# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Հարցեր քահանային

## Ambrosine

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ, այս բաժնում կարող եք ուղղել ձեզ հուզող բոլոր հարցերը` կապված մեր եկեղեցու, կրոնի... հետ: *Արարատյան թեմի Մամլո դիվանից* տեղեկացրին, որ  կպատասխանեն այդ հարցերին *Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյանի* օգնությամբ:
Մենք շատ ենք բանավիճում քրիստոնեության վերաբերյալ. ճիշտ էր նրա ընդունումը, ժամանակի առումով հարմար էր, ինչ տվեց այն մեզ և ինչով է օգնում?
Հիմա մենք այս ամենի մասին կլսենք հենց քահանայից, որը շատ բարի գտնվեց և ցանկացավ մեզ օգնել:
Չգիտեմ` երբ արդեն բաժանորդագրված կլինեն, բայց մինչ այդ ուղղենք մեր հարցերը  և սպասենք Տեր հոր պատասխաններին:

Դե առաջին հարցն էլ ես տամ`
Ինչու մեր եկեղեցին աղանդավորների հանդեպ չի որդեգրում կոշտ քաղաքականություն?
Ինչու չի ուզում մեր` աշխարհով մեկ ցրված ժողովրդին համախմբող հզոր կառույց լինել?
Մինչդեռ Սբ. Էջմիածնի և Մեծի Տունն Կիլիկիո կաթողիկոսությունների մեջ էլ հակասություններ կան /եթե չեմ սխալվում/:

*Մոդերատորական. թեման նախատեսված է միայն քահանային հարցեր ուղղելու և պատասխաններ ստանալու համար: Որոշ դեպքերում թույլատրելի են հավելյալ հարցեր ուղղելը, եթե պատասխանը չի բավարարել կամ պարզաբանման կարիք ունի: Սակայն ոչ մի դեպքում թեման չպիտի վերածվի բանավեճի, իսկ քահանայի նկատմամբ պետք է պահպանվի անհրաժեշտ հարգանք:*

----------


## Apsara

Իսկ ես ուրիշ հարց ունեմ: կապված աղանդավորների հետ:
Ամեն քայլափոխին նրանք կարկուտի նման գլխիդ են թափվում, իսկ մեր պետականորեն ընդնված կրոնի մարդիք մեր եկեղեցու ներկայացուցիչների հետ խոսել եթե ցանկանաս էլ չի ստացվում,
Ինչու նրանք էլ չեն քարոզում  չեն տարածում ճիշտ կրոնը:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ, այս բաժնում կարող եք ուղղել ձեզ հուզող բոլոր հարցերը` կապված մեր եկեղեցու, կրոնի... հետ: *Արարատյան թեմի Մամլո դիվանից* տեղեկացրին, որ  կպատասխանեն այդ հարցերին *Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյանի* օգնությամբ:
> Մենք շատ ենք բանավիճում քրիստոնեության վերաբերյալ. ճիշտ էր նրա ընդունումը, ժամանակի առումով հարմար էր, ինչ տվեց այն մեզ և ինչով է օգնում?
> Հիմա մենք այս ամենի մասին կլսենք հենց քահանայից, որը շատ բարի գտնվեց և ցանկացավ մեզ օգնել:
> Չգիտեմ` երբ արդեն բաժանորդագրված կլինեն, բայց մինչ այդ ուղղենք մեր հարցերը  և սպասենք Տեր հոր պատասխաններին:



Հիանալի գաղափար է իմ կարծիքով հարցերի պատասխանները հավասարապես կհետաքրքրեն և քրիստոնեաներին և քրիստոնեությանը չհետևող ակումբցիներին:

*Խնդրում եմ զերծ մնալ պրովոկացիաներից և ագրեսիվ ձևակերպված հարցերից* 

Մի հարց էլ ես տամ ի՞նչ խորհուրդ ունի մատաղի արարողությունը և արդյոք և արդյոք ճիշտ ենք վարվում մատաղ անելիս:

Նախապես շնորհակալություն;

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ հետաքրքրում է, թե ըստ առաքելական եկեղեցու ո՞րն է համարվում աղանդ: Կա՞ հստակ սահմանում: Կա՞ն կրոնական կազմակերպություններ, որոնք հստակորեն ընդգրկված են աղանդավորների ցուցակում:

----------


## Philosopher

*Հարց առաջին*
Ո՞րն է *homoousia*-ի և *homoiousia*-ի տարբերությունը աստվածաբանական տեսանկյունից և ինչպես է մեկնաբանում այդ տարբերությունը Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին, ինչպիսին է նրա դիրքորոշումը այս կարևոր դավանաբանական խնդրի վերաբերյալ:
*Հարց երկրորդ*
Ինչպիսի՞ն է հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու վերաբերմունքը Կ.Գ. Յունգի *"մարդու որդու"* երևույթի մեկնաբանության նկատմամբ:

----------


## Philosopher

*Հարց երրորդ*
*Ի՞նչ կրոն կամ կրոնական ուղղություն էր ներկայացնում Հովհաննես Մկրտիչը*, որը օծեց Քրիստոսին, ի՞նչ նշանակություն ուներ այդ օծման արարողությունը այդ կրոնում կամ կրոնական ուղղությունում:
*Հարց չորրորդ*
Ինչպիսի՞ն է Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու դիրքորոշումը *Մարկիոնի Ավետարանի* վերաբերյալ, ընդունում է արդյոք Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին Մարկիոնի դիրքորոշումները Նոր և Հին կտակարանների վերաբերյալ:
*Հարց հինգերորդ*
Ընդունու՞մ է արդյոք Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին քրիստոնեության նմանությունները մյուս ապոկալիպտիկ կրոններին և ինչպես է մեկնաբանում դրանց առկայությունը քրիստոնեության մեջ:
*Հարց վեցերորդ*
Ինչպե՞ս է հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին մեկնաբանում Ջ.Ջ. Ֆրեզերի մոտեցումը Հին և Նոր կտակարանների վերաբերյալ:
*Հարց յոթերորդ*
Ինչպե՞ս է Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին մեկնաբանում Քրիստոնեության Երուսաղեմական համայնքի և այն ներկայացնող առաքյալների դիրքորոշումը Պետրոսի և Հովհաննեսի նկատմամբ, ու՞մ դիրքորոշումն է առավել ընդունելի Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու համար:

----------


## Vishapakah

Ես էլ հարց ունեմ.

Ինչպես գիտենք, ուրիշի կրոնական ճարտարապետական կոթողների ավերումը վանդալիզմ է, ինչը այսօր կատարվում է Հայկական քրիստոնեական արժեքների դեմ Թուրքիայում, Ադրբեջանում եւ Վրաստանում.

Այսօր ուժեղ պայքար է գնում բարձր մակարդակով այդ երեւույթի դեմ եւ որոշ դեպքերում հաջողվում է հասնել այդ կոթողների վերանորոգմանը, թեկուզ մասնակի.

*Հարց Առաջին.*
Ինչու Հայաստանը կամ Հայ եկեղեցին, իր պատմամշակույթային մատյաններում այդ կոթողները, այդ համազգային արժեքները գրանցում է որպես զուտ քրիստոնեական? Չէ որ ինչպես մեզ հայտնի է, այդ կառույցներիծ շատ շատերը եղել են Հեթանոսական եւ միայն ավերվելուց հեթո են դարձել քրիստոնեական, ինչը նույն է, երբ այսօր քրիստոնեական եկեղեցին բռնի իսլամացնում են.

*Հարց Երկրորդ.*
Արդյոք չի նախատեսում Հայկական եկեղեցական ֆոնդը, Հայաստանում քրիստոնեական եկեղեցիներ կառուցելուց բացի, նաեւ կառուցի Հեթանոսական Մեհյաններ? Հաշվի առնելով բոլոր կրոնադավան համայնքների իրավունքները եւ մասնակի փորցի իր պատմական մեղքը քավել Հեթանոսներից, որոնք սպանվում էին իրենց տաճարներում եւ բռնի կրոնափող լինում, մի բան, ինչը ավելի ուշ արեցին քրիստոնիաների հետ, մուսուլմանները.

Այս երկու հարցերը առայժմ կտամ. Պատասխանից հետո, բացարված չէ, որ նոր հարցեր առաջանան. Շնորհակալություն.

----------


## Philosopher

*Հարց  ութերորդ*
Ձեր կարծիքով՝ Քրիստոսը ռեֆլեկսիա ունեցե՞լ է, թե՞ ոչ
*Հարց իններորդ*
Ինչպե՞ս եք գնահատում հայր Զոսիմայի կերպարը Դոստոևսկու "Կարամազով եղբայրներ" վեպում և ինչպե՞ս եք բացատրում նրա նեխումը՝ որպես այդ կերպարի զարգացման փիլիսոփայական ապոթեոզ
*Հարց տասներորդ*
Ինչպե՞ս եք մեկնաբանում կրոնի բուբերյան մեկնաբանությունը որպես *ոգու հոգեկան կուրացում:*
*Հարց տասնմեկերորդ*
Ինչպե՞ս է պատասխանում հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին Կանտի հայտնի հարցերին. 1.* Ի՞նչ կարող եմ ես իմանալ,* 2. *Ի՞նչ պետք է ես անեմ,* 3. *Ինչ՞ վրա ես պետք է հույս դնեմ,* 4. *Ի՞նչ է մարդը*:


*40 հարցին մնացել է 29 հարց: Հաջողություն մեզ ու մեր բանականությանը*

----------


## Ter Hayr

Ողջունում ենք քահանային հարցեր ուղղելու "Ակումբի" Աստղիկի նախաձեռնությունը:
Հետաքրքիր, և կարևորը, բազմազան հարցեր են ուղղված Տեր Հորը:  Տեր Շմավոնն արդեն տեղյակ է: Եւ առաջին հնարավորության դեպքում նա կսկսի հերթով պատասխանել բոլոր հարցերին: Մինչ այդ նշենք, որ մատաղի և շատ այլ հարցերի պատասխաններ կարող եք գտնել Արարատյան Հայրապետական թեմի *www.qahana.am*  կայքում` "հաճախակի տրվող հարցերի" բաժնում: Կայքում կա նաև հոգևոր գրականության և շատ այլ էջեր: 
Առայժմ այսքանը,
Հարագանքով` Մամլո դիվան:

----------

Freeman (21.07.2010)

----------


## Amaru

Աստղ ջան, ապրես, հետաքրքիր թեմա ես բացել: Շատ կցանականայի կարդալ Փիլիսոփայի տված հարցերի պատասխանները:
Միջնադարում, ինչքան գիտեմ, հոգևորականները սատանային ինչ անունով ասես, որ չէին կոչում... տարբեր կերպարներ էին հորինել և այլն... Իսկ ո՞րն է ճշմարտությունը: Կա՞ սատանա, ո՞րն է նրա չար գործը... Մի՞թե աստված այնքան ուժեղ չէ, որ նրա գործերին դեռ էլ միջամտող լինի:

----------


## wagamaffia

Բարի գալուստ Տեր Շմավոն քահանային

----------


## Darkened

Ինչպես հասկացա՝ մենակ հարցեր են հնչում:

*Հարց*:
Ինչու՞ աստված պատժեց Ադամին եվ Եվային, երբ նրանք փորձեցին իմաստության ծառի պտուղը: Դա ինչ-որ սիմվոլիկ նշանակություն ունի՞ ... ասենք գիտությունը քրիստոնեական աստծո թշնամին է [այս օրինակը բերում եմ Նիցշեի «Հակաքրիստոնյա» գրքից]:

----------


## Ter Hayr

Դեռ քրիստոնեության ընդունման ժամանակ, Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչն արգելում էր աղանադավորների հետ բանավիճել, քանի որ նրանք շատ համառ էին և անիմաստ էր որևէ բան բացատրելը:
Այս հարցում կարևոր է պետության դիրքորոշումը: Այսօր, իբր ժողովրդավարական երկիր ենք և պետությունը չի արգելում աղանադավորների գործունեությունը: Մինչդեռ այս հարցը հիմնովին կարող է լուծվել միայն պետական մակարդակով:
Աղանդավորները հասարակ ժողովրդին կաշառում են չնչին օգնություններով, իսկ խելացի մարդկանց`տարբեր խոստումներով: 
Աղանդավորները կարկուտի նման թափվում են մարդկանց գլխին, սակայն խելացի մարդիկ պետք է պաշտպանվեն այդ կարկուտից, բնականաբար` Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցում, որը մեր պապերի ճանապարհն է և մեր պետության ընդունած պետական կրոնը: Այն մարդիկ, որոնք երերում են հավատի մեջ, նրանք անկայուն են ու ոչ սկզբունքային նաև ընտանիքում, աշխատավայրում, ամեն տեղ: 
Սիրելի Աստղիկ , իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է կաթողիկոսոթյուններին, ապա այստեղ պատմական խնդիր կա, որի մանրամսներին հետաքրքրվողների համար կարող ենք համապատասխան գրականություն խորհուրդ տալ: Ներքին անհամաձայնություններ անշուշտ կան, սակայն  դավանաբանական առումով 2 կաթողիկոսարանները ՄԻ են, որևէ հակասություն չկա: 
Օրհնությամբ` Տ.Մխիթար քահանաԱլոյան: 

*Ի դեպ, քանի դեռ Տեր Հայրը խոսեց հոգևոր գրականության մասին, տեղեկացնեմ բոլոր հետաքրքրվողներին, որ Արարատյան Հայրապետական թեմն ունի հոգևոր գրադարան, որից կարող են օգտվել բոլոր ցանկացողները: Գրադարանը գործում է ամեն օր ժ.9-16.00: Շաբաթ օրերին`ժ. 9-14.00: Հեռ. 58 47 91.*

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Մատաղը խորհուրդ չէ: Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին 7` Մկրտության, Դրոշմի, Ձեռնադրության, Հաղորդության, Ապաշխարհության, Պսակի և Ամուսնության,Կարգ հիվանդաց խորհուրդներն ունի: 
Մատաղը շնորհակալական ընծա է, աղքատաց կերակուր, մատաղով խոստանում են ողորմություն տալ, նրանց, ովքեր հիվանդ են, անկյալ, աղքատ, անոթի: Մատաղ անելը խնջույքի չպետք է վերածվի, այլ աղքատներին օգնելու իմաստ ունենա: 
Ավելի մանրամասն` www.qahana.am  ինետրենտային կայքում` Հաճախակի տրվող հարցերի բաժնում:
Մամլո դիվան:
Հարցին պատասխանեց Տ.Մխիթար քհն.Ալոյանը:

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
Ի՞նչ կրոն կամ կրոնական ուղղություն էր ներկայացնում Հովհաննես Մկրտիչը, որն օծեց Քրիստոսին, ի՞նչ նշանակություն ուներ այդ արարողությունը:
Հովհաննես Մկրտիչը Քրիստոսին ոչ թե օծեց, այլ մկրտեց և որևէ աղանդի չէր հարում, այլ` միաստվածության գաղափարին: Հին Ուխտի սկզբուքներով էր խոսում էր. <<Ես ձեզ  ջրով եմ մկրտում ապաշխարության համար, բայց ով գալիս է ինձնից հետո, ինձնից ավելի հզոր է, և ես արժանի չեմ հանելու Նրա կոշիկները, Նա կմկրտի ձեզ Սուրբ Հոգով և հրով, Նա, որի քամհարն Իր ձեռքում է, և կմաքրի իր կալը, ցորենը կհավաքի իր շտեմարանում  և հարդը կայրի անշեջ կրակով>> /Մատթ. 3:11-12/:
Փաստորեն, նա հող էր նախապատրաստում Հիսուս Քրիստոսի գալստյան համար:
Հարցին պատասխանեց Տ.Մխիթար քհն.Ալոյանը: 

Ինչպիսի՞ն է Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու դիրքորոշումը Մարկիոնի Ավետարանի վերաբերյալ, արդյո՞ք Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին ընդունում է Մարկիոնի դիրքորոշումները Նոր և Հին կտակարանների վերաբերյալ:
Քրիստոնյա եկեղեցիների հիմքը չորս` Մատթեոս, Մարկոս, Ղուկաս, Հովհաննես Ավետարաններն են, որոնք գրեթե միանման են: Քրիստոսն ասում էր, երբ մեկին պարսավում ես, պետք է մեկին վկա վերցնես: <<Եթե եղբայրդ քո դեմ մեղանչի, գնա հանդիմանի'ր նրան, երբ դու և նա մենակ եք. եթե քեզ լսի, քո եղբորը շահեցիր: Իսկ եթե քեզ չլսի, ա'ռ քեզ հետ մեկին և կամ երկուսին, որպեսզի երկու կամ երեք վկաների բերանով հաստատվի ամեն ինչ>> /Մատթ. 18:15-16/: Իսկ մյուսները` Հուդայի, Պետրոսի և այլն Ավետարանները երկրորդական կամ պարականոն եղան, օրինակ Քրիստոսի մանկության մասին գրված Ավետարանը և այլն, որոնք պարզապես լրացնում են, ոչ թե հակասում Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու դավանաբանությանը: 
Հարցին պատասխանեց Տ.Մխիթար քհն.Ալոյանը: 

Ինչպե՞ս է Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին մեկնաբանում Քրիստոնեության Երուսաղեմական համայնքի և այն ներկայացնող առաքյալների դիրքորոշումը Պետրոսի և Հովհաննեսի նկատմամբ, ու՞մ դիրքորոշումն է առավել ընդունելի Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու համար:
Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու համար բոլոր առաքյալները նույն հարթության վրա են, մեծ ու փոքր չկա: Հռոմի Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին Պետրոս առաքյալին շատ է մեծարում, քանի որ Գրիգոր Տաթևացին նրան գնահատելով առաջինն է գրել. <<Քո վեմի վրա հիմք ունենալով պետք է կառուցեմ իմ հավատի եկեղեցին>>: Գրիգոր Տաթևացին մի հատվածում նաև Պետրոսին նմանեցնում է Հուդային, որը վախենալով մահից` երեք անգամ ուրացավ Քրիստոսին: Հուդան չզղջաց և իրեն կախեց, իսկ Պետրոսը լաց եղավ ու ներում գտավ: Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ իր կատարած գործերին համապատասխան երկնքում ստանալու է ըստ արժանվույն: 
Հարցին պատասխանեց Տ.Մխիթար քհն.Ալոյանը: 

Ինչո՞ւ Հայաստանը կամ Հայ եկեղեցին, իր պատմամշակութային մատյաններում  համազգային արժեքները գրանցում է որպես զուտ քրիստոնեական: Հայտնի է, որ այդ կառույցներից շատերը եղել են հեթանոսական և միայն ավերվելուց հետո դարձել քրիստոնեական, ինչը նույնն է, երբ այսօր քրիստոնեական եկեղեցին բռնի իսլամացնում են:
Էջմիածնի Մայր Աթոռը կառուցվել է հեթանոսական կռատան վրա, սակայն դրանով սատանայապաշտությունը, կրակապաշտությունն ենք վերացրել: Առ այսօր պահպանվել է միայն Գառնիի մայր տաճարը: Սակայն պետք է ասել, որ պատմական հուշարձանները հայերը ոչնչացրել են յուրաքանչյուր հեղափոխությունից հետո, օրինակ` Լենինի, Բանվորի հուշարձանները և այլն: Քրիստոնեական շրջանի մեր հայրերը լավ գիտեին, որ եթե չավերեին հեթանոսական տաճարները, ապա ժողովուրդը գաղտնի կգնա և կհարի հեթանոսությանը: 
Հուզումների արդյունքում է կատարվում վանդալիզմը, այսինքն` անհատների ցանկությունը կատարվում է ամբոխի միջոցով: Այդպես մարդիկ, երբ վիճում են իրար հետ, հետո հասկանում, որ սխալներ են թույլ տվել: 
Հարցին պատասխանեց Տ.Մխիթար քհն.Ալոյանը: 

Ինչու՞ Աստված պատժեց Ադամին և Եվային, երբ նրանք փորձեցին իմաստության ծառի պտուղը: 
Ադամին և Եվային Աստված պատժեց անհնազանդության համար, որի համար վտարվեցին երկիր: Այդպես ծնողները ևս պատժում են իրենց երեխաներին, երբ չեն լսում: Մեղքով դեպի աշխարհ գալու ինքնակամ ճանապարհը մարդն ինքն ընտրեց: <<Եվ Տեր Աստված արտաքսեց նրան բերկրության դրախտից, որպեսզի նա մշակի հողը, որից ստեղծվել էր>> /Ծնն. 3:24/: Ադամն ու Եվան լույսից խավարի մեջ ընկան: 
Հարցին պատասխանեց Տ.Մխիթար քհն.Ալոյանը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հարգելի քահանա, վերը նշվածն ամեն օր լսում ենք ամեն տեղ: Կրկնում եմ հարցս. ըստ առաքելական եկեղեցու ո՞րն է համարվում աղանդ: Կա՞ հստակ սահմանում: Կա՞ն կրոնական կազմակերպություններ, որոնք հստակորեն ընդգրկված են աղանդավորների ցուցակում:
Թե չէ, ասենք, մեկի հետ զրուցում ենք հոգևոր թեմաներով: Ինչպե՞ս իմանանք. աղանդավո՞ր է, թե՞ ոչ:

----------


## Ter Hayr

Եվան կարո՞ղ էր չուտել արգելված միրգը
Եվան հնարավորություն ուներ սատանային չխաբվելու, բայց նա հոժարակամ դա արեց, սատանան խաբեց նա էլ իր կամքով կերավ պտուղը, և որպեսզի մենակ չմնա մարդուն էլ հետևից տարավ: 
Սատանան հպարտացավ: Հրաշտակաց դասը մնաց հավատարիմ, իսկ այս մեկը, որը շատ գեղեցիկ էր, հպարտացավ:
Պարականոն գրքերում կա մի պատմություն, որտեղ ասվում է, թե Աստված մարդուն` աստվածային լույսի մեջ գտնվող Ադամին և Եվային, դրախտից վտարեց, և նրանք ընկան աշխարհ: Սատանան եկավ ու ասաց, որ նրանք խավարի մեջ են և ինքը կարող է նրանց լույս տալ, բայց պետք է իր  հետ պայման  կապեն, որ նրան ժառանգները պիտի նրանը լինեն: Եվ Ադամը իր արյունով գրեց այդ պայմանագիրը: Սատանա վերցրեց ձեռագիրն ու տարավ պահեց Հորդանան գետի մեջ, արշալույսին գալով Ադամին ասաց, որ ինչպես տեսնում է նրանք լույսի մեջ են:
Ադամն ու Եվան ուրախացան, որ լույս է, բայց երբ եկավ երեկոն ու նորից մթնեց, նրանք տեսան, որ խաբվել են ,և որ դա արևի լուսն էրև ոչ թե հավիտենական լույսը:
Սա Աստվածաշնչի մեջ չկա: Ասվում է նաև, որ Հիսուս մկրտվեց հորդանան գետում, որտեղ Սատանան գցել էր Ադամի արյունով գրված թուղթը, և ջնջեց այդ ձեռագիրը:
Որքանով գիտեմ միջնադարում հոգևորականները սատանային ինչ անունով ասես կոչել են, տարբեր կերպարներ են հորինել, իսկ ո՞րն է ճիշտը` կ՞ա սատանա և ո՞րն է նրա չար գործը: Միթե՞ Աստված այնքան ուժեղ չէ , որ նրա գործերին միջամտի:
Աստված կարող է ամեն ինչ ոչնչացնել: 
Անգամմարդը կարող է իր ստեղծածը փչացնել: 
Եթե ես եմ հեղինակը, ուրեմն գիտեմ ինչպես է դա ստեղծվել և ինչպես կարող եմ այն վերացնել: Աստված է աշխարը ստեղծել, ուրեմն գիտի նաև ինչպես այն վերացնել: 
Իսկ այն, ինչ վերաբերում է սատանայի լինելուն կամ չլինելուն, իհարկե կա Աստված և կա սատանա: Նույնիսկ Աստվածաշնչում` Հոբի գրքում ասվում է սատանայի մասին:
Աստված բոլոր ժամանակներում հզոր է: 
Աշխարհում կան հանցանք գործողներ և կան գաղութներ, որտեղ լինում են օրինազանցները:
Քանի որ մարդ դեռ հակում ունի օրինազանցության, բնականաբար կլինեն նաև գաղութները: 
Աստված ստեղծել է մարդուն, ով մեղավոր է, և եթե դժոխքի վախը չլինի, մարդ շատ ավելի չարիքներ կգործի: Դժոխքը բոլոր ժամանակներում պետք է որպես սանձ: Պետք է հասկանալ` ի՞նչ ասել է դժոխք և աստվածահաճո գործով ապրել:

Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Մխիթար քահանա Ալոյան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ապաշխարհության


Կարծեմ ապաշխարություն է  :Think:

----------


## Bergmann

*Մոդերատորական։ Գրառումը ջնջված է։ Ֆորումում արգելվում է ծաղրական վերաբերմունք ցուցադրել մարդու կամ մարդկանց խմբի նկատմամբ։*

----------


## Pagan Angel

> Էջմիածնի Մայր Աթոռը կառուցվել է հեթանոսական կռատան վրա, սակայն դրանով *սատանայապաշտությունը*, կրակապաշտությունն ենք վերացրել:


*Ter Hayr*, ի՞նչ սատանայապաշտության մասին է խոսքը: Եթե չգիտեք, թե ի՞նչ խորհուրդ է իր մեջ պարունակում Հայ Հեթանոսությունը՝ կխնդրեի չարտահայտվել. ես էլ կարող եմ առանց փաստարկների նույն բանն ասել ձեր քրիստոնեության վերաբերյալ [թեկուզ փաստարկները «Հին Կտակարանում» կան, եթե հետաքրքիր է՝ կարող եմ բերել] :




> Սակայն պետք է ասել, որ պատմական հուշարձանները *հայերը* ոչնչացրել են յուրաքանչյուր հեղափոխությունից հետո, օրինակ` Լենինի, Բանվորի հուշարձանները և այլն:


Գրիգոր «լուսավորիչը» պարթեվ չէ՞ր:




> Ադամին և Եվային Աստված պատժեց անհնազանդության համար, որի համար վտարվեցին երկիր: Այդպես ծնողները ևս պատժում են իրենց երեխաներին, երբ չեն լսում:


*Ter Hayr*, դուք փաստորեն իմ հարցին չպատասխանեցիք. ես ձեզ հարցնում եմ՝ ինչու՞ էր «աստված» վախենում նրանից, որ մարդկային ցեղը կարող էր «իմաստությանը պտուղը ճաշակել»: Դա չի՞ նշանակում, որ գիտությունը «աստծո» թշնամին է (դարերի փորձն էլ է ցույց տալիս, որ այդպես է, քանզի մինչ վերածննդի դարաշրջանը գիտնականներին հերետիկոս էին հայտարարում ու վառում էին):

*Հարց:*
Ինչու՞ Երեվանում ոչ-մի ձեվ հնարավոր չէ ձեռք բերել իսկական հայկական աստվածաշունչ, այսինքն այն, որ թարգմանվել է 405թ.: Չասեք թե հնարավոր է, քանզի քույրս երգում է Գրիգոր «լուսավորիչ» եկեղեցու երգչախմբում եւ ոչ-մի կերպ չի կարողանում ճարել, ես կասեի ավելին. քահանաներից մեկը նրան է նվիրել Ավետարանչական եկեղեցու հրատարակած «Նոր Կտակարանը», տպագրված ինչ-որ Գիդեոն (եթե չեմ սխալվում) տպ. տան կողմից:

----------


## Վարպետ

_



			
				Ադամին և Եվային Աստված պատժեց անհնազանդության համար, որի համար վտարվեցին երկիր: Այդպես ծնողները ևս պատժում են իրենց երեխաներին, երբ չեն լսում:
			
		


_
*Այդպես* որեւէ ծնող իր երեխային չի պատժում: Ինչեւէ:

*Հարց:* Աստված Սեր է: Սա ամենաառարկելի ճշմարտություններից մեկն է, եթե չեմ սխալվում:

Կարող եք բերել երեք օրինակ, որոնք արմատապես կհիմնավորեն Աստծո` Սեր լինելը, ինչի արդյունքում կպնդեք, որ ես չեմ կարող հիմնավորել, թե Աստված Վրեժ է, Աստված Ցասում է, Աստված Կողմնապահություն է եւ այլն (ցուցակը կարելի է շարունակել):

----------


## Manumel

> Ինչպես հասկացա՝ մենակ հարցեր են հնչում:
> 
> *Հարց*:
> Ինչու՞ աստված պատժեց Ադամին եվ Եվային, երբ նրանք փորձեցին իմաստության ծառի պտուղը: Դա ինչ-որ սիմվոլիկ նշանակություն ունի՞ ... ասենք գիտությունը քրիստոնեական աստծո թշնամին է [այս օրինակը բերում եմ Նիցշեի «Հակաքրիստոնյա» գրքից]:


Բնավ ոչ:Աստվաß տվել եր Ադամին ու Եվային կատարյալ  մարմին ու ուղեղ:Սակայն Աստվաß տվել էր նրանց նաև կատարյալ ազատություն և ընտրության իրավունք:Բառու եվ չարի ßառը դռվաß եր հենց փորձության համար:Չէ՞ որ Աստվաß ասաց,որ եթե  այդ ßառից օգտվեն՝կմեռնեն:Ինչու՞մ ե հիմա հարցը:Միթե Աստվաß է մեղավոր ,որ ագահություն  ու մեßամտություն ցուցաբերվեց Եվայի կողմից ու ցանկացավ Աստßուն նմանվել :Ետե դու քո որդուն արգելես օրինակ գողանալ ու նա գողանա արհամարհելով քեզ,դու չե՞ս պատԺի նրան,չե՞ս բարկանա:

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> *Այդպես* որեւէ ծնող իր երեխային չի պատժում: Ինչեւէ:
> 
> *Հարց:* Աստված Սեր է: Սա ամենաառարկելի ճշմարտություններից մեկն է, եթե չեմ սխալվում:
> 
> Կարող եք բերել երեք օրինակ, որոնք արմատապես կհիմնավորեն Աստծո` Սեր լինելը, ինչի արդյունքում կպնդեք, որ ես չեմ կարող հիմնավորել, թե Աստված Վրեժ է, Աստված Ցասում է, Աստված Կողմնապահություն է եւ այլն (ցուցակը կարելի է շարունակել):


 1.Աստվաß արև է ßագեցնում և հավատացողնեռի ,և չհավատացողնեռի վռա:
2.Աստվաß անձրևով ոռոգում ե հողը և մեկի և մյուսի համար:
3.Աստվաß հանդուրԺում է այս անաստվաßուտյունը ՝ հուսալով ,որ մի օր ու-քի կգան մարդիկ :Sad: 
–ատ բան կգրեի,բայց ավելի լավ է զանգես բանաոր ասեմ :Smile:

----------


## Manumel

Հարգելի Հայր ,ասացեք իւնդրեմ,ինչպես է աջակցում մեր եկեղեցին աղքատնեռին,լքվաßնեռին,հալաßվաßնեռին:Նաիւկինւմ մարդիկ ա-իւարհից փաիւչում ու պատսպարվում էին եկեղեցում.Գոյություն ունի՞ նման տեղ մեր եկեղեցում:Մարդ կարո՞ղ է հույսը հանձնել եկեղեցուն:Ի՞նչ ա-իւատանքներ է տարվում  օգնելու աղբանոցնեռում ուտելիք փնտռողներին ,փողոցում փող մուրացող եռեիւաներին :Ի՞նչ ե սպասվում այս քրիստոնեաներին: Չի՞ կարող արդյոք եկեղեցին միջնորդել աղքատ և հարուստ քրիստոնեանեռի միջև :Չէ՞ ոչ մի բուռ են մնացել ու հայը սովոր ե մեß ընտանիքի նման մեկը մեկին օգնելով ապրելու:Հիմի միայն ցուցադրում են իրենց ունեցվաßքը,-թե ու՞մ ,Աստվաß գիտե...Մեր հողի ու հավատքի պասմությունը անհի-ելի Ժամանակներից է հասել մեզ:Պայքարեք մեր ազգին միավորելու համար,իւնդրում եմ... 
Ֆանատ մուսլիմնեռը ինկնասպան են լինում հանուն ալլահի,մեռոնկ գոնե պետք ե պահպանեն մեկը մյուսին,օգնեն ,չեմ ասում ֆանատներ դառնան.

----------


## Վարպետ

> 1.Աստվաß արև է ßագեցնում և հավատացողնեռի ,և չհավատացողնեռի վռա:
> 2.Աստվաß անձրևով ոռոգում ե հողը և մեկի և մյուսի համար:
> 3.Աստվաß հանդուրԺում է այս անաստվաßուտյունը ՝ հուսալով ,որ մի օր ու-քի կգան մարդիկ
> –ատ բան կգրեի,բայց ավելի լավ է զանգես բանաոր ասեմ


Ինչ ա է ասում... ծ,ծ,ծ....
Փորձեք ուշադիր կարդալ թեմայի անվանումը: Այսուհետ ինչպես Ձեզ կոչենք? Տեր Հայր? Հայր Սուրբ? Գուցե Սրբազան?

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։* *Manumel, խնդրում եմ չմոռանալ, որ տվյալ թեման բացվել է հատուկ քահանային հարցեր ուղղելու համար (տե՛ս թեմայի վերնագիրը), հետևաբար այս թեմայում հենց նա էլ պիտի պատասխանի տրված հարցերին։ Պարզ է, որ մեզնից շատերը տրված հարցերի վերաբերյալ ունեն իրենց տեսակետը և կարող են արտահայտել այն, բայց դրա համար Ակումբում բազմաթիվ թեմաներ կան կրոնի և դրան հարակից հարցերի վերաբերյալ։ Այնպես որ որևէ հարցի շուրջ ունեցած Ձեր դիտողություններն ու կարծիքներն այսուհետև արտահայտեք այդ թեմաներում, որպեսզի «Հարցեր քահանային» թեման չվերածվի ակումբի  անդամների միջև սովորական բանավեճի։*

----------


## Ter Hayr

Ինչպիսի՞ն է Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու դիրքորոշումը Մարկիոնի Ավետարանի վերաբերյալ, արդյո՞ք Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին ընդունում է Մարկիոնի դիրքորոշումները Նոր և Հին կտակարանների վերաբերյալ:
Մարկիոնի Ավետարանը պարականոն է, չի ընդունվում: Եթե այն լիներ կանոնական, կընդունվեր: Սակայն, Մարկիոնը տեղ չի գտել ոչ մի եկեղեցում, ոչ մի կանոնում, ուստի Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու դիրքորոշումը բացասական է նրա նկատմամբ: Հայտնի է, որ Մարկիոնը Մարկիոնական ուսմունքի հիմնադիրն է, աղանդավոր, ուստի և անընդունելի:
Հարցին պատասխանեց Տ.Շմավոն քհն.Ղևոնդյանը:

Ճշմարի՞տ է, որ գոյություն ունի սատանա: Մի՞թե աստված այնքան ուժեղ չէ, որ կարողանա նրա գործերին միջամտել:
Աստված շատ հզոր է: Հիշենք, որ սատանան անսեռ հրեշտակ է, որն իր ազատությունն օգտագործելով ի չարս, ըմբոստացավ Աստծո դեմ և իր բոլոր հետևորդների հետ ընկավ ներքև և դարձավ չար հրեշտակ: Նրա միակ նպատակն է մարդկանց հեռացնել Աստծուց, որովհետև իր էությամբ շատ թույլ է և չի կարող Աստծուն անմիջապես վնասել: 
Հայտնի է, որ եթե չլիներ չարը, ապա ընտրության հնարավորություն չէր լինի: Իսկ մարդուն տրվել է ազատ կամք` ընտրելու չարն ու բարին: 
Հարցին պատասխանեց Տ.Շմավոն քհն.Ղևոնդյանը:

Ինչու՞ Աստված պատժեց Ադամին և Եվային, երբ նրանք փորձեցին իմաստության ծառի պտուղը: Արդյո՞ք դա սիմվոլիկ նշանակություն ունի, թե գիտությունն Աստծո թշնամին է:
Այստեղ Ադամի և Եվայի անհնազանդությունն է արտահայտվել Աստծո խոսքի հանդեպ: Եվ նրանք անմիջապես պատժվեցին: Աստված արգելեց ուտել այդ իմաստության ծառից, որպեսզի չարը չճանաչեն, չարիք չգործեն: Աստված ցանկանում էր, որ նրանք մաքուր ու անարատ մնային: Աստված այնուամենայնիվ Ադամին ու Եվային տվեց ազատ կամք, բայց զգուշացրեց. <<Սակայն դրախտի մեջտեղի ծառի պտղի համար Աստված ասաց. <<Դրանից չուտեք և չմոտենաք, որպեսզի չմեռնեք>> /Ծննդ. 3:3/: 
Հարցին պատասխանեց Տ.Շմավոն քհն.Ղևոնդյանը:

Ինչպե՞ս է պատասխանում Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին Կանտի հայտնի հարցերին. ի՞նչ կարող եմ իմանալ, ի՞նչ պետք է անեմ, ո՞ւմ վրա հույս դնեմ, ի՞նչ է մարդը:
Միակ բանը, որ մարդը կարող է իմանալ` ճշմարտությունն է, որովհետև ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է: Կյանքում ամեն ինչ անցողիկ է, ինչպես Ժողովողն է ասում. <<Ունայնություն ունայնությանց…>> /Ժող. 1:2/, միակ բանը` ճշմարիտ Աստվածճանաչողությունն է: Մինչդեռ Աստված լիովին անճանաչելի է, պարզապես մարդը փուլ առ փուլ պետք է կարողանա բացահայտել Աստծո այս կամ այն հատկությունը: 
Քրիստոնյա մարդու տեսակետից, այս կյանքում պետք է նմանվել միայն Աստծուն` բարություն անելով: Մարդն Աստծու վրա պետք է հույսը դնի, ինչպես Աստվածաշնչում է գրված. <<իսկ եթե տանջվում է որպես քրիստոնյա, թող չամաչի, այլ փառավորի Աստծուն այդ անվամբ>> /Ա.Պետր. 4:16/: Մարդն Աստծո կողմից ստեղծված էակ է, որն ունի ազատ կամք, արարելու հնարավորություն և պետք է այդ ամենն ի բարին գործադրելով ապրի:
Հարցին պատասխանեց Տ.Շմավոն քհն.Ղևոնդյանը:

----------

Freeman (21.07.2010)

----------


## Amaru

*Ter Hayr*  :Smile: 
Կարո՞ղ եք մեջբերել աստվածաշնչից այն մասը, որտեղ կոնկրետ նշվում է, որ Եվային պտուղ ուտել համոզող օձը հենց սատանան է: 
Երկինքն ու Երկիրը աստված է ստեղծել... իսկ նրան ո՞վ է ստեղծել:

----------


## Աբելյան

Կներեք, մի քանի հատ միամիտ հարց եմ ուզում տամ: 

1. Մենք երկրպագում ենք սբ. երրորդությանը. Հայր, Որդի, Սուրբ Հոգի: Սա բազմաստվածություն չի՞: Կոնկրետ էտ 3-ից ո՞ր մեկն ա մեր Աստվածը: Եթե մենք հավատում ենք Հայր ասծուն, ինչի՞ ա մեր կրոնը կոչվում Քրիստոնեություն:
2. Հին Կտակարանում մի քանի տեղ, եթե չեմ սխալվում, Աստված իրան անվանում ա նախանձոտ: Բայց նախանձը մահացու մեղք չի՞:
3. Հին Կտակարանում շատ օրենքներ կան, որոնց խախտման համար մահապատիժ ա սահմանված: Ինչ-որ մի մարդ պետք ա էտ հանցագործներին սպանի, բայց դրանով ինքը պատվիրան չի խախտու՞մ:
4. Որ խնդրեմ, կարո՞ղ եք մոտավորապես նկարագրել դժոխքը:

----------


## Ambrosine

Հարգարժան ակումբցիներ, որոշ հանգամանքների բերումով Մամլո դիվանից չէին կարողանում մեջբերել ներքոհիշյալը, ուստի նրանց խնդրանքով ես եմ դա անում`

_ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ__Բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր ցանկանում են հոգևոր բնույթի հարցեր ուղղել հոգևորականին և ստանալ պատասխաններ, կարող են այցելել Արարատյան Հայրապետական Թեմի առաջնորդարան հուլիսի 11-ից սկսած յուրաքաչնյուր չորեքշաբթի` 17.00-ին: Հասցե` Ռ. Իսրայելյան 21` առաջնորդանիստ Ս. Սարգսի եկեղեցու հարևանությամբ: Հեռ. 58 47 22:_ 

Արարատյան Հայրապետական թեմի Մամլո դիվան: 
_Ինչպե՞ս եք գնահատում հայր Զոսիմայի կերպարը Դոստոևսկու "Կարամազով եղբայրներ" վեպում և ինչպե՞ս եք բացատրում նրա նեխումը՝ որպես այդ կերպարի զարգացման փիլիսոփայական ապոթեոզ_
Գիտեմ, որ Ռուս եկեղեցում նա շատ հարգված է, որպես 19-րդ դարում ապրող սրբակյաց հոգևորական: Նա ստարյեց էր, որոնք խոստովանահոր դեր էին խաղում: Շատ մարդիկ  իրենց հոգոևր հարցրեով դիմում էին նրանց: Հայտնի է, որ վեպը հիմնված է վանական Ալյոշայի կերպարի վրա: Ձեզ խորհուրդ կտամ ընթերցել Նիկոլայ Բերդյայևի գիրքը, ոևչ ներկայացված է Դոստոեվսկու գրվածների վերլուծությունը:

_Ինչպե՞ս եք մեկնաբանում կրոնի բուբերյան մեկնաբանությունը որպես ոգու հոգեկան կուրացում:_
Մարտին Բուբերը հրեական ազատամիտ, գթասիրտ փոլիսոփա էր: Իր բուն տեսակետն այն էր, որ Աստծո էությունը հայտնի կլինի մարդու կենցաղային փորձություններից: Մարդիկ պետք է այնպես հարաբերվեն Աստծո հետ որպես Դու` եզակի անձնավորության հետ: Կենդանիները օրինակ այն են: Կատուները անյում են մեզ, սակայն չեն հարաբերվում: Իսկ մարդկանց հետ երբմեն կունենաս հոգեկան կապ: Աստվածագիտությունը հիմնապես այդ հոգու հարազատության մեջ է: Նարեկացու աղոթքները բուբերական շեշտ ունեն: Ավելի ճիշտ, Բուբերը նարեկացիական շեշտ ունի: Բուբերը խորը շեշտ է դնում Աստծու և մարդու միջև անհատական անձնական մտերմության վրա: Որ մենք Աստված պետք է ճանաչենք ավելի խորը, քան մեր ամենամտերիմ բարեկամին: 

Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Տաճատ ավագ քահանա Դավիդյան
_Ընդունու՞մ է արդյոք Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին քրիստոնեության նմանությունները մյուս ապոկալիպտիկ կրոններին և ինչպես է մեկնաբանում դրանց առկայությունը քրիստոնեության մեջ:_

Նախ աասեք, թե ինչ եք հասկանում ապկոպալիպ
Որոնք ծայրահեղորեն շեշտ են դնում վերջին դատաստանի վրա: Ուղղափառ քրիստոենության մեջ կան ապոկալիպտիկ շեշտեր: Օր. Հին Կտակարանի մեջ Դանիելի գիրքը: Եւ Նոր Կտակարանում Հայտնության գիրքը ապոկալիպտիկ, կամ Հայտնաբերական գրքեր են: Հայ Եկեղեցին կհավատա, որ աշխարհի կատարում կա: Ոմանք դա հասկանում են իբչև աշխարհի վերջ: Բայց դա աշխարհի չարի վերջն է: Եւ աշխարհի կատարելագործում է Աստծո կողմից: Այսինքն չարը կհաղթահարվի և տիեզերքը կդռանա նոր երկինք և նոր երկիր, ինչպես Ս. Գիրքրն էասում: Սակայն այդ օրվա մասին ոչ ոք չգիտի: Եւ Հիսուս մեզ ասում է, չզբաղվել գուշակություններով և չհավատալ գուշակներին: Եկեղեցին դատապարտումէ  այդ ծայրահեղ ապոկալիպտիկ դիրքորոշումներ, որոնք կրոնը կվեծաեն միայն եվրջին օրվա սպասելուն: Քրիստոնյան պետք է պատրաստ լինի այդ օրվան ամեն օր: 


_Ինչպե՞ս է հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին մեկնաբանում Ջ.Ջ. Ֆրեզերի մոտեցումը Հին և Նոր կտակարանների վերաբերյալ:_
Ֆրեյզերը մարդաբան էր, որ կրոնին գերբնական իրականությանը չէր հավատում: Ամեն ինչ վերածում էր միֆերի, և հոգեբանական, սոցիալական երևույթների վրա: Իր մի շարք դիտողություններ ճշմարիտ են: Սակայն մենք հավատում ենք, որ Աստված կա որպես իրական ուժ, որ այդ առասպալեներից, հեքրիաթենրից անդին է: Աստված որպես լիիրավ էություն այդ բոլոր բաներից վեր է և զատ: Որպես միակ բացատրություն կրոնի ծագման մասին կմերժենք Ֆրեյզերի նկատումը, սակայն օգտակար է հասկանալ հինկտակարանյան սովորությունների ծագման և աճեցման մասին: 

Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Տաճատ ավագ քահանա Դավիդյան

----------


## Ter Hayr

*Հարգելի ակումբականներ:* Շատ մեծ թվով հարցեր եք ուղղում Տեր Հայրերին: Բնականաբար, ինտերնետով ձեզ սպառիչ պատասխաններ տալ հեշտ գործ չէ: Ամեն մի պատասխանից բնականաբար շատ այլ հարցեր են ծագում: Տեր Տաճատն այդ առիթով առաջարկեց հանդիպում կազմակերպել առաջնորդարանում, որին կարող եք մասնակցել դուք, ձեր ընկերները և բարեկամները, բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր հարցեր ունեն քահանային:
Այնպես որ ծանոթացեք հանդիպման մանրամասներին հայտարարության տեքստից և մասնակցեք հարց ու պատասխանին` տեղում պարզաբանելով ձեզ հուզող հարցերը:
Հարգանքով` 
Արարատյան Հայրապետական թեմի Մամլո դիվան: 

*ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*

_Բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր ցանկանում են հոգևոր բնույթի հարցեր ուղղել հոգևորականին և ստանալ պատասխաններ, կարող են այցելել Արարատյան Հայրապետական Թեմի առաջնորդարան հուլիսի 11-ից սկսած յուրաքաչնյուր չորեքշաբթի` ժ.17.00-ին: Հասցե` Ռ. Իսրայելյան 21` առաջնորդանիստ Ս. Սարգիս եկեղեցու հարևանությամբ: Հեռ. 58 47 22: _

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր ցանկանում են հոգևոր բնույթի հարցեր ուղղել հոգևորականին և ստանալ պատասխաններ, կարող են այցելել Արարատյան Հայրապետական Թեմի առաջնորդարան հուլիսի 11-ից սկսած յուրաքաչնյուր չորեքշաբթի` ժ.17.00-ին: Հասցե` Ռ. Իսրայելյան 21` առաջնորդանիստ Ս. Սարգիս եկեղեցու հարևանությամբ: Հեռ. 58 47 22:


Ես մեծ հաճույքով կգամ, բայց ոչ այս չորեքշաբթի, այլ հաջորդ  :Smile:

----------


## Vishapakah

> *ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*
> 
> _Բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր ցանկանում են հոգևոր բնույթի հարցեր ուղղել հոգևորականին և ստանալ պատասխաններ, կարող են այցելել Արարատյան Հայրապետական Թեմի առաջնորդարան հուլիսի 11-ից սկսած յուրաքաչնյուր չորեքշաբթի` ժ.17.00-ին: Հասցե` Ռ. Իսրայելյան 21` առաջնորդանիստ Ս. Սարգիս եկեղեցու հարևանությամբ: Հեռ. 58 47 22: _


Գիտեք Տեր Հայր, մեզանից ոմանք ապրում են արտերկրում եւ ցավոք, մեզանից ոչ բոլորը կարող են Ձեզ այցելել.

----------


## Darkened

> *Հարգելի ակումբականներ:* Շատ մեծ թվով _հարցեր_ եք ուղղում Տեր Հայրերին:


Որոնց չեք _կարողանում_ պատասխանել:

*Հարց:*
Ինչու՞ է ըստ Մատթեւոսի եւ Մարկոսի ավետարանների Հիսուսի վերջին խոսքերը եղել են *«Իմ Աստված, իմ Աստված, ինչու՞ նձ թողեցիր»*, իսկ ըստ Ղուկասի ավետարանի [ճիշտ արտասանությունը չեմ հիշում, բայց միտքը սա էր] *«Հայր իմ, ընդունիր ինձ քո երկնային արքայությունը»*:
*
Հ.Գ.*
Նախկին հարցերիցս գոնե մեկին չեք պատասխանել

----------


## Ter Hayr

Կներեք, մի քանի հատ միամիտ հարց եմ ուզում տամ: 

1. Մենք երկրպագում ենք սբ. երրորդությանը. Հայր, Որդի, Սուրբ Հոգի: Սա բազմաստվածություն չի՞: Կոնկրետ էտ 3-ից ո՞ր մեկն ա մեր Աստվածը: Եթե մենք հավատում ենք Հայր ասծուն, ինչի՞ ա մեր կրոնը կոչվում Քրիստոնեություն:
2. Հին Կտակարանում մի քանի տեղ, եթե չեմ սխալվում, Աստված իրան անվանում ա նախանձոտ: Բայց նախանձը մահացու մեղք չի՞:
3. Հին Կտակարանում շատ օրենքներ կան, որոնց խախտման համար մահապատիժ ա սահմանված: Ինչ-որ մի մարդ պետք ա էտ հանցագործներին սպանի, բայց դրանով ինքը պատվիրան չի խախտու՞մ:
4. Որ խնդրեմ, կարո՞ղ եք մոտավորապես նկարագրել դժոխքը:


1.     Ձեր հարցի պատասխանը կարող եք Նոր Կտակարանում Ա Հովհաննես 5:7-8: Հետևաբար երեքն են, որ  երկնքում վկայում են` Հայրը, Բանը և Սուրբ Հոգին, և այս երեքը մեկ են: Եվ երեքն են, որ երկրի վրա վկայում են. Հոգին, ջուրը և արյունը և երեքը միաբան են: Եթե մարդկանց վկայությունը ընդունում ենք, Աստծո վկայությունն ավելի մեծ է , քանզի այս է Աստծո վկայությունը, որ իր Որդու համար վկայեց: Նա ով Աստծո Որդուն է հավատում` իր մեջ վկայություն ունի: Նա  ով Աստծուն չի հավատա, Նրան ստխոս է  դարձնում, քանի որ չի հավատում այն վկայությանը, որ Աստված իր  Որդու համար վկայեց: Եվ վկայությունը այս է, որ Աստված մեզ հավիտենական կյանք տվեց և այս կյանքը Նրա Որդու մեջ է : Նա ով Աստծու Որդուն ընդունում է կյանք ունի, իսկ նա ով չի ընդունում Աստծո Ոոդուն կյանք չունի:
2.	Դա իրապես ոչ թե նախանձոտ, այլ նախանձախնդիր Աստվածն է: Աստված Ինքը Իր նախախնամությանը Տերն է: Նա իր ընտրյալ ժողովրդի հետ պետք է հասներ Իր նպատակին` որ Հիսուս ծնվեր Ավետյաց երկրում: Եւ այդ ճանապարհին Աստված իրագործում էր Իր նախախնամությունը` մարդահաճո չլինելով: Նախանձ բառը սխալ թարգմանության արդյունք է: Ճիշտը` նախանձախնդիր բառն է: Աստված հետևողական է Իր տնօրինականի իրագործմանը: 
3.	Նոր Կտակարանում ՀՈվհաննես Ավետարանիչը հայտարարեց, որ Աստված սեր է: Եւ Հիսուս Մատթեոսի Ավետարանում գրում է. “եթե դուք մարդկանց ներեք իրենց հանցանքները, ձեր երկնավոր հայրն էլ ձեզ կների: Իսկ եթե դուք մարդկանց չներեք իրենց հանցանքները, ձեր հայրն էլ ձեզ չի ների ձեր հանցանքերը: Առավել հստակեցվում է անկյունները, երբ Հիսուս պատվիրում է. “մի դատեք, որ Աստծուց չդատվեք”: Դա է պատճառը, որ այսօր մեր պետական պատկան մարմիններին են վերաբերվում պատժելու և հանցագործներին մեկուսացնելու խնդիրները: 
4.	Ընթերցեք խնդրեմ Ղուկասի Ավետարանի 16:19-31 համարները: Ինչպես նաև Հայտնության գրքի 21 :Xeloq: -րդ համարը:
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շահե քահանա Հայրապետյան:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
*Կարո՞ղ եք մեջբերել Աստվածաշնչից այն մասը, որտեղ կոնկրետ նշվում է, որ Եվային պտուղ ուտել համոզող օձը հենց սատանան է: 
Երկինքն ու Երկիրը աստված է ստեղծել... իսկ նրան ո՞վ է ստեղծել:*

Ընթերցեք`
Հայտնություն 12:9:
Եզեկելի 28:13-16: 
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շահե քահանա Հայրապետյան: 




*Հարց: Աստված Սեր է: Սա ամենաառարկելի ճշմարտություններից մեկն է, եթե չեմ սխալվում:
Կարող եք բերել երեք օրինակ, որոնք արմատապես կհիմնավորեն Աստծո` Սեր լինելը, ինչի արդյունքում կպնդեք, որ ես չեմ կարող հիմնավորել, թե Աստված Վրեժ է, Աստված Ցասում է, Աստված Կողմնապահություն է եւ այլն (ցուցակը կարելի է շարունակել):

Ընթերցեք Հովհաննեսի 1-ին թուղթ, 4:7-21:
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շահե քահանա Հայրապետյան:* 



Ter Hayr, դուք փաստորեն իմ հարցին չպատասխանեցիք. ես ձեզ հարցնում եմ՝ ինչու՞ էր «աստված» վախենում նրանից, որ մարդկային ցեղը կարող էր «իմաստությանը պտուղը ճաշակել»: Դա չի՞ նշանակում, որ գիտությունը «աստծո» թշնամին է (դարերի փորձն էլ է ցույց տալիս, որ այդպես է, քանզի մինչ վերածննդի դարաշրջանը գիտնականներին հերետիկոս էին հայտարարում ու վառում էին):

Ոչ միայն Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին, այլ նաև Ուղղափառ և ավանդական շատ այլ եկեղեցիներ երբեք հակառակություն չեն ունեցել գիտության զարգացմանը, այլ ընդհակառակը` դրան նպաստել են: Ավելորդ չենք համարում հիշեցնել Անանիա Շիրակացու և նրա նման շատ հոգևորականների մասին, որոնք իրենց ավանդը ունեցան գիտության ազպարեզում: Առ այսօր ներկայիս բարձարստիճան հոգոևրականները հոգևոր և նյութական օժանդակություն են ցույց տալիս Գիտությունների Ազգային Ակադեմիային, բժշկական զանզանան կենըրոններին` գիտական նոր նվաճումներին նպաստելու նպատակով: Նաև նշենք, որ քրիստոենության ընդունումից առ այսօր մեր ազգի մշակութային և գիտական ձեռքբերումների հիմնական ծանրությունն իր վրա են տարել եկեղեցու հոգոևրականները: Ավելորդ չենք համարում ևս մեկ անգամ նշել նրանցից Մովսես Խորենացուն, Մխիթար Գոշին, Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցին, Ներսես Շնորհալուն, Գրիգոր Տաթևացուն, Կոմիտաս վարդապետին, և այլն: Իհարկե, միգուցե ասեք, որ քանի որ բոլոր ուսումնական հաստատությունները եկեղեցու ձեռքում էին, դա էր պատճառը, որ այդ ասպարեզի լավագույն ներակայցուցիչները հոգևորականներ էին, սակայն հիշենք նաև, որ ունեցել ենք բազմաթիվ աշպարհիկ մտավորականներ և գիտնականներ: 
Եւ վերջում կուզեի նաև մի կարևոր հարցի անդրադառնալ. Եթե այսօր որևէ մի քաղաքացի մեկ ուրիշի հանդեպ դատաստամ տեսնի և պատժամիջոց կիրառի, դա կհամարվի ինքնադատաստան և անօրինական արարք: Սակայն երբ դա անումէ  դատավորը, որն ունի իշխանություն` տրված ժողովրդի և պետության կողմից, ապա նրա արաքը արդար է և ընդունելի: Երբ փորձում ենք գնահատել եկեղցեու գործերը, նախ պետք է հասկանալ, թե եկեղեցին ինչ իշխանությմաբ է այդ ամենն անում: Անձամբ ես վստահ եմ, որ այդ իշխանությունն Աստծուց է, քանի որ Եկեղեցին ինձ ոչ միայն պատմել է Աստծո մասին, այլ նաև տվել է Նրա հետ կենդանի հաղորդության միջոց: 
Աղոթաբար` Սուրեն դպիր Ներսեսյան:   


*Հարց:
Ինչու՞ Երեվանում ոչ-մի ձեվ հնարավոր չէ ձեռք բերել իսկական հայկական աստվածաշունչ, այսինքն այն, որ թարգմանվել է 405թ.: Չասեք թե հնարավոր է, քանզի քույրս երգում է Գրիգոր «լուսավորիչ» եկեղեցու երգչախմբում եւ ոչ-մի կերպ չի կարողանում ճարել, ես կասեի ավելին. քահանաներից մեկը նրան է նվիրել Ավետարանչական եկեղեցու հրատարակած «Նոր Կտակարանը», տպագրված ինչ-որ Գիդեոն (եթե չեմ սխալվում) տպ. տան կողմից:*
Մոսկովյան փողոցի վրա` Պուշկինի դպրոցի հարևանությամբ գտնում է Աստվածաշնչային ընկերության գրախանութը, որտեղից որ կարող եք ձեռք բերել ցանկացած տեսակի Աստվածաշունչ, նաև Ձեզ հետարքրող տարբերակը: 
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շահե քահանա Հայրապետյան: 


*ըստ առաքելական եկեղեցու ո՞րն է համարվում աղանդ: Կա՞ հստակ սահմանում: Կա՞ն կրոնական կազմակերպություններ, որոնք հստակորեն ընդգրկված են աղանդավորների ցուցակում:
Թե չէ, ասենք, մեկի հետ զրուցում ենք հոգևոր թեմաներով: Ինչպե՞ս իմանանք. աղանդավո՞ր է, թե՞ ոչ:*

Նա, ով շեղված է ավանդական եկեղեցու դավանությունից և չի պահպանել նվիրապետական կարգը /այսինքն ձեռնադրությունը/:
Ձեզ բերում ենք Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու դավանությունը: 
Հավատո Հանգանակ
Հավատքի այս խոստովանության շուրջ բոլոր եկեղեցիների միջև համաձայնություն գոյացավ Առաջին Տիեզերական Ժողովի ընթացքում, որը գումարվեց 325 թ. Կոստանդնուպոլսի մոտ գտնվող Նիկիա քաղաքում: Նիկիական Հանգանակը հանդիսավորապես երգվում է եկեղեցում ժողովրդի կողմից, որպես պաշտոնական հայտարարություն եկեղեցու վարդապետության կարևոր կետերի, որովհետև անհրաժեշտ է, որ բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր մասնակցում են Ս. Պատարագին, ունենան նույն աստվածաբանական համոզումը: 

Ինչի՞ն ենք մենք հավատում: 
Հավատում ենք մեկ Աստծո` ամենակալ Հորը, երկնքի և երկրի, երևելիների և աներևույթների արարչին: 
Եւ մեկ Տիրոջ` Հիսուս Քրիստոսին, Աստծո Որդուն, ծնված Հայր Աստծուց Մ իածին, այսինքն` Հոր էությունից: 
Աստված` Աստծուց, լույս` լույսից, ճշմարիտ Աստված` ճշմարիտ Աստծուց, ծնունդ և ոչ թե` արարած: Նույն ինքը` Հոր բնությունից, որի միջոցով ստեղծվեց ամեն ինչ երկնքում և երկրի վրա` երևելիներն ու անևերույթները: 
Որ հանուն մեզ` մարդկանց ու մեր փրկության համար` իջավ երկնքից, մարմնացավ, մարդացավ, ծնվեց կատարելապես Ս. Կույս Մարիամից Ս ուրբ Հոգով: 
Որով` ճշմարտապես, և ոչ կարծեցյալ կերպով, առավ մարմին, հոգի և միտք և այն ամենը, որ կա մարդու մեջ: 
Չարչարվեց, խաչվեց, թաղվեց, երրորդ օրը հարություն առավ, նույն մարմնով բարձացավ երկինք, նստեց Հոր աջ կողմում: 
Գալու է նույն մարմնով և Հոր փառքով` դատելու ողջերին և մահացածներին: Նրա թագավորությունը չունի վախճան: 
Հավատում ենք նաև Սուրբ Հոգուն` անեղ և կատարյալ, որն խոսեց Օրենքի, մարգարեների և ավետարանների միջոցով: Որն իջավ Հորդանանի վրա, քարոզեց առաքյալների միջոցով և բնակություն հաստատեց սրբերի մեջ: 
Հավատում ենք նաև մեկ, ընդհանրական և առաքելական եկեղեցու, մի մկրտությ ա ն, ապաշխարության, մեղքերի քավության և թողության: Մեռելների հարության, հոգիների և մարմինների հավիտենական դատաստանի, երկնքի արքայության և հավիտենական կյանքի: 
Կարող եք նաև Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու ժամագրքից կարդալ Հավատամքի խոստովանությունը: 
Աղանդների վերաբերյալ այցելեք նաև Արարատյան Հայրապետական թեմի http://www.zvartnotc.am/ եւ www.qahana.am ինտերնետային կայքերը:

----------


## Ter Hayr

*- Հարգելի Հայր, ասացեք իւնդրեմ,ինչպես է աջակցում մեր եկեղեցին աղքատնեռին,լքվածնեռին,հալա ծվածներին:Նաիւկինւմ մարդիկ աշիւարհից փաիւչում ու պատսպարվում էին եկեղեցում.Գոյություն ունի՞ նման տեղ մեր եկեղեցում:Մարդ կարո՞ղ է հույսը հանձնել եկեղեցուն:Ի՞նչ աշիւատանքներ է տարվում օգնելու աղբանոցնեռում ուտելիք փնտռողներին ,փողոցում փող մուրացող եռեիւաներին: Ի՞նչ է սպասվում այս քրիստոնեաներին: Չի՞ կարող արդյոք եկեղեցին միջնորդել աղքատ և հարուստ քրիստոնեաների միջև :Չէ՞ ոչ մի բուռ են մնացել ու հայը սովոր ե մեծ ընտանիքի նման մեկը մեկին օգնելով ապրելու: Հիմի միայն ցուցադրում են իրենց ունեցվածքը, թե ու՞մ ,Աստված գիտե...Մեր հողի ու հավատքի պասմությունը անհիշելի Ժամանակներից է հասել մեզ: Պայքարեք մեր ազգին միավորելու համար, իւնդրում եմ... 
Ֆանատ մուսլիմները ինքնասպան են լինում հանուն ալլահի,մեռոնկ գոնե պետք ե պահպանեն մեկը մյուսին,օգնեն ,չեմ ասում ֆանատներ դառնան.*


Եկեղեցու առաքելությունը մարդու հոգու փրկությունն է: Ասվածի մեջ, անշուշտ շատ բան կարող ենք հասկանալ: Հոգևոր զրույցներ, քարոզներ, հոգևոր գրականության, թերթոնների տպագրում և տարածում, եկեղեցական խորհուրդների կատարում, մխիթարություն և այլն, և այլն: Միաժամանակ եկեղեցին իրկանացնում է նաև բազմաթիվ սոցիալական ծրագրեր, որոնց մասին հոգոևրականները շատ խոսել չեն սիրում /առաջին հերթին կարևորելով գործը, հետո` խոսքը/: Այնուամենայնիվ, մի քանի օրինակ Ձեզ բերեմ: Արարատյան Հայրապետական թեմը Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու եվրոպական և ամերիկյան թեմերի օժանդակությամբ տարեկան հազարավոր ծնողազուրկների դրամական օգնություն է ցուցաբերում: Թեմում գործում է նաև բարեգործական գրասենյակ, որի միջոցով շատ կարիքավորներ պարբերաբար հագուստ և սնունդ են ստանում: Թեմի հոգևորականներից գրեթե յուրաքանչյուրը, բացի իրենց հոգևոր սպասավորության առաքելությունից, սոցիալական ծրագրեր են իրականցնում: Այդպես, Տեր Եսային խուլ և համր երեխաներին Աստծաշաունչ է դասավնդում: Սովորել է նրանց լեզուն և հաղորդակցվում է: Նչանց համար հատուկ հոգևոր ժեսետրի բառարան է տպագրել ու էլի շատ գործեր է անում այդ մարդկանց համար: Տեր Շահեն թափառաշրջիկ երեխաներով է զբաղվում: Տեր Բաբկեմը հոսպիսային ծրագիր է իրականացնում: Տեր Կարապետը տասնյակ տարիներ շարունակ Կոշի գաղութ է այցելում և հոգևոր և սոցիալական ծրագրեր անց կացնում նաև այնտեղ: Իմաստ չեմ տեսնում թվարկել բոլոր քահանաների ծրագրերը: Նշեմ նաև, որ միայն ԱՄՆ արևելյան թեմը Հայաստանում գործող իր 4 ճաշարանների միջոցով օրական հազարից ավել մարդու անվճար սնունդ է տրամադրում: Բնականաբար բազմաթիվ են անհատական բարեգործությունները և շատ այլ սոցիալական ծրագրեր, որոնք իրականանում են Ամենայն Հայոց Հայրապետի օրհնությամբ: Այդ ամենը թվարկելը հոգևորականները չեն ողջունում` առաջնորդվելով Աստվածաշնչային պատգամով, թե «աջ ձեռքը թող չիմանա, փե ձախն ինչ է անում»:
Տեր հայրերը հնարավորության չափով սիրով կպատասխանեն Ձեր այլ հարցերին:
Կրկին հիշեցնեմ, որ բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր ցանկանում են հոգևոր բնույթի հարցեր ուղղել հոգևորականին և ստանալ պատասխաններ, կարող են այցելել Արարատյան Հայրապետական Թեմի առաջնորդարան հուլիսի 11-ից սկսած յուրաքաչնյուր չորեքշաբթի` ժ.17.00-ին: Հասցե` Ռ. Իսրայելյան 21` առաջնորդանիստ Ս. Սարգիս եկեղեցու հարևանությամբ: Հեռ. 58 47 22:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
*Ter Hayr-ի խոսքերից  
Հարգելի ակումբականներ: Շատ մեծ թվով հարցեր եք ուղղում Տեր Հայրերին: 

Որոնց չեք կարողանում պատասխանել:*

Նշեք, թե որ հարցրեին հոգևորականները չեն պատասխանել:
Հարգանքով` Մամլո դիվան:

----------


## Ter Hayr

*Հարց:
Ինչու՞ է ըստ Մատթեւոսի եւ Մարկոսի ավետարանների Հիսուսի վերջին խոսքերը եղել են «Իմ Աստված, իմ Աստված, ինչու՞ ինձ թողեցիր», իսկ ըստ Ղուկասի ավետարանի [ճիշտ արտասանությունը չեմ հիշում, բայց միտքը սա էր] «Հայր իմ, ընդունիր ինձ քո երկնային արքայությունը»:*

Առաջին արտահայտությունը դա աղոթքն է, որ սկսվում է կարծես թե տառապանքի հառաչանքից և կվերջանա փառաբանությամբ: Վերջին տողն ասում է, որ ժողովուրդն է, որ դեռ չէր ծնված իրենց պիտի ասվի, թե Տերը Իր ժողովուրդը կփրկի: Եւ ուրեմն փոխանակ լինելու այսպես տառապանքի աղերս, տառապանքից կելնե հաղթանակի: Մանավանդ, եթե հիշենք, որ Հիսուս բառը, նշանակում էՏերը կփրկի: Կարդա ամբողջությամբ Սաղմոս 21: 
Ղուկասի ավետարանում այդ արտահայտությունը եթե նայենք 21-րդ Սաղմոսում, այնտեղ վերջին տողերն այն են, որ մեր Տերը Իր կյանքը կտա Աստծո ձեռքին: Իմաստը նույնն է: Հաղթանակի խոսքն է: Այնսինքն, Հիսուս Ինքն Իրենց հանձնեց Աստծո ձեռքին: Այսինքն, բոլոր 3 ավետարանիչները նույն իմասնտ են արտահայոտւմ, որը կգտնեք Սաղմոս 21-ում: 

Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Տաճատ ավագ քահանա Դավիդյան:

----------


## ihusik

Չեմ հասկանում մատաղի դեպքում ինչպե՞ս է Բարեգութ ու Սիրո խորհրդանիշ հանդիսացող քրիստոնեական Աստվածը աչք փակում ու ընդունելի համարում այդ անմեղ կենդանու սպանությունը, որն ինքնին  դաժանության մարմնավորում է... Գուցե դա շահադիտակա՞ն մղումով է արվում... կամ գուցե եկեղեցու հայրերն են որոշ հարցերում սխալվել ու հիմա հնարավոր չէ վերականգնել քանզի ստիպված կլինեն շատ հարցեր վերանաել, ինչպես օրինակ 553թ-ի Կոստանդինապոլյան տիեզերաժողովում Վերամարմնավորման Օրենքի սխալ համարումը, որը շատ հեշտ ու ճիշտ մեկնաբանում է ու տալիս բավարար պատասխաններ ողջ գոյություն ունեցող կյանքի հարցերին ուր եկեղեցին ներկայումս բացթողում ունի ու նման բացթողումների պատճառով էլ շատ ու շատ մտածող մարդիկ իրենց հեռու են պահում եկեղեցուց, իսկ թույլերն էլ իրենց կյանքի հարցերին հասկանալի ու ընդունելի պատասխաններ գտնելու նպատակով  դիմում են այլընտրանքների (հերթական անգամ "Աստծո գործերն անքննելի են" չլսելու համար)՝ բազմաթիվ կեղծ, աղանդավորական խմբակների և ընկնում նրանց ձեռքը և այստեղից էլ նրանց ու նրանց անդամների թվի օրեցօր ավելանալը: 

---------------------
Առանձնացնեմ հարցերս ճիշտ հասկացվելու համար.
1.Չեմ հասկանում մատաղի դեպքում ինչպե՞ս է Բարեգութ ու Սիրո խորհրդանիշ հանդիսացող քրիստոնեական Աստվածը աչք փակում ու ընդունելի համարում այդ անմեղ կենդանու սպանությունը, որն ինքնին դաժանության մարմնավորում է...

2.Ինչու՞ մերժվեց Վերամարմնավորման Օրենքը Քրիստոսից մոտ 500 տարի անց, մի Օրենք, որն ընդունում էին Օրիգենն ու այլ եկեղեցու հայրեր, մի Օրենք, որ կօգնի ճիշտ հասկանալ այդ Մեծ ու Հիասքանչ Ուսմունքը՝ Ճշմարտությունը...

3.Հնարավո՞ր է, որ եկեղեցին գոնե հանուն Քրիստոսի ավետած Ճշմարտության երբևէ իր մեջ ուժ գտնի և կարողանա որոշ ուղղումներ մտցնի իր պատմական անցյալում տեղ գտած սխալների մեջ...

----------


## Ambrosine

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, եկեղեցին ինչպես է գնահատում Վասակին /Ավարայր/?

----------


## Smergh

Հարգարժան Տեր Հայր~
Ինչպե՞ս կմեկնաբանեք ներքոհիշյալ նյութը, որը պատահականորեն հայտնաբերել եմ ինտերնետում: Ցավոք այն հայերեն չէ, սակայն կարծում եմ Ձեզ համար դա խնդիր չէ, պարզապես ես ստիպված եմ խախտել ակումբի ավանդույթը` ինտերնետում  հայոց լեզվի ամրապնդմանն ու տարածմանն ուղղված: Այն ինձ շատ հետաքրքրեց և ես կարծում եմ ակումբակիցները նույնպես անտարբեր չեն մնա այս նյութի նկատմամբ:

 ТРЕТЬЕ ПУТЕШЕСТВИЕ
Глава XVIII
Пленника расстаются. Большой сад близ Цурбага. Прибытие в Эривань. Дешевые цены на людей. Положение горы Арарат. Чудесная встреча с кармелитами. Пятидневное восхождение на гору Арарат. Я. Я. Стрейс излечивает отшельника от грыжи. Подарок, полученный за это. Свидетельство о восхождении на гору Арарат, которое совершил Я. Я. Стрейс. Прощание с отшельником.
Июня 21-го со слезами на глазах я попрощался с Эльсом Питерсом, не рассчитывая на то, что вновь увидим друг друга по-прежнему свободными и что до наших жен дойдет какая-либо весть о нашем положении, о том, куда нас закинула судьба или собственное бегство. Мы были [223] в отчаянии, что нас никогда не освободят от этой ужасной неволи помощь и заступничество родственников или любовь соотечественников. После того как мы попрощались и взглянули друг на друга в последний раз, меня посадили на мула, и я должен их был отправиться верхом с отрядом рабов и отверженных ко двору князя Мухаммеда, находившемуся примерно на расстоянии трех миль от Эривани.
Вечером мы въехали на высокую гору и остановились на ночлег в деревне Цурбах (Tzurbag). Здесь много женщин приходило в наше убежище посмотреть на меня. Они весьма дивились на мои волосы, ибо никогда не видели в своей стране мужчин с такими длинными и большими локонами, потому что мухаммедане голову бреют наголо, как и все турки.
22-го рано утром мы продолжали наш путь через заросли, где видели много кабанов, пожирающих плоды, упавшие с деревьев, так как этот лее был не чем иным, как фруктовым садом с различными плодовыми деревьями, ибо здесь существует закон, по которому ни девушки, ни юноши не имеют права сочетаться браком, пока они собственноручно не посадят и не вырастят более ста деревьев. По этой причине дети с весьма раннего возраста начинают сажать деревья, благодаря чему с течением времени вырос такой большой сад с множеством яблок, груш, вишен, слив, фиг, каштанов, грецких и волошских орехов и других, так что даже сотая часть всего этого не может быть употреблена, и все, в нем посаженное общиной, считается общим. Там же прекрасные луга и поля, поросшие хлебными злаками, ячменем, различными овощами и зеленью, которая употребляется в пищу. Там очень много скота, жирных коров, козлов, овец с широкими хвостами, кур, голубей и несчетное множество птиц, так что кушанья и налитки в этой местности весьма дешевы.
30-го прибыли мы в город Эривань, лежащий у подножия горы Арарат или у границы Мидии, примерно в двадцати милях от Каспийского моря. Город невелик, но обнесен довольно большой стеной. Он равен по величине городу Алькмару в Голландии. В нем несколько персидских мечетей и церквей, а также мужской католический монастырь кармелитов. Не считая торговли людьми, которой занимаются дагестанские татары, в нем мало заметна торговля съестными припасами и другими товарами, а рабы здесь так дешевы, что можно купить молодого сильного парня за десять рейхсталеров, по какой цене некоторых наших и [224] продали. Эривань населен большей частью бедными армянами, а гора Арарат — католиками и другими христианами.
Гора Арарат лежит на границе Армении и Мидии и входит в Дагестанские или Каспийские горы. Армяне называют ее Мессина (Messina), а персы — Агри (Agri); она гораздо выше Кавказа (Caucasus) или Таврии (Taurus) и всех гор Мидии, Армении и Персии, насколько позволяет судить глаз. Это — скала, состоящая из синих и темных камней. Я нашел там тяжелый блестящий минерал желтовато-красного цвета; хотя я и взял с собой кусок для пробы, но не мог узнать, что в нем находилось, потому что он у меня был отнят англичанами (о чем я расскажу после). Гора Арарат совеем голая, на ней нет земли; более подробные сведения о ее положении и облике читатель может узнать из совершенного мною туда путешествия. 
Мой хозяин намеревался продать меня этим людям, но они никак не могли сторговаться. Два священнослужителя подошли ко мне с вопросом, не хирург ли я и не пожелаю ли лечить раны или увечья. Я ответил, что нет, чему они не хотели верить и справились у моего хозяина. Один из священнослужителей сказал: “У моего брата грыжа, и если ваш раб его будет лечить и сделает здоровым, мы вам дадим пятьдесят рейхсталеров”. Мой хозяин возымел большое желание получить зги деньги, вследствие чего он настаивал, чтобы я помог страдающему грыжей, и обещал мне свободу, если я это сделаю. Я не знал теперь, что мне делать; то меня манила надежда открыть себе путь к золотой свободе и вылечить больного, то возникал страх незаслуженного наказания от этих безбожных и злых людей, если то, за что я возьмусь, кончится неудачей. Наконец я набрался мужества и, уповая на милость божию и счастливый случай, взялся за это дело.
Тогда я отправился в путь, продолжавшийся шесть дней, прежде чем я добрался до жилища отшельника. Каждый день мы проезжали добрых пять миль. Это большой конец (принимая во внимание, что путь в гору все время становился труднее), и к вечеру мы так уставали, как будто весь день были на самой тяжелой работе. Каждые пять миль мы встречали одинокий двор и брали с собой крестьянина с ослом, который вез нашу пищу и топливо, ибо ночью наступал такой жестокий холод, что человек и лошадь шли по льду, намерзавшему за половину ночи. Мы проезжали через облака трех видов: первые туманные, густые и темные; другие весьма холодные, снежные, хотя внизу стояло лето [225] я было очень тепло, так что виноград поспел раньше срока; третьи облака были еще холоднее, и нам казалось, что каждое мгновение мы можем замерзнуть на ходу. Прошло четыре дня, прежде чем мы миновали холодную полосу; с того времени чем дальше мы продвигались вперед, тем сильнее уменьшались облака. 7 июля мы наконец подошли к жилищу отшельника, высеченному в скале, и там была такая прекрасная погода, какую только можно себе представить: не жарко и не холодно, но постоянная равномерная теплота. Отшельник рассказал мне, что живет на этом месте 25 лет и за все время ни разу не заметил дождя или ветра, чтобы от этого могло хотя бы пошевелиться или сдвинуться перышко. Еще тише на вершине горы, где на человеческой памяти или по преданию никогда не чувствовалось ни малейшего движения воздуха, отчего ковчег не ветшает и не портится 151.
Շաիունակությունը հաջորդիվ...

----------


## Smergh

Когда я вошел в жилище отшельника или келью, осмотрел грыжу своего пациента, то нашел ее величиной с куриное яйцо, Я спросил его, давно ли она ущемлена? Он ответил, что в течение месяца, и это дало мне мужество излечить ее, ибо чем грыжа моложе, тем легче поддается излечению. Я начал с того, что велел принести двести свежих куриных ниц, которые сварил вкрутую и приготовил масло из желтков. Я приготовил, как сумел, повязку и намазывал ее 14 дней к ряду и велел ему в это время спокойно лежать. После этого заставил его встать, чтобы посмотреть, как обстоят его дела, и нашел, что я принес ему значительную пользу, чему весьма обрадовался, ибо раньше, как только он вправлял грыжу, она выступала вновь, теперь же оставалась внутри; и он прибавил, что сам день ото дня чувствовал некоторое улучшение. Я велел ему носить повязку в течение года и поддерживать ее мазью, на что он согласился и подарил мне е сердечной благодарностью кусок коричневого дерева. Помимо того он подарил крест на серебряной цепочке, которую он снял со своей шеи; он дал мне еще кусочек камня, отбитого из-под ковчега и велел мне все это хорошо и бережно сохранить, говоря: “Когда вы с этим попадете в Рим и передадите святые остатки в церковь святого Петра, то вас вознаградят и подарят в такой степени, что вы сможете на это прожить в довольстве всю свою жизнь”. Я вез с собой дерево и крест, а также кусочек блестящего камня, но камень с остальными вещами, как я уже упоминал об этом, был у меня отнят англичанами, которые овладели вашим кораблем и ограбили нас. Этого отшельника звали Доминго Александре, [226] он был родом из Рима, сын Александра Доминго, богатейшего в знатнейшего римского гражданина, который завещал все свои богатства церкви святого Петра и приказал сыну последовать его воле, отправиться в Эривань, поселиться на горе Арарат и вести жизнь тихую, мирную и праведную. Сын исполнил его приказание и отправился на эту гору, где он (в год 1670) уже пробыл 25 лет и чувствовал себя здесь счастливее, нежели живя в Риме. Помимо указанных подарков он дал мне свидетельство о моем посещении и путешествии на гору Арарат, которое так звучит по-латыни: 
Postquam non potui intermittere ad petitionem Joannis Jansonii precabatur, ut testimonium ipsi darem scriptum, quod supernominatus Joannes Jansonins fuerit apud me in monte Sancto Ararath, circiter triginta quinque milliarium sursum cundo; ubi praenominatus Joannes me sanavit ab una magna ruptura; propterea ipsi maximas gratias ago, propter magnam diligentiam suam, quam mihi praestitit; ipsi pro hae benevolentia donavi; unam Crucem, quod fuit fustium ligni de vera Archa Noё, ubi in persona intus fui a illud, de quo ista crux est facta, propriis meis manibus ab una cammera scidi. Ubi ego Joann. Janson. perfectius oretenus veritatem narravi, quomodo illa Archa est facta. Super hoc ipsi lapidem etiam dedi, quem ipsemet manibus meis decerpsi infra Archam, ubi Archa quiescit. Hoc omne fateor esse verum, tam verum, quam vere ego in ista mea sancta eremitica habitatione de facta vivo.
Datum in Monte Ararath, 
die 22 Iulii 1670 
Dominicus Alexander, 
Romanus.
Это написано его собственной рукой и, как мне сказал переводчик, на весьма скверной, кухонной латыни. Невзирая на это, я предпочел оставить составленное им самим свидетельство без изменения, чем изменить его по усмотрению другого человека, ибо важнее суть дела, а не слова. Эту рукопись перевели мне следующим образом: “После того как я не мог не отозваться на просьбу Яна Янса, просившего, чтобы я дал ему письменное свидетельство, что вышепоименованный Ян Янс был у меня на святой горе Арарат, поднимаясь вверх приблизительно на 35 миль, где вышепоименованный Ян Янс исцелил меня от большой грыжи, поэтому я приношу ему величайшую благодарность за его великие старания, [227] которые он мне оказал; и в знак этого расположения я подарил ему: крест, который был обломком дерева от действительного Ноева ковчега, внутри которого я был лично; и то из чего впоследствии был сделан этот крест, я своими собственными руками отломал от одного помещения; при этом я изустно с большой точностью правдиво рассказал Яну Янсу, как был сделан этот ковчег. Сверх того я дал ему также камень, который сам своими руками выломал из-под ковчега, на том месте, где ковчег покоится до сего дня. Я свидетельствую, что все это истинно, настолько истинно, насколько я действительно живу в этом моем святом отшельническом обиталище,
Дано на горе Арарат
22 июля 1670 г. 
Dominicus Alexander из Рима”. 
После того я попрощался с отшельником и стал спускаться с горы Арарат, и мне дали с собой, как при восхождении; осла для поклажи и погонщика. Дорога при спуске показалась мне более тяжелой, чем при восхождении, особенно, когда мы очутились в холодных облаках, где было так скользко, что я все время боялся, что скачусь вниз и сломаю себе шею. Ниже был дождь, ветер и бурная погода, что сделало дорогу, и без того достаточно трудную из-за скал и ущелий, еще опаснее. Наконец, после долгих мучений и трудов я снова оказался внизу и могу уверить каждого любознательного человека, что на гору Арарат вполне можно взойти, вопреки мнению тех, которые говорят и утверждают, что теперь невозможно туда попасть.

----------


## Ter Hayr

- Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, եկեղեցին ինչպես է գնահատում Վասակին /Ավարայր/?

Եկեղեցին պաշտոնապես Վասակի վարքի մասին իր կարծիքը չի արտահայտել: Սակայն եկեղեցու բազմաթիվ հայրեր մշտապես պարսավել են դավաճանության արտահայտման ցանկացած ձև: Դավաճանությունն ինքնին որևիցե մի հասարակության մեջ կամ կրոնական գաղափարախոսության մեջ դրական տեղ չունի: Առավել ևս քրիստոենության մեջ, որում առկա է սիրո գաղափարը: Որևիցե նշանակություն չունի Վասակի նպատակները, թե ինչի համար է դա տեղի ունեցել: Ինչպես սուտն է մնում սուտ, այնպես էլ դավաճանություն է մնում դավաճանություն:
Օրհնությմաբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

----------


## Ter Hayr

1.Չեմ հասկանում մատաղի դեպքում ինչպե՞ս է Բարեգութ ու Սիրո խորհրդանիշ հանդիսացող քրիստոնեական Աստվածը աչք փակում ու ընդունելի համարում այդ անմեղ կենդանու սպանությունը, որն ինքնին դաժանության մարմնավորում է...

2.Ինչու՞ մերժվեց Վերամարմնավորման Օրենքը Քրիստոսից մոտ 500 տարի անց, մի Օրենք, որն ընդունում էին Օրիգենն ու այլ եկեղեցու հայրեր, մի Օրենք, որ կօգնի ճիշտ հասկանալ այդ Մեծ ու Հիասքանչ Ուսմունքը՝ Ճշմարտությունը...

3.Հնարավո՞ր է, որ եկեղեցին գոնե հանուն Քրիստոսի ավետած Ճշմարտության երբևէ իր մեջ ուժ գտնի և կարողանա որոշ ուղղումներ մտցնի իր պատմական անցյալում տեղ գտած սխալների մեջ...

Հարգելի նամակագիր,
Հերթով պատասխանեմ Ձեր ուղղված հարցերին:

1.Ծննդոց գրքի 9-րդ գլխում ջրհեղեղից հետո Աստված պատվիրեց մարդուն, որ “ամեն շարժուն կենդանի թող ձեզ կերակուր լինի” /Ծննդոց 9:1-4/: Ինչպես նաև Հին Կտակարանում բազմաթիվ անգամ  հանդիպում ենք Աստծո այն պատվիրաններին, ուր խոսվում է զոհերի և ողջակեզների մասին: Այստեղից կարող եք հետևություն անել, որ կենդանիների հանդեպ նման վերաբերմունքը գալիս է Աստվածաշնչից: Իսկ կենդանիների նկատմամբ այդ վերաբերմունքի պատճառը ոչ թե Աստծո գթության պակասն էր, այլ այն մեղքն ու ապականությունը, որով լցվեց աշխարհը: Իսկ Աստված, թույլ տալով կենդանիներին սպանել կամ զոհաբերել, ոչ թե խրախուսում է այդ ապականված և մեղավոր երևույթը, այլ քանի որ մարդկային բնությունը փոխվեց և մարդը այլևս միայն բուսական սնունդով չէր կարողանում ապահովել իր օրվա սնունդը, Աստված պատվիրեց մարդուն օգտագործել նաև կենդանական սնունդով: Այնսիքն, օգտագործել արդեն պատրաստի կալորիաներ` իր մարմնի կենսունակությունն ապահովելու համար: Միևնույն ժամանակ Աստված պատվիրեց նաև զոհեր մատուցել նաև իրենց գործած մեղքերի համար, որով փաստորեն մարդու գործած մեղքի մահացու ազդեցությունը մարդուց փոխանցվում էր կենդանուն, դրանով իսկ մարդուն տալով հնարավորություն` հետագայում փոխվելու և մեղքերից հեռանալու: Սակայն, երբ եկավ Աստծո նախասահմնաված ժամանակը, Աստված ուղարկեց Իր Որդուն, որը եղավ Կատարյալ Զոհ` մարդկանց բոլոր գործած մեղքերի համար: Այսինքն, մարդկանց գործած բոլոր մեղքերի մահացու ազդեցությունը Հիսուս վերցրեց Իր վրա, Մահացավ, Հարություն առավ և դրանով մարդկանց ազատեց մեղքի իշխանությունից: Այդ իսկ պատճառով այսօր այլևս զոհաբերություններ չեն կատարվում: Սակայն կենդանական կերակուրը շարունակվում է մնալ մարդկանց սննդակարգում, նաև օրհնվում է Եկեղեցու կողմից` ճաշակելուց առաջ: Սա, իհարկե, անհրաժեշտություն է, և Աստված, գերադասելով բանական մարդուն անմաբ կենդանիներից, թույլ է տալիս այս երևույթը: 
2.Վերամարմնավորման, կամ ռեինկառնացիայի ուսմունք չի եղել ոչ հրեական օրենքում, ոչ քրիստոնեության մեջ: Եւ եթե եղել են որոշ անհատներ, որոնք ունեցել են այդպիսի տեսակետներ, դա չի նշանակում, որ այն ընդունելի է եղել: Եւ ոչ թե քրիստոենությունը 500 տարի անց մերժեց այդ ուսմունքը, այլ նման ուսմունք առհասարակ չի եղել քրիստոենության մեջ: Եւ անկախ նրանից, թե քանի հարյուր տարի է անցել, ցանկացած առիթի դեպքում եկեղեցին հայտնում է իր բացասական կարծիքն այդ ուսմունքի վերաբերյալ: Իհարկե, չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ ճշմարտություն եք գտել այդ ուսմունքի մեջ: Աստվածաշունչը հստակ ասում է, որ մարդ ծմվում է մեկ ամգամ, մահանում է մեկ անգամ, որից հետո դատաստանն է` հավիտենական կյանքի համար: 
3.Ասենք, որ եկեղեցին դա մարդիկ են, որոնց գլուխը Քրիստոսն է: Այսինքն, եկեղեցին Աստվածային և մարդկային հաստատություն է, և իհարկե, մարդկայինը շատ անգամ եկեղեցում դրսևորվել է իր տկարություններով և թուլություններով: Սակայն Աստվածայինը միշտ ուղղել և առաջնորդել է եկեղեցու ճշմարտության մեջ: Այնպես որ մենք կարող ենք խոսել եկեղեցում` մարդկանց կողմից որոշ սխալների, տկարությունների և թերությունների մասին: Սակայն ընդհանուր եկեղեցուն երբևէիցե հանդիմանել չենք կարող, քանի որ եկեղեցու գլուխը լինելով Քրիստոս, եկեղեցին միշտ հաստատ է իր ճշմարտության և արդարության մեջ: Եւ եթե Դուք եկեղեցում չեք տեսնում Աստծուն, դա գալիս է Ձեր սխալ պատկերացումներից եկեղեցու մասին: Եւ Դուք առաջնորդվում եք միայն Ձեր ֆիզիկական աչքերով, իսկ հոգու աչքերով տեսնելը անհրաժեշտություն է քրիստոենությունը հասկանալու համար: 

Աղոթաբար` Սուրեն դպիր Ներսեսյան:

----------


## dvgray

Հարգելի Տեր-Հայր

Հարակից թեմաներից մեկում կա կարծիքների բազմազանություն, կապված "պե՞տք է արդյոք մահացու հիվանդին հայտնել իր մոտալուտ մահվան մասին թէ ոչ" հարցի հետ:

Ի՞նչ է եկեղեցու վերաբերմունքը այս բավականին բարդ իրավիճակում: 
Կցանկանայի իմանալ ոչ միայն քրիստոնեական, այլ ընդհանրապես հնարավորինս բոլոր հիմնական կրոնների վերաբերմունքի ու վարվելակերպի մասին: Կա՞ն արդյոք միասնական, հղկված ու ձևավորված մոդելներ, որոնք կիրառվում են այսպիսի կրիտիկական ու բարդագույն դեպքերում:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգարժան Տեր Հայր~
> Ինչպե՞ս կմեկնաբանեք ներքոհիշյալ նյութը, որը պատահականորեն հայտնաբերել եմ ինտերնետում: Ցավոք այն հայերեն չէ, սակայն կարծում եմ Ձեզ համար դա խնդիր չէ, պարզապես ես ստիպված եմ խախտել ակումբի ավանդույթը` ինտերնետում հայոց լեզվի ամրապնդմանն ու տարածմանն ուղղված: Այն ինձ շատ հետաքրքրեց և ես կարծում եմ ակումբակիցները նույնպես անտարբեր չեն մնա այս նյութի նկատմամբ:



Թերևս հետյալ մեկնաբանությունը կտամ, որ սա բացառիկ մի հիշատակություն է, որ մինչև 1670-ական թթ. հնարավոր էր տեսնել Նոյի տապանը Արարատ լեռան վրա, որը հետագայում` 18-րդ դարում Հայկական լեռնաշխարհում տեղի ունեցած մեծ երկրաշարժի պատճառով սառույցով և ձյան շերտով ծածկվեց: Այսօր կարելի է միայն կռահել նրա գտնվելու վայրի մասին: Թե որքանով հավաստի է այս աղբյուրը, կարծում եմ, որ հավաստի է, գոնե Ձե մեջ բերած հատվածը:
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց



> - Հարգելի Տեր-Հայր
> 
> Հարակից թեմաներից մեկում կա կարծիքների բազմազանություն, կապված "պե՞տք է արդյոք մահացու հիվանդին հայտնել իր մոտալուտ մահվան մասին թէ ոչ" հարցի հետ:
> 
> Ի՞նչ է եկեղեցու վերաբերմունքը այս բավականին բարդ իրավիճակում: 
> Կցանկանայի իմանալ ոչ միայն քրիստոնեական, այլ ընդհանրապես հնարավորինս բոլոր հիմնական կրոնների վերաբերմունքի ու վարվելակերպի մասին: Կա՞ն արդյոք միասնական, հղկված ու ձևավորված մոդելներ, որոնք կիրառվում են այսպիսի կրիտիկական ու բարդագույն դեպքերում:


Այն ամենը, ինչ ես պետք է ասեմ, լինելու է ոչ թե եկեղեցու կարծիքը, այլ իմ անհատ հոգևորականիս կարծիքը, քանի որ եկեղեցին այդ հարցի հստակ դիրքորոշումը դեռ չունի: 
Ինչու պետք է չասվի, եթե մենք համարում ենք, որ մարդը պետք է այս աշխարհից հեռանա Աստծո հետ հաշտված կարգավիճակում, ապա դա ենթադրում է քրիստոնեական վայելուչ կյանք ամբողջ կայնքի ընթացքում: Եւ կամ հնարավորության դեպքում զղջման հոգեվիճակ, երբ մահը անխուսափելի է: Ուստի և ըստ իս, համարում եմ անհրաժեշտ այն իրողությունը, որ պետք է մահամերձ հիվանդին տեղեկացնել` նրա մոտալուտ մահվան մասին, որով նա առաջին հերթին դատարկ հույսեր չի ունենա և նաև ապաշխարելու և հոգոևր դարձի հնարավորություն կստանա: Այստեղ մենք պետք է դեն նետենք մարդկային սին մարդասիրական մղումները, որով այդ տեղեկությունը չի տրվում մարդուն: Իմաստը չեմ տեսնում: Ինչո՞ւ չեն ասում: Որ չտանջե՞ն: Ճշմարտությունը ամեն դեպքում ազատարար է: Համաձայն եմ, որ դա ծանր կլինի բոլորի համար: Սակայն վստահեցնում եմ, որ միաժամանակ բոլորի հոգիները թեթևացած կլինեն: Ամեն պարագայում պետք է ասել: Քանի որ մահամերձի վիճակը` իրեն ավելի է մոտեցնում Աստծուն: Այնուհետև իր աղոթքները և իր զրույցները Աստծո հետ ավելի մեծ հանգստություն կբերեն նույն այդ մարդուն: Վերջապես նա իրավունք ունի իմանալ իր մասին ամենը: Որևէ մեկը իրավունք չունի զրկել նրան այդ բանից: Հիվանդի նկատմամբ հոգածությունը չպետք է արտահայտվի միայն մարմնի մասին հոգալով: Այլև շատ կարևոր է հիվանդի հոգու մասին հոգ տանելը: Մարմինը այսպես թե այնպես ինչ-որ մի օր լքելու է այս աշխարհը: Իսկ հոգին իր անմահությունը կունենա Աստծո արքայության մեջ, եթե այդ հոգու մասին հոգ տարվի: 
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

----------


## Artgeo

Ինչպե՞ս է վերաբերվում առաքելական եկեղեցին մահացածի մարմինը վառելուն:

----------


## Ter Hayr

Ինչպե՞ս է վերաբերվում առաքելական եկեղեցին մահացածի մարմինը վառելուն:

Առաքելական եկեղեցին իր պաշտոնական դիրքորոշումը այս հարցի շուրջ դեռ չի հայտնել: Սակայն 
այդ հարցի վերաբերյալ նյութ կարող եք ընթերցել Արարատյան Հայրապետական թեմի կայքում հետևյալ հասցեով:
http://www.qahana.am/doc/DIAKIZUM.doc

----------


## Ambrosine

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր,
Ավետիս հեռուստաալիքը մեր եկեղեցու դավանանքն է քարոզում? Եթե ոչ, ապա որ ուղղությունն է դա?
Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Smergh

> Թերևս հետյալ մեկնաբանությունը կտամ, որ սա բացառիկ մի հիշատակություն է, որ մինչև 1670-ական թթ. հնարավոր էր տեսնել Նոյի տապանը Արարատ լեռան վրա, որը հետագայում` 18-րդ դարում Հայկական լեռնաշխարհում տեղի ունեցած մեծ երկրաշարժի պատճառով սառույցով և ձյան շերտով ծածկվեց: Այսօր կարելի է միայն կռահել նրա գտնվելու վայրի մասին: Թե որքանով հավաստի է այս աղբյուրը, կարծում եմ, որ հավաստի է, գոնե Ձե մեջ բերած հատվածը:


Հարգելի Տեր Հայր~

 Ես ցանկանւմ էի Ձեր ուշադրությունը հրավիրել մեկ այլ ուշագրավ փաստի վրա ,  այն է հեղինակի` ճգնավորի մոտից վայրէջքի նկարագրությանը:  Այստեղ մի հակասություն կա: Այն որ Ճգնավորի մոտ ամառային տաք եղանակ է, իսկ նրանից մի փոքր ներքև սկսվում են սառույցներ, ցուրտ սառնամանիք: Կարելի է ենթադրել. որ այդ ճգնավորը գտնվելիս է եղել ծովի մակերևութից առնվազն 4000-4500 մ բարձրության վրա և հետևաբար ավելի դաժան եղանակային պայմաններում, քան ասենք 2500-3000 մետր բարձրության վրա կարող էր լինել:
Մնում է ենթադրել, որ այդ ճգնավորը ինքն է այն հզոր էներգիայի աղբյուրը, որն իր շրջապատը դարձրել է միանգամայն տանելի միկրոկլիմայական միջավայր:
Ես անձամբ այս պատմությանը չհավատալու  հիմքեր չունեմ, քանի որ ինձ էլ ամեն ինչ շատ հավաստի է թվում, միայն բերված հակասությունն է, որ ինձ հանգիստ չի տալիս: Այ ի՞նչ կասեիք այս մասին:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Հարգելի Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան,* 
քիչ առաջ <<ԵՐԿԻՐ ՄԵԴԻԱ>> հեռուստաալիքով մի հաղորդում էի դիտում խղճի, մտքի ազատության.... մասին: Հաղորդմանը մասնակցում էին նաև հոգևոր հայրեր ինչպես առաքելական եկեղեցու հպատակ, այլև հայ ավետարանական: Միանգամից ասեմ, որ ավելի համակրելի էր ավետարանական եկեղեցուց Սամվել Նավոյանի խոսքը, քան այնտեղ հավաքված մի քանի առաքելական հովիվների: Ս. Նավոյանը բացահայտ ցանկություն էր հայտնում միավորվել առաքելականին երկխոսության միջոցով, իսկ մեր հոգևոր հայրերը ուրախանալու, իրենց եղբայրներին ջերմորեն ընդունելու փոխարեն, մեղադրում էին նրանց առաքելական մայր եկեղեցուց շեղվելու համար: Ս. Նավոյանը մեջ բերեց նաև ձեր հոդվածներց մեկը, որը շատ հետաքրքիր էր: Ասվեց նաև, որ հաղորդմանը չեն ցանկացել գալ Եհովայի վկաները` պատճառաբանելով, որ իրենց հանդեպ տրամադրվածությունը շատ ագրեսիվ է: Եվ իրոք, եթե մեր եկեղեցու պաշտոնական ուղվածությունից գրեթե ոչնչով չտարբերվող ավետարանական եկեղեցու հետևորդների հանդեպ այդպես թշնամաբար են տրամադրված մեր հոգևոր հայրերը, ապա ինչպես եք պատրաստվում երկխոսության գնալ Եհովայի վկաների հետ? Մենք բոլորս էլ ուզում ենք, որ մեր երկրում լինի նաև կրոնական ներդաշնակություն, ինչու մեր եկեղեցին չի ցուցաբերում բավարար հանդուրժողականություն, որ երկխոսության միջոցով լուծվեն այս հարցերը? Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ վաղը չե մյուս օրը հաղորդման շարունակությունն է լինելու:
*Շնորհակալություն*

----------


## Ter Hayr

> *Հարգելի Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան,* 
> քիչ առաջ <<ԵՐԿԻՐ ՄԵԴԻԱ>> հեռուստաալիքով մի հաղորդում էի դիտում խղճի, մտքի ազատության.... մասին: Հաղորդմանը մասնակցում էին նաև հոգևոր հայրեր ինչպես առաքելական եկեղեցու հպատակ, այլև հայ ավետարանական: Միանգամից ասեմ, որ ավելի համակրելի էր ավետարանական եկեղեցուց Սամվել Նավոյանի խոսքը, քան այնտեղ հավաքված մի քանի առաքելական հովիվների: Ս. Նավոյանը բացահայտ ցանկություն էր հայտնում միավորվել առաքելականին երկխոսության միջոցով, իսկ մեր հոգևոր հայրերը ուրախանալու, իրենց եղբայրներին ջերմորեն ընդունելու փոխարեն, մեղադրում էին նրանց առաքելական մայր եկեղեցուց շեղվելու համար: Ս. Նավոյանը մեջ բերեց նաև ձեր հոդվածներց մեկը, որը շատ հետաքրքիր էր: Ասվեց նաև, որ հաղորդմանը չեն ցանկացել գալ Եհովայի վկաները` պատճառաբանելով, որ իրենց հանդեպ տրամադրվածությունը շատ ագրեսիվ է: Եվ իրոք, եթե մեր եկեղեցու պաշտոնական ուղվածությունից գրեթե ոչնչով չտարբերվող ավետարանական եկեղեցու հետևորդների հանդեպ այդպես թշնամաբար են տրամադրված մեր հոգևոր հայրերը, ապա ինչպես եք պատրաստվում երկխոսության գնալ Եհովայի վկաների հետ? Մենք բոլորս էլ ուզում ենք, որ մեր երկրում լինի նաև կրոնական ներդաշնակություն, ինչու մեր եկեղեցին չի ցուցաբերում բավարար հանդուրժողականություն, որ երկխոսության միջոցով լուծվեն այս հարցերը? Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ վաղը չե մյուս օրը հաղորդման շարունակությունն է լինելու:
> *Շնորհակալություն*


Հարգելի Աստղ,
Նախ ասեմ, որ իհարկե Ավտարանական եկեղեցու քարոզիչները շատ լավ վարժված են գեղեցիկ խոսելու մեջ: Սակայն սա էական չէ: Անցնենք բուն նյութին: Նախ Ավետարանական եկեղեցին ոչ թե ոչնչով չի տարբերվում Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցուց, այլ, կարելի է ասել, ոչնչով նման չէ մեր եկեղեցուն: Իհարկե, նրանք հավատում են Հիսուս Քրիստոսին և ընդունում Աստվածային Սուրբ Երրորդությունը: Սակայն դա ընդամնեը նշանակում է ճանաճել և իմանալ, թե ով է Աստված: Սակայն եկեղեցին մեզ սովորեցնում է ոչ միայն Աստծո մասին, այլ նաև ցույց է տալիս Աստված և մարդ հարաբերությունների ճանապարհը: Եւ ավելին: Այդ հարաբերության մեջ փրկության արժանանալու ուղին: Այդ ճանապարհը և ճշմարտությունը իհարկե այն եկեղեցին է, որը հաստատվեց Քրիստոսի կողմից առաքյալների միջոցով: Քրիստոս առաքյլաներին տվեց այդ իշխանությունը և առաքյլաներն այդ իշխանությունը փոխանցեցին ձեռնադրության միջոցով: նաև նշենք, որ Աստված և մարդ հարաբերությունների ամենակարևոր խորհուրդները դա մկրտությունն է և հաղորդությունը: Մկրտությամբ մենք վերածնվում ենք և հաշտվում Աստծո հետ: Իսկ հաղորդությամբ մենք կենդանի շփում ենք ունենում Աստծո հետ: Եւ այս խորհուրդները կատարելու իշխանությունը Քրիստոս նույնպես տվեց առաքյալներին, որը նույնպես փոխանցվեց ձեռնադրությամբ: 
Հարգելի Աստղ, կարծում եմ, որ նորություն չի լինի ասածս, որ եթե Դուք, լինելով նույնիսկ շատ հավատացյալ մարդ, ունենալով շատ մեծ ցանկություն, երբեք ոչ ոքի չեք մկրտի և հաղորդության խորհուրդ չեք կատարի այն պարզ պատճառով, որ Դուք չունեք այդ խորհուրդները կատարելու իշխանություն: Իսկ ովքե՞ր են Ավետարանական եկեղեցու հոգևոր առաջնորդները: Ո՞վ է նրանց տվել իշխանություն եկեղեցի հիմնելու, մկրտություն կատարելու կամ հաղորդություն տալու իրավունք: Երբ նայում ենք այդ եկեղեցու պատմությանը, տեսնում ենք, որ այդ իշխանությունը նրանց ոչ ոք չի տվել: Այսինքն նրանք ինքնակոչ են: Չունեն առաքելական իշխանություն, որը տրվեց Քրիստոսից: Եւ փաստորեն նրանց ցանկացած գործողություն վավերական չէ: Առավել ևս Աստծուց չէ: Նաև ցանկանում եմ Ձեզ տեղեկացնել, որ Ավետարանական եկեղեցին Բողոքական եկեղեցի է: Իսկ Բողոքական եկեղեցիների ամենահիմնական «առաքելություններից է» ավանդական եկեղեցիներին վարկաբակել և քննադատելն է: Այսօր, երբ ավետարանականները ասում են, որ ցանկանում են միանալ մեր եկեղեցուն, դա ամենամեծ սուտն է` հորինված նրանց կողմից: Երբ մտենք ցանկացած Ավետարանական եկեղեցի և խոսենք Առաքելական եկեղեցու մասին, կտեսնենք, որ նրանք միայն քննադատում ու վարկաբեկում, շատ անգամ նաև ծաղրում են այն: Կոնկրետ օրինակ կարող եմ բերել, որ Ավետարանական քարոզիչները մեր եկեղեցուն անվանում են սատանայական եկեղեցի: Իսկ խոսելով այն մասին, որ նրանք ցանկանում են միանալ մեր եկեղեցուն, նրանք պարզապես ցանկանում են բարի երևալ հասարակության առաջ, զոհի տեսք ընդունել և ճանապարհ բացել` իրենց գործունեության համար: Դա ևս առիթ է վարկաբեկելու Հայ եկեղեցուն: Այն դեպքում, երբ Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին երբևէ իր հետևորդներից չի հրաժարվել: Եւ նույն աղանդավորների համար Հայ Եկեղեցու դռները բաց են, երբ որ նրանք կհասկանան և կցանկանան վերադառնալ: Նաև Ձեր ուշադրությունը հրավիրենք մի շատ կարևոր հանգամանքի վրա: Այն նույն ավետարանականները, որ ամեն օր խոսում են մեր եկեղեցու հետ միավորվելու մասին, օր օրի իրենք իրենց մեջ պառակտվում են և այսօր օրինակ միայն մեր քաղաքում գործում են իրարից տարբեր մի քանի տասնյակ ավետարանական եկեղեցիներ: Նաև հիշեցնեմ, որ տարիներ առաջ Ավետարանական եկեղեցին Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցուն անվանում էր «Մայր» եկեղեցի: Մի փոքր ամրանալով Հայաստանում` սկսեց իրեն կոչել «քույր» եկեղեցին Հայ Առաքելականին: Թե ինչպես կանվանեն մեր եկեղեցին վաղը` դեռ հայտնի չէ: Ամեն դեպքում սա իրենց դիրքերը ամրացնելու հերթական քայլերից է:  Այս ամենը հաշվի առնելով և շատ լավ ծանոթ լինելով նրանց ներքին խոհանոցին, ինչպես կարող է խոսք գնալ մեր եկեղեցիների միավորման մասին: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է երկխոսություններին, ապա մեր եկեղեցին միշտ պատրաստակամ է խոսել ցանկացած ավետարանականի հետ, եթե նա ցանկանում է իմանալ մեր եկեղեցու մասին և փնտրում է ճշմարտություն: Եւ նշենք, որ նման բազմաթիվ երկխոսություններից հետո բազմաթիվ մարդիկ վերադարձել են Առաքելական եկեղեցի: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է այնպիսի տոտալիտար աղանդներին, ինչպիսիք են Եհովայի վկաները կամ մորմոնները, ապա նրանց հետ որևէ երկխոսության մասին խոսք լինել չի կարող, քանի որ նրանք բացահայտ գործում են եկեղեցու դեմ և դա չեն էլ թաքցնում: 
Աղոթաբար` Սուրեն դպիր Ներսեսյան:

----------


## Welcome

Տեր հայր, պե՞տք է հավատալ անեծքներին:

----------


## Welcome

Պետք է արդյոք հավատալ գուշակություններին? :Think:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր հայր, պե՞տք է հավատալ անեծքներին:


Անեծքին ոչ թե պետք է հավատալ, այլ այնքան հզոր և բարի լինել, որպեսզի ոչ մի չար ուժ կամ զորություն քեզ վրա չկարողանա աղդել: Անշուշտ կան չար զորություններ: Սակայն նրանք, ովքեր Աստծո ապավինությունն ունեն, չարը չի մերձենա նրա տանը, նրա անձին, մինչդեռ մենք ինքներս դրան չնպատսենք մեր չար մտքով և գործով: Հիշենք սաղմոսասացի խոսքերը. «նա, ով Աստծո ապավինությունն ունի, կքայլի օձերի, կարիճների և վիշապների վրայով և նրան ոչինչ չի պատահի»: Ահա տեսեք հավատքի զորությունը:
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Բաբկեն քահանա Հայրապետյան:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Պետք է արդյոք հավատալ գուշակություններին?


Գուշակություններն ընդհանրապես պիղծ են Աստծո համար: Եւ գուշակություն անողը, և անձը, որն այցելում է գուշակին: Կարծում եմ, պատասխանը հստակ է: 

Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Բաբկեն քահանա Հայրապետյան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գուշակություններն ընդհանրապես պիղծ են Աստծո համար: Եւ գուշակություն անողը, և անձը, որն այցելում է գուշակին: Կարծում եմ, պատասխանը հստակ է:


Կարծեմ Աստվածաշնչում էլ նման խոսք կա, բայց փնտրում եմ, չեմ գտնում: Հաճախ պետք է լինում դրանով ապացուցել: Դուք կարո՞ղ եք ասել տեղը… Կարծեմ Հին Կտակարանում էր:

----------


## Welcome

Տեր Հայր,  ովքեր են  դժողք գնալու ԵՎ ովքեր դրախտ ?   :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց
Տեր  Հայր, ինչ  կասեք  ոգեկանչության մասին  :Think:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Կարծեմ Աստվածաշնչում էլ նման խոսք կա, բայց փնտրում եմ, չեմ գտնում: Հաճախ պետք է լինում դրանով ապացուցել: Դուք կարո՞ղ եք ասել տեղը… Կարծեմ Հին Կտակարանում էր:


Ընթերցեք`
Ղևտացիների 19:26
Բ Օրինաց 18:10-14
Եսայի 44:25
Երեմիա 27:9
Գուշակությունների մասին ասված է նաև Եզեկելի մարգարեության բազմաթիվ հատվածներում: 
Աղոթաբար` Սուրեն դպիր Ներսեսյան:

----------

Freeman (21.07.2010)

----------


## Array

Տե'ր Հայր , դուք ասում եք,որ մկրտություն կատարելու համար պետք է ունենալ համապատասխան իշխանություն: Սակայն, եթե Աստված է տալիս այդ իշխանությունը, հնարավոր չէ՞,որ այն տրվի եկեղեցու կողմից համապատասխան կոչում չունեցող մարդուն: Եվ հակառակը, հնարավոր չէ՞,որ համապատասխան կոչում ունեցող եկեղեցականը լինի անարժան:Որպես օրինակ` Ծալկայի գյուղերից մեկում նշանակված մեր Առաքելական եկեղեցու քահանան ժողովրդին էր բաժանում ձեր նշած տոտալիտար «Եհովայի վկաներ» կազմակերպության թռուցիկներ:
Շնորհակալություն

----------


## may

Aynpisi tpavorutyun e, te aprum enq anastvacneri erkrum, ev voch te Qristonya Hayastanum.

*Մոդերատորական:* *Կարդացեք ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները:
**Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա** կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, * *Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման : Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։*

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Հայր,  ովքեր են  դժողք գնալու ԵՎ ովքեր դրախտ ?  
> 
> Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց
> Տեր  Հայր, ինչ  կասեք  ոգեկանչության մասին


Նրանք, ովքեր մկրտությամբ դարձել են Քրիստոսի Մարմնի անդամ և հավատքով մինչև կյանքի վերջին օրը կապրեն Աստծո ներկայության մեջ, նրանք կարժանան փրկության:  Եւ կձգտեն քրիստոնական վարդապետության սկզբունքերով դասավորել իրենց կյանքը: Իսկ որոնք որ չեն ընդունունմ Քրիստոսին և չեն զղջում իրենց գործած սխալների համար, ապա ըստ Ավետրանաի, նրանք չեն կարող փրկություն ունենալ, քանի որ փրկությունը Քրիստոսով է, որ տրվեց նրանց: 
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

----------


## Արամ

Տեր Հայր ուրեմն հարց տամ, դուք աստղագուշակությունը ընդունում եք?

----------


## Vishapakah

Չգիտեմ այսպիսի կամ նմանատիպ հարց եղել է, թե ոչ!!!

*Հարց.*

Մենք բոլորս գիտենք, որ Հայ եկեղեցին առաքելական է, բայց ուղղափառ է, թե ոչ? կառցիքները իրարամերժ են, կապված Հայկական եկեղեցու Մոնոֆիզիտական կրոն լինելու պատճառով, որը հաջախ են քնարկումների ժամանակ հիշեցնում ռուս ուղղափառները եւ ըստ իս նրանք ճիշտ են.
Հայ եկեղեցին Մոնոֆիզիտական լինելով, կարող է իրեն համարել ուղղափառ եւ ընդանրապես ինչ կապ ունի Օրթոդոքսյալ հավատը ուղղափառների կամ Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու հետ???

Խնդրում եմ պատասխանեք.

Հարգանքով Արմեն Բագրատյան.

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Նրանք, ովքեր մկրտությամբ դարձել են Քրիստոսի Մարմնի անդամ և հավատքով մինչև կյանքի վերջին օրը կապրեն Աստծո ներկայության մեջ, նրանք կարժանան փրկության:  Եւ կձգտեն քրիստոնական վարդապետության սկզբունքերով դասավորել իրենց կյանքը: Իսկ որոնք որ չեն ընդունունմ Քրիստոսին և չեն զղջում իրենց գործած սխալների համար, ապա ըստ Ավետրանաի, նրանք չեն կարող փրկություն ունենալ, քանի որ փրկությունը Քրիստոսով է, որ տրվեց նրանց: 
> Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:


Այդ զբաղմունքը իր մեջ սարսափելի մեծ վտանգ ունի: Առաջին հերթին դրանով զբաղվողների համար: Քանի որ եթե նրանց թվում է, թե իրենք որևիցե մեկի հոգին են կանչում ինչ-որ ճշմարտություններ կամ ապագայի վերաբերյալ հարցերի պատասխպաններ ստանալու համար, ապա շատ սխալվում են: Նրանք հայտնվում են չարի ազդեցության տակ, քանի որ Աստծո կողմից նման գործողությունները չեն խրախուսվում և չեն օրհնվում: Հանգուցյալի հոգին չի կարող սովորական մարդու կանչով գալ և տեղեկություն հաղորդել: Մի խոսքով, այս իրողությունը, որը մեզանում կոչվում է ոգեկանչություն, ոչ այլ բան է, քան ծառայել չար, սատանայական ուժերին անգիտակից կերպով: Իսկ եթե այս ամենին գիտակից ես, ուրեմն` գիտակից կերպով: 
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Հայր ուրեմն հարց տամ, դուք աստղագուշակությունը ընդունում եք?


Իհարկե` ոչ: Ցանակացած տեսակի գուշակություններ միանշանակ անընդունելի են եկեղեցու կողմից:

----------


## Ter Hayr

Մենք բոլորս գիտենք, որ Հայ եկեղեցին առաքելական է, բայց ուղղափառ է, թե ոչ? կառցիքները իրարամերժ են, կապված Հայկական եկեղեցու Մոնոֆիզիտական կրոն լինելու պատճառով, որը հաջախ են քնարկումների ժամանակ հիշեցնում ռուս ուղղափառները եւ ըստ իս նրանք ճիշտ են.
Հայ եկեղեցին Մոնոֆիզիտական լինելով, կարող է իրեն համարել ուղղափառ եւ ընդանրապես ինչ կապ ունի Օրթոդոքսյալ հավատը ուղղափառների կամ Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու հետ???

Սիրելի Արմեն,
Դեռևս 3-րդ դարից արդեն  կային աղանդներ, որոնք քննարկում էին թե Քրիստոս մարդ է, թե` Աստված: Եւ Աթանաս Մեծը հայտարարեց. Մեկ  է Մարմնացած Աստծո Բնությունը: Այսինքն դրանով Աթանաս Ալեքսանդրացին արգելեց այն քննարկումները, թե որտեղ է Քրիստոս Մարդ և որտեղ Քրիստոս` Աստված: Սակայն 5-րդ դարում դարձյալ աղանդավորներից մեկը, ինչպիսին Նեստորն էր, փորձեց բարձրացնել այս հարցը և նրան դեմ կանգնեց Բյուզանդիայի Եվտիքես եպիսկոպոսը և գնաց ծայրահեղ մի քայլի: Եթե Նեստորը փորձում էր Քրիստոսի մեջ տեսնել մարդուն, որը հետո Աստվածացել է, ապա Եվտիքեսը, հակառակվելով, պնդեց, որ Քրիստոս Աստված է և մարդը Նրա մեջ ոչնչացված էր: Հենց դա էլ կոչվում էր մոնոֆիզիտիզմ: Աթանաս Ալեքսանդրացու «Մի է բնությունն Աստծո» արտահայտությունը ոչ մի կապ չունի եվտիքյան աղանդի հետ: Մենք մնացել ենք Աթանաս Ալեքսանդրացու դավանության հետևորդ: Իսկ այդ ժամանակ ռուս ազգը դետևս ձևավորված չէր: Այն վիճաբանությունները, որ ծագեցին Քաղկեդոնի ժողովից հետո, հայերը հույներին մեղադրում էին նեստորական աղանդի մեջ: Իսկ հույներն էլ ծայրահեղ հակառակվելով, մառանալով Աթանաս Ալեքսանդրացու մի բնության մասին խոսքը` մեզ վերագրում էին եվտիքյան աղանդի հետևորդ, որը մենք մերժել ենք և նզովել դեռևս մ.թ. 430թ-ին: Ռուսները, պարզապես առանց քննելու հույների տեսակետը, վերցնելով, մոռանալով, որ Հայաստանը բաժանված էր Բյուզանդիայի և Պարսկաստանի միջև և հույները միայն քաղաքական նկատառումներով էին անում մեզ այդ բանադրանքը, այսօր ռուս ժողովուրդը զոհն է պատմական այդ ժամանակաշրջանի: 
Արմեն ջան, իմացիր, որ մեր եկեղեցին, Առաքելական լինելով, և ընդհանրական է, և ուղղափառ է, և ճշմարիտ է, քանի որ երբեք չի փոխել իր դավանությունը: 
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շահե քահանա Հայրապետյան:

----------


## Ter Hayr

Տե'ր Հայր , դուք ասում եք,որ մկրտություն կատարելու համար պետք է ունենալ համապատասխան իշխանություն: Սակայն, եթե Աստված է տալիս այդ իշխանությունը, հնարավոր չէ՞,որ այն տրվի եկեղեցու կողմից համապատասխան կոչում չունեցող մարդուն: Եվ հակառակը, հնարավոր չէ՞,որ համապատասխան կոչում ունեցող եկեղեցականը լինի անարժան:Որպես օրինակ` Ծալկայի գյուղերից մեկում նշանակված մեր Առաքելական եկեղեցու քահանան ժողովրդին էր բաժանում ձեր նշած տոտալիտար «Եհովայի վկաներ» կազմակերպության թռուցիկներ:
Շնորհակալություն

Մկրտությունը և մնացած այլ եկեղեցական խորհուրդները վավեր են համարվում, երբ որ կատարվում են ձեռնադրված և օծված քահանայի միջոցով: Մեր եկեղեցին ընդունում է բացառության դեպքեր, երբ, օրինակ, երեխան մահամերձ է, մկրտված չէ, և նրա կյանքը մի քանի վայրկյան է տևելու, ապա մայրը կամ հայրը իրավասու է անգամ մեկ բուռ հող կամ ջուր լցնի երեխայի գլխին` արտասանելով. «Մկրտում եմ հանուն Հոր, Որդու և Սուրդ Հոգու» բառերը, և այդ մկրտությունն Աստծո առջև կհամարվի վավերական: Բայց այսպիսի դեպքեր հազվագյուտ են: Չեն կատարվել վերջին հարյուրամյակում: Ինչ վերաբերվում է անարժան հոգևորականին, ապա լինի նա արժան, թե անարժան, նրա կատարած բոլոր խորհուրդները կատարվում են վավերական: Քանի որ նա ունի օծում Ս. Մյուռոնով և ձեռնադրություն` տրված եկեղեցում: Եւ այս ամենը գալիս է Աստծուց: Իսկ Ձեր նկարագրած երևույթը պախարակելի է: Դուք կարող եք տեղեկացնել այդ մասին Վիրահայոց թեմի առաջնորդին: 
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց
Արարատ ջան,
Սաղմոսների գրքում այսպես է ասվում. “սիրտ սուրբ Աստված ոչ արհամարհե”  /խոսքը վերաբերում է աղոթքին/: Սա նշանակում է, որ աղոթքի լսելի լինելու գրավականը ոչ թե սեփական կամ օտար աղոթք արտասանելն է, այլ սրտի մաքրությունը: Ասել է, թե ամեն տեսակ չար խորհուրդներից և մտքերից ձերբազատվելն է: Դու կարող ես սեփական անձից բխած աղոթքն արտասանել իմիջիայլոց, և, կամ, այն դեպքում, երբ քո ներսը պխտորված է ամեն տեսակ չար մտքերով: Բայց և դու կարող ես ընթերցել մեկ այլ մարդու կամ կանոնական աղոթքները սիրտդ` հոգիդ մաքուր պահելով ամեն տեսակ աղտեղություններից:  Այնպես որ առաջնայինն այստեղ աղոթքի գրված կամ արտասանած լինելու խնդիրը չէ: Այլ սրտի մաքրությունը, ինչպես որ ասվումէ սաղմոսում: 
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

----------


## Ter Hayr

Տեր հայր, պե՞տք է հավատալ անեծքներին:
Ոչ: Պետք չէ հավատալ ոչ անեծքներին, ոչ թուղթ ու գրին և այլն: Այդ ամենը խաթարում է մարդու հավատքը:  Սակայն կան չար ուժեր, որոնց դիմակայելու համար պետք է լինել մշատպես հավատքի մեջ, մասնկացել Ս. Պատարագներին, որպեսզի մշտապես զորանալ Ս. Հոգով և կարողանալ դիամակյել չարի բոլոր տեսակի հարձակումներին:  
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

----------


## Արամ

> Իհարկե` ոչ: Ցանակացած տեսակի գուշակություններ միանշանակ անընդունելի են եկեղեցու կողմից:





> «14 Աստուած ըսաւ. «Երկնքի հաստատութեանը մէջ լուսաւորներ թող ըլլան, որպէս զի ցորեկը գիշերէն զատեն եւ նշաններու ու ատեններու եւ օրերու ու տարիներու համար ըլլան։ 15 ու երկնքի հաստատութեանը մէջ լուսաւորելու համար ըլլան, որպէս զի երկրի վրայ լոյս տան» Ու այնպէս եղաւ։ Եւ Աստուած երկու մեծ լուսաւորներ ըրաւ։ Մեծ լուսաւորը ցորեկուան իշխելու համար ու պզտիկ լուսաւորը գիշերուան իշխելու համար։ Աստղերն ալ ըրաւ։ 17 Եւ Աստուած երկնքի հաստատութեանը մէջ դրաւ զանոնք, որպէս զի երկրի վրայ լոյս տան 18 Եւ ցորեկուան ու գիշերուան իշխեն եւ լոյսը խաւարէն զատեն։»


Տեր հայր իսկ ինչով կբացատրեք, որ այստեղ, գրված է նշաններու?
Այսինքն Աստղագուշակները, ոչ թե գուշակում են աստղերը այլ կարդում նրանց: Եթե այդ նշանները ուրիշ բանի մասին են պատրաստ եմ շատ հետաքրքությամբ լսել ձեզ: :Smile:

----------


## Ter Hayr

Ձեզ մոլորության մեջ է ցգել արևմտահայերեն լեզուն: Քանի որ նույն հատվածը 1994թ. Մայր Աթոռի կողմից հրատարակած արևելահայերեն Աստվածաշնչում այսպես է հնչում. “Դրանք թող լինեն, որպեսզի ցույց տան տարվա եղանակները, տոնական օրերն ու տարիները”: Այնպես որ միանշանակա Աստված լուսատուներն ու աստղերը չի ստեղծել, որպեսզի մարդիկ դրանցով գուշակություններ կատարեն: Մենք պետք է չշփոթենք աստղագիտություն գիտությունը աստղագուշակության հետ: Որպես օրինակ, ասեմ, որ Անանիա Շիրակացին եղել է իր ժամանակի և հոգևորականների մեջ ամենահոր աստղագետը, որ դեռևս շուրջ 10 դար առաջ հայտարարեց, որ երկիրը կլոր է: Այն դեպքում, երբ կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին 5 դար հետ նման հայտարարության համար այրում էր մարդկանց խարույկի վրա: 
Ի դեպ, արևելահայերեն լեզվով Աստվածաշունչ կարող եք գտնել Արարատյան Հայրապետական թեմի www.qahana.am կայքում` Հոգևոր գրականության բաժնում հետևյալ հասցեով. http://www.qahana.am/index.php?id=22 
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

----------


## Արամ

> Ձեզ մոլորության մեջ է ցգել արևմտահայերեն լեզուն: Քանի որ նույն հատվածը 1994թ. Մայր Աթոռի կողմից հրատարակած արևելահայերեն Աստվածաշնչում այսպես է հնչում. “Դրանք թող լինեն, որպեսզի ցույց տան տարվա եղանակները, տոնական օրերն ու տարիները”: Այնպես որ միանշանակա Աստված լուսատուներն ու աստղերը չի ստեղծել, որպեսզի մարդիկ դրանցով գուշակություններ կատարեն: Մենք պետք է չշփոթենք աստղագիտություն գիտությունը աստղագուշակության հետ: Որպես օրինակ, ասեմ, որ Անանիա Շիրակացին եղել է իր ժամանակի և հոգևորականների մեջ ամենահոր աստղագետը, որ դեռևս շուրջ 10 դար առաջ հայտարարեց, որ երկիրը կլոր է: Այն դեպքում, երբ կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին 5 դար հետ նման հայտարարության համար այրում էր մարդկանց խարույկի վրա: 
> Ի դեպ, արևելահայերեն լեզվով Աստվածաշունչ կարող եք գտնել Արարատյան Հայրապետական թեմի www.qahana.am կայքում` Հոգևոր գրականության բաժնում հետևյալ հասցեով. http://www.qahana.am/index.php?id=22 
> Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:


Շնորհակալ եմ այսքան մանրամասն պատասխանի համար, բայց` ռուսերեն լեզվում`



> «14 И сказал Бог: да будут светила на тверди небесной для отделения дня от ночи, и для знамений, и времен, и дней, и годов; 15 И да будут они светильниками на тверди небесной, чтобы светить на землю. И стало так. 16 И создал Бог два светила великие: светило большее, для управления днем, и светило меньшее, для управления ночью, и звезды; 17 И поставил их Бог на тверди небесной, чтобы светить на землю, 18 И управлять днем и ночью, и отделять свет от тьмы.»

----------


## Furnelios

Ուրախ եմ որ ունեմ նման հնարավորություն, 
նախապես շնորհակալ եմ ...
Հարգելի քահանա,
պատմությունից, աստվածաշնչից մեզ հայտնի է որ Հիսուսի աշակերտները դավաճանում են նրան,իսկ ինչու ենք այդ դեպքում քրիստոնյաներս նրանց դասում սրբերի դասին՞՞՞

----------


## Ter Hayr

Պետք չէ այդպես կոպիտ որակում տալ, թե` դավաճանել են: Նրանք մարդ էին` ենթակա մարդկային ամեն տեսակ թուլությունների, որի մեջ մտնում է նաև վախը: Նրանք վախեցան և փախան: Սակայն նորից վերադարձան: Եւ վերադարձից հետո անգամ մահը, մահվան սպառնալիքը նրանց չթեքեց Աստծո հանդեպ հավատքից: Դավաճանել նշանակում է ուրանալ: Պետրոս 3 անգամ ուրացավ, բայց իր զղջումը մեծ եղավ: Եւ նա դարձավ Աստծո ջատագովներից մեկը: Եւ նրանց հետագա կյանքի արդյունքն է , որ Եկեղեցին նրանց սրբերի շարքին է  դասել:
Օրհնությմաբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

----------


## Philosopher

Տեր հայր, քանի էստեղ եք (հոգևոր-վիրտուալ առումով` օնլայն), ուզում եմ հարցնել`

*Ինչու՞ ենք մենք ապրում:*

Եվ հարց 2. 

*Ի՞նչ է այնուամենայնիվ կենդանի կյանքը*:

----------


## Արամ

Տեր հայր միանում եմ Philisopheri հարցերին, /ուղղակի հաջորդ հարցերս էլ եին ետ լինելու/
Եվ խնդրում եմ, պատասխանեք:
Եկեղացին, ուղղակի չգիտեմ ակումբցիների աչքին ոնց կերևամ, բայց պիտի ասեմ, եկեղեցին, մի բան ասում, է ուրիշ բան անում, ուրիշ ձև հասկանում, և ուրիշ բան քարոզում:
Չգիտեմ դա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ԵՍ ԱՍՏԾՈՒՆ չեմ հավատում, Աստված միակն է, ու  Նա ամեն մեկիս սրտերում, է, և իմ կարծիքով, պետք չե ինձ որևի հոգևոր տուն, որի միջոցով շփվեմ Աստծու մոտ, եթե Նա ինձ այդքան մոտիկ է:
Եթե դուք ինձ հակառակը ապացուցեք ապա ես հաստատ կհամուզվեմ ու իմ բոլոր կասկածանքները հոդս կցնդեն:
Ես նկատի ունեմ, ներկայիս եկեղեցիները:

----------


## Ֆելո

մի հատ էլ ես հարց տամ. կարողա հիմար հարցա բայց դե...

մարդիք, այսինքն մենք առաջացել ենք Ադամից և Եվայից՞
և եթե այո, ապա ինչպես է դա հնարավոր :Shok: (այսինքն նրանց երեխաներից էն կողմ բազմացում չպետքա լիներ գենետիկայից ելնելով)

----------


## Angelina

ՄԻ հարց էլ ես միգուցե կրկնվեմ,  դրա համար ինձ կներեք
Մոմ վառելու իմաստը ո՞րն է:

----------


## Ter Hayr

Ողջույն հարգելիս.
Դու նորից ու նորից փորձում ես աստղագուշակությանն արդարացում գտնել Աստվածաշունչ մատյանի մեջ: Ռուսերեն _Զնամենիե_ բառը այստեղ ունի ոչ թե գուշակությունների նշանակությունը, այլ ճանապարհ գտնելու և երկրի կողմերը որոշելու իմաստը: Այսինքն սրանք , ասել է թե աստղերը նշաններ են որոնցով մարդիկ կարող են ուղղորդվել: Հիշեք նաև Բեթխեհեմի աստղը , որը մոգերին առաջնորդեց դեպի նորածին Հիսուս մանուկը:
Որևէ այլ գուշակային նշան չկա և չի էլ կարող լինել.
Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց
Մոմավառությունը ընդհանրապես իրենից յուրորինակ մի նվիրատվություն է ներկայացնում: Դու քո արդար վաստակից գնում որոշ քանակությամբ մոմ և վառում ես ` դրանով լուսավորելով եկեղեցին և նաև ֆինանսապես աջակցելով վերջինիս, քանի վոր եկեղեցու բյուջեն հիմնականում ձևավորվում է նմանօրինակ կերպով: ժամանակաին երբ չկար էլեկրտական հոսանք մարդիկ այդպես էին լուսավորում եկեղեցիները աղոթքների և Պատարագների ժամանակ:
Եւ կարելի նաև մոմը դիտել իբրև մարդու կյանքի խորհրդանիշ.
Կարևորը աղոթքն է. Հիշիր. Քո մոմավառությունը որևէ իմաստ չի ունենա եթե դու աղոթք չանես. Դու կարող ես երբեմն մոմ չվառել, սակայն աղոթք պարտավոր ես միշտ անել.Եթե հավատում ես Աստծուն 
Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց
Սոված ջան.
 Այսպես դիմեմ հա, այլ անուն չկար:
Այո մարդկությունը բազմացել է Ադամի զավակներից . ազգակցական ամուսնությունը չէր արգելվեր Աստծո կողմից, քանզի կար մարկության բազմացման խնդիր: Հետագայում դրան արգելք դրվեց և համապատասխան պատիժ, որը զանազան գենետիկ ճանապարհով փոխանցվող հիվանդություններ են:
Կա նաև մեկ այլ կարծիք աստվածաբանության մեջ, ըստ որի Ադամ և Եւա հավաքական տիպարներ են, որոնց անվան տակ ի նկատի է առնվել մարդկություն հասկացողությունը - Ադամ նշանակում է Մարդ, իսկ Եւա - կյանք:
Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

----------


## Արամ

Հարգելի  Տեր Հայր ես ոչ մի կապ չունեմ աստղագուշակության հետ, ուղղակի, կա մի բան, որը իմ կարծիքն է, աստղագուշակները, ոչ թե  գուշակում են նրանց այլ կարդում: Իմ կարծիքով դրա համար եկեղեցին պետք չի դեմ լինի, մի հատ խնդրաքն ինձ ցույց կտաք այն կետը որտղ գրված է թե աստղագուշակությունը չի ընդունվում:?

----------


## dvgray

Տեր Հայր:
Նախ ասեմ, որ հաճելի է կարդալ ձեր սպառիչ պատասխանները:

Ինձ մտահոգող մի  հարց եմ ուզում տալ:
Հայաստանում ստախոսությունը ու խաբեությունը հասել է ահագնացող չափերի: Մարդիկ, սկսած հավաքարարից ու դռնապանից, մինչև գիտնական ու երկրի նախագահ, առանց աչքերը թարթելու, ստում են, խաբում: Ով ոնց կարող է: Ասում են ինչ մտքներով կանցնի, իրենց շահ կոչվածը պաշտպանելու կամ իրենց քայլերը արդարացնելու համար: Դա անգամ դարձել է "խասյաթ": Այսինքն սկսել են *Ճիշտը* անհամարել անգամ  առանց շահի: 
ԲԱՌ-ը դարձել է անարժեք: 
Արդյո՞ք սա կարելի է համարել այն վիճակը, որին հետևեց Սադամ-Գոմորյան պատիճը:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր հայր միանում եմ Philisopheri հարցերին, /ուղղակի հաջորդ հարցերս էլ եին ետ լինելու/
> Եվ խնդրում եմ, պատասխանեք:
> Եկեղացին, ուղղակի չգիտեմ ակումբցիների աչքին ոնց կերևամ, բայց պիտի ասեմ, եկեղեցին, մի բան ասում, է ուրիշ բան անում, ուրիշ ձև հասկանում, և ուրիշ բան քարոզում:
> Չգիտեմ դա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ԵՍ ԱՍՏԾՈՒՆ չեմ հավատում, Աստված միակն է, ու  Նա ամեն մեկիս սրտերում, է, և իմ կարծիքով, պետք չե ինձ որևի հոգևոր տուն, որի միջոցով շփվեմ Աստծու մոտ, եթե Նա ինձ այդքան մոտիկ է:
> Եթե դուք ինձ հակառակը ապացուցեք ապա ես հաստատ կհամուզվեմ ու իմ բոլոր կասկածանքները հոդս կցնդեն:
> Ես նկատի ունեմ, ներկայիս եկեղեցիները:


Քո ասածից շատ շատերը կարող  սխալ ենթադրություն անել թե եկեղեցին ընդհանրապես ինչ-որ տեսակ ձևերի մեջ է ընկել , սակայն, որպեսզի դա այդպես չնկատվի կխնդրեի քո մտածումները կամ քո կարծիքը հաստատող որևէ օրինակ կամ օրինակներ բերել, որով մեր զրույցը ավելի վեր կլինի աբստարակցիայից:
Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

----------


## Բարեկամ

Հարց.
Ինչպե՞ս է հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին պատկերացնում հանդերձյալ կյանքը: Ի՞նչ է տեղի ունենում ֆիզիկական մահից անմիջապես հետո: Իսկ ավելի՞ հետո:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Հայր:
> Նախ ասեմ, որ հաճելի է կարդալ ձեր սպառիչ պատասխանները:
> 
> Ինձ մտահոգող մի  հարց եմ ուզում տալ:
> Հայաստանում ստախոսությունը ու խաբեությունը հասել է ահագնացող չափերի: Մարդիկ, սկսած հավաքարարից ու դռնապանից, մինչև գիտնական ու երկրի նախագահ, առանց աչքերը թարթելու, ստում են, խաբում: Ով ոնց կարող է: Ասում են ինչ մտքներով կանցնի, իրենց շահ կոչվածը պաշտպանելու կամ իրենց քայլերը արդարացնելու համար: Դա անգամ դարձել է "խասյաթ": Այսինքն սկսել են *Ճիշտը* անհամարել անգամ  առանց շահի: 
> ԲԱՌ-ը դարձել է անարժեք: 
> Արդյո՞ք սա կարելի է համարել այն վիճակը, որին հետևեց Սադամ-Գոմորյան պատիճը:


Գիտես , ցավալի երևույթ է այն որը դու նկարագրեցիր: Այո ազգը բարոյապես կործանվում է, մարդիկ սկսում են ստեր և վատ գործեր  անել հանուն ինչ-որ արադարացված իրավիճակի կամ երևույթի համար: Սակայն պետք է հիշել, որ սուտը մնում է սուտ` ձի գողացողն էլ է գող , ձու գողացողն էլ գող: Բայց Սոդոմ-գոմորյան կործանում միայն ստից չեղավ: Այնտեղ բացի ամբողջական այլասերությունից նաև տիրում էր բացարձակ անաստվածություն, որից դուրս գալ ոչ ոք չէր ուզում:
մեկ բան հստակ է, անաստվածության տանում է մեղքը իր բոլոր արտահայտումներով:
Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

----------


## dvgray

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր:
Շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար:

Ձեր պատասխանից ծնվեց իմ մոտ մեկ հարց ևս:
Աստծո տեսանկյունով կա՞ արդյոք տարբերություն , երբ մարդը աստծո պատվիրանները  կատելուց առաջ "մոմ վառե՞լ է" թէ չէ՞, "մատաղ" արե՞լ է թէ՞ չէ: /հասկանալի է, որ խոսում եմ սիմվոլիայի լեզվով/: 
Նշում եք համատարած աստվածավախության բացակայությունը պայմանը Սոդոմ-գոնմորում: Իսկ դուք նկատու՞մ եք աստվածավախության դրսևվուրումներ մեր հանրային կյանքում, առօրյաում: Փողոցում, տանը, դրսում... նաև եկեղեցում: Արդյո՞ք մեզ հատուկ վիճակ չի դարձել համատարած աստվածավախության բացակայությունը, անսկզբունքայնությունը, շահամոլագարությունը: Անգամ եկեղեցում սովորական է դառձել մոմ վառելուն զուգահեռ "ոսկի" հաշվելը:

Ձեր կարծիքով արդյո՞ք մեր ժողովուրդը, հասարակությունը աստվածավախ է, էտ բառի ամենալայն իմաստով:...տատս շատ քիչ էր հաճախում եկեղեցի /տնից շատ քիչ էր դուրս գալիս/, բայց հաճախ օգտագործում էր ՝ "աստված կպատժի" , "աստծուց վախեցիր" և նման արտահայտութհուններ, երբ իրավիճակը այդպիսին էր: Ու իրոք, հոգեպես նա իրեն պատասխանատու էր ձգում աստծո առաջ:  Ինչը այսօր, առօրյա կյանքում երբեք և ոչ մեկից չեմ լսում նման բառեր :  Մարդկանց մեջ չեմ տեսնում նմանատիպ մտահոգություններ:
...աստված դարձել է մի կուռք, որին պետք է ընդամենը խնկարկել, և հենց էտ վայրկյանից իսկ մոռանալ նրա մասին:

Իսկ Դուք, ձեր առօրյա պարտականությունները կատարելիս, հանդիպու՞մ եք արդյոք ավելի հուսադրող փաստերի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ցանակացած տեսակի գուշակություններ միանշանակ անընդունելի են եկեղեցու կողմից:


Հարգարժան Տեր Հայր,
Եղանակի տեսությունն էլ է համարվում գուշակություն? Արդյոք դա էլ է եկեղեցու կողմից արգելված?

----------


## Արամ

> Հարգարժան Տեր Հայր,
> Եղանակի տեսությունն էլ է համարվում գուշակություն? Արդյոք դա էլ է եկեղեցու կողմից արգելված?


Եթե կարելի է ես պատասխանեմ`
Եղանակի տեսութոյւնը չի համավում գուշակություն, քանի որ այն հիմնվում է փաստացի տվյալների վրա` օրինակ, երկրի մթնելորտի փոփոխությունը. դա բոլորը հաշվարկած է: :Smile:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի  Տեր Հայր ես ոչ մի կապ չունեմ աստղագուշակության հետ, ուղղակի, կա մի բան, որը իմ կարծիքն է, աստղագուշակները, ոչ թե  գուշակում են նրանց այլ կարդում: Իմ կարծիքով դրա համար եկեղեցին պետք չի դեմ լինի, մի հատ խնդրաքն ինձ ցույց կտաք այն կետը որտղ գրված է թե աստղագուշակությունը չի ընդունվում:?


Կրիկին ողջունում քեզ և այս ակումբի բոլոր ընթերցողներին. ասեմ որ Աստվածաշունչը  իրենից ներկայացնում է նաև մարդկանց հոգևոր պետքերը կարգավորող մի գիրք, այնպես որ այնտեղ կա գուշակությունների մասին հատված. Եթե դու բացես Երկրորդ օրենք գիրքը , ապա այնտեղ գտիր 18-րդ գլխի 9-14 համարները, ապա այնտեղ կկարդաս քեզ հետաքրքրող հատվածը.
Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Եթե կարելի է ես պատասխանեմ`
> Եղանակի տեսութոյւնը չի համավում գուշակություն, քանի որ այն հիմնվում է փաստացի տվյալների վրա` օրինակ, երկրի մթնելորտի փոփոխությունը. դա բոլորը հաշվարկած է:


Աստղ ջան, Աստված քեզ օրհնի, այո եղանակի տեսությունը չի կարելի համարել գուծակություն, որովհետև այն պարզապես գիտական հածվարկ է , հիմք ընդունած մթնոլորտային տարբեր արտահայտումները և դրանց տրամաբանական հաջորդականությունը.
Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահան

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր:
> Շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար:
> 
> Ձեր պատասխանից ծնվեց իմ մոտ մեկ հարց ևս:
> Աստծո տեսանկյունով կա՞ արդյոք տարբերություն , երբ մարդը աստծո պատվիրանները  կատելուց առաջ "մոմ վառե՞լ է" թէ չէ՞, "մատաղ" արե՞լ է թէ՞ չէ: /հասկանալի է, որ խոսում եմ սիմվոլիայի լեզվով/: 
> Նշում եք համատարած աստվածավախության բացակայությունը պայմանը Սոդոմ-գոնմորում: Իսկ դուք նկատու՞մ եք աստվածավախության դրսևվուրումներ մեր հանրային կյանքում, առօրյաում: Փողոցում, տանը, դրսում... նաև եկեղեցում: Արդյո՞ք մեզ հատուկ վիճակ չի դարձել համատարած աստվածավախության բացակայությունը, անսկզբունքայնությունը, շահամոլագարությունը: Անգամ եկեղեցում սովորական է դառձել մոմ վառելուն զուգահեռ "ոսկի" հաշվելը:
> 
> Ձեր կարծիքով արդյո՞ք մեր ժողովուրդը, հասարակությունը աստվածավախ է, էտ բառի ամենալայն իմաստով:...տատս շատ քիչ էր հաճախում եկեղեցի /տնից շատ քիչ էր դուրս գալիս/, բայց հաճախ օգտագործում էր ՝ "աստված կպատժի" , "աստծուց վախեցիր" և նման արտահայտութհուններ, երբ իրավիճակը այդպիսին էր: Ու իրոք, հոգեպես նա իրեն պատասխանատու էր ձգում աստծո առաջ:  Ինչը այսօր, առօրյա կյանքում երբեք և ոչ մեկից չեմ լսում նման բառեր :  Մարդկանց մեջ չեմ տեսնում նմանատիպ մտահոգություններ:
> ...աստված դարձել է մի կուռք, որին պետք է ընդամենը խնկարկել, և հենց էտ վայրկյանից իսկ մոռանալ նրա մասին:
> ...



Գիտես , բավականին հուսահատությամբ լցված էր քո նամակը, սակայն ասեմ , շատ մտքերի հետ ես համամիտ եմ, այն է որ այօր մարդիկ իրոք չեն մտածում Աստծո գոյության մասին: Մի տեսակ ապատիկ վիճակ է բոլորի վրա իջել. Բոլորի ուշքն ու միտքը փող և հաց հայթհայթելն է: Սակայն մի խոսք է մոռացվում , դա է <ոչ միայն հացիվ >: Պետք չէ նաև համատարած այսշդ ամենը պատկերացնել , քանի որ մեր հասարակության մեջ կան նաև բազում բազում լավ բարեպաշտ մարդիկ, որոնց համար Աստծո խոսքը գերակա է: Եւ նաև պետք է հետևյալը հիշել, որ Աստված երբեևիցե չի կարող կուռք դառնալ: Իսկ մարդը երբ իրեն համար կուռքեր է ստեղծում ամենուր դա էլ հեռացնում է Աստծուց

Ավելացվել է 19 րոպե անց



> Հարց.
> Ինչպե՞ս է հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին պատկերացնում հանդերձյալ կյանքը: Ի՞նչ է տեղի ունենում ֆիզիկական մահից անմիջապես հետո: Իսկ ավելի՞ հետո:



Համաձայն Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու դավանաբանությանը բոլոր մարդկանց հոգիները մահվանից հետո տեղաձոխվում են մի վայր, որը կոչվում է Աբրահամի գոգ. Սա մի վայր , վայր բառը օգտագործում ենք պայմանական , որը դուրս է ժամանակից և սպասել հասկացությունը, տարիներ կամ ամիսներ գաղափարները այտեղ չեն գործում : Հոգիները այնտեղ"սպասում են" ահեղ դատաստանին , երբ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ կստանա իր կյանքի ապրածի համարժեքը` պատիժ կամ հակառակը: Իսկ դրանից հետո արդարացվածները հավիտենական կյանք պետք է ժառանգեն իսկ մեղավորները հավիտենական տանջանք:
Ֆիզիկական մահից հետո, մարդու հոգին դեռևս 40 օրեր մնում երկրի վրա իսկ 40 օրը համբարձվում վերոգրյալ "վայրը":
Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Համաձայն Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու դավանաբանությանը բոլոր մարդկանց հոգիները մահվանից հետո տեղաձոխվում են մի վայր, որը կոչվում է Աբրահամի գոգ. Սա մի վայր , վայր բառը օգտագործում ենք պայմանական , որը դուրս է ժամանակից և սպասել հասկացությունը, տարիներ կամ ամիսներ գաղափարները այտեղ չեն գործում : Հոգիները այնտեղ"սպասում են" ահեղ դատաստանին , երբ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ կստանա իր կյանքի ապրածի համարժեքը` պատիժ կամ հակառակը: Իսկ դրանից հետո արդարացվածները հավիտենական կյանք պետք է ժառանգեն իսկ մեղավորները հավիտենական տանջանք:
> Ֆիզիկական մահից հետո, մարդու հոգին դեռևս 40 օրեր մնում երկրի վրա իսկ 40 օրը համբարձվում վերոգրյալ "վայրը":
> Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա


Շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար: Առաջացան նոր հարցեր.
1. որտեղից է եկել Աբրահամի գոգ անվանումը,
2. ըստ եկեղեցու /կամ ձեր անձնական պատկերացումներով/, ինչո՞վ են "զբաղվում" հոգիները "սպասման" ժամանակ: Ինչպիսի՞ "հոգեվիճակ" է այդ "սպասման" վիճակը՝ ինքնազգացողության առումով: Օգտագործվու՞մ է այդ ժամանակը ինչ-որ "հարցեր" լուծելու համար, օրինակ ինքնամաքրման, կամ փրկվելու այսպես կոչված "երկրորդ հնարավորրության" համար, օրինակ: 
3. ինչու՞ է պետք այդ քառասուն օրը երկրի վրա,  ո՞րն է դրա նպատակը:
4. Ինչպիսի փաստեր, տեղեկատվություններ են հանդիսանում Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու դավանաբանության հիմքը:

Կրկին շնորհակալություն:

----------


## ihusik

> Համաձայն Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու դավանաբանությանը բոլոր մարդկանց հոգիները մահվանից հետո տեղաձոխվում են մի վայր, որը կոչվում է Աբրահամի գոգ. Սա մի վայր , վայր բառը օգտագործում ենք պայմանական , որը դուրս է ժամանակից և սպասել հասկացությունը, տարիներ կամ ամիսներ գաղափարները այտեղ չեն գործում : Հոգիները այնտեղ"սպասում են" ահեղ դատաստանին , երբ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ կստանա իր կյանքի ապրածի համարժեքը` պատիժ կամ հակառակը: Իսկ դրանից հետո արդարացվածները հավիտենական կյանք պետք է ժառանգեն իսկ մեղավորները հավիտենական տանջանք:
> Ֆիզիկական մահից հետո, մարդու հոգին դեռևս 40 օրեր մնում երկրի վրա իսկ 40 օրը համբարձվում վերոգրյալ "վայրը":
> Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա


Ինչ դաժան օրենք է Ձեր նկարագրածն. մարդ ծնվում է անհավասար հնարավորություններով ու նախադրյալներով ու ապրելով մի քանի տասնյակ տարի այն էլ եթե կարողանա այդքան ապրի ու չմահանա ասենք վաղ մանկական կամ երիտասարդ տարիքում ու դեռ չհասցնի էլ մեղք գործել ու այդ անհեթեթ մի քանի ակնթարթի համար նա հավիտենական կյանքի կամ հավիտենական տանջանքի արժանանա՞՞՞: Ու հավիտենական կյանքի արժանացածն էլ երևի մոռանա էլ իր եղբոր մասին, որը հավիտենական տանջանքի է արժանացել չէ՞: 

Մինչդեռ իմ խորին համոզմամբ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի Ուսմունքն այդպիսին չէ ու չնայած Նա անմիջականորեն իր մարդկանց, ժողովրդի մեջ քարոզներում չի նշում այդ մասին (այդ մասին խոսելով գուցե միայն նրանց հետ ովքեր կհասկանաին այդ օրենքները - ունեցողին տրվում է) քանզի կար նպատակ մարդկանց ուշադրությունը կտրել անցյալի սխալներից ու ուղղել դեպի նորն, դեպի նոր հնարավորություններն ու ապագան: Իսկ մարդկության բոլոր Մեծ Ուսուցիչները կամ Աստծո Որդիներն (վերջինս կոչում է, որ տրվել է ոչ միայն Հիսուսին չէ՞՞ / դիցաբանական պատմությունից դա լավ հայտնի է և բոլորն էլ կույսից՝ անաղարտ ու մաքուր այն Միակից ծնված) միշտ էլ ընդունել են, որ կա հնարավորություն մարդու վերամարմնավորման ու սխալների ուղղման համար: Վերամարմնավորման ու Պատճառա-հետևանքային Օրենքներն են որ մարդկային կյանքի մեջ դնում են իմաստ, դարձնում ավելի բարոյական էակ ու նաև նրան տալիս հնարավորություն ուղղվելու ու հասնելու այն աստիճանի, որ հորդորում էր Հիսուս Քրիստոսը, այն է. Աստծո, մեր Հոր նման կատարյալ լինենք: 
-------------------------------
Հ.Գ. Եթե բացի հարց տալուց սեփական կարծիք արտահայտելն այստեղ արգելվում է ապա իմաստ չեմ տեսնի կրկին այստեղ հարց տալ ու չարտահայտել անհամաձայնությունս պատասխանի հետ կապված, իսկ եթե միայն հարց տալու իրավունք ունենք այստեղ ապա կխնդրեմ ավագ մոդերատորին կամ ադմինիստրացիային որ ջնջի այս գրառումս:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար: Առաջացան նոր հարցեր.
> 1. որտեղից է եկել Աբրահամի գոգ անվանումը,
> 2. ըստ եկեղեցու /կամ ձեր անձնական պատկերացումներով/, ինչո՞վ են "զբաղվում" հոգիները "սպասման" ժամանակ: Ինչպիսի՞ "հոգեվիճակ" է այդ "սպասման" վիճակը՝ ինքնազգացողության առումով: Օգտագործվու՞մ է այդ ժամանակը ինչ-որ "հարցեր" լուծելու համար, օրինակ ինքնամաքրման, կամ փրկվելու այսպես կոչված "երկրորդ հնարավորրության" համար, օրինակ: 
> 3. ինչու՞ է պետք այդ քառասուն օրը երկրի վրա,  ո՞րն է դրա նպատակը:
> 4. Ինչպիսի փաստեր, տեղեկատվություններ են հանդիսանում Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու դավանաբանության հիմքը:
> 
> Կրկին շնորհակալություն:


 Աստված օրհնի քեզ հարգելի Բարեկամ և բոլոր նրանց ովքեր Ճշմարտության փնտրտուքի մեջ են: 
Սկսեմ հարցերիդ պատասխանել հերթականությամբ
1. Աբրահամի գոգ հասկացությունը ավետարանական ծագում ունի. Եթե բացես Ղուկասի ավետարանը, 16-րդ գլխի 19-րդ համար , ապա այնտեղ դու կկարդաս աղքատ Ղազարոսի առակը , որը բավականին տեղեկություններ է տալիս մահվան մասին:
2. Հոգիները որևէ բանով չեն զբաղվում, քանզի իրենք որևէ կարիք չունեն. Հոգին նյութեղեն չէ, և ոչ էլ մարդու մարմնի կերպարանքն ունի , ինչը շատ հաճախ ֆիլմերում է պատկերվում, և այնտեղ ինքնամաքրման , ասել է թե քավարանի վիճակ չկա. Մարդու ինքնամաքրումը տեղի է ունենում երկրի վրա կյանքի ընթացքում:
3. Մարդու հոգին այդ 40 օրերի ընթացքում Աստծո սահմանված կարգով անցնում համբարձման ճանապարհը դեպի երկինք, անցնելով 40 երկինքների միջով.
40-րդ օրը ինքը վերջնականապես համբարձվում է. 
4. Ավետարանը, աստվածաշունչը և բնականաբար եկեղեցու սուրբ հայրերի աստվածաբանական գործերը, որոնք կատարվել Աստծո հայտնությամբ և շնչով:

----------


## Ter Hayr

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ:
Մինչ Տեր Հայրը կպատասխանի ձեզ հուզող հարցերին, ձեր ուշադրությանն եմ ցանկանում ներկայացնել մի քանի հետաքրքրիր հոգևոր նյութեր: 
*Ինչպե՞ս աղոթել, որպեսզի մեր աղոթքը լսելի լինի: Ինչո՞ւ շատ հաճախ մեր աղոթքներին լուծում չի տրվում: Ի՞նչ բառերով պետք է աղոթել և ի՞նչ խնդրել Աստծուց: Այս և շատ այլ հարցերի պատասխաններ տալիս է Հովհան Ոսկեբերանը Աղոթքի մասին իր ճառում:*  Այս հարցերի պատասխանները կարող եք ընթերցել Արարատյան Հայրապետական թեմի կայքէջում հետևյալ հասցեով. *http://qahana.am/doc/Axotq.doc* 
Հետաքրքրիր է նա Հայր Մամբրեի հոդվածը թեմի  "Շողակն Արարատյան" պաշտոնաթերթում, ուր Հայր Սուրբը պատմում է, թե ինչպես է տեսել դրախտը և դժոխքը: Հոդվածը կարող եք ընթերցել *http://www.araratian-tem.am/177.pdf* հասցեով:
Հարգանքով` Էլիզա
Արարատյան Հայրապետական թեմի Մամլո դիվանի պատասխանատու

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հետաքրքրիր է  Հայր Մամբրեի հոդվածը թեմի  "Շողակն Արարատյան" պաշտոնաթերթում, ուր Հայր Սուրբը պատմում է, թե ինչպես է տեսել դրախտը և դժոխքը:


Իսկ սատանան որտեղ էր այդ դեպքում? Եթե Աստծուն Հայր Սուրբը տեսել է դրախտում, ուրեմն սատանային էլ դժոխքում պետք է տեսներ, այնպես չէ?

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Ինչ դաժան օրենք է Ձեր նկարագրածն. մարդ ծնվում է անհավասար հնարավորություններով ու նախադրյալներով ու ապրելով մի քանի տասնյակ տարի այն էլ եթե կարողանա այդքան ապրի ու չմահանա ասենք վաղ մանկական կամ երիտասարդ տարիքում ու դեռ չհասցնի էլ մեղք գործել ու այդ անհեթեթ մի քանի ակնթարթի համար նա հավիտենական կյանքի կամ հավիտենական տանջանքի արժանանա՞՞՞: Ու հավիտենական կյանքի արժանացածն էլ երևի մոռանա էլ իր եղբոր մասին, որը հավիտենական տանջանքի է արժանացել չէ՞: 
> 
> Մինչդեռ իմ խորին համոզմամբ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի Ուսմունքն այդպիսին չէ ու չնայած Նա անմիջականորեն իր մարդկանց, ժողովրդի մեջ քարոզներում չի նշում այդ մասին (այդ մասին խոսելով գուցե միայն նրանց հետ ովքեր կհասկանաին այդ օրենքները - ունեցողին տրվում է) քանզի կար նպատակ մարդկանց ուշադրությունը կտրել անցյալի սխալներից ու ուղղել դեպի նորն, դեպի նոր հնարավորություններն ու ապագան: Իսկ մարդկության բոլոր Մեծ Ուսուցիչները կամ Աստծո Որդիներն (վերջինս կոչում է, որ տրվել է ոչ միայն Հիսուսին չէ՞՞ / դիցաբանական պատմությունից դա լավ հայտնի է և բոլորն էլ կույսից՝ անաղարտ ու մաքուր այն Միակից ծնված) միշտ էլ ընդունել են, որ կա հնարավորություն մարդու վերամարմնավորման ու սխալների ուղղման համար: Վերամարմնավորման ու Պատճառա-հետևանքային Օրենքներն են որ մարդկային կյանքի մեջ դնում են իմաստ, դարձնում ավելի բարոյական էակ ու նաև նրան տալիս հնարավորություն ուղղվելու ու հասնելու այն աստիճանի, որ հորդորում էր Հիսուս Քրիստոսը, այն է. Աստծո, մեր Հոր նման կատարյալ լինենք: 
> -------------------------------
> Հ.Գ. Եթե բացի հարց տալուց սեփական կարծիք արտահայտելն այստեղ արգելվում է ապա իմաստ չեմ տեսնի կրկին այստեղ հարց տալ ու չարտահայտել անհամաձայնությունս պատասխանի հետ կապված, իսկ եթե միայն հարց տալու իրավունք ունենք այստեղ ապա կխնդրեմ ավագ մոդերատորին կամ ադմինիստրացիային որ ջնջի այս գրառումս:


Հարգարժանս , ոչ ոք չի ասում որ այստեղ կարելի միայն հարսեր  տալ և սեփական կարծիքը չարտահայտել. Ամենևին. Սակայն այդ ամենի հետ պետք է նշեմ հետևյալ փաստը, ո վերամարմանվորման այն մտքերը` քո կողմից արտահայտած, մեղմ ասած ճիշտ չեն. Եթե վերամարմնավորումը որպես այդպիսին գոյություն ունենար, ապա էլ ինչում էր կայանում Քրիստոսի գալուստը և մեր մեղքերի քավության համար խաչվելը. Հերիք էր մի որոշ ժամանակ  սպասել և մարդիկ իրենք իրենցով կփրկվեին. Սակայն դա այդպես չէ, Քրիստոս իր կյանքը զոհեց մեր հոգիները գնելով մեղքի իշխանությունից. ՆԱև մենք չպետք է մոռանանք, որ Աստծո պատկերով ու նմանությամբ են ստեղծված, իսկ այդ գաղափարը բացառում բազում մարդկային ծնունդների մեջ հոգու վերամարմանվորումը:
Ասեմ նաև որ մարդու կյանքը այնքան դաժան չէ , ինցհքան դու ես տեսնում և նկարագրում:
Կյանքը հիասքանչ է, սակայն,եթե դու հակված կյանքը տեսնել իբրև դաժան երևույթ, դա նշանակում է մոտեցման խնդիր կա: Այո, կյանքը չի կարող դժվարություններ չունենալ, ամեն ինչի համար մարդը պետք է պայքարի, քանզի պայքարով ձեռք բերվածը մարդուս համար մեծ արժեք կունենա, և նա մշտապես այն կպահպանի:
Հարգում եմ քո կարծիքը, քանզի բոլորս ազատ ենք, սակայն , մի փոքր այլ կերպ է միտքդ գնում դեպի աստվածճանաչողություն. Եթե կկամենաս, խորհուրդ տամ , որ ավելի քրիստոնեական ուղիով այն զարգացնես:
Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Իսկ սատանան որտեղ էր այդ դեպքում? Եթե Աստծուն Հայր Սուրբը տեսել է դրախտում, ուրեմն սատանային էլ դժոխքում պետք է տեսներ, այնպես չէ?



Սատանան պարզապես դժոխքում չէ: Այո դժոծքը Աստծո կողմից ստեղծվեց Սատանայի և նրա արբանյակների համար, սակայն, Սատանան ինչպես  Պետրոս առաքյալն է ասում, ամեն վայրկյան շրջում մեր մջ, պատրաստ լինելու կլանել յուրաքանչյուրին ով հեռանում է Աստծուց: Սատանան կարող է անգամա լույսի հրեծտակի կերպարանք ընդունի , մոլորեցնելու համար անգամ ընտրյալներին. Մենք պետք է գործերով զանազանենք հոգիները;
Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան

----------


## Ambrosine

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր,
Իսկ ինչու մեր եկեղեցում/կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու պես/ չկա մեղքերի թողության ավանդույթ? Ուզում եմ ասել, որ կաթոլիկները գնում են մեղքերի թողություն խնդրում Տեր Հորից, որը բնավ չգիտի, թե ով է խցիկից այն կողմ պատմում իր արած վատ բաների մասին, իսկ մեզ մոտ Տեր Հայրը անձամբ տեսնում է մեղա եկողին և նույնիսկ/եթե չեմ սխալվում/ վճարվում դրա համար: Չեք կարծում, որ մեր եկեղեցում էլ պետք է կիրառվի սա, պահպանվի անձի գաղտնիությունը, չէ որ հակառակ դեպքում ոչ ոք չի գա?

----------


## Ter Hayr

Աստված օրհնի ձեզ, ակումբցիներ,
Ձեզ առաջարկում եմ քննարկել մի թեմա, որից այսօր կարծես թե շատ երիատսարդներ խուսափում են: Դա պատասխանատվությունն է  սեփական արարքների համար: Ի՞նչ կասեք դուք այդ հարցի կապակցությամբ: Դուք ինքներդ, լինելով երիտասարդ, որքանով եք պատասխանատվություն կրում ձեր ասածների և արաքների համար:
Հետաքրքիր է կարդալ ձեր կարծիքները: Եթե ունեք հարցեր, սիրով կպատասխանեմ:

----------


## Ribelle

Տեր Հայր,
Ինչու է արգելվում աղջիկներին և կանանց մտնել եկեղեցի, եթե նրանք դաշտան ունեն? Լսել եմ որ մաքու չեն, կեղտոտ են, դրա համար պետք է մաքրվեն նոր մտնեն: Բայց ես դրա հետ համաձայն չեմ, դաշտանի առկայությունը հաբաստում է որ կինը կարող է շարունակել մարռկային ցեղը, այսինքն նա օրհնված է: Սա ընդունելի է մուսուլմանների մոտ, միգուցե դա իր ազդեցությունն է թողել մեր կրոնի վրա? Ինչևէ կխնդրեի պատասխանեիք իմ այս հարցին, ԻՆՉՈՒ?

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր,
> Իսկ ինչու մեր եկեղեցում/կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու պես/ չկա մեղքերի թողության ավանդույթ? Ուզում եմ ասել, որ կաթոլիկները գնում են մեղքերի թողություն խնդրում Տեր Հորից, որը բնավ չգիտի, թե ով է խցիկից այն կողմ պատմում իր արած վատ բաների մասին, իսկ մեզ մոտ Տեր Հայրը անձամբ տեսնում է մեղա եկողին և նույնիսկ/եթե չեմ սխալվում/ վճարվում դրա համար: Չեք կարծում, որ մեր եկեղեցում էլ պետք է կիրառվի սա, պահպանվի անձի գաղտնիությունը, չէ որ հակառակ դեպքում ոչ ոք չի գա?


Աստված օրհնի քեզ Աստղ  , 
Թերևս ես բոլորին պետք է դիմեմ ըստ իրենց նիկ-երի, քանի որ անուններ չկան. Դա ամենևեին խնդիր չէ ինձ համար. 
Ասեմ հետևյալը, քո հարցադրմանն ի պատասխան. Խոստովանությունը ավելի վաղ շրջանում, դեռ 2-3 դարերում կատարվում էր ընդհանրական,երբ քահանա չկար տվյալ տարածքում. Անհատը կանգնում էր ժողովրդի մեջտեղում և հատիկ առ հատիկ պատմում այն ամենը ինչ նա գործել էր. Իսկ ավելի ուշ, երբ մշակվեց և կատարյալ վիճակի հասցվեց եկեղեցական ծիսականությունը, նույն խոստովանությունը կատարվում էր քահանայի ներկայութթյամբ և կարիք չկար անճանանչ մնալու , քանի քահանան գիտի իր բանավոր հոտի բոլոր անդամներին: Ասել թե անհրաժեշտությունը չի եղել քո նկարագրած կերպը կիրառելու:  եւ հիմա էլ մարդիկ գալիս և իրենց խոստովանությունը կատարում են քահանայի առջև, որպեսզի քահանան ճանաչիր թե ով իրեն խոստովանվում, որպեսզի նաև համապատասխան խորհուրդներ տա: Դու թերևս  մտահոգված ես այն բանով , որ քահանան կարող իրեն խոստովանված գաղտնիքը ինչ- որ մի օր օգտագործել ի դեմս այդ մարդու, սակայն , ասեմ , որ խոստովանության գաղտնիքը քահանան իրավունք չունի բացահայտելու, անգամա եթե դրա դիմաց իրեն մահվան  դատապարտեն :
Մարդը պետք է քաջություն ունենա իր կատարածը խոստովանի և դրա դիմաց արձակում ստանա:
Անճանանչ  մնալը խրախուսվում է միայն եթե դու բարեգործություն ես կատարում:
Իսկ խոստովանության համար քահանան գումար չպետք է առնի, քանի որ դա արգելված է:
Իսկ անհատական խոստովանության գալիս բազում բազում հավատավոր մարդիկ:
Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց



> Տեր Հայր,
> Ինչու է արգելվում աղջիկներին և կանանց մտնել եկեղեցի, եթե նրանք դաշտան ունեն? Լսել եմ որ մաքու չեն, կեղտոտ են, դրա համար պետք է մաքրվեն նոր մտնեն: Բայց ես դրա հետ համաձայն չեմ, դաշտանի առկայությունը հաբաստում է որ կինը կարող է շարունակել մարռկային ցեղը, այսինքն նա օրհնված է: Սա ընդունելի է մուսուլմանների մոտ, միգուցե դա իր ազդեցությունն է թողել մեր կրոնի վրա? Ինչևէ կխնդրեի պատասխանեիք իմ այս հարցին, ԻՆՉՈՒ?


Հարգարժան Ռիբել, 
Հին կտակարանում նկարագրվում է օրենքների մի ցուցակ, ըստ որի հրեաները պետք է ապրեին: Այդ օրենքները բխում էին մեծամասամբ իրենց թափառական կյանքի և կենցաղային պայմաններից: Այո Հին Կտակարանում ասվում է , որ եթե կինը դաշտանի մեջ է նա անմաքուր է, և անգամ եթե մեկ այլ ոք դիպչի այդպիսի կնոջ նա նույնպես պետք է համարվի անմաքուր: Անմաքուր բառը այստեղ ունի ավելի շատ վերացական իմաստ, սակայն նաև ուղիղ իմաստով կարելի դա հասկանալ: Չէ որ այն ժամանակ չկային այն հիգիենիկ միջոցները, որոնցով կինը կկարողանար զուր իր ֆիզիկական մաքրությունը պահպաներ: Այդ իսկ պատճառով հրեա կանայք անգամ ճաշ չէին պատրաստում այդ օրերին: 
Ես այսպես եմ կարծում , և դա իմ խորը համոզմունքն է , որ այսօր այդ խնդիրը լուծված է ժամանակակից բազում հիգիենիկ միջոցների շնորհիվ: Եւ սխալ է արգելել կանանց եկեղեցի մտնել և  Հաղորդություն ստանալ իր դաշտանի ընթացքում: Նա դրանում որևէ մեղք չունի, դա իր օրգանիզմի բնականոն և ճիշտ ընթացքն է , որը նաև, ինչպես դու նկատեցիր , կարող է անձի առողջության և որդեծնության գրավական հանդիսանալ:

Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն

----------


## dvgray

> Աստված օրհնի ձեզ, ակումբցիներ,
> Ձեզ առաջարկում եմ քննարկել մի թեմա, որից այսօր կարծես թե շատ երիատսարդներ խուսափում են: Դա պատասխանատվությունն է  սեփական արարքների համար: Ի՞նչ կասեք դուք այդ հարցի կապակցությամբ: Դուք ինքներդ, լինելով երիտասարդ, որքանով եք պատասխանատվություն կրում ձեր ասածների և արաքների համար:
> Հետաքրքիր է կարդալ ձեր կարծիքները: Եթե ունեք հարցեր, սիրով կպատասխանեմ:


Տեր-Հայր:
Շատ հետաքրքիր ու օգտակար կլինի կարդալ հենց Ձեր վերլուծություննեևը այս հարցի կապակցությամբ: Մեր իրականության մեջ հանդիպող *անպատասխանատվության* իրական պատճառների, ու դրանց վերացման հնարավորությունների մասին:
Հարգանքներով:

Հ.Գ. Կարելի է նաև առանձին թեմա բացել: Հարցը /և ենթադրում եմ նաև Ձեր վերլուծությունները/  անչափ կարևոր են:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստված օրհնի ձեզ, ակումբցիներ,
> Ձեզ առաջարկում եմ քննարկել մի թեմա, որից այսօր կարծես թե շատ երիատսարդներ խուսափում են: Դա պատասխանատվությունն է  սեփական արարքների համար: Ի՞նչ կասեք դուք այդ հարցի կապակցությամբ: Դուք ինքներդ, լինելով երիտասարդ, որքանով եք պատասխանատվություն կրում ձեր ասածների և արաքների համար:
> Հետաքրքիր է կարդալ ձեր կարծիքները: Եթե ունեք հարցեր, սիրով կպատասխանեմ:


Նախ շնորհակալություն հարցի համար :Smile: 
Այս հարցից հետո ես մի պահ վերլուծեցի իմ արած-չարածը և չկարողացա կողմնորոշվել:  :Xeloq:  Երևի պատճառներից մեկն այն է, որ մենք քիչ ենք խորհում մեր արարքների, ասածների շուրջ: Բայց ամեն դեպքում ես երբեք հետ չեմ կանգնում իմ խոսքերից, չեմ խուսափում դժվարություններից, պատասխանատվություն եմ զգում ցանկացած արարքիս համար և ամեն ինչ փորձում եմ հասցնել հաղթական ավարտի: Ճիշտ կլինի, որ դրա մասին ասեն մեր շրջապատի մարդիկ:

----------


## Dayana

> Ինչու Հայաստանը կամ Հայ եկեղեցին, իր պատմամշակույթային մատյաններում այդ կոթողները, այդ համազգային արժեքները գրանցում է որպես զուտ քրիստոնեական? Չէ որ ինչպես մեզ հայտնի է, այդ կառույցներիծ շատ շատերը եղել են Հեթանոսական եւ միայն ավերվելուց հեթո են դարձել քրիստոնեական, ինչը նույն է, երբ այսօր քրիստոնեական եկեղեցին բռնի իսլամացնում են.


Բայց դա մեր տարածքում է եղել և քանդել են նրանք ովքեր կառուցել են , և ոչ թե քանդել են ուրիշից բռնի ուժով վերցրած հողում կառուցված վանքերը  :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 17 րոպե անց



> Աստված օրհնի ձեզ, ակումբցիներ,
> Ձեզ առաջարկում եմ քննարկել մի թեմա, որից այսօր կարծես թե շատ երիատսարդներ խուսափում են: Դա պատասխանատվությունն է  սեփական արարքների համար: Ի՞նչ կասեք դուք այդ հարցի կապակցությամբ: Դուք ինքներդ, լինելով երիտասարդ, որքանով եք պատասխանատվություն կրում ձեր ասածների և արաքների համար:
> Հետաքրքիր է կարդալ ձեր կարծիքները: Եթե ունեք հարցեր, սիրով կպատասխանեմ:


Տեր Հայր , ես կուզեի այս հարցը միացնել Աստղի հարցին, խոստովանությանը , ես հաճախ եմ զգում իմ սխալները , սակայն խոստովանվելու քաջություն չունենալու պատճառով ես ավելի եմ խճճվում ։ Ես ուզում եմ խոստովանահորս անձամբ ճանաչել , հետո խոստովանվել  , ինչն արդեն իսկ բարդ հարց է  :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Տեր Հայր , ես կուզեի այս հարցը միացնել Աստղի հարցին, խոստովանությանը , ես հաճախ եմ զգում իմ սխալները , սակայն խոստովանվելու քաջություն չունենալու պատճառով ես ավելի եմ խճճվում ։ Ես ուզում եմ խոստովանահորս անձամբ ճանաչել , հետո խոստովանվել  , ինչն արդեն իսկ բարդ հարց է


Եթե հնարավոր է այս հարցին պատասխանել, ապա չեք ասի, թե ինչու մենք զգում, գիտակցում ենք մեր սխալները, սակայն երբեք չենք խոստովանում, որ մենք սխալ ենք, այլ ընդհակառակը, մերն ենք առաջ տանում?

----------


## Dayana

> Եթե հնարավոր է այս հարցին պատասխանել, ապա չեք ասի, թե ինչու մենք զգում, գիտակցում ենք մեր սխալները, սակայն երբեք չենք խոստովանում, որ մենք սխալ ենք, այլ ընդհակառակը, մերն ենք առաջ տանում?


Ես էսպես  կբնութագրեի , մեր աշխարհիկ եսն ավելի ուժեղ է հոգևոր եսից , ու ստիպում է մեզ գիտակցաբար աչք փակել սեփական մեղքերի  վրա ։

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես էսպես  կբնութագրեի , մեր աշխարհիկ եսն ավելի ուժեղ է հոգևոր եսից , ու ստիպում է մեզ գիտակցաբար աչք փակել սեփական մեղքերի  վրա ։


Իսկ, Տեր Հայր, դուք ինչ կասեիք այս հարցի վերաբերյալ?

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Իսկ, Տեր Հայր, դուք ինչ կասեիք այս հարցի վերաբերյալ?


Աստվաց օրհնի բոլորիդ: Դուք ներողամիտ եղեք սիրելի ակումբցիներ, որ ես չեմ կարողանում ձեր քննարկումներին անմիջապես մասնակցել, այլ միայն հաջորդ օրը լավագույն դեպքում: Որպես տեղեկատվություն ես սովորաբար յուրաքանչյուր առավոտ , բացի շաբաթ և կիրակի օրերից, առավոտյան ժամը 11-ց գռետե առանց ընդմիջումների "սառդոստայնում"  եմ լինում: Եթե շտապ հարցեր կլինեն համացեք այդ ժամերին:
Գալով հարցին, սեփական մեղքերի և սխալների գիտակցումը կարևոր է, սկայն նույն մեղքերի խոստովանությունը նաև առաջ է բերում կյանքի արմատական վերանայման և փոփոխման անհրաժեշտություն: Իսկ դրան շատ քչերն են պատրաստ լինում: Շատ ողջունեի է, երբ տեսնում ես սեփական սխալները, և անգամ ինքդ քեզ քննադատում, ծայրահեղության չհասցնելով, սակայն այն պահից , երբ դու որոշում ես խոստովանել, դու ասես նաև որոշում ես կայացնում այլևս այդ ճանապարհով չգնալ: Բավականին դժվար է , սակայն այդ դժվարությունը չպետք է հետ պահի սեփական անձի մաքրգործումը : Խոստովանությունը անհրաժեշտ է, քանի որ այն մաքրում է մեր հոգիները և զգալի թեթևություն պարգևում:
Դիմում եմ յուրաքանչյոիրիդ, փորձեք ձեզ հոգեհարազատ հոգևորականի  գտնել, և պարզապես զրուցեք նրա հետ, և ինքներդ կհասկանաք թե երբ է այդ պահը գալու , որ ձեզ համար հնարավոր կդառնա անհատապես խոստովանել սեփական մեղքերը:
Ուժ և կարողություն բոլորիդ
Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

----------


## Ուրվական

Տեր Հայր, այսպիսի մի հարց առաջացավ մոտս: Եթե մարդ ծխում է, կամ թմրանյութ է օգտագործում, դա մեղք է համարվում, թե ոչ: Հասկանալի է, որ առողջության համար վնասակար է, բայց մարդ դրանով որևէ մեղք գործում է Աստծո առաջ, թե ոչ: Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Dayana

Տեր Հայր , իսկ հնարավոր  է քահանայի հետ խոսել , բայց դեռ երկար ժակամնակ չխոստովանվել  :Sad:   Ես կարծում եմ , որ քանի դեռ չեմ ճանաչում խոստովանահորս այնքան , որ կարողանամ խոսել իմ սխալների մասին , ոչինչ չեմ ասի, իսկ այդ դեպքում վանահայրը զուր ժամանակ պիտի ծախսի ինձ վրս  :Sad:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Հայր , իսկ հնարավոր  է քահանայի հետ խոսել , բայց դեռ երկար ժակամնակ չխոստովանվել   Ես կարծում եմ , որ քանի դեռ չեմ ճանաչում խոստովանահորս այնքան , որ կարողանամ խոսել իմ սխալների մասին , ոչինչ չեմ ասի, իսկ այդ դեպքում վանահայրը զուր ժամանակ պիտի ծախսի ինձ վրս



Հարգելի Դայանա, Նման  բան մտածելը, թե քահանան իզուր վատնած կլինի իր ժամանակը, ճիշտ չէ: Քահանան զրուցում  թե լսում իր հավատավորին, և պարտադիր չէ այդ զրույցը լինի խոստովանություն, և երբևիցե դա չի կարելի համարել ժամանակի վատնում: Դու կարող ես զրուցել քահանայի հետ ինչքա որ կամենաս, և վստահ եղիր դրանով դու նրան նեղություն չես պատճառի:
Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

Ավելացվել է 16 րոպե անց



> Տեր Հայր, այսպիսի մի հարց առաջացավ մոտս: Եթե մարդ ծխում է, կամ թմրանյութ է օգտագործում, դա մեղք է համարվում, թե ոչ: Հասկանալի է, որ առողջության համար վնասակար է, բայց մարդ դրանով որևէ մեղք գործում է Աստծո առաջ, թե ոչ: Շնորհակալություն:



Նշված երևույթները որպես մեղքեր չկան արձանագրված որևէ տեղ, սակայն , սրանք կարելի համարել վատ սովորություններ, որոնք վնասում են առողջությանը: Իսկ միտումնավոր վնասելը առողջությանը դա արդեն մեղք է: Ասածս ավելի շատ վերաբերում է թմրանյութին, քանի որ այն նաև պատճառ է դառնում շատ այլ մեղքերի . գողություն, սպանություն և այլն: Իսկ ամենաճիշտը ձերբազատվելն է այդ բոլոր սովորույթներից:
Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

----------


## dvgray

Տեր-Հայր

Ինչու՞ քահանաները չեն այցելում մեր տները: Ինչքան գիտեմ, առաջ դա ընդունված է եղել: Քահանան գոնե տոնական օրերին այցելել է իր ծուխի անդամներին և օրհթնել օջախը ու ընտանիքի անդամների ճանաչել է մոտիկից:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր-Հայր
> 
> Ինչու՞ քահանաները չեն այցելում մեր տները: Ինչքան գիտեմ, առաջ դա ընդունված է եղել: Քահանան գոնե տոնական օրերին այցելել է իր ծուխի անդամներին և օրհթնել օջախը ու ընտանիքի անդամների ճանաչել է մոտիկից:




Աստված քեզ օրհնի , 
Նիկդ դժվար է , այդ իսկ պատճառով դրանով չդիմեցի: Եւ ընդհանրապես, դիմում եմ մոդեռատորին, հնարավոր է որ ինձ հարցեր ուղղեն , հնարավորինս իրենց իրական անունները վերջում գրեն. Կանխավ Շնորհակալ եմ:
Գալով հարցին, ասեմ շատ լավ հարց էր և այժմեական. Հարց որը մտահոգում է բոլորիս. Ցավոք այսոր ցուխ հասկացողությունը, որպես այդպիսին գոյություն չունի , բացառյալ գյուղական համայնքները, ուր այդ խնդիր է ավելի լուծելի է: Այսօր հավատացյալ-հոգևորական կապը իրականանում այն դեպքում երբ առաջինս հոգևորականին որևէ առառողությանը է հրավիրում: Ստեղծվում է այնուհետև ծանոթություն , որը մեծամասամբ վերածվում է լավ բարեկամության, և արդեն հոգևորականը այդ ընտանիքի բարեհաճոթունը ստանալով, պարբերաբար, ի մասնավորի տոն օրերին , այցելում է և օրհնություններ կատարում և կամ պարզապես զրուցում հուզող հարցերի շուրջ: Այսօր այդ տեսակ կարգը ավելի գործածական է, քանզի ավելի նպատակային և անհատականացված է և արդյունավետ: Սեփական փորձով եմ ասում:
Այնպես որ, մի հապաղեք մեկ հոգևորականին ձեր տները հրավիրելուց:
Եւ հիշեք, նման դեպքերում գումարային նվիրատվությունը շատ քիչ դեր է խաղում, 

Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

----------


## Ambrosine

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր,
ամեն անգամ, երբ մեր ժողովուրդը արևմուտքի օգնության կարիք է ունեցել, մեզնից պահանջել են, որ մեր եկեղեցին ենթարկվի կաթոլիկ եկեղեցուն: Բայց ամեն անգամ մեր Սուրբ Հայրերը խոչընդոտել են դա: Կարող ենք ասել, որ դրանով գուցե կորցնեինք մեր ազգային դիմագիծը և այլն: Բայց չեք կարծում, որ այդ դեպքում Հռոմի պապը անձամբ թույլ չէր տա ոչ մի ոտնձգություն մեր ազգի նկատմամբ, գուցե չլիներ ցեղասպանությունը, չլինեին այլ չարիքներ: Բացի այդ, երկու եկեղեցիներն էլ քրիստոնյա են....Մի խոսքով ձեր կարծիքը այս հարցի կապակցությամբ շատ հետաքրքիր է ինձ համար:
Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Հայ Քրիստոնյա

Հարգելի եղբայր Շմավոն ( քանի որ մենք Քրիստոսով եղբայրներ ենք չ՞է ) ուզում եմ որ ավելի մոտիկից բացատրեք փրկության հարցը, որը ավելի կարևոր է քան այսօրվա ծեսերը և ուրիշ բաներ որ կատարվում են: Այսօր մեր հայերը հպարտանում են ասելով մենք 1700 տարվա քրիստոնյաներ ենք ( կարծելով Քրիստոնեությունը տարիների մեջ, ոչ թե  որակի, որը շատ ցավալի է: Դա շատ լավ է որ մենք 1700 տարի առաջ ընդունեցինք Քրիստոնեությունը որպես պետական կրոն, բայց դա կրոն չէ, կրոնը՝ մուսուլմանությունն է, բուդիզմն է և աելն, *Քրիստոնեությունը դա կյանք է*, որտեղ մարդուն սպասվում է հավիտենական կյանք մեր տիրոջ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի կողմից: Բացատրեք խնդրեմ 10 կույսերի առակը որը այս ժամանակներին է վերաբերվում, *խոսեք դժոխքի մասին*, որը շատերը կարծում են *ՍՈՒՏ է*: Այդ պատմություններից մեկը ինձ էիք ուղարկել ինտերնետով, Գլենդել, քալիֆոռնիա: Ինչ է այսորվա հային պետք փրկվելու համար Աստծո գալիք դատաստանից, որը անխուսափելի է այն մարդկանց համար որ չեն ընդունել Հիսուս Քրիստոսին որպես իրենց անձնական փրկիչ և տեր: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում մեր այսօրվա հայ ժողովրդի մասին և հայ երիտասարդության մասին, որը մատների արանքով է նայում այս հարցին ( իարկե ոչ բոլորը ):Կարծում եք Քրիստոսի ապրած կյանքը ապրում է մեր հայ ժողովուրդը թե՞ ոչ: Բայց Քրիստոսի ապրած կյանքը ապրել շաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ դժվար, որը նա է ուզում և փրկության միակ երաշխիքն է: Կարծում եմ մենք պետք է շատ զգույշ նայենք այս հարցին քանի որ Աստվածաշունչը ասում է՝ Ահա նա գալիս է և վարձահատույց է լինելու նրանց ովքեր պահում են նրա խոսքը, իսկ ովքեր հնազանդ չգտնվեցին կդատապարտվեն մինջև հավիտյան՝ դժոխքում:  *Մի մերժեք Աստծո սերը որը քաղցր է մեղրից և Հիսուս Քրիստոսի կատարած թանկագին գործը որը նա արեց մեզ բոլորիս համար իր կյանքը տալով խաչի վրա:* Որ ինքը մեղք եղավ մեր մեղքերը վերցնելու համար որ մենք հավիտյան ապրենք նրա հետ դրախտում: Ալելույա Հիսուսին: Խնդրում եմ մի՛ ասեք թե նա Հրեա է եղել( ձեզ չի վերաբերվում եղբայր Շմավոն), սա Հրեաների պատմությունն է և այլն: *Նա Բարձրյալ Աստծո որդին է*, հավատացեք իմ հայ ժողովուրդ ջան: Հիսուսին Հրեաներն էլ չնդունեցին որովհետև կույր էին ինչպես հիմա մեզանից շատ շատերը: Հավատացեք Հիսուսին և իր կատարած գործին, թե չէ Աստծու բարկությունը կգա մեզ վրա: 
Թող Աստծու օրհնությունը և Հիսուս Քրիստոսի սերն ու խաղաղությունը լինի բոլորիտ հետ:

Հարգանքներով՝ Հայ Քրիստոնյա

----------

Freeman (21.07.2010)

----------


## ihusik

> Հավատացեք Հիսուսին և իր կատարած գործին, թե չէ Աստծու բարկությունը կգա մեզ վրա:


 Որպես հոգեբան կարող եմ ասել, որ սխալ է Աստծով մարդկանց վախեցնելը, քանի որ Նրան սիրելու փոխարեն կարող է ատեն: Այդպես չէ՞  (չնայած եկեղեցու տարբեր աստճանի սպասավորներից էլ եմ լսել նման սխալ արտահայտություն)

Եվ բացի դա կարծում եմ Աստված չի պատժում այլ հենց մարդն ինքն իրեն է պատժում՝ խախտելով Տիեզերական (կամ Աստծո) Օրենքը - ինչ ցանենք՝ այն էլ կհնձենք - այդպես չէ՞

Ավ. Իսահակյանի <<Օմար Խայամի վեճն Աստծու հետ>> գրվածքից.
Թե վատ անեմ, թե վատ խոսեմ,
Դու էլ ինձ վատ պատիժ տաս,
Ուրեմն ի՞նչ է իմ և քո մեջ
Տարբերությունն, Աստվա՛ծ իմ...

Բարկանու՞մ է արդյոք Աստված - եթե այո, ապա սթրեսային վիճակներ ունենու՞մ է կամ դեպրեսիայի մեջ ընկնու՞մ է :Think:  (ազատ մտածելակերպը կարծում եմ ողջունվում է եկեղեցու կողմից չէ՞) Սխալ պատկերացումներով հասնում ենք անհեթեթությունների դրա համար հարցերս էլ այդպիսին են, իսկ պատճառը Աստծուն մարդկային նաև հոգեկան հատկանիշներով օժտելու մեջ է կարծում եմ :Think:

----------


## VisTolog

Բարև ձեզ :Smile: 
Չգիտեմ այսպիսի հարց  եղել է թե ոչ, բայց հարցնեմ.
Ինչու է Աստված ստեղծել մարդկանց եթե նրանք պետք է կոպիտ ասած տառապեն:Ինչու է Աստված թույլ տալիս, որ  ծնվեն տարբեր արատներ ունեցող երեխաներ, որոնք իմ կարծիքով կհամարեն իրենց ուրիշ մարդ, քանի որ տարբերվում են մյուսներից:Ինչու  է նա թույլ տալիս, որ մահանան երեխաներ, որոնք դեռ նոր են սկսում ճանաչել աշխարհը:
Մի այսպիսի հարց եղել է հեռուստատեսությամբ և հոգևորականը պատասխանել է, որ դրանք ուղղակի փորձություններ են մարդու համար, իսկ կգա այդ օրը երբ մարդը կազատվի այդ փորձություններից, որոնք երբեմն շատ դաժան են լինում: :Sad:

----------


## Հայ Քրիստոնյա

> Որպես հոգեբան կարող եմ ասել, որ սխալ է Աստծով մարդկանց վախեցնելը, քանի որ Նրան սիրելու փոխարեն կարող է ատեն: Այդպես չէ՞  (չնայած եկեղեցու տարբեր աստճանի սպասավորներից էլ եմ լսել նման սխալ արտահայտություն)
> 
> Եվ բացի դա կարծում եմ Աստված չի պատժում այլ հենց մարդն ինքն իրեն է պատժում՝ խախտելով Տիեզերական (կամ Աստծո) Օրենքը - ինչ ցանենք՝ այն էլ կհնձենք - այդպես չէ՞
> 
> Ավ. Իսահակյանի <<Օմար Խայամի վեճն Աստծու հետ>> գրվածքից.
> Թե վատ անեմ, թե վատ խոսեմ,
> Դու էլ ինձ վատ պատիժ տաս,
> Ուրեմն ի՞նչ է իմ և քո մեջ
> Տարբերությունն, Աստվա՛ծ իմ...
> ...


Ճիշտ ես, Աստված դեռ սիրում է իր անհուն սիրով որը նա ցույց տվեց Քրիստոսի միջոցով խաչի վրա, բայց այդ սերը մի օր կվերջանա , քանի որ դա է ասում Աստվածաշունչը ողջ մարդկությանը, ասելով՝ Ապաշխարհեցեք ձեր վատ բնությունիցշ մի սիրեք աշխարհը և իր վատ բաները, քանի որ դա էլ կանցնի և միայն Աստծո խոսքն է որ մնում է հավիտյան, ինչպես տեսնում եք դա այդպես է անցել է դարեր, մարդկություն, թագավորություն և ամեն ինչ բայց Աստծո խոսքը դեռ կենդանի է:
Շատ ճիշտ ես ասում Մոդերատոր, Հիսուսն ասաց՝ Աստված չի դատելու ձեզ, այլ իր խոսքն է դատելու իրեն չհնազանդվողներին: ևվ հետո շատ դիպուկ և ճիշտ ես ասում և այդ խոսքիտ համար ողջունում եմ քեզ որ ասացիր՝ *ինչ ցանենք՝ այն էլ կհնձենք* :
Իրոք դա այդպես է: Մարդն ինչ անի նա էլ կստանա, այնպես որ շատ կարևոր է որ մարդ ճիշտ ապրի և զգույշ լինի իր կատարած գործերի համար: Բայց դա կրկին բավական չէ որ մարդ արժանանա այն ինչին ինչ տեր Աստված պահանջում է մարդուց: Այսինքն սխալ չհասկանաք ինձ ես չեմ ասում թե մարդու ապրած կյանքը կարևոր չէ, այլ ուզում եմ ասեմ որ Աստված լավ գիտի թե մարդու մեջ ինչ բնություն կա և լավ գիտի որ մարդը ինքն իրենով չի կարող ազատվել այդ բնությունից մինջև չնդունի Հիսուս Քրիստոսին որպես անձնական փրկիչ և տեր: 
Ասված երբեմն բարկանում է, բայց դա այն բարկությունը չէ ինչ որ մարդիկ մտածում են: Քանի որ Մեծ Դատաստանի օրը դեռ չի եկել Աստծո բարկությունը ստիպում է մարդկանց Ապաշխարհել իրենց գործած մեղքերից ու սխալներից, Բայց դատաստանի օրը այդպես չի լինելու, որովհետև մարդ ժամանակ ունի դեռ կառչելու Աստծուց և խնդրել որ ների իր գործած վատ և սխալ արարքները և Աստված դա կնդունի և կների իր որդու միջոցով: Ասեմ որ անողորմ դատաստան է լինելու վերջին օրը այն մարդկանց համար որ ետ են շպռտել Աստծո երեսին իր տված նվերը՝ այսինքն հավիտենական կյանքը և ապրել են վատ կյանքով առանց երբևիցի խխճի զգացմունքի: Սիրելի ժողովուրդ, իմ հայ եղբայրներ և քույրեր, հիշեցեք թե Հիսուսն ինչ ասաց՝ ես չեմ դատելու ձեզ այլ Աստծո խոսքը: Հովհանու ավետարանի մեջ ասում է՝ Սկզբում էր Բանը, Բանը Աստծո մոտ էր և Բանը Աստված էր: Բանը Հուներեն բնագրից թարգմանվում է Լոգոս, Հայերենում դա նշանակում է Խոսքը և այդ նույն Խոսքը Հիսուս Քրիստոս ինքն է որ եկավ աշխարհ:  :Smile:

----------


## Հայ Քրիստոնյա

> Բարև ձեզ
> Չգիտեմ այսպիսի հարց  եղել է թե ոչ, բայց հարցնեմ.
> Ինչու է Աստված ստեղծել մարդկանց եթե նրանք պետք է կոպիտ ասած տառապեն:Ինչու է Աստված թույլ տալիս, որ  ծնվեն տարբեր արատներ ունեցող երեխաներ, որոնք իմ կարծիքով կհամարեն իրենց ուրիշ մարդ, քանի որ տարբերվում են մյուսներից:Ինչու  է նա թույլ տալիս, որ մահանան երեխաներ, որոնք դեռ նոր են սկսում ճանաչել աշխարհը:
> Մի այսպիսի հարց եղել է հեռուստատեսությամբ և հոգևորականը պատասխանել է, որ դրանք ուղղակի փորձություններ են մարդու համար, իսկ կգա այդ օրը երբ մարդը կազատվի այդ փորձություններից, որոնք երբեմն շատ դաժան են լինում:


*Աստված մարդուն ստեղծեց կատարյալ* և մարդմեղանչեց դրա համար մարդիկ տառապում են իսկ Աստված այդ բանի մեջ կապ չունի: Աստված մարդուն ստեղծել է որ նա չտառապի այլ մարդը հենց ինքը ընտրեց այդ ճամփան, որից Աստված ասում է զղջա և ետ դարձիր:
Աստված թույլ չի տալիս ոչ մի վատ բան մարդու կյանքում, *մարդիկ ծնվում են և մեռնում որովհետև դա է մեր ժառանգածը Ադամից*: *Ասվածաշունչը ասում է՝ ինչպես Ադամի պատճառով մահը եկավ աշխարհ, այնպես էլ Քրիստոսի միջոցով կյանքը եկավ:*Այնպես որ Աստված թույլ չի տալիս այլ մարդիկ դա արդեն որդեգրել են դրա համար մահը անխուսափելի է մարդուց:
Փոքր երեխաների հարցում կամ այլ մահտարաժամնէրի դեպքում ուրիշ է: Երեխան եթե մահանում է փոքր տարիքում դա ըստ Աստվածաշնչի լինում է երկու դեպքում՝
1) Աստված լավ գիտի մարդունծնված օրվանից մինջև մահ, այսինքն նա լավ գիտի այդ երեխան ինչ է լինելու կամ դառնալու երբ մեծանա: Իսկ նրանց մահանալու դեպքում նրանք 100% փոխադրվում է ԴՐԱԽՏ, քանի որ նա մեղքը դեռ չի հասկանում:
2) Մյուս դեպքում ավելի ցավալի է բայց դա այդպես է, որ երեխան ծնվում արատներով ըստ բժշկական տվյալների դա մարդ պետք է նորմալ ապրի և չշարաշահի իր կյանքը ամեն տեսակ սխալ բաներով, այսինքն՝ ծխել, խմել, թմրանյութեր և շատ այլ բաներ: Իսկ Աստծո տեսակետից դա ուրիշ է, Աստված ասում է դա կարող է պատճառ լինել ծողների՝ այսինքն եթե մեկը պիղծ կյանքով է ապրում կամ ապրել, նրա դատապարտվում է   այդպիսի դատաստանի և նա կտառապի դա տեսնելով որ իր երխան ծնվել է այդպես: Հիմա կասեք ի՞չ դաժան Աստված է: Նա դաժան չէ, մենք ենք դաժան որ չենք ենթարկվու իր խոսքին: Հետո էլ մահը շատերի համար վերջ է բայց ճիշտ Քրիստոնիայի համար՝ Ծնունդ: Որովհետև մարդ առաջինը Հոգի է, հետո մարմին, մարմինը ոչնչանում է իսկ Հոգին երբեք: Եվ Աստված մեզ նոր մարմն է խոստացել երկնքում, որը կատարյալ է և առանց մեղքի: Դու այնտեղ չես կարող մեղք գործել որովհետև այնտեղ մեղքի բնություն չկա:

Հույսով եմ գոնե փոքր ինչ պատասխանեցի ձեր հարցերին:
Սիրով ձեր Քրիստոսով եղբայր՝ Հայ Քրիստոնյա: :Smile:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր,
> ամեն անգամ, երբ մեր ժողովուրդը արևմուտքի օգնության կարիք է ունեցել, մեզնից պահանջել են, որ մեր եկեղեցին ենթարկվի կաթոլիկ եկեղեցուն: Բայց ամեն անգամ մեր Սուրբ Հայրերը խոչընդոտել են դա: Կարող ենք ասել, որ դրանով գուցե կորցնեինք մեր ազգային դիմագիծը և այլն: Բայց չեք կարծում, որ այդ դեպքում Հռոմի պապը անձամբ թույլ չէր տա ոչ մի ոտնձգություն մեր ազգի նկատմամբ, գուցե չլիներ ցեղասպանությունը, չլինեին այլ չարիքներ: Բացի այդ, երկու եկեղեցիներն էլ քրիստոնյա են....Մի խոսքով ձեր կարծիքը այս հարցի կապակցությամբ շատ հետաքրքիր է ինձ համար:
> Շնորհակալություն


Հարգելի Աստղ, Կրկին ողջունում եմ բոլորիդ և ի մասնավորի Ձեզ, չճանաչելով, այնուամենայնիվ մի տեսակ հարգանքով եմ լցված անձիդ նկատմամբ. Սա այսպես ի միջիայլոց:
գալով հարցիդ. Այո , շատերին թվում է , որ եթե մենք ընդունեինք կաթոլիկությունը, ապա պատմությունը մեկ այլ ուղիով կընթանար և մենք շատ շատ արհավիրքներից զերծ կմնայինք, մանավանդ ցեղասպանությունից: Սակայն ասեմ որ դա այդպես չէ: Կաթոլիկությունը նույնպես քրիստոնեություն է, սակայն համաձայն մեր դավանաբանության այն շեղվել է հիմնական դրույթներից քրիստոսաբանության հարցով սկսյալ: Մեր նախնիները համաձայն էին անգամ ենթարկվել օտար զավթիչներին, քան ընդունել կաթոլիկությունը: Սա արդեն կարող է անգամ անտեղյակ մարդուն հուշել, որ եթե այդպես է ուրեմն այստեղ մի բվան կա: Իսկ այդ մի բանը այն է , որ Հռոմի եկեղեցին Քաղկեդոնի ժողովով Ընդհանրական Եկեղեցու մեջ անջատում մտցրեց: Շատեր կարող են պատասխանիցս ենթադրել, որ մենք անհանդուրժող ենք կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու նկատմամբ: Սակայն դա այդպես չէ: Այսօր առաջ է եկել էկումենիզմի գաղափարը, որով տեղի պետք է ունենա *բոլոր ավանդական եկեղեցիների* միասնությունը մեկ գաղափարի շուրջ` մարդկանց մոտեցնել առ Աստված: Այս գաղափարի համար բոլոր տեսակ դարավոր վիճաբանությունները պետք է ետ մղվեն:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ազգային անհատականությունը կորցնելուն. Մեր պարագային դա մասնակի այդպես չէ. Օրինակ ունենանք Հայ Կաթողիկե եկեղեցին և Մխիթարյան միաբանությունը: Երկուսի պարագայում ազգայինի պահպանությունը մեծ բարձրության վրա է, սակայն արի ու տես որ շատ ավանդույթներ տեղի են տվել` զիջելով լատինականին կամ եւրոպականին:
Ինչևէ, թերևս կարողացա օգտակար լինել:

*Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն*

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի եղբայր Շմավոն ( քանի որ մենք Քրիստոսով եղբայրներ ենք չ՞է ) ուզում եմ որ ավելի մոտիկից բացատրեք փրկության հարցը, որը ավելի կարևոր է քան այսօրվա ծեսերը և ուրիշ բաներ որ կատարվում են: Այսօր մեր հայերը հպարտանում են ասելով մենք 1700 տարվա քրիստոնյաներ ենք ( կարծելով Քրիստոնեությունը տարիների մեջ, ոչ թե  որակի, որը շատ ցավալի է: Դա շատ լավ է որ մենք 1700 տարի առաջ ընդունեցինք Քրիստոնեությունը որպես պետական կրոն, բայց դա կրոն չէ, կրոնը՝ մուսուլմանությունն է, բուդիզմն է և աելն, *Քրիստոնեությունը դա կյանք է*, որտեղ մարդուն սպասվում է հավիտենական կյանք մեր տիրոջ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի կողմից: Բացատրեք խնդրեմ 10 կույսերի առակը որը այս ժամանակներին է վերաբերվում, *խոսեք դժոխքի մասին*, որը շատերը կարծում են *ՍՈՒՏ է*: Այդ պատմություններից մեկը ինձ էիք ուղարկել ինտերնետով, Գլենդել, քալիֆոռնիա: Ինչ է այսորվա հային պետք փրկվելու համար Աստծո գալիք դատաստանից, որը անխուսափելի է այն մարդկանց համար որ չեն ընդունել Հիսուս Քրիստոսին որպես իրենց անձնական փրկիչ և տեր: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում մեր այսօրվա հայ ժողովրդի մասին և հայ երիտասարդության մասին, որը մատների արանքով է նայում այս հարցին ( իարկե ոչ բոլորը ):Կարծում եք Քրիստոսի ապրած կյանքը ապրում է մեր հայ ժողովուրդը թե՞ ոչ: Բայց Քրիստոսի ապրած կյանքը ապրել շաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ դժվար, որը նա է ուզում և փրկության միակ երաշխիքն է: Կարծում եմ մենք պետք է շատ զգույշ նայենք այս հարցին քանի որ Աստվածաշունչը ասում է՝ Ահա նա գալիս է և վարձահատույց է լինելու նրանց ովքեր պահում են նրա խոսքը, իսկ ովքեր հնազանդ չգտնվեցին կդատապարտվեն մինջև հավիտյան՝ դժոխքում:  *Մի մերժեք Աստծո սերը որը քաղցր է մեղրից և Հիսուս Քրիստոսի կատարած թանկագին գործը որը նա արեց մեզ բոլորիս համար իր կյանքը տալով խաչի վրա:* Որ ինքը մեղք եղավ մեր մեղքերը վերցնելու համար որ մենք հավիտյան ապրենք նրա հետ դրախտում: Ալելույա Հիսուսին: Խնդրում եմ մի՛ ասեք թե նա Հրեա է եղել( ձեզ չի վերաբերվում եղբայր Շմավոն), սա Հրեաների պատմությունն է և այլն: *Նա Բարձրյալ Աստծո որդին է*, հավատացեք իմ հայ ժողովուրդ ջան: Հիսուսին Հրեաներն էլ չնդունեցին որովհետև կույր էին ինչպես հիմա մեզանից շատ շատերը: Հավատացեք Հիսուսին և իր կատարած գործին, թե չէ Աստծու բարկությունը կգա մեզ վրա: 
> Թող Աստծու օրհնությունը և Հիսուս Քրիստոսի սերն ու խաղաղությունը լինի բոլորիտ հետ:
> 
> Հարգանքներով՝ Հայ Քրիստոնյա


Ողջունում եմ քեզ հայ Քրիստոնյա. Անունդ իմանայի անունով կդիմեի: Ինչևէ նախ և առաջ հետևյալն ասեմ: Այո բոլորս եղբայր ենք ի Քրիստոս, սակայն յուրաքանչյուրս ունենք այս երկրում ինչ-ինչ գործեր կատարելու առաքելություն և դրան համապատասխան կրում են մեր կոչումները: և ես շատ երախտապարտ կլինեի , որ ինձ դիմեիր Տեր Հայր կամ Տեր Շմավոն : Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ:
Այսօր շատ են մարդիկ որոնք պարծենում են մեր փառավոր անցյալով, սակայն մենք պետք է քաջ գիտակցենք, որ մծտապես անցյալ նայողը չի կարողանում ներկայում ապրել, էլ խոսք չկա ապագան կերտելու մասինԼ: Այնպես որ մենք պետք է սեպենք մեր սրտերի մեջ , որ այսօրվա օրն է վճռորոշ մեր անմահ հոգիների համար: Ամենևին չեմ պատրաստվում որևէ մեկին վախեցնել գալիք արհավիրքներո, եթե Աստծուն չընդունենք մեզ որպես Փրկիչ: Բայց հետևյալն ասեմ .Աստված արարեց մարդուն կատարյալ էակ, սակայն մարդն ինքն իր արարքի պատճառով անկում ապրեց և նրա կյանքը լցվեց տառապանքով և դժբախտություններով: Աստված սեր է և սեր է բխեցնում : Մենք շատ հաճախ հեռանում ենք Աստծուց և մշտական վազքի մեջ ընկնում անցողիկ հաճույքների ետևից, մոռանալով, որ դրանով մենք ոչ թե ազատություն ենք ձեռք բերում այլ հենց այդ թվացյալ ազատության գերին ենք դառնում:Այո դժոխք կա, սակայն, պարտադիր չէ այն ընդունել իբրև եռացող կաթսա. Այն իրականում Աստցո բացակայությութնն է: *Ուր չկա Աստված, այնտեղ դժոխք է*:
Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

----------


## VisTolog

> *Աստված մարդուն ստեղծեց կատարյալ* և մարդմեղանչեց դրա համար մարդիկ տառապում են իսկ Աստված այդ բանի մեջ կապ չունի: Աստված մարդուն ստեղծել է որ նա չտառապի այլ մարդը հենց ինքը ընտրեց այդ ճամփան, որից Աստված ասում է զղջա և ետ դարձիր:
> Աստված թույլ չի տալիս ոչ մի վատ բան մարդու կյանքում, *մարդիկ ծնվում են և մեռնում որովհետև դա է մեր ժառանգածը Ադամից*: *Ասվածաշունչը ասում է՝ ինչպես Ադամի պատճառով մահը եկավ աշխարհ, այնպես էլ Քրիստոսի միջոցով կյանքը եկավ:*Այնպես որ Աստված թույլ չի տալիս այլ մարդիկ դա արդեն որդեգրել են դրա համար մահը անխուսափելի է մարդուց:
> Փոքր երեխաների հարցում կամ այլ մահտարաժամնէրի դեպքում ուրիշ է: Երեխան եթե մահանում է փոքր տարիքում դա ըստ Աստվածաշնչի լինում է երկու դեպքում՝
> 1) Աստված լավ գիտի մարդունծնված օրվանից մինջև մահ, այսինքն նա լավ գիտի այդ երեխան ինչ է լինելու կամ դառնալու երբ մեծանա: Իսկ նրանց մահանալու դեպքում նրանք 100% փոխադրվում է ԴՐԱԽՏ, քանի որ նա մեղքը դեռ չի հասկանում:
> 2) Մյուս դեպքում ավելի ցավալի է բայց դա այդպես է, որ երեխան ծնվում արատներով ըստ բժշկական տվյալների դա մարդ պետք է նորմալ ապրի և չշարաշահի իր կյանքը ամեն տեսակ սխալ բաներով, այսինքն՝ ծխել, խմել, թմրանյութեր և շատ այլ բաներ: Իսկ Աստծո տեսակետից դա ուրիշ է, Աստված ասում է դա կարող է պատճառ լինել ծողների՝ այսինքն եթե մեկը պիղծ կյանքով է ապրում կամ ապրել, նրա դատապարտվում է այդպիսի դատաստանի և նա կտառապի դա տեսնելով որ իր երխան ծնվել է այդպես: Հիմա կասեք ի՞չ դաժան Աստված է: Նա դաժան չէ, մենք ենք դաժան որ չենք ենթարկվու իր խոսքին: Հետո էլ մահը շատերի համար վերջ է բայց ճիշտ Քրիստոնիայի համար՝ Ծնունդ: Որովհետև մարդ առաջինը Հոգի է, հետո մարմին, մարմինը ոչնչանում է իսկ Հոգին երբեք: Եվ Աստված մեզ նոր մարմն է խոստացել երկնքում, որը կատարյալ է և առանց մեղքի: Դու այնտեղ չես կարող մեղք գործել որովհետև այնտեղ մեղքի բնություն չկա:
> 
> Հույսով եմ գոնե փոքր ինչ պատասխանեցի ձեր հարցերին:
> Սիրով ձեր Քրիստոսով եղբայր՝ Հայ Քրիստոնյա:


*Մեջբերում*
*1) Աստված լավ գիտի մարդուն ծնված օրվանից մինջև մահ, այսինքն նա լավ գիտի այդ երեխան ինչ է լինելու կամ դառնալու երբ մեծանա: Իսկ նրանց մահանալու դեպքում նրանք 100% փոխադրվում է ԴՐԱԽՏ, քանի որ նա մեղքը դեռ չի հասկանում:*
Դե մի պատճառ պիտի չէ լիներ :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

Չգիտեմ այսպիսի հարց եղել է թե ոչ.
 Պետք է հավատալ  <<թուղթ ու գրերին>>
երկրորդ հարցը. Վերջերս երևի դուք էլ լսած կլինեք, որ Լեննականում մի մարդա հայտնվել ու բուժում է բոլորին, Տեր Հայր ինչ կարծիք ունեք դրա մասին;

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Չգիտեմ այսպիսի հարց եղել է թե ոչ.
>  Պետք է հավատալ  <<թուղթ ու գրերին>>
> երկրորդ հարցը. Վերջերս երևի դուք էլ լսած կլինեք, որ Լեննականում մի մարդա հայտնվել ու բուժում է բոլորին, Տեր Հայր ինչ կարծիք ունեք դրա մասին;


Աստված օրհնի քեզ Մարդ.
Թուղթ ու գիր հասկացողությունը այնքանով կարող է մարդու վրա ազդել որքանով նա վախենում կամ տեղիք է տալիս այդ ամենին: Եթե դու հավատում ես Աստծուն և ընդունում ես, որ նա է ամենակարողը և զորեղը, ապա դու չպետք է վախենաս որևէ բանից: Ինչպես ասվում է Սաղմոսների գրում, Տերն է իմ հովիվը , ես որևէ բանի կարիք չպետք է ուեշնենամ և ումից պիտի վախենամ: Թուղթ ու գիրը և նմանատիպ այլ երևույթներ դասվում են չարի գործերի մեջ և իրենցից ներկայացնում Սատանայի գործունեության մի ձև, որով նա մարդուն մշտապես կամենում է հեռացնել Աստծուց և հավատից: Եթե դու հավատում ես Աստծուն , քեզ համարում ես քրիստոնյա գոնե մկրտությամբ և առավել ևս ապրածդ կյանքով , *ապա դու որևէ կերպ պետք է ուշադրություն չդարձնես այդ տեսակ բաների:* Ապրիր քո հավատքով և հեռու մնա նրանցից:
Իսկ այդ տղայի մասին որևէ հստակ բան չեմ կարող ասել, քանի բժշկությունը որպես Աստծուց կարող է տրվել որպես շնորհ, սակայն չարն էլ կարող մարդուն շփոթության մատնել ինչ ինչ հնարքներով: Չպետք է անմիջապես ամեն ինչին հավատալ, այլ պետք ամեն ինչ հետաքննել և հասկանալ , թե ումից է` Բարուց թե չարից:

_Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------


## Հայ Քրիստոնյա

> Ողջունում եմ քեզ հայ Քրիստոնյա. Անունդ իմանայի անունով կդիմեի: Ինչևէ նախ և առաջ հետևյալն ասեմ: Այո բոլորս եղբայր ենք ի Քրիստոս, սակայն յուրաքանչյուրս ունենք այս երկրում ինչ-ինչ գործեր կատարելու առաքելություն և դրան համապատասխան կրում են մեր կոչումները: և ես շատ երախտապարտ կլինեի , որ ինձ դիմեիր Տեր Հայր կամ Տեր Շմավոն : Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ:
> Այսօր շատ են մարդիկ որոնք պարծենում են մեր փառավոր անցյալով, սակայն մենք պետք է քաջ գիտակցենք, որ մծտապես անցյալ նայողը չի կարողանում ներկայում ապրել, էլ խոսք չկա ապագան կերտելու մասինԼ: Այնպես որ մենք պետք է սեպենք մեր սրտերի մեջ , որ այսօրվա օրն է վճռորոշ մեր անմահ հոգիների համար: Ամենևին չեմ պատրաստվում որևէ մեկին վախեցնել գալիք արհավիրքներո, եթե Աստծուն չընդունենք մեզ որպես Փրկիչ: Բայց հետևյալն ասեմ .Աստված արարեց մարդուն կատարյալ էակ, սակայն մարդն ինքն իր արարքի պատճառով անկում ապրեց և նրա կյանքը լցվեց տառապանքով և դժբախտություններով: Աստված սեր է և սեր է բխեցնում : Մենք շատ հաճախ հեռանում ենք Աստծուց և մշտական վազքի մեջ ընկնում անցողիկ հաճույքների ետևից, մոռանալով, որ դրանով մենք ոչ թե ազատություն ենք ձեռք բերում այլ հենց այդ թվացյալ ազատության գերին ենք դառնում:Այո դժոխք կա, սակայն, պարտադիր չէ այն ընդունել իբրև եռացող կաթսա. Այն իրականում Աստցո բացակայությութնն է: *Ուր չկա Աստված, այնտեղ դժոխք է*:
> Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա


Բարև ձեզ իմ անունս Արարատ է և ես լիովին համաձայն եմ ձեզ հետ, Աստված օրհնի ձեզ և թող Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու գործը և առաքելությունը միայն ու միայն Աստծո փառքի համար ծառայի, քանի որ մեր եկեղեցին հենց այդ հիմքերի վրա դրվեց 301 թվականին: Ես սիրում եմ իմ Հայ ազգը, Աստված առավել ևս, բայց ինձ համար առավել կարևոր է իմ փրկիչ և իմ տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի սերը և օրհնությունը իմ կյանքում, որը վեր է ամեն մտքից: Աստծո մոտ խտրականություն չկա՝ Հայ, Հրեա, Հույն, թե Ասորի: *Աստված իր կյանքը տվեց խաչի վրա բոլորի համար*: Դժոխքի համար էլ ասեմ որ ես չեմ ասում վախեցնես մեր Ակումբացիներին, առանց էտ էլ շատերը վախեցած են ( *կատակ* ) :Smile: , բայց նրանցից շատերը ոչ դրախտ են իմանում, ոչ էլ դժոխք և ես իմ աչքերով տեսել եմ թե ինչպես են ծաղրում Աստծո Սուրբ խոսքը, որը շատ ցավալի է: Փառքը մեր Աստծուն և Հիսուս Քրիստոսին իր Աստվածային ճշմարտության համար: Աստված օրհնի ձեզ և ձեր տունը, Ամեն: 
Հուսամ նորից կզրուցենք իրար հետ որևէ թեմայի շուրջ:

Հարգանքներով Հայ Քրիստոնյա կամ Քրիստոնյա Հայ:

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց



> Աստված օրհնի քեզ Մարդ.
> Թուղթ ու գիր հասկացողությունը այնքանով կարող է մարդու վրա ազդել որքանով նա վախենում կամ տեղիք է տալիս այդ ամենին: Եթե դու հավատում ես Աստծուն և ընդունում ես, որ նա է ամենակարողը և զորեղը, ապա դու չպետք է վախենաս որևէ բանից: Ինչպես ասվում է Սաղմոսների գրում, Տերն է իմ հովիվը , ես որևէ բանի կարիք չպետք է ուեշնենամ և ումից պիտի վախենամ: Թուղթ ու գիրը և նմանատիպ այլ երևույթներ դասվում են չարի գործերի մեջ և իրենցից ներկայացնում Սատանայի գործունեության մի ձև, որով նա մարդուն մշտապես կամենում է հեռացնել Աստծուց և հավատից: Եթե դու հավատում ես Աստծուն , քեզ համարում ես քրիստոնյա գոնե մկրտությամբ և առավել ևս ապրածդ կյանքով , *ապա դու որևէ կերպ պետք է ուշադրություն չդարձնես այդ տեսակ բաների:* Ապրիր քո հավատքով և հեռու մնա նրանցից:
> Իսկ այդ տղայի մասին որևէ հստակ բան չեմ կարող ասել, քանի բժշկությունը որպես Աստծուց կարող է տրվել որպես շնորհ, սակայն չարն էլ կարող մարդուն շփոթության մատնել ինչ ինչ հնարքներով: Չպետք է անմիջապես ամեն ինչին հավատալ, այլ պետք ամեն ինչ հետաքննել և հասկանալ , թե ումից է` Բարուց թե չարից:
> 
> _Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_


Լիովին համաձայն եմ ձեր մտքի հետ: *Ատված ասում է ահա կյանքն ու մահը լեզվիտ եմ դնում և կողքից հուշում է՝ ընտրիր կյանքը որ ապրես*: *Աստված Ադամին ազատ կամք տվեց, բայց ասաց՝ չուտես այդ պտուղից և եթե կերար դրանից անշուշտ պետք է մեռնես*: Հիմա շատերը խաբվում են իրենց ցանկություններից և ամեն տեսակ բաներից և փորձություններ կրում: *Հնազանվեք Աստծուն որ ապրեք իմ Հայ ազգակիցներ*: Պարզապես ուզում եմ փառք տալ Աստծուն ձեր ճշմարտությունների համար, *կեցցեք*: :Smile:

----------


## Ter Hayr

Լիովին համաձայն եմ ձեր մտքի հետ: *Ատված ասում է ահա կյանքն ու մահը լեզվիտ եմ դնում և կողքից հուշում է՝ ընտրիր կյանքը որ ապրես*: *Աստված Ադամին ազատ կամք տվեց, բայց ասաց՝ չուտես այդ պտուղից և եթե կերար դրանից անշուշտ պետք է մեռնես*: Հիմա շատերը խաբվում են իրենց ցանկություններից և ամեն տեսակ բաներից և փորձություններ կրում: *Հնազանվեք Աստծուն որ ապրեք իմ Հայ ազգակիցներ*: Պարզապես ուզում եմ փառք տալ Աստծուն ձեր ճշմարտությունների համար, *կեցցեք*: :Smile: [/QUOTE]

Ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է անել այս աշխարհում, և նաև հնարավոր է փառք գտնել մարդկանց մեջ, սակայն հետևյալը պետք է ասեմ, որ ձառավորյալ է միայն Աստված: Մարդկային փառքն անցողիկ է ինչպես անցողիկ են տարաբնույթ աղանդները, որ ծագեցին մեր երկրում: Ամեն ինչ պետք է կատարել սիրով և ասես Աստծո համար: Սա է երաշխիքը հաջողության և օրհնության ստացման համար: 
_Աստված թող օրհնի բոլորիդ

Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------


## VisTolog

> Աստված օրհնի քեզ Մարդ.
> Թուղթ ու գիր հասկացողությունը այնքանով կարող է մարդու վրա ազդել որքանով նա վախենում կամ տեղիք է տալիս այդ ամենին: Եթե դու հավատում ես Աստծուն և ընդունում ես, որ նա է ամենակարողը և զորեղը, ապա դու չպետք է վախենաս որևէ բանից: Ինչպես ասվում է Սաղմոսների գրում, Տերն է իմ հովիվը , ես որևէ բանի կարիք չպետք է ուեշնենամ և ումից պիտի վախենամ: Թուղթ ու գիրը և նմանատիպ այլ երևույթներ դասվում են չարի գործերի մեջ և իրենցից ներկայացնում Սատանայի գործունեության մի ձև, որով նա մարդուն մշտապես կամենում է հեռացնել Աստծուց և հավատից: Եթե դու հավատում ես Աստծուն , քեզ համարում ես քրիստոնյա գոնե մկրտությամբ և առավել ևս ապրածդ կյանքով , *ապա դու որևէ կերպ պետք է ուշադրություն չդարձնես այդ տեսակ բաների:* Ապրիր քո հավատքով և հեռու մնա նրանցից:
> Իսկ այդ տղայի մասին որևէ հստակ բան չեմ կարող ասել, քանի բժշկությունը որպես Աստծուց կարող է տրվել որպես շնորհ, սակայն չարն էլ կարող մարդուն շփոթության մատնել ինչ ինչ հնարքներով: Չպետք է անմիջապես ամեն ինչին հավատալ, այլ պետք ամեն ինչ հետաքննել և հասկանալ , թե ումից է` Բարուց թե չարից:
> 
> _Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_


Բարև ձեզ. :Smile: 
Այդ մարդուն ես հավատում եմ, որ բուժում է բոլորին, բայց կարծում եմ, որ այդտեղ մի բան այն չէ:Այդ մասին ես մի ֆիլմ ունեմ, որտեղ նրա նման մեկը սկսում է  բուժել բոլորին ... իսկ հետո պարզվում է, որ նա դաշինք / չգիտեմ ճիշտ բառ է/  է կնքած լինում Աստծո թշնամիների հետ... այդ պատճառով ես չգիտեմ ինչ մտածեմ:

Թուղթ ու  գրերին  կարծում եմ, որ չեմ կարող  չհավատալ, քանի որ դրա հետևանքները ես տեսել եմ, և ոչ մեկ անգամ:Ես ինքս վախենում եմ նույնիսկ այդ բառը արտահայտեմ:Կարծում եմ, որ ով էլ տեսնի թուղթ ու գրերի հետևանքները, և  այն էլ փաստերով, դժվար թե չհավատա դրանց:
Ամեն դեպքում թող Աստված հեռու պահի մարդկանց այդպիսի չար մարդկանցից:

----------


## dvgray

*Տեր Հայր*

Ուզում եմ ասել, որ ուղղակի ապշած եմ ձեր պատասխանների բազմակողմանիությամբ ու խորությամբ, որոնք իմ մոտ սկսում են կոտրել բավականին կարծրացած կաղապարներ /ստերիոտիպեր/, որ ունեի մեր եկեղեցակաների հանդեպ: Սա երևի գալիս էր նրանից, որ քիչ եմ շփվել: 
Իմ մոտ այս մասով ծագել է մի հարց:
Մեր կրոնավորիները կրոնական ուսումնառության ժամանակ խորությամբ ուսումնասիրու՞մ են գիտություն /ֆիզիկա, մաթեմաթիկա և այլն/ թե դա միայն ինքնազարգացման արդյունք է:

Մյուս հարցերս:
Ես հասկանում եմ, որ կրոնավորի հիմնական առաքելությունը Աստծո և մարդու մեջ յուրահատուկ դեսպանի դերն է /կարող է և սխալվում եմ  :Think: /: Սակայն ես կարծում եմ, որ որպես պատրաստված, գիտակ մարդիկ, նրանք նաև կրում են որոշակի առաքելություններ նաև քաղաքացիական, հասարակական կյանքի հանդեպ արտահայտելու իրենց վերաբերմունքը  /Նաև իրենց քարոզների ժամանակ/: Կարծես հայ հանրության կյանքը ամբողջովին դուրս է թողնված մեր եկեղեցու հայրերի ուշադրությունից, չհաշված իհարկե չնչին բացառությունները հանձինս Պոլսո մեր պատրիարքի, որը ակտիվ դերակատարություն ունի ոչ միայն Թուրքիայի, այլ ամբողջ հայության կենսական կարևորության մի շարք հարցերում:

Ինչպես է նայում մեր եկեղեցին Երևանից Էջմիածին ճանապարհին փռված կազինոների գոյութանը: Ինչու՞ չի ասում իր վճռական խոսքը դրանք այդտեղից վերացնելու, և մի "անմարդաբնակ", բնակավայրերից ու մարդուց հեռու վայր տեղափոխելու համար: Չէ՞ որ դրա մասին ընդունված է անգամ հատուկ օրենք: Ու ընդհանուր առմամբ, ինչ վերաբերմուք ոնի մեր եկեղեցին "կազինո" կոչված արհավիրքի նկատմամբ: Չէ՞ որ այնտեղ "սպանվում են" ոչ միայն երիտասարդի ընտանիքը ու զավակները , այլ նաև իր հոգին, հոգեկան աշխաչհը: Նա վերածվում է մի զոմբիակերպ արարածի, որին այլևս ոչինչ չի հետաքրքրում: Եվ ինչու՞ իր բարցրաձայն խոսքը չի ասում մեր եկեղեցին, երբ այդ "զվարճանքին" են տրվում մեր ազգի բարձրագույն ղեկավարութունը /նախարարներ, դեպուտատներ և այլն/:  Չէ՞ որ սա նաև բարոյական խնդիր է:

----------


## Grieg

Տեր Հայր, 

ես ունեմ հետևյալ հարցերը
1. Ինչպես եք  վերաբերվում  եղեկեցիներում տիրող վճարովի ծառայություներին?
2. Հայասատանում մոտ 30% գտնվում են աղքատի կարգավիճակում,  մեղք է արդյոք շքեղությունը? որն է շքեղության սահմանը քրիստոնյա մարդու համար? 
ըստ որոշ թերթերի Գարեգին Բ.-ին պատկանում է 250.000-350.000 ԱՄՆ դոլար արժեք ունեցող ավտոմեքենա, եթե դա համապատասխանում է իրականությունը, ինչ եք կարծում արդարացի է արդյոք անշունչ իրի համար այդպիսի գումար ծախսել..չե որ այդ նույն գումարով կարելի էր բազմաթիվ սոցիալապես անապահով ընտանիքների և հաշմանդամ մարդկանց օգնություն ցուցաբերել
3. Նախորդ դարի ընթացքում բազմաթիվ գիտնականեր  տարբեր հետազոտությունների և պեղումների արդյունքում պնդեցին որ Հիսուսը մինչ 33 իր տարին 17 տարվա ընթացքում ապրել է Հնդկաստանում և Տիբեթում.../և այլ տեղեկություններ ինչպես օրինակ` Հիսուսը նշված է բուդիստական պատմաբաների կողմից Սուրբ Իսա անունով/ , ձեր կարծիքը այդ  փաստերի մասին?
4. Որևիցե միջոցառումներ կազմակերպվում են որպիսզի վերականգել երիտասարդության կորցված հետաքրքությունը  կրոնի հանդեպ  ? 
կան երկրներ որտեղ եկեղեցին մասնակցում է սպորտի, գիտակրթական ծրագրերի զարգացմանը կամ օրինակ ռոք համերգների կազմակերպման ապացուցելով որ պարտադիր չե ունենալ կոնսերվատիվ հայացքներ.
5. ապագայում հաշմանդամներ հնարավորույուն կունենան գենետիկայի զարգացման շնորհիվ փոխելու իրանց կյանքը , արդյոք պետք պետք է զարգացնել գենետիկ տեխնոլոգիաները ? ինչպես եք վերաբերվում կլոնավորմանը ? 
6.Դպրոցներում ինչն է նախընտրելի դասավանդել բիբլիական կրեացոնիզմ,գիտական կրեացիոնիզմ թե դարվինիզմ?
7.Կան արդյոք կաշառակերության դեպքեր մեր եկեղեցական համակարգում? կամ դեպքեր որտեղ ծանոթն/բարեկամբներին առավելություն է տրվել որոշ հարցերում

*Շնորհակալություն*,
Վարդան.

----------

Freeman (21.07.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ մոտ մի քանի հարց ծագեց:



> Մկրտությունը և մնացած այլ եկեղեցական խորհուրդները վավեր են համարվում, երբ որ կատարվում են ձեռնադրված և օծված քահանայի միջոցով:


1. Կարո՞ղ եք վերը նշվածն Աստվածաշնչով հիմնավորել:
2. Մի՞թե չմկրտվածները չեն փրկվում, նույնիսկ եթե հավատում են Հիսուս Քրիստոսին:
3. Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին ի՞նչ է ասում հոգևոր պարգևների մասին (Ա Կորնթ. 12)

----------

Freeman (21.07.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Բարև ձեզ.
> Այդ մարդուն ես հավատում եմ, որ բուժում է բոլորին, բայց կարծում եմ, որ այդտեղ մի բան այն չէ:Այդ մասին ես մի ֆիլմ ունեմ, որտեղ նրա նման մեկը սկսում է  բուժել բոլորին ... իսկ հետո պարզվում է, որ նա դաշինք / չգիտեմ ճիշտ բառ է/  է կնքած լինում Աստծո թշնամիների հետ... այդ պատճառով ես չգիտեմ ինչ մտածեմ:
> 
> Թուղթ ու  գրերին  կարծում եմ, որ չեմ կարող  չհավատալ, քանի որ դրա հետևանքները ես տեսել եմ, և ոչ մեկ անգամ:Ես ինքս վախենում եմ նույնիսկ այդ բառը արտահայտեմ:Կարծում եմ, որ ով էլ տեսնի թուղթ ու գրերի հետևանքները, և  այն էլ փաստերով, դժվար թե չհավատա դրանց:
> Ամեն դեպքում թող Աստված հեռու պահի մարդկանց այդպիսի չար մարդկանցից:



Վիստա, սխալ ես անում որ վախենում. Այս պարագայում վախենալ, նծանակում է ընդունել նարա ուժեղ լինելը քո անձիդ նկատմամբ. Իսկ ես իմ խոսքում ասացի, որ պետք վախեալ ոչ թե թուղթ ու գչից և նրա հետևաքներից, այլ երկյուղել Աստծուց: Աստծուց զորավոր ոչ մի բան չկա. Քո ասած հետևանքները չէին էլ լինի , եթե մարդիկ Աստծուն ավելի ապավինեին, քան գրբացներին.

*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------


## Ter Hayr

> *Տեր Հայր*
> 
> Ուզում եմ ասել, որ ուղղակի ապշած եմ ձեր պատասխանների բազմակողմանիությամբ ու խորությամբ, որոնք իմ մոտ սկսում են կոտրել բավականին կարծրացած կաղապարներ /ստերիոտիպեր/, որ ունեի մեր եկեղեցակաների հանդեպ: Սա երևի գալիս էր նրանից, որ քիչ եմ շփվել: 
> Իմ մոտ այս մասով ծագել է մի հարց:
> Մեր կրոնավորիները կրոնական ուսումնառության ժամանակ խորությամբ ուսումնասիրու՞մ են գիտություն /ֆիզիկա, մաթեմաթիկա և այլն/ թե դա միայն ինքնազարգացման արդյունք է:
> 
> Մյուս հարցերս:
> Ես հասկանում եմ, որ կրոնավորի հիմնական առաքելությունը Աստծո և մարդու մեջ յուրահատուկ դեսպանի դերն է /կարող է և սխալվում եմ /: Սակայն ես կարծում եմ, որ որպես պատրաստված, գիտակ մարդիկ, նրանք նաև կրում են որոշակի առաքելություններ նաև քաղաքացիական, հասարակական կյանքի հանդեպ արտահայտելու իրենց վերաբերմունքը  /Նաև իրենց քարոզների ժամանակ/: Կարծես հայ հանրության կյանքը ամբողջովին դուրս է թողնված մեր եկեղեցու հայրերի ուշադրությունից, չհաշված իհարկե չնչին բացառությունները հանձինս Պոլսո մեր պատրիարքի, որը ակտիվ դերակատարություն ունի ոչ միայն Թուրքիայի, այլ ամբողջ հայության կենսական կարևորության մի շարք հարցերում:
> 
> Ինչպես է նայում մեր եկեղեցին Երևանից Էջմիածին ճանապարհին փռված կազինոների գոյութանը: Ինչու՞ չի ասում իր վճռական խոսքը դրանք այդտեղից վերացնելու, և մի "անմարդաբնակ", բնակավայրերից ու մարդուց հեռու վայր տեղափոխելու համար: Չէ՞ որ դրա մասին ընդունված է անգամ հատուկ օրենք: Ու ընդհանուր առմամբ, ինչ վերաբերմուք ոնի մեր եկեղեցին "կազինո" կոչված արհավիրքի նկատմամբ: Չէ՞ որ այնտեղ "սպանվում են" ոչ միայն երիտասարդի ընտանիքը ու զավակները , այլ նաև իր հոգին, հոգեկան աշխաչհը: Նա վերածվում է մի զոմբիակերպ արարածի, որին այլևս ոչինչ չի հետաքրքրում: Եվ ինչու՞ իր բարցրաձայն խոսքը չի ասում մեր եկեղեցին, երբ այդ "զվարճանքին" են տրվում մեր ազգի բարձրագույն ղեկավարութունը /նախարարներ, դեպուտատներ և այլն/:  Չէ՞ որ սա նաև բարոյական խնդիր է:


Աստված օրհնի քեզ.
Շնորհակալ եմ բարի խոսքերի համար.Սկսեմ պատասխանել քեզ հետաքրքրող հարցերին.
Ճեմարան ընդունվում են միջնակարգ կրթությամբ, ասել է թե 10-րդ դասարանը ավարտած, կամ ութամյա կրթությամբ և միջին մասնագիտական կրթություն ստացած անձինք: Ճշգրիտ գիտությունների այն պաշարը, որը ձևավորվում է դպրոցում բավարար է , և քանի որ ճեմարանը ոչ թե կիրառական գիտություններ տվող հաստատություն է այլ հումանիտար, ապա և մաթեմատիկա, ֆիզիկա և նման առարկաներ ճեմարանում չեն դասավանդվում:
Այո , կրոնավորը իր ազգի և եկեղեցու սպասավորն է : Նրա առաքելությունը Աստծո խոսքը տարածելն է:Սակայն , բնավ որևէ հոգևորական իրեն զուրկ չի պահում հասարակական կյանքում իր ծառայությունը մատուցելուց. Պարզապես ոմանք ավելի ակտիվ, ոմանք` նվազ:Ինչ վերաբերում է Պոլսո պատրիարքին, ապա նա իր հայանպաստ գործունեությունը կատարում է և այդ անում ծածուկ կերպով, քանի որ Թուրքիան միակ երկիրն է, ուր պետությունը իրավասու է պատրիարքին չհանդուրժելով հեռացնել իր պաշտոնից: Սա չի նշանակում որ այսօրվա պատրիարքը վախենում է, պարզապես նա ավելի զգուշավոր է մոտենում այդօրինակ հարցերին:
Իսկ կազինոները չարիք են , և այստեղ ինչքան էլ եկեղեցին իր խոսքն ասի, միևնույն է, այնտեղ սարսափելի գումարների խնդիր կա, որը մեր շատ պաշտոնյաների եկամութներից է: Իսկ օրենքը միշտ էլ կարելի շրջանցել հենց օրենքի միջոցով: Պարզ մի օրինակ բերեմ. Համաձայն կազինոներին վերաբերող օրենքի, այդ կառույցները չպետք է լինեն Երևանի տարածքում այլ մարզերում, ասել է թե Երևանից դուրս: Ջրվեժ համայնքում մի կազինո կա, որը կառուցվել է հենց բնակելի տներին կից, տներ, որոնք համարվում են Երևան: Իսկ իչպես? հարց է առաջանում. Շատ պարզ և օրենքի շրջանակում: Ջրվեժ համայնքը բաժանված է երկու մասի` բանավան և գյուղ: Վերջինս  մտնում է կոտայքի մարզի մեջ ըստ վարչական բաժանման իսկ տարածքային առումով նա մաս է կազմում մեր քաղամայր Երևանի: Կազինոն ել կառուցվել է մարզային հատվածում: Օրենքով ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է: Իսկ բարոյապես?
Ինքնին խաղամոլության երևույթը, պարսավելի է և համարվում մեղք:
Հետևությունները թողնում ձեզ: Պարզապես ցավալի է, որ մարդ կարող է մեկ գիշերվա ընթացքումվատնել մի քանի միլիոն դրամ, սակայն զլանա դրա անգամ մեկ տոկոսը տալ անօթևան մարդու:
Աստված  թող պահի մեր ազգը` հեռու ամեն փորցանքներից

*Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն*

----------


## Second Chance

Հարգելի  Տ.Հայր  ինձ մի  հարց է շատ  հետաքրքրում, որի  պատասխանը վաղուց  չեմ գտնում---Ինչու ՞է կաթոլիկական և առաքելական եկեղեցիներում ընդունված սրբերին  աղոթելը, չէ որ  դա  աստվածաշնչյան  որևէ հիմք չունի...  Իսկ եթե իրականում  կա  նման հիմք կխնդրեի մեջբերում անել  և բացատրել
նախապես շնորհակալություն

----------


## dvgray

*Տեր Հայր*
Շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար:




> Ինչ վերաբերում է Պոլսո պատրիարքին, ապա նա իր հայանպաստ գործունեությունը կատարում է և այդ անում ծածուկ կերպով, քանի որ Թուրքիան միակ երկիրն է, ուր պետությունը իրավասու է պատրիարքին չհանդուրժելով հեռացնել իր պաշտոնից: Սա չի նշանակում որ այսօրվա պատրիարքը վախենում է, պարզապես նա ավելի զգուշավոր է մոտենում այդօրինակ հարցերին:


Ինձ թվում է, որ իրար ճիշտ չենք հասկացել:  Ես ավելի շուտ գրում էի մեր Պոլսո պատրիարքի օրինակելի վարքի մասին: Օրինակելի՝ որպես մարդ, որպես մտավորական, որպես բարձր դասի կրոնավոր ու այդպիսի բարդ պայմաններում գտնվող համայնքի պատասխանատու:
Շատ կուզենայի, որ նման մարդիկ մեր ազգի մեջ ավելի հաճախ հանդիպեն:
Խորհին Հարգանքներով:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Հայր, 
> 
> ես ունեմ հետևյալ հարցերը
> 1. Ինչպես եք  վերաբերվում  եղեկեցիներում տիրող վճարովի ծառայություներին?
> 2. Հայասատանում մոտ 30% գտնվում են աղքատի կարգավիճակում,  մեղք է արդյոք շքեղությունը? որն է շքեղության սահմանը քրիստոնյա մարդու համար? 
> ըստ որոշ թերթերի Գարեգին Բ.-ին պատկանում է 250.000-350.000 ԱՄՆ դոլար արժեք ունեցող ավտոմեքենա, եթե դա համապատասխանում է իրականությունը, ինչ եք կարծում արդարացի է արդյոք անշունչ իրի համար այդպիսի գումար ծախսել..չե որ այդ նույն գումարով կարելի էր բազմաթիվ սոցիալապես անապահով ընտանիքների և հաշմանդամ մարդկանց օգնություն ցուցաբերել
> 3. Նախորդ դարի ընթացքում բազմաթիվ գիտնականեր  տարբեր հետազոտությունների և պեղումների արդյունքում պնդեցին որ Հիսուսը մինչ 33 իր տարին 17 տարվա ընթացքում ապրել է Հնդկաստանում և Տիբեթում.../և այլ տեղեկություններ ինչպես օրինակ` Հիսուսը նշված է բուդիստական պատմաբաների կողմից Սուրբ Իսա անունով/ , ձեր կարծիքը այդ  փաստերի մասին?
> 4. Որևիցե միջոցառումներ կազմակերպվում են որպիսզի վերականգել երիտասարդության կորցված հետաքրքությունը  կրոնի հանդեպ  ? 
> կան երկրներ որտեղ եկեղեցին մասնակցում է սպորտի, գիտակրթական ծրագրերի զարգացմանը կամ օրինակ ռոք համերգների կազմակերպման ապացուցելով որ պարտադիր չե ունենալ կոնսերվատիվ հայացքներ.
> ...


1.Հարգելի Վարդան , եկեղեցում վճարովի ծառայություններ չկան. Այն ամենը ինչ կատարվում է չունի որևէ սակագին. Սակայն քանի որ քահանաները չունեն աշխատավարձ, ապա ժողովուրդն է որ վարձաըրում է իր հոգևորականին որևէ ծիսական արարողություն անցկացնելու համար: Կամ էլ ժողովուրդը իր նախասիրած հոգևորականին ամենամսյա դրամական նվերներ է կատարում` տասանորդը, որով հոգևորականը իր պետքերն է հոգում:
2. Ասեմ, որ Վեհափառ Հայրապետը մի քանի բարերարներից նվեր է ստացել արտասահմանյան  մեքենաներ, թվով 2-ը, մի 2-ն էլ մնացել են դեռևս Լուսահոգի Վազգեն և Գարեգին Ա կաթողիկոսներից: Այնպես որ շտապում եմ հավաստիացնել, որ եկեղեցին երբևէ իրեն ընծայաբերված գումարների հետ այդպես անփութորենի չի վարվի, քանի որ հազարավոր այլ պեթքեր կան , որոնց համար և ծախսվում են այդ գումարները: 
Իսկ եթե Վեհափառ Հայրապետը արտասահմանյան մեքենայով է շրջում, դա միայն կարող է հային համակրանք և ուրախություն պատճառել. բա կսազեր մի ամբողջ ազգի կաթողիկոսի , որը ամենուրեք ներկայանում է իբրև հնամյա ժողովրդի և եկեղեցու հոգևոր առաջնորդ, մաշված կամ անհաջող մի մեքենայով շրջել: *Կան ավելի կարևոր հարցեր որոնց մեր ժողովուրդը պետք է իր ուշադրությունը դարփձնի*
3.Փաստեր, որոնք որքանով ապացուցելի ե ըստ գիտնականների, նույնքանով էլ մերժելի են: Պարզապես մարդը միշտ կամենում ամեն ինչի մեջ միստիկ երևույթներ տեսնել, և այդ ամենը կապել Հնդկաստանի կամ Տիբեթի հետ.
4.Նմանօրինակ միջոցառումներ մեր եկեղեցին նույնպես կազմակերպում է , գուցե և ոչ եւրոպական տարբերակներով, սակայն և արվում է.
յուրաքանչյուր եկեղեցուն կից կան երիտասարդական միություններ, որոնք հենց այդ գորցերով մի բան ավել, մշտապես զբաղվում են:
5.Պետք է ,_ ըստ իս_, քանի որ այդ ամենը կօգնի մարդուն անբուժելի հիվանդություններից ազատվել: _Իսկ կլոնավորմնը քրիստոնեական եկեղեցին դեմ է._
6.Այն ինչ որ ճշմարիտն է, զուգահեռելով թյուր ուսմունքների հետ, որպեսզի ամեն ինչ հասկանալի և պարզ լինի: Իսկ ճշմարիտըէ Աստվածային արարչագործությւնն է
7.Ոչ. անգամ հարցդ տեղին չէր. Սա հոգևոր կառույց է.

*Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան*

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց



> Հարգելի  Տ.Հայր  ինձ մի  հարց է շատ  հետաքրքրում, որի  պատասխանը վաղուց  չեմ գտնում---Ինչու ՞է կաթոլիկական և առաքելական եկեղեցիներում ընդունված սրբերին  աղոթելը, չէ որ  դա  աստվածաշնչյան  որևէ հիմք չունի...  Իսկ եթե իրականում  կա  նման հիմք կխնդրեի մեջբերում անել  և բացատրել
> նախապես շնորհակալություն


Մենք նրանց չենք աղոթում ինչպես կանեինք Աստծո պարագային , այլ խնրում նրանց բարեխոսել մեզ համար, քանի որ նրանք իրենց աստվածահաճո կյանքի համար արժանացան սրբացմանը: Բերեմ հատվածներ Պողոս առաքյալի նամակներից. Բ Կորնթ. Ա.11, Եփս.Զ 18, Հռոմ. ԺԵ 30 և այլն.
_Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

Ավելացվել է 14 րոպե անց



> *Տեր Հայր*
> Շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար:
> 
> 
> Ինձ թվում է, որ իրար ճիշտ չենք հասկացել:  Ես ավելի շուտ գրում էի մեր Պոլսո պատրիարքի օրինակելի վարքի մասին: Օրինակելի՝ որպես մարդ, որպես մտավորական, որպես բարձր դասի կրոնավոր ու այդպիսի բարդ պայմաններում գտնվող համայնքի պատասխանատու:
> Շատ կուզենայի, որ նման մարդիկ մեր ազգի մեջ ավելի հաճախ հանդիպեն:
> Խորհին Հարգանքներով:



_ՀԱՄԱԿԱՐԾԻՔ ԵՄ_

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Ինձ մոտ մի քանի հարց ծագեց:
> 
> 1. Կարո՞ղ եք վերը նշվածն Աստվածաշնչով հիմնավորել:
> 2. Մի՞թե չմկրտվածները չեն փրկվում, նույնիսկ եթե հավատում են Հիսուս Քրիստոսին:
> 3. Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին ի՞նչ է ասում հոգևոր պարգևների մասին (Ա Կորնթ. 12)


1. Քրիստոս , իր Համբարձման օրը, երբ վերջին անգամա հանդիպեց առաքյալների ասաց, որպեսզի գնան և մկրտեն բոլոր հեթանոսներին Հոր, Որդու և Սուրբ Հոգու անունով Մատթեոսի ավ. 28 գլ:
Իսկ առաքյալները այդ շնորհը հետագայում ձեռնադրության միջոցով փոխանցեցին հոգևորականների ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ.
2.Ինքը Հիսուս ասած, որ ով չծնվի Հոգուց և ջրից չի կարող մտնել Աստծո արքայություն.Իսկ դա հենց մկրտությունն է
3.Եկողեցին ընդունում , որ կան հոգևոր շնորհներ , որոնք բաշխում է Սուրբ Հոգին, և դա տեղի է ունենում Մկրտության ժամանակ
*Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------


## Hay-Qristonya

Սիրելիներ.:
Եթե ունեք հարցեր հոգևորականին, որոնց պատասխանը էլեկտրոնային տարբերակով ձեզ չի բավարարում, ուզում եք իմանալ ավելին, այցելե´ք ձեզ մոտ գտնվող  եկեղեցին (Հայ Առաքելական Սուրբ եկեղեցի) և մասնակցեք տեղում գործող երիտասարդաց միության հոգևոր դասերին:
Ինքս, ինչպես շատերդ գիտեք, հաճախում եմ Երևանի Սուրբ Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ Մայր եկեղեցու երիտասարդաց միություն, որտեղ հոգևոր դասերը յուրաքանչյուր երեքշաբթի ժ.15:30 է, իսկ ւրբաթ` 18:00-ին են:
Մյուս միությունների հոգևոր դասերի դասաժամերը ճշտելու համար դիմե´ք տվյալ եկեղեցու երիտասարդաց միություն:
Կարծում եմ Տ. Շմավոնը գրածիս չի առարկի :Smile: 

P.S. Դասերը վարում են եկեղեցու հոգևորականները: Միությունները բացի հոգևոր դասերից կազմակերպում են տարբեր հետաքրքիր միջոցառումներ, որոնց ևս կարող եք մասնակցել:

----------


## Sirop

որքան ժամանակ է որ առաքելական եկեղեցին անվանվում է  առաքելական 
եթե չեմ սխալվում 90-ականների սկզբին շատ էր օգտագործվում լուսավորչական եկեղեցի անվանումը - թե տարբեր բաներ են?

ու մի բանել էր հետաքրքիր համալսարանի կրոնի դասախոսը մ ի անգամ խոսեց հայ եկեղեցու ուղվածության մասին ու ասեց որ դա առաքելականը չի այսինքն իրականում կաթոլիկ թե ուղղափառ բոլորն էլ առաքելական են ու ուրիշ տերմին օգտագործեց

----------


## Ter Hayr

Շատ ճիշտ է գրել Հայ Քրիստոնյան: Եկեղեցիներում կազմակերպվող հոգևոր հանդիպումների օրերի և ժամերի ժամանակացույցին կարող եք ծանոթանալ *http://www.qahana.am/dasataxtak.doc*  հասցեից:
Հարցերի դեպքում, անպայման գրեք:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> որքան ժամանակ է որ առաքելական եկեղեցին անվանվում է  առաքելական 
> եթե չեմ սխալվում 90-ականների սկզբին շատ էր օգտագործվում լուսավորչական եկեղեցի անվանումը - թե տարբեր բաներ են?
> 
> ու մի բանել էր հետաքրքիր համալսարանի կրոնի դասախոսը մ ի անգամ խոսեց հայ եկեղեցու ուղվածության մասին ու ասեց որ դա առաքելականը չի այսինքն իրականում կաթոլիկ թե ուղղափառ բոլորն էլ առաքելական են ու ուրիշ տերմին օգտագործեց


Աստված օրհնի բոլորիդ,
Հարգարժանս, երբ մեր եկեղեցին անվանվում է լուսավորչական, ապա դրանով մենք պարզապես հեռու ենք վանում այն 240 տարիները, որոնց ընթացքում Հայոց աշխարհում գոյություն ուներ քրիստոնեությունը: Առաքյալները հաստատեցին մեր հայրենիքում Քրիստոսի եկեղեցին, իսկ Լուսավորչի օրոք և ջանքերով այն դարձավ պետական: Այդ սխալը գալիս է հայտնի Պոլոժենիե  փաստաթղթից, ուր Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցի անվան փոխարեն թյուրիմածաբար գրվել էր Армянская Григорианская Церковь. Պատկերացրեք այդ սխալը, որ կատարվեց շուրջ երկու դար առաջ, շարունակվում է մինչև այսօր:
Իսկ բոլոր եկեղեցիները այո կոչվում են Առաքելական և դավանանքով էլ Ուղղափառ են, քանի որ առաքյալների կողմից են հիմնադրված. Իսկ մինչև Քաղկեդոնի ժողովը եկեղեցին կոչվում էր Ընդհանրական:
_Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 1. Քրիստոս , իր Համբարձման օրը, երբ վերջին անգամա հանդիպեց առաքյալների ասաց, որպեսզի գնան և մկրտեն բոլոր հեթանոսներին Հոր, Որդու և Սուրբ Հոգու անունով Մատթեոսի ավ. 28 գլ:
> Իսկ առաքյալները այդ շնորհը հետագայում ձեռնադրության միջոցով փոխանցեցին հոգևորականների ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ.


Բայց Դուք դրանով չհիմնավորեցիք, որ մկրտելու իրավասություն միայն ձեռնադրվածներն ունեն:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Բայց Դուք դրանով չհիմնավորեցիք, որ մկրտելու իրավասություն միայն ձեռնադրվածներն ունեն:


Առաքյալները հետագայում կարգեցին իրենց օգնականներ և քահանաներ ձեռնադրեցին բոլոր այն վայրերում ուր նրանք քարոզում էին: Նոր կտակարանում  ասվում է դրա մասին, որ ձեր միջից ընտրվածների գլխին ձեռքեր դնելով կարգեք ձեզ քահանաներ , սպասավորելու Քրիստոսի բանավոր հոտը:
Աստվածաշնչում շատ իրողություններ բառացի չեն տրված. 
Իսկ Քրիստոսի խոսքը գնացեք մկրտեցեք-ը վստահաբար չէր վերաբերում միայն առաքյալներին, այլև նրանց հետևորդներին:
_Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Առաքյալները հետագայում կարգեցին իրենց օգնականներ և քահանաներ ձեռնադրեցին բոլոր այն վայրերում ուր նրանք քարոզում էին: Նոր կտակարանում ասվում է դրա մասին, որ ձեր միջից ընտրվածների գլխին ձեռքեր դնելով կարգեք ձեզ քահանաներ , սպասավորելու Քրիստոսի բանավոր հոտը:
> Աստվածաշնչում շատ իրողություններ բառացի չեն տրված.


Այս ամենը հասկանալի է: Ուղղակի ես այս հարցերը տալիս եմ նրա համար, որ դուք ավետարանականներին ինքնակոչ եք անվանում: Հիմա այսպես. Հիսուսը Պողոսին չի ձեռնադրել, այնպես չէ՞: Բայց Պողոսը առաքյալ էր, և Տիմոթեոսին ուղղված նամակում նրան էլ կոչ է անում ձեռնադրել: Մի՞թե հնարավոր չէ, որ Աստված «չձեռնադրված» մարդկանց ընտրի, որ Իրեն ծառայեն: Չէ՞ որ եթե ամեն ինչ ձեռնադրությամբ որոշվեր, կհայտնվեինք նեղ շրջանակի մեջ. ձեռնադրված քահանան ապրում է մեղքի մեջ (եկեք խոստովանենք, որ ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է, առաքելական եկեղեցին էլ զուրկ չէ թերություններից), բայց նա ունի մկրտելու իրավասություն, մինչդեռ Հիսուսին նվիրված ավետարանական եկեղեցու Հովիվը, որ ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ Աստծո խոսքն է տարածում, մկրտելու իրավասություն չունի, որովհետև Հիսուսի եկած ձեռնադրությունը նրան չի հասել: Մի՞թե այդպես ճիշտ է, մի՞թե դա այն է, ինչ Աստված ուզում է:

----------

Freeman (21.07.2010)

----------


## Second Chance

> Մենք նրանց չենք աղոթում ինչպես կանեինք Աստծո պարագային , այլ խնրում նրանց բարեխոսել մեզ համար, քանի որ նրանք իրենց աստվածահաճո կյանքի համար արժանացան սրբացմանը: Բերեմ հատվածներ Պողոս առաքյալի նամակներից. Բ Կորնթ. Ա.11, Եփս.Զ 18, Հռոմ. ԺԵ 30 և այլն.
> _Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_


Հարգելի  Տեր  Հայր շնորհակալ եմ  պատասխալենու  համար , բայց պատասխանը համոզիչ չէր,  այսինքն ձեր նշված խոսքերում չկա նման  հիմնավորում
Եփս.Զ 18<<Աղոթքով  ու խնդրվածքով ամեն ատեն աղոթք արեք Հոգով ու այս բանի վրա հսկեցեք կատարյալ հարատևությամբ ու աղաչանքով՝բոլոր *սուրբերի համար* >>Էստեղ ընդամենը խոսվում է աղոթքը չթողնելու ու մանավանդ  իրար համար աղոթելու մասին, սուրբեր ասելով ինկատի  չունի մահացածներին այլ  ներկա  հավատացյալներին-այսինքն  Քրիստոսով սրբվածներին և ասում է *սուրբերի  համար* ոչ թե սուրբերին…
Նույն բանն է ասվում ձեր  նշածԲ Կորնթ. Ա.11,Հռոմ. ԺԵ 30  համարներում, որևէ տեղ չի  ասվում մահացած սուրբերին աղոթք հղելու մասին…

----------


## Dayana

> Այս ամենը հասկանալի է: Ուղղակի ես այս հարցերը տալիս եմ նրա համար, որ դուք ավետարանականներին ինքնակոչ եք անվանում: Հիմա այսպես. Հիսուսը Պողոսին չի ձեռնադրել, այնպես չէ՞: Բայց Պողոսը առաքյալ էր, և Տիմոթեոսին ուղղված նամակում նրան էլ կոչ է անում ձեռնադրել: Մի՞թե հնարավոր չէ, որ Աստված «չձեռնադրված» մարդկանց ընտրի, որ Իրեն ծառայեն: Չէ՞ որ եթե ամեն ինչ ձեռնադրությամբ որոշվեր, կհայտնվեինք նեղ շրջանակի մեջ. ձեռնադրված քահանան ապրում է մեղքի մեջ (եկեք խոստովանենք, որ ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է, առաքելական եկեղեցին էլ զուրկ չէ թերություններից), բայց նա ունի մկրտելու իրավասություն, մինչդեռ Հիսուսին նվիրված ավետարանական եկեղեցու Հովիվը, որ ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ Աստծո խոսքն է տարածում, մկրտելու իրավասություն չունի, որովհետև Հիսուսի եկած ձեռնադրությունը նրան չի հասել: Մի՞թե այդպես ճիշտ է, մի՞թե դա այն է, ինչ Աստված ուզում է:


Ներեցեք Տեր Հայր ձեր թույլտվությամբ ես այս հարցին պատասխանեմ ։ 

Բյուրակն ջան , Իրականում կարևոր չէ թէ դու ավետարանչական թէ առաքելական եկեղեցու հետնորդ ես, կարևորը հավատն է ։ Աստծո պատվիրանները պահողն է գնալու աստծո արքայություն և ոչ թէ դրանք խախտած ու մկրտված մարդը ։ Սակայն լինել ու մնալ առաքելական եկեղեցու հավատացյալ մեզ անհրաժեշտ է , քանի որ մի ազգը , մի ժողովուրդը մի կրոն պիտի  ունենա ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուրակն ջան , Իրականում կարևոր չէ թէ դու ավետարանչական թէ առաքելական եկեղեցու հետնորդ ես, կարևորը հավատն է ։ Աստծո պատվիրանները պահողն է գնալու աստծո արքայություն և ոչ թէ դրանք խախտած ու մկրտված մարդը ։ Սակայն լինել ու մնալ առաքելական եկեղեցու հավատացյալ մեզ անհրաժեշտ է , քանի որ մի ազգը , մի ժողովուրդը մի կրոն պիտի ունենա ։


Հարգելի Dayana, գրածիդ հետ որոշ չափով համաձայն եմ, սակայն որովհետև այս թեման կոչվում է «Հարցեր քահանային», ինձ հենց քահանայի և Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու կարծիքն է հետաքրքրում:

Ավելացվել է 54 վայրկյան անց
Ես այս ամենի մասին ունեմ ձևավորված կարծիք, որը շատ լուրջ հիմնավորումների առկայության դեպքում է միայն փոփոխության ենթակա, սակայն չեմ էլ պատրաստվում այստեղ հայտնել իմ կարծիքը:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Այս ամենը հասկանալի է: Ուղղակի ես այս հարցերը տալիս եմ նրա համար, որ դուք ավետարանականներին ինքնակոչ եք անվանում: Հիմա այսպես. Հիսուսը Պողոսին չի ձեռնադրել, այնպես չէ՞: Բայց Պողոսը առաքյալ էր, և Տիմոթեոսին ուղղված նամակում նրան էլ կոչ է անում ձեռնադրել: Մի՞թե հնարավոր չէ, որ Աստված «չձեռնադրված» մարդկանց ընտրի, որ Իրեն ծառայեն: Չէ՞ որ եթե ամեն ինչ ձեռնադրությամբ որոշվեր, կհայտնվեինք նեղ շրջանակի մեջ. ձեռնադրված քահանան ապրում է մեղքի մեջ (եկեք խոստովանենք, որ ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է, առաքելական եկեղեցին էլ զուրկ չէ թերություններից), բայց նա ունի մկրտելու իրավասություն, մինչդեռ Հիսուսին նվիրված ավետարանական եկեղեցու Հովիվը, որ ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ Աստծո խոսքն է տարածում, մկրտելու իրավասություն չունի, որովհետև Հիսուսի եկած ձեռնադրությունը նրան չի հասել: Մի՞թե այդպես ճիշտ է, մի՞թե դա այն է, ինչ Աստված ուզում է:


Աստված օրհնի քեզ Բյուրակն,
Հիսուս չէր ձեռնադրում , այլ` առաքյալները, սրանց կողմից ձեռնադրվածներն էլ` ուրիշներին և այսպես շարունակ: Եւ երբևէ չէր կարող և չի էլ կարողանա Քրիստոսի կողմից օրհնված մի ձեռնարկ, եթե կարելի այդպես անվանել, հայտնվեր նեղ շրջանակի մեջ: Այո , ցանկացած մարդ մեղավոր է, և քահանան նույնպես մեղավոր անձ է, սակայն մենք պետք է հասկանանք , որ ձեռնադրությամբ մարդը ոչ թե մաքրվում է մեղքերից և ենթադրվում որ այլևս նա մեղք չի ունենա , այլ ձեռնադրության խորհրդով անհատին , այս պարագային քահանային տրվում է Շնորհ: Եւ այլևս նրա մեղավոր վիճակը չի կարող ազդել Մկրտության , Պատարագի և կամ այլ Խորհրդի վավերականությանը, քանզի դրանք հենց Խորհուրդ են անվանվում այն բանի համար, որ Աստված է իրականացնողը. Քահանան միայն արտաքին ծիսակարգի կատարողն է , իսկ հորհուրդը իրականանում է Սուրբ Հոգու ազդեծությամբ. Այնպես որ երբևէ մի մտածեք, որ այս քահանան մեղավոր է , նրա կնքած լավը չէ, իսկ մյուսը ավելի մաքուր է , նրա կնքածը ընտիր է : Եւ ընդհանրապես ավելի ճիշտ է միշտ մտածել սեփական մեղքերի մասին: Սա իմիջիայլոց:
Իսկ Հիսուսին նվիրված են բոլոր մարդիկ ովքեր իրենց կյանքի ուղին համրել են Աստծուն ծառայելը: Այնպես է հնչում ձեր խոսքերից, որ էդ հովիվը այնպիսի մի սրբակենցաղ մարդ է , իրեն զրկել են մկրտություն կատարելու իրավունքից, իսկ էդ մեղավքր քահանաները գլխից դուրս անվավեր Մկրտություն են կատարում: Այդպես չէ: Եւ քանի խոսեցինք այս ամենի մասին, հետևյալն էլ ասեմ. Իսկ ինչու ավետարանականները սկսեցին քրիստոնեություն տարածել մի երկրում , ուր այն շուրջ 2000 տարի գոյություն ուներ և դարձել մարդկանց կյանքի անբաժան մասնիկը. Եթե մտածում էին հայ ազգի փրկության մասին, ապա թող այդ նվիրյալները ոչ թե հիմնադրեին նոր կրոնական կազմակերպություն և դեռ իրենց էլ կոչեին մեզ քույր եկեղեցի, որն այդպես չէ, այլ Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու գիրկը բերեին բոլոր մոլորյալներին , դրանով նպաստելով Եկեղեցու զորացմանը և ազգի միասնության կայացմանը: Պետք չէ առերես հայտարարել , թե մենք սիրում ենք մեր Մայր Եկեղեցին իր գլուխ և առաջնորդ Վեհափառ Հայրապետի հետ , և միաժամանակ Եկեղեցու պատարագի ժամերին այլ պաշտամունքային ժաղովներ կազմակերպել` դրանով մարդկանց զրկելով Քրիստոսի  Կենարար Մարմնի և Արյանը հաղորդվելու հնարավորությունից: Այ սրան պետք ուշադրություն դարձնել, այլ ոչ թե քահանան մեղավոր թե չէ: Ներում եմ հայցում բոլոր ակումբցիներից խոսքիս կտրուկ լինելու համար, սակայն ասծներս պարզ ջրի նման շիտակ են:
Հ.Գ. Իսկ Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին ունի միայն 4 քույր եկեղեցիներ
1.Եթովպիայի կամ Հաբեշստանի 
2.Եգիպտոսի Ղպտիական
3. Ասորեստանի Առաքելական
4. Հնդիկ Մալաբար  եկեղեցիները համարվում են մեզ քույր եկեղեցի, որոն ք հավատարիմ են մնացել 3 Տիեզերական ժողովներին և չեն ընդունել Քաղկեդոնի ժողովն իր որոշումներով:
Օհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այո , ցանկացած մարդ մեղավոր է, և քահանան նույնպես մեղավոր անձ է, սակայն մենք պետք է հասկանանք , որ ձեռնադրությամբ մարդը ոչ թե մաքրվում է մեղքերից և ենթադրվում որ այլևս նա մեղք չի ունենա , այլ ձեռնադրության խորհրդով անհատին , այս պարագային քահանային տրվում է Շնորհ:


Լիովին համաձայն եմ. ամենքս էլ մեղավոր ենք (Հռոմ. 3:23)




> Այնպես որ երբևէ մի մտածեք, որ այս քահանան մեղավոր է , նրա կնքած լավը չէ, իսկ մյուսը ավելի մաքուր է , նրա կնքածը ընտիր է : Եւ ընդհանրապես ավելի ճիշտ է միշտ մտածել սեփական մեղքերի մասին: Սա իմիջիայլոց:


Ես լիովին համաձայն եմ: Պարզապես այս հարցը բարձրացրեցի նրա համար, որ ավետարանականներին «ինքնակոչ» անվանեցիք ու ասացիք, որ նրանք ձեռնադրված չեն, հետևաբար չեն կարող մկրտել և այլն… Բացի դրանից, մեղքի մեջ ապրող քահանա ասելով նկատի ունեի այնպիսիներին, որոնք չեն էլ հավատում, հրաժարվել են Շնորհից: Դա չենք կարող բացառել, չէ՞: Ամեն տեղ էլ պատահում է…




> Իսկ Հիսուսին նվիրված են բոլոր մարդիկ ովքեր իրենց կյանքի ուղին համրել են Աստծուն ծառայելը: Այնպես է հնչում ձեր խոսքերից, որ էդ հովիվը այնպիսի մի սրբակենցաղ մարդ է , իրեն զրկել են մկրտություն կատարելու իրավունքից, իսկ էդ մեղավքր քահանաները գլխից դուրս անվավեր Մկրտություն են կատարում: Այդպես չէ: Եւ քանի խոսեցինք այս ամենի մասին, հետևյալն էլ ասեմ. Իսկ ինչու ավետարանականները սկսեցին քրիստոնեություն տարածել մի երկրում , ուր այն շուրջ 2000 տարի գոյություն ուներ և դարձել մարդկանց կյանքի անբաժան մասնիկը.


Չէ՛, ես դա նկատի չունեի… Մկրտությունը երբևէ չի կարող անվավեր լինել, երբ Սուրբ Հոգին է գործում: Ավետարանականներն էլ իդեալական չեն: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է մեր երկրի՝ քրիստնոյա լինելուն, ապա եկեք անկեղծ լինենք. այն մարդկանց, որոնք ասում են, թե իրենք քրիստոնյա են, քանի՞ տոկոսն է իսկապես հավատում  Հիսուսին, նրանցից քանի՞սն է փրկված…




> Եթե մտածում էին հայ ազգի փրկության մասին, ապա թող այդ նվիրյալները ոչ թե հիմնադրեին նոր կրոնական կազմակերպություն և դեռ իրենց էլ կոչեին մեզ քույր եկեղեցի, որն այդպես չէ, այլ Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու գիրկը բերեին բոլոր մոլորյալներին , դրանով նպաստելով Եկեղեցու զորացմանը և ազգի միասնության կայացմանը:


Չեմ կարծում, թե պետք է այդպես ծայրահեղական լինել: Ավետարանականները նույնչափ են քրիստոնյա, նույնչափ են հավատում Հիսուսին, որքան առաքելականները: Ճիշտ է՝ թերություններ էլ են ունեն, բայց դրանցից զերծ չեն նաև առաքելականները: 
Անկեղծ ասած, չգիտեմ, թե ինչպես և ինչու առաջացան այդ բազմաթիվ եկեղեցիները, բայց կարծում եմ, որ պետք չէ նրանց վրա հարձակում գործել, քանզի ծառը ճանաչվում է իր պտուղներով, իսկ ավետարանականները մարդկանց մոլորեցնողներ չեն: Կարծում եմ՝ տվյալ դեպքում տարբերությունն ավելի շուտ ծիսակարգերի մեջ է (թե ինչպես են փառաբանում Աստծուն, ինչ վերաբերմունք ունեն հոգևոր պարգևների նկատմամբ և այլն)



> միաժամանակ Եկեղեցու պատարագի ժամերին այլ պաշտամունքային ժաղովներ կազմակերպել` դրանով մարդկանց զրկելով Քրիստոսի Կենարար Մարմնի և Արյանը հաղորդվելու հնարավորությունից:


Մի՞թե այդ պաշտամունքներով մարդիկ չեն հարաբերվում Աստծո հետ: Մի՞թե միայն առաքելականներին է տրված այդ մենաշնորհը: Ես ինքս այդ պաշտամունքներին գնալով Աստծո ներկայությունը զգում եմ նույնքան, որքան Առաքելական եկեղեցու պատարագների ժամանակ:

Կարծեմ Ա. Կորնթացիս 1-ին գլխում էր գրված միաբան լինելու մասին: Ես այնպե՜ս կուզեի, որ բոլոր եկեղեցիները միաբան լինեին, չլինեին նման վեճեր ու տարաձայնություններ: Չէ՞ որ բոլորիս համար նույն Հիսուսն է խաչվել, մենք փրկված ենք նույն Շնորհով:

----------

Freeman (21.07.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Լիովին համաձայն եմ. ամենքս էլ մեղավոր ենք (Հռոմ. 3:23)
> 
> 
> Ես լիովին համաձայն եմ: Պարզապես այս հարցը բարձրացրեցի նրա համար, որ ավետարանականներին «ինքնակոչ» անվանեցիք ու ասացիք, որ նրանք ձեռնադրված չեն, հետևաբար չեն կարող մկրտել և այլն… Բացի դրանից, մեղքի մեջ ապրող քահանա ասելով նկատի ունեի այնպիսիներին, որոնք չեն էլ հավատում, հրաժարվել են Շնորհից: Դա չենք կարող բացառել, չէ՞: Ամեն տեղ էլ պատահում է…
> Անգամ շնորհից "իր կամքով հրաժարված" քահանան մնում է քահանա, և Աստծո առև դատվելու է որպես այդպիսի:
> 
> Չէ՛, ես դա նկատի չունեի… Մկրտությունը երբևէ չի կարող անվավեր լինել, երբ Սուրբ Հոգին է գործում: Ավետարանականներն էլ իդեալական չեն: 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է մեր երկրի՝ քրիստնոյա լինելուն, ապա եկեք անկեղծ լինենք. այն մարդկանց, որոնք ասում են, թե իրենք քրիստոնյա են, քանի՞ տոկոսն է իսկապես հավատում  Հիսուսին, նրանցից քանի՞սն է փրկված…
> Այնպես է դուրս գալիս, որ Ավետարանականները եկեն ու սկսեցին իրական քրիստոնեություն սփռել. Ճիշտ չէ, շիտակ չէ այդպես մտածելը քանի որ այդ աղանդավորական կազմակերպությունները իրականում մարդկանց մեջ բաժանում և փոխադարձ ատելություն մտցրեցին , քան սեր: Այո կան շատ ազնիվ մարդիկ որոնք իրոք մաքուր են իրենց հավատքի մեջ, բայց դա ոչ թե ավետարանականների շնորհքն է այլ հենց այդ մարդկանց հավատքի զորությունը.
> ...


*ՀԱՅԵՐ, ՁԵՐ ԵԿԵՂԵՑԻՆ ԱՌԱՔԵԼԱԿԱՆՆ Է, ՁԵՐ  ԱՂՈԹՔԻ ՏԵՂԵՐԸ ԱՅԴՏԵՂ Է.*

_Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> *ՀԱՅԵՐ, ՁԵՐ ԵԿԵՂԵՑԻՆ ԱՌԱՔԵԼԱԿԱՆՆ Է, ՁԵՐ  ԱՂՈԹՔԻ ՏԵՂԵՐԸ ԱՅԴՏԵՂ Է.*
> 
> _Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_


Հա , ժողովուրդ ջան , կներեք, պատասխաններս Բյուրակնի պատասխանների կպաց ստացվեցին: Հուսով եմ բոլորդ գլուխ կհանեք: ՄԻ պարբերություն Բյուրակն ջան քո խոսքերն են , մյուսը` իմ : Եւ այդպես մինչև ներքև:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ՀԱՅԵՐ, ՁԵՐ ԵԿԵՂԵՑԻՆ ԱՌԱՔԵԼԱԿԱՆՆ Է, ՁԵՐ ԱՂՈԹՔԻ ՏԵՂԵՐԸ ԱՅԴՏԵՂ Է.


Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, ինձ մոտ մի նոր հարց առաջացավ: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում ձեր աղոթքի տեղերն այնտեղ են: Մի՞թե եկեղեցուց դուրս աղոթել չի կարելի…
Իսկ ինձ համար քրիստոնեությունը վեր է ամեն ինչից, անգամ ազգությունից: Դա չի նշանակում, որ ես իմ ազգը չեմ հարգում, չեմ սիրում: Պարզապես ես ոչ թե նրա համար եմ քրիստոնյա, որ հայ եմ, այլ որովհետև հասկացել ու ընդունել եմ, որ Հիսուսն իմ մեղքերի համար է խաչվել:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, ինձ մոտ մի նոր հարց առաջացավ: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում ձեր աղոթքի տեղերն այնտեղ են: Մի՞թե եկեղեցուց դուրս աղոթել չի կարելի…
> Իսկ ինձ համար քրիստոնեությունը վեր է ամեն ինչից, անգամ ազգությունից: Դա չի նշանակում, որ ես իմ ազգը չեմ հարգում, չեմ սիրում: Պարզապես ես ոչ թե նրա համար եմ քրիստոնյա, որ հայ եմ, այլ որովհետև հասկացել ու ընդունել եմ, որ Հիսուսն իմ մեղքերի համար է խաչվել:



Աստված օրհնի բոլորիդ,
Հարգելիս, քանի որ վերը բերված տեքստերում ես խոսում էի Պատարագի և ընդհանրական աղոթքների մասին, ուստի հենց դա էլ ի նկատի ունեի իմ նախադասությամբ: Իսկ պարզապես աղոթք մարդ կարող է անել այնտեղ , ուր կամենում է:
Շատ ճիծտ ես անում որ այդպես ես անում, սակայն դու նաև պետք է իմանաս , որ մենք հայ ենք մնացել դարերի հոլովույթում հենց մեր եկեղեցու շնորհիվ. Վստահ եմ բոլոր ակումբցիները համամիտ են ինձ հետ. Հավատքը դարձել է մեր միսնու արյունը, ինչես մեր պապերն են ասում: 
Եկեղեցին հայկական ծննդավայրն է հոգվույս. Վստահ եմ գիտես Թեքեյանի հայտնի բանաստեցծությունը:
Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

----------


## Second Chance

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր , դուք այդպես էլ չէք  ուզում  պատասխանել  իմ  հարցին՞ :Sad:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր , դուք այդպես էլ չէք  ուզում  պատասխանել  իմ  հարցին՞


Ողջույներս և Աստված թող օրհնի բոլորիդ.
Ոչ թե չեմ ուզում այլ չեմ հասցնում: 
Իսկ պատասխանը հետևյալն է. Այն բոլոր համարները որ ես բերեցի, գալիս էին ապացուցելու, որ մենք պետք է աղոթենք մեկս մյուսի համար և նաև ապացուցելու այ փաստը , որ մարդիկ չեն մեռնում , Այսինքն , ինչպես Ավետարանում է ասվում Աստված մեռելների Աստված չէ , այլ ողջերի, և ինչպես մենք ենք աղոթում սրբերի համար կամ բոլորի համար, նույնպես և սրբերը շարունակում են իրենց աղթոքը բոլոր նրանց համար, ովքեր դա խնդրում են. Սա ինքնին նշանակում է , որ կյանքը շարունակվում է , և նրանք ովքեր Աստծո առջև շնորհ գտան լինելու սուրբ, և որոնց շատերի մարմինները անգամ չփտեցին, նրանք բոլորը կարող են աղոթել մեզ համար, ասել է թե բարեխոսել . Սա էր , որ կամենում էի քեզ ասել. Իսկ լրացնելու համար ասեմ, որ Աստվածաշունչը մի գիրք է, ուր ամեն ինչ չէ որ գրվում է բառացի.

_Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Բյուրակն-Լիովին համաձայն եմ. ամենքս էլ մեղավոր ենք (Հռոմ. 3:23)
Պարզապես այս հարցը բարձրացրեցի նրա համար, որ ավետարանականներին «ինքնակոչ» անվանեցիք ու ասացիք, որ նրանք ձեռնադրված չեն, հետևաբար չեն կարող մկրտել և այլն… Բացի դրանից, մեղքի մեջ ապրող քահանա ասելով նկատի ունեի այնպիսիներին, որոնք չեն էլ հավատում, հրաժարվել են Շնորհից: Դա չենք կարող բացառել, չէ՞: Ամեն տեղ էլ պատահում է…



Տեր Հայր- Անգամ շնորհից "իր կամքով հրաժարված" քահանան մնում է քահանա, և Աստծո առջև դատվելու է որպես այդպիսի:

Բյուրակն-Չէ՛, ես դա նկատի չունեի… Մկրտությունը երբևէ չի կարող անվավեր լինել, երբ Սուրբ Հոգին է գործում: Ավետարանականներն էլ իդեալական չեն: Ինչ վերաբերում է մեր երկրի՝ քրիստնոյա լինելուն, ապա եկեք անկեղծ լինենք. այն մարդկանց, որոնք ասում են, թե իրենք քրիստոնյա են, քանի՞ տոկոսն է իսկապես հավատում Հիսուսին, նրանցից քանի՞սն է փրկված…
Այնպես է դուրս գալիս, որ Ավետարանականները եկան ու սկսեցին իրական քրիստոնեություն սփռել. 



Տեր Հայր- Ճիշտ չէ, շիտակ չէ այդպես մտածելը քանի որ այդ աղանդավորական կազմակերպությունները իրականում մարդկանց մեջ բաժանում և փոխադարձ ատելություն մտցրեցին , քան սեր: Այո, կան շատ ազնիվ մարդիկ որոնք իրոք մաքուր են իրենց հավատքի մեջ, բայց դա ոչ թե ավետարանականների շնորհքն է, այլ հենց այդ մարդկանց հավատքի զորությունը.

Բյուրակն- Չեմ կարծում, թե պետք է այդպես ծայրահեղական լինել: Ավետարանականները նույնչափ են քրիստոնյա, նույնչափ են հավատում Հիսուսին, որքան առաքելականները: Ճիշտ է՝ թերություններ էլ են ունեն, բայց դրանցից զերծ չեն նաև առաքելականները: 
Անկեղծ ասած, չգիտեմ, թե ինչպես և ինչու առաջացան այդ բազմաթիվ եկեղեցիները, բայց կարծում եմ, որ պետք չէ նրանց վրա հարձակում գործել, քանզի ծառը ճանաչվում է իր պտուղներով, իսկ ավետարանականները մարդկանց մոլորեցնողներ չեն: Կարծում եմ՝ տվյալ դեպքում տարբերությունն ավելի շուտ ծիսակարգերի մեջ է (թե ինչպես են փառաբանում Աստծուն, ինչ վերաբերմունք ունեն հոգևոր պարգևների նկատմամբ և այլն)
Խոսքս չի գնում թերությունների մասին. 



Տեր Հայր- Մեկ պարզ բան ասեմ, այսօր եթե կամենում ես շատ գումար ստեղծես կարճ ժամանակամիջոցում կամ բազում մարդկանց վրա իշխանություն ունենալ, կարող ես քո աղանդը ստեղծել: Դա իմ գաղափարը չէ, այլ հանրաճանաչ Կյանքի Խոսք աղանդավորական կազմակերպության հիմնադիր ոմն Լեդյաևի խոսքերը, որը նա ի լուր աշխարհի ասաց: Եթե միության մասին խոսենք, ապա ինչո՞ւ նրանք բոլորը չեն գալիս Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցի և ծառայում նրա կազմի մեջ, իրենց բոլոր ներուժը և զորությունը բերելով ազգի զորացմանը այլ ոչ թե պառակտմանը: Որովհետև նրանք վախենում են ամեն ինչ կորցնել: Ամեն ինչ , ինչ որ նյութական է`գումար, ունեցված և ամենակարևորը իրենց համար ` իշխանությունը:

Բյուրակն- Մի՞թե այդ պաշտամունքներով մարդիկ չեն հարաբերվում Աստծո հետ: Մի՞թե միայն առաքելականներին է տրված այդ մենաշնորհը: Ես ինքս այդ պաշտամունքներին գնալով Աստծո ներկայությունը զգում եմ նույնքան, որքան Առաքելական եկեղեցու պատարագների ժամանակ:



Տեր Հայր- Բայց մի մոռացիր, որ Սուրբ և անմահ Պատարագների ժամանակ մարդիկ հաղորդություն են ստանում, որը տրվում է ձեռնադրված հոգևորականի կողմից: Իսկ այդ ձեռնադրությունը գալիս է առաքյալներից, դրա մասին ես արդեն խոսել եմ ակումբի էջերում: Ավետարանական ոչ մի երեց չունի առաքելական  ձեռնադրությունը հետևաբար և աստվածային շնորհը. Դա ես չեմ ասում, և ոչ էլ միայն Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին, այլ ավանդական բոլոր եկեղեցիները, որոնք հիմնադրվել են առաքյալների կամ նրանց հետևորդների կողմից: Քո տրամաբանությունը շարունակելով, կարելի ենթադրել որ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ , իր կողքին հավաքելո վ իրեն փոքրիշատե հավատացող մարդկանց կհիմնի եկեղեցի և կսկսի Հաղորդություն տալ հասարակ հացով:
Իսկ քեզ դու լավ ես զգում, որովհետև այնտեղ քեզ նման շատ պարզ և մաքուր հավատքով մարդիկ են աղոթում:


Բյուրակն- Կարծեմ Ա. Կորնթացիս 1-ին գլխում էր գրված միաբան լինելու մասին: Ես այնպե՜ս կուզեի, որ բոլոր եկեղեցիները միաբան լինեին, չլինեին նման վեճեր ու տարաձայնություններ: Չէ՞ որ բոլորիս համար նույն Հիսուսն է խաչվել, մենք փրկված ենք նույն Շնորհով:



- ՀԱՅԵՐ, ՁԵՐ ԵԿԵՂԵՑԻՆ ԱՌԱՔԵԼԱԿԱՆՆ Է, ՁԵՐ ԱՂՈԹՔԻ ՏԵՂԵՐԸ ԱՅԴՏԵՂ Է.

Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հարգելի՛ Տեր Հայր,
ես մնում եմ իմ կարծիքին, կարծում եմ՝ Դուք նույնպես: Պարզապես ինձ առաքելական եկեղեցու տեսակետն էր հետաքրքիր:
Մի հարց էլ է հետաքրքրում: Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք Մարտիկ Լյութերի մասին:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի՛ Տեր Հայր,
> ես մնում եմ իմ կարծիքին, կարծում եմ՝ Դուք նույնպես: Պարզապես ինձ առաքելական եկեղեցու տեսակետն էր հետաքրքիր:
> Մի հարց էլ է հետաքրքրում: Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք Մարտիկ Լյութերի մասին:


Աստված օրհնի քեզ.
 թույլ տուր ուղղել, Մարտին Լյութեր. կարելի է ասել, որ նրա մղումների մեջ շատ արդարացի բաներ  կային, քանի որ կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին այդ ժամանակահատվածում բավականին հեռու էր իրեն պահում ժողովրդից: Բայց Մարտին Լյութերը դարձավ հետագայում աշխարհի բոլոր աղանդների նախահայրը, քանի որ , բողոքականությունից են սկիզբ առել աշխարհի հազարավոր աղանդավորական կազմակերպությունները: Լավ մղումներ ուներ, բայց արի ու տես ինչ ստացվեց: Վստահ եմ, եթե Մարտին Լյութերը այդ ժամանակ լիներ Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու զավակ, ապա մեր եկեղեցու լիբերալիզմը թույլ չէր տա նրան իր ազատական գաղափարների հղացմանն ու երկունքին:
Շատ ափսոսում եմ , որ ավետարանականները քեզ կարողացել են պոկել Մայր եկեղեցուց և իրենց մոտ տանել:
Սակայն բոլորը թող իմանան, որ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ կարող է վերադառնա իր Մայր Առաքելական եկեղեցու գիրկը երբ կամենա, և ինչքան շուտ կամենա , այնքան լավ:
*
Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------


## Արշակ

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, այսպիսի մի հարց առաջացավ ինձ մոտ։
Հնարավո՞ր է, որ եկեղեցականը Աստվածաշնչյան որևէ դրվագի խորհուրդը կամ որևէ Աստվածաշնչյան միտք լավ չհասկանա ու ոչ ճիշտ մեկնաբանություն տա։ Թե՞ բացառվում է նման բանը՝ եկեղեցու սպասավորները Աստվածաշնչյան բոլոր մտքերը ողջ խորությամբ հասկանում են։

----------


## Cassiopeia

Քրիստոնեաների մկրտության ժամանակ եկեղեցում *ո՞վ է կնքահայրը, ինչո՞ւմ է նրա խորհուրդը, և արդյո՞ք հնարավոր է, որ նա լինի ոչ թե կնքահայր, այլ կնքամայր*:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ ափսոսում եմ , որ ավետարանականները քեզ կարողացել են պոկել Մայր եկեղեցուց և իրենց մոտ տանել:


Հարգելի՛ Տեր Հայր, ինձ ոչ ոք ոչ մի տեղից չի պոկել, ոչ մի տեղ չի տարել:
Ես ինձ որևէ կոնկրետ եկեղեցու հետևորդ չեմ համարում, չնայած մկրտվել եմ Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցում: Ես պարզապես ուշի ուշով ուսումնասիրում եմ բոլոր եկեղեցիները և ինձ համար տուն որոնում: Ես դրա համար եմ անընդհատ հարցեր տալիս:  Ցավոք, Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին ինձ այլևս չի ձգում հենց այդ անհանդուրժողականության պատճառով:

----------


## VisTolog

Բարև ձեզ: :Smile: 
Մի քանի հարց.
1. Ով է Հիսուսը և ով է նրա հայրը, և ինչու ենք մենք Հիսուսին համարում մեր Աստված:
2. Ինչու են հոգևորականները հագնում  սև սքեմ:
3. Հոգևորականները հոգեբանություն կամ այլ բժշկություն ուսումնասիրում են:
4. Երևի 1 տարի առաջ մի հաղորդում նայեցի, որի հյուրը հոգևորական էր. հարցին թե որն է մարդու կյանքի իմաստը թե նպատակը,  /լավ չեմ հիշում/  նա պատասխանեց հոգևորական դառնալը, ծառայելը Աստծուն :Shok: :Ինչ կասեք, դա  ճիշտ պատասխան էր:
Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի՛ Տեր Հայր, ինձ ոչ ոք ոչ մի տեղից չի պոկել, ոչ մի տեղ չի տարել:
> Ես ինձ որևէ կոնկրետ եկեղեցու հետևորդ չեմ համարում, չնայած մկրտվել եմ Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցում: Ես պարզապես ուշի ուշով ուսումնասիրում եմ բոլոր եկեղեցիները և ինձ համար տուն որոնում: Ես դրա համար եմ անընդհատ հարցեր տալիս:  Ցավոք, Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին ինձ այլևս չի ձգում հենց այդ անհանդուրժողականության պատճառով:


Դու վաղուց արդեն ունես քո տունը, առավել ևս, որ մկրտվել ես Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցում: Բարիքից բարին չեն փնտրում: 
Իսկ ինչ մնում է անհանդուրժողականությանը, ինչպես կարող ես հանդուրժել նրանց, ովքեր կամենում են զանազան կերպերով մտնել քո տունը և սկսեն այնտեղ իբրև թե վերանորոգում կատարել, իրականում ավերածություն կատարելով: Չեմ հասկանա այն մարդուն , որը պետք է հանդուրժի նրանց: Ավելի ճիշտ կլինի խոսքս հետևյալ կերպ ասեմ. չեմ հանդուրժում այդ գաղափարը , որն իրականցնում են տվյալ մարդիկ: Վերջիններս մեղք չունեն, նրանք մոլորյալ են:
Իսկ եթե ինչ որ բանից հրաժարվելու ցանկություն կա, ապա պետք չէ դա անել ինչ-որ խոսքի կամ անհատի անձը առիթ դառձնելով: Պարզապես հրաժարվի ինքդ քեզանով: Դա ավելի ճիշտ է : Քո տրամաբանությամբ եթե շարունակենք, Հայաստանի գռեթե ամբողջ գիտակից կեսը պետք է հրաժարվի ՀՀ-ի քաղաքացի լինելուց կամ հայ լինելուց, քանի որ շատ պաշտոնյաներ վատն են, կաշառակեր և այլն: Հուսով եմ հասկանալի գրեցի:
Աստված թող օրհնի  քեզ հարգելիս:
_
Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Բարև ձեզ:
> Մի քանի հարց.
> 1. Ով է Հիսուսը և ով է նրա հայրը, և ինչու ենք մենք Հիսուսին համարում մեր Աստված:
> 2. Ինչու են հոգևորականները հագնում  սև սքեմ:
> 3. Հոգևորականները հոգեբանություն կամ այլ բժշկություն ուսումնասիրում են:
> 4. Երևի 1 տարի առաջ մի հաղորդում նայեցի, որի հյուրը հոգևորական էր. հարցին թե որն է մարդու կյանքի իմաստը թե նպատակը,  /լավ չեմ հիշում/  նա պատասխանեց հոգևորական դառնալը, ծառայելը Աստծուն:Ինչ կասեք, դա  ճիշտ պատասխան էր:
> Շնորհակալություն:


Աստված օրհնի քեզ.
1.Հիսուս մարդացյալ Աստված է: Մենք պաշտում ենք Սուրբ Երրորդություն` Հայր, Որդի և Սուրբ Հոգի: Երեք անձ բայց միաստվածություն: Հիսուս , Որդին էր, որը մարմին առավ Սուրբ Կույս Մարիամից կրելով իր անձի մեջ մարդկայինամեն ինչ, բացի մեղք գործելուց:
Նա Աստծո Որդին է և Աստված: Մարդանալո, նա չդադարեց Աստված լինելով: Այլ որպես Աստվածամարդ խաչը հանվեց` իբրև վերջին զոհը մեր մեղքերի համար:
2. Սև սքեմը ածխարհից հրաժարվելու և մարդկային մեղքերի համար սքո  յուրօրինակ մի սիմվոլ է
3. Այո , հոգեբանությունը որպես առարկա կա Ճեմարանների առարկայացանկում: Իսկ ուսման ընթացքում կամ հետո , յուրաքանչյուրը Վեհափառ Հայրապետի օրհնությամբ ազատ է այլ գիտելիքներ ձեռք բերելու մեջ, այդ թվում նաև բժշկություն
4. Թերևս սխալ ես հասկացել. Ոչ թե հոգևորական դառնալը, այլ պարզապես Աստծուն հավատարիմ մնալն ի նկատի ուներ Տեր Հայրը:
Մարդ այս կյանքում պետք է ապրի լցված խորը հարգանքով և սիրով իր նմանի նկատմաբ:

_Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քո տրամաբանությամբ եթե շարունակենք, Հայաստանի գռեթե ամբողջ գիտակից կեսը պետք է հրաժարվի ՀՀ-ի քաղաքացի լինելուց կամ հայ լինելուց, քանի որ շատ պաշտոնյաներ վատն են, կաշառակեր և այլն: Հուսով եմ հասկանալի գրեցի:
> Աստված թող օրհնի քեզ հարգելիս:


Կրկնում եմ, որ ես քրիստոնյա չեմ նրա համար, որ հայ եմ, այլ նրա համար, որ գիտեմ, որ Հիսուսն ինձ համար է խաչվել: Հայ լինելն իմ ընտրությունը չէր, իսկ քրիստոնյա լինելն իմ ընտրությունն է: Ու խնդրում եմ՝ չասեք, թե այդպես չէ: Եթե պարզվի, որ ես քրիստոնյա եմ ուզած-չուզած, ինչպես և հայ եմ, այդ դեպքում կհրաժարվեմ իմ հավատքից: Քրիստոնեությունը ստիպողական չէ: Ես ունեմ ընտրության իրավունք ու ինքս ընտրել եմ:
Քրիստոնեության վեհությունը հենց դրանում է:

----------

Freeman (21.07.2010), razmik21 (03.03.2010)

----------


## The_only_one

Ես սենց մի հատ հարց ունեմ: Ինչ եք կարծում եթե Սատանան չլիներ մարդիկ կշարունակեին մեղք գործել? Հա մեկ էլ ըստ Աստվածաշնչի մարդու արարումը 6000 տարի առաջա եղել?
Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստված օրհնի քեզ.
> 1.Հիսուս մարդացյալ Աստված է: Մենք պաշտում ենք Սուրբ Երրորդություն` Հայր, Որդի և Սուրբ Հոգի: Երեք անձ բայց միաստվածություն: Հիսուս , Որդին էր, որը մարմին առավ Սուրբ Կույս Մարիամից կրելով իր անձի մեջ մարդկայինամեն ինչ, բացի մեղք գործելուց:
> Նա Աստծո Որդին է և Աստված: Մարդանալո, նա չդադարեց Աստված լինելով: Այլ որպես Աստվածամարդ խաչը հանվեց` իբրև վերջին զոհը մեր մեղքերի համար:


*Հարգելի Տեր Հայր,*
Սրանով դուք հաստատում եք, որ Հիսուսը և Աստված է, և մարդ, այդ դեպքում ինչու 451թ. Քաղկեդոնի ժողովում հայերը միաբնակությունը ընտրեցին? Քաղաքական տեսակետից ասում են նրա համար, որ մեր եկեղեցին չձուլվեր կաթոլիկի հետ, ու դրանով մեր երկիրը կախվածության մեջ չընկներ Բյուզանդիայից: Իսկ իրականում պատճառը որն էր? Այդ ժամանակ մենք պատերազմի մեջ էինք Պարսկաստանի դեմ, մեզ պետք էր հենարան, ինչպիսին կարող էր լիներ կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին` Հռոմի պապի գլխավորությամբ: Ուրեմն պատճառն ինչումն էր, որ մեր հոգևոր հայրերը այդպես որոշեցին? Ու ընդհանրապես, այդ ժողովին ովքեր են մասնակցել, աշխարհիկ գործիչներ նրանց մեջ եղել են, թե ոչ?
Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Կրկնում եմ, որ ես քրիստոնյա չեմ նրա համար, որ հայ եմ, այլ նրա համար, որ գիտեմ, որ Հիսուսն ինձ համար է խաչվել: Հայ լինելն իմ ընտրությունը չէր, իսկ քրիստոնյա լինելն իմ ընտրությունն է: Ու խնդրում եմ՝ չասեք, թե այդպես չէ: Եթե պարզվի, որ ես քրիստոնյա եմ ուզած-չուզած, ինչպես և հայ եմ, այդ դեպքում կհրաժարվեմ իմ հավատքից: Քրիստոնեությունը ստիպողական չէ: Ես ունեմ ընտրության իրավունք ու ինքս ընտրել եմ:
> Քրիստոնեության վեհությունը հենց դրանում է:



Հարգելիս, սիրելիս,
Ես ամենևին չեմ ասում որ դու քրիստոնյա ես և դրա համար հայ ես կամ` հակառակը: Ոչ: Այո դու իրավացի ես , քրիստոնեությունը ազգային պատկանելություն չունի, սակայն, ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ, եթե քո երկրում որը Հայրենիք է բոլորիս համար, բոլոր քրիստոնհյաները արդեն 2000 տարի շարունակ համարվում են մի եկեղեցու անդամ, ապա, որն է պատճառը որ դու դեռ չես կողմնորոշվել?:Ինչ ճշմարտություն ես փնտրում , որը դեռ չես գտել?

*Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------


## Cassiopeia

_Հարցս անտեսվել է, միգուցե չի նկատվել, դրա համար կկրկնեմ այն._
*Քրիստոնեաների մկրտության ժամանակ եկեղեցում ո՞վ է կնքահայրը, ինչո՞ւմ է նրա խորհուրդը, և արդյո՞ք հնարավոր է, որ նա լինի ոչ թե կնքահայր, այլ կնքամայր:*

----------


## Ter Hayr

> *Հարգելի Տեր Հայր,*
> Սրանով դուք հաստատում եք, որ Հիսուսը և Աստված է, և մարդ, այդ դեպքում ինչու 451թ. Քաղկեդոնի ժողովում հայերը միաբնակությունը ընտրեցին? Քաղաքական տեսակետից ասում են նրա համար, որ մեր եկեղեցին չձուլվեր կաթոլիկի հետ, ու դրանով մեր երկիրը կախվածության մեջ չընկներ Բյուզանդիայից: Իսկ իրականում պատճառը որն էր? Այդ ժամանակ մենք պատերազմի մեջ էինք Պարսկաստանի դեմ, մեզ պետք էր հենարան, ինչպիսին կարող էր լիներ կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին` Հռոմի պապի գլխավորությամբ: Ուրեմն պատճառն ինչումն էր, որ մեր հոգևոր հայրերը այդպես որոշեցին? Ու ընդհանրապես, այդ ժողովին ովքեր են մասնակցել, աշխարհիկ գործիչներ նրանց մեջ եղել են, թե ոչ?
> Շնորհակալություն


Աստված օրհնի քեզ ,
Քաղկեդոնի ժողովին մենք չենք մասնակցել , քանի որ մենք համարում ենք հետևյալ կերպ, որ նախորդ երեք տիեզերական ժողովները իրենց բոլոր որոշումներով պատասխանեցին Քրիստոսի և Սուրբ Երրորդության վերաբերյալ ամեն տեսակ վիճելի հարցերի:Առավել ևս չենք մասնակցել, քանզի այդ ժողովի գումարման նախապատժառը եղավ Լևոն պապի տուրը` դավանաբանական գրությունը, ըստ որի Քրիստոսի մարդկային բնությունը տարալուծվել է աստվածայինի մեջ , ինչպես մեկ կաթիլ մեղրը օվկիանի մեջ: Սա դարձավ ժողովի գումարման դրդապատճառը, որը եկեվ այն եզրահանգման, որ Քրիստոսի բնությունները գործում են բաժան-բաժան, ասել է թե երբ Հիսուս հրաշք էր գործում, գործում էր միայն իր աստվածային բնությունը, իսկ մարդկայինը "քնած" էր, իսկ երբ հաց էր ուտում տանջվում էր, "քնած" էր աստվածային բնությունը:
Իսկ մենք ընդունում ենք, որ Քրիստոս ուներ երկու բնություն` անխառն, անշփոթ և անբաժանելի:ասել է թե , մի է բնություն  Բանին մարմանցելույն: 
Իսկ ժողովին մասնակցել են մեշամասամբ և հիմնականում հոգևոր ներկայացուցիչներ:

Հուսով եմ հասկանալի գրեցի

*Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա* 

Ավելացվել է 15 րոպե անց



> _Հարցս անտեսվել է, միգուցե չի նկատվել, դրա համար կկրկնեմ այն._
> *Քրիստոնեաների մկրտության ժամանակ եկեղեցում ո՞վ է կնքահայրը, ինչո՞ւմ է նրա խորհուրդը, և արդյո՞ք հնարավոր է, որ նա լինի ոչ թե կնքահայր, այլ կնքամայր:*


Աստված քեզ օրհնի, 
քավ լիցի, ոչ մի նամակ չեմ անտեսում, պարզապես երբեմն չեմ հասցնում:
Կնքահայրը Մկրտության խորհրդով դառնում է մկրտվողի հոգևոր դաստիարակը: Քանի որ մկրտությունը համարվում է հոգևոր ծնունդ, կամ ավելի ճիշտ վերածնունդ, և այդ ծննդյան Մայրը եկեղեցին է: Իսկ կնքահայրը դառնում այդ երեխայի դաստիարակը և հոգևոր հայրը, մարդ, որը պատսխանատվություն է վերցնում այդ երեխային համար:
Կնքահայր կարող է լինել միայն չափահաս տղամարդ, որն էլ իր հերթին մկրտված լինի:
_Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Ես սենց մի հատ հարց ունեմ: Ինչ եք կարծում եթե Սատանան չլիներ մարդիկ կշարունակեին մեղք գործել? Հա մեկ էլ ըստ Աստվածաշնչի մարդու արարումը 6000 տարի առաջա եղել?
> Շնորհակալություն


ԴԱ անհնար է. Եթե ստանան չլիներ, ապա և չէր լինի մեղք գործելու գայտակղությունը, որը գալիս է սատանայից:
Ըստ Աստվածաշնչի , այո, սակայն մենք կարող ենք արարման ամբողջ ընթացքը հասկանալ նաև այլ կերպ. վեց օրերը ընդոընել ոչ թե օրեր, զուտ 24 ժամյա հասկացողությամբ, այլ, դիցուքտարի , դար հազարամյակ և այլն:
Աստծո համար ժամանակ հասկացողություն չկա, անա ժամանակից դուրս, սակայն սա չի նշանակում, որ Աստվածաշուչը սխալ է: Ամենևին, պարզապես, այդ գրքում շատ բաներ երկրորդական իմաստներով են տրված:
_Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------


## Second Chance

> Հարգելիս, սիրելիս,
> Ես ամենևին չեմ ասում որ դու քրիստոնյա ես և դրա համար հայ ես կամ` հակառակը: Ոչ: Այո դու իրավացի ես , քրիստոնեությունը ազգային պատկանելություն չունի, սակայն, ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ, եթե քո երկրում որը Հայրենիք է բոլորիս համար, բոլոր քրիստոնհյաները արդեն 2000 տարի շարունակ համարվում են մի եկեղեցու անդամ, ապա, որն է պատճառը որ դու դեռ չես կողմնորոշվել?:Ինչ ճշմարտություն ես փնտրում , որը դեռ չես գտել?
> 
> *Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*


Հարգելի Տեր Հայր ես շատ ուշադրությամբ հետևում էի այս  զրույցին, և ուզոմ եմ մի  բան ասել ,եթե իսկապես քրիստոնեությունն ազգային պատկանելիություն չունի,առավել ևս անիմաստ է մյուս հավատացյալներին համերել աղանդ, քանի որ քրիստոնեության ճիշտ հետևելու համար  միայն աստվածաշունչն է հիմք ծառայում այլ ոչ թե առաքելական եկեղեցու անհանդուրժողականությունը, մանավանդ որ ավետարանականները չեն պառակտում ազգը, այլ հակառակը բազմաթիվ մարդկանց  հետ են պահում անբարո վարքից ու  շատ ընտանիքներ քայքայումից միթե լավ չԷ դա  ավելի …դուք անհանգստանում էք, որ երկրում շատանում են ավետարանական եկեղեցիները , ավելի լավ չի, որ մեր երիտասարդները հաճախեն ավետարանական եկեղեցի ապրեն աստվածավախ կյանքով, քան թե կազինոներում ու գիշերային ակումբներում անցկացնեն իրենց ժամանակը…  ավելի լավ կլինի անհանգստանաք ու պայքարեք սնկի նման աճող կազինոների ու գիշեշերային ակումբների դեմ  հենց  դրանք են պառակտում  մեր ազգը ու ցածրացնում որակը …
Աստվածաշնչի մարգարեություններում ասվում է«Իմ ժողովուրդն իմ անունով կկոչվի բայց ինձ չի պաշտի (ճանաչի)» այ սա է հիմա 2000 տարվա  մեր քրիստոնյա ազգի վիճակը …և սա է դրա  վառ ապացույցը ,որ առաքելական եկեղեցում մկրտված մարդկանցից 99%(անդամը)  չգիտի թե ով է Հիսուսը չի հասկանում խաչի վրա արած գործը , (այո առաքելական եկեղեցում միայն սպասավորները գիտեն ա յդ մասին) չգիտի ինչ է մկրտությունը ինչի  համար է դա …երբ ինձ մկրտեցին ես կարծեմ 12 տարեկան էի մայրիկս բացատրեց, որ  մկրտվելուց  դառնում  ենք  իսկական  հայ- ինչպիսի  անհեթեթություն …
իսկ ավետարանական եկեղեցում յուրաքանչյուր մկրտվող գիտի դրա  մասին...չկա մեկը որ չիմանա...Միթե՞ Աստված անտեսում է, չի տեսնու՞մ դա
Սամարացի կնոջն Հիսուսն ասաց« բայց ժամանակ  կգա,   ու հիմա էլ է, երբ ճշմարիտ երկրպագողները երկրպագություն պիտի անեն Հորը՝ հոգիով ու ճշմարտությունով, վասնզի Հայրն ալ իրեն այդպիսի երկրպագողներ կուզե»
Միթե ՞Աստված ծեսերն ու ավանդություններն է ընդունում ավելի քան մեր սրտի դիրքը…

----------

razmik21 (03.03.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հարգելիս, սիրելիս,
> Ես ամենևին չեմ ասում որ դու քրիստոնյա ես և դրա համար հայ ես կամ` հակառակը: Ոչ: Այո դու իրավացի ես , քրիստոնեությունը ազգային պատկանելություն չունի, սակայն, ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ, եթե քո երկրում որը Հայրենիք է բոլորիս համար, բոլոր քրիստոնհյաները արդեն 2000 տարի շարունակ համարվում են մի եկեղեցու անդամ, ապա, որն է պատճառը որ դու դեռ չես կողմնորոշվել?:Ինչ ճշմարտություն ես փնտրում , որը դեռ չես գտել?


Ես իմ փնտրած ճշմարտությունը գտել եմ, բայց Առաքելական եկեղեցին կարծես ինքն է ինձ իրենից վանում: Ինչքան մոտենալու փորձ եմ անում, այնքան հանդիպում եմ սկզբունքների, որոնք ինձ դուր չեն գալիս:
Եթե Առաքելական եկեղեցին այսօր հանդուրժող լիներ մնացած քրիստոնյաների (ոչ աղանդների) նկատմամբ, ես հենց նրա անդամ էլ ինձ կհամարեի: Բայց այս անհանդուրժողականության պատճառով մնում եմ անտուն…

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր ես շատ ուշադրությամբ հետևում էի այս  զրույցին, և ուզոմ եմ մի  բան ասել ,եթե իսկապես քրիստոնեությունն ազգային պատկանելիություն չունի,առավել ևս անիմաստ է մյուս հավատացյալներին համերել աղանդ, քանի որ քրիստոնեության ճիշտ հետևելու համար  միայն աստվածաշունչն է հիմք ծառայում այլ ոչ թե առաքելական եկեղեցու անհանդուրժողականությունը, մանավանդ որ ավետարանականները չեն պառակտում ազգը, այլ հակառակը բազմաթիվ մարդկանց  հետ են պահում անբարո վարքից ու  շատ ընտանիքներ քայքայումից …


 Այո քրիստոնեությունը չունի ազգային պատկանելություն, բայց երբևէ այն կոսմոպօլիտիզմ չի ենթադրում:Մի կոչ անեմ քո տրամաբանությանը. Հայաստանում գործող բոլոր տեսակի աղանդները որպես այդպիսիք ի հայտ են եկել, ստեղծվել կամ պատմության ասպարեզ մտել 19-րդ դարից ոչ շուտ: ՄԻ հարց տամ յուրաքանչյուրին. արդյոք , եթե հետևենք աղանդավորական գաղափարախոսություններին, չի նշանակում որ մենք շուրջ երկու հազար տարի ճշմարտություն չենք կարողացել մարդկանց հաղորդել, և ահա նորաթուխ աղանդավորները "փրկում են"մի ամբողջ ազգ: Այդպես է չէ դուրս գալիլս? Այս վերջերս շատ սկսվեց խոսվել Մեր եկեղեցու անհանդուրժողականությունից: Սակայն նորից ու նորից եմ  պնդում. այո, անհանդուրժելի է մի գաղափարախոսություն, որի հետևորդի որդին մահանում է , քանի որ ծնողին արգելվեց բժշկին դիմելու, ինչպես համակերպվել այն գաղափարի հետ, երբ ընտանիք սիրող հայ կինը դառնում է թափառական"քարոզիչ", մոռանալով իր ընտաիքի և զավակների համար, կամ ինչպես հանդուրժել բանակում ծառայել չկամեցող աղանդավորական զինվորին, որի համար միևնույն է , թե կբառնաբարեն իր կրոջը թե մորը, կարևորը ինքը իր առաջնորդի խոսքն է լսում:
Այս հարցերի պատասխանները որոնք են?
_
Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի րոպե, մի րոպե… Հարգելի՛ Տեր Հայր, Դուք շփոթում եք աղանդավորությունը ավետարանականության հետ: 
Մի՞թե ավետարանականը չի փրկվում: Չէ՞ որ նա նույն բանին է հավատում, ինչ առաքելականը: Չէ՞ որ նա էլ է ընդունում, որ Հիսուս իր մեղքերի համար խաչվեց:




> Սակայն նորից ու նորից եմ պնդում. այո, անհանդուրժելի է մի գաղափարախոսություն, որի հետևորդի որդին մահանում է , քանի որ ծնողին արգելվեց բժշկին դիմելու, ինչպես համակերպվել այն գաղափարի հետ, երբ ընտանիք սիրող հայ կինը դառնում է թափառական"քարոզիչ", մոռանալով իր ընտաիքի և զավակների համար, կամ ինչպես հանդուրժել բանակում ծառայել չկամեցող աղանդավորական զինվորին, որի համար միևնույն է , թե կբառնաբարեն իր կրոջը թե մորը, կարևորը ինքը իր առաջնորդի խոսքն է լսում:


Այստեղ Դուք աղանդավորի մասին եք խոսում: Այո՛, ես էլ եմ դրան դեմ, բայց պայքարել պետք է ոչ թե անհանդուրժողականությամբ, այլ սրտացավությամբ, հասկանալով, որ յուրաքանչյուր աղանդավոր գնալու է դժոխք, փորձելով ցույց տալ ճիշտ ուղին:

Իսկ յուրաքանչյուր, ասենք, Եհովայի վկա ինձ համար նույնն է, ինչ փողոցով անցնող, «քրիստոնյա» պիտակը կրող, բայց Քրիստոսի մասին գաղափար չունեցող հայը, որն աջ ու ձախ աղանդավորներին հայհոյում է. նրանք բոլորը կորած են:

----------


## Second Chance

> Սակայն նորից ու նորից եմ  պնդում. այո, անհանդուրժելի է մի գաղափարախոսություն, որի հետևորդի որդին մահանում է , քանի որ ծնողին արգելվեց բժշկին դիմելու, ինչպես համակերպվել այն գաղափարի հետ, երբ ընտանիք սիրող հայ կինը դառնում է թափառական"քարոզիչ", մոռանալով իր ընտաիքի և զավակների համար, կամ ինչպես հանդուրժել բանակում ծառայել չկամեցող աղանդավորական զինվորին, որի համար միևնույն է , թե կբառնաբարեն իր կրոջը թե մորը, կարևորը ինքը իր առաջնորդի խոսքն է լսում:
> Այս հարցերի պատասխանները որոնք են?
> _
> Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_


Հարգելի Տեր հայր այս բոլոր խոսքերը ավետարանականներին չի վերաբերվում…ինձ թվում է,որ դուք էլ դա  լավ  գիտեք քանի, որ ավետարանակնները չեն խուսափում բանակային ծառայությունից  և այլ մնացած բաները որ նշել էք նույնպես չեն վերաբերվում  նրանց...
Այո համաձայն եմ  պայքարեք Եհովայի  վկաների և այլ  աղանդների  դեմ... բայց  ինչու  համարել աղանդ  ավետարանականներին, միայն  նրա  համար  որ  առաքելական չեն՞ ,չէ,որ նրանք  հետևում են աստվածաշնչյան  ճշմարտություններին  և չեն ավաղաղում դրանք ուրեմն  համարվում են  ուղղադավան  եկեղեցի...

----------


## Ter Hayr

[QUOTE=Բյուրակն;436945]Մի րոպե, մի րոպե… Հարգելի՛ Տեր Հայր, Դուք շփոթում եք աղանդավորությունը ավետարանականության հետ: 
Մի՞թե ավետարանականը չի փրկվում: Չէ՞ որ նա նույն բանին է հավատում, ինչ առաքելականը: Չէ՞ որ նա էլ է ընդունում, որ Հիսուս իր մեղքերի համար խաչվեց:

QUOTE]

Ավետարանական եկեղեցին էլ աղանդավոր կոչվում: Եթե իրեն նույն բաներին են հավատում , ապա ինչու են առանձին, անջատ գործում: Ասեմ ինչու, որովհետև յուրաքանչյուր կրոնական կազմակերպություն  իր առաջնորդին տալիս է մեծ իշխանություն և գումարային միջոցներ: Ինչու իրենք պետք է հրաժարվեն այդ ամենից:
Իսկ ինչ մնում է սիրով նրանց հետ խոսելու վերաբերյալ, ապա դա արվում է: Ես մեծ պատրաստակաությամբ խոսում եմ, կխոսեմ և խոսել եմ նրանց հետ. Կուզենայի բացատրեք ինձ, մեղավորիս, թե ինչ է նշանակում հանդուրժողական լինել աղանդավորների նկատմամբ:
Ես շատ եմ ասել ու էլի կասեմ, մենք չենք պայքարում աղանդավորների հետ. քանզի նրանք մեր ազգի զավակներն են, սակայն գաղափարի դեմ պայքարը դա է որ անում ենք:

_Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կուզենայի բացատրեք ինձ, մեղավորիս, թե ինչ է նշանակում հանդուրժողական լինել աղանդավորների նկատմամբ:


Այն, որ ցանկանում եք բացառել նրանց՝ Ճշմարտության հետևորդ լինելը, չեք ընդունում, որ պետք է գոյություն ունենան:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի Տեր հայր այս բոլոր խոսքերը ավետարանականներին չի վերաբերվում…ինձ թվում է,որ դուք էլ դա  լավ  գիտեք քանի, որ ավետարանակնները չեն խուսափում բանակային ծառայությունից  և այլ մնացած բաները որ նշել էք նույնպես չեն վերաբերվում  նրանց...
> Այո համաձայն եմ  պայքարեք Եհովայի  վկաների և այլ  աղանդների  դեմ... բայց  ինչու  համարել աղանդ  ավետարանականներին, միայն  նրա  համար  որ  առաքելական չեն՞ ,չէ,որ նրանք  հետևում են աստվածաշնչյան  ճշմարտություններին  և չեն ավաղաղում դրանք ուրեմն  համարվում են  ուղղադավան  եկեղեցի...


Գրածներդ ճիշտ  աղանդավորների վերաբերյալ: Այդ դեպքում նախորդիվ ասածներս պետք է կրկնեմ, ինչու չեն գալիս և միավորվում ? Արդյոք սրա մասին նրնց հարցրել եք? Կամ ըստ Ձեզ ինչու դա չի լինում?

_Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> Այն, որ ցանկանում եք բացառել նրանց՝ Ճշմարտության հետևորդ լինելը, չեք ընդունում, որ պետք է գոյություն ունենան:


Թող գոյություն ունենան , սակայն, չպետք է իրենց գոյությամբ բացառեն հնամյա եկեղեցու առաքելությունը, իսկ եթե ընդունում են այդ եկեղեցին, ապա ոչ առերես. Ես շատ ընկերներ ունեմ, որոնք, արտերկրից են և ավետարանական են, սակայն ես նրանց էլ եմ նույն բաները միշտ ասում, և գիտեք ինչ են ասում, որ փոքրուց են տեսել այդ ամենը և սովորել:
Մի քանիսը ետ են եկել մեր եկեղեցու գիրկը և խոստովանել , որ նույն և ավելի ջերմ  զգացումներ առաջացել են նաև մեզ մոտ...........
Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

----------


## dvgray

Հարգելի Տեր-Հայր

Կխնդրեի կարդալ իմ այս գրառումը
http://www.dnforum.am/blog.php?b=341
և ասել ձեր կարծիքը:

----------


## VisTolog

Տեր Հայր, ինչ կասեք կլինիկական մահվան մասին:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի Տեր-Հայր
> 
> Կխնդրեի կարդալ իմ այս գրառումը
> http://www.dnforum.am/blog.php?b=341
> և ասել ձեր կարծիքը:


Աստված օրհնի քեզ .
Բավականին հետքրքրական մեկնաբանություն էր, և ես համաձայն եմ , որ "խաչակրած արշավանքները " և նմանօրինակ երևույթները սասանում են ոչ միայն եկեղեցու հավասարակշռությունը այլև մարդկանց հոգեկան անդորի վիճակը:Անգամ դպրոցում, երբ կարդում էի խաչակրած արշավանքների մասին , զարմանում էի, թե ինչպես կարելի էր հենց այնպես վեր կենալ գնալ-պատերազմել, և այն էլ հանուն Աստծո: Դպրոցում ինձ ոչ ոք չկարողացավ դրա պատասխանը տալ:
Սակայն վերջին պարբերության հետ այդքան էլ համամիտ չեմ, /վստահ եմ դու այդպսես էլ կարծում էիր, և ոչ թե այն բանի համար, որ Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու հոգևորական եմ/: Եկեղեցին արշավանք չի սկսել ոչնչացնելու համար ինչ որ մեկին, մյուսին ազատագրելու համար: Ամենևին: Ես նորից եմ ասում, մենք մեր ժողովրդի դեմ չենք պայքարել և չենք էլ պայքարի::
Սակայն այն ամենը ինչ կատարվում է հեգևոր դաշտում չի կարող մեզ անտարբեր թողնել:
Յուրաքանչյուր ոք պետք է իր առաքելությամբ զբաղվի: Եւ եկեղեցին անում է իր առաքելությունը` անվան համապատասխան:
_Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------


## schuschanik

Տեր Հայր ցանկալի կլիներ կարդալ ձեր  կարծիքը այս խառնաշփոթի  վերաբերյալ.....

http://www.lragir.am/src/index.php?i...5697&firstpg=1

----------


## Արշակ

Տեր Հայր, այս հարցս այդպես էլ անպատասխան մնաց։ :Sad: 



> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, այսպիսի մի հարց առաջացավ ինձ մոտ։
> Հնարավո՞ր է, որ եկեղեցականը Աստվածաշնչյան որևէ դրվագի խորհուրդը կամ որևէ Աստվածաշնչյան միտք լավ չհասկանա ու ոչ ճիշտ մեկնաբանություն տա։ Թե՞ բացառվում է նման բանը՝ եկեղեցու սպասավորները Աստվածաշնչյան բոլոր մտքերը ողջ խորությամբ հասկանում են։

----------


## Second Chance

> Գրածներդ ճիշտ  աղանդավորների վերաբերյալ: Այդ դեպքում նախորդիվ ասածներս պետք է կրկնեմ, ինչու չեն գալիս և միավորվում ? Արդյոք սրա մասին նրնց հարցրել եք? Կամ ըստ Ձեզ ինչու դա չի լինում?
> 
> _Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_
> 
> Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Թող գոյություն ունենան , սակայն, չպետք է իրենց գոյությամբ բացառեն հնամյա եկեղեցու առաքելությունը, իսկ եթե ընդունում են այդ եկեղեցին, ապա ոչ առերես. Ես շատ ընկերներ ունեմ, որոնք, արտերկրից են և ավետարանական են, սակայն ես նրանց էլ եմ նույն բաները միշտ ասում, և գիտեք ինչ են ասում, որ փոքրուց են տեսել այդ ամենը և սովորել:
> Մի քանիսը ետ են եկել մեր եկեղեցու գիրկը և խոստովանել , որ նույն և ավելի ջերմ  զգացումներ առաջացել են նաև մեզ մոտ...........
> Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա


Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, որ բացառում են, ընդհակառակը ընդունում և աղոթում են առաքելական եկեղեցու համար....
  Պարզապես հարցը նրանում է, որ առաքելական եկեղեցին շատ պասիվ է գործում և շատ հարցերում ,նրա հիմնական  առաքելությունը մնացել են ծեսերն ու սովորությունները, իսկ եթե այն լինի այպիսին,  ինչպես որ պետք է, ինչ՞ու գնալ ուրիշ եկեղեցի - խնդրեմ սկսեք ակտիվ գործել և մարդիկ չեն գնա  ուրիշ տեղ.
Դուք ինքներդ էստեղի երիտասարդների հարցերից լավ  հասկանում են,  թե որքան անտեղյակ են "քրիստոնյա" հայերը, որոնց դուք ինքներդ մկրտել եք /և նրանք եկեղեցու անդամներ են  համարվում/ դա  արվել է, որպես ծես ընդամենը...Իսկ Աստծուն պետք չեն դրանք...Ըստ աստվածաշնչի Գործք2.38«Ապաշխարհեցեք և ամեն մեկը թող մկրտվի Յիսուս Քրիստոսի անունովը մեղքերի թողության համար և սուրբ Հոգիին պարգևը պիտի ընդունեք»  2.41«Անոնք որոնք սրտանց ընդունեցին անոր խոսքերը մկրտվեցան: Միշտ առաքեալներուն վարդապետության , միաբանության, հաց կտրելու և աղոթելու ետևեն էին:»
 Սա են փորձում անել ավետարանականները, որ ոչ թե ծեսերով միայն, այլ պաշտեն Աստծուն ճշմարիտ ձևով կրկնելով, հնում սկիզբ առած եկեղեցու  օրինակը, իսկ առաքելական եկեղեցին մարդկանց մկրտում է, որոնք չգիտեն անգամ դա  ինչ է չգիտեն դրա խորհուրդը...
  Ուրեմն եթե մարդիկ այլնտրանք են փնտրում,  դրա  համար պատճառ կա, իսկ այդ պատճառը միգուցե հենց առաքելական եկեղեցու թերացումներն են...

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Հայր ցանկալի կլիներ կարդալ ձեր  կարծիքը այս խառնաշփոթի  վերաբերյալ.....
> 
> http://www.lragir.am/src/index.php?i...5697&firstpg=1


Աստված օրհնի քեզ, 
Ասեմ հետևյալը, որ յուրաքանչյուր անհատ իր կարծիքն ունի, հոգևորականը չի դադարում քաղաքացի լինելուց `օծում ստանալուց հետո.
Այստեղ խնդիր թե ինչպես է ամեն ինչ մեկնաբանվում: Սովորական ջուր խմելուն էլ կարելի է խորը քաղաքական աստառ տալ...

_Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------


## Philosopher

Հարգելի Ter Hayr. Մեկնաբանեք խնդրեմ Թովմայի պարանականոն ավետարանը և նրա մասին Օշոյի "Մանանեխի սերմ" աշխատությունը: Շնորհակալ եմ :Smile:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, որ բացառում են, ընդհակառակը ընդունում և աղոթում են առաքելական եկեղեցու համար....
>   Պարզապես հարցը նրանում է, որ առաքելական եկեղեցին շատ պասիվ է գործում և շատ հարցերում ,նրա հիմնական  առաքելությունը մնացել են ծեսերն ու սովորությունները, իսկ եթե այն լինի այպիսին,  ինչպես որ պետք է, ինչ՞ու գնալ ուրիշ եկեղեցի - խնդրեմ սկսեք ակտիվ գործել և մարդիկ չեն գնա  ուրիշ տեղ.
> Դուք ինքներդ էստեղի երիտասարդների հարցերից լավ  հասկանում են,  թե որքան անտեղյակ են "քրիստոնյա" հայերը, որոնց դուք ինքներդ մկրտել եք /և նրանք եկեղեցու անդամներ են  համարվում/ դա  արվել է, որպես ծես ընդամենը...Իսկ Աստծուն պետք չեն դրանք...Ըստ աստվածաշնչի Գործք2.38«Ապաշխարհեցեք և ամեն մեկը թող մկրտվի Յիսուս Քրիստոսի անունովը մեղքերի թողության համար և սուրբ Հոգիին պարգևը պիտի ընդունեք»  2.41«Անոնք որոնք սրտանց ընդունեցին անոր խոսքերը մկրտվեցան: Միշտ առաքեալներուն վարդապետության , միաբանության, հաց կտրելու և աղոթելու ետևեն էին:»
>  Սա են փորձում անել ավետարանականները, որ ոչ թե ծեսերով միայն, այլ պաշտեն Աստծուն ճշմարիտ ձևով կրկնելով, հնում սկիզբ առած եկեղեցու  օրինակը, իսկ առաքելական եկեղեցին մարդկանց մկրտում է, որոնք չգիտեն անգամ դա  ինչ է չգիտեն դրա խորհուրդը...
>   Ուրեմն եթե մարդիկ այլնտրանք են փնտրում,  դրա  համար պատճառ կա, իսկ այդ պատճառը միգուցե հենց առաքելական եկեղեցու թերացումներն են...


Քո խոսքերում ճշմարտություն կա. Սակայն մենք պետք է հասկանանք, որ ամեն ինչ միանգամից չի կառուցվում: Խորհրդային միությունը եավ, և շուրջ 70 տարի քանդում էր հազարամյակների կառուցածը, այսօր էլ մենք կառուցում ենք այդ ամենը, վերստին. Այսօր Երևան քացաքի համար միայն 25 հոգևորական կա: Ես շատ ուրախ եմ , որ նրանք աղոթում են մեր եկեղեցու բարօրրության համար, սակայն, եթե նրան տոգորված են մեզ օգնելու ոգիով, ապա ինչու դա չարեցին մեր եկեղեցու հովանու ներքո, այլ իրենց առանձինը հիմնեցին, թող գային և իրենց քարոզներով, իրենց ամեն տեսակ նյութական միջոցներով սատար կանգնեին մեր եկեղեցուն: Սա է ինձ համար կարևորը: Օրինակ ես ունեմ ծանոթ, որն ունի ինչ-որ խանութ, և որպեսզի նրա գործերը միշտ լավ ընթանա ես իմ բոլոր բարեկամների և ծանոթներին տանում եմ այդ խանութ: Համեմատությունը գուցե և շատ կոպիտ է սակայն նման մի բան էլ ես եմ ակնկալում նրանցից. որպեսզի նրանք եկեղեցու օգնականը դառնան, մեր եկեղեցու քարոզիչները: Այ այս դեպքում իրոք նրանց որևէ մեկը չի փնովի, ես ինքս նրանց այդ գործունեությունը կողջունեմ
Հ.Գ. Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է մկրտությունների, ապա անցել են այն ժամանակները երբ մեր հոգևորականները չէին բացատրում, այսօր իրավիճակը ամբողջությամբ այլ է. մենք հազարավոր թերթոններ են տպագրում մարդկանց մեջ այդ ինֆոռմացիոն բացը լրացնելու համար:

_Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Տեր Հայր, այս հարցս այդպես էլ անպատասխան մնաց։


Արշակ-ի խոսքերից  
Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, այսպիսի մի հարց առաջացավ ինձ մոտ։
Հնարավո՞ր է, որ եկեղեցականը Աստվածաշնչյան որևէ դրվագի խորհուրդը կամ որևէ Աստվածաշնչյան միտք լավ չհասկանա ու ոչ ճիշտ մեկնաբանություն տա։ Թե՞ բացառվում է նման բանը՝ եկեղեցու սպասավորները Աստվածաշնչյան բոլոր մտքերը ողջ խորությամբ հասկանում են։ 

Հարգելի Արշակ,
Աստվածաշունչ մատյանը հոգևորականների կողմից մեկնաբանվում է այնպես ինչպես որ կա, ասել է թե իր իմաստային ամբողջ և իրական բովանդակությամբ. Երբեմն հատվածներ լինում են, որոնց մեկնաբանության և բացատրության համար դիմում են մեր եկեղեցու սուրբ հայրերին, քանզի Աստվածաշնչյան գրքերը հիմնականում նրանց կողմից մեկնաբանվել ենէ աստվաշային հայտնության միջոցով, իսկ մենք պարզապես ժամանակակից կերպով ենք այդ ամենը մատուցում:
*Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

Ավելացվել է 15 րոպե անց



> Հարգելի Ter Hayr. Մեկնաբանեք խնդրեմ Թովմայի պարանականոն ավետարանը և նրա մասին Օշոյի "Մանանեխի սերմ" աշխատությունը: Շնորհակալ եմ


Աստված օրհնի քեզ Philosopher, 
Նշած գիրքդ ձեռքովս չի անցել,սակայն Թովմայի Ավետարանը պարականոն է զուտ այն առումով, որ բովանդակությամբ այլ է: Ասել է թե երբ նոր կտակարանի կանոնը ստեղծվում էր, այդ ժամանակ ի հայտ եկան բազում ավետարաններ և առաքելական թղթեր, որոն առաջին հայացքից թվում է թե նույն ավետիսի մասին են խոսում , սակայն իրականում, նրանք Քրիստոսից բավականին հետո, շուրջ 100 և ավելի տարիներ անց են գրվել:
Տարբեր մոտեցումներ կան գրքերի կանոնականացման խնդրում, և ամենա առաջինը, նրանք պետք է գրված լինեն առաքյալի կամ նրա անմիջական աշակերտի կողմիից: Իսկ Թովմայի ավետարանը կրում է Թովմայի անունը, սակայն նրա գործը չէ:
_Օրնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, վերջերս գիրք էի կարդում ապոկրիֆների մասին: Այնտեղ, բացի պարականոն ավետարաններից ու թղթերից, խոսվում էր նաև այն մասին, որ Թուղթ առ Եփեսացիսը և Եբրայեցիսը Պողոսի կողմից չեն գրվել: Մի շարք հիմնավորումներ էր բերված: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում այդ մասին:

----------


## Mamlo divan

> Տեր Հայր, ինչ կասեք կլինիկական մահվան մասին:


Հարգելի Wista. Տեր Շմավոնի հանձնարարությամբ, Ձեզ ուզում եմ ուղարկել Հայր Մամբրեի նյութը, որը նա գրել է կլինիկական մահ տանելուց հետո: Նյութը մոտ 2 էջ է: Այդ իսկ պատճառով չեմ կարող տեղադրել կայքում: Սակայն այն բավականին հետաքրքրիր է: Եւ եթե գրեք Ձեր էլ. փոստի հասցեն, ես այն Ձեզ կուղարկեմ:

----------


## Quadro

Տեր Հայր
Ի՞սկ դուք հավատում եք աստծո գոյությանը:

----------


## Tig

Գուցե նման հարց եղել է, ես բոլոր հարցերն ու պատասխանները չեմ կարդացել, բայց ուզում եմ հարցնել.
Ի՞նչ է Աստվածավախությունը…

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, վերջերս գիրք էի կարդում ապոկրիֆների մասին: Այնտեղ, բացի պարականոն ավետարաններից ու թղթերից, խոսվում էր նաև այն մասին, որ Թուղթ առ Եփեսացիսը և Եբրայեցիսը Պողոսի կողմից չեն գրվել: Մի շարք հիմնավորումներ էր բերված: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում այդ մասին:


Ողջույներս Բյուրակն,
 ես էլ մի քանի նման կարծիքների հանդիպել եմ, թե Նոր կտակարանի մի շարք նամակներ Պողոս առաքյալի գրչին չի պատկանում: Սակայն, ինձ այնուամենայնիվ , համոզելի չէ այդ փաստարկները, քանի որ  նրա բոլոր նամակները ասես մեկը մյուսի շարունակությունը լինեն: Դժվար կլիներ դրանք կեղծել:

_Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

Ավելացվել է 19 րոպե անց



> Տեր Հայր
> Ի՞սկ դուք հավատում եք աստծո գոյությանը:


Այո.
Ուրիշ պատասխան էիք ապասում. Այդքան էլ ինքնատիպ չեմ որ ասեմ ,-Չէ, մանավանդ , որ դա ինքնատիպության վիճակ չէ, այլ հոգու պահաջ:
*Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Գուցե նման հարց եղել է, ես բոլոր հարցերն ու պատասխանները չեմ կարդացել, բայց ուզում եմ հարցնել.
> Ի՞նչ է Աստվածավախությունը…


Սեր և երկյուղ : Վիճակ որը պետք է լինի յուրաքանչյուր հավատավոր մարդու մոտ. Սա միայն վախ չէ մեղք գործելու դիմաց, սա անկեղծ սեր Աստծո նկատմամբ, չանելու այն ինչը Նրա դուրը չի գալիս: Շատ նման է մարդկային հարաբերություններին, և սրանով էլ մենք կարող ենք հետևություն անել, որ Աստված և մարդ հարաբերությունների մանրակերտը մարդ և մարդ հարաբերություններն են: 
Միայն մարդուն սիրելով և ձգտելով նրան չվշտացնել, կարող ես հասկանալ, որ նույնը անում ես Աստծո նկատմամբ:

*Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------


## Tig

> Սեր և երկյուղ : Վիճակ որը պետք է լինի յուրաքանչյուր հավատավոր մարդու մոտ. Սա միայն վախ չէ մեղք գործելու դիմաց, սա անկեղծ սեր Աստծո նկատմամբ, չանելու այն ինչը Նրա դուրը չի գալիս: Շատ նման է մարդկային հարաբերություններին, և սրանով էլ մենք կարող ենք հետևություն անել, որ Աստված և մարդ հարաբերությունների մանրակերտը մարդ և մարդ հարաբերություններն են: 
> Միայն մարդուն սիրելով և ձգտելով նրան չվշտացնել, կարող ես հասկանալ, որ նույնը անում ես Աստծո նկատմամբ:
> 
> *Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*


Հասկանալի է, այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ է այն կոչվում Աստվածավախություն, այլ ոչ թե Աստվածասիրություն:
Իմ կարծիքով մարդ պիտի չարիք չգործի ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ վախենում է Աստծո պատժից, կամ նրան չվշտացնելուց, այլ ուղղակի հասկանալով, որ դա սխալ է, իսկ ապրել պետք է հնարավորին չափ ճիշտ:

----------


## dvgray

Տեր Հայր
Կարո՞ղ ենք համարել, որ տարբեր կրոնները /քրիստոնեություն, մուսուլմանություն և բուդդիզմ/, դրանք մի յուրահատուկ պատիժ են,  սահմանված հենց Աստծո կողմից: Նման Բաբելոնյան Աշտարակին հաջորդած պատժին, երբ Աստված խառնեց մարդկանց լեզուները:

----------


## VisTolog

> Հարգելի Wista. Տեր Շմավոնի հանձնարարությամբ, Ձեզ ուզում եմ ուղարկել Հայր Մամբրեի նյութը, որը նա գրել է կլինիկական մահ տանելուց հետո: Նյութը մոտ 2 էջ է: Այդ իսկ պատճառով չեմ կարող տեղադրել կայքում: Սակայն այն բավականին հետաքրքրիր է: Եւ եթե գրեք Ձեր էլ. փոստի հասցեն, ես այն Ձեզ կուղարկեմ:


Վայ, նոր տեսա. փոստիս հասցեն-->M_Skofel@freenet.am

----------


## Mamlo divan

> Տեր Հայր ցանկալի կլիներ կարդալ ձեր  կարծիքը այս խառնաշփոթի  վերաբերյալ.....
> 
> http://www.lragir.am/src/index.php?i...5697&firstpg=1


Այս և նմանատիպ այլ թեմաների վերաբերյալ Նավասարդ Սրբազանը հարցազրույց է տվել, որը կարող եք ընթերցել հետևյալ հասցեով. http://new.aravot.am/am/articles/politics/31925/view

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

Հարգելի քահանա ինչ էք կարծում երեխային ծեծելը մեղք է համարվում՞, ծնողն իրավունք ունի ծեծել իր երեխային անհրաժեշտության դեպքում, թե դա մեղք է Աստծո առաջ
նախապես շնորհակալություն

----------


## Mamlo divan

> Հասկանալի է, այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ է այն կոչվում Աստվածավախություն, այլ ոչ թե Աստվածասիրություն:
> Իմ կարծիքով մարդ պիտի չարիք չգործի ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ վախենում է Աստծո պատժից, կամ նրան չվշտացնելուց, այլ ուղղակի հասկանալով, որ դա սխալ է, իսկ ապրել պետք է հնարավորին չափ ճիշտ:



Տեր Շմավոնը տեխնիկական խնդիրների պատճառով վերջին ժամանակում չի կարողանում պատասխանել նամակագիրների հարցերին: Ձեր հարցերին է պատասխանում Սուրեն դպիր Ներսեսյանը: 

Առակաց գիրքը հենց սկզբում ասում է, որ Աստծուց երկյուղը իմաստության սկիզբն է: Իհարկե, այս արտահայտությունը խորը իմաստներ ունի: Սակայն անդրադառնանք հենց երկյուղին: Երբ խոսվում է այն մասին, որ մարդ իր սրտում Ասծուց պետք է երկյուղ ունենա, այստեղ խոսքը վերաբերվում է ոչ թե նրան, որ Աստված կարող է պատժել կամ դաժան վերաբերմունք ունենալ մարդու հանդեպ, այլ այստեղ խոսքը վերաբերվում է այն կարևոր իրողությանը, որ մենք կարող ենք հեռանալ Աստծուց և զրկվել Նրա ներկայությունից: Այսինքն, երկյուղել Աստծուց նշանակում է վախ, որ մարդ կարող է կորցնել Նրա ներկայությունը իր կյանքում: Եթե Աստված որևէ մեկին պատժում է, ապա դա անում է միայն խրատելու և ուղղելու նպատակով: Եւ այդ դեպքերում պատիժը երբեք ինքնանպատակ չի լինում: Իսկ այս դեպքում բնականաբար մարդ ոչ թե պետք է վախենա, որ Աստված կարող է նրան պատժելով խրատել, այլ առավել պետք է վախենալ, որ Աստված մարդու հանդեպ կարող է անտարբեր լինել: Այս մտածելակերպն արդեն իսկ իմաստության սկիզբն է: 
Աղոթաբար` Սուրեն դպիր Ներսեսյան:

Ավելացվել է 49 վայրկյան անց



> Տեր Հայր
> Կարո՞ղ ենք համարել, որ տարբեր կրոնները /քրիստոնեություն, մուսուլմանություն և բուդդիզմ/, դրանք մի յուրահատուկ պատիժ են,  սահմանված հենց Աստծո կողմից: Նման Բաբելոնյան Աշտարակին հաջորդած պատժին, երբ Աստված խառնեց մարդկանց լեզուները:


Ոչ: Պարզապես, մարդկությունն իր ողջ պատմության ընթացքում հստակ գիտակցել է, որ գոյություն ունի Աստված, և մարդիկ աննդհատ փորձել են ճանաչել և մոտենալ Աստծուն: Այդպես առաջ եկան բազմաթիվ հեթանոսական կրոններ, որոնք իրենց մեջ ունեին սակավաթիվ և հեղաթյուրված տեղեկություն հոգևոր գաղափարների մասին: Եւ դրան գումարելով սեփական մտածելակերպն ու տեղական մշակույթը ստեղծում էին ազգային կրոններ: Այդ կրոններից այսօր առավել պահպանվել և կատարելագործվել են արևելյան այնպիսի կրոններ, ինչպիսիք են բուդդայականությունը, կրիշնայականությունը, և այլն: Ճշմարտությունը Աստծո մասին ի հայտ եկավ այն ժամանակ, երբ Աստված Ինքը սկսեց խոսել մարդկանց հետ: Այդ փոխհարաբերության ընթացքում ձևավորվեց բուդդայական կրոնը: Մարդ-Աստված փոխհարաբերությունների կատարելությունը դարձավ Քրիստոսի աշխարհ գալը, որով Աստված հայտնապես ներկայացավ մարդկանց և ցույց տվեց փրկության ճանապարհը: Հետագայում իհարկե այս կարոևր հայտնությունները օգտագործեցին թե մահմեդականները, թե ժամանակակից կրոնական, աղանդավորական կազմակերպությունները: Որոնք հեթանոսների նման հեղաթյուրում էին ճշմարտությունը և առավել տեղ էին տալիս մարդկային մտածելակերպին: Այսպիսով բազմաթիվ կորնների առկայության մեջ մենք` քրիստոնյաներս, վստահ ենք, որ մենք ընտրել ենք այն ճանապարհը, որը ոչ թե հորինվել է մարդկանց կողմից, այլ մարդկությանը տրվել է Աստվածահայտնության միջոցով: Այս ամենից կարելի է հետևություն անել, որ կրոնների բազմազանությունը ոչ թե Աստծո պատիժն է, այլ մարդկային մտքի և ազատության հետևանք: 
Աղոթաբար` Սուրեն դպիր Ներսեսյան:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Հարգելի քահանա ինչ էք կարծում երեխային ծեծելը մեղք է համարվում՞, ծնողն իրավունք ունի ծեծել իր երեխային անհրաժեշտության դեպքում, թե դա մեղք է Աստծո առաջ
> նախապես շնորհակալություն


  Ծեծն իհարկե պատժի մի տեսակ է, որը կիրառվում է երեխաների դաստիարակության նպատակով: Իհարկե, ինքին բռնությունը հակառակ է քրիստոնեական սկզբունքներին: Ընդհանրապես բռնությունն ի հայտ է գալիս այն ժամանակ, երբ մարդիկ իրար չեն հասկանում: Երեխաների դաստիարակման ժամանակ իհարկե շատ անգամ երեխայի մանկամտությունը թույլ չի տալիս, որպեսզի նա հասկանա իր ծնողին: Եւ ահա այդ ժամանակ առաջ է գալիս պատժի այդ ձևը, որը կոչվում է ծեծ: Իհարկե սա ծայրահեղ միջոց է դաստիարակության ընթացքում: Սակայն երբեմն շատ անհրաժեշտ` երեխային շատ ավելի մեծ փորձանքներից հեռու պահելու համար: Օրինակ եթե երեխան չի հասկանում, որ հոսանքի հետ խաղալը կարող է վտանգել իր կյանքը, ապա դրանից նրան կարող է պաշտպանել այն երկյուղը, որը նա ունի պատժի նկատմամբ: Նույնիսկ Ս. Գիրքն ասում է, որ Աստված պատժելով խրատումէ  բոլոր այն մարդկանց, ում սիրում է: Սա իհարկե ինչ-որ տեղ պարադոքս է, սակայն այդ պատժի ձևը փաստորեն կարող է լինել սիրո արտահայտություն: Քրիստոնյան պետք է շատ ուշադիր լինի այս հարցում, քանի որ այսօր աշխարհում ահագնանում են ծնողների կողմից երեխաների բռնության վտանգը: Իհարկե շատ ծնողներ փոխանակ պատիժն օգտանգործեն դաստիարակության նպատակով, այն դարձրել են իրենց փոխհարաբերությունների անփոխարինելի մի մաս:  Եւ շատ անգամ ծնողներն իրենց անձնական բարդույթներից ելնելով` բռնությունը դարձրել են ինքնադրսևորման մի ձև, որը կիրառում են իրենց սեփական, անօգնական երեխաների նկատմամբ: 
Աղոթաբար` Սուրեն դպիր Ներսեսյան:

----------


## Ter Hayr

Աստված օրհնի Ձեզ սիրելի ակումբցիներ:
Բոլոր տեսակի տեխնիկական խնդիրներ հարթվեցին և ես նորից ուրախ եմ մեր զրույցներն ու բանավեճերը շարունակելու: Եվ որպես առաջարկ հետևյալ թեմայի շուրջ եկեք մի քիչ խորհենք. Տարեմուտ, ինչ է այն Ձեզ համար, կերուխումի թե մեկ այլ իրողության առիթ?
*Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահամա*:

----------


## Hrayr

Լավ թեմա է, հետաքրքիր է նաև նշանակությունը:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Մեկ այսպիսի հարց. կներեք, եթե ձևակերպումը մի քիչ խառը լինի:
Մարդը, մեղքերի համար թողություն խնդրելուց այն ստանում է Աստծո կողմից: Սակայն, ինչո՞ւ են ասում, որ ծնողների մեղքերի համար պատասխանատու են զավակները՝ մինչև յոթը սերունդ :Think:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Մեկ այսպիսի հարց. կներեք, եթե ձևակերպումը մի քիչ խառը լինի:
> Մարդը, մեղքերի համար թողություն խնդրելուց այն ստանում է Աստծո կողմից: Սակայն, ինչո՞ւ են ասում, որ ծնողների մեղքերի համար պատասխանատու են զավակները՝ մինչև յոթը սերունդ


Այո , մարդը մեղքերի թողությունը ստանում է Աստծուց: Սակայն ով ասաց որ մեղքերի համար պատասխանատու պետք է լինեն մեղք գործողի   երեխաները: Այդպես չէ, պարզապես մեղքի , առավել ևս չզջացած մեղքի ազդեծությունը կարող է սերնդեսերունդ փոխանցվել: Դա այդպես է: Մենք պետք է միշտ հոգևոր արթնության մեջ լինենք, որպեսզի մեր սխալ արարքներով մեր զավակներին չվնասենք: Բազում օրինակներ ունենք, երբ արգելված ամուսնությունների, կամ արտամուսնական կապերից, կամ ալկոհոլի և թմրանյութի գործածման արդյունքում արատավոր երեխաներ են ծնվում: Արդյոք այս ամենը մեզ մտածելու տեղիք չպետք է տա?
*
Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստված օրհնի Ձեզ սիրելի ակումբցիներ:
> Բոլոր տեսակի տեխնիկական խնդիրներ հարթվեցին և ես նորից ուրախ եմ մեր զրույցներն ու բանավեճերը շարունակելու: Եվ որպես առաջարկ հետևյալ թեմայի շուրջ եկեք մի քիչ խորհենք. Տարեմուտ, ինչ է այն Ձեզ համար, կերուխումի թե մեկ այլ իրողության առիթ?
> *Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահամա*:


Մենք էլ ենք շատ ուրախ, որ վերադարձաք :Smile: 
Նախ ասեմ, որ Տարեմուտ ասելով ես չեմ հասկանում կերուխում: Ընդհակառակը, նույնիսկ տխուր է, չէ որ կյանքից մի տարի էլ անցավ..... :Sad:  Լավ, տխուր բաները թողնենք մի կողմ...Երբ կեսգիշերին հնչում են զանգերը, ինչ որ արտասովոր զգացում է լինում: Զգացումներն էլ թողնենք մի կողմ :LOL:  
Տարեմուտը կամ Նոր տարին լավ հնարավորություն է մեղքերի թողության համար, ամբողջ տարվա արած-չարածդ հիշելու ու վերլուծելու համար, ում առաջ մեղավոր ես, ներողություն խնդրելու համար........Մի խոսքով, սա ամենաբարի տոնն է, որը նույնիսկ ամենաչար ու խիստ կեցվածք ունեցող մարդուն դարձնոմ է մանուկ :Love:

----------


## BusinessMen

Բարև բոլորին… Կուզեի մի առաջարկ անել քահանային
Ես ուժեղ աթեիստ եմ, չեմ հավատում կրոնի հետ կապված որևէ բանի և կարծում եմ որ ինչ-որ մեկը իրավունք չունի ինձ և մնացած աթեիստներին մեղադրելու ինչ-որ բանում, դա մեր տեսակետն է…
Ուղղակի անհնար է հավատալ մի բանի, ինչը չես զգում և չես տեսնում…
Խնդրում եմ ինչ-որ օրինակներ չբերել…
Ուղղակի նման առաջարկ ունեմ
Եթե Ձեր աստվածը գոյություն ունի, թող ինձ ինչ-որ ձև պատժի, շատ լուրջ ձև, ես համաձայն եմ,  այդ ժամանակ միգուցե ես էլ կհավատամ…
Տեր հայր, դուք կարող ե՞ք նման բան կազմակերպել, կարծում եմ այո, քանի որ ինչքան գիտեմ քահանաները շփվում են աստծո հետ…
Դե նախապես շնորհակալություն, անհամբեր կսպասեմ…մեկ շաբաթ
Դրանից հետո եղած ամեն ինչ կհամարեմ զուգադիպություն…
Առայժմ

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Բարև բոլորին… Կուզեի մի առաջարկ անել քահանային
> Ես ուժեղ աթեիստ եմ, չեմ հավատում կրոնի հետ կապված որևէ բանի և կարծում եմ որ ինչ-որ մեկը իրավունք չունի ինձ և մնացած աթեիստներին մեղադրելու ինչ-որ բանում, դա մեր տեսակետն է…
> Ուղղակի անհնար է հավատալ մի բանի, ինչը չես զգում և չես տեսնում…
> Խնդրում եմ ինչ-որ օրինակներ չբերել…
> Ուղղակի նման առաջարկ ունեմ
> Եթե Ձեր աստվածը գոյություն ունի, թող ինձ ինչ-որ ձև պատժի, շատ լուրջ ձև, ես համաձայն եմ,  այդ ժամանակ միգուցե ես էլ կհավատամ…
> Տեր հայր, դուք կարող ե՞ք նման բան կազմակերպել, կարծում եմ այո, քանի որ ինչքան գիտեմ քահանաները շփվում են աստծո հետ…
> Դե նախապես շնորհակալություն, անհամբեր կսպասեմ…մեկ շաբաթ
> Դրանից հետո եղած ամեն ինչ կհամարեմ զուգադիպություն…
> Առայժմ


Ուզացդ կատարվեց. Դու վաղուց արդեն պատժված ես , հրաժարվելով քո մեջ կրել Աստծուն:
*Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------

Freeman (21.07.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Մենք էլ ենք շատ ուրախ, որ վերադարձաք
> Նախ ասեմ, որ Տարեմուտ ասելով ես չեմ հասկանում կերուխում: Ընդհակառակը, նույնիսկ տխուր է, չէ որ կյանքից մի տարի էլ անցավ..... Լավ, տխուր բաները թողնենք մի կողմ...Երբ կեսգիշերին հնչում են զանգերը, ինչ որ արտասովոր զգացում է լինում: Զգացումներն էլ թողնենք մի կողմ 
> Տարեմուտը կամ Նոր տարին լավ հնարավորություն է մեղքերի թողության համար, ամբողջ տարվա արած-չարածդ հիշելու ու վերլուծելու համար, ում առաջ մեղավոր ես, ներողություն խնդրելու համար........Մի խոսքով, սա ամենաբարի տոնն է, որը նույնիսկ ամենաչար ու խիստ կեցվածք ունեցող մարդուն դարձնոմ է մանուկ



Լիովին համաձայն եմ. Պետք այդ օրը մարդ դեմառդեմ կանգնի իր խղճի առջև `հասկանալու սեփական եսը: Ես կոչ եմ անում բոլորիդ ամանորյա գիշերն անցկացնել ոչ թե տանը սեղանի շուրջ, այլ եկեղեցում, օրինակ Կոնդի Ս. Հովհաննեսում ուր ես եմ ծառայում, կամ մեկ այլ եկեղեցում: Խոստանում եմ այնպիսի մի վիճակ որը ամբողջ մեկ տարի ձեզ պահելու է:
_Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------


## Hrayr

Ես կուզենայի ավելացնել, նախ, աթեիստները սովորաբար լավ են ուսւոմնասիրում Աստվածոշունչը, բայց ինչպես երեվում է դուք Ավետարանը չեք իմանում, գրված է ամենամեծ պատիժը մարդուն դա նա է երբ Աստված թողնում է նրան անպատիժ: Հավատա դրանից սարսափելի պատիժ չկա: Եթե մարդն ընկնում է փորձության, կամ դժվարության մեջ նա սկսում է փնտրել Աստծուն, իսկ երբ չեն պատժվում ավելի են խորանում մեղքի մեջ և միանգամից վրա է հասնում կորուստը: Ցավում եմ:

----------

Freeman (21.07.2010)

----------


## Արամ

աթեիստ ինչա նշանակում, կամ իրանք ովքեր են?

----------


## Hrayr

> աթեիստ ինչա նշանակում, կամ իրանք ովքեր են?


Աթեիստները դրանք այն մարդիկ են ովքեր ընդունում են աթեիստական ուսմունքը, որը ժխտում  է Աստծո գոյությունը և չունի ոչմի հիմնավորում: Նրա հիմնավորումներն անգամ ծիծաղելի են:

----------


## BusinessMen

Հրո, եթե ինչ-որ բան քեզ ծիծաղալու է թվում, լավ ծիծաղա, այնքան ծիծաղա որ ոտքերտ ու ձեռքերտ թուլանան, հետո մի պահ կանգ առ ու մտածի ինչի վրա ես ծիծաղում… Պատասխանը չես գտնի…
Նախ ասեմ բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր չգիտեն թե ինչ է աթեիստը: Աթեիստը երբեք ինչ-որ հիմնավորումներ չի անում, ուղղակի չի հավատում և վերջ, ինչպես որ չի հավատում որ խոզը  կարող է թռչել, ես հո չեմ դնելու հիմնավորեմ խոզը ինչու չի թռչում…
Եվ մեկ հարց էլ քահանային՝ եթե ես պատժված եմ, ապա ինչու չեմ զգում այդ պատիժը, եթե ներկա իմ վիճակում ես համարվում եմ պատժված, թող որ ես ողջ կյանքս լինեմ պատժված, քանի որ իմ կյանքից ես շատ գոհ եմ, ի տարբերություն շատերի, որոնք հավատում են…
Առայժմ…
Շատ մի խորացեք, անիմաստա

----------


## Second Chance

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր ամանորի հետ կապված մի ուրիշ հարց ունեմ
Ամբողջ հեռուստատեսությամբ և գրեթե բոլոր լրատվամիջոցներով  տոնվում է ինչ որ կենդանակերպերի տարի :Sad:  և դա մատուցվում է ժողովրդին ...միթե սա հնարավոր  չէ կանխել... ասենք մարդիկ համ եկեղեցի են գնում, համ էլ ասենք կռիսի տարիա կռիս են առնում խաղալիք ու հեռուստատեսությամբ մամուլով հետևում են, թե ինչ անել այդ օրը, որ կռիսին հաճելի լինի , ինչ գույնի շոր հագնել որ կռիսին դուր գա,  որ իրանց տարին հաջող լինի ... ինձ սարսափեցնումա այս աստիճան կռապաշտությունը...իսկ դրա հետ մեկտեղ մարդկանց հակառակը չի մատուցվում ինչու՞ :Sad:  միթե՞ հնարավոր չէ արգելել դա

----------

Freeman (21.07.2010)

----------


## Tig

«Հայր մեր, թող քո կամքը կատարվի մեր մեջ
և մենք ազատվենք բոլոր ախտերից ու բարկություններից
ու լցվենք սիրով և տեսնենք մեր միջի լույսը,
որ Դու ես տվել քո միջից»

Ես ամեն առավոտ աղոթում եմ այսպես և ուզում եմ հարցնել Տեր-Հայր սա աղո՞տք է, թե ուղակի երազանք…

----------


## Ambrosine

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր,
իսկ դուք ամեն տարի Ամանորը եկեղեցում եք դիմավորում? Դա ընտրելով է, թե պարտադիր եկեղեցու բոլոր  սպասավորները պետք է այդ ժամանակ լինեն եկեղեցում?

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հրո, եթե ինչ-որ բան քեզ ծիծաղալու է թվում, լավ ծիծաղա, այնքան ծիծաղա որ ոտքերտ ու ձեռքերտ թուլանան, հետո մի պահ կանգ առ ու մտածի ինչի վրա ես ծիծաղում… Պատասխանը չես գտնի…
> Նախ ասեմ բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր չգիտեն թե ինչ է աթեիստը: Աթեիստը երբեք ինչ-որ հիմնավորումներ չի անում, ուղղակի չի հավատում և վերջ, ինչպես որ չի հավատում որ խոզը  կարող է թռչել, ես հո չեմ դնելու հիմնավորեմ խոզը ինչու չի թռչում…
> Եվ մեկ հարց էլ քահանային՝ եթե ես պատժված եմ, ապա ինչու չեմ զգում այդ պատիժը, եթե ներկա իմ վիճակում ես համարվում եմ պատժված, թող որ ես ողջ կյանքս լինեմ պատժված, քանի որ իմ կյանքից ես շատ գոհ եմ, ի տարբերություն շատերի, որոնք հավատում են…
> Առայժմ…
> Շատ մի խորացեք, անիմաստա


Աստծուն չունենալն ամենամեծ պատիժն է. եթե զգայիք, ապա նման կերպ չէիք մտացի. Իսկ եթե ուզում եք այդպես մնալ, համեցեք , ոչ ոք չի բռնանում. 
Այնուամենայնիվ, թող մի օր Աստծո լույսը հոգումդ տեսնես.

_Օրհնությամբ ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

Ավելացվել է 15 րոպե անց



> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր ամանորի հետ կապված մի ուրիշ հարց ունեմ
> Ամբողջ հեռուստատեսությամբ և գրեթե բոլոր լրատվամիջոցներով  տոնվում է ինչ որ կենդանակերպերի տարի և դա մատուցվում է ժողովրդին ...միթե սա հնարավոր  չէ կանխել... ասենք մարդիկ համ եկեղեցի են գնում, համ էլ ասենք կռիսի տարիա կռիս են առնում խաղալիք ու հեռուստատեսությամբ մամուլով հետևում են, թե ինչ անել այդ օրը, որ կռիսին հաճելի լինի , ինչ գույնի շոր հագնել որ կռիսին դուր գա,  որ իրանց տարին հաջող լինի ... ինձ սարսափեցնումա այս աստիճան կռապաշտությունը...իսկ դրա հետ մեկտեղ մարդկանց հակառակը չի մատուցվում ինչու՞ միթե՞ հնարավոր չէ արգելել դա


Իրականում ամեն ինչ կարելի է, եթե մարդիկ կամենան: Սակայն ամբողջ ցավն ինչումն է, այսօր կարող ես մեջտեղից պատռվել, մինչև ցնորվելու աստիճան ուժերդ դնես մարդկանց ճշմարտությունը բացատրելու և, արդյունքում, ինչ-որ մի զիզիկ-բիզիզկ երևույթ նրաց ավելի է դուր գալիս և նրանք սկսում են դա գերադասել: Спасение утопающих дело рук самих утопающих. Մեր պարագայում այս խոսքը դառնում է ավելի քա ակտուալ. Դու կարող ես մարդուն մատուցել, տալ փրկության օղակը, պարանը, ձեռք մեկնես, բայց ի վերջո փրկվելու ցանկությունը միայն ու միայն ինքն է հայտնում. Անգամ Աստված մարդուն փրկում է միայն վերջինիս ցանկությամբ. Յուրաքանչյուր ստանում է այն ինչը վաստակում է և կարևորում է. Բայց էլի ու էլի մենք շարունակելու ենք մարդկանց այդ"կռիսա-նապաստակա-վշապական" վիճակներից հանել

_Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

Ավելացվել է 19 րոպե անց



> «Հայր մեր, թող քո կամքը կատարվի մեր մեջ
> և մենք ազատվենք բոլոր ախտերից ու բարկություններից
> ու լցվենք սիրով և տեսնենք մեր միջի լույսը,
> որ Դու ես տվել քո միջից»
> 
> Ես ամեն առավոտ աղոթում եմ այսպես և ուզում եմ հարցնել Տեր-Հայր սա աղո՞տք է, թե ուղակի երազանք…


ԴԱ քո սրտից բխած խոսքերն են, որը հենց աղոթք է. Աստված մաքուր սիրտը չի արհամարհում. Սա է աղոթքի լսելի լինելու գրավականը

_Օրհնությամբ ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր,
> իսկ դուք ամեն տարի Ամանորը եկեղեցում եք դիմավորում? Դա ընտրելով է, թե պարտադիր եկեղեցու բոլոր  սպասավորները պետք է այդ ժամանակ լինեն եկեղեցում?


Նախորդ տարիներին, երբ ես Երևանում չէի քահանայագործում , այցելում է այն եկեղեցի , որը կամենում էի: Իսկ այս տարվանից նշանակվեցի Սուրբ Հովհաննես եկեղեցի, և մյուս քահանաների հետ պետք է այստեղ դիմավորենք Ամանորը: Իսկ պարտադիր լինել չլինելը.. թերևս այսպես ասեմ, կա հատուկ մշակված կանոնակարգ, բայց եթե դա էլ չլիներ ես էլի ու էլի կեսգիշերին կգնայի եկղեցի. Մեկ անգամ այնտեղ այդ վիճակի մեջ լինելուց հետո , այլևս չես կամենում նման առիթ բաց թողնել:

_Օրհնությամբ ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, որքան գիտեմ սուրբ սննդյան տոնին նախորդում է փոքր պահքի շրջանը (խնդրում եմ ուղղեք ինձ, եթե սխալվում եմ), սակայն այդ օրերին ավանդաբար ամբողջ ժողովուրդը տոնում է Ամանորը, ինչն անխուսափելիորեն ուղեկցվում է կերուխումով: Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, թե երբվանից է առաջացել այս հակասությունը, և ըստ ձեզ ո՞րն է ելքը: Չէ՞ որ որքան էլ որ ցանկանաս, միևնունն է դժվար է այդ օրերին զերծ մնալ ոչ պահքային սնունդից և խմիչքից՝ դա պարզապես կնշանակի փակվել սենյակում, հյուր չգնալ, հյուր չընդունել:

Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար:

----------


## Hrayr

Հարգելի քահանա, կբացատրեք ինչ կապ ունի Քրիստոսը, Աստված այդ պահքերի և ծեսերի հետ: Երբ է եղել առաջին ծեսը և ինչու Հիսուսը ծես չէր անում, չէոր ինքն էլ քահանա էր:

Ավելացվել է 14 րոպե անց



> Նախ ասեմ բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր չգիտեն թե ինչ է աթեիստը: Աթեիստը երբեք ինչ-որ հիմնավորումներ չի անում, ուղղակի չի հավատում և վերջ, ինչպես որ չի հավատում որ խոզը  կարող է թռչել, ես հո չեմ դնելու հիմնավորեմ խոզը ինչու չի թռչում…


Ես մի պարզ օրինակ բերեմ: Ես չեմ հավատում որ կա մի տեղ ուր ամբողջ տարին ձմեռ է, անգամ Մասիսի գագաթի ձյունը հալվում է: Ինչ ծիծաղելի հիմնավորում: 1 դար առաջ էլ եթե մարդկանց ասեիր ինքնաթիռի մասին կծիծաղային:
Սրանք հիմնավորումներ չեն:



> Եվ մեկ հարց էլ քահանային՝ եթե ես պատժված եմ, ապա ինչու չեմ զգում այդ պատիժը, եթե ներկա իմ վիճակում ես համարվում եմ պատժված, թող որ ես ողջ կյանքս լինեմ պատժված, քանի որ իմ կյանքից ես շատ գոհ եմ, ի տարբերություն շատերի, որոնք հավատում են…
> Առայժմ…
> Շատ մի խորացեք, անիմաստա


Ես քահանա չեմ բայց կասեմ, մարդ երբ մի տեղը վնասում է սկզբից ցավը չի զգում, ասում են դեռ տաք է: Մեկնաբանությունները թողնում եմ Ձեզ: Իրոք անիմաստ ա...

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, որքան գիտեմ սուրբ սննդյան տոնին նախորդում է փոքր պահքի շրջանը (խնդրում եմ ուղղեք ինձ, եթե սխալվում եմ), սակայն այդ օրերին ավանդաբար ամբողջ ժողովուրդը տոնում է Ամանորը, ինչն անխուսափելիորեն ուղեկցվում է կերուխումով: Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, թե երբվանից է առաջացել այս հակասությունը, և ըստ ձեզ ո՞րն է ելքը: Չէ՞ որ որքան էլ որ ցանկանաս, միևնունն է դժվար է այդ օրերին զերծ մնալ ոչ պահքային սնունդից և խմիչքից՝ դա պարզապես կնշանակի փակվել սենյակում, հյուր չգնալ, հյուր չընդունել:
> 
> Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար:


Ողջույներս բոլորիդ, Աստված ձեզ օրհնի.
Պահքը որպես այդպիսին կար դեռևս Քրիստոսի ժամանակ և դրանից էլ առաջ.  Որոշակի բաներից, հիմնականում մարմնական ցանկություններից կամ կերակուրներից որոշ ժամանակով հեռու մնալը բնորոշ է բոլոր կրոններին: Նպատակը մեկն է, տկարացնելով մարմանական ցանկությունները զորացնել հոգու դերը և նրա գործառույթը մեր կյանքում:
ԻՆչ վերաբերում է քո հարցին. Սուրբ Ծննդյան պահքը սահմանվել է դեռևս Գրիգոր Լուսավորչի օրոք, իսկ հետագայում մեր տոնացույցը իր ամբողյական պատկերը ստացավ և Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցի օրոք և ավելի ուշ Սիմեոն Երևանցի կաթողիկոսի գահակալման ընթացքում. 
Երբ հաստատվում էր պահքի այս շրջանը, հայոց մեջ ընդունված էր Ամանորը տոնել օգոստոս ամսին, կամ նավասարդի 11-ին. Այս իսկ պատճառով որևէ հակասություններ չկան.Հետագայում երբ օրացույցը փոխվեց և մենք անցանք այսօրվա կարգին Ամանորը եկավ հունվարի 1-ին. Իսկ հայերը բազում պահոց կերակուրներ սահմանեցին այդ օրերի համար. Պահոց տոլմա, կամ ինչպես ասում են պասուս տոլմա, չարազներ, առանց կենդանական հավելումների զանազան բլիթներ և այլն. Մեզ, հայերիս համար այն ժամանակ ավելի կարևոր էր հոգևոր կարգ ու կանոնը տիրեր քան աշխարհիկը: 
Այսօր ցավոք այդպես չէ. 
Բայց վստահ եմ շատ արագ կերպով Աստված,աղոթքը և եկեղեցին ավելի շատ կկարևորվեն մարդկանց համար, քան թե 10 կիլոգրամանոց խոզի բուդի պարտադիր առկայությունը, թեկուզ և պարտքով, ամանօրյա սեղանին:

*Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա* 



Հրո յան,Հիսուս քահանա չէր, նա մարդ էր և Աստված միաժամանակ. Ինքը Քրիստոս իր աշակերտներին ասած, որ քանի Ինքը դեռ իրենց հետ է ապա պահք պահելու կարիք չկա, իսկ երբ կհեռանա, ապա և պահքը և ծոմը պետք անբաժան լինեն քրիստոնյաի կյանքից: Առաջին ծեսը Հովհաննես Մկրտչի կողմից կատարված մկրտությունն էր Հորդանան գետում, երբ մկրտեց և ժղովրդին և Հիսուսին, որպես օրինակ ուրիշներին:

_Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------


## yenart

Աստվածաշունչ կարդալուց շատ հարցեր են առաջանում մոտս: Ու՞մ դիմեմ հարցերիս պատասխանները ստանալու համար, եթե ինտերնետային հարց-պատասխան տարբերակը չի բավարարում:

----------


## Hrayr

> Հրո յան,Հիսուս քահանա չէր, նա մարդ էր և Աստված միաժամանակ. Ինքը Քրիստոս իր աշակերտներին ասած, որ քանի Ինքը դեռ իրենց հետ է ապա պահք պահելու կարիք չկա, իսկ երբ կհեռանա, ապա և պահքը և ծոմը պետք անբաժան լինեն քրիստոնյաի կյանքից: Առաջին ծեսը Հովհաննես Մկրտչի կողմից կատարված մկրտությունն էր Հորդանան գետում, երբ մկրտեց և ժղովրդին և Հիսուսին, որպես օրինակ ուրիշներին:
> 
> _Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_


Հարգելի քահանա նախ այն պատասխանը թե Քրիստոսը քահանա չէր գրված է Աստվածաշնչում, եթե չեք հիշուկ կարողեմ հիշեցնել, դեռ ավելին Նրա մասին ասում է քահանա է Մելիքսեդեկի կարգին պես:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է պահքին Աստվածաշնչում անգամ մի բառ չկա որի տառերի տեղերը պոխելուց ստացվի պահք, կա ծոմ, բայց պահք ես չեմ հանդիպել, եթե կա խնդրում եմ հիշեցրեք:
Իսկ ծեսի մասին հիմնավորումը ընդհանրապես իմաստ չունի, որովհետև Հովհաննեսը ապաշխարհություն էր քարոզում և մկրտում էր ապաշխարհած մարդկանց այնինչ (ցավով եմ ասում) այսօր մեր եկեղեցին (եթե կարելի դեռ այդպես անվանել) մկրտում է ում պատահի այսինքն իրոք մեր եկեղեցու կատարածը ծես է այնինչ Հովհաննեսը ծես չէր կատարում:
Կներեք բայց ձեր ոչ մի հիմնավորումն իրական և լիարժեք չհամարեցի:

----------


## dvgray

Հարգելի Տեր Շմավոն:

Ի՞նչ է եղել ձեր աշխարհիկ անունը: 
/շատ եմ ձեզ նմանացնում իմ ծանոթներից մեկին  :Smile: /

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի Տեր Շմավոն:
> 
> Ի՞նչ է եղել ձեր աշխարհիկ անունը: 
> /շատ եմ ձեզ նմանացնում իմ ծանոթներից մեկին /



Մինչև ձեռնադրությունս իմ անունն էր Արամ. Բայց այնուհետև աշխարհի համար ես դարձա Տեր Շմավոն

_Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստվածաշունչ կարդալուց շատ հարցեր են առաջանում մոտս: Ու՞մ դիմեմ հարցերիս պատասխանները ստանալու համար, եթե ինտերնետային հարց-պատասխան տարբերակը չի բավարարում:


Հարգելի yenart, ահա....




> *Բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր ցանկանում են հոգևոր բնույթի հարցեր ուղղել հոգևորականին և ստանալ պատասխաններ, կարող են այցելել Արարատյան Հայրապետական Թեմի առաջնորդարան հուլիսի 11-ից սկսած յուրաքաչնյուր չորեքշաբթի` 17.00-ին: Հասցե` Ռ. Իսրայելյան 21` առաջնորդանիստ Ս. Սարգսի եկեղեցու հարևանությամբ: Հեռ. 58 47 22: 
> 
> 
> Արարատյան Հայրապետական թեմի Մամլո դիվան:*

----------


## Hrayr

Հա, մի հատ հարց էլ, եկեղեցին վանքից ինչով է տարբերվում ?:
Կա արդյոք online հանրագիտարան ?:

----------


## Artgeo

Տեր Շմավոն քահանա խնդրում եմ բացատրել թե ինչո՞ւ է Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին տոնում Սուրբ ծնունդը հունվարի 6-ին, ուղղափառ եկեղեցին 7-ին, իսկ կաթոլիկը՝ դեկտեմբերի 25-ին։ 
Քրիստոսը մեկ անգամ է ծնվել և դա մի օր է, ո՞ր եկեղեցին է ճիշտ օրին նշում։

Շնորհակալություն  :Smile:

----------


## Angelochek Pushisti

Հարգելի  Տեր  Շմավոն Դուք բազմիցս նշել եք,թե իբր մեր եկեղեցին ուղղափառ է.Ինչպես կբացատրեք այն փաստը, :Think: որ մենք Սուրբ Ծնունդը տոնում ենք հունվարի 6-ին,իսկ ուղղափառ եկեղեցիները նշում են mezanic 2 0r ush;  Որքանով ես գիտեմ միայն կաթոլիկ եկեղեցիներն են համարվում ուղղափառ,իսկ մենք  աշխարհում միակն ենք, որ պատկանում ենք առաքելական եկեղեցուն:

----------


## malaletka

Իսկ ինչու են գրեթե բոլոր այսպես կոչված քրիստոնյաները՝հատկապես Հայերը, ամեն օր անպատվում իրենց տիրոջ մորը՞՞՞
արդյոք կարող են նրանք դրանից հետո քրիստոնյա կամ աստծո զավակներ կոչվել՞՞՞՞ թե դա էլ է աստված ներում՞՞՞ :Think: 

նախապես շնորհակալ եմ...

----------


## BusinessMen

Ուզում էի հարցնել, ըստ աստվածաշնչի մոտակա ժամանակներս ինչ-որ բան սպասվում է՞

----------


## Hrayr

> Ուզում էի հարցնել, ըստ աստվածաշնչի մոտակա ժամանակներս ինչ-որ բան սպասվում է՞


Հա շատ բան է սպասվում, ոմանց համար լավ և ոմանց համար վատ, որոշակիության համար ասեմ որ ճշմարտությունը սիրողներուն ընդհանուր առմամբ լավն է սպասվում...:
Մնացածը թողնում եմ Ձեզ...

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Տեր Շմավոն քահանա խնդրում եմ բացատրել թե ինչո՞ւ է Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին տոնում Սուրբ ծնունդը հունվարի 6-ին, ուղղափառ եկեղեցին 7-ին, իսկ կաթոլիկը՝ դեկտեմբերի 25-ին։ 
> Քրիստոսը մեկ անգամ է ծնվել և դա մի օր է, ո՞ր եկեղեցին է ճիշտ օրին նշում։
> 
> Շնորհակալություն


Արտ ջան փորձեմ այս հարցին ես պատասխանեմ դա ուղղակի հին ուն նոր տոմարների տարբերությունից է գալիս, ինչքան գիտեմ Երուսաղեմի Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին էլ է դեկտեմբերին տոնում, նրանք հրաժարվում են անցնել նոր տոմարի և տոնում են հին տոմարով :Smile: 
Ավելի մանրամասն հարցին կանդրադառնա Տեր Հայրը:
Շնորհավոր բոլորի Նոր Տարին և Սուրբ Ծնունդը;

----------


## Ambrosine

Հարգելի Տեր Շմավոն :Smile: 
Չեք կարծում, որ ժամանակն է, որ եկեղեցում պսակադրվելիս աղջկան <<Հնազանդ ես?>> հարցնելու փոխարեն հարցնեն <<Համաձայն ես?>>: Միթե դա կնոջ իրավունքների ոտնահարում չէ? :Think:  Չէ որ այս դեպքում տղամարդուն տրվում է գերապատվություն, նա <<տեր>> է և ունի գերիշխող դիրք :Bad: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Իսկ կարմիր խնձորի իրողությունը? Դա եկեղեցուց եկած ավանդույթ է, թե դեռ հեթանոս շրջանից? Արդյոք դա պարտադիր է?

----------


## Vishapakah

Ես *Ter Hayr*-ին հերթական հարցս ունեմ տալու:
Իմ կյանքի ընթացքում առիթ եմ ունեցել շփվելու և Հայկական եկեղեցու Տեր Հոր և իսլամական մսկիթի մոլայի հետ: Այդ ինչից է, երբ Տեր Հոր հետ շփվելու ժամանակ, չկա այն զգացողությունը, որ դիմացինդ աստծո ներկայացուցիչն է երկրի վրա: Երբ ես շփվում էի այդ Տեր Հոր հետ, նրա  խոսակցականի մեջ անգամ կոպտություն կար, չկար այն սերը, որը որ քրիստոնյա առաջնորդը պետկ է ունենա իր ազգակցի հանդեպ: Վերջում հաջողություն ասելու փոխարեն, այդ մարդուց ներեղություն խնդրեցի և հեռացա: Ի դեպ այդ ժամանակ դեռ քրիստոնիա էի: Իսկ իսլամական մսկիթի մոլայի հետ շփումը այլ էր: Անասելի հարգանք էի զգում այդ մարդու կողմից, որը տածում էր իմ հանդեպ: Երբ ես նրան հրաժեշտ տվեցի և հեռացա, իմ մոտ էլ նրա հանդեպ հարգանք էր առաջացել և ավելացնեմ, որ մարդու կրոնը երևում է իր վարքից: Գրածիս մեջ հարցական նշան չկար, բայց կարծում եմ կմեկնաբանեք:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Երբ ես շփվում էի այդ Տեր Հոր հետ, նրա  խոսակցականի մեջ անգամ կոպտություն կար, չկար այն սերը, որը որ քրիստոնյա առաջնորդը պետկ է ունենա իր ազգակցի հանդեպ: Վերջում հաջողություն ասելու փոխարեն, այդ մարդուց ներեղություն խնդրեցի և հեռացա:


Իսկ ես կարծում էի, թե միայն ինձ հետ է նման բան պատահել :Shok:  Ես էլ շատ <<վախեցած>> էի Հաղարծինի հոգևորականներից մեկից. մի անգամ դասարանով գնացել էինք, մեզ այնպիսի չար հայացքով էր նայում, ինչին ձեռք էինք տալիս բարկանում էր, նույնիսկ կոպտեց մեր փոխտնօրենին, մեզ հետ սփյուռքահայեր կային, ինչ ամոթ էր :Blush: : Մի խոսքով պատճառը չգիտեմ :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Հարգելի Տեր հայր*, վերը նշված պատճառով էր, որ ես զարմացա, թե ինչպես դուք բարեհաճ գտնվեցիք ու մեզ միացաք, սկսեցիք պատասխանել մեր հարցերին: Միայն ձեր շնորհիվ է, որ ինձ մոտ ինչ-որ չափով վերադարձել է հարգանքը մեր հոգևորականության հանդեպ. ինչքան էլ կասկածեմ դավանաբանական այս կամ այն հանգամանքի վրա, հարգանքը կոնկրետ ձեր հանդեպ անսասան կմնա :Smile: : Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչը կարող է պատճառ լինել, որ այդպիսի կոպտությամբ վերաբերվեն մեզ /երեխաներին հատկապես/? Արդյոք կա եկեղեցական էթիկետ, ըստ որի առաջնորդվում են հոգևորականները, թե նրանց վարքը ամբողջությամբ նրանց խղճի վրա է?
*Շնորհակալություն*

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի քահանա նախ այն պատասխանը թե Քրիստոսը քահանա չէր գրված է Աստվածաշնչում, եթե չեք հիշուկ կարողեմ հիշեցնել, դեռ ավելին Նրա մասին ասում է քահանա է Մելիքսեդեկի կարգին պես:
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է պահքին Աստվածաշնչում անգամ մի բառ չկա որի տառերի տեղերը պոխելուց ստացվի պահք, կա ծոմ, բայց պահք ես չեմ հանդիպել, եթե կա խնդրում եմ հիշեցրեք:
> Իսկ ծեսի մասին հիմնավորումը ընդհանրապես իմաստ չունի, որովհետև Հովհաննեսը ապաշխարհություն էր քարոզում և մկրտում էր ապաշխարհած մարդկանց այնինչ (ցավով եմ ասում) այսօր մեր եկեղեցին (եթե կարելի դեռ այդպես անվանել) մկրտում է ում պատահի այսինքն իրոք մեր եկեղեցու կատարածը ծես է այնինչ Հովհաննեսը ծես չէր կատարում:
> Կներեք բայց ձեր ոչ մի հիմնավորումն իրական և լիարժեք չհամարեցի:


Հարգելի Հրո, 
Ես բավականին ուշ նկատեցի  քո գրառումը, և այժմ աճապարում եմ պատասխանել: Այո Հիսուսի մասին ասում են , որ ինքը քահանայապետ է ըստ կարգի Մելքիսեդեկի: Որպես Աստված և անսկիզբ էություն: Սակայն իր կյանքում, որ նա ապրեց նա ամենևին քահանայական աստիճան չուներ, ինչպես օրինակ ղևտացիները, որոնք հատուկ հրաման էին ստացել Աստծուց լինել քահանաներ: Հիսուս եկավ որպես հասարակ մարդ, առանց որևէ կոչումների, որպես մարդ և որպես կատարյալ Աստված, հակառակ դեպքում նրա մարմնանալը իմաստ չեր ունենա: Եւ հենց այս ամենը նկատի ունենալով ես ասացի որ նա աստվածամարդ էր:
Գալով պահք բառին: եթե դու Աստվածաշնչի այլ լեզուների թարգմանությունները նայես, ապա կտեսնես, որ այնտեղ այն հատվածները, ուր հայերենով գրված է ծոմ,  ծամ բառը գրված է պահք: Իրականում այս երկու երևույթները գուցե և տարբերվու, են իրենց խստությամբ, սակայն իմաստը մեկն է` հոգու  զրկում ամեն տեսակ չարիքներից , ախտերից: Որև` իմաստ չունի պահք կամ ծոմ պահել, եթե շարունակես կյանքիդ անվայելուչ ընթացքը: Պահքը կոչված է մեկ կարևոր բանի, մարդուն հոգեպես մաքրել: Իսկ չուտելը գալիս է օգնելու այդ ընթացքին:

*Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա* 

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> Հա, մի հատ հարց էլ, եկեղեցին վանքից ինչով է տարբերվում ?:
> Կա արդյոք online հանրագիտարան ?:


Եկեղեցին առանձին կառույց է, իսկ վանքը կառույցների համալիր, որը նաև բնակության և գործունեության վայր է միաբան կուսակրոն քահանաների համար: Շատ վանքեր արգելվում էր կանանց կամ պարզապես աշխարհիկ մարդկանց մութք գործելը:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> *Հարգելի Տեր հայր*, վերը նշված պատճառով էր, որ ես զարմացա, թե ինչպես դուք բարեհաճ գտնվեցիք ու մեզ միացաք, սկսեցիք պատասխանել մեր հարցերին: Միայն ձեր շնորհիվ է, որ ինձ մոտ ինչ-որ չափով վերադարձել է հարգանքը մեր հոգևորականության հանդեպ. ինչքան էլ կասկածեմ դավանաբանական այս կամ այն հանգամանքի վրա, հարգանքը կոնկրետ ձեր հանդեպ անսասան կմնա: Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչը կարող է պատճառ լինել, որ այդպիսի կոպտությամբ վերաբերվեն մեզ /երեխաներին հատկապես/? Արդյոք կա եկեղեցական էթիկետ, ըստ որի առաջնորդվում են հոգևորականները, թե նրանց վարքը ամբողջությամբ նրանց խղճի վրա է?
> *Շնորհակալություն*


Հարգելի և սիրելի Աստղ և մնացյալ բոլոր ակումբցիներ , Ես երբեմն բցակայում եմ, սակայն այդ չի նշանակում , որ ձեր հարցերը անպատասխան կմնան. Այժմ փորձեմ բոլոր հարցերին պատասխանել.
Հուսով եմ որ բոլորը կընթերցեն.
Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին մաս է կազմում Ընդհանրական եկեղեցու, որի անդամներն են նաև Ռուս ուղղափառ և Հռոմի կաթոլիկ և մնացյալ ավանդական եկեղեցիները:Ամենակարևորը ասեմ. 325 թվականին Նիկիա քաղաքում գումարվեց Առաջին Տիեզերեկան եկեղեցական ժողովը: Շատ խնդիրներ արծարծվեցին այդ ժողովի ընթացքում, սակայն մի կարևոր որոշում ընդունվեց, այն է սահմանվեց Հավատո հանգանակը, ասել է թե հստակեցվեց թե քրիստոնյաները ինչի են հավատում. Եւ այդ հավատամքում կա մի կարևոր կետ` Հավատում ենք Ընդհանրական, Առաքելական և Ուղղափառ մեկ եկեղեցու: Այսինքն սրանով փաստվում է որ մենք բոլորս, առաքելականներ, կաթոլիկներ, ուղղափառներ բոլորս և առաքելական ենք, և ուղղափառ և ընդհանրական: Սա երևի լինի պատասխանը հարցերից մեկին: Հա ավելացնեմ, որ դարերի ընթացքում այս կամ այն եկեղեցին գործածել է վերոնշյալ մակդիրներից որևէ մեկը, ինչ-ինչ խնդիրներ լուծելու համար:
Գալով Սուրբ Ծննդյան տոնակատարության: Ուրեմն նախկինում, բոլոր քրիստոնյաները նշում էին Սուրբ Ծնունդը հունվարի 6-ին. Նույն օրն է նաև նշվում Քրիստոսի Մկրտության տոնը. Սակայն հռոմի եկեղեցին, որպեսզի կասեցնի կայսրության տարածքում արևի տոնի տարածումը, քանի որ հեթանոսությունը դեռևս պահպանվել էր Հռոմում, որոշում է Սուրբ Ծնունդը նշել դեկտեմբերի 25-ին` արևի տոնին նվիրված օրը, որով նպատակ կար մարդկանց բերել դեպի իրական լույսի աղբյուրը, որը հենց ինքը Քրիստոս է: Իսկ հունվարի 6-ը մնաց միայն Մկրտության տոն: երուսաղեմում նշվում Սուրբ Ծնունդը հայերի կողմից ոչ թե դեկտեմբերի 25-ին, ինչպես մեչ նամակագիրներից մեկն ասաց, այլ հունվարի18-ի երեկոյան լույս 19, քանի որ Երուսաղեմի հայոց Պատրիարքարանը, ինչպես նաև մեր եկեղեցու Ռուսաստանի և Վրաստանի թեմերը առաջնորդվում են հին տոմարով,ըստ որի Ծննդյան տոնը ընկնում է 13 օր ուշ: Սա պայմանավորված ամբողջ աշխարհում նոր տոարի մութքով: Ըստ այդմ էլ նաև մենք հայերս տոնում ենք հունվարի 13-ին հին նոր տարին:
 Եւ անդրադառնամ նաև հոգևորականի կարգավիճակներին: Ասեմ որ և մոլլաների և քահանաների մեջ կան տարբեր մարդիկ և լավ և վատ: Այստեղ կրոնը որևէ մեղավորություն չունի: Պարզապես այն մարդուն չես հանդիպել:
Իսկ քեզ Աստղ ջան , շատ շնորհակալ եմ բարի խոսքերիդ համար: Ես անում եմ այն ինչ պարտավոր եմ, ինչ իմ խիղճն է ինձ թելադրում: Եթե յուրաքանչյուր մարդ իր ճիշտ անելիքը անի ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի:
Ուշադրություն, հունվարի 5-երեկոյան և 6-ի առավոտյան մեր եկեղեցին տոնախմբում է Քրիստոսի հրաշափառ Ծնունդը: Ամսի 6-ին բոլոր մեր տաճարներում Սրբալոիյ Մյուռոնով օրհնվելու ջուրը:
Այսքանով եզրապակեմ այս տարվա իմ վերջին նամակ-պատասխանը:

*ՍԻՐԵԼԻ ԱԿՈՒՄԲՑԻՆԵՐ,
Ի ՍՐՏԵ ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ ԲՈԼՈՐԻԴ ԱՄԱՆՈՐԻ ԱՌԹԻՎ.
ՄԱՂԹՈՒՄ ԱՐԵՒՇԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, ԱՌԱՋԻՆ ՀԵՐԹԻՆ ՁԵՐ ՀՈԳԻՆԵՐԻՑ ՆԵՐՍ. ՍԻՐԵՔ ՄԱՐԴ ԱՐԱՐԱԾԻՆ, ՈՐԸ ՊԱՏԿԵՐՆ Է ԿԵՆԴԱՆԻ ԱՍՏԾՈ: ԵԿԵՔ ՉԱՂՃԱՏԵՆՔ ՄԵՐ ՄԵՋԻ ԵՂԱԾ ԱՍՏԾՈ ԿԵՐՊԱՐԱՆՔԸ, ԵՒ ՄԱՔՈՒՐ ՊԱՀԵՆՔ ՄԵԶ. ՉԷ ՈՐ ՄԵՆՔ ՍՐԲԱՊԱՏԿԵՐՆԵՐ ԵՆՔ;
ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ԲՈԼՈՐԻԴ ԹՈՂ ՊԱՀԱՊԱՆ և ԶՈՐԱՎԻԳ ԼԻՆԻ. ԱՄԵՆ* :Smile: 

*Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------


## ihusik

> Գալով Սուրբ Ծննդյան տոնակատարության: Ուրեմն նախկինում, բոլոր քրիստոնյաները նշում էին Սուրբ Ծնունդը հունվարի 6-ին. Նույն օրն է նաև նշվում Քրիստոսի Մկրտության տոնը. Սակայն հռոմի եկեղեցին, որպեսզի կասեցնի կայսրության տարածքում արևի տոնի տարածումը, քանի որ հեթանոսությունը դեռևս պահպանվել էր Հռոմում, որոշում է Սուրբ Ծնունդը նշել դեկտեմբերի 25-ին` արևի տոնին նվիրված օրը, որով նպատակ կար մարդկանց բերել դեպի իրական լույսի աղբյուրը, որը հենց ինքը Քրիստոս է: Իսկ հունվարի 6-ը մնաց միայն Մկրտության տոն: երուսաղեմում նշվում Սուրբ Ծնունդը հայերի կողմից ոչ թե դեկտեմբերի 25-ին, ինչպես մեչ նամակագիրներից մեկն ասաց, այլ հունվարի18-ի երեկոյան լույս 19, քանի որ Երուսաղեմի հայոց Պատրիարքարանը, ինչպես նաև մեր եկեղեցու Ռուսաստանի և Վրաստանի թեմերը առաջնորդվում են հին տոմարով,ըստ որի Ծննդյան տոնը ընկնում է 13 օր ուշ: Սա պայմանավորված ամբողջ աշխարհում նոր տոարի մութքով: Ըստ այդմ էլ նաև մենք հայերս տոնում ենք հունվարի 13-ին հին նոր տարին:


Ճշմարիտ եք նշում. շատ քրիստոնեական տոներ էլ նշվում են հենց այն օրերին ինչ նշվել են նաև մինչ քրիստոնեական ժամանակները քանզի անհնար էր լինելով Ճշմարտության ու Իմաստության կրողը հեռանալ այն Ճշմարտություններից, որոնք եղել են նաև մինչ քրիստոնեական ժամանակները և մեկ հավերժ Լույսի խորհրդանիշը՝ Արևը, փոխարինվել է նորով՝ Քրիստոսով, սակայն ափսոս որ մի *ձևի (այլ ոչ թե էության)* կամ խորհրդանիշի փոփոխության համար հարկ եղավ և ջանք չխնայվեց հինն ավերելու համար որպեսզի կառուցվեր նորը և իմ խորին համոզմամբ այդ սխալն էր որ զրկեց քրիստոնեությանը դարերից եկող և իր ակունքներին կապող հավերժ Ճշմարտությանը, որը որքան էլ որ նվազի անհնար է որ վերանա ինչպես մարմնավորված Լույսի խորհրդանիշ այս անմար կանթեղը՝ Արևը կամ Քրիստոսը։

Ի դեպ, Քրիստոս կամ Քրեստոս տերմիններն ինչպես նաև բազում խորհրդանշեր, այդ թվում նաև խաչը մինչքրիստոնեական ծագում ունեն և եթե անվերապահորեն ու անկողմնակալ մոտենանք հենց նույն իմաստով էլ կիրառվել են. այդպես չէ՞ հարգարժան Տեր Հայր։ Դժվարությամբ ու ինքս ինձ դեմ գնալով սակայն հարգանքից ելնելով գրեցի դիմելով Ձեզ Տեր Հայր, գուցե չեմ հասկանում դրա իմաստը դրանի՞ց է. չե՞ք բացատրի ինչու՞ պետք է դիմել որպես Տեր Հայր. ու՞մ Տերն ու Հայրն են եկեղեցու սպասավորները, մի՞թե բոլորս էլ մեկ Տեր ու Հայր չունենք և բոլորս էլ հավասար Աստծո զավակները չենք ինչպես և Հիսուսը, որն իր մեջ ուներ Աստծո Լույսն ու դարձավ հենց այդ Լույսը (Քրիստոս), քանզի իսկզբանե հենց այդ Լույսն էր՝ ինչպես և մենք բոլորս, քանզի Նա մեր մեջ է։

----------


## Kristin

Հարգելի քահանա ես ունեմ Ձեզ մեկ հարց տալ
ինչի է մեր առաքելական եկեղեցին ընդունում թե իբր այս տարի ինչպես և  նախորդ 2007-ը ............ կենդանակերպի տարիներ են։ Ինձ շատ է հետաքրքրում այդ հարցը’ թե քրիստոնյա եկեղեցին ինչու է լռում

----------


## Hrayr

> Հարգելի Հրո, 
> Սակայն իր կյանքում, որ նա ապրեց նա ամենևին քահանայական աստիճան չուներ, ինչպես օրինակ ղևտացիները, որոնք հատուկ հրաման էին ստացել Աստծուց լինել քահանաներ: Հիսուս եկավ որպես հասարակ մարդ, առանց որևէ կոչումների, որպես մարդ և որպես կատարյալ Աստված, հակառակ դեպքում նրա մարմնանալը իմաստ չեր ունենա: Եւ հենց այս ամենը նկատի ունենալով ես ասացի որ նա աստվածամարդ էր:


Ես համաձայն չեմ, քանի որ Հիսուսն ինքն էլ զոհ մատուցեց, որի մասին գրված է Սուրբ Գրքում, իսկ զոհ միայն քահանաներն էին անում ...: Նա զոհ արեց իր անձը որից հետո այլևս ուրիշ զոհ պետք չէ, ավելին չեմ ընդունում նաև այն հանգամանքը, որ եկեղեցին տեղի տալով հեթանոսական սովորույթնեը կամ ուրիշների սովորությունները ընդունում է զոհերի մատուցումը մատաղի տեսքով և միջոցներ չի ձեռնարկում դրանք կանգնեցնելու համար:
Ես կարծում եմ որ դա լրիվ սատանայական բան է, քանի որ Հիսուսն իր անձը զոհ արեց, իսկ նրանից հետո զոհ անել կնշանակի իր զոհ լինելը բավական չհամարել, թերագնահատել, որը երևի սատանայի մտքով անգամ չանցներ: :Sad: :  



> Գալով պահք բառին: եթե դու Աստվածաշնչի այլ լեզուների թարգմանությունները նայես, ապա կտեսնես, որ այնտեղ այն հատվածները, ուր հայերենով գրված է ծոմ,  ծամ բառը գրված է պահք: Իրականում այս երկու երևույթները գուցե և տարբերվու, են իրենց խստությամբ, սակայն իմաստը մեկն է` հոգու  զրկում ամեն տեսակ չարիքներից , ախտերից: Որև` իմաստ չունի պահք կամ ծոմ պահել, եթե շարունակես կյանքիդ անվայելուչ ընթացքը: Պահքը կոչված է մեկ կարևոր բանի, մարդուն հոգեպես մաքրել: Իսկ չուտելը գալիս է օգնելու այդ ընթացքին:


Ծոմի մասին լավ եք ասել, ինչ վերաբերվում է ուրիշ թարգմանությունների չեմ ընդունի, քանի-որ կան թարգմանություններ (ֆրանսերեն), որտեղ մեղքի տեղ սխալմունք է գրած, ինչի թարգմանություններին նայել եթե բնագրում պահք չի հիշատակվում ընդհանրապես:




> Եկեղեցին առանձին կառույց է, իսկ վանքը կառույցների համալիր, որը նաև բնակության և գործունեության վայր է միաբան կուսակրոն քահանաների համար: Շատ վանքեր արգելվում էր կանանց կամ պարզապես աշխարհիկ մարդկանց մութք գործելը:


Շնորհակալություն հարցերիս պատասխանելու համար, բայց ուրիշ քահանայից արդեն ճշտել էի վանքի և եկեղեցու տարբերությունը, մոտավորապես այսպես էր բացատրել, որ վանքերն առաջացել են այն ժամանակ երբ եկեղեցու և պետության միջև խնդիրներ են առաջացել և ոմանք անհրաժեշտություն են ունեցել առանձնանալ զատվել աշխարհիկ կյանքից ...:
Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Annychka

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր երբ՞ է սկսվում Մեծ Պասը :Think:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Ճշմարիտ եք նշում. շատ քրիստոնեական տոներ էլ նշվում են հենց այն օրերին ինչ նշվել են նաև մինչ քրիստոնեական ժամանակները քանզի անհնար էր լինելով Ճշմարտության ու Իմաստության կրողը հեռանալ այն Ճշմարտություններից, որոնք եղել են նաև մինչ քրիստոնեական ժամանակները և մեկ հավերժ Լույսի խորհրդանիշը՝ Արևը, փոխարինվել է նորով՝ Քրիստոսով, սակայն ափսոս որ մի *ձևի (այլ ոչ թե էության)* կամ խորհրդանիշի փոփոխության համար հարկ եղավ և ջանք չխնայվեց հինն ավերելու համար որպեսզի կառուցվեր նորը և իմ խորին համոզմամբ այդ սխալն էր որ զրկեց քրիստոնեությանը դարերից եկող և իր ակունքներին կապող հավերժ Ճշմարտությանը, որը որքան էլ որ նվազի անհնար է որ վերանա ինչպես մարմնավորված Լույսի խորհրդանիշ այս անմար կանթեղը՝ Արևը կամ Քրիստոսը։
> 
> Ի դեպ, Քրիստոս կամ Քրեստոս տերմիններն ինչպես նաև բազում խորհրդանշեր, այդ թվում նաև խաչը մինչքրիստոնեական ծագում ունեն և եթե անվերապահորեն ու անկողմնակալ մոտենանք հենց նույն իմաստով էլ կիրառվել են. այդպես չէ՞ հարգարժան Տեր Հայր։ Դժվարությամբ ու ինքս ինձ դեմ գնալով սակայն հարգանքից ելնելով գրեցի դիմելով Ձեզ Տեր Հայր, գուցե չեմ հասկանում դրա իմաստը դրանի՞ց է. չե՞ք բացատրի ինչու՞ պետք է դիմել որպես Տեր Հայր. ու՞մ Տերն ու Հայրն են եկեղեցու սպասավորները, մի՞թե բոլորս էլ մեկ Տեր ու Հայր չունենք և բոլորս էլ հավասար Աստծո զավակները չենք ինչպես և Հիսուսը, որն իր մեջ ուներ Աստծո Լույսն ու դարձավ հենց այդ Լույսը (Քրիստոս), քանզի իսկզբանե հենց այդ Լույսն էր՝ ինչպես և մենք բոլորս, քանզի Նա մեր մեջ է։


Շնորհակալ եմ հարգանքի համար.
Այո մեր Տերն ու Հայրը մեկն է ` Աստված, սակայն, դա չի նշանակում որ աշխարհիկ կյանքում մենք այդ բառերը չպետք է գործածենք: Խնդիրը որն է , Աստծո պարագային այդ բառերն օգտագործելիս , ստանում են այլ իմաստ, իսկ  մեր առօրյա կյանքում ամենևին այլ իմաստ. Այստեղ չպետք է հարթությունները փոփոխվի և իրականությունը շփոթվի: Տեր Հայրը մարդկային կոչում է, քանի որ ի պաշտոնե, քահանան հավատավոր մարդկանց հովիվն է, ուստի այստեղից էլ համապատասխան նրա կոչմա ծագումն է: Քրիստոսով միայն սիմվոլների փոփոխություն տեղի չունեցավ, այլ արմատապես մարդկությունը նոր իմաստ ստացավ իր կեցության հետ: Այո գուցե և Քրեստոս բառը եղել է մինչ Քրիստոսը, սակայն չպետք է մոռանանք, որ Քրիստոս նշանակում է Աստծո Օծյալ:
Եւ ինչ վերաբերում է Տերունական խաչի. Այո , խաչը կիրառվել է մինչև Քրիստոս, սակայն այն եղել է պարզապես պատժի գործիք, և այն էլ այդ խաչը եղել է ոչ մեր պատկերացված ավանդական ձևով: Այն եղել է լատինատառ "տ" տառի տեսքով: և միայն Քրիստոսի խաչի վրա փակցվեց Պիղատոսի գրություն, թե Հիսուս Նազովրեցի Թագավոր Հրեից:  Եւ վերևում ամրացված այդ ձողի շնորհի Քրիստոսի խաչափայտը դարձավ քառաթև:
Քրիստոս Լույս է աշխարհի, և անգամ արևի լույսը չի կարող նրա հետ համեմատվել, քանզի արևն ել է  Նրա կողմից արարված:

*Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա* 

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց



> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր երբ՞ է սկսվում Մեծ Պասը


 ՍԻՐԵԼԻ ԱԿՈՒՄԲՑԻՆԵՐ. ԱՅՍ ՏԱՐԻ ՄԵԾ ՊԱՀՔԸ ՍԿՍՎՈՒՄ Է ՓԵՏՐՎԱՐԻ 2-ԵՐԵԿՈՅԱՆ, ԵՐԲ ԲՈԼՈՐ ԵԿԵՂԵՑԻՆԵՐՈՒՄ ԿՓԱԿՎԵՆ ՍՈՒՐԲ  ԽՈՐԱՆՆԵՐԻ ՎԱՐԱԳՈՒՅՐՆԵՐԸ; Օգտվելով առիթից առաջարկում եմ մտորել պահքի վերաբերյալ թե ինչ է այն յուրաքանչյուրիդ համար, և ինչես եք նախկինում այն անցկացրել և կամ պատրաստվում անցկացնել:

_Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Ես համաձայն չեմ, քանի որ Հիսուսն ինքն էլ զոհ մատուցեց, որի մասին գրված է Սուրբ Գրքում, իսկ զոհ միայն քահանաներն էին անում ...: Նա զոհ արեց իր անձը որից հետո այլևս ուրիշ զոհ պետք չէ, ավելին չեմ ընդունում նաև այն հանգամանքը, որ եկեղեցին տեղի տալով հեթանոսական սովորույթնեը կամ ուրիշների սովորությունները ընդունում է զոհերի մատուցումը մատաղի տեսքով և միջոցներ չի ձեռնարկում դրանք կանգնեցնելու համար:
> Ես կարծում եմ որ դա լրիվ սատանայական բան է, քանի որ Հիսուսն իր անձը զոհ արեց, իսկ նրանից հետո զոհ անել կնշանակի իր զոհ լինելը բավական չհամարել, թերագնահատել, որը երևի սատանայի մտքով անգամ չանցներ


Հարգելի Հրայր, 
Ամենասկզբում ուզում եմ հերքել քո մեջ ձևավորված այն կարծիքը, թե իբր մատաղը զոհաբերություն է մեղքերի թողության համար: ԱՄԵՆԵՒԻՆ: Մատաղը կերակուր է կարիքավորների համար, որպես ողորմություն, որը պարտավոր է անել յուրաքանչյուր քրիստոնյա: Դա ուրիշ հարց է թե մատաղը վերածվում է կերուխումի կամ այլ տեսք է ստանում: Երբևէ որևէ հոգևորական չի քարոզել և չի քարոզի, որ մատաղը մեղքերի թողության համար զոհաբերություն է: Դու ճիշտ ես Քրիստոս եղավ  վերջին զոհը մեր մեղքերի թողության համար:
Այնպես , որ ավելի քան բավարար ենք համարում Հիսուսի զոհաբերման սխրանքը:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Քրիստոսի քահանան լինելուն քանի որ ինքը զոհ մատուցեց իրեն, ապա փոքր ինչ շփոթվում ես: Իր խաչը բարձրանալով և իր անձը տալով մեր մեղքերի քավության համար Քրիստոս Չդարձավ քահանա:
*
Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------


## Hrayr

Նախ անչափ շնորհակալ եմ որ հարցերն անպատասխան չեք թողնում:




> Հարգելի Հրայր, 
> Ամենասկզբում ուզում եմ հերքել քո մեջ ձևավորված այն կարծիքը, թե իբր մատաղը զոհաբերություն է մեղքերի թողության համար: ԱՄԵՆԵՒԻՆ: Մատաղը կերակուր է կարիքավորների համար, որպես ողորմություն, որը պարտավոր է անել յուրաքանչյուր քրիստոնյա: Դա ուրիշ հարց է թե մատաղը վերածվում է կերուխումի կամ այլ տեսք է ստանում: Երբևէ որևէ հոգևորական չի քարոզել և չի քարոզի, որ մատաղը մեղքերի թողության համար զոհաբերություն է: Դու ճիշտ ես Քրիստոս եղավ  վերջին զոհը մեր մեղքերի թողության համար:
> Այնպես , որ ավելի քան բավարար ենք համարում Հիսուսի զոհաբերման սխրանքը:


Շատ լավ ասեցիք, իսկ ինչու են արյուն թափում, ճակատնեին քսում կամ մատուռների շուրջ 7 անգամ մատաղացուն պտտեցնում: (Եթե տեղյակ չեք այդպես են անում հիմնականում գյուղական վայրերում, իսկ սրբացման համար գրված է <<Սրբվում է Աստծո խոսքով և աղոթքով>> :Smile: 



> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Քրիստոսի քահանան լինելուն քանի որ ինքը զոհ մատուցեց իրեն, ապա փոքր ինչ շփոթվում ես: Իր խաչը բարձրանալով և իր անձը տալով մեր մեղքերի քավության համար Քրիստոս Չդարձավ քահանա:
> *
> Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*


Լավ: Փորձենք ընդունել ձեր ասածը, բայց հակասության մեջ ենք մտնում Եբրայեցիների 7:17 խոսքի հետ, որտեղ ասում է <<...դու հավիտյան քահանա ես...>>: Շարունակության մեջ մինչև 28 համարը շատ լավ է բացատրում այդ փաստը:
*Շնորհակալություն*

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Հարգելի Հրայր, 
> Ամենասկզբում ուզում եմ հերքել քո մեջ ձևավորված այն կարծիքը, թե իբր մատաղը զոհաբերություն է մեղքերի թողության համար: ԱՄԵՆԵՒԻՆ: Մատաղը կերակուր է կարիքավորների համար, որպես ողորմություն, որը պարտավոր է անել յուրաքանչյուր քրիստոնյա: Դա ուրիշ հարց է թե մատաղը վերածվում է կերուխումի կամ այլ տեսք է ստանում: Երբևէ որևէ հոգևորական չի քարոզել և չի քարոզի, որ մատաղը մեղքերի թողության համար զոհաբերություն է: Դու ճիշտ ես Քրիստոս եղավ  վերջին զոհը մեր մեղքերի թողության համար:
> Այնպես , որ ավելի քան բավարար ենք համարում Հիսուսի զոհաբերման սխրանքը:
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Քրիստոսի քահանան լինելուն քանի որ ինքը զոհ մատուցեց իրեն, ապա փոքր ինչ շփոթվում ես: Իր խաչը բարձրանալով և իր անձը տալով մեր մեղքերի քավության համար Քրիստոս Չդարձավ քահանա:
> *
> Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*


Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, եթե մատաղը զուտ բարեգործություն է, ապա ինչպես եք պատկերացնում այսօր այդ միսը կարիքավորներին բաժանելու գործընթացը: Մի՞թե ավելի նպատակահարմար չէ պարզապես որևէ կարիքավոր ընտանիքի կամ ինչու ոչ մանկատան դրամով օգնել: Չե՞ք կարծում, որ մատաղը իսկապես հեթանոսական մնացուկ է, որ այդ օրթնված աղը խեղճ անասունի կոկորդը լցնելու մեջ ոչ մի տրամաբանություն չկա, որ երեխաի ճակատին անասունի արյունով խաչ անելը վայրենություն է: Ինձ հետաքրքրում է մեր եկեղեցու դիքորոշումն այս հարցերի շուրջ:
Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Նախ ասեմ,որ այն ինչ այս ֆոռումում դուք անում եք Տեր Հայր շատ և շատ գովելի է,ես երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ,քանի որ գտնում եմ որ Հայաստանում ներկայիս դրությամբ շատ քիչ հոգևորականներ կան,որոնք իսկապես հասկանում են եկեղեցու դերը!!!!!!
Ես ունեմ երկու հարց`
1. Արդյոք օրենքով թույլատրվում է տարբեր տեսակի աղանդավորական քարոզները,որոնք իմ կարծիքով մեծ վտանգ են ներկայացնում նամանավանդ մերի նման փոքր պետությունների համար?  :Think: 
2. Շատ երկրներում գործում է մեղքերի խոստովանություն կոչվածը,այսինքն երբ գնում ես եկեղեցի և քահանային պատմում քո մեղքերը,իսկ վերջինս էլ Աստծո անունից քեզ ներում է շնորհում.
     Մեզ մոտ վերը նշվածի նման ինչ-որ բան գործում է,թե ոչ?
     Եվ եթե գործում է,ապա որ եկեղեցին խորհուրդ կտայիք այցելել?  (Երևանում)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Նախ ասեմ,որ այն ինչ այս ֆոռումում դուք անում եք Տեր Հայր շատ և շատ գովելի է,ես երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ,քանի որ գտնում եմ որ Հայաստանում ներկայիս դրությամբ շատ քիչ հոգևորականներ կան,որոնք իսկապես հասկանում են եկեղեցու դերը!!!!!!
> Ես ունեմ երկու հարց`
> 1. Արդյոք օրենքով թույլատրվում է տարբեր տեսակի աղանդավորական քարոզները,որոնք իմ կարծիքով մեծ վտանգ են ներկայացնում նամանավանդ մերի նման փոքր պետությունների համար? 
> 2. Շատ երկրներում գործում է մեղքերի խոստովանություն կոչվածը,այսինքն երբ գնում ես եկեղեցի և քահանային պատմում քո մեղքերը,իսկ վերջինս էլ Աստծո անունից քեզ ներում է շնորհում.
>      Մեզ մոտ վերը նշվածի նման ինչ-որ բան գործում է,թե ոչ?
>      Եվ եթե գործում է,ապա որ եկեղեցին խորհուրդ կտայիք այցելել?  (Երևանում)


Հարգելի Լ.յ.ո.վ., քանի որ նմանատիպ հարցեր եղել են, ես, մինչև Տեր Հոր պատասխանելը, մեջ եմ բերում մինչ այս տրված պատասխանները այս հարցի շուրջ :Smile: 




> Դեռ քրիստոնեության ընդունման ժամանակ, Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչն արգելում էր աղանադավորների հետ բանավիճել, քանի որ նրանք շատ համառ էին և անիմաստ էր որևէ բան բացատրելը:
> Այս հարցում կարևոր է պետության դիրքորոշումը: Այսօր, իբր ժողովրդավարական երկիր ենք և պետությունը չի արգելում աղանադավորների գործունեությունը: Մինչդեռ այս հարցը հիմնովին կարող է լուծվել միայն պետական մակարդակով:
> Աղանդավորները հասարակ ժողովրդին կաշառում են չնչին օգնություններով, իսկ խելացի մարդկանց`տարբեր խոստումներով: 
> Աղանդավորները կարկուտի նման թափվում են մարդկանց գլխին, սակայն խելացի մարդիկ պետք է պաշտպանվեն այդ կարկուտից, բնականաբար` Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցում, որը մեր պապերի ճանապարհն է և մեր պետության ընդունած պետական կրոնը: Այն մարդիկ, որոնք երերում են հավատի մեջ, նրանք անկայուն են ու ոչ սկզբունքային նաև ընտանիքում, աշխատավայրում, ամեն տեղ:
> Օրհնությամբ` Տ.Մխիթար քահանաԱլոյան:





> Աղանդների վերաբերյալ այցելեք նաև Արարատյան Հայրապետական թեմի http://www.zvartnotc.am/ եւ www.qahana.am ինտերնետային կայքերը:





> Ասեմ հետևյալը, քո հարցադրմանն ի պատասխան. Խոստովանությունը ավելի վաղ շրջանում, դեռ 2-3 դարերում կատարվում էր ընդհանրական,երբ քահանա չկար տվյալ տարածքում. Անհատը կանգնում էր ժողովրդի մեջտեղում և հատիկ առ հատիկ պատմում այն ամենը ինչ նա գործել էր. Իսկ ավելի ուշ, երբ մշակվեց և կատարյալ վիճակի հասցվեց եկեղեցական ծիսականությունը, նույն խոստովանությունը կատարվում էր քահանայի ներկայութթյամբ և կարիք չկար անճանանչ մնալու , քանի քահանան գիտի իր բանավոր հոտի բոլոր անդամներին: Ասել թե անհրաժեշտությունը չի եղել քո նկարագրած կերպը կիրառելու: եւ հիմա էլ մարդիկ գալիս և իրենց խոստովանությունը կատարում են քահանայի առջև, որպեսզի քահանան ճանաչիր թե ով իրեն խոստովանվում, որպեսզի նաև համապատասխան խորհուրդներ տա: Դու թերևս մտահոգված ես այն բանով , որ քահանան կարող իրեն խոստովանված գաղտնիքը ինչ- որ մի օր օգտագործել ի դեմս այդ մարդու, սակայն , ասեմ , որ խոստովանության գաղտնիքը քահանան իրավունք չունի բացահայտելու, անգամա եթե դրա դիմաց իրեն մահվան դատապարտեն :
> Մարդը պետք է քաջություն ունենա իր կատարածը խոստովանի և դրա դիմաց արձակում ստանա:
> Անճանանչ մնալը խրախուսվում է միայն եթե դու բարեգործություն ես կատարում:
> Իսկ խոստովանության համար քահանան գումար չպետք է առնի, քանի որ դա արգելված է:
> Իսկ անհատական խոստովանության գալիս բազում բազում հավատավոր մարդիկ:
> Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

----------


## Second Chance

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր ինձ համար անընդունելի է,/կարծում եմ Աստծո համար նույնպես/ որ հայկական նախքին հեթանոսական  շատ տոներ փոխառվել են քրիստոնեւթյան մեջ և դարձ*վ*ել քրիստոնեկան.... դրանց թվին են պատկանում *վարդավառն* ու *տրնդեզը*, չեմ հիշում թե առաջինն ինչի ու ինչ աստծո էր նվիրված նաղքինում, բայց երկրորդ տոնի արարողությունը շատ խիստ հակասում է աստվածաշնչյան սկզբունքներին, ըստ որի Աստված խստորեն պատվիրում է կրակի վրայից չանցկացնել որևէ մարդու կամ երեխայի, քանի որ դա կրակապաշտության և կախարդության նման մի բան է եղել...
կներեք հիմա չեմ հիշում համարը կոնկրետ որտեղ էր գրված բայց մոտավորապես այսպես էր « *և քո տղային կամ աղջկան կրակի վրայով չանցկացնես..*.»
հիշում եմ  տատիկս գյուղում մթոմ մեզ թռցնում էր կրակի վրայով և ասում կրակը ցավն ու չոռը տանի ու մեզ լավ բաներ բերի այս տարի,,, ու ասում էր եթե չթռնենք այս տարի լավ չի լինի մեզ համար մեր ցավն ու չոռը կմնա մեզ վրա  ...-միթե սա նույն կրակապաշտությունը չի՞, նաև սնոտիապաշտություն ...  ինչու ենք մենք այդ կրակապաշտական տոնը դարձրել քրիստոնեական, երբ այն գրեթե նույն ձևով ու նույն իմաստն է արտահայտում ինչ անցյալում՞ :Think:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր ինձ համար անընդունելի է,/կարծում եմ Աստծո համար նույնպես/ որ հայկական նախքին հեթանոսական  շատ տոներ փոխառվել են քրիստոնեւթյան մեջ և դարձ*վ*ել քրիստոնեկան.... դրանց թվին են պատկանում *վարդավառն* ու *տրնդեզը*, չեմ հիշում թե առաջինն ինչի ու ինչ աստծո էր նվիրված նաղքինում, բայց երկրորդ տոնի արարողությունը շատ խիստ հակասում է աստվածաշնչյան սկզբունքներին, ըստ որի Աստված խստորեն պատվիրում է կրակի վրայից չանցկացնել որևէ մարդու կամ երեխայի, քանի որ դա կրակապաշտության և կախարդության նման մի բան է եղել...
> կներեք հիմա չեմ հիշում համարը կոնկրետ որտեղ էր գրված բայց մոտավորապես այսպես էր « *և քո տղային կամ աղջկան կրակի վրայով չանցկացնես..*.»
> հիշում եմ  տատիկս գյուղում մթոմ մեզ թռցնում էր կրակի վրայով և ասում կրակը ցավն ու չոռը տանի ու մեզ լավ բաներ բերի այս տարի,,, ու ասում էր եթե չթռնենք այս տարի լավ չի լինի մեզ համար մեր ցավն ու չոռը կմնա մեզ վրա  ...-միթե սա նույն կրակապաշտությունը չի՞, նաև սնոտիապաշտություն ...  ինչու ենք մենք այդ կրակապաշտական տոնը դարձրել քրիստոնեական, երբ այն գրեթե նույն ձևով ու նույն իմաստն է արտահայտում ինչ անցյալում՞


Հարգելի Ամինա, նախևառաջ ուզում եմ ասել, որ շատ ճիշտ ես հիշում Աստվածաշնչյան հատվածը , ուր պատվիրվում է երեխաներին չանցկացնել կրակի վրայով կամ միջով: Դա ասվել է Հին կտակարանում, սակայն, ինչ պարագաներում : Եկեք մեկընդմիշտ հասկանանք, որ մեջբերումներ կարելի է աել Աստվածաշնչից միայն դեպքում եթե տվյալ մեջբերումը չի հատվում իր իմաստային հատվածից, ասել է թե պետք է այդ մեջբերումը դիտարկել կոնտեքստի մեջ: Իսկ վերոնշյալ հատվածի կոնտեքստը հետևյալն է, որ այն ժամանակ, երբ պատվերը տրվեց հրեաներին, մի քանի հազար տարի առաջ, հասարակության մեջ կար Մողոք եթե չեմ սխալվում, անունով մի կուռք, որին , ի շարս ուրիշներոի, երկրպագություն էին մատոիցում: Դրան մշտապես զուգահեռում էր երեխաների զոհաբերությունը  կամ ընծայումը: Մարդիկ իրենց երեխաներին կամ նետում էին պղնձե կուռքի կրակից շիկացած փորի մեջ, և կամ կրակի վրայով անցկացնում էին, դրանով "հաճելի դառնալով" այդ կուռքին:
 Իսկ այն տոնը, որին մեր ժողովուրդը կոչում է Տրնդեզ, ոչ այլ ինչէ եթե ոչ Տյառնընդառաջ տոնը, որը կատարվում է յուրաքանչյուր տարվա փետրվարի 14-ին: Իսկ քանի որ եկեղեցական օրացույցով հաջորդ օրը սկսվում երեկոյան ժամերգությունից հետո, ապա բարեպաշտական սովորույթ է դարձել մեզանում երեկոյան կրակ վառել և հավաքվել շուրջը, ուրախանալ, զվարճանալ: Սա ամենևին չի նշանակում երկրպագել կրակին: Իսկ քո տատիկը եղել լավ, բարի և միամիտ կին, որը այդ տեսակ ք մտացել, ինչը չի համապատասխանում կրոնական դավանաբանական դիրքորոշումներին, սակայն պետք չէ տատիկին մեղադրել:

 ԿՐԿՆՈՒՄ ԵՄ, Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու հայրերը այդքան անխելք չեն եղել, երբ սահմանել և պահպանել են մեր ծիսա և կանոնակարգերը: Եկեք նրանցից իմաստուն չերևանք:

_Օրհնությամբ `Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------


## Ariadna

> Իսկ քանի որ եկեղեցական օրացույցով հաջորդ օրը սկսվում երեկոյան ժամերգությունից հետո, ապա բարեպաշտական սովորույթ է դարձել մեզանում երեկոյան կրակ վառել և հավաքվել շուրջը, ուրախանալ, զվարճանալ: Սա ամենևին չի նշանակում երկրպագել կրակին: _Օրհնությամբ `Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_


Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, բայց չէ որ մենք ոչ թե հավաքվում ենք կրակի շուրջը և զվարճանում, այլ պարտադիր թռնում ենք կրակի վրայով, հատկապես նորապսակները։ Էդ դեպքում որն է թռչելու խորհուրդը, եթե այստեղ կրակը չունի չարքերից ազատելու կամ նման մի ֆունկցիա։ Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ։

----------


## Ariadna

> Իսկ այն տոնը, որին մեր ժողովուրդը կոչում է Տրնդեզ, ոչ այլ ինչէ եթե ոչ Տյառնընդառաջ տոնը, որը կատարվում է յուրաքանչյուր տարվա փետրվարի 14-ին: Իսկ քանի որ եկեղեցական օրացույցով հաջորդ օրը սկսվում երեկոյան ժամերգությունից հետո, ապա բարեպաշտական սովորույթ է դարձել մեզանում երեկոյան կրակ վառել և հավաքվել շուրջը, ուրախանալ, զվարճանալ: Սա ամենևին չի նշանակում երկրպագել կրակին:  _Օրհնությամբ `Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_


Քանի որ, նախորդ գրածս պարզվեց, որ չի երևում, հարցը նորից եմ կրկնում։

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, բայց չէ որ մենք ոչ թե հավաքվում ենք կրակի շուրջը և զվարճանում, այլ պարտադիր թռնում ենք կրակի վրայով, հատկապես նորապսակները։ Էդ դեպքում որն է թռչելու խորհուրդը, եթե այստեղ կրակը չունի չարքերից ազատելու կամ նման մի ֆունկցիա։ Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ։

----------


## Hrayr

> Հարգելի Ամինա, նախևառաջ ուզում եմ ասել, որ շատ ճիշտ ես հիշում Աստվածաշնչյան հատվածը , ուր պատվիրվում է երեխաներին չանցկացնել կրակի վրայով կամ միջով: Դա ասվել է Հին կտակարանում, սակայն, ինչ պարագաներում : Եկեք մեկընդմիշտ հասկանանք, որ մեջբերումներ կարելի է աել Աստվածաշնչից միայն դեպքում եթե տվյալ մեջբերումը չի հատվում իր իմաստային հատվածից, ասել է թե պետք է այդ մեջբերումը դիտարկել կոնտեքստի մեջ: Իսկ վերոնշյալ հատվածի կոնտեքստը հետևյալն է, որ այն ժամանակ, երբ պատվերը տրվեց հրեաներին, մի քանի հազար տարի առաջ, հասարակության մեջ կար Մողոք եթե չեմ սխալվում, անունով մի կուռք, որին , ի շարս ուրիշներոի, երկրպագություն էին մատոիցում: Դրան մշտապես զուգահեռում էր երեխաների զոհաբերությունը  կամ ընծայումը: Մարդիկ իրենց երեխաներին կամ նետում էին պղնձե կուռքի կրակից շիկացած փորի մեջ, և կամ կրակի վրայով անցկացնում էին, դրանով "հաճելի դառնալով" այդ կուռքին:
>  Իսկ այն տոնը, որին մեր ժողովուրդը կոչում է Տրնդեզ, ոչ այլ ինչէ եթե ոչ Տյառնընդառաջ տոնը, որը կատարվում է յուրաքանչյուր տարվա փետրվարի 14-ին: Իսկ քանի որ եկեղեցական օրացույցով հաջորդ օրը սկսվում երեկոյան ժամերգությունից հետո, ապա բարեպաշտական սովորույթ է դարձել մեզանում երեկոյան կրակ վառել և հավաքվել շուրջը, ուրախանալ, զվարճանալ: Սա ամենևին չի նշանակում երկրպագել կրակին: Իսկ քո տատիկը եղել լավ, բարի և միամիտ կին, որը այդ տեսակ ք մտացել, ինչը չի համապատասխանում կրոնական դավանաբանական դիրքորոշումներին, սակայն պետք չէ տատիկին մեղադրել:
> 
>  ԿՐԿՆՈՒՄ ԵՄ, Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու հայրերը այդքան անխելք չեն եղել, երբ սահմանել և պահպանել են մեր ծիսա և կանոնակարգերը: Եկեք նրանցից իմաստուն չերևանք:
> 
> _Օրհնությամբ `Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_


Եթե այդպես է ես կառաջարկեի այս տարի և այսուհետ այդ տոնը նշել տներից ներս, հաշվի առնելով նաև եղանակի ցուրտ լնելը և կրակ չվառել։
Փորձեք եթե չեք հավատում, տեսեք այդ տոնի իմաստը կմնա թե կվերածի տոնախմբության, ամենասովորական երեկոյի ու կերուխումի և դա դեռ բարեպաշտություն ենք անվանելու։ կարծում եք դա Աստծուն հաճելի է։ Ես չեմ կարծում։
*Մնացածը թողնում եմ ձեզ...*

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, բայց չէ որ մենք ոչ թե հավաքվում ենք կրակի շուրջը և զվարճանում, այլ պարտադիր թռնում ենք կրակի վրայով, հատկապես նորապսակները։ Էդ դեպքում որն է թռչելու խորհուրդը, եթե այստեղ կրակը չունի չարքերից ազատելու կամ նման մի ֆունկցիա։ Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ։


Հարգելի Վարդուհի, կրակի վրայից թռչել ամենևին չի նշանակում որ դա չարքերից ազատվելու համար է: Ես նորից եմ ասում, որ եթե ժողովուրդը մի բան ե ասում և անում, կապված կրոնական երևույթների հետ, շատ հնարավոր է որ նա սխալ պատկերացում ունենա, ինչն էլ քո օրինակից երևում է: Շատ մարդիկ սնոտիապաշտական սովորույթներ ունեն, որոնք քրիստոնեության հետ ամենևին էլ կապված չեն:
*
Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------


## Ariadna

> Հարգելի Վարդուհի, կրակի վրայից թռչել ամենևին չի նշանակում որ դա չարքերից ազատվելու համար է: Ես նորից եմ ասում, որ եթե ժողովուրդը մի բան ե ասում և անում, կապված կրոնական երևույթների հետ, շատ հնարավոր է որ նա սխալ պատկերացում ունենա, ինչն էլ քո օրինակից երևում է: Շատ մարդիկ սնոտիապաշտական սովորույթներ ունեն, որոնք քրիստոնեության հետ ամենևին էլ կապված չեն:
> *
> Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*


Շնորհակալ եմ, Տեր Հայր, սպառիչ պատասխանի համար։ Այնուամենայնիվ կարծում եմ, որ էստեղ հարցը միայն ժողովրդի սխալ պատկերացումը չէ։ Չէ որ կրակը, բացի տան բակերից, վերջին տարիներին վառվում է նաև եկեղեցու բակերում, և բոլորով թռնում են էդ կրակի վրայով, ուրեմն մի խորհուրդ ունի՞ կոնկրետ էդ երևույթը՝ «թռնել կրակի վրայով»։

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Եթե այդպես է ես կառաջարկեի այս տարի և այսուհետ այդ տոնը նշել տներից ներս, հաշվի առնելով նաև եղանակի ցուրտ լնելը և կրակ չվառել։
> Փորձեք եթե չեք հավատում, տեսեք այդ տոնի իմաստը կմնա թե կվերածի տոնախմբության, ամենասովորական երեկոյի ու կերուխումի և դա դեռ բարեպաշտություն ենք անվանելու։ կարծում եք դա Աստծուն հաճելի է։ Ես չեմ կարծում։
> *Մնացածը թողնում եմ ձեզ...*


 Իսկ ես հետևյալը կասեմ. Եթե տոնը սեփական հոգուցդ ներս չզգացիր, ուզում է հազար կրակ վառիր կամ տոննաներով ջուր լցրու վրադ , միևնույն է չի օգնի: Մենք պետք ամենա առաջինը տոնը զգանք սեփական հոգում և այնուհետև դա տանք մարդկանց:
*Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Շնորհակալ եմ, Տեր Հայր, սպառիչ պատասխանի համար։ Այնուամենայնիվ կարծում եմ, որ էստեղ հարցը միայն ժողովրդի սխալ պատկերացումը չէ։ Չէ որ կրակը, բացի տան բակերից, վերջին տարիներին վառվում է նաև եկեղեցու բակերում, և բոլորով թռնում են էդ կրակի վրայով, ուրեմն մի խորհուրդ ունի՞ կոնկրետ էդ երևույթը՝ «թռնել կրակի վրայով»։



Ոչ խորհուրդ չունի, պետք չէ ամեն ինչի մեջ պարտադիր խորհուրդ փնտրել: Գեղեցիկ սովորույթ է, որը չի հակասում մեր եկեղեցու դավանաբանությանը: Սա եկեղեցու եպիսկոպոսներից մեկի պաշտոնական հայտարարությունն է: Եկեք պապից պապական չլինենք:
_
Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց



> Նախ ասեմ,որ այն ինչ այս ֆոռումում դուք անում եք Տեր Հայր շատ և շատ գովելի է,ես երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ,քանի որ գտնում եմ որ Հայաստանում ներկայիս դրությամբ շատ քիչ հոգևորականներ կան,որոնք իսկապես հասկանում են եկեղեցու դերը!!!!!!
> Ես ունեմ երկու հարց`
> 1. Արդյոք օրենքով թույլատրվում է տարբեր տեսակի աղանդավորական քարոզները,որոնք իմ կարծիքով մեծ վտանգ են ներկայացնում նամանավանդ մերի նման փոքր պետությունների համար? 
> 2. Շատ երկրներում գործում է մեղքերի խոստովանություն կոչվածը,այսինքն երբ գնում ես եկեղեցի և քահանային պատմում քո մեղքերը,իսկ վերջինս էլ Աստծո անունից քեզ ներում է շնորհում.
>      Մեզ մոտ վերը նշվածի նման ինչ-որ բան գործում է,թե ոչ?
>      Եվ եթե գործում է,ապա որ եկեղեցին խորհուրդ կտայիք այցելել?  (Երևանում)



 Քանի որ որոշակի կերպով քեզ պատասխան  տրվեց ապա, ես միայն կավելացնեմ, որ ՀՀ սահմանադրությամբ արգելվում է որևէ կրոնական կազմակերպության հրապարակային քարոզները և միջոցառումները: Այնպես, որ քարոզող աղանդավորները օրինազանց քաղաքացիներ են, այլ ոչ ազգի լավը կամեցող մարդիկ:

_Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------


## Second Chance

> Ոչ խորհուրդ չունի, պետք չէ ամեն ինչի մեջ պարտադիր խորհուրդ փնտրել: Գեղեցիկ սովորույթ է, որը չի հակասում մեր եկեղեցու դավանաբանությանը: Սա եկեղեցու եպիսկոպոսներից մեկի պաշտոնական հայտարարությունն է: Եկեք պապից պապական չլինենք:
> _
> Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_


Հարգելի տեր հայր այնուամենայնիվ այդ տոնը հեթանոսական է եղել և ըստ երևույթին կրել է նմանատիպ իմաստ ... և ունեցել նմանատիպ /հեթանոսական, կրակապաշտական/ խորհուրդ...
Եթե դուք ասում էք որ այն ոչ մի խորհուրդ չունի այժմ , ապա որն է դրա իմաստը, ինչու՞ է այն կոչվում քրիստոնեական տոն, չէ որ բոլոր քրիստոնեկան տոները ունեն հատուկ նշանակություն և խորհուրդ, անգամ հին կտակարանյան տոները նույնպես այդպիսին են եղել և նշման կամ կատարման ձևը համպատասխանել է տոնի իմաստին...

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի տեր հայր այնուամենայնիվ այդ տոնը հեթանոսական է եղել և ըստ երևույթին կրել է նմանատիպ իմաստ ... և ունեցել նմանատիպ /հեթանոսական, կրակապաշտական/ խորհուրդ...
> Եթե դուք ասում էք որ այն ոչ մի խորհուրդ չունի այժմ , ապա որն է դրա իմաստը, ինչու՞ է այն կոչվում քրիստոնեական տոն, չէ որ բոլոր քրիստոնեկան տոները ունեն հատուկ նշանակություն և խորհուրդ, անգամ հին կտակարանյան տոները նույնպես այդպիսին են եղել և նշման կամ կատարման ձևը համպատասխանել է տոնի իմաստին...


Ամինա հարգելիս, Աստված օրհնի քեզ
Տոնի խորհուրդն ամենևին կրակը չի: Կրակի մասին խոսելիս դուք բոլորդ մոռացաք, որ տոնը կոչվում է Տեառնընդառաջ, ասել է թե, գնալ Տիրոջն ընդառաջ: Երբ Հիսուս մանուկը դարձավ 40 օրեկան, ապա հրեական օրենքի համաձայն նրան տանում են Սողոմոնի տաճար` ընծայման համար: Եւ Սիմեոն ծերունին, որին տրված էր չմահանալ, քանզի դեռ չէր տեսել իր ազգի փրկությունը, ընդառաջ գնաց Հիսուս մանկանը և նրա ծնողներին և գրկեց ու օրհնեց մանկանն ասելով` Արդ արձակիր ինձ Տեր խաղաղությամբ, քանզի տեսան իմ աչքերը Իսրայելի փրկությունը: Սա է տոնը և նրա խորհուրդը: Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչը այս տոնը կարգեց հեթանոսական այլ կրոնի փոխարեն, և մարդիկ  որպես սովորույթ վառում են կրակներ առ այսօր, սակայն, դրա մեջ դնելով աստվածային մաքրող կրակի իմաստը, այլ ոչ թե պաշտում են կրակը, որպես այդպիսին: Եթե չեք ուզում, քավ լիցի, թող որևէ մեկը չվառի և չթռչի կրակի վրայով, բայց պետք չէ դրանով ցույց տալ, իբրև ավելի քրիստոնյա են: Եթե բանը սրան հասավ ապա սեմ նաև, որ ես կարող եմ հարյուրավոր իսկական քրիստոնյա հավատացյալներ ցույց տալ, որոնք ուրախության համար վառում են կրակը և թռչում վրայից, սակայն , միաժամանակ, կարող եմ մատնանշել նույնքան և ավելի մարդիկ, որոնք առաջիններին փնովում են, և կեղծ քրիստոնյաներ են անվանում, իսկ իրենք անգամ ամիսը մեկ չեն գնում եկեղեցի, էլ ուր մնաց Պատարագին և ժամերգություններին մասնակցելու պարագան: Այնպես , որ խոսքս բոլորին եմ ուղղում, զգույշ մնացեք, գուցե ձեզ ավելի խիստ դատեն: 

_Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------


## Selene

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, մի այսպիսի հարց ունեմ՝ ինչպես է հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին վերաբերվում այն անձանց, ովքեր մեկ անգամ ամուսնացել են՝ եկեղեցում ստանալով օրհնություն, սակայն նրանց միասնությունը ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով փլուզվել է, և այժմ կինը/ տղամարդը, ցանկանում է նորից ամուսնանալ քահանայի օրհնությամբ: Արդյո՞ք կան դժվարություններ երկրորդ անգամ եկեղեցում պսակադրվելու, թե՞ առանց որևէ խնդրի կկատարվի պսակադրությունը:
Նախապես  շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## Արշակ

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, ընդունված է, որ քրիստոնյաներն իրենց հոգևոր հայրերին դիմում են _Տեր Հայր, Հայր Սուրբ_ կոչականներով։ Իսկ ինչպե՞ս կառաջարկեք, որ զրուցելիս, շփման մեջ քրիստոնական հոգևորականներին ու մասնավորապես Ձեզ դիմեն իրենց առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդ չհամարող մարդիկ կամ նրանք, որ դեռ նոր են հետաքրքրվում քրիստոնեությամբ։ Արդյո՞ք, անբնական ու կեղծ չի հնչի _Տեր Հայր_ դիմելաձևը այն մարդկանց կողմից, որոնք քրիստոնեական հոգևորականին իրենց հոգևոր հայր չեն համարում։ Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ։

Կներեք, եթե անհարմար հարց եմ տալիս։ :Blush:

----------


## Baobab

Աղանդների առկայությունը նորություն չի ցավոք նաև մեր երկրում: Բայց, ըստ իս, այդ շարքերն են լրացնում չքավորները, կրթական թերևս ցածր մակարդակ ունեցող անհատները /թեև հնարավոր են բացառություններ/: հիմա, մտածում եմ ինչ անել փրկել մեր մի բուռից էլ քիչ հայերին...անկեղծ ասած տեղյակ չեմ իրականցվող բոլոր քայլերին, բաըց վճառական քայլերի կարիք կա, հատկապես գրավել չքավորների ուշադրությունը, այո՛, դրամական հատկացումների ճանապարհով...չգիտեմ...մեծ հաճույքով կմասնակցեի այդ գործընթացին... ԱՄԵՆ :Hi:

----------


## Ambrosine

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, քանի որ չէիք նկատել իմ հարցերը, մեջ եմ բերում` 


> Հարգելի Տեր Շմավոն
> Չեք կարծում, որ ժամանակն է, որ եկեղեցում պսակադրվելիս աղջկան <<Հնազանդ ես?>> հարցնելու փոխարեն հարցնեն <<Համաձայն ես?>>: Միթե դա կնոջ իրավունքների ոտնահարում չէ? Չէ որ այս դեպքում տղամարդուն տրվում է գերապատվություն, նա <<տեր>> է և ունի գերիշխող դիրք
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> Իսկ կարմիր խնձորի իրողությունը? Դա եկեղեցուց եկած ավանդույթ է, թե դեռ հեթանոս շրջանից? Արդյոք դա պարտադիր է?

----------


## dvgray

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր

Սայաթ-Նովա պողոտայում, մի ռեկլամային վահանակի վրա հայտնվել է քահանայի /կարծեմ քահանայի անունը Շահեն է/ մեծադիր նկարը:
Ինչպես հասկանալա սա: Նորամուծությու՞ն, ռեկլամային հնա՞րք,... թե՞ մի այլ բացատրություն ունի սա:
Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Օրհնեցեք, Տեր Հայր  :Smile: 
Ես մի փոքրկ, գրաբարի հետ կապված, հարց ունեմ. հետևյալ աղոթքում`



> Պահապան զամենայնի Քրիստոս, 
> Աջ քո հովանի լիցի ի վերայ իմ ի գիշեր և ի տվեն, 
> ի նստիլ ի տանն, ի գնալ ի ճանապարհն, 
> ի ննջել և ի հառնել, *զի մի երբեք սասանեցայք*,
>  և ողորմյա քո արարածոց և ինձ` բազմամեղիս. Ամեն:


Խնդրում եմ, բացատրեք, թե ինչ է նշանակում մուգ գույնով նշված մասը:
Կանխավ շնորհակալություն:
Օրհնեցեք :Smile:

----------


## Belka

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր արդեն 2 տարի է ինչ Ես կորցնում եմ Ինձ հարազատ մարդկանց: 
Պատարագի վերջում  լսել եմ, որ մահացած մարդկանց հոգեհանգստ համար հոգևորականները աղոթում են: 
ՈՒզում եմ իմանալ դա երբ է լինում:
Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## Mamlo divan

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր արդեն 2 տարի է ինչ Ես կորցնում եմ Ինձ հարազատ մարդկանց: 
> Պատարագի վերջում  լսել եմ, որ մահացած մարդկանց հոգեհանգստ համար հոգևորականները աղոթում են: 
> ՈՒզում եմ իմանալ դա երբ է լինում:
> Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ:


Քանի որ Տեր Շմավոնը համակարգչի հետ կապված խնդիրներ ունի, որոշ հարցերի պատասխաններ ես ինքս ձեզ կտամ:
Հանգուցյլաների հոգու հանգստության համար մենք բոլորս աղոթում ենք` լինի դա տանը, թե եկեղեցում: Սակայն պետք է իմանալ, որ եկեղեցում հատուկ հոգեհանգստյան կարգ կա: Այն կատարվում է Ս. Պատարագի ավարտին յուրաքանչյուր կիրակի կամ եթե շաբաթվա մեջ Ս. Պատարագ է մատուցվում, որի ավարտին կրկին կարելի է հոգեհանգիստ պատվիրել: Դրա համար անհրաժեշտ է նախապես դիմել հոգևորականին: Նա համապատասխան գրանցում կկատարի: Այնուհետև պետք է մասնկացել Ս. Պատարագին, որից հետո հոգևորականը համապատասխան աղոթքներ կընթերցի և կտա Ձեզ մի թուղթ, ուր նշված է հանգուցյալի կամ հանգուցյալների անուն, ազգանունները և նշխար: Դուք այն կտանեք և կդնեք հանգուցյալի շիրիմին: Բացի այդ կարելի է պատվիրել նաև մասնավոր հոգեհանգստյամ կարգ ձեզ հարմար օրի և ժամի: Այս դեպքում ևս հոգևորականի հետ պետք է նախապես պայմանավորվածություն ձեռք բերել: Հոգեհանգստյան կարգ կատարվում է նաև եկեղեցական 5 տաղավար /մեծ/ տոների հաջորդ օրը` Մեռելոց հիշատակության օրերին: Տաղավար տոներն են Ս. Ծնունդը, Ս. Հարությունը, Պայծառակերպության /Վարդավառ/, Մարիամ Աստվածածնի Վերափոխման /Խաղողօրհնեք/ և Խաչվերաց /Սուրբ Խաչ/: Այդ տոների հաջորդ օրերը հատուկ հոգեհանգստյան պատարագ է մատուցվում և եկեղեցիներում սեղաններ են տեղադրվում, ուր կարող եք հանգուցյալների տվյալները թողնել:  Եկեղեցական տոների մասին կարող եք ընթերցել Արարատյան Հայրապետական թեմի կայքում հետևյալ հասցեով http:*//www.araratian-tem.am/holidays.php?id=10&lang=A* 

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց



> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր
> 
> Սայաթ-Նովա պողոտայում, մի ռեկլամային վահանակի վրա հայտնվել է քահանայի /կարծեմ քահանայի անունը Շահեն է/ մեծադիր նկարը:
> Ինչպես հասկանալա սա: Նորամուծությու՞ն, ռեկլամային հնա՞րք,... թե՞ մի այլ բացատրություն ունի սա:
> Շնորհակալություն:


Վահանակին Տեր Շահեի հայտնվելը շատ պարզ բացատրություն ունի: Եթե հիշում եք այս տարի հունվարի 21-ին մենք նշեցինք երիտասարդների արագահաս բարեխոս Ս. Սարգսի տոնը: Ինչպես հայտնի է, տոնը մարդկանց մեջ տարածելու և էլ ավելի ժողովրդական դարձենլու նպատակով Արարատյան Հայրապետական թեմը վերջին տարիներին բազմաթիվ միջոցառումներ իրականացրեց` սիրո վերաբերյալ համերգային ծրագրեր, պատմվածքների, նկարչության, ֆոտոռեպորտաժի մրցույթներ, ցուցահանդես-վաճառքներ համապատասխան հուշանվերներով, բազմաթիվ հեռուստա և ռադիովիկտորինաներ և այլն: Եթե նկատել եք, Ձեր նշված վահանակների վրա գրված է, որ այն նվիրված է Երիտասարդների արագահաս բարեխոս Ս. Սարգսի տոնին: Բազմաթիվ այլ միջոցառումներին զուգահեռ նման վահանակները և նույն վահանակների հեռուստա և ռադիոտարբերակները ևս միջոց են` մարդկանց իրենց ազգային տոների մասին որևէ տեղեկատվություն փոխանցելու:

----------


## Second Chance

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր հոգեհանգստի մասին կարդալուց հարց ծագեց -ինչ նպատակով է այն կատարվում, և ընդհանրապես ինչ իմաստ ունի մահացածների համար աղոթելը ,երբ նրանց համար արդեն ամեն բան որոշված է…

նախապես շնորհակալություն

----------


## dvgray

Հարգելի Տեր-Հայր
Մեր եկեղեցին ու՞նի արդյոք Կաթողիկոսին իր նիստ ու կացի, եկեղեցու ավանդույթները ու սրբությունները խախտելու դեպքում  պաշտոնանկ անելու ընթացակարգ:
Եթե ունի, ապա ինչպե՞ս է այն իրականացվում: 
Եվ երբևէ նման բան եղե՞լ  է հայկական եկեղեցու պատմության մեջ, թե՞ Կաթողիկոսի պաշտոնը իրականում ցմահ է /այսինքն մնում է միայն, որ ինքը մահանա... կամ՝ "մահանա"  :Wink: /:
Հարգանքներով

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Հարգելի Տեր-Հայր
> Մեր եկեղեցին ու՞նի արդյոք Կաթողիկոսին իր նիստ ու կացի, եկեղեցու ավանդույթները ու սրբությունները խախտելու դեպքում  պաշտոնանկ անելու ընթացակարգ:
> Եթե ունի, ապա ինչպե՞ս է այն իրականացվում: 
> Եվ երբևէ նման բան եղե՞լ  է հայկական եկեղեցու պատմության մեջ, թե՞ Կաթողիկոսի պաշտոնը իրականում ցմահ է /այսինքն մնում է միայն, որ ինքը մահանա... կամ՝ "մահանա" /:
> Հարգանքներով


Ես էլ կուզենայի կարդալ էս հարցի պատասխանը, եթե հնարավոր է Հարգելի Տեր Հայր:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր մի հարց եմ ուզում ձեզ ուղղել ինչի առթիվ իմ վրդովմունքը շատ մեծ է: Այս օրերին պարզեցի որ ոչ միայն ես եմ այդ կարծիքին:
Ինչպես ընդունել այն փաստը որ Գարեգին Բ-ն նախագահի ձեռնադրման արարողության =ամանակ «Հայր մերը» ծայրից ծայր կարդաց թղթից ու ոչ մի վայրկյան հայացքը թղթից չբարձրացրեց դեպի տեսախցիկը: Իմ և շատերի մոտ այն տպավորությունն է առաջացել որ նա անգիր չգիտի աղոթքը, ինչը ըստ իս անհարիր երևույթ է եկեղեցու համար:

Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## Vahagn_IV

> Հարգելի Տեր-Հայր
> Մեր եկեղեցին ու՞նի արդյոք Կաթողիկոսին իր նիստ ու կացի, եկեղեցու ավանդույթները ու սրբությունները խախտելու դեպքում  պաշտոնանկ անելու ընթացակարգ:
> Եթե ունի, ապա ինչպե՞ս է այն իրականացվում: 
> Եվ երբևէ նման բան եղե՞լ  է հայկական եկեղեցու պատմության մեջ, թե՞ Կաթողիկոսի պաշտոնը իրականում ցմահ է /այսինքն մնում է միայն, որ ինքը մահանա... կամ՝ "մահանա" /:
> Հարգանքներով


+1, միացա :Hands Up:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի Տեր-Հայր
> Մեր եկեղեցին ու՞նի արդյոք Կաթողիկոսին իր նիստ ու կացի, եկեղեցու ավանդույթները ու սրբությունները խախտելու դեպքում  պաշտոնանկ անելու ընթացակարգ:
> Եթե ունի, ապա ինչպե՞ս է այն իրականացվում: 
> Եվ երբևէ նման բան եղե՞լ  է հայկական եկեղեցու պատմության մեջ, թե՞ Կաթողիկոսի պաշտոնը իրականում ցմահ է /այսինքն մնում է միայն, որ ինքը մահանա... կամ՝ "մահանա" /:
> Հարգանքներով


Աստված օրհնի Ձեզ բոլորիդ , սիրելի ակումբցիներ.
Ձեր ներողամտությունն եմ հայցում հարգելիներս, որ հարցերին ուշացումով եմ պատասխանում: Եւ այսպես: Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին ունի հետևյալ սահմանակարգը. երբ հայրապետը կամ կաթողիկոսը ինչ-ինչ քայլեր է կատարում, որոնց պատճառով եկեղեցին կարող է դեպի վարդապետական շեղումների գնալ և ընդունել այլ վարդապետություն: Այսինք դավանաբանական սխալի դեպքում: Այդ պարագայում հրավիրվում է եպիսկոպոսական մեծ ժողով, ուր քննարկվում է այդ հարցը, որից հետո նոր եթե ժողովը գալիս է այդ եզրակացության, կաթողիկոսը հռչակվում է պաշտանանկ, և 6 ամիս հետո կայանում է կաթողիկոսական նոր ընտրություններ Ազգային եկեղեցական ժողովի ժամանակ: 
Սակայն այս ամենը վստահ եմ երբևէ չի կիրառվի, քանի որ մեր բոլոր կաթողկոսները եղել են և կլինեն եկեղեցու և ազգի նվիրյալներ:
Չեմ ուզում դրանում վստահ լինել, սակայն այս հարցով բոլոր հետքրքրվողների գրեթե բոլորի մոտ առկա էր ներքին ինչ-որ չարություն: Հանեք դա ձեր մեջից և աղոթող եղեք բոլոր իշխանավորների համար, թե աշխարհիկ, թե հոգևոր:

_Օրհնությամբ ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան_

----------


## Dayana

Բարև ձեզ Տեր Հայր։
Ես մի փոքրիկ հարց ունեմ։ Ես սուրբ գրքում մի հատված եմ կարդացել, որտեղ բացատրվում է, որ մահից հետո ոչ ոք չի ունենում կին կամ ամուսին, քանի որ Հոգին "սեռ" չունի։ 

Եթե խնդրեմ մի փոքր ավելի մանրամասն կասե՞ք այս մասին  :Blush:

----------


## Մտահոգ

[QUOTE=Ter Hayr;781814], 
Սակայն այս ամենը վստահ եմ երբևէ չի կիրառվի,  ՔԱՆԻ ՈՐ ՄԵՐ ԲՈԼՈՐ ԿԱԹՈՂԻԿՈՍՆԵՐԸ ԵՂԵԼ ԵՆ և կլինեն եկեղեցու և ազգի նվիրյալներ:
[COLOR="Blue"][I][B]Օրհնությամբ ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան

 հարգելի Տեր Հայր, մի հարց, միայն խնդրում եմ սա ներքին չարությանս չվերագրել: Սա ուղղակի որպես հարց: Բոլոր կաթողիկոսները սաելով դուք իսկապես նկատի ունեիք բոլոր կաթողիկոսներին, թե դա ուղղակի երիտասարդությանը մեր մի քանի անփառունակ կաթողիկոսների մասին տեղեկություններ չհայտնելու ու նրանց մոտ ինչ-ինչ կասկածներ չարթնեցնելու միգուցե արդարացված "հնարք":
Ինչեվե մի հարց եվս
Եզր Ա Փառաժկերտցի կաթողիկոսին նույնպես համարում եք եկեղեցու եվ ազգի նվիրյալ՞
իսկ Պետրոս Գետադարձին՞
Կանխավ շնորհակալություն

----------


## Մտահոգ

[QUOTE=mtahog;781921]


> , 
> Սակայն այս ամենը վստահ եմ երբևէ չի կիրառվի,  ՔԱՆԻ ՈՐ ՄԵՐ ԲՈԼՈՐ ԿԱԹՈՂԻԿՈՍՆԵՐԸ ԵՂԵԼ ԵՆ և կլինեն եկեղեցու և ազգի նվիրյալներ:
> [COLOR="Blue"][I][B]Օրհնությամբ ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան
> 
>  հարգելի Տեր Հայր, մի հարց, միայն խնդրում եմ սա ներքին չարությանս չվերագրել: Սա ուղղակի որպես հարց: Բոլոր կաթողիկոսները սաելով դուք իսկապես նկատի ունեիք բոլոր կաթողիկոսներին, թե դա ուղղակի երիտասարդությանը մեր մի քանի անփառունակ կաթողիկոսների մասին տեղեկություններ չհայտնելու ու նրանց մոտ ինչ-ինչ կասկածներ չարթնեցնելու միգուցե արդարացված "հնարք":
> Ինչեվե մի հարց եվս
> Եզր Ա Փառաժկերտցի կաթողիկոսին նույնպես համարում եք եկեղեցու եվ ազգի նվիրյալ՞
> իսկ Պետրոս Գետադարձին՞
> Կանխավ շնորհակալություն


*ՁԱՅՆ ԲԱՐԲԱՌՈՅ ՅԱՆԱՊԱՏԻ, ՊԱՏՐԱՍՏ ԱՐԱՐԷՔ ԶՃԱՆԱՊԱՐՀ ՏԵԱՌՆ, ԵՒ ՈՒՂԻՂ ԱՐԱՐԷՔ ԶՇԱՒԻՂՍ ՆՈՐԱ*

----------


## Ambrosine

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, այսօր Ար-ի եթերում դիտեցի <<Կրթություն ցպահանջ>>-ը, որի հյուրերից էիք դուք: Իհարկե շատ հարցեր առաջացան, որ ժամանակի պատճառով ավելի ուշ կգրեմ: Միայն մի հրատապ հարց, որ ինձ հուզում է. ինչ հիմունքներով է Կրթության նախարարությունը ուսուցիչներին այդքան մեծ արտոնություններ տալիս, ըստ որոնց ուսուցիչը այժմ պետք է դաստիարակի աշակերտին, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ թույլատրում, որ դպրոցում դասավանդեն եհովայի վկաներ?

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, այսօր Ար-ի եթերում դիտեցի <<Կրթություն ցպահանջ>>-ը, որի հյուրերից էիք դուք: Իհարկե շատ հարցեր առաջացան, որ ժամանակի պատճառով ավելի ուշ կգրեմ: Միայն մի հրատապ հարց, որ ինձ հուզում է. ինչ հիմունքներով է Կրթության նախարարությունը ուսուցիչներին այդքան մեծ արտոնություններ տալիս, ըստ որոնց ուսուցիչը այժմ պետք է դաստիարակի աշակերտին, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ թույլատրում, որ դպրոցում դասավանդեն եհովայի վկաներ?


իզուր պատասխանի հույսեր չփայփայես.... արդեն մի քանի շաբաթ է "դասն հոգեւորաց"
այստեղից հեռացել են, հավանաբար զայրացած մեր ներքին չարությամբ պայմանավորված հարցերի հետ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> իզուր պատասխանի հույսեր չփայփայես.... արդեն մի քանի շաբաթ է "դասն հոգեւորաց"
> այստեղից հեռացել են, հավանաբար զայրացած մեր ներքին չարությամբ պայմանավորված հարցերի հետ:


Էդ դեռ առաջին հարցն էր, շատ հարցեր են առաջացել: Բայց վստահ եմ, որ կպատասխանեն :Smile:

----------


## Մելիք

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, այսօր Ար-ի եթերում դիտեցի <<Կրթություն ցպահանջ>>-ը, որի հյուրերից էիք դուք: Իհարկե շատ հարցեր առաջացան, որ ժամանակի պատճառով ավելի ուշ կգրեմ: Միայն մի հրատապ հարց, որ ինձ հուզում է. ինչ հիմունքներով է Կրթության նախարարությունը ուսուցիչներին այդքան մեծ արտոնություններ տալիս, ըստ որոնց ուսուցիչը այժմ պետք է դաստիարակի աշակերտին, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ թույլատրում, որ դպրոցում դասավանդեն եհովայի վկաներ?


Մաս չլինելով "հոգեւորաց դասի" այնուամենայնիվ կհամարձակվեմ կարծիքս հայտնել:
Ուսուցիչը ինչ որ նոր հատուկ արտոնագրով չի, որ դաստիարակում է աշակերտին, ուսուցիչները աշակերտներին դաստիարակել են դեռ անհիշելի ժամանակներից:
Իսկ Եհովայի վկներին արգելել դպրոցում դասավանդել, նախարարությունը իրավունք չունի, քանի որ այդ կազմակերպության գործունեությունը Հայաստանում արգելված չէ, իսկ մնան պարագայում այդ կազմակերպության անդամներին դասավանդելն արգելելը կլինի խտրականությն ուղիղ դրսևորում:
Արգելելու փոխարեն հարկավոր են այլ` օրինական ու ավելի գործուն մեթոդներ, ինչը և արվում է: Օրինակ համալսարանում աստվածաբաններ պատրաստելը, որոնք հետագայում պետքե զբաղվեն դպրոցներում երեխաների կոնկրետ հոգևոր կրթությամբ ու դաստիարակությամբ, կամ պոպուլյար ֆորումում երիտասարդության մեջ ուղղադավան քրիստոնեության քարոզչություն կատարելը: 
Ցավոք, ինչպես մեզ մոտ ընդունված է, մեզանից շատերը նախընտրում են անտեսել ամեն դրականը, և զբաղվել զուտ ինքնանպատակ քննադատությամբ` ի միջի այլոց գովազդելով սեփական ուղեղի հնարավորությունները:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մաս չլինելով "հոգեւորաց դասի" այնուամենայնիվ կհամարձակվեմ կարծիքս հայտնել:
> Ուսուցիչը ինչ որ նոր հատուկ արտոնագրով չի, որ դաստիարակում է աշակերտին, ուսուցիչները աշակերտներին դաստիարակել են դեռ անհիշելի ժամանակներից:
> Իսկ Եհովայի վկներին արգելել դպրոցում դասավանդել, նախարարությունը իրավունք չունի, քանի որ այդ կազմակերպության գործունեությունը Հայաստանում արգելված չէ, իսկ մնան պարագայում այդ կազմակերպության անդամներին դասավանդելն արգելելը կլինի խտրականությն ուղիղ դրսևորում:
> Արգելելու փոխարեն հարկավոր են այլ` օրինական ու ավելի գործուն մեթոդներ, ինչը և արվում է: Օրինակ համալսարանում աստվածաբաններ պատրաստելը, որոնք հետագայում պետքե զբաղվեն դպրոցներում երեխաների կոնկրետ հոգևոր կրթությամբ ու դաստիարակությամբ, կամ պոպուլյար ֆորումում երիտասարդության մեջ ուղղադավան քրիստոնեության քարոզչություն կատարելը: 
> Ցավոք, ինչպես մեզ մոտ ընդունված է, մեզանից շատերը նախընտրում են անտեսել ամեն դրականը, և զբաղվել զուտ ինքնանպատակ քննադատությամբ` ի միջի այլոց գովազդելով սեփական ուղեղի հնարավորությունները:


Հա, էլի դաստիարակել են երեխաներին, բայց հիմա ինչ-որ օրենք կա /2007թ. ընդունված/, որով, ինչպես ԿԳ նախարարի խորհրդական Նվարդ Մանասյանը ասաց, ուսուցիչը դադարում է լինել մասնագիտություն, վերածվում է կոչման, չի լինելու միայն վարժապետ, այլ իրեն տրված հնարավորությունների շրջանակում կրթելու է երեխաներին որպես մեր երկրի նվիրյալներ...: Ու անընդհատ նշում էր, որ այս ամենի հիմքում ընկած են քրիստոնեական պատվիրանները, դե ես էլ հարցնում էի, թե այս պարագայում ինչքանով արդյունավետ կլինի եհովայի վկա ուսուցիչ-դաստիարակ ունենալը :Wink:

----------


## Vahagn_IV

> կլինի խտրականությն ուղիղ դրսևորում:


 :LOL: 
Եվ օրհնեց կաթողիկոսն մեղավորին: Եվ քառասունքը նշեց 37-րդ օրը...

----------


## Ramzes

Բարև ձեզ, ինձ շատ է հետաքրքրում, թե ինչպես է հայոց եկեղեցին վերաբերվում ավետարանականներին, դա աղանդ է համարվում, թե ոչ:Ինչ դիրքորոշում կա նրանց հետ կապված:

----------


## Second Chance

> իզուր պատասխանի հույսեր չփայփայես.... արդեն մի քանի շաբաթ է "դասն հոգեւորաց"
> այստեղից հեռացել են, հավանաբար զայրացած մեր ներքին չարությամբ պայմանավորված հարցերի հետ:


Չհասկացա :Think:  ինչու ՞են հեռացել, դա լու՞րջ է

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չհասկացա ինչու ՞են հեռացել, դա լու՞րջ է


Ոչ, ինձ նման բան չեն ասել: Ուղղակի երկար ժամանակ է` բացակայում է: Ենթադրում եմ` շատ զբաղված է Տեր Հայրը

----------


## dvgray

Հարգելի Տեր-Հայր

Կուզենայի իմանալ ձեր կարծիքը այս հոդվածի վերաբերյալ

http://rnd.cnews.ru/liberal_arts/phi...07/06/257864#1

Հնարավո՞ր է այստեղ նկարագրվածը:
Եվ եթե այո, ապա ի՞նչ բացատրություն ունի սրան հոգեվորականը:

Հ.Գ. Հույսով եմ կգտնեք ժամանակ և կկարդաք այս հոդվածը:

----------


## Mamlo divan

> Չհասկացա ինչու ՞են հեռացել, դա լու՞րջ է



Սիրելի ակումբցիներ,
Տեր Հայրը վիրահատվել է: Այդ իսկ պատճառով վերջին շրջանում չի կարողացել ակտիվորեն մասնկացել կայքի քննարկումներին: Նա խոստացավ, որ մեկ շաբաթից կվերսկի հարցերի պատասխանել: Եթե ունեք այլ հարցեր, թողեք ձեր հարցերն էջի վրա, և Տեր Հյարը կանդրադառնա բոլոր հուզող թեմաներին:

----------


## Dayana

> Սիրելի ակումբցիներ,
> Տեր Հայրը վիրահատվել է: Այդ իսկ պատճառով վերջին շրջանում չի կարողացել ակտիվորեն մասնկացել կայքի քննարկումներին: Նա խոստացավ, որ մեկ շաբաթից կվերսկի հարցերի պատասխանել: Եթե ունեք այլ հարցեր, թողեք ձեր հարցերն էջի վրա, և Տեր Հյարը կանդրադառնա բոլոր հուզող թեմաներին:


Առողջություն Տեր Շմավոնին  :Smile:  շուտ ապաքինվի ու միանա մեզ, մենք լիքը հարցեր ունենք  :Smile:

----------


## Գաղթական

Նախ՝ ցանկանամ շուտափույթ ապաքինում Տեր Հորը:


Ինձ հուզում է հետևյալ հարցը.
Մի քանի լուրջ պրոբլեմներ, հակառակ ցանկությանս, ինձ ստիպում են որոշում կայացնել՝ ամուսնանալ օտար Եկեղեցում.. ամենայն հավանականությամբ՝ Կաթոլիկ..

Չնայած շատերի "ա դե եկեղեցին եկեղեցի է էլի.."-ի՝ ինձ սա խորապես մտահոգում է..

Փորձում եմ ինքս ինձ հանգստացնել այն հույսով, որ երբևէ անպայման կունենամ հնարավորություն վերադառնալ Հայաստան, և, այն ժամանակ, անպայման կդիմեմ Հայ քահանային Հայ Եկեղեցում Հայաստանում՝ օրհնել ընտանիքս և կատարել ամուսնական ծիսակատարություն:

Հարցս հետևյալն է՝ արդյո՞ք սա չի համարվի "կրոնական ուղղությունների միախառնում"..
և արդյո՞ք նման դեպքն ընդունելի է..

Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Նախ՝ ցանկանամ շուտափույթ ապաքինում Տեր Հորը:


հիմա ինչա եղել՝ չզլանամ ու նորից ցանկանամ շուտափույթ ապաքինում Տեր Հորը..

----------


## Ambrosine

> հիմա ինչա եղել՝ չզլանամ ու նորից ցանկանամ շուտափույթ ապաքինում Տեր Հորը..


Ինչքան գիտեմ արդեն ապաքինվել ա :Smile:

----------


## Astrid

> Մոմավառությունը ընդհանրապես իրենից յուրորինակ մի նվիրատվություն է ներկայացնում: Դու քո արդար վաստակից գնում որոշ քանակությամբ մոմ և վառում ես ` դրանով լուսավորելով եկեղեցին և նաև ֆինանսապես աջակցելով վերջինիս, քանի վոր եկեղեցու բյուջեն հիմնականում ձևավորվում է նմանօրինակ կերպով: ժամանակաին երբ չկար էլեկրտական հոսանք մարդիկ այդպես էին լուսավորում եկեղեցիները աղոթքների և Պատարագների ժամանակ:


Հարգելի Տեր Հայր,
ցավալիորեն շատ լուրջ խնդիր է Հայաստանում աղանդավորական զանազան շարժումները, բայց Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին բավականաչափ ու ճիշտ կերպով դրան չի արձագանքուն: Մարդիկ ավելի հակված են անիմաստ մոմավառության, մատաղ անելու, մանուկներին մկրտելու ուղղությաբ: Բայց եկեղեցիներում կիրակի օրերին մատչելի ձևով չի մատուցվում Աստծո խոսքը, այլ ուղղակի պատարագի արարողությունն է արվում մարդկանց անհասկանալի գրաբարով, չէ որ Աստվածաշունչը գեղարվեստական գիրք չէ ու բազում հարցեր են առաջանում, երբ այն վերցնում ես և ուզեւմ ես կարդալ ու նաև այն, որ խորհրդդային միությունից շատ վատ ժառանգություն ենք ստացել: Շատերը գաղափար չունեն թե Քրիստոսը ինչ է արել Նա մարդկության համար, կամ էլ տարբեր աղանդավորական խմբերում սխալ ու վտանգավոր ինֆորմացիա են ստանում: Բայց առանց բացառությամբ բոլորի մոտ մի օր հարց է առաջանում, բոլորը մի օր Աստծուն են պնտրում: Ես Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու մեջ հզոր, բայց չօգտագործվող ուժ եմ տեսնում. մարդիկ շատ հեշտությամբ կլսեն Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու հոգևորականի, բայց երբ եկեղեցի ես մտնում հոգևորականները իրենց պարտքը համարում են միայն շարժուձևի մասին են ասում, ընդ որում շատ՜ կոպիտ, օրինակ՝ ինչու գլխաշոր չես կրում, բայց ոչ Աստծո խոսքը: 
Դուք ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում այս հարցին:
Ներեցք խիստ խոսքերիս համար: Բայց սիրտս ցավում է այն մարդկանց համար, որոնք անտեղի կորելու են:

----------


## Tanamasi

Իսկ ինձ հետաքրքրում է՝ արդյոք Հուդդան մեր եկեղեցով սրբերի շարքն է դասված, կաթոլիկների մոտ կարծես այդես է, չէ՞։

----------


## Second Chance

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր հոգեհանգստի մասին կարդալուց հարց ծագեց -ինչ նպատակով է այն կատարվում, և ընդհանրապես ինչ իմաստ ունի մահացածների համար աղոթելը ,երբ նրանց համար արդեն ամեն բան որոշված է…
> 
> նախապես շնորհակալություն


Հարգելի Տեր Հայր Դուք այդպես էլ չպատասխանեցիք իմ հարցին :Sad:

----------


## lili-4

Նախօրոք ասեմ, որ ոչ բոլոր գրառումներն եմ կարդացել, և եթե կրկնվեմ, կներեք: Շատ հարցեր կան, որոնց պատասխանը ցավոք չեմ կարողանում գտնել: Բոլորը չէ, որ հիմա կգրեմ, միայն մեկի համար կցանկանայի բացատրություն լսել: Ասեմ, որ սա ոչ թե մտացված հակառակվել է, այլ իսկապես ուզում եմ համոզիչ պատասխան լսել: Հիմա հարցս. մի թաղման արարողությոն ժամանկ լսում էի հոգևորականի աղոթքը, այն է, որ հող էինք, հող կդառնանք, կմաքրվենք երկրային մեղքերից և կհամբարձվենք (իհարկե բառացի չեմ կարող ասել և կներեք, եթե ինչ որ բան ճիշտ չեմ հիշում): Հիմա իմ հարցը, ստացվում է, որ Աստված մարդուն հողից կերտելով՝ ի սկզբանե գիտեր, որ նա մեղք է գործելու, պատժվելու  և  անմահության իրավունքից զրկվելու է, իսկ  դրան նորից արժանանլու համար պետք է մահանա, մարմինը նորից վերածվի հողի , հետո հոգին համբառնի: Եթե այո, ապա ինչի՞ համար էր այս փորձությունը, հնարավոր չէ՞ր ստեղծել կատարյալ, իսկ եթե ոչ, ուրեմն Աստված ի զորու չէ՞ր կանխատեսել, այդ դեպքում ու՞ր մնաց ամենազորը: 
Երևի շատ խառը գրեցի, չգիտեմ, բայց շատ կցանկանայի այս հարցիս պատասխանը իմանալ…

----------


## I love love

Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է իմանալ, թե ինչ նշանակություն ունի նորապսակներին օրհնելիս նրանց գլխին թագեր դնելու խորհուրդը: Նախապես շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Moon

Ուրախ եմ, որ այսպիսի թեմա կա։ Ես դրա կարիքը շատ ունեմ։ Ես կուզենայի իմանալ 
1.որն է տարբերությունը կաթոլիկ, ուղղափառ և առաքելական եկեղեցիների միջև։
2. Որն է տարբերություն ավետարանչական և մեր առաքելական եկեղեցիների միջև(գիտեմ, որ ավետարանչականը աղանդ է համարվում)։

----------


## nenesys

Աստծո գոյության մասին մոտ մինչև մեր թվարկությունը բազմաթիվ "ապացույցներ" կաին , իսկ հենց վոր մարդկությունը սկսեց կտրուկ զարգանալ էլ ոչ մի ապացույցներ չեն հայտնվում, վորովհետև դրանք այն ժամանակ տարածում էր եկեղեցին որը այն ժամանակ պարզապես ամբողջությամբ հիմնված էր ստի ու արյան վրա, և հին եկեղեցու անհետանալուց հետո կարծես թե անհետացավ նաև աստված. ինչով կբացատրեք դա?

----------


## ars83

> Ուրախ եմ, որ այսպիսի թեմա կա։ Ես դրա կարիքը շատ ունեմ։ Ես կուզենայի իմանալ...


Այստեղ կա դրա մասին՝ http://mypriest.araratian-tem.am/showquest.php?id=50
(ճիշտ է, բառացիորեն նույն հարցերը չեն, բայց իմաստը մոտ է)




> 1.որն է տարբերությունը կաթոլիկ, ուղղափառ և առաքելական եկեղեցիների միջև։


Արդյո՞ք փրկության միակ ուղին Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին է: Այդ դեպքում ի՞նչ դեր ունեն կաթոլիկ և ուղղափառ եկեղեցիները:

_Հայաստանում բնակվող հայ հավատացյալի՝ Սբ. Գրիգոր Լուսավորչի սերնդի համար, Հայ Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցին միակն է: Պատահում է, որ հայ մարդը ծնվում է օտար վայրում, որտեղ Հայ Եկեղեցի չկա: Նա ստիպված քրիստոնեական մեկ այլ ուղղության հետևորդ է դառնում: Կաթոլիկները և ուղղափառները Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու քույր եկեղեցիներն են: Հայ Եկեղեցին Հիսուս Քրիստոսին ընդունում է որպես մարմնացած Աստված: Կաթոլիկ և ուղղափառ ուղղությունները քննարկում են Քրիստոսի մարդկային և Աստվածային էության հարցերը: Մենք ընդունում ենք նրանց կողմից արված մկրտությունը, որովհետև այդ եկեղեցիները առաքելահիմն են: Մեր ազգին տրված աստվածային շնորհը՝ հավատը, կայացել է Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու միջոցով: Աստծու միածին որդին` Հիսուս Քրիստոս, իր էջքով Վաղարշապատում` Ս. Էջմիածնի հիմադրումով, հաստատեց հայ ժողովրդի հավատի կենտրոնը և կաթողիկոսական աթոռը: Հայ ժողովուրդը Ս. Գ. Լուսավորչի հավատի տեսիլքով, Աստծո կողմից տրված հավատով շաղկապված է Առաքելական Ս. եկեղեցուն: Ս. Էջմիածինն Աստծո կողմից մեզ տրված հավատի մշտանորոգ և կենսատու աղբյուրն է:_
Հարցին պատասխանեց առաջնորդանիստ Ս. Սարգիս եկեղեցու հոգևոր հովիվ Տ.Շահե քահանա Հայրապետյանը: 




> 2. Որն է տարբերություն ավետարանչական և մեր առաքելական եկեղեցիների միջև(գիտեմ, որ ավետարանչականը աղանդ է համարվում)։


Արդյո՞ք Հայ Եկեղեցու համար վավերական է բողոքական ուղղությունների` մասնավորապես Հայ Ավետարանական եկեղեցու կատարած մկրտությունը:

_Հայ Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցին ընդունում է ռուս ուղղափառ և կաթոլիկ եկեղեցիների կողմից կատարված մկրտությունը: Դրանք Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու քույր եկեղեցիներն են: Հայ Եկեղեցուն քույր են համարվում այն եկեղեցիները, որոնք հիմնվել են առաքյալների կողմից: Օրինակ Հռոմի եկեղեցին հիմնել են Պողոս և Պետրոս առաքյալները, ռուս ուղղափառ եկեղեցին հունադավան է: Հայ ավետարանական եկեղեցին, ի տարբերություն առաքելահաստատ եկեղեցիների, մեռոն չի օգտագործում մկրտություն անելիս: Բացի այդ, շատ կարևոր մի հանգամանք ևս. Հայ ավետարանական եկեղեցին արևմուտքում սկիզբ առած Մարթին Լութերի այլադավան հոսանքի շարունակությունն է:_

----------


## Ներսես_AM

վերջերս պարզեցի որ կնքվելուց հետո մինչև մեռոնից դուրս գալը ամուսինները չեն կարող սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենալ, իբր մեղք են գործում իսկ; Հիմա հարց ինչ է մկրտվելուց առաջ կարելի էր «մեղք» գործել: կնքվելուց հետո ոչ, իսկ 3 օր անց նորից կարելի է՞  :Shok:

----------


## Moon

> Այստեղ կա դրա մասին՝ http://mypriest.araratian-tem.am/showquest.php?id=50
> (ճիշտ է, բառացիորեն նույն հարցերը չեն, բայց իմաստը մոտ է)
> 
> 
> Արդյո՞ք փրկության միակ ուղին Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին է: Այդ դեպքում ի՞նչ դեր ունեն կաթոլիկ և ուղղափառ եկեղեցիները:
> 
> _Հայաստանում բնակվող հայ հավատացյալի՝ Սբ. Գրիգոր Լուսավորչի սերնդի համար, Հայ Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցին միակն է: Պատահում է, որ հայ մարդը ծնվում է օտար վայրում, որտեղ Հայ Եկեղեցի չկա: Նա ստիպված քրիստոնեական մեկ այլ ուղղության հետևորդ է դառնում: Կաթոլիկները և ուղղափառները Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու քույր եկեղեցիներն են: Հայ Եկեղեցին Հիսուս Քրիստոսին ընդունում է որպես մարմնացած Աստված: Կաթոլիկ և ուղղափառ ուղղությունները քննարկում են Քրիստոսի մարդկային և Աստվածային էության հարցերը: Մենք ընդունում ենք նրանց կողմից արված մկրտությունը, որովհետև այդ եկեղեցիները առաքելահիմն են: Մեր ազգին տրված աստվածային շնորհը՝ հավատը, կայացել է Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու միջոցով: Աստծու միածին որդին` Հիսուս Քրիստոս, իր էջքով Վաղարշապատում` Ս. Էջմիածնի հիմադրումով, հաստատեց հայ ժողովրդի հավատի կենտրոնը և կաթողիկոսական աթոռը: Հայ ժողովուրդը Ս. Գ. Լուսավորչի հավատի տեսիլքով, Աստծո կողմից տրված հավատով շաղկապված է Առաքելական Ս. եկեղեցուն: Ս. Էջմիածինն Աստծո կողմից մեզ տրված հավատի մշտանորոգ և կենսատու աղբյուրն է:_
> Հարցին պատասխանեց առաջնորդանիստ Ս. Սարգիս եկեղեցու հոգևոր հովիվ Տ.Շահե քահանա Հայրապետյանը: 
> 
> ...


Շնորհակալություն ինֆորմացիայի համար։)

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Հարցին պատասխանեց առաջնորդանիստ Ս. Սարգիս եկեղեցու հոգևոր հովիվ *Տ.Շահե* քահանա Հայրապետյանը: 
> 
> 
> Արդյո՞ք Հայ Եկեղեցու համար վավերական է բողոքական ուղղությունների` մասնավորապես Հայ Ավետարանական եկեղեցու կատարած մկրտությունը:
> 
> _Հայ Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցին ընդունում է ռուս ուղղափառ և կաթոլիկ եկեղեցիների կողմից կատարված մկրտությունը: Դրանք Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու քույր եկեղեցիներն են: Հայ Եկեղեցուն քույր են համարվում այն եկեղեցիները, որոնք հիմնվել են առաքյալների կողմից: Օրինակ Հռոմի եկեղեցին հիմնել են Պողոս և Պետրոս առաքյալները, ռուս ուղղափառ եկեղեցին հունադավան է: Հայ ավետարանական եկեղեցին, ի տարբերություն առաքելահաստատ եկեղեցիների, մեռոն չի օգտագործում մկրտություն անելիս: Բացի այդ, շատ կարևոր մի հանգամանք ևս. Հայ ավետարանական եկեղեցին արևմուտքում սկիզբ առած Մարթին Լութերի այլադավան հոսանքի շարունակությունն է:_


Կարդում եմ Տեր Շահեի պատասխանները ու ակամայից հիշում որ այս հարգարժան քահանան ուղղակի չէր կարող մարտի մեկի զոհերին չանվանել "այսպես կոչված անմեղ զոհեր"... չըմբռնելով որ ըստ քրիստոնեության չեն կարող լինել մեղավոր զոհեր, հիմա արդեն չեմ զարմանում քանի որ եթե Հայ Եկեղեցու քահանան չգիտի որ Ուղղափառ ու Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցիները Հայ Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցու քույր եկեղեցիներ ՉԵՆ ՀԱՄԱՐՎՈՒՄ, դրա համար ընդամենը պետք էր կարդացած լինել Մաղաքիա Օրմանյանի "Հայ Եկեղեեցու պատմություն"-ը  կամ Եզնիկ եպս. Պետրոսյանի "Հայ եկեղեցու պատմությունը" , Հայ Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցու ՔՈՒՅՐ ԵԿԵՂԵՑԻՆԵՐ ԵՆ ՀԱՄԱՐՎՈՒՄ Ասորվոց Եկեղեցին, Ղպտի Եկեղեցին, Մալաբար Եկեղեցին ու Եթովպական Եկեղեցին, սրանք համարվում են ՔՈՒՅՐ ԵԿԵՂԵՑԻՆԵՐ կամ նույնադավան եկեղեցիներ.. ցավալի է որ Ս.Սարգիս եկեղեցու հոգևոր հովիվը այսքանը չգիտի.. :Sad: 
իսկ այն որ Հռոմի Եկեղեցու հիմադրմանը մասնակցել է նաև Պողոս Առաքյալը՝ պատկանում է վերջին տասամյակի Ընդհանրական Եկեղեցու պատմության երևի ամենասենսացիոն հայտնագործությունն է... :Smile:

----------


## ars83

> Ուղղափառ ու Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցիները Հայ Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցու քույր եկեղեցիներ ՉԵՆ ՀԱՄԱՐՎՈՒՄ


Մտահոգ ջան, Կաթոլիկը, ասենք չի համարվում (չնայած կա Հայ Առաքելական Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցի, եթե չեմ սխալվում), բայց Ուղղափառն է՞լ չի համարվում։ Ռուս Ուղղափառ եկեղեցու ներկայիս առաջնորդն իր հարցազրույցներից մեկում Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին քույր եկեղեցի էր հայտարարում, մենք իրանց չէ՞  :Think:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Մտահոգ ջան, Կաթոլիկը, ասենք չի համարվում (չնայած կա *Հայ Առաքելական Կաթոլիկ* եկեղեցի, եթե չեմ սխալվում), բայց Ուղղափառն է՞լ չի համարվում։ Ռուս Ուղղափառ եկեղեցու ներկայիս առաջնորդն իր հարցազրույցներից մեկում Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին քույր եկեղեցի էր հայտարարում, մենք իրանց չէ՞


ars83 ջան, մեր ԱՍԵՆՔՈՎ չի, որ ասենք՝ ասենք կաթոլիկը չի համարվում, ասենք ուղղափառը համարվում է, մեկն էլ կասի ասենք Վերջին սրբերի եկեղեցին էլ ա համարվում..Նորից եմ կրկնում դա ըստ դավանաբանության ընդունված է ինձանից, քեզանից ու Տեր Շահեից շա՜՜՜տ առաջ, որ Հայկական Առաքելական Եկեղեցու Քույր Եկեղեցիներ համարվում են վերոհիշյալ եկեղեցինները: Հայ Առաքելական Կաթոլիկ Եկեղեցի ՉԿԱ, կա Հայ Կաթողիկե Եկեղեցի, որն է Հայ կաթոլինների Եկեղեցին , ունեն իրենց Կաթողիկոս պատրիարքը, ի հոգևորս ենթարկվում են Հռոմի Պապին, նստավայրը Զմառռի, Լիբանան: Ռուս Ուղղափառ Եկեղեցու առաջնորդը չգիտեմ ինչ է հայտարարել , բայց եթե համարենք որ բոլորս եղբայրներ ու քույրեր ենք Ի Քրիստոս, ուրեմն ճիշտ է ասել, չնայած միայն այն փաստը որ Ռուս Ուղղափառ Եկեղեցին չի ընդունում մեր Եկեղեցում Մկրտյալ հավատացյալին, ու կատարում է կրկնակի մկրտություն, դա միայն խոսում է այն մասին որ նրանք իսկապես մեր Եկեղեցին չեն համարում Քույր Եկեղեցի: Չնայած մեծ ցանկության դեպքում կարող ես իրանց էլ համարել Քույր Եկեղեցի , եթե իհարկե իմ ու քո համարելը ինչ որ բան նշանակում է տվյալ հարցում:

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> Այստեղ կա դրա մասին՝ http://mypriest.araratian-tem.am/showquest.php?id=50
> (ճիշտ է, բառացիորեն նույն հարցերը չեն, բայց իմաստը մոտ է)
> 
> 
> Արդյո՞ք փրկության միակ ուղին Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին է: Այդ դեպքում ի՞նչ դեր ունեն կաթոլիկ և ուղղափառ եկեղեցիները:
> 
> _Հայաստանում բնակվող հայ հավատացյալի՝ Սբ. Գրիգոր Լուսավորչի սերնդի համար, Հայ Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցին միակն է: Պատահում է, որ հայ մարդը ծնվում է օտար վայրում, որտեղ Հայ Եկեղեցի չկա: Նա ստիպված քրիստոնեական մեկ այլ ուղղության հետևորդ է դառնում: Կաթոլիկները և ուղղափառները Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու քույր եկեղեցիներն են: Հայ Եկեղեցին Հիսուս Քրիստոսին ընդունում է որպես մարմնացած Աստված: Կաթոլիկ և ուղղափառ ուղղությունները քննարկում են Քրիստոսի մարդկային և Աստվածային էության հարցերը: Մենք ընդունում ենք նրանց կողմից արված մկրտությունը, որովհետև այդ եկեղեցիները առաքելահիմն են: Մեր ազգին տրված աստվածային շնորհը՝ հավատը, կայացել է Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու միջոցով: Աստծու միածին որդին` Հիսուս Քրիստոս, իր էջքով Վաղարշապատում` Ս. Էջմիածնի հիմադրումով, հաստատեց հայ ժողովրդի հավատի կենտրոնը և կաթողիկոսական աթոռը: Հայ ժողովուրդը Ս. Գ. Լուսավորչի հավատի տեսիլքով, Աստծո կողմից տրված հավատով շաղկապված է Առաքելական Ս. եկեղեցուն: Ս. Էջմիածինն Աստծո կողմից մեզ տրված հավատի մշտանորոգ և կենսատու աղբյուրն է:_
> Հարցին պատասխանեց առաջնորդանիստ Ս. Սարգիս եկեղեցու հոգևոր հովիվ Տ.Շահե քահանա Հայրապետյանը: 
> 
> ...


ars83 ջան, հլը նայի ու կարդա ուշադիր, նշածս նախադասությունները ուղղակի մտքի փայլատակման "գոհար" ներ են, իսկ վերջին ԱՅԼԱԴԱՎԱՆ ածականը Լութերի սկզբնավորած Բողոքական Հոսանքին ուղղակի խոսում է մտքի հեղինակի կամ Պատմությանը բացարձակ անծանոթ լինելու համ հայերենին չտիրապետելու մասին: քրիստոնեանները չեն կարող համարվել այլադավաններ, բողոքականությունը քրիստոնեական ուղղություն է, հավանաբար միայն Տեր Շահեն է նրանց համարում այլադավաններ...
Խորենացու Ողբի հոգևորականությանը վերաբերվող մասը հիշեցի :Smile:

----------


## ars83

> Խորենացու Ողբի հոգևորականությանը վերաբերվող մասը հիշեցի


Այդ ստեղծագործությունը որևէ տեղ համացանցում կա՞։

----------


## Annushka

Ինչպե՞ս պետք է դուրս գալ եղեկեցուց, դեմքով դեպի խորա՞նը, թե սովորական շրջվել և գնալ: Եվ ինչո՞ւ: Լսել եմ, որ սխալ է, երբ եկեղեցուց ետ-ետ են դուրս գալիս....ասում են այդպես մենք կրկնում ենք սատանայի ճանապարհը.. նա է այդպես վարվել, երբ նրան վտարել են  տաճարից, որտեղ դրված է եղել Հիսուսի մարմինը: Ինձ հետաքրքիր է իմանալ քահանայի, եկեղեցականի պատասխանն ու մեկնաբանությունը:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ինչպե՞ս պետք է դուրս գալ եղեկեցուց, դեմքով դեպի խորա՞նը, թե սովորական շրջվել և գնալ: Եվ ինչո՞ւ: Լսել եմ, որ սխալ է, երբ եկեղեցուց ետ-ետ են դուրս գալիս....ասում են այդպես մենք կրկնում ենք սատանայի ճանապարհը.. նա է այդպես վարվել, երբ նրան վտարել են  տաճարից, որտեղ դրված է եղել Հիսուսի մարմինը: Ինձ հետաքրքիր է իմանալ քահանայի, եկեղեցականի պատասխանն ու մեկնաբանությունը:


Ես լսել եմ որ մենակ կնքվածներն են "պարտավոր" այդպես ետ-ետ դուրս գալ

----------


## Anhavat

Տեր Հայր Դուք հավատու՟մ եք աստծուն:
Զարմանալի է

----------


## keyboard

> Ինչպե՞ս պետք է դուրս գալ եղեկեցուց, դեմքով դեպի խորա՞նը, թե սովորական շրջվել և գնալ: Եվ ինչո՞ւ: Լսել եմ, որ սխալ է, երբ եկեղեցուց ետ-ետ են դուրս գալիս....ասում են այդպես մենք կրկնում ենք սատանայի ճանապարհը.. նա է այդպես վարվել, երբ նրան վտարել են  տաճարից, որտեղ դրված է եղել Հիսուսի մարմինը: Ինձ հետաքրքիր է իմանալ քահանայի, եկեղեցականի պատասխանն ու մեկնաբանությունը:


Եկեղեցուց դուրս գալուց և առհասարակ՝ խորանին, մեջքով չեն կանգնում, դա զուտ հավատքի և հարգանքի նշան է: Ուշադրություն դարձրեք, երբ հոգևորականները անցնում են խորաի կողքով, թեքվում են, խոնարվում, խաչանկքում և շարունակում շանապարհը: Դա  հարգանքի նշան է և Աստծուն խոնար լինելու: Ոչ ոք և առհասարակ քրիստոնեություն կրոնում ոչ մի բռնություն և պարտադրանք չկա, դա յուրաքանչյուրի սեփական հայացողությունն է:
Ի՞նչ է նշանակում սատանայի ճանապարհ, սատանան եկեղեցում և առհասարակ Աստծո կողքին ճանապարհ չունի:
Հուսով եմ կարողացա սպառիչ պատասխանել հարցիդ:





> Ես լսել եմ որ մենակ կնքվածներն են "պարտավոր" այդպես ետ-ետ դուրս գալ


Ոչ ոք պարտավոր չէ, դա ցանկության, հարգանքի, հավատքի նշան է: Այդպես կարող է անել ցանկացածը, անկախ կրոնից, մկրտված «կնքված» լինելուց և այլն:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ոչ ոք պարտավոր չէ, դա ցանկության, հարգանքի, հավատքի նշան է: Այդպես կարող է անել ցանկացածը, անկախ կրոնից, մկրտված «կնքված» լինելուց և այլն:


Որ պարտադիր չէ, համաձայն եմ, ես դեռ կասեի չի կարելի այդպես դուրս գալ, քանի որ այդպես դուրս եկողները խանգարում են ուրիշներին։ Դուրս գալու ձեւը ոչ մի կապ չունի հավատքի կամ հարգանքի հետ։

----------


## Ambrosine

երեխեք, էս թեման, խնդրում եմ, երկխոսության մի վերածեք, մինչ Տեր Հայրը գա :Wink: 
ուղղակի դրեք ձեր հարցերը

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր Դուք այդպես էլ չպատասխանեցիք իմ հարցին


Եւս մեկ անգամ ողջունում եմ բոլոր ակումբցիներին և ուրախ եմ,որ կրկին կարողանում եմ ձեր հետ շփվել այս կայքի շնորհիվ: Մասնավոր հարգանքերս Աստղին: 
Հարգելի Արմինա: 
Իսկ ո?վ ասաց, որ հանգուցյալների համար ամեն ինչ վերջացած է: Համաձայն մեր եկեղեցու, և առհասարակ քրիստոնյա եկեղեցու վարդապետությանը, մարդը մահվանից հետո չի անէանում: Ի սկզբանե մարդը ստեղծվել է անմահության համար: Սակայն մեղքի պատճառով մարդը զրկվումէ  այդ անմահությունից և Աստծո հրամանը նրա համար դառնում է հետևյալը` հող էիր և հող կդառնաս: Եւ մարդը սկսեց ապրել որոշակի տարիներ` երկար կամ կարճ: Բայց այս ամենը վերաբերվում է միայն մարդու մարմնին: Հոգին, որ կենդանություն է պարգևում մարմնին, չզրկվեց այդ անմահությունից: Ժառանգում է այդ անմահությունը մարմնի ֆիզիկական մահվանից հետո: Այսինքն մարմնի մահը դառնում է հոգու համար ազատագրում այդ կապանքներից /քանի որ մարմինը մեղավոր լինելով հանդերձ մշտապես դեպի չարը հակում ունենալու պատճառով կարող է կորստյան մատնել հոգուն/: Մահվանից հետո հոգին անմիջապես դրախտ կամ դժոխք չի ժառանգում: Այն փոխադրվում է մի վայր, որը մենք կոչում ենք Աբրահամի գոք, կամ հոգիների կայան: Այդ վայրը դուրս է ժամանակից: Եւ այնտեղ բնականաբար չի կարող լինել սպասել կամ չսպասել հասկացողությունը: Մարդկային հոգիներն այնտեղ մեր ըմբռնումով <<սպասում են>> Քրիստոսի երկրորդ գալստյանը և Ահեղ Դատաստանին, ուր յուրաքանչյուրն իր արժանիքը պետք է ստանա` հավիտենական կյանք կամ հավիտենական տանջանք: Եւ այստեղ է, որ գալիս եմ հարցիդ բուն գաղափարին: Մենք մեր մշտական աղոթքներով և հոգենահնգիստներով դառնում ենք խնդրողներ մարդկային հոգու կամ հոգիների փրկության համար, որպեսզի Աստված ների կամ մեղմ վերաբերվի Դատաստանի ժամանակ, որպեսզի մեր խնդրանքներով և Իր գթասրտությամբ և արդարությամբ Աստված մոտենա նրանց Ահեղ Դատաստանի ժամանակ: Այդպես ենք մենք արտահայտում մեր սերը հանգուցյալներևի նկատմամբ, և այդպես էլ իրականում պետք է այն արտահայտենք, այլ ոչ թե գերեզմանների վրա բազմահազարանոց կոթոներ կառուցելով: 
Կայքի մյուս հարցերին կանդրադառնամ վաղը կամ մյուս շաբաթվա սկզբին:
Աղոթաբար` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Այստեղ կա դրա մասին՝ http://mypriest.araratian-tem.am/showquest.php?id=50
> (ճիշտ է, բառացիորեն նույն հարցերը չեն, բայց իմաստը մոտ է)
> 
> 
> Արդյո՞ք փրկության միակ ուղին Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին է: Այդ դեպքում ի՞նչ դեր ունեն կաթոլիկ և ուղղափառ եկեղեցիները:
> 
> _Հայաստանում բնակվող հայ հավատացյալի՝ Սբ. Գրիգոր Լուսավորչի սերնդի համար, Հայ Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցին միակն է: Պատահում է, որ հայ մարդը ծնվում է օտար վայրում, որտեղ Հայ Եկեղեցի չկա: Նա ստիպված քրիստոնեական մեկ այլ ուղղության հետևորդ է դառնում: Կաթոլիկները և ուղղափառները Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու քույր եկեղեցիներն են: Հայ Եկեղեցին Հիսուս Քրիստոսին ընդունում է որպես մարմնացած Աստված: Կաթոլիկ և ուղղափառ ուղղությունները քննարկում են Քրիստոսի մարդկային և Աստվածային էության հարցերը: Մենք ընդունում ենք նրանց կողմից արված մկրտությունը, որովհետև այդ եկեղեցիները առաքելահիմն են: Մեր ազգին տրված աստվածային շնորհը՝ հավատը, կայացել է Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու միջոցով: Աստծու միածին որդին` Հիսուս Քրիստոս, իր էջքով Վաղարշապատում` Ս. Էջմիածնի հիմադրումով, հաստատեց հայ ժողովրդի հավատի կենտրոնը և կաթողիկոսական աթոռը: Հայ ժողովուրդը Ս. Գ. Լուսավորչի հավատի տեսիլքով, Աստծո կողմից տրված հավատով շաղկապված է Առաքելական Ս. եկեղեցուն: Ս. Էջմիածինն Աստծո կողմից մեզ տրված հավատի մշտանորոգ և կենսատու աղբյուրն է:_
> Հարցին պատասխանեց առաջնորդանիստ Ս. Սարգիս եկեղեցու հոգևոր հովիվ Տ.Շահե քահանա Հայրապետյանը: 
> 
> ...


Ուրախալի է, որ մեր կայքին հղում եք կատարում: Ձեզ ասեմ, որ Արարատյան թեմի կայքերն այժմ գործում են *www.araratian-tem.am* և  *www.qahana.am* հասցենեորվ ավելի հարուստ բովանդակությամբ: Այցելեք, կարդացեք, քննարկեք, հարցեր ուղղեք:  Սիրով կպատասխանենք:
Հարգանքով` Մամլո դիվան:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, կարդալով մեջբերված հարցը և պատասխանը իմ մոտ մի այլ հարց ծագեց, միգուցե նրա պատասխանը ևս կա Արարատյան թեմի կայքում, սակայն խնդրում եմ հնարավորության դեպքում իմ հարցին պատասխանել այստեղ:




> Հայ Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցին ընդունում է ռուս ուղղափառ և կաթոլիկ եկեղեցիների կողմից կատարված մկրտությունը:


_Իսկ արդյոք մեր քույր եկեղեցիները ընդունում ե՞ն մեր եկեղեցու մկրտությունը:_

Կանխավ շնորհակալություն:
Հարգանքներով`
Նորմարդ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> վերջերս պարզեցի որ կնքվելուց հետո մինչև մեռոնից դուրս գալը ամուսինները չեն կարող սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենալ, իբր մեղք են գործում իսկ; Հիմա հարց ինչ է մկրտվելուց առաջ կարելի էր «մեղք» գործել: կնքվելուց հետո ոչ, իսկ 3 օր անց նորից կարելի է՞


Խնդրում եմ պատասխանել նաև այս հարցին։ Շնորհակալություն

----------


## dvgray

Տեր Հայր
Հարցս վերաբերվում է շարունակականությանը…
Փորձեմ այն ձևակերպել  :Think: 
Բնությունը, տիեզերքը շարունակական է:  
Աստված նույնպես պետք է որ լինի մի ինչ - որ "Շարունակական շղթայի"  մասնի, կամ սկիզբ, կամ   ???…
Արդյո՞ք կարելի է համարել մարդուն Աստծո անմիջական շարունաություն: 
Այդ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս բացատրել չափազանց մեծ տարբերությունը Աստծո և Մարդու միջև: 
Իսկ եթե ոչ, ապա շղթայի ի՞նչ մասնիկներ են ընկած Աստծո և Մարդու արանքում 

Շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար

----------


## Second Chance

> Եւս մեկ անգամ ողջունում եմ բոլոր ակումբցիներին և ուրախ եմ,որ կրկին կարողանում եմ ձեր հետ շփվել այս կայքի շնորհիվ: Մասնավոր հարգանքերս Աստղին: 
> Հարգելի Արմինա: 
> Իսկ ո?վ ասաց, որ հանգուցյալների համար ամեն ինչ վերջացած է: Համաձայն մեր եկեղեցու, և առհասարակ քրիստոնյա եկեղեցու վարդապետությանը, մարդը մահվանից հետո չի անէանում: Ի սկզբանե մարդը ստեղծվել է անմահության համար: Սակայն մեղքի պատճառով մարդը զրկվումէ  այդ անմահությունից և Աստծո հրամանը նրա համար դառնում է հետևյալը` հող էիր և հող կդառնաս: Եւ մարդը սկսեց ապրել որոշակի տարիներ` երկար կամ կարճ: Բայց այս ամենը վերաբերվում է միայն մարդու մարմնին: Հոգին, որ կենդանություն է պարգևում մարմնին, չզրկվեց այդ անմահությունից: Ժառանգում է այդ անմահությունը մարմնի ֆիզիկական մահվանից հետո: Այսինքն մարմնի մահը դառնում է հոգու համար ազատագրում այդ կապանքներից /քանի որ մարմինը մեղավոր լինելով հանդերձ մշտապես դեպի չարը հակում ունենալու պատճառով կարող է կորստյան մատնել հոգուն/: Մահվանից հետո հոգին անմիջապես դրախտ կամ դժոխք չի ժառանգում: Այն փոխադրվում է մի վայր, որը մենք կոչում ենք Աբրահամի գոք, կամ հոգիների կայան: Այդ վայրը դուրս է ժամանակից: Եւ այնտեղ բնականաբար չի կարող լինել սպասել կամ չսպասել հասկացողությունը: Մարդկային հոգիներն այնտեղ մեր ըմբռնումով <<սպասում են>> Քրիստոսի երկրորդ գալստյանը և Ահեղ Դատաստանին, ուր յուրաքանչյուրն իր արժանիքը պետք է ստանա` հավիտենական կյանք կամ հավիտենական տանջանք: Եւ այստեղ է, որ գալիս եմ հարցիդ բուն գաղափարին: Մենք մեր մշտական աղոթքներով և հոգենահնգիստներով դառնում ենք խնդրողներ մարդկային հոգու կամ հոգիների փրկության համար, որպեսզի Աստված ների կամ մեղմ վերաբերվի Դատաստանի ժամանակ, որպեսզի մեր խնդրանքներով և Իր գթասրտությամբ և արդարությամբ Աստված մոտենա նրանց Ահեղ Դատաստանի ժամանակ: Այդպես ենք մենք արտահայտում մեր սերը հանգուցյալներևի նկատմամբ, և այդպես էլ իրականում պետք է այն արտահայտենք, այլ ոչ թե գերեզմանների վրա բազմահազարանոց կոթոներ կառուցելով: 
> Կայքի մյուս հարցերին կանդրադառնամ վաղը կամ մյուս շաբաթվա սկզբին:
> Աղոթաբար` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա:


Հարգելի ՏԵր Հայր շատ ուրախ եմ Ձեր վերադարձի համար :Smile: , շնորհակալ եմ նաև , որ հարցս անպատասխան չթողեցիք, բայց՝



> Մահվանից հետո հոգին անմիջապես դրախտ կամ դժոխք չի ժառանգում: Այն փոխադրվում է մի վայր, որը մենք կոչում ենք Աբրահամի գոք, կամ հոգիների կայան:


 սրա հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց մի վերապահումով Աբրահամի Գոգ  տեղափոխվում են միայն ճշմարիտ հավատացյալները/փրկվածները ( չէ , որ աղքատ Ղազարոսն էր Աբրահամի գոգում, իսկ հարուստի համար այլևս հույս չկար նրա համար այլընտրանք գոյություն չուներ)  


> Մենք մեր մշտական աղոթքներով և հոգենահնգիստներով դառնում ենք խնդրողներ մարդկային հոգու կամ հոգիների փրկության համար, որպեսզի Աստված ների կամ մեղմ վերաբերվի Դատաստանի ժամանակ, որպեսզի մեր խնդրանքներով և Իր գթասրտությամբ և արդարությամբ Աստված մոտենա նրանց Ահեղ Դատաստանի ժամանակ:


  Հետևաբար այս խնդրանքները ինչ որ կերպ չէն կարող փոխել Աստծո դատավճիռը, Աստվածաշնչում որևէ տեղ նշված չէ նման փոխհատուցման մասին, եթե այդպես լիեր  հենց հարուստի ու Ղազարոսի պատմոեւթյան մեջ որևէ կերպ կնշվեր այդ մասին, բայց ի հակառակ դրան ողջ աստվածաշնչում խոսվում է ետ դարձի մասին որ մարդիկ ետ դառնան իրենց չար ճանապարհներից քանի դեռ ուշ չի .... այսինքն մենք ենք որոշում մեր ետմահու ճակատագիրը քանի դեռ կենդանի ենք....

ՈՒրեմն մնում է ենթադրել ,որ դա ընդհամենը սրտահովանք է մահացածների հարազատների համար , բայց ոչ ավել :Sad:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, կարդալով մեջբերված հարցը և պատասխանը իմ մոտ մի այլ հարց ծագեց, միգուցե նրա պատասխանը ևս կա Արարատյան թեմի կայքում, սակայն խնդրում եմ հնարավորության դեպքում իմ հարցին պատասխանել այստեղ:
> 
> 
> 
> _Իսկ արդյոք մեր քույր եկեղեցիները ընդունում ե՞ն մեր եկեղեցու մկրտությունը:_
> 
> Կանխավ շնորհակալություն:
> Հարգանքներով`
> Նորմարդ:


Ողջույններս բոլորիդ:
Դավանաբանորեն այդպես էլ պետք է լինի: Սակայն մենք տեղեկություններ ունենք, որ օրինակ Ռուս Ուղղափառ եկեղեցին երբմեն, և մշտապես Վրաց Ուղղափառ եկեղեցին վերամկրտում են մեր եկեղեցում մկրտված անձանց: Սա ճիշտ չէ: Քանի որ երբևիցե Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին նման քայլերի չի դիմում: Ավանդական և առաքելական ծագում ունեցող այլ եկեղեցիների հավատացյալները մշտապես կարողցել են հաղորդություն ստանալ մեր եկեղեցում: Ասեմ ավելին, կարող է նաև կնքահայր լինել: Հավատամքի մեջ գրված է, որ մենք հավատում ենք մեկ մկրտության: Սակայն այս ամենը չի վերաբերվում աղանդավարոկան *որևէ*  կազմակերպության: Եթե հայորդին գնացել է ինչ-որ մի նման կազմակերպություն և լինելով չմկրտված Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցում, այնտեղ է <<մկրտվել.., դա չի նշանակում, որ նա իրոք մկրտվել է: Եւ եթե նա դարձի գա, ապա Հայ եկեղեցին մեծ սիրով կրկին կընդունի և կմկտրի նրան: Իսկ եթե մկրտված է եղել, և կրկին <<մկրտվել է>> աղանդավորների մոտ, նրա դարձի ժամանակ մենք չենք մկրտի նրան կրկին: Այլ ապաշխարության շրջան կնշանակենք, որով նա վերստին մեր հոտի անդամը կդառնա:
*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա:*

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Խնդրում եմ պատասխանել նաև այս հարցին։ Շնորհակալություն


Հարգելիս,
Խոսքը չի գնում նախորդ անգամներ մեղք գործել-չգործլու մասին: Ոչ էլ ամուսնության պարագային դա մեղք չի համարվում: Այստեղ խոսքը գնում է Մյուռոնի մեջ եղած մաքրության օրերի մասին: Այդ 3 օրերի ընթացքում մկրտվածը չպետք է ոչ լողանա, ոչ լվացվի, քանի որ Մյուռոնը դեռևս իր վրա է` շ'ոշափելի և հոտոտելի լինելով հանդերձ: Սա մի տեսակ նաև պահքի շրջան է, երբ նոր մկրտվաշը պետք է առավելագույնս անդրադառնա այն կարևոր իրողությանը, որը տեղի ունեցավ: Այդ իսկ պատճառով մենք հորդորում ենք հրաժարվել ամեն մարմնական հաճույքներից:
*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա:*

----------


## Rammstein

Մե՞ղք է արդեօք օնանիզմը (ձեռնաշարժութիւնը)։ :Think: 
Ինչո՞ւ։ :Xeloq: 

Կանխաւ շնորհակալութիւն։ :Smile:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Աստծո գոյության մասին մոտ մինչև մեր թվարկությունը բազմաթիվ "ապացույցներ" կաին , իսկ հենց վոր մարդկությունը սկսեց կտրուկ զարգանալ էլ ոչ մի ապացույցներ չեն հայտնվում, վորովհետև դրանք այն ժամանակ տարածում էր եկեղեցին որը այն ժամանակ պարզապես ամբողջությամբ հիմնված էր ստի ու արյան վրա, և հին եկեղեցու անհետանալուց հետո կարծես թե անհետացավ նաև աստված. ինչով կբացատրեք դա?



Մոլորության մեջ ես, հարգելիս: Եթե Աստծո գոյությունը այդքան հեշտ լիներ ապացուցել, անհավատ մարդ չէր լինի: Սա թեորեմ չէ, որ ապացուցման կարիք ունենա: Կամ հավատում ես, կամ` ոչ: Հավատալով, ընդունում ես, որ Աստված կա: Եւ ընդունում ես նաև Նրա տված բոլոր շնորհները: Քո չհավատալուց` Աստծո գոյությունը չի դադարում տեղի ունենալ: Աստված միշտ եղել է և կլինի: Եւ չէի պատկերացնի, որ այսօր էլ կլինեն մարդիկ, ովքեր խորհրդային մտածելակերպը կունենա: Այն է, որ եկեղեցին հիմնված ստի և կեղծիքի վրա: Եթե այդպես է, ապա կուզենայի բացատրեիր, թե այն բազում հրաշքենորը ինչպես են տեղի ունենում մեր իրականության մեջ առ այսօր. անբուժելի հիվանդներն առողջանում են, և նմանատիպ շատ այլ բաներ:  
*[COLOR="DarkSlateBlue"]
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա/COLOR]*

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Ինչպե՞ս պետք է դուրս գալ եղեկեցուց, դեմքով դեպի խորա՞նը, թե սովորական շրջվել և գնալ: Եվ ինչո՞ւ: Լսել եմ, որ սխալ է, երբ եկեղեցուց ետ-ետ են դուրս գալիս....ասում են այդպես մենք կրկնում ենք սատանայի ճանապարհը.. նա է այդպես վարվել, երբ նրան վտարել են  տաճարից, որտեղ դրված է եղել Հիսուսի մարմինը: Ինձ հետաքրքիր է իմանալ քահանայի, եկեղեցականի պատասխանն ու մեկնաբանությունը:



Հարգելի ակումբցիներ,
եկեղեցի մտնելու և դուրս գալու կանոնները հետևյալն են: Հիշեք բոլորդ, խնդրում եմ: 
Մտնելիս խաչակնքվում ենք, և մտնում ենք եկեղեցի: Եկեղեցի մտնել պետք է պատշաճ հագուստով, ոչ սպորտային համազգեստով: Տղամարդիկ գլխաբաց, կանայք` գլխաշորով: Եկեղեցում չպետք է բարձ խոսել և աղմկել, ծամոն ծամել, հեռախոսով խոսել, ոտքը ոտքր վրա գցած նստել, փաթաթվել, համբուրվել և այլն: Հիշեք. Եկեղեցին աղոթքի վայր է, և այնտեղ պետք է ոչ միայն աղոթել, այլև չխանգարել ուրիշների աղոթքին: Դուրս գալուց, դռան մոտ պետք է շրջվել դեմքով դեպի խորանը, խաչակնքվել, փոքր-ինչ խոնարհվել և շրջվելով, դուրս գալ: Մնացած այլ պատմությունները դատարկ խոսակցություններ են: Դուք արեք այնպես, ինչպես ես ասացի, և սխալված չեք լինի:
*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա:*

----------


## Dayana

Բարի Վերադարձ Տեր Հայր  :Smile:  ինչ լավ է, որ առողջացել եք  :Smile: 

Ես մի փոքրիկ հարց ունեմ  :Smile:  Վերջերս մի ֆիլմ էի նայում, գիտահանրամատչելի ու էնտեղ մի էսպիսի միտք կար՝ Աստված այնքան իդեալական գաղափար է, որ եթե մենք իսկապես գիտակցենք դրա իմասը, հասկանանք նրա մաքրությունը, ու չարանջատենք մարդկանց ըստ եկեղեցիների, մենք ի վիճակի չենք լինի մեղք գործել էդ բացարձակ դրական էակի հանդեպ:

Ու էստեղ ես խճճվեցի: Հիմա ինչ, վրցնենք ու բոլոր օրենքները դուրս նետենք, բոլոր կրոնական միավորումները անտեսենք ու միայն հավատանք  :Xeloq:  ու եթե էս ամեն ինչը կա, ստացվում է, որ մենք իրականում չենք հավատում, այսինքն ոչ բավարար  :Sad: 
 Մի խոսքով մոտս խառնաշփոթ է առաջացրել էս միտքը  :Blush:  Մի քի էս մասին կխոսե՞ք   :Blush:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Հայր Դուք հավատու՟մ եք աստծուն:
> Զարմանալի է


Ինքդ քեզ վրա զարմացար, որ այդ հարցը տվեցիր, թե որ հավատում եմ: Մի զարմացիր, հավատում եմ: Էն էլ ոնց :Smile: :  Համոզված եղիր, որ չկա մարդ, ով չհավատա: Ես համոզված եմ, դու էլ ես հավատում,  սակայն ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով չես ցանկանում դա ընդունել կամ փորձում ես օրիգինալ երևալ: Հավատա, մարդ դրանով չի կարող ինքնահաստատվել:

Աստված Ձեզ պահապան:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Մե՞ղք է արդեօք օնանիզմը (ձեռնաշարժութիւնը)։
> Ինչո՞ւ։
> 
> Կանխաւ շնորհակալութիւն։


Ինքը, երևույթը, առաջ է եկել Օնանից, ով չէր կամենում իր եղբոր կնոջից երեխաներ ունենալ իր եղբոր համար /հրեական իրողության մեջ կար այդ օրենքը, որ եթե եղբայրը անժառանգ էր մահանում, մյուս եղբայրը իր համար ժառանգ էր թողնում հանգուցյալ եղբոր կնոջից/: Այն, ինչ անում էր Օնանը, կոչվում է ընդհատված սեռական ակտ: Հետագայում ձեռնաշարժություն երևույթը այդ Օնանի անունի հետ կապվեց, որը որ խորը վերցրված էլ համարվում է մեղք: Քանի որ այն զուգորդվում է մտավոր շնության հետ: <<Ով մտքում շնացավ, արդեն շնացավ>>,- ասաց Քրիստոս:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Տեր Հայր
> Հարցս վերաբերվում է շարունակականությանը…
> Փորձեմ այն ձևակերպել 
> Բնությունը, տիեզերքը շարունակական է:  
> Աստված նույնպես պետք է որ լինի մի ինչ - որ "Շարունակական շղթայի"  մասնի, կամ սկիզբ, կամ   ???…
> Արդյո՞ք կարելի է համարել մարդուն Աստծո անմիջական շարունաություն: 
> Այդ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս բացատրել չափազանց մեծ տարբերությունը Աստծո և Մարդու միջև: 
> Իսկ եթե ոչ, ապա շղթայի ի՞նչ մասնիկներ են ընկած Աստծո և Մարդու արանքում 
> 
> Շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար


Հարգելիս,
Աստված, եթե համարենք, որ շարունակական է, ապա նշանակում է, որ պետք է ընդունենք, որ ունի սկիզբ: Եւ ամեն շարունակություն ենթադրում է նաև ավարտ: Սակայն քանի որ Աստված ժամանակից դուրս է, այդ իսկ պատճառով Աստված չունի ոչ սկիզբ, ոչ վախճան: Նա միշտ եղել է, կա և կլինի: Նա է հավիտենությունը: Մարդը Աստծո արարչագործության պսակն է: Նա արարված է Աստծո պատկերով և նմանությամբ, որն էլ կայանում է հետևյալում. Ընտրելու հնարավորություն, արարելու ունակություն, ազատություն: Մարդու և Աստծու հարաբերությունը հայր և որդու հարաբերության նման են: Մարդը ավարտում է այն շղթան, որը մենք կոչում ենք արարչագործություն: Սակայն Աստված Իր նախախնամության շնորհիվ խնամում և պահպանում է ամբողջ Իր արարչագործության շղթան: 
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Հարգելի ՏԵր Հայր շատ ուրախ եմ Ձեր վերադարձի համար, շնորհակալ եմ նաև , որ հարցս անպատասխան չթողեցիք, բայց՝
>  սրա հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց մի վերապահումով Աբրահամի Գոգ  տեղափոխվում են միայն ճշմարիտ հավատացյալները/փրկվածները ( չէ , որ աղքատ Ղազարոսն էր Աբրահամի գոգում, իսկ հարուստի համար այլևս հույս չկար նրա համար այլընտրանք գոյություն չուներ)  
> 
> 
> Այո, այդպես էր մինչև Քրիստոս: Դրա համար ես ասացի, պայմանական: Հիմնականում օգտագործվում է հոգիների կայան հասկացությունը, որը դուրս է ժամանակի հասկացությունից: Քրիստոս Իր մահվանից մինչև ՀԱրություն ընկած այդ մի քանի օրերի ընթացքում իջավ դժոխք, և ավերելով այն, ազատագրեց մարդկանց բոլոր հոգիները: Բայց սրանք և բոլոր մնացյալ հոգիները իրենց վարձը կամ պատիժը ստանալու են Վերջին Դատաստանի ժամանակ: 
> 
> 
> 
>   Հետևաբար այս խնդրանքները ինչ որ կերպ չէն կարող փոխել Աստծո դատավճիռը, Աստվածաշնչում որևէ տեղ նշված չէ նման փոխհատուցման մասին, եթե այդպես լիեր  հենց հարուստի ու Ղազարոսի պատմոեւթյան մեջ որևէ կերպ կնշվեր այդ մասին, բայց ի հակառակ դրան ողջ աստվածաշնչում խոսվում է ետ դարձի մասին որ մարդիկ ետ դառնան իրենց չար ճանապարհներից քանի դեռ ուշ չի .... այսինքն մենք ենք որոշում մեր ետմահու ճակատագիրը քանի դեռ կենդանի ենք....
> ...


Սրտահովանք չէ: Այո,  մենք ենք որոշում մեր հետմահու կյանքը: Սակայն չմոռանաք, որ Պողոս առաքյալը հորդորում է մեզ մեկս մյուսի համար աղոթք անելու: Եւ նաև իր ուզերձներում մշտապես խնդրում է աղոթել իր, այլ սրբերի և մնացյալների համար: Իսկ մենք գիտենք, որ Աստված մեռելների Աստված չէ, այլ կենդանիների: Եւ ուստի մենք աղոթք ենք անում ոչ թե մեռած հոգիների համար, այլ կենդանի մարդկացն համար, ովքեր պարզապես ֆիզիկապես ներկա չեն այս աշխարհում: Չմոռանանք նաև Պողոս առաքյալի մեկ այլ ուղերձ, որում ասվում է, որ տղամարդը կարող է արդարանալ իր կնոջ հավատքի շնորհիվ: Եւ կամ հակառակը: Ուստի ամեն պարագայում մեկս մյուսի համար աղոթելը դառնում է մեր սիրո արտահայտում է մեր ննջեցյալ հարազատների նկատմամբ:

----------


## Bergmann

Եթե աստված այդքան բարի է, այդ դեպքում ինչպես նա թողեց, որ օրինակի համար հայոց ցեղասպանությունը լինի, երբ միլիոնից ավել անմեղ քրիստոնյա մարդիկ զոհվեցին
Աստվածաշնչում գրվա՞ծ է, որ քրիստոնյաները պիտի եկեղեցիներ կառուցեն ու աղոթեն այնտեղ
և վերջապես որտե՞ղ են հայտնվում ոչ քրիստոնյա չինացիները մահվանից հետո  :Cool:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ինքը, երևույթը, առաջ է եկել Օնանից, ով չէր կամենում իր եղբոր կնոջից երեխաներ ունենալ իր եղբոր համար /հրեական իրողության մեջ կար այդ օրենքը, որ եթե եղբայրը անժառանգ էր մահանում, մյուս եղբայրը իր համար ժառանգ էր թողնում հանգուցյալ եղբոր կնոջից/: Այն, ինչ անում էր Օնանը, կոչվում է ընդհատված սեռական ակտ: Հետագայում ձեռնաշարժություն երևույթը այդ Օնանի անունի հետ կապվեց, որը որ խորը վերցրված էլ համարվում է մեղք: Քանի որ այն զուգորդվում է մտավոր շնության հետ: <<Ով մտքում շնացավ, արդեն շնացավ>>,- ասաց Քրիստոս:


Տէր Հայր, իսկ որեւիցէ տեղում տրւո՞ւմ է շնութեան սահմանումը։ Ես, օրինակ, միշտ կարծէլ եմ, որ շնութիւնը վերաբերում է ամուսնացած մարդուն, այսինքն` դա դաւաճանութիւնն է (ֆիզիկական կամ մտաւոր)։ :Xeloq:

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական։ Վերջին երկու գրառումները տեղափոխվել են այստեղ։ Հիշեցնեմ, որ թեմայի նպատակը քահանային հարցեր ուղղելն ու վերջինիս կողմից պատասխաններ ստանալն է: Այլ կարգի քննարկումներ խնդրում եմ անցկացնել համապատասխան թեմաներում, իսկ դրանց բացակայության դեպքում կարող եք բացել համապատասխան թեմա:*

----------


## Դեկադա

Բարև  Ձեզ. Վերջերս  ինձ  ասեցին, որ  եկեղեցում  աղոթելուց  պարտադիր  է  երեսով  շրջվել  դեպի  խաչը: Ինչքանով  է  սա  համապատասխանում  իրականությանը: Նախապես  շնորհակալ  եմ:

----------


## Karina

*Մոդերատորական։ Գրառումը ջնջված է, քանի որ անտեսվել է մեկ գրառում առաջ եղած մոդերատորականը: Դարձյալ հիշեցնեմ, որ թեմայի նպատակը քահանային հարցեր ուղղելն ու վերջինիս կողմից պատասխաններ ստանալն է: Այլ կարգի քննարկումներ խնդրում եմ անցկացնել համապատասխան թեմաներում, իսկ դրանց բացակայության դեպքում կարող եք բացել համապատասխան թեմա:*

----------


## Մեմի

> ՀՀ սահմանադրությամբ արգելվում է որևէ կրոնական կազմակերպության հրապարակային քարոզները և միջոցառումները: Այնպես, որ քարոզող աղանդավորները օրինազանց քաղաքացիներ են, այլ ոչ ազգի լավը կամեցող մարդիկ:
> 
> _Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_


Կասե՞ք, թե սահմանադրության մեջ որտե՞ղ է այդպիսի բան գրված; Ինքս որքան որոնեցի, միայն սրանք գտա.

Հոդված 8.1. Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում եկեղեցին անջատ է պետությունից:
Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը ճանաչում է Հայաստանյայց առաքելական սուրբ եկեղեցու՝ որպես ազգային եկեղեցու բացառիկ առաքելությունը հայ ժողովրդի հոգևոր կյանքում, նրա ազգային մշակույթի զարգացման և ազգային ինքնության պահպանման գործում: Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում երաշխավորվում է օրենքով սահմանված կարգով գործող բոլոր կրոնական կազմակերպությունների գործունեության ազատությունը: Հայաստանի Հանրապետության և Հայաստանյայց առաքելական սուրբ եկեղեցու հարաբերությունները կարող են կարգավորվել օրենքով:

Հոդված 14.1. Բոլոր մարդիկ հավասար են օրենքի առջև:
Խտրականությունը, կախված սեռից, ռասայից, մաշկի գույնից, էթնիկական կամ սոցիալական ծագումից, գենետիկական հատկանիշներից, լեզվից, կրոնից, աշխարհայացքից, քաղաքական կամ այլ հայացքներից, ազգային փոքրամասնությանը պատկանելությունից, գույքային վիճակից, ծնունդից, հաշմանդամությունից, տարիքից կամ անձնական կամ սոցիալական բնույթի այլ հանգամանքներից, արգելվում է:

Հոդված 26. Յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի մտքի, խղճի և կրոնի ազատության իրավունք։ Այս իրավունքը ներառում է կրոնը կամ համոզմունքները փոխելու ազատությունը և դրանք ինչպես միայնակ, այնպես էլ այլոց հետ համատեղ քարոզի, եկեղեցական արարողությունների և պաշտամունքի այլ ծիսակատարությունների միջոցով արտահայտելու ազատությունը։

Կխնդրեի, որ մեկնաբանեք բարի սամարացու առակը; Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ;

----------


## Gayl

> Ինքը, երևույթը, առաջ է եկել Օնանից, ով չէր կամենում իր եղբոր կնոջից երեխաներ ունենալ իր եղբոր համար /հրեական իրողության մեջ կար այդ օրենքը, որ եթե եղբայրը անժառանգ էր մահանում, մյուս եղբայրը իր համար ժառանգ էր թողնում հանգուցյալ եղբոր կնոջից/: Այն, ինչ անում էր Օնանը, կոչվում է ընդհատված սեռական ակտ: Հետագայում ձեռնաշարժություն երևույթը այդ Օնանի անունի հետ կապվեց, որը որ խորը վերցրված էլ համարվում է մեղք: Քանի որ այն զուգորդվում է մտավոր շնության հետ: <<Ով մտքում շնացավ, արդեն շնացավ>>,- ասաց Քրիստոս:


Ես Աստվածաշունչ վերջին անգամ ձեռքս վերձրել եմ երկու տարի առաջ,առաջին հիասթափությունս ապրեցի երբ կարդացի Օնանի մասին և այդ հարցը մինչև հիմա ինձ մտահոգում է,հիմա չեմ հավատում Աստծուն,սակայն կցանկանայի հարցիս պատասխան ստանալ:
 <<Ով մտքում շնացավ, արդեն շնացավ>> հետաքրքիր է ասված,բայց եթե չեմ սխալվում Աստված ինքն է Օնանին պատվիրում որ եղպոր կնոջից երեխա ունենա,որպեսզի եղպոր սերունդը շարունակվի,սակայն Օնանը հրաժարվում է,ինչպես կբացատրեք եթե հիմա մեկը իր եղպոր կնոջից փորձի երեխա ունենալ դա մեղք կհամարեք,որովհետև «շնանում» է,իսկ այն ժամանակ դա թույլատրվում էր,մի թե Աստված ժամանակի հետ նաև իր մտածելակերպն է փոխում:
Եվս մի հարց առաջացավ:Եթե չեմ սխալվում Քրիստոսը մի այսպիսի առակ է պատմելը որը ի դեպ ես շատ եմ սիրում.«Մի գյուղացի երկու որդի է ունենում,մոտենում է մեծ որդուն և խնդրում որ արտը հնձի,սակայն որդին հրաժարվում է,հետո փոքր որդուն է մոտենում փորքը համաձայնվում է,սակայն օրվա վերջում պարզ է դառնում որ իրականում մեծ որդին է հնձել արտը,այսպիսով ո՞վ հնձեց արտը,մե՞ծը,թե փո՞քրը»:
Հարցը հետևյալն է եթե ասում եք,որ <<Ով մտքում շնացավ, արդեն շնացավ>> ապա ինչպես կարելի է հասկանալ այստեղ ես հակասության եմ հանգում,որովհետև ըստ  առակի կարևորը արածդ գործն է,չէ որ կարող է մտքումդ շնանաս սակայն իրականում դա չանես համարելով սխալ արարք,սա ինչպես կբացատրեք:
Կանխավ Շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## Gayl

> Դեռ քրիստոնեության ընդունման ժամանակ, Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչն արգելում էր աղանադավորների հետ բանավիճել, քանի որ նրանք շատ համառ էին և անիմաստ էր որևէ բան բացատրելը:


Դա բացատրություն չէ,չեք կարծում որ Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչը դա անում էր որ խուսափեր կրոնափոխությունից,չէ որ նոր էր Քրիստոնեությունը ընդունվել և դժվար թե մարդիկ դոշ տային հանուն Քրիստոնեության,իմ համար մինչև հիմա անհասկանալի է մնացել,թե այդ ինչպես պատահեց որ 451թ. ին հայ ժողովուրդը դոշ տված պայքարում էր հանուն Քրիստոնեության սակայն չպայքարեց  301թ ին,ինչքան էլ ասեք որ Քրիստոսն էր ճշմարիտը սակայն դարերից եկած հեթանոսությունից դժվար է հրաժարվելը և հեշտությամբ դավանափոխ լինելը,Քրիստոնեությունը ընդունվել է բռնի ուժով ես դրանում համոզված եմ:

----------


## dvgray

Եթե ճիշտ եմ, ապա Աստված արգելել է ինքնասպանությունը:
Իսկ սեփական կյանքի նվիրաբերումը ազգային, կրոնական, համամարդկային, կամ ինչ որ կոնկրտ մի մարդու, և գիտակցված զոհումը այդ նվիրաբերվածին,  արդյոք՞ ինքնասպանություն չէ, և ի՞նչպես է այս հարցը մեկնաբանվում:
Շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար
 :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եթե ճիշտ եմ, ապա Աստված արգելել է ինքնասպանությունը:
> Իսկ սեփական կյանքի նվիրաբերումը ազգային, կրոնական, համամարդկային, կամ ինչ որ կոնկրտ մի մարդու, և գիտակցված զոհումը այդ նվիրաբերվածին,  արդյոք՞ ինքնասպանություն չէ, և ի՞նչպես է այս հարցը մեկնաբանվում:
> Շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար


Տեր Շմավոնը ինձ թույլատրել է հնարավորության դեպքում հարցերին հղում տալ: Ինքնասպանության մասին գտա հետևյալը, բայց մնացած մասի վերաբերյալ ոչինչ չկա, սպասենք Տեր Շմավոնին




> Ուժեղ թե՞ թույլ մարդն է գործում ինքնասպանություն:
> Այս հարցի վերաբերյալ երկու կարծիք կա և սպառիչ պատասխան տալն անհնար է: Տարբեր են իրավիճակները և մարդկանց մոտեցումները: Հայ Առաքելական Ս.եկեղեցին դատապարտում է ինքնասպանությունը` որպես հուսահատության, աստվածմերժության դրսևորում: Մարդ ինքնասպանության է դիմում սովորաբար այն ժամանակ, երբ որևէ դժվարություն անհաղթահարելի է թվում: Այդ Աստծո հանդեպ թերահավատություն է: Ոմանց թվում է, թե ինքնասպանները միայն ուժեղ մարդիկ են, սակայն նրանք թույլ են, որովհետև ընկրկում են դժվարության առաջ: Բացի այդ ինքնասպանները չեն հավատում, որ Աստված կարող է օգնել իրենց:
> Հարցերին պատասխանեց Վաղինակ սարկավագ Հովհաննիսյանը:

----------


## dvgray

Շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար, բայց ես իմ հարցի պատասխանը դեռ չստացա:
Ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Selene

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, մի այսպիսի հարց ունեմ՝ ինչպես է հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին վերաբերվում այն անձանց, ովքեր մեկ անգամ ամուսնացել են՝ եկեղեցում ստանալով օրհնություն, սակայն նրանց միասնությունը ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով փլուզվել է, և այժմ կինը/ տղամարդը, ցանկանում է նորից ամուսնանալ քահանայի օրհնությամբ: Արդյո՞ք կան դժվարություններ երկրորդ անգամ եկեղեցում պսակադրվելու, թե՞ առանց որևէ խնդրի կկատարվի պսակադրությունը:
> Նախապես  շնորհակալ եմ:


Ինձ դեռ շարունակում է հետաքրքրել այս հարցի պատասխանը :Smile:

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական։ Վերջին երկու գրառումները ջնջվել են: Կրկնում եմ` այս թեմայում հարցերին թող պատասխանեն միայն քահանաները: Ուրիշները թող զերծ մնան պատասխանելուց, առավել ևս, երբ հարցի սպառիչ ու ճշգրիտ պատասխանը չգիտեն: Հարցեր ուղղած ֆորումցիները կարող են նույն հարցադրումներն անել համապատասխան թեմաներում կամ նոր թեմա բացել, հատկապես որ այս թեմայում ներկա պահին պատասխաններն ուշանում են: Հուսանք նաև, որ Տեր Հայրը շուտով հնարավորություն կունենա պատասխանել իրեն ուղղված հարցերին:*

----------


## Նարե

Տեր Հայր իմ ոչ մի դասախոս այդպես էլ չպատասխանեց այս հարցիս, եթե հնարավորա Դուք պատասխանեք
  Ու՞մ էր տրված Հիսուսի  փրկագինը:

----------


## Լեո

Խնդրում եմ ինձ բացատրեք, թե ինչպե՞ս է մեկնաբանվում Աստվածաշնչյան հետևյալ միտքը. «Իմ մահվան օրն ես ավելի երջանիկ էի, քան իմ ծննդյան օրը»:

----------


## karina13

Oրհնեցեք Տեր Հայր,
Ինչ է Ժամերգությունը՞: 
Ո՞ր ժամերին է մեր եկեղեցիներում կատարվում  Ժամերգություն:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Ես Աստվածաշունչ վերջին անգամ ձեռքս վերձրել եմ երկու տարի առաջ,առաջին հիասթափությունս ապրեցի երբ կարդացի Օնանի մասին և այդ հարցը մինչև հիմա ինձ մտահոգում է,հիմա չեմ հավատում Աստծուն,սակայն կցանկանայի հարցիս պատասխան ստանալ:
>  <<Ով մտքում շնացավ, արդեն շնացավ>> հետաքրքիր է ասված,բայց եթե չեմ սխալվում Աստված ինքն է Օնանին պատվիրում որ եղպոր կնոջից երեխա ունենա,որպեսզի եղպոր սերունդը շարունակվի,սակայն Օնանը հրաժարվում է,ինչպես կբացատրեք եթե հիմա մեկը իր եղպոր կնոջից փորձի երեխա ունենալ դա մեղք կհամարեք,որովհետև «շնանում» է,իսկ այն ժամանակ դա թույլատրվում էր,մի թե Աստված ժամանակի հետ նաև իր մտածելակերպն է փոխում:
> Եվս մի հարց առաջացավ:Եթե չեմ սխալվում Քրիստոսը մի այսպիսի առակ է պատմելը որը ի դեպ ես շատ եմ սիրում.«Մի գյուղացի երկու որդի է ունենում,մոտենում է մեծ որդուն և խնդրում որ արտը հնձի,սակայն որդին հրաժարվում է,հետո փոքր որդուն է մոտենում փորքը համաձայնվում է,սակայն օրվա վերջում պարզ է դառնում որ իրականում մեծ որդին է հնձել արտը,այսպիսով ո՞վ հնձեց արտը,մե՞ծը,թե փո՞քրը»:
> Հարցը հետևյալն է եթե ասում եք,որ <<Ով մտքում շնացավ, արդեն շնացավ>> ապա ինչպես կարելի է հասկանալ այստեղ ես հակասության եմ հանգում,որովհետև ըստ  առակի կարևորը արածդ գործն է,չէ որ կարող է մտքումդ շնանաս սակայն իրականում դա չանես համարելով սխալ արարք,սա ինչպես կբացատրեք:
> Կանխավ Շնորհակալ եմ:


Ցավում եմ, որ Օնանի պատմությունը քեզ համար դարձավ ամբողջ Աստվաշածնչից հրաժարվելու և հիասթափվելու առիթ: Եթե դու նման փոքրիկ դրվագների պատճառով մեծ բաներից հրաժավես, ապա կյանքումդ լուրջ փորձության չես կարողանա դիմակայել: Իսկ դա ավելի ցավոտ է: Հուսամ, որ Աստծո լույսը քո սրտում իր անդրադարձը կունենա, և մենք քեզ կրկին մեր հավատացյալների շարքում կտեսնենք: 
Դառնալով հարցիդ` ասեմ, որ Աստված ժամանակի ընթացքոմ չի փոխվում, ինչպես դու փորձեցիր նկատել: Այս պատմությունը և ավանդույթը ինքնին /մահացած եղբոր համար նրա կնոջից երեխա ունենալը մյուս եղբորից/ միայն հրեաներինն էր: Առայսօր նրանք շատ օրենքներ ունեն, որոնք մեզ համար անհեթեթ են: Բայց այնուամենայնիվ այս օրենքները տրվեցին հրեաներին , որպեսզի իրենց էթնոսը հնարավորինս կայանա, և որպես Աստծո ընտրյալ ժողովուրդ նրանք բազմանան: Եւ այս երևույթն ամենևին չի կարելի կապել մտքով շնանալու կամ չշնանալու հետ: Սրանք տարբեր հասկացություններ են և անգամ որևիցե եզրագիծ ընդհանուր չունեն: Մեկը կոչ է անում մեղքից հեռու մնալ, մյուսը` զավակ ունենալ: 
Փիլիսոփայության մեջ կա հետաքրքրիր մի դրույթ. Ցանկացած երևույթ դիտարկել այն հարության մեջ, որում որ այն ներակայացված է: Այստեղ դու օրինակ բերեցիր երկու տարբեր հարթություններից: Մեկը` պատվիրանի հաստատումն է նոր դրույթով, որով նաև հասկանալի է դառնում, որ պարտադիր չէ մեղքը ֆիզիկապես գործել, այլ մտովի այն գործելն արդեն իսկ համարվում է իբրև գործված: Իսկ մյուսը` հնազանդության և խոնրահության մասին է: Թե իրականում որ որդին հնազանդվեց հոր կամքին: Այնպես որ սրանից ավել բացատրություններ պետք չեն: Եւ դու փոքր-ինչ շփոթվել ես` մտածելով, որ հակասություն ես գտել: Պիտի հորդորեմ, ավելի ուշադիր կարդաս Աստվաշածունչը և ոչ թե հակասություն փնտրես, այլ Աստծո կենարար խոսքը, որ քեզ համար հեղափոխող կլինի:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Բարև  Ձեզ. Վերջերս  ինձ  ասեցին, որ  եկեղեցում  աղոթելուց  պարտադիր  է  երեսով  շրջվել  դեպի  խաչը: Ինչքանով  է  սա  համապատասխանում  իրականությանը: Նախապես  շնորհակալ  եմ:


Երբ որ եկեղեցում ես, ապա աղոթքի ժամանակ դեմքով պետք է կանգնես դեպի խորան, որտեղ կանգնեցված է Տերունական խաչը: Սա ընդունված կերպ է և բոլոր արարողությունները նույնպես այդ սկզբունքով են կատարվում: Սակայն երբ որ դու դրսում լինես, ապա պարտադիր չէ դեմքով արևելք փնտրես: Այլ պարզապես կարող ես մտովի քո զրույցը տանել Աստծո հետ:
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Դա բացատրություն չէ,չեք կարծում որ Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչը դա անում էր որ խուսափեր կրոնափոխությունից,չէ որ նոր էր Քրիստոնեությունը ընդունվել և դժվար թե մարդիկ դոշ տային հանուն Քրիստոնեության,իմ համար մինչև հիմա անհասկանալի է մնացել,թե այդ ինչպես պատահեց որ 451թ. ին հայ ժողովուրդը դոշ տված պայքարում էր հանուն Քրիստոնեության սակայն չպայքարեց  301թ ին,ինչքան էլ ասեք որ Քրիստոսն էր ճշմարիտը սակայն դարերից եկած հեթանոսությունից դժվար է հրաժարվելը և հեշտությամբ դավանափոխ լինելը,Քրիստոնեությունը ընդունվել է բռնի ուժով ես դրանում համոզված եմ:


Եթե քեզ թվում է, որ Ս. Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչը, դուրս գալով Խոր Վիրապից, միանգամից 301թ.-ին ժողովրդին մաինգամից համոզեց, կամ ինչպես դու ես ասում, բռնի ուժով ստիպեց ընդունել քրիստոնեությունը, ապա սխալվում ես: Մի մոռացիր, որ 44թ., ապա 60-ական թթ. –ին Ս. Թադեոս և Բարդուղիմեոս առաքյալներն իրենց քարոզչական, նաև ցմահ գործունեությունը տարածեցին հենց հայոց աշխարհում: Եւ ո?րն էր դրա արդյունքը: Այն, որ հիմնադրվեից եպիսկոպոսական աթոռներ, որոնց միջոցովկարգավորվում էր քրիստոնյաների կայնքը հայոց աշխարհում: Իսկ քրիստոնյաներն այնքան էլ քիչ չէին: Նրանց թիվը 3-րդ դարի կեսերին հասնում էր մոտ 100.000: Եւ սրանք բնակչության գիտակից, նաև ազնվական մարդիկ էին: Չեմ մտածում, որ քրիստոնյաներն այնքան քիչ լինեին, որ նրանց նկատմամբ պետական հալածանք սկսվեր: Սա վկայում է այն բանի մասին, որ նրանք բավականին շատ էին և իրենց բազմությամբ վախեցնում էին թագավորներին և իշխողներին: Եւ այս քրիստոնյաների բազմության հիման վրա, նաև ունենալով վերը թվարկված նախադրյալները` Ս. Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչը և Տրդատ թագավորը կարողացան Քրիստոնյա Հայաստան կառուցել: Բռնի ուժով որևիցե գաղափարախոսություն կամ կրոն չի կարող մարդկանց համար դառնալ այնքան հարազատ, որ հանուն դրա հնարավոր լիներ զոհաբերել ընտանիքը և սեփական անձը: 
Այս ամենից զատ բռնի ուժով սերմանած որևէ մի բան չի կարող երկար կյանք ունենալ: Օրինակ Ձեզ Խորհրդային իշխանությունները: Իսկ քրիստոնեությունը Հայաստանում իր սկբնավորման օրվանից գոյություն ունի շուրջ 2000 տարի: Մտածում եմ, որ այս ցուցանիշը արդեն իսկ հերքում է  քո` բռնի ուժի մասին թյուր կարծիքը:  
Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Եթե ճիշտ եմ, ապա Աստված արգելել է ինքնասպանությունը:
> Իսկ սեփական կյանքի նվիրաբերումը ազգային, կրոնական, համամարդկային, կամ ինչ որ կոնկրտ մի մարդու, և գիտակցված զոհումը այդ նվիրաբերվածին,  արդյոք՞ ինքնասպանություն չէ, և ի՞նչպես է այս հարցը մեկնաբանվում:
> Շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար


Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է համեմատել հիասթափված, հիվանդագին վարվելակերպը անձնուրաց աստվածսիրության, հայրենասիրության հետ: Մի պարագային դա հիասթափված և մոլորված մարդու արարք է, որն արժանի է դատապարտության կամ ցավակցության, իսկ մյուի դեպքում` արարք, որը որ կյանք է պարգևում թե ազգին, թե հայրենիքին, թե հենց ինքն իրեն: Ցանկացած մարդ ցանկացած ասպարեզում եթե նվիրում չունենա, ապա նա այդ ասպարեզում առնվազն հաջողված չի լինի: Մի պարզ օրինակ. անգամ վայր գազանները արժանանում են մարդկային հիացմունքին և գնահատականին երբ որ բնազդաբար հանուն իրենց ձագերի գնում են գիտակցված մահվան: Որքան առավել ևս մարդը, ով բանական էակ է, և աստվածատուր բանականությամբ կատարումէ  ինքնազոհաբերումը: 
Ի դեպ, բերեմ ձեզ մարդկային կյանքից մի օրինակ: Սարդարապատի տոնախմբության շրջանակում Մուսա լեռում անցյալ տարի կազմակերպվեց հերթական համերգային ծրագիր, որին ելույթ էին ունենում նաև Ս. Սարգսի եկեղեցու երգչախմբի մենակատարները: *Մի ցավալի դեպք տեղի ունեցավ, երբ համերգի ժամանակ երկաթե կառույցը կոտրվեց և սկսեց ընկնել բեմի վրա: Ուր այդ պահին ելույթ էին ունենում երեխաներ: Այդ երգխաչմբի անդամ Արտակը, տեսնելով դա, անմիջապես իր մեջքով ծածկեց եևրեխաներին` փրկելով նրանց կյանքը: Մինչ այսօր Արտակը հաշմանդամ է և չի կարողանում քայլել: Սակայն նա երբեք չի փոշմանում իր կատարածի համար: Ի դեպ բոլոր ակումբցիներին տեղեկացնեմ, որ Արտակ Կիրակոսյանի բուժման համար գումար է անհրաժեշտ և Արարատբանկում հաշվեհամար կա. 151 000 51 75 900 100  
Կարծում եմ, այսքանը քեզ բավական է:* 

Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

----------

Ambrosine (02.03.2009)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Ինձ դեռ շարունակում է հետաքրքրել այս հարցի պատասխանը


Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին կատարում է նաև պսակադորթւյան խորհուրդը երկրորդ անգամ: Սակայն մինչ այդ ամենը խորհուրդ պիտի տայի,ո րպեսզի հանդիպեիք հոգևորականի հետ, և տվյալ հարցը ավելի մանրամասն նրա հետ քննարկեիք: Չեմ մտածում, որ որևիցե խոչընդոտ լինի: Պարզապես հոգևորականը Ձեզ ճիշտ խորհուրդներ կտա, որպեսզի երկրորդ անգամ  սխալներից խուսափեք: Մարդն իր էությամբ սխալական է: Եւ կարող է անգամ ամուսնության դեպքում սխալվել: Իսկ արդեն երկորդ ամուսնությունից առաջ գոնե երկար մտածի, որպեսզի պարբերաբար ամուսնության չդիմել:

*Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------

Selene (02.03.2009)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Հայր իմ ոչ մի դասախոս այդպես էլ չպատասխանեց այս հարցիս, եթե հնարավորա Դուք պատասխանեք
>   Ու՞մ էր տրված Հիսուսի  փրկագինը:


Պազրաբանեք, թե ինչ փրկագին նկատի ունեք, սիրով պատասխանեմ: Հիսուս Ինքը Իր խաչելությամբ և Հարությամբ փրկագին դարձավ մեր հոգիների փրկության համար:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Խնդրում եմ ինձ բացատրեք, թե ինչպե՞ս է մեկնաբանվում Աստվածաշնչյան հետևյալ միտքը. «Իմ մահվան օրն ես ավելի երջանիկ էի, քան իմ ծննդյան օրը»:


Խոսքն այստեղ գնում է, ըստ իս, երկրային բոլոր հոգսերի, ցավերի, տառապանքների մասին: Քանի որ, ինչպես մենք գիտենք, մահը վերջ չէ քրիստոնյայի համար, այլ սկիզբ անմահության և հավիտենության: Իսկ ծնունդն ինքին ենթադրում է երկար կյանք, որը որ լի է ամեն տեսակ ցավերով և տառապանքներով: Այս ամենը չի նշանակում կայնքի մերժում և որ կայնքում ուրախ և երջանիկ օրեր չկան: Կյանքի յուրաքանչյուր օր պետք է ապրել այնպես, որ երբևիցե չզղջալ ապրածի համար,  ըստ Աստծո կամքի և արժանանալ հավիտենական կյանքի:
Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

----------

Լեո (02.03.2009)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Oրհնեցեք Տեր Հայր,
> Ինչ է Ժամերգությունը՞: 
> Ո՞ր ժամերին է մեր եկեղեցիներում կատարվում  Ժամերգություն:


Աստված օրհնի քեզ, Կարինե
Վերջապես այս կայքում հանդիպեցի հոգևորականին դիմելու կանոնական ձև:
ԲԱյց սա ամենևին մեղադրանք թող չհնչի մնացյալ ակումբցիների համար: Ժամերգությունը հավաքական աղոթք է, որը կատարվում է եկեղեցում որոշակի ժամերի: Ժամերգույունն իրենից ներկայանում է աղոթքների, շարականների, մաղթանքների և քարոզների կանոնական ամբողջություն: Ժամերգության գերագույն նպատակը Աստծո փառաբանությունն է, գոհունակություն հայտնելը և հոգևոր խնդրանքներ: Հայ Առաքելական Ս. Եկեղեցին ունի հետևյալ ժամերգությունները. Գիշերային, Առավոտյան, Արևագալի,  Ճաշու ողորմյաներ, Երեկոյան, Խաղաղական և Հանգստյան: Այսօր հետևյալ ժամերգությություններն են կատարվում. առավոտյան ժ. 9.00-ին` միասնաբար Գիշերային, Առավոտյան, Ճաշու ժամամուտ, որնին կոչում են նաև թիվ պատարագ: Երեկոյան ժ. 17.00-ին` Երեկոյան ժամերգություն: Մեծ Պահքի օրերին առավոտյան ժ. 9.00-ի կատարվելիք ժամերգություններին ավելանում են Արևագալի և Ճաշու 3 ողորմյաները, նաև Երեկոյան ժամերգությունը կատարվում է  իբրև միջօրեի ժամերգություն; Իսկ երեկոյան`ժ. 17.00-ին, փոխնիփոխ` Խաղաղական և Հանգստյան ժամերգությունները: 
Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

----------

karina13 (02.03.2009)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, կարդալով մեջբերված հարցը և պատասխանը իմ մոտ մի այլ հարց ծագեց, միգուցե նրա պատասխանը ևս կա Արարատյան թեմի կայքում, սակայն խնդրում եմ հնարավորության դեպքում իմ հարցին պատասխանել այստեղ:
> 
> 
> 
> _Իսկ արդյոք մեր քույր եկեղեցիները ընդունում ե՞ն մեր եկեղեցու մկրտությունը:_
> 
> Կանխավ շնորհակալություն:
> Հարգանքներով`
> Նորմարդ:


Դավանաբանորեն, ելնելով Նիկիական հանգանակից, պետք է որ ընդունեն: Սակայն մեծամասամբ քահանաների քմահաճույքի պատճառով կատարվում է կրկնամկրտություն: Այս երևույթը շատ տարածված է, համատարած է Վրաստանում, իսկ Ռուսաստանի տարածքում նույնպես հանդիպում է: Ցավալի է, բայց այդ երևույթը կա: Դա մահացու մեղք է համարվում այն հոգևորականների համար, ովքեր դա կատարում են: Եթե հնավարություն ունես, այդ նույն հարցն ուղղիր այդ եկեղեցիների ներկայացուցիչներին: 
Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Հայր
> Հարցս վերաբերվում է շարունակականությանը…
> Փորձեմ այն ձևակերպել 
> Բնությունը, տիեզերքը շարունակական է:  
> Աստված նույնպես պետք է որ լինի մի ինչ - որ "Շարունակական շղթայի"  մասնի, կամ սկիզբ, կամ   ???…
> Արդյո՞ք կարելի է համարել մարդուն Աստծո անմիջական շարունաություն: 
> Այդ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս բացատրել չափազանց մեծ տարբերությունը Աստծո և Մարդու միջև: 
> Իսկ եթե ոչ, ապա շղթայի ի՞նչ մասնիկներ են ընկած Աստծո և Մարդու արանքում 
> 
> Շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար



Հետաքրքիր հարց է:
Այն ամենը, ինչ թվարկեցիր-բնություն, տիեզերք, ունեն սկիզբ, որը նաև ենթադրում է շարունակականություն: Սակայն Աստված ամենևին էլ չի կազմում որևէ շղթայի մի մասնիկ, քանի որ Աստված Ինքն է այդ ամենն արարել: Որպես համեմատություն. Արդյոք կարելի? Է կավեղեն ստեղծագործությունները համարել բրուտի շարունակականություն: Կամ համարել բրուտի մասնիկը: Ոչ, ամենևին: Դա բրուտի ստեղծագործությունն է` արարված իր բարի կամքով: Նույնպես և տիեզերքը և այն աեմենը, ինչ նրանում կա, համարվում է Աստծո ստեղծագործությունը: Այստեղ մի բացառություն է կազմում մարդը: Նա տարբերվումէ  ամբողջ արարված աշխարհից մեկ կարևոր սկզբունքով: Մարդն արարվեց Աստծո պատկերով և նմանությամբ: Եւ պատկերն ու նմանությունն ամենևին արտաքինը չեն, այլ ներքին բանական կերտվածքն է, որը մեզ նմանություն է տալիս Աստծո հետ: Որքան էլ որ տարբեր լինեն մարդ և Աստված, այնուամենայնիվ մարդը, եթե կարելի է այսպես արտահայտվել, Աստծո մանրակետրնէ երկրի վրա, որը սակայն մշտապես եղծվում է նույն մարդու մեղքերի պատճառով: 
    Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

----------


## karina13

Oրհնեցեք Տեր Հայր,
Շատ հաճախ մենք զղջում ենք մեր որոշ մեղքերի համար: Կախված թե ինչքանով է մեր հոգին «կենդանի»: Բայց պետք է նաեւ չկրկնել այդ մեղքերը, իսկ դրա համար 
անհրաժեշտ է որ մարդը հասկանա իր մեջ տեղի ունեցող հոգեբանական խաբկանքները, որոնց պատճառը գուցե հենց չարն է: Ես չեմ վստահում քրիստոնեությունից հեռու գտնվող հոգեբաններին: Արդյո՞ք հոգեւորականը չպետք է օգնի անհատին հասկանալու եւ արմատախիլ անելու հոգեբանական խնդիրները: Որովհետեւ կարելի է զղջալ բայց առանց հասկանալու ու գիտակցելու ... Միեւնույն ժամանակ հասկանում եմ որ մարդը ամեն դեպքում մենակ է եւ ինքը իր ազատ կամքով ամեն րոպե պետք է ընտրի բարին:
Ի՞նչ է  իրական Դարձը դեպի Աստված: Հավատքը ինչպե՞ս է ծնվում մարդու հոգում, թե դա ի սկզբանե Աստված դրել է մեր մեջ:   :Think: 
Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Oրհնեցեք Տեր Հայր,
> Շատ հաճախ մենք զղջում ենք մեր որոշ մեղքերի համար: Կախված թե ինչքանով է մեր հոգին «կենդանի»: Բայց պետք է նաեւ չկրկնել այդ մեղքերը, իսկ դրա համար 
> անհրաժեշտ է որ մարդը հասկանա իր մեջ տեղի ունեցող հոգեբանական խաբկանքները, որոնց պատճառը գուցե հենց չարն է: Ես չեմ վստահում քրիստոնեությունից հեռու գտնվող հոգեբաններին: Արդյո՞ք հոգեւորականը չպետք է օգնի անհատին հասկանալու եւ արմատախիլ անելու հոգեբանական խնդիրները: Որովհետեւ կարելի է զղջալ բայց առանց հասկանալու ու գիտակցելու ... Միեւնույն ժամանակ հասկանում եմ որ մարդը ամեն դեպքում մենակ է եւ ինքը իր ազատ կամքով ամեն րոպե պետք է ընտրի բարին:
> Ի՞նչ է  իրական Դարձը դեպի Աստված: Հավատքը ինչպե՞ս է ծնվում մարդու հոգում, թե դա ի սկզբանե Աստված դրել է մեր մեջ:  
> Շնորհակալություն



Ո?վ ասաց, որ հոգևորականը չպետք է օգնի նաև հասկանալու, հոգեբանական մոտեցում ցույց տալու իր մոտ եկած մարդու: Հոգևորականը ոչ միայն խոստովանությունն է լսում, որը գալիս է անկեղծ զղջումից, այլև օգնում է հավատացյալին դուրս գալ այն ծանր հոգեվիճակից, որն առաջանում է մեղքի պատճառով: Այո, ճիշտ ես ասում, մարդն ինքը պետք է բարին ընտրի: Դրանով է կատարվում իրական նմանությունը Աստծուն: Չ?է որ Իր պատկերով և նմանությամբ ստեղծվեցինք: Այդ իսկ պատճառով Աստված թույլ է տալիս չարի առկայությունը միառժամանակ, որպեսզի մարդու բարին ընտրելը գիտակցված և ազատ կամքի դրսևորում լինի: Իսկ իրական դարձը դեպի Աստված դա սեփական անձի մեջ այն սիրո հայտնաբերումն է, որով դիմացի մարդը դառնում է քեզ համար հոգածության, սիրո անձ: Սիրիր դիմացինիդ ինչպես քո անձը: Միայն այս դեպքում կարող ես քեզ հավատացյալ համարել: Իսկ հավատքը դա աստվածատուր շնորհ է: 

Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

----------

karina13 (10.03.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, կուզենայի ճշտել կատարու՞մ է արդյոք մեր եկեղեցին պսակադրության արարողություն պահոց շրջանում, այսինքն՝ հիմա:

----------


## Andard

Տեր Հայր, Դուք տարօրինակ ոչինչ չեք տեսնում հետևյալ իրողության մեջ: Վեհափառի եղբայր Եզրաս եպիսկոպոսը, 10-ից ավել տարիներ ծառայում էր Լենինգրադում, որպես ամենասովորական ու ոչնչով աչքի չընկնող հովիվ ու աբեղա , և հանկարծակի երկու տարվա մեջ դարձավ եպիսկոպոս, Հայաստանյաց Առաքելական Եկեղեցու ամենաազդեցիկ ու ամենահարուստ թեմերից մեկի առաջնորդը: Հընթացս "ոտնատակ" տալով Եկեղեցու երկարամյա ծառայողներից մեկին՝ առնվազն վաստակաշատ Տիրան եպիսկոպոսին:
Տեր Հայր, արդյո՞ք զուգադիպություն է այն, որ Վեհափառի քրոջ որդին շատ երիտասարդ հասակում դարձավ Սևանի ճեմարանի տեսուչը:
Տեր Հայր, եթե առաջինը տարօրինակ չէ, իսկ երկրորդը՝ զուգադիպություն, ապա Դուք վերջին հիսուն տարիների մեջ հիշում եք նման նախադեպեր, երբ թեմի սովորական աբեղան երկու տարվա մեջ դառնում է թեմակալ առաջնորդ կամ այդքան երիտասարդ աբեղան մի անգամից նշանակվում է Ճեմարանի տեսուչ:
ՀԳ
Եթե հարցերիս կոնկրետ պատասխանները վտանգելու են Ձեր քահանայական կարիերան, կարող եք չպատասխանել դրանց:

----------

Chilly (26.03.2009), Դեյզի (25.03.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

Ի՞նչ կասեք 2012 թվականի մասին :Smile: 
Հուսով եմ ոչինչ չեք թաքցնի և կասեք այն  ինչ իրականում գիտեք :Smile:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Ի՞նչ կասեք 2012 թվականի մասին
> Հուսով եմ ոչինչ չեք թաքցնի և կասեք այն  ինչ իրականում գիտեք


Մանրամասնեք, թե ինչ նկատի ունեք :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Տեր Հայր, ինչու համար էր սատանան փորձում Հիսուս Քրիստոսին անապատում? Ենթադրվում էր, որ Քրիստոսը կարող է սխալվել? Բայց չէ որ դա անհնար է; Հետևաբար ինչն էր փորձելու խորհուրդը?

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Կասե՞ք, թե սահմանադրության մեջ որտե՞ղ է այդպիսի բան գրված; Ինքս որքան որոնեցի, միայն սրանք գտա.
> 
> Հոդված 8.1. Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում եկեղեցին անջատ է պետությունից:
> Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը ճանաչում է Հայաստանյայց առաքելական սուրբ եկեղեցու՝ որպես ազգային եկեղեցու բացառիկ առաքելությունը հայ ժողովրդի հոգևոր կյանքում, նրա ազգային մշակույթի զարգացման և ազգային ինքնության պահպանման գործում: Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում երաշխավորվում է օրենքով սահմանված կարգով գործող բոլոր կրոնական կազմակերպությունների գործունեության ազատությունը: Հայաստանի Հանրապետության և Հայաստանյայց առաքելական սուրբ եկեղեցու հարաբերությունները կարող են կարգավորվել օրենքով:
> 
> Հոդված 14.1. Բոլոր մարդիկ հավասար են օրենքի առջև:
> Խտրականությունը, կախված սեռից, ռասայից, մաշկի գույնից, էթնիկական կամ սոցիալական ծագումից, գենետիկական հատկանիշներից, լեզվից, կրոնից, աշխարհայացքից, քաղաքական կամ այլ հայացքներից, ազգային փոքրամասնությանը պատկանելությունից, գույքային վիճակից, ծնունդից, հաշմանդամությունից, տարիքից կամ անձնական կամ սոցիալական բնույթի այլ հանգամանքներից, արգելվում է:
> 
> Հոդված 26. Յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի մտքի, խղճի և կրոնի ազատության իրավունք։ Այս իրավունքը ներառում է կրոնը կամ համոզմունքները փոխելու ազատությունը և դրանք ինչպես միայնակ, այնպես էլ այլոց հետ համատեղ քարոզի, եկեղեցական արարողությունների և պաշտամունքի այլ ծիսակատարությունների միջոցով արտահայտելու ազատությունը։
> ...



Այն, ինչը ես մեջ բերեցի, փաստորեն <<Խղճի ազատության և կրոնական կազմակերպությունների մասին>> օրենքից է, կրոնական կազմակերպություն-պետություն հարաբերությունները հստակեցնող 7-րդ հոդված 3-րդ կետից է: Սրանով ամբողջությամբ երևում է, թե ին չպես պետք է կազմակերպվի կրոնական կառույցների բոլոր տեսակ հոգևոր, ծիսական նախաձեռնություններն ու միջոցառումները, որոնց մեջ մտնում է նաև քարոզխոսությունը: 
Ինչ վերաբերվում է <<Բարի սամարացի>> առակին, ապա կուզենայի իմանալ մեկնաբանությունը լսելու նպատակաը որն է? Իրոք իմանալ, թե ինչ որ ակնարկ եք փնտրում? Ինչևէ, մեկնաբանությունը հետյալն է. մենք պետք է գթած լինենք և մարդասեր բոլոր մարդկանց նկատմամբ: Սամարացին, ով չէր սիրվում հրեաների կողմից, կատարեց մարդասիրական այդ ակտը և հոգ տարավ ծեծված և թալանված մարդուն: Թերևս այս առակի մեկնաբանությունից ելնելով փորձեք ասել, այդ դեպքում ինչու մենք մարդասիրապես չենք վերաբերվում  աղանդավորներին? Աննդհատ փնովում ենք նրանց, լցված ենք խորը ատելությամբ և այլն, և այլն: Ասեմ, որ մենք չենք ընդունում ոչ թե մոլորված մարդկանց, այլ գաղափարախոսությունը, այն մոլությունը, որն ունակ է ընտաիքասեր կնոջ համբավ ունեցող հայուհուն հանել դուրս քարոզչի տեսքով ուրիշներին <<ճշմարտություն>> սովորեցնելու համար` միաժամանակ մոռանալ տալով սեփական ընտանիքը, երեխաներին և պարտականությունները: Ես ել Ձեզ հակահարց տամ: Ինչպես կվերաբերվեք այն անձանց, ովքեր ամենուրեք կքարոզեն Ձեր սեփական տունը քանդելու միջոցներն ու ձևերը և իրենք էլ կգան դա իրականացնելու համար?
_

Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա:  _

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, կուզենայի ճշտել կատարու՞մ է արդյոք մեր եկեղեցին պսակադրության արարողություն պահոց շրջանում, այսինքն՝ հիմա:


Մեր եկեղեցին հետևյալ գործելաոճն է որդեգրել: 
Երբ գալիս են զույգեր և կամենում են պսակադրվել և ցանկություն են հայտնում, որ դա կատարվի հիմա, մենք խորհուրդ ենք տալիս, որպեսզի հետաձգեն: Մեծամասնությունը համաձայնվում է և իրենց պսակադրությունը հետաձգում է: Սակայն լինում են դեպքեր, երբ արդեն ամեն ինչ պատրաստ է և մնում է միայն եկեղեցու հետ պայմանավորվել, այդ դեպքում հիմնվելով լուսահոգի և երջանկահիշատակ Վազգեն Ա շրջաբերականին, որով թույլատրվեց ամուսնություններ կատարել Մեծ պահքի ընթացքում, բացառությամբ Ավագ շաբաթվա բոլոր օրերի: Փառք Աստծո, այսօր արդեն երիտասարդների մեծ մասը նախապես գիտեն Մեծ Պահքի շրջանը և հիմնականում խուսափում են այդ շրջանում ամուսնանալուց: 

_Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա:  _

----------

Լեո (26.03.2009), Ձայնալար (24.03.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

> Մանրամասնեք, թե ինչ նկատի ունեք


Հարցը նորմալ ձևակերպելու համար երկար նյութ պիտի գրեմ, բայց ոչ ժամանակ կաա, ոչ էլ ցանկություն. 
Բայց եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում, իմ կարդացած նյութում (երում), գրված էր, որ 2012 թիվը Աստվածաշնչում նույնպես հիշատակվում է: ՈՒղղակի ուզում եմ իմանալ, այդպիսի թիվ կա Աստվածաշնչում, և եթե կա, ինչի մասին է: :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Տեր Հայր, ինչպես գիտենք, Աստված դեմ է արյունակից հարազատների ամուսնությանը (եթե չեմ սխալվում, մինչև յոթ «պորտ»): Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ նա թույլ տվել Ադամի և Եվայի երեխաների կենակցում:

----------


## ministr

Տեր Հայր (ի միջի այլոց ինչի են նման ձևով դիմում եկեղեցու սպասավորներին..? Տեր Հայր-ը որ բառացի նայում ենք ավելի շատ վերաբերում է Աստծուն) մի հարց արդեն տվել եմ, մեկն էլ ավելացնեմ եթե դեմ չեք: Պաս պահելը Աստվածաշնչում է խորհուրդ տրվում, թե մեր եկեղեցու նախաձեռնությունն է եղել?

----------


## nune'

Օրհնեցեք տեր Հայր............
*Հայաստանում իսկական քահանա կա, մանրամասնեմ, հոգևոր սպասավոր, որն իրոք ապրում է աստծո պատվիրաններով... և այլն, դուք հասկացաք, հա??? կա???*

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Հայր, Դուք տարօրինակ ոչինչ չեք տեսնում հետևյալ իրողության մեջ: Վեհափառի եղբայր Եզրաս եպիսկոպոսը, 10-ից ավել տարիներ ծառայում էր Լենինգրադում, որպես ամենասովորական ու ոչնչով աչքի չընկնող հովիվ ու աբեղա , և հանկարծակի երկու տարվա մեջ դարձավ եպիսկոպոս, Հայաստանյաց Առաքելական Եկեղեցու ամենաազդեցիկ ու ամենահարուստ թեմերից մեկի առաջնորդը: Հընթացս "ոտնատակ" տալով Եկեղեցու երկարամյա ծառայողներից մեկին՝ առնվազն վաստակաշատ Տիրան եպիսկոպոսին:
> Տեր Հայր, արդյո՞ք զուգադիպություն է այն, որ Վեհափառի քրոջ որդին շատ երիտասարդ հասակում դարձավ Սևանի ճեմարանի տեսուչը:
> Տեր Հայր, եթե առաջինը տարօրինակ չէ, իսկ երկրորդը՝ զուգադիպություն, ապա Դուք վերջին հիսուն տարիների մեջ հիշում եք նման նախադեպեր, երբ թեմի սովորական աբեղան երկու տարվա մեջ դառնում է թեմակալ առաջնորդ կամ այդքան երիտասարդ աբեղան մի անգամից նշանակվում է Ճեմարանի տեսուչ:
> ՀԳ
> Եթե հարցերիս կոնկրետ պատասխանները վտանգելու են Ձեր քահանայական կարիերան, կարող եք չպատասխանել դրանց:


Հարգարժանս,
Պատասխանում եմ քո հարցին` ամենևին չվախենալով, որ կվտանգեմ իմ քահանայական աստիճանը: Նույնքան պատրաստակամությամբ կարող էի չպատասխանել ու էլի չէի վախենա քահանայական աստիճանիս վնաս հասցնելուն: Բայց որպեսզի քեզ ճշմարտությունն ասեմ, գրում եմ այս տողերը, հուսալով, որ դու մեկընդմիշտ դրանք լավ կմտապահես: 
Մեր եկեղեցին ունեցել է բազում օրինակներ, երբ ոչ թե 2 տարում, այլ հաշված օրերում կամ ամիսներում անգամ հասարակ մարդը դարձել է  կաթողիկոս: Հիշենք Ներսես Մեծին, ով սենեկապետ էր: Հիշենք Խրիմյան Հայրիկին, ով պարզ գյուղական քահանա էր, սակայն երբ որ ժողովուրդը նրան կաթողիկոս ընտրեց, նա շատ արագ կերպով ստացավ բոլոր աստիճանները` հայրապետական աթոռից հովվելու համար: Հիշենք երջանկահիշատակ Վազգեն Վեհափառին, ով շատ կարճ ժամանակում ուսուցչի պաշտոնից դարձավ վարդապետ, այնուհետև` կաթողիկոս: Շատ այլ օրինակներ են եղել, երբ որ արժանավոր մարդիկ որոշակի կարճ ժամանակում բարձր աստիճանների են հասել: Այսպես եղել է նաև աշխարհիկ միջավայրում: Եւ այս ամենը մարդկանց վաստակի շնորհիվ է, որ կատարվում է: Քո նշած պարզ Եզրաս աբեղան Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգում իր տասնամյա հովվության շրջանում կարողացավ ոտքի կանգնեցնել, համախմբել Պետրոսի քաղաքի հայ բնակչությանը, կարողացավ եկեղեցիներ վերանորոգել և ամենակարևորը իր գործունեությամբ շահեց ոչ միայն հայ, այլև ռուս մարդու սերը: Այսօր էլ կարող եք գնալ Պիտեր, կամ ծանոթների միջոցով տեղեկանալ, թե ով է եղել Եզրաս աբեղան: 
Նույնը կարող եմ ասել հայր Մկրտիչ վարդապետ Պռոշյանի վերաբերյալ, ով արտասահմանյան աստվածաբանական լավ կրթություն ստանալով, նույնպես իր վաստակի շնորհիվ արժանացավ դպրանոցի տեսչի կոչմանը և ամենակարևորը` սիրվեց ուսանողների կողմից: Դա ևս գաղտնիք չէ: Կրկին կարող եք տեղեկանալ այս ամենի մասին: Այնպես որ վստահ եմ, որ փարատեցի քո զուգադիպությունների նկատմամաբ ունեցած հետաքրքրությունը: Նաև ասեմ մեկ բան: Սա թող վերաբերվի բոլոր հայորդիներին: Ձգտեք մտածել, խոսել և անել այն, ինչը կփառավորի մեր ազգը, մեր եկեղեցին, մեր պետությունը: Հեռու մնանք  ամեն տեսակ զազրախոսություններից և բամբասանքաշունչ խոսքերից: Այս ամենը հայորդուն վայել չէ: 

Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

----------

Լեո (26.03.2009)

----------


## nune'

Տեր ՇմավոՆ???, եթե իսկապես Դուք եք, ուրեմն ընդունեք հարգանքներս, ես Ձեզ շատ հարգում եմ, պարզապես մեր օրերում, ես ցավով եմ նշում, բայց ճշմարիտ հոգևորականները շատ քիչ են... :Sad:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Հայր, ինչու համար էր սատանան փորձում Հիսուս Քրիստոսին անապատում? Ենթադրվում էր, որ Քրիստոսը կարող է սխալվել? Բայց չէ որ դա անհնար է; Հետևաբար ինչն էր փորձելու խորհուրդը?


Նման բան բնավ չէր ենթադրվում: Այս փորձությունը երկու նշանակետ ուներ: Առաջինը, որ սատանան ինքը ամաչեր և պարտվեր: Երկրորդը, որը մեզ համար է կարևոր` այն է, որ սատանայի բերած փորձություններով մենք կարող ենք հասկանալ, որ այն ամեն նյութականը, որը որ կա, ամենևին էլ չարժե, որ հանուն դրա մարդ հրաժարվի Աստծուց և Նրա խոսքից: Մենք տեսանք, որ սատանան փորձում էր խաբել և առաջարկել այն ամենը, ինչ իրենը չէր: Նույնպես և մենք մեր առօրյայում շատ հեշտությամբ խաբում ենք ու խաբվում  մեր առջև դրված որևէ փայլուն մի բանի պատճառով` մոռանալով, որ աստվածային ճշմարտությունն անանց է: Եթե մենք հավատքով զորանանք, ինքնրես մեր ասածներին հավատանք և հետևենք, հավատանք այն ամեն բարի բանին, ինչ գործում ենք և անսասան մնանք  մեր ճշմարիտ որոշումների մեջ և բնականաբար այս ամենը լինի Աստծո խոսքով համեմված, ապա մենք նույնպես մեջ առջև ծառացած փորձությունները կարող ենք նույնքան հեշտությամբ հաղթահարել: 
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա

----------

Vaho (31.03.2009)

----------


## Andard

> Հարգարժանս,
> Պատասխանում եմ քո հարցին` ամենևին չվախենալով, որ կվտանգեմ իմ քահանայական աստիճանը: Նույնքան պատրաստակամությամբ կարող էի չպատասխանել ու էլի չէի վախենա քահանայական աստիճանիս վնաս հասցնելուն: Բայց որպեսզի քեզ ճշմարտությունն ասեմ, գրում եմ այս տողերը, հուսալով, որ դու մեկընդմիշտ դրանք լավ կմտապահես: 
> Մեր եկեղեցին ունեցել է բազում օրինակներ, երբ ոչ թե 2 տարում, այլ հաշված օրերում կամ ամիսներում անգամ հասարակ մարդը դարձել է  կաթողիկոս: Հիշենք Ներսես Մեծին, ով սենեկապետ էր: Հիշենք Խրիմյան Հայրիկին, ով պարզ գյուղական քահանա էր, սակայն երբ որ ժողովուրդը նրան կաթողիկոս ընտրեց, նա շատ արագ կերպով ստացավ բոլոր աստիճանները` հայրապետական աթոռից հովվելու համար: Հիշենք երջանկահիշատակ Վազգեն Վեհափառին, ով շատ կարճ ժամանակում ուսուցչի պաշտոնից դարձավ վարդապետ, այնուհետև` կաթողիկոս: Շատ այլ օրինակներ են եղել, երբ որ արժանավոր մարդիկ որոշակի կարճ ժամանակում բարձր աստիճանների են հասել: Այսպես եղել է նաև աշխարհիկ միջավայրում: Եւ այս ամենը մարդկանց վաստակի շնորհիվ է, որ կատարվում է: Քո նշած պարզ Եզրաս աբեղան Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգում իր տասնամյա հովվության շրջանում կարողացավ ոտքի կանգնեցնել, համախմբել Պետրոսի քաղաքի հայ բնակչությանը, կարողացավ եկեղեցիներ վերանորոգել և ամենակարևորը իր գործունեությամբ շահեց ոչ միայն հայ, այլև ռուս մարդու սերը: Այսօր էլ կարող եք գնալ Պիտեր, կամ ծանոթների միջոցով տեղեկանալ, թե ով է եղել Եզրաս աբեղան: 
> Նույնը կարող եմ ասել հայր Մկրտիչ վարդապետ Պռոշյանի վերաբերյալ, ով արտասահմանյան աստվածաբանական լավ կրթություն ստանալով, նույնպես իր վաստակի շնորհիվ արժանացավ դպրանոցի տեսչի կոչմանը և ամենակարևորը` սիրվեց ուսանողների կողմից: Դա ևս գաղտնիք չէ: Կրկին կարող եք տեղեկանալ այս ամենի մասին: Այնպես որ վստահ եմ, որ փարատեցի քո զուգադիպությունների նկատմամաբ ունեցած հետաքրքրությունը: Նաև ասեմ մեկ բան: Սա թող վերաբերվի բոլոր հայորդիներին: Ձգտեք մտածել, խոսել և անել այն, ինչը կփառավորի մեր ազգը, մեր եկեղեցին, մեր պետությունը: Հեռու մնանք  ամեն տեսակ զազրախոսություններից և բամբասանքաշունչ խոսքերից: Այս ամենը հայորդուն վայել չէ: 
> 
> Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա


Հարգարժան Տեր Հայր, թաքնված զայրույթը տեսանելի էր բայց երբեք արդարացված:
Հենց միայն  Ներսես Մեծի, Խրիմյան Հայրիկի հետ Եզրաս եպիսկոպոսին ու Եղիշե աբեղային համեմատություն մեջ դնելը ինչ ասես արժեր: Հուսով եմ Ձեր այս համեմատությունը կկարդան "ուր որ անկ է" և ըստ արժանվույն կգնահատեն այն:
Հարգարժան Տեր Հայր, կխնդրեի ավելի լրջությամբ վերաբերվել հարցերիս, որպիսի պատասխանում ժամանակագրական վրիպակները ավելի քիչ ու գոնե ոչ ակնառու լինեին: Ասենք Խրիմյան Հայրիկի "ով պարզ գյուղական քահանա էր, սակայն երբ որ ժողովուրդը նրան կաթողիկոս ընտրեց, նա շատ արագ կերպով ստացավ բոլոր աստիճանները" մասով:
Հարգարժան Տեր Հայր, միգուցե Դուք նկատի ունեիք Ձագեձորցուն, որը աշխարհական էր ւ մի օրվա մեջ ստացավ բոլոր քահանայական աստիճանները դառնալով Կաթողիկոս: Քանի որ Խչիմայն Հայրիկը պարզ գյուղական քահանա չէր երբ ընտրվեց կաթողիկոս: Ավելի կոնկրետ նրապարզ գյուղական քահանայից մինչ կաթողիկոս ճանապարհը անցել է Տարոնի առաջնորդության, Սուրբ Կարապետ վանքի վանահայրության, ու վերջապես Կ.Պոլսի պատրարքության միջով: 
1862 թ -Տարոնի Առաջնորդ
1869 թ.- Կ. Պոլսի պատրիարք
1892թ - Ամենայն Հայոց Կաթողիկոս
Սա "Արմենիա" հեռուստաընկերության տաղավարը չէ, հարգարժան Տեր Հայր, ուր հովո մկո բգո երգիծաբանները բուռն օվիացիայով են ընդունում Պողոս առաքյալից արված սխալ մեջբերումները:
Իսկ Պետրոսի քաղաքում Եզրաս եպիսկոպոսի արարքներին ու Մոսկվայում առաջնորդական սխրանքներին, կարծում եմ մամուլում բավականաչափ անդրադարձել են: Եվ ոչ մի հերքում:
Իսկ իսկական հայորդուն վայել խոսքերի ու մտքերի մասին, ավելի լավ կլիներ հորդորեիք Ձեր կոլեգա Տեր Շահենին մոտավորապես այսպիսի խոսքերով "Եղբայրդ իմ պատվական, միթե իսկական հայորդուն վայել է  Սուրբ Սարգսից 100 մետր հեռավորությամբ գնդակահարվածներին կոչել "այսպես կոչված անմեղ զոհեր" կամ "Եղբայր իմ օծակից, իսկական հայորդի լինելու համար հեչ պարտադիր չէ քահանայական կոչումը վերածել ընտանեական բիզնեսի ու քահանա դարձնել հարազատ եղբորդ"

----------


## Սելավի

> Հարցը նորմալ ձևակերպելու համար երկար նյութ պիտի գրեմ, բայց ոչ ժամանակ կաա, ոչ էլ ցանկություն. 
> Բայց եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում, իմ կարդացած նյութում (երում), գրված էր, որ 2012 թիվը Աստվածաշնչում նույնպես հիշատակվում է: ՈՒղղակի ուզում եմ իմանալ, այդպիսի թիվ կա Աստվածաշնչում, և եթե կա, ինչի մասին է:


Ներողություն  եմ  խնդրում  բոլորից,  որ  ես,  չլինելով  եկեղեցական՝  սակայն  ուզում  եմ  պատասխանել  Վիստուլի   հարցին:
   Այո   Վիստուլ  ջան   2012   թվականը    հիշատակվում  է    Աստվածաշնչում,   թվոց  գրքում,  բայց  բոլորը  չեն  որ  կարողանում  են  հասկանալ  այդ   գրքում  զետեղված   բազմաբովանդակ   թվերի  իմաստը,  դրա  համար  էլ  մեր     սիրելի  և  շնորհառատ   եկեղեցականները   հնարավոր  է  որ  չիմանան  այդ  թվերը  կարդալու  և  խորքային  իմաստը  հասկանալու  մեխանիզմը:

  Կոնկրետ  որպես  այդպես  բացահայտ  2012 թվական  ու  դրա  բացատրություն  գրված  չի  Աստվածաշնչում,  սակայն  երբ  Աստծո  ողորմությամբ  իմաստությունը  սկսումա  հոսել  մարդկանց  մեջ,   մարդիկ  սկսում  են  բացահայտել  անգամ  Աստվածաշնչում  զետեղված  ամեն  մի  դրված   ստորակետի  իմաստը,  Ինչպես  նաև   ունենում  են  համապատասխան  իմաստություն    թվագիտությունից:
 Աստվածաշնչում  տեղ  գտած  թվերը  բացահայտում  են  ամբողջ  տիեզերքը,  որպիսզի  չխորանամ  շատ  մանրամասների  մեջ  միայն  ասեմ,    հայտնության  գրքի  մեջ  կա  այսպիսի   նախադասություն  « ԵՎ  ՏԵՍԱ  ՆՈՐ  ԵՐԿԻՆՔ  ՈՒ  ԵՐԿԻՐ»  ես  քեզ  հավաստիացնում  եմ,  անկախ  ամեն  բանից  թե  մեր  սիրելի   եկեղեցակաները  ինչ  պատասխան  կտան  քո  հարցին՝  թվոց  գրքի  թվագիտության  բացահայտումը   մի  քանի  անգամ  մատնանշում  է  այս  վեր  նշած  նախադասության  տարեթիվը  2012 թվականը:
Ու  ոչ  միայն  Աստվածաշնչում  է  նշված  այս  տրեթիվը:  Հնդկական  խհոպի  ցեղախմբի  մարգարեություններում  էլ  կա  այս  նույն  բովանդակությամբ  մարգարեություն,  2012  թվականի  մասին,  մայաների  օրացույցն  էլ  է  նշում  այս  տարեթիվը:
 Սա  մարդկության  անցումն  է  հաջորդ  փուլ,  ամբողջ  բնությունը  1987  թվականից   սկսած    նախապատրաստվում  է   այս  անցմանը,  համապատասխան  ՄԱՐԴԻԿ (ԻՆԴԻԳՈՆԵՐԸ)  արդեն  այստեղ  են,  ջրերը   սկսել  են  կատարել  իրենց  համապատասխան  ֆունկցիան,  մարդկության  գիտակցությունը  սկսում  է  փոխվել  համապատասխան  էնէրգիայի  շնորհիվ,  ամբողջ  տիեզերքը  արագացել  է:   

 Մի  խոսքո  ամբողջ     տիեզերքը   եռուզեռի  մեջ  է,  տիեզերքի  արագացումը՝  և  գրեթե  ամեն  օր  նորանոր   ֆենոմենների  նկատելը  գիտնականերին  ապշեցրել  է,  այն  ինչը  պիտի  տեղի  ունենար  մեկ  փոքր   12  ցիկլային  տարում  տեղիյա  ունենում  հաշված  օրերում:
Եվ  այս  ամենը  կապվածա  2012 թվականի  հետ:

Բնագետները  ապշած  են  ջրերից,  նրանք  այլևս  չեն  թաքցնում  որ  ջրերը  գիտակցություն  ունեն  և  ենթարկվում  են  մարդկության    մտքին,    Թուրքիայի  տարածքում  հայտնաբերեցին  ջրի  մի  տեսակ  որը  ցնցեց  ամբողջ  գիտությանը,  այդ  ջուրը  ունի  բյուրեղյա  մաքրություն  և  երբ  այդ  ջրի  կաթիլները  խառնում  են  ամենաանտանելի  ձևով  կեղտոտ    ջրին,  նա  հաշված  րոպեներում  ամբողջ  այդ  ջրային   զանգվածը  վերածումա  բյուրեղյա  մաքրությամբ  ջրի,  անգամ  Ջորջիա  նահանգում  գտնվող  մի  լաբարատորիայում  այդ  ջրի  կաթիլները   խառնել  են  նաֆթով  լեցուն  տակառին  և  այդ   տակառի  պարունակությունը  փոխակերպվելա  մաքուր  զուլալ  ջրի:  
 Հետո  շարունակել  են  իրենց  փորձարկումը  և  այդ  ջրից   որոշակի  քանակությամբ   լցրել  են  գետի  մեջ,  Հինգ  ամիս  հետո  ոչ  թե  միայն   գետնա  ամբողջությամբ  մաքրվել,  այլ  նաև  եռեսուն  մետր  շառավիղով  ամբողջ  տարածքնա  մաքրվել  կեղտոտ  օդից:  Նույն  տեսակի  ջուր  հայտնաբերել  են  նաև  Չիլիյում,    խոսակցություններ  կան  որ  Բանֆի  հրաշալի  բնության  մեջ  էլ  են  հայտնաբերել  այդ   տեսակի  ջուր:
Բժշկությունը  ապշածա  Ինդիգոներից,  նրանց  արյան  մեջ  սրսկում  են  ամենաբարձր  դոզայով  սպիդի,  ռակի  և  ուրիշ  զանազան  մահացու  վիրուսներ,  սակայն   այդ  երեխաների  արյունը  վերացնումա  այդ  վիրուսներին:  
Շատ  երկար  կլինի  որ  գրեմ  ամբողջը:
   Գիտնակաները   չեն  կարողանում  գտնել  այս  կատարվող  առեղծվածների   բացատրությունը,  չնայած  որ  1987   թվականից   սկսած  Հոգին  տալիս  էր  ինֆորմացիա  այս  բոլորի  մասին,  սակայն  բոլորը  ծիծաղում   ու  չէին  հավատում  անգամ  եկեղեցականները  չեին  հավատում  որ  այդ  ինֆորմացին  Հոգին  է  տալիս  համարելով  որ  Աստված  այդ  ձևով «չենելինգ»  ինֆորմացիա  չի  տալիս,  մոռանալով  որ  նույն  Աստվածաշունչը  չենելինգի  միջոցով  է  տրվել  մարդկությանը:
Գիտեմ  Վիստա  ջան  սա  կհամարես  ֆանտազիա,  բայց  չշտապես,  եթե  ցանկանաս  այս  ելույթի    աուդիո  լեկցիայի   տարբերակը  կարող  եմ  տալ  լսես,   որի  մասին  հենց  իրենք  են  խոսում,  որը   տեղիյա  ունեցել  Մոսկվայում  և  ձայնագրվելա  ռուսերեն:    
Սակայն  եթե  այդ  նույն   հարգաժան   գիտնականները  լսեին  եկեղեցականներին,  իսկ  մեր  սիրելի  եկեղեցականներն  էլ  կարողանայն  գոնե  տաս  տոկոսով  հասկանայն    Աստվածաշունչի  «տողատակերիում»  գրված  ինֆորմացիան,  այսպիսի  իրարանցում  չէր  լինի  գիտնակաների  մեջ: 
Հիմա  Ամերիկայում  լույսա  տեսել  գիրք  « Աստվածաշնչի կոդը»  վերնագրով  և կարծեմ  այդ  գրքի  հետա  գալիս  մի       ծրագիր  որը  տեղադրում  էս  կոմպի  մեջ  և  համապատախան  բառը  տեղադրելով  Աստվածաշնչից   տալիսա  համապատասխան  ինֆորմացիան:
Օրինակ՝  գրում  էս  սպիդ  և  այդ  ծրագիրը  Աստվածաշնչի  առաջի  հինգ  գրքերի  միջից  ազատվելով  կոդավորված  գրառումից  տալիսա  սպիդի  մասին  ամբողջ  ինֆորմացիան  և  երբ  տեղադրել  են  այդ  բառը   այդ  ծրագրում,  կարդացել  են  թե  երբա  սկսվելու,  ինչիցա  սկսվելու,  ինչքան  մարդա  մահանալու  դրանից  և  երբա  վերջանալու, ամենահետաքրքիրը  նայա  որ  վերջանալը  եղելա  նոր  երեխաների  աշխարհ  գալով,  այսինքի  Ինդիգոներով,  վերջում  էլ  թվականը  տվելա  2012:    

 Մի  խոսքով  սա  շատ  ծավալուն  թեմա  է,  սակայն  աշխատեցի  մի  քանի  տողով  նկարագրեմ  2012 թվականի   հետ  կապվածը:  Աստվածաշնչում  շատ  ավելի  ինֆորմացիա  կա  այս  տարեթվի  հետ  կապված,  տեսնում  էս,  ոչ  թե  միայն  թվագիտություն  իմացողներն  են  դա    ասում,  այլ  նաև  այդ   նորագույն  ծրագիրնա  արդեն  կոդավորումից  ազատվելով  կարդում  նույն  ինֆորմացիան  որը  գրվածա  Աստվածաշնչում: 
Նորից  ներողություն  եմ  խնդրում  բոլոր  եկեղեցականներից  որ  ես     պատասխանեցի  այս  հարցին: 
  Սիրելի  եկեղեցականներ  հույսով  եմ,  որ  հնարավորություն  կունենանք  կարդալու   նաև     ձեր   տված    պատասխանը:

----------

VisTolog (03.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Նման բան բնավ չէր ենթադրվում: Այս փորձությունը երկու նշանակետ ուներ: Առաջինը, որ սատանան ինքը ամաչեր և պարտվեր: *Երկրորդը, որը մեզ համար է կարևոր` այն է, որ սատանայի բերած փորձություններով մենք կարող ենք հասկանալ, որ այն ամեն նյութականը, որը որ կա, ամենևին էլ չարժե, որ հանուն դրա մարդ հրաժարվի Աստծուց և Նրա խոսքից:* Մենք տեսանք, որ սատանան փորձում էր խաբել և առաջարկել այն ամենը, ինչ իրենը չէր: Նույնպես և մենք մեր առօրյայում շատ հեշտությամբ խաբում ենք ու խաբվում  մեր առջև դրված որևէ փայլուն մի բանի պատճառով` մոռանալով, որ աստվածային ճշմարտությունն անանց է: Եթե մենք հավատքով զորանանք, ինքնրես մեր ասածներին հավատանք և հետևենք, հավատանք այն ամեն բարի բանին, ինչ գործում ենք և անսասան մնանք  մեր ճշմարիտ որոշումների մեջ և բնականաբար այս ամենը լինի Աստծո խոսքով համեմված, ապա մենք նույնպես մեջ առջև ծառացած փորձությունները կարող ենք նույնքան հեշտությամբ հաղթահարել: 
> Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա


Տե՛ր Շմավոն, մի՞թե սատանան Հիսուսին փորձում էր նրա համար, որ մենք դրանից դասեր քաղենք: Ի՞նչ է, սատատան մեզ լավությու՞ն էր անում :Think:  Չէ՞ որ նա հստակ գիտեր Հիսուս ով է և համոզված էր, որ նա երբեք չէր դավաճանի Աստծուն:
Այդ դեպքում ո՞րն էր այդտեղ Հիսուսին փորձելու սատանայի դրդապատճառը;

----------


## Second Chance

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր.
Ի՞նչ կասեք դուք աուրայի մասին: Ասենք որ ասում են այս մարդը վատ, կամ լավ աուրա ունի: Ընդհանրապես այդ հարցը որևէ բացատրություն ունի՞ քրիստոնեության մեջ :Unsure: :

Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## յոգի

Հարգելի Քահանա ճիշտ՞ է որ Եկեղեցին և ղեկավարությունը օրենք են ընդունել բոլոր աղանդները վերացնելու համար, միյայն Առաքելական Եկեղէցին է մնալու որպէս կրոնական կենտրոն...
Շնորհակալություն...

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Հայր (ի միջի այլոց ինչի են նման ձևով դիմում եկեղեցու սպասավորներին..? Տեր Հայր-ը որ բառացի նայում ենք ավելի շատ վերաբերում է Աստծուն) մի հարց արդեն տվել եմ, մեկն էլ ավելացնեմ եթե դեմ չեք: Պաս պահելը Աստվածաշնչում է խորհուրդ տրվում, թե մեր եկեղեցու նախաձեռնությունն է եղել?


Հայրը մկն, ով Աստված է: Եւ Տերը մեկն է, որ նույն Աստված է: Սակայն բացի աստվածաբանական այս հարթությունից, մենք նաև առօրյա շփում ունենք մարդկային հարաբերությունների ոլորտում, ուր յուրաքանչյուրն ունի իր գործառույթը և կոչումը: Եթե այդպես լիներ, ապա երկրի վրա չպիտի լիներ դատավոր, քանի որ դատավորը միակն է` Աստված, չպիտի լիներ դատախազ, քանի որ մեղադրողը Աստված է: Չպիտի լինի փաստաբան, քանի որ արդարացնողն էլ Աստված է: Չպիտի լինի ուսուցիչ, քանի որ ճշմարիտ ուսուցիչ Աստված է: Ծնողին հայր չպիտի կոչենք, քանի որ մեկ Հայր ունենք` երկնքում է: Եւ այսպես շարունակ: Բայց մենք ապրում ենք երկրի վրա, ունենք հայր, ուսուցիչ, դատավորներ, դատախազներ և այլոք: Ապա նաև ունենք տեր հայրեր և հայր սուրբեր, սրբազաններ, ովքեր որ մարդիկ են և կատարում են իրենց առաքելությունն ու ծառայությունը այս երկրի վրա և ունեն համապատասխանաբար կոչումներ, որոնք որ նույնացնել Աստծո կոչումների հետ և հավասարեցնել նրանց առնվազն անմտություն է: 
Ինչ վերաբերվում է պահքին, ապա այն մշտապես գոյություն է ունեցել դերևս նախաքրիստոնեական շրջանում և մեծամասամբ հրեաների մոտ: Ինքին պահքը ազատ կամքի դրսևորման ենթակա է: Նշանակում է նաև հրաժարում ամեն տեսակ խանգարող երևույթենրից` պիղծ  խոսքից, մտքից, սնունդից և այլն: Ի դեպ, պահոց շրջանի, գալիք Ավագ շաբաթվա և Ս. Հարության տոնի մասին, նաև զատկական պատմությունների մասին կարող եք ընթերցել Արարատյան Հայրապետական թեմի *www.qahana.am * կայքում:

----------


## REAL_ist

> պիղծ  խոսքից, մտքից, սնունդից և այլն


Ինչ է նշանակում պիղծ սնունդ? Աստվածաշնչում նման բան կա?

----------


## VisTolog

> Ներողություն  եմ  խնդրում  բոլորից,  որ  ես,  չլինելով  եկեղեցական՝  սակայն  ուզում  եմ  պատասխանել  Վիստուլի   հարցին:
>    Այո   Վիստուլ  ջան   2012   թվականը    հիշատակվում  է    Աստվածաշնչում,   թվոց  գրքում,  բայց  բոլորը  չեն  որ  կարողանում  են  հասկանալ  այդ   գրքում  զետեղված   բազմաբովանդակ   թվերի  իմաստը,  դրա  համար  էլ  մեր     սիրելի  և  շնորհառատ   եկեղեցականները   հնարավոր  է  որ  չիմանան  այդ  թվերը  կարդալու  և  խորքային  իմաստը  հասկանալու  մեխանիզմը:
> 
>   Կոնկրետ  որպես  այդպես  բացահայտ  2012 թվական  ու  դրա  բացատրություն  գրված  չի  Աստվածաշնչում,  սակայն  երբ  Աստծո  ողորմությամբ  իմաստությունը  սկսումա  հոսել  մարդկանց  մեջ,   մարդիկ  սկսում  են  բացահայտել  անգամ  Աստվածաշնչում  զետեղված  ամեն  մի  դրված   ստորակետի  իմաստը,  Ինչպես  նաև   ունենում  են  համապատասխան  իմաստություն    թվագիտությունից:
>  Աստվածաշնչում  տեղ  գտած  թվերը  բացահայտում  են  ամբողջ  տիեզերքը,  որպիսզի  չխորանամ  շատ  մանրամասների  մեջ  միայն  ասեմ,    հայտնության  գրքի  մեջ  կա  այսպիսի   նախադասություն  « ԵՎ  ՏԵՍԱ  ՆՈՐ  ԵՐԿԻՆՔ  ՈՒ  ԵՐԿԻՐ»  ես  քեզ  հավաստիացնում  եմ,  անկախ  ամեն  բանից  թե  մեր  սիրելի   եկեղեցակաները  ինչ  պատասխան  կտան  քո  հարցին՝  թվոց  գրքի  թվագիտության  բացահայտումը   մի  քանի  անգամ  մատնանշում  է  այս  վեր  նշած  նախադասության  տարեթիվը  2012 թվականը:
> Ու  ոչ  միայն  Աստվածաշնչում  է  նշված  այս  տրեթիվը:  Հնդկական  խհոպի  ցեղախմբի  մարգարեություններում  էլ  կա  այս  նույն  բովանդակությամբ  մարգարեություն,  2012  թվականի  մասին,  մայաների  օրացույցն  էլ  է  նշում  այս  տարեթիվը:
>  Սա  մարդկության  անցումն  է  հաջորդ  փուլ,  ամբողջ  բնությունը  1987  թվականից   սկսած    նախապատրաստվում  է   այս  անցմանը,  համապատասխան  ՄԱՐԴԻԿ (ԻՆԴԻԳՈՆԵՐԸ)  արդեն  այստեղ  են,  ջրերը   սկսել  են  կատարել  իրենց  համապատասխան  ֆունկցիան,  մարդկության  գիտակցությունը  սկսում  է  փոխվել  համապատասխան  էնէրգիայի  շնորհիվ,  ամբողջ  տիեզերքը  արագացել  է:   
> 
>  Մի  խոսքո  ամբողջ     տիեզերքը   եռուզեռի  մեջ  է,  տիեզերքի  արագացումը՝  և  գրեթե  ամեն  օր  նորանոր   ֆենոմենների  նկատելը  գիտնականերին  ապշեցրել  է,  այն  ինչը  պիտի  տեղի  ունենար  մեկ  փոքր   12  ցիկլային  տարում  տեղիյա  ունենում  հաշված  օրերում:
> ...


Թեկուզ թեմայից մի փոքր կշեղվեմ, բայց չէի կարող չպատասխանել. :Pardon: 
Վերջին 1-2 ամսում սկսել եմ այնքան տեղեկություններ հավաքել, և 2012 թվականի և անցյալի (Մայաները, Եգիպտացիները... Աստվածաշունչը... առասպել-ավանդությունները տարբեր ժեղովուրդների) մասին, որ այդ ամեն ինչը այնքան տպավորիչ էր, որ մի քանի օր անդադար այդ ուղղությամբ էի մտածում... ( չնայած հիմա էլ ): ՈՒղղակի ճիշտ ես, այդքան նյութը այստեղ գրելը շատ երկար կլինի, ու անհամապատասխան թեմային: 

ՀԳ. Այս ամենի մասին մի օր ծավալուն նյութերով թեմա երևի կբացեմ.  :Smile:

----------


## vahram456

Կա արդյոք Աստված ետե այո ապա ինչու է թույլ տալիս որ մարդիկ կատարեն այդքան մեղքեր

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե քեզ թվում է, որ Ս. Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչը, դուրս գալով Խոր Վիրապից, միանգամից 301թ.-ին ժողովրդին մաինգամից համոզեց, կամ ինչպես դու ես ասում, բռնի ուժով ստիպեց ընդունել քրիստոնեությունը, ապա սխալվում ես: Մի մոռացիր, որ 44թ., ապա 60-ական թթ. –ին Ս. Թադեոս և Բարդուղիմեոս առաքյալներն իրենց քարոզչական, նաև ցմահ գործունեությունը տարածեցին հենց հայոց աշխարհում: Եւ ո?րն էր դրա արդյունքը: Այն, որ հիմնադրվեից եպիսկոպոսական աթոռներ, որոնց միջոցովկարգավորվում էր քրիստոնյաների կայնքը հայոց աշխարհում: Իսկ քրիստոնյաներն այնքան էլ քիչ չէին: Նրանց թիվը 3-րդ դարի կեսերին հասնում էր մոտ 100.000: Եւ սրանք բնակչության գիտակից, նաև ազնվական մարդիկ էին: Չեմ մտածում, որ քրիստոնյաներն այնքան քիչ լինեին, որ նրանց նկատմամբ պետական հալածանք սկսվեր: Սա վկայում է այն բանի մասին, որ նրանք բավականին շատ էին և իրենց բազմությամբ վախեցնում էին թագավորներին և իշխողներին: Եւ այս քրիստոնյաների բազմության հիման վրա, նաև ունենալով վերը թվարկված նախադրյալները` Ս. Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչը և Տրդատ թագավորը կարողացան Քրիստոնյա Հայաստան կառուցել: Բռնի ուժով որևիցե գաղափարախոսություն կամ կրոն չի կարող մարդկանց համար դառնալ այնքան հարազատ, որ հանուն դրա հնարավոր լիներ զոհաբերել ընտանիքը և սեփական անձը: 
> Այս ամենից զատ բռնի ուժով սերմանած որևէ մի բան չի կարող երկար կյանք ունենալ: Օրինակ Ձեզ Խորհրդային իշխանությունները: Իսկ քրիստոնեությունը Հայաստանում իր սկբնավորման օրվանից գոյություն ունի շուրջ 2000 տարի: Մտածում եմ, որ այս ցուցանիշը արդեն իսկ հերքում է  քո` բռնի ուժի մասին թյուր կարծիքը:  
> Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա



«Չեմ մտածում, որ քրիստոնյաներն այնքան քիչ լինեին, որ նրանց նկատմամբ պետական հալածանք սկսվեր:»Հենց այդ ուղությամբ էլ սկսեք մտածել,իսկ այն որ ենթադրություններով հերքում եք ուրեմն ասեմ որ շատ շատ անհիմն են,ինքը Ագաթանգեղոսն է անգամ իմ ասածները վկայում,հետաքրքիր է չէ՞,այրել ԳՐՔԵՐ,սպանել մարդկանց,ջարդել արձաններ,վերացնել տաճարներ ԱՅՍԻՆՔՆ վերացնել ՄՇԱԿՈՒՅԹ,այստեղ են ասել թուրքը տենց բան չէր անի,կեցցե թուլամորդ Տրդհատը և ազգիս պարծանք «Լուսավորիչը»:
Ի դեպ իմ հարցին այնուամենայնիվ չպատասխանեցիք:

----------


## Gayl

> Ցավում եմ, որ Օնանի պատմությունը քեզ համար դարձավ ամբողջ Աստվաշածնչից հրաժարվելու և հիասթափվելու առիթ: Եթե դու նման փոքրիկ դրվագների պատճառով մեծ բաներից հրաժավես, ապա կյանքումդ լուրջ փորձության չես կարողանա դիմակայել: Իսկ դա ավելի ցավոտ է: Հուսամ, որ Աստծո լույսը քո սրտում իր անդրադարձը կունենա, և մենք քեզ կրկին մեր հավատացյալների շարքում կտեսնենք: 
> Դառնալով հարցիդ` ասեմ, որ Աստված ժամանակի ընթացքոմ չի փոխվում, ինչպես դու փորձեցիր նկատել: Այս պատմությունը և ավանդույթը ինքնին /մահացած եղբոր համար նրա կնոջից երեխա ունենալը մյուս եղբորից/ միայն հրեաներինն էր: Առայսօր նրանք շատ օրենքներ ունեն, որոնք մեզ համար անհեթեթ են: Բայց այնուամենայնիվ այս օրենքները տրվեցին հրեաներին , որպեսզի իրենց էթնոսը հնարավորինս կայանա, և որպես Աստծո ընտրյալ ժողովուրդ նրանք բազմանան: Եւ այս երևույթն ամենևին չի կարելի կապել մտքով շնանալու կամ չշնանալու հետ: Սրանք տարբեր հասկացություններ են և անգամ որևիցե եզրագիծ ընդհանուր չունեն: Մեկը կոչ է անում մեղքից հեռու մնալ, մյուսը` զավակ ունենալ: 
> Փիլիսոփայության մեջ կա հետաքրքրիր մի դրույթ. Ցանկացած երևույթ դիտարկել այն հարության մեջ, որում որ այն ներակայացված է: Այստեղ դու օրինակ բերեցիր երկու տարբեր հարթություններից: Մեկը` պատվիրանի հաստատումն է նոր դրույթով, որով նաև հասկանալի է դառնում, որ պարտադիր չէ մեղքը ֆիզիկապես գործել, այլ մտովի այն գործելն արդեն իսկ համարվում է իբրև գործված: Իսկ մյուսը` հնազանդության և խոնրահության մասին է: Թե իրականում որ որդին հնազանդվեց հոր կամքին: Այնպես որ սրանից ավել բացատրություններ պետք չեն: Եւ դու փոքր-ինչ շփոթվել ես` մտածելով, որ հակասություն ես գտել: Պիտի հորդորեմ, ավելի ուշադիր կարդաս Աստվաշածունչը և ոչ թե հակասություն փնտրես, այլ Աստծո կենարար խոսքը, որ քեզ համար հեղափոխող կլինի:


Ես էլ թարսի պես հիմա հասկանում եմ թե ժամանակին ինչ ճիշտ բան եմ արել,ուրեմն երեք ամիս առաջ ձեռքս վերձրեցի նորից հին կտակարանը,այնտեղից մեզ հայերիս վերաբերող շատ բաներ կա և պետք է անպայման կարդայի որ հարցերիս պատասխանը գտնեի,բայց էլի հասա Մովսեսի գլխին ու չկարողացա և Օնանի դեպքը միակը չի ինքը պիղծ Աբրահամը իր պիղծ որդիներով ուղակի սրտխառնուք էր առաջացնում,ինչպե՞ս կարելի է կնոջդ տաս ուրիշինի,իսկ Ձեր «ճշմարիտ» Աստվածը փոխանակ Աբրահամին պատժի որ կնոջ դիմաց աջառներ ու հարստությունա վերձրել հլա մի բան էլ Փարավոնի վրայա մունաթ գալիս:Ի դեպ իմ հարցը մնաց անպատասխան,եթե պետք է Աստծո կամոք այդպես շատանան էտ հրեա կոչվածները ուրեմն էլ ավելացնելու բան չունեմ,ուղակի չեմ հասկանում ի՞նչպես եք ընդունում հրեաների Աստծոն:

----------


## Mankik

Երեխան մկրտված է, հաղորդության ընթացքում մոտենում ենք հաղորդություն ստանալու: Քահանան մեզ հաղորդություն է տալիս, բայց երեխային չի տալիս... Ինչու՞: 
Երեխաները չպե՞տք է հաղորդվեն:

----------


## Gayl

> Մի  խոսքով  սա  շատ  ծավալուն  թեմա  է,  սակայն  աշխատեցի  մի  քանի  տողով  նկարագրեմ  2012 թվականի   հետ  կապվածը:  Աստվածաշնչում  շատ  ավելի  ինֆորմացիա  կա  այս  տարեթվի  հետ  կապված,  տեսնում  էս,  ոչ  թե  միայն  թվագիտություն  իմացողներն  են  դա    ասում,  այլ  նաև  այդ   նորագույն  ծրագիրնա  արդեն  կոդավորումից  ազատվելով  կարդում  նույն  ինֆորմացիան  որը  գրվածա  Աստվածաշնչում: 
> Նորից  ներողություն  եմ  խնդրում  բոլոր  եկեղեցականներից  որ  ես     պատասխանեցի  այս  հարցին: 
>   Սիրելի  եկեղեցականներ  հույսով  եմ,  որ  հնարավորություն  կունենանք  կարդալու   նաև     ձեր   տված    պատասխանը:


Ես այսպիսի բաներին շատ լուրջ եմ վերաբերվում,անչափ հետաքրքիր է,բայց մի բան հարցնեմ 2012 թվականին ո՞նց ենք իմանալու որ հաջորդ փուլ ենք անցել,որն է լինելու նշանը,մնաց երեք տարի,բայց այդքան էլ չի զգացվում,համ էլ ջրի հետ կապված ասեմ որ եթե չեմ սխալվում ջուրը միշտ էլ հիշողություն է ունեցել և այդպիսի բաներ միշտ էլ եղել են:

----------


## Ambrosine

*ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*
*Եթե ամեն ինչ ըստ պլանավորվածի լինի, ապա ապրիլի երկրորդ կեսին՝ ավելի մոտ վերջին, ակումբում՝ Տեր Շմավոնի նախաձեռնությամբ, կանցկացնենք քննարկում /հավանաբար օնլայն/ ՝ ՁԻԱՀ-ի շուրջ: Հնարավոր է, որ մեզ միանան նաև ՁԻԱՀ-ով հիվանդ մարդիկ:
Իսկ թե այս թեմայում կքննարկենք, թե նորը կբացենք, դա դեռ կորոշենք:

Այնպես որ ուշադիր եղեք, քննարկման օրվա ու ժամի մասին լրացուցիչ կհայտարարվի*

----------

aerosmith (13.05.2009), Monk (06.04.2009), monster (26.04.2009), murmushka (09.05.2009), Լեո (10.05.2009), ԿԳԴ (06.04.2009), Մարկիզ (07.04.2009), Ուրվական (06.04.2009), Սելավի (05.04.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> Ես այսպիսի բաներին շատ լուրջ եմ վերաբերվում,անչափ հետաքրքիր է,բայց մի բան հարցնեմ 2012 թվականին ո՞նց ենք իմանալու որ հաջորդ փուլ ենք անցել,որն է լինելու նշանը,մնաց երեք տարի,բայց այդքան էլ չի զգացվում,համ էլ ջրի հետ կապված ասեմ որ եթե չեմ սխալվում ջուրը միշտ էլ հիշողություն է ունեցել և այդպիսի բաներ միշտ էլ եղել են:


Գայլ  ջան,  էդ  անցման  համար  հատուկ  նշաններ  չկան,  դա  համապատասխան  էներգիան  է  այդ  թվականից  սկսելու  մտնել  երկիր  մոլորակ,  և  այդ  էներգիայի  շնորհիվ  մարդկության  գիտակցությունը  կամաց  կամաց  փոփոխության է  ենթարկվելու:
Մենք   վերջապես  իմանալու  ենք,  թե    ովքեր  ենք,  և  ինչ  ենք  անում  այստեղ,  ինչպես  գիտեն՝  այս  նոր  տեսակի   մարդկության  ներկայացուցիչները:

Գայլ  ջան  մի  քիչ  լավ  չի  ստացվում,  էս  բաժնում  քահանան  պիտի  պատասխանի  հարցերին,  բայց   մենք  ակամայից  երկխոսության  մեջ  ենք  ընկնում:

Արի  ստեղ մենք  իրար  հարցեր  չտանք  լավ:

----------

Gayl (06.04.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

Չհամբերեցի :Jpit: 
Ահա ձեզ այն նյութերի մի մասը, որը վերջին մեկ ամսում հավաքել եմ. Վերաբերվում է ոչ միայն 2012 թվականին, այլև այն խնդիրներին, որոնք սպառնում են Երկիր մոլորակին` հետևաբար նաև մեզ.

http://dyavl.ucoz.com/2012.docx
http://dyavl.ucoz.com/earth.doc
http://dyavl.ucoz.com/Allinone.docx
http://dyavl.ucoz.com/2012.docx

Սրանցից որոշների համար Օֆիս 2007-ա պետք.  :Jpit:

----------

Սելավի (11.04.2009)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Օրհնեցեք տեր Հայր............
> *Հայաստանում իսկական քահանա կա, մանրամասնեմ, հոգևոր սպասավոր, որն իրոք ապրում է աստծո պատվիրաններով... և այլն, դուք հասկացաք, հա??? կա???*


Այո, կան: Անձամբ ես ինքս ճանաչում եմ: Սակայն մենք պետք է հիշենք, որ քահանան մարդ է` մսից, արյունից և ինքն էլ, ինչպես ցանկացած մարդ, մեղավոր էակ է: Պետք չէ հոգևորականներին ընդհանրապես բարձրացնել դեպի երկինք և ոտքերի տակ ամպեր դնել: Քահանան Աստծո խոսքի սպասավորն է, ով հոգևոր ասպարեզում իշխանություն ունի: Խորհուրդ կտամ որևէ հոգևորականի չհամեմատել մյուսի հետ: Եւ եզրակացություններ անել, թե մեկը լավն է, մյուսը` վատ, մեկի հավատքը շատ է, մյուսինը` քիչ: ՄԱրդը չէ, որ այդ հարցրերը պետք է դատի: Պետք չէ ավելորդ մեղք վերցնել հոգու վրա: Սա անձամբ քեզ չեմ ասում: Պազրապես, առիթն եղավ, արտահայտվեցի:
_
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------

Monk (06.04.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Հարգելի Տեր Շմավոն քահանա: Ինձ մի հարց միշտ հուզել ա, չգիտեմ ինչի՝ չեմ տվել այստեղ: Ինչու է Հիսուսը խաչի վրա ասում «Հայր ինչու՞ լքեցիր ինձ»: Մի՞թե Աստված լքել էր իրեն:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգարժան Տեր Հայր, թաքնված զայրույթը տեսանելի էր բայց երբեք արդարացված:
> Հենց միայն  Ներսես Մեծի, Խրիմյան Հայրիկի հետ Եզրաս եպիսկոպոսին ու Եղիշե աբեղային համեմատություն մեջ դնելը ինչ ասես արժեր: Հուսով եմ Ձեր այս համեմատությունը կկարդան "ուր որ անկ է" և ըստ արժանվույն կգնահատեն այն:
> Հարգարժան Տեր Հայր, կխնդրեի ավելի լրջությամբ վերաբերվել հարցերիս, որպիսի պատասխանում ժամանակագրական վրիպակները ավելի քիչ ու գոնե ոչ ակնառու լինեին: Ասենք Խրիմյան Հայրիկի "ով պարզ գյուղական քահանա էր, սակայն երբ որ ժողովուրդը նրան կաթողիկոս ընտրեց, նա շատ արագ կերպով ստացավ բոլոր աստիճանները" մասով:
> Հարգարժան Տեր Հայր, միգուցե Դուք նկատի ունեիք Ձագեձորցուն, որը աշխարհական էր ւ մի օրվա մեջ ստացավ բոլոր քահանայական աստիճանները դառնալով Կաթողիկոս: Քանի որ Խչիմայն Հայրիկը պարզ գյուղական քահանա չէր երբ ընտրվեց կաթողիկոս: Ավելի կոնկրետ նրապարզ գյուղական քահանայից մինչ կաթողիկոս ճանապարհը անցել է Տարոնի առաջնորդության, Սուրբ Կարապետ վանքի վանահայրության, ու վերջապես Կ.Պոլսի պատրարքության միջով: 
> 1862 թ -Տարոնի Առաջնորդ
> 1869 թ.- Կ. Պոլսի պատրիարք
> 1892թ - Ամենայն Հայոց Կաթողիկոս
> Սա "Արմենիա" հեռուստաընկերության տաղավարը չէ, հարգարժան Տեր Հայր, ուր հովո մկո բգո երգիծաբանները բուռն օվիացիայով են ընդունում Պողոս առաքյալից արված սխալ մեջբերումները:
> Իսկ Պետրոսի քաղաքում Եզրաս եպիսկոպոսի արարքներին ու Մոսկվայում առաջնորդական սխրանքներին, կարծում եմ մամուլում բավականաչափ անդրադարձել են: Եվ ոչ մի հերքում:
> Իսկ իսկական հայորդուն վայել խոսքերի ու մտքերի մասին, ավելի լավ կլիներ հորդորեիք Ձեր կոլեգա Տեր Շահենին մոտավորապես այսպիսի խոսքերով "Եղբայրդ իմ պատվական, միթե իսկական հայորդուն վայել է  Սուրբ Սարգսից 100 մետր հեռավորությամբ գնդակահարվածներին կոչել "այսպես կոչված անմեղ զոհեր" կամ "Եղբայր իմ օծակից, իսկական հայորդի լինելու համար հեչ պարտադիր չէ քահանայական կոչումը վերածել ընտանեական բիզնեսի ու քահանա դարձնել հարազատ եղբորդ"


Ես մի բան հասկացա, որ թերևս դու կարող ես չընդունել  ամեն տեսակ պատասխան, որը չի համապատասխանում քո մտածելակերպին: Խոսքը գնում է <<քեզ վրդովվեցրած>> նշանակումների վերաբերյալ: Ցավում եմ, որ իմ համեմատությունները դու վերագրեցիր անհատական մակարադակին, թեև ես նկատի ունեի զուտ իրողությունը: Բայց այնուհանդերձ, ես մնում եմ իմ կարծիքին, և ջանք չեմ էլ գործադրի քո կարծիքը փոխելու: Քանի որ ակնհայտ է քո` հոգևորականների հանդեպ ունեցած վերաբերմունքը: Չմոռանանք, հոգևորականը մարդ, ով նույնպես սխալական է: Այսքանը քեզ բավ է:
_
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն_

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Գայլ  ջան,  էդ  անցման  համար  հատուկ  նշաններ  չկան,  դա  համապատասխան  էներգիան  է  այդ  թվականից  սկսելու  մտնել  երկիր  մոլորակ,  և  այդ  էներգիայի  շնորհիվ  մարդկության  գիտակցությունը  կամաց  կամաց  փոփոխության է  ենթարկվելու:
> Մենք   վերջապես  իմանալու  ենք,  թե    ովքեր  ենք,  և  ինչ  ենք  անում  այստեղ,  ինչպես  գիտեն՝  այս  նոր  տեսակի   մարդկության  ներկայացուցիչները:
> 
> Գայլ  ջան  մի  քիչ  լավ  չի  ստացվում,  էս  բաժնում  քահանան  պիտի  պատասխանի  հարցերին,  բայց   մենք  ակամայից  երկխոսության  մեջ  ենք  ընկնում:
> 
> Արի  ստեղ մենք  իրար  հարցեր  չտանք  լավ:



*Հարգելի Գայլ, Սելավի, Վիստուլ և մնացյալ բոլոր ակումբցիներ, ում հուզում 2012 թվականի թեման:
Կարիք չկա, իմաստ չկա և անգամ պետք էլ չի փորձել ինչ-որ թվերի կամ կոդերի միջոցով այսպես ասած թաքնված ինֆորմացիա հայթայթել Աստվածաշնչից: Ես կարող եմ ասել,որ Աստվածաշունչը շատ խորը գիրք է, և Աստծո պատգամը երբեմն թաքնվում է այլաբանության մեջ: Սակայն ոչ երբեք թվերի: Աստված Իր զավակներին տալիս է այնքան գիտելիք, որքան որ նա այդ պահին կարող է մարսել: Թվերի հետ կապված այդ բոլոր <<բացահայտումները>> շատ նման են գուշակության, որը բնականաբար մերժվում է Աստծո կողմից և չի ընդունվում: Եթե մի իրողություն տեղի չի ունեցել դեռ, ապա ինչպես այն կարելի է տեսնել?  Անգամ Քրիստոս հայտարարում է, որ Իր Երկրորդ գալստյան մասին գիտի միայն Հայրը, Ով երկնքում է: Եւ փորձել թվերի միջոցով ասել այն, ինչ տեղի չի ունցելե, նշանակում է ընդունել, որ մեր կյանքն ի սկզբանե գծագրված է Աստծո կողմից և մենք չենք կարող այն փոխել: Բայց դա այդպես չէ: Եթե Աստված կամենա որևէ կերպ մեզ ինչ-որ ինֆորմացիա փոխանցել, միանշանակ դա տեղի կունենա ավելի պարզ և մատչելի կերպով, Իր սպասավորների միջոցով,  ինչպես որ նախկինում էր: Եկեղեցին և ընդհանրապես քրիստոնեությունը չի ընդունում թվերի որոշակի հերթականության այդ միստիկ <<բացահայտումները>>: 2012թ., ինչպես նաև 2010, կամ 2017, 18 և այլն որևիցե առանցքային չեն ըստ Աստվածաշնչի: Իսկ ձեր նշած անեմալիաները, արագ զարգացումները կամ բնականա հրաշքները կամ աղետները մարդկության պատմության ընթացքում միշտ էլ եղել են: Դա նորություն չէ:  
Ի դեպ, թվերին նման միստիկ բնույթ հաղորդելը բնորոշ է Եհովայի վկաներ աղանդին, ովքեր հայտնի են իրենց թվային գուշակություն-բացահայտումներով Աստվածաշնչի տեքստերից: Հիշենք նրանց կողմից կանխագուշակված Քրիստոսի բազում գալուստները սկսած 1914թ., կամ աշխարհի կործանումը /իրենց գուշակած հերթական աշխարհի վերջը պետք է լիներ 2000թ.-ին./, որոնք բոլորն էլ այսպես <<գիտական հիմնավորված>> են եղել: 
Քրիստոնեությունը հորդորում է իր հետևորդներին ոչ թե ապրել ապագան գուշակելու ակնալիքով, այլ ներկայիս օրը ապրել այնպես, ասես, թե այն վերջինը լինի: 
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա: *

----------

Ambrosine (06.04.2009)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Ներողություն  եմ  խնդրում  բոլորից,  որ  ես,  չլինելով  եկեղեցական՝  սակայն  ուզում  եմ  պատասխանել  Վիստուլի   հարցին:
>    Այո   Վիստուլ  ջան   2012   թվականը    հիշատակվում  է    Աստվածաշնչում,   թվոց  գրքում,  բայց  բոլորը  չեն  որ  կարողանում  են  հասկանալ  այդ   գրքում  զետեղված   բազմաբովանդակ   թվերի  իմաստը,  դրա  համար  էլ  մեր     սիրելի  և  շնորհառատ   եկեղեցականները   հնարավոր  է  որ  չիմանան  այդ  թվերը  կարդալու  և  խորքային  իմաստը  հասկանալու  մեխանիզմը:
> 
>   Կոնկրետ  որպես  այդպես  բացահայտ  2012 թվական  ու  դրա  բացատրություն  գրված  չի  Աստվածաշնչում,  սակայն  երբ  Աստծո  ողորմությամբ  իմաստությունը  սկսումա  հոսել  մարդկանց  մեջ,   մարդիկ  սկսում  են  բացահայտել  անգամ  Աստվածաշնչում  զետեղված  ամեն  մի  դրված   ստորակետի  իմաստը,  Ինչպես  նաև   ունենում  են  համապատասխան  իմաստություն    թվագիտությունից:
>  Աստվածաշնչում  տեղ  գտած  թվերը  բացահայտում  են  ամբողջ  տիեզերքը,  որպիսզի  չխորանամ  շատ  մանրամասների  մեջ  միայն  ասեմ,    հայտնության  գրքի  մեջ  կա  այսպիսի   նախադասություն  « ԵՎ  ՏԵՍԱ  ՆՈՐ  ԵՐԿԻՆՔ  ՈՒ  ԵՐԿԻՐ»  ես  քեզ  հավաստիացնում  եմ,  անկախ  ամեն  բանից  թե  մեր  սիրելի   եկեղեցակաները  ինչ  պատասխան  կտան  քո  հարցին՝  թվոց  գրքի  թվագիտության  բացահայտումը   մի  քանի  անգամ  մատնանշում  է  այս  վեր  նշած  նախադասության  տարեթիվը  2012 թվականը:
> Ու  ոչ  միայն  Աստվածաշնչում  է  նշված  այս  տրեթիվը:  Հնդկական  խհոպի  ցեղախմբի  մարգարեություններում  էլ  կա  այս  նույն  բովանդակությամբ  մարգարեություն,  2012  թվականի  մասին,  մայաների  օրացույցն  էլ  է  նշում  այս  տարեթիվը:
>  Սա  մարդկության  անցումն  է  հաջորդ  փուլ,  ամբողջ  բնությունը  1987  թվականից   սկսած    նախապատրաստվում  է   այս  անցմանը,  համապատասխան  ՄԱՐԴԻԿ (ԻՆԴԻԳՈՆԵՐԸ)  արդեն  այստեղ  են,  ջրերը   սկսել  են  կատարել  իրենց  համապատասխան  ֆունկցիան,  մարդկության  գիտակցությունը  սկսում  է  փոխվել  համապատասխան  էնէրգիայի  շնորհիվ,  ամբողջ  տիեզերքը  արագացել  է:   
> 
>  Մի  խոսքո  ամբողջ     տիեզերքը   եռուզեռի  մեջ  է,  տիեզերքի  արագացումը՝  և  գրեթե  ամեն  օր  նորանոր   ֆենոմենների  նկատելը  գիտնականերին  ապշեցրել  է,  այն  ինչը  պիտի  տեղի  ունենար  մեկ  փոքր   12  ցիկլային  տարում  տեղիյա  ունենում  հաշված  օրերում:
> ...



*Հարգելի Գայլ, Սելավի, Վիստուլ և մնացյալ բոլոր ակումբցիներ, ում հուզում 2012 թվականի թեման:
Կարիք չկա, իմաստ չկա և անգամ պետք էլ չի փորձել ինչ-որ թվերի կամ կոդերի միջոցով այսպես ասած թաքնված ինֆորմացիա հայթայթել Աստվածաշնչից: Ես կարող եմ ասել,որ Աստվածաշունչը շատ խորը գիրք է, և Աստծո պատգամը երբեմն թաքնվում է այլաբանության մեջ: Սակայն ոչ երբեք թվերի: Աստված Իր զավակներին տալիս է այնքան գիտելիք, որքան որ նա այդ պահին կարող է մարսել: Թվերի հետ կապված այդ բոլոր <<բացահայտումները>> շատ նման են գուշակության, որը բնականաբար մերժվում է Աստծո կողմից և չի ընդունվում: Եթե մի իրողություն տեղի չի ունեցել դեռ, ապա ինչպես այն կարելի է տեսնել?  Անգամ Քրիստոս հայտարարում է, որ Իր Երկրորդ գալստյան մասին գիտի միայն Հայրը, Ով երկնքում է: Եւ փորձել թվերի միջոցով ասել այն, ինչ տեղի չի ունցելե, նշանակում է ընդունել, որ մեր կյանքն ի սկզբանե գծագրված է Աստծո կողմից և մենք չենք կարող այն փոխել: Բայց դա այդպես չէ: Եթե Աստված կամենա որևէ կերպ մեզ ինչ-որ ինֆորմացիա փոխանցել, միանշանակ դա տեղի կունենա ավելի պարզ և մատչելի կերպով, Իր սպասավորների միջոցով,  ինչպես որ նախկինում էր: Եկեղեցին և ընդհանրապես քրիստոնեությունը չի ընդունում թվերի որոշակի հերթականության այդ միստիկ <<բացահայտումները>>: 2012թ., ինչպես նաև 2010, կամ 2017, 18 և այլն որևիցե առանցքային չեն ըստ Աստվածաշնչի: Իսկ ձեր նշած անեմալիաները, արագ զարգացումները կամ բնականա հրաշքները կամ աղետները մարդկության պատմության ընթացքում միշտ էլ եղել են: Դա նորություն չէ:  
Ի դեպ, թվերին նման միստիկ բնույթ հաղորդելը բնորոշ է Եհովայի վկաներ աղանդին, ովքեր հայտնի են իրենց թվային գուշակություն-բացահայտումներով Աստվածաշնչի տեքստերից: Հիշենք նրանց կողմից կանխագուշակված Քրիստոսի բազում գալուստները սկսած 1914թ., կամ աշխարհի կործանումը /իրենց գուշակած հերթական աշխարհի վերջը պետք է լիներ 2000թ.-ին./, որոնք բոլորն էլ այսպես <<գիտական հիմնավորված>> են եղել: 
Քրիստոնեությունը հորդորում է իր հետևորդներին ոչ թե ապրել ապագան գուշակելու ակնալիքով, այլ ներկայիս օրը ապրել այնպես, ասես, թե այն վերջինը լինի: 
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա: *

----------

Ambrosine (06.04.2009), Լուսիանա (02.05.2009), Կտրուկ (06.04.2009)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Երեխան մկրտված է, հաղորդության ընթացքում մոտենում ենք հաղորդություն ստանալու: Քահանան մեզ հաղորդություն է տալիս, բայց երեխային չի տալիս... Ինչու՞: 
> Երեխաները չպե՞տք է հաղորդվեն:


Երեխաները պետք է հաղորդվեն: Ես չեմ կարող ասել, թե ինչու քահանան հաղորդություն չի տվել: Գուցե պատճառ եղել է, կամ թյուրիմացություն է տեղի ուբեցել:
_Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա: _

----------


## VisTolog

> *Հարգելի Գայլ, Սելավի, Վիստուլ և մնացյալ բոլոր ակումբցիներ, ում հուզում 2012 թվականի թեման:
> Կարիք չկա, իմաստ չկա և անգամ պետք էլ չի փորձել ինչ-որ թվերի կամ կոդերի միջոցով այսպես ասած թաքնված ինֆորմացիա հայթայթել Աստվածաշնչից: Ես կարող եմ ասել,որ Աստվածաշունչը շատ խորը գիրք է, և Աստծո պատգամը երբեմն թաքնվում է այլաբանության մեջ: Սակայն ոչ երբեք թվերի: Աստված Իր զավակներին տալիս է այնքան գիտելիք, որքան որ նա այդ պահին կարող է մարսել: Թվերի հետ կապված այդ բոլոր <<բացահայտումները>> շատ նման են գուշակության, որը բնականաբար մերժվում է Աստծո կողմից և չի ընդունվում: Եթե մի իրողություն տեղի չի ունեցել դեռ, ապա ինչպես այն կարելի է տեսնել?  Անգամ Քրիստոս հայտարարում է, որ Իր Երկրորդ գալստյան մասին գիտի միայն Հայրը, Ով երկնքում է: Եւ փորձել թվերի միջոցով ասել այն, ինչ տեղի չի ունցելե, նշանակում է ընդունել, որ մեր կյանքն ի սկզբանե գծագրված է Աստծո կողմից և մենք չենք կարող այն փոխել: Բայց դա այդպես չէ: Եթե Աստված կամենա որևէ կերպ մեզ ինչ-որ ինֆորմացիա փոխանցել, միանշանակ դա տեղի կունենա ավելի պարզ և մատչելի կերպով, Իր սպասավորների միջոցով,  ինչպես որ նախկինում էր: Եկեղեցին և ընդհանրապես քրիստոնեությունը չի ընդունում թվերի որոշակի հերթականության այդ միստիկ <<բացահայտումները>>: 2012թ., ինչպես նաև 2010, կամ 2017, 18 և այլն որևիցե առանցքային չեն ըստ Աստվածաշնչի: Իսկ ձեր նշած անեմալիաները, արագ զարգացումները կամ բնականա հրաշքները կամ աղետները մարդկության պատմության ընթացքում միշտ էլ եղել են: Դա նորություն չէ:  
> Ի դեպ, թվերին նման միստիկ բնույթ հաղորդելը բնորոշ է Եհովայի վկաներ աղանդին, ովքեր հայտնի են իրենց թվային գուշակություն-բացահայտումներով Աստվածաշնչի տեքստերից: Հիշենք նրանց կողմից կանխագուշակված Քրիստոսի բազում գալուստները սկսած 1914թ., կամ աշխարհի կործանումը /իրենց գուշակած հերթական աշխարհի վերջը պետք է լիներ 2000թ.-ին./, որոնք բոլորն էլ այսպես <<գիտական հիմնավորված>> են եղել: 
> Քրիստոնեությունը հորդորում է իր հետևորդներին ոչ թե ապրել ապագան գուշակելու ակնալիքով, այլ ներկայիս օրը ապրել այնպես, ասես, թե այն վերջինը լինի: 
> Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա: *


Գիտեք, ես առաջին անգամն եմ հավատում, որ օրինակ 2012 թվականին աշխարհի վերջ կամ ուրիշ ինչ-որ գլոբալ բան է լինելու: ՈՒ հավատում եմ, քանի որ ոչ մի անգամ այսքան շատ ապացույցներ (նաև այնպիսինները, որոնք կապ չունեն 2012 թվականի հետ) ու փաստեր չեն եղել:
Մեկ ասել են ...1999թ, կլինի աշխարհի վերջ, մեկ 2000թ... 2007թ... բայց ոչինչ էլ չի եղել, քանի որ դրանք ընդամենը պարզ ու ոչինչ չասող հաշվարկներ են եղել: 
Կարծում եմ, որ դուք էլ պետք է կարդաք այդ նյութերը: Համոզված եմ, որ կապեր կգտնեք Աստվածաշնչի հետ:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի Տեր Շմավոն քահանա: Ինձ մի հարց միշտ հուզել ա, չգիտեմ ինչի՝ չեմ տվել այստեղ: Ինչու է Հիսուսը խաչի վրա ասում «Հայր ինչու՞ լքեցիր ինձ»: Մի՞թե Աստված լքել էր իրեն:


Քրիստոս խաչի վրա գամեց մարդկության բոլոր մեղքերը: Եւ նաև այն մեղքը, որը կարելի է կոչել աստվածթողություն, այն է` որ մարդկանց թվումէ , թե Աստված իրենց թղել է: Իրականում մարդիկ են հեռանում Աստծուց: Եւ որպեսզի մարդկանց երևիցե չթվա, թե Աստված հեռացել է իրենցից, Քրիստոս այդ խոսքերն ասաց, ասես, դառնալով հուսահատ մարդու վերջին խոսնակը: Եւ այսուհետ քրիստոնյան պետք է վստահ լինի, որ Աստված երբևիցե իրենց չի թողնի: Եւ ինքը պետք է Աստծուն ավելի մոտ լինի, քան կարծում են: Եւ իր վատ արարքներով չհեռանա Աստծուց: 
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա:

----------

Elmo (06.04.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Շնորհակալ եմ Տեր Շմավոն:

----------


## Mamlo divan

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր.
> Ի՞նչ կասեք դուք աուրայի մասին: Ասենք որ ասում են այս մարդը վատ, կամ լավ աուրա ունի: Ընդհանրապես այդ հարցը որևէ բացատրություն ունի՞ քրիստոնեության մեջ:
> 
> Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:



Աստված մարդուն ստեղծեց Իր պատկերով և նմանությամբ: Ուստի նրա մեջ դրեց նաև այն վեհն ու գեղեցիկը, ինչը որ կարող է մարդուն միշտ իր բարձրության վրա պահել: Սակայն ադամական մեղքը հեղաթյուրեց մարդու էությունը, որի հետևանքով էլ առաջացան բազում մեղքեր /անհանդուրժողականություն, ատելություն, թշնամություն…/: Քրիստոսի մարդեղությամբ և փրկագործական ծրագրով մարդուն հնարավորություն տրվեց նորոգելու իր էությունը և կրկին անգամ իր մեջ ունենալու բարություն, գութ և սեր: Ամեն բարի բան մարդու մեջ Աստծուց է. այսինքն, այն, ինչ դրական է, որն էլ փոխանցվում է մեր շրջապաին, ունի մեկ սկզբնաղբյուր` Աստված: Հետևաբար, այդպիսի մարդիկ իրենց շրջապատում դրական ազդեցություն են թողնում և ցանկալի են բոլոր հարաբերությունների մեջ: Հակառակ պարագայում արդեն մարդն իրեն դրսևորում է իբրև չար, նախանձ, անհանդուրժող և միանգամայն հասկանալի է, որ այդպիսի մարդկանցից դրական զգացողություն չես կարող ստանալ: Քանի որ նրանք առհասարակ չեն շփվում  և հաղորդակցվում աստվածային հատկությունների հետ: 
Աղոթաբար` Անդրանիկ սարկավագ:

----------

Ambrosine (08.04.2009)

----------


## Mamlo divan

> Հարգելի Քահանա ճիշտ՞ է որ Եկեղեցին և ղեկավարությունը օրենք են ընդունել բոլոր աղանդները վերացնելու համար, միյայն Առաքելական Եկեղէցին է մնալու որպէս կրոնական կենտրոն...
> Շնորհակալություն...


Քանի դեռ գոյություն ունի մարդկությունը, աղանդները չեն կարող վերանալ: Այլ բան է, երբ մարդ ընրտում է ճիշտ ուղին: Եւ Առաքելական եկեղեցին գոյություն ունի ոչ թե վերացնելու համար ինչ որ մի բան, այլ նրա առաքելությունը Քրիստոսի սիրո և փրկության քարոզչությունն է: 
Աղոթաբար` Անդրանիկ սարկավագ:

----------

Ambrosine (08.04.2009)

----------


## անծանօթ

Տր հայր
2 նմանատիպ հարցեր ունեմ, կը խնդրէի պատասխանէք.
1, Գրւած է «Եւ որ ապառաժի վրայ սերմանուեց, այն է, որ երբ լսում է խօսքը, իսկոյն ուրախութեամբ էլ ընդունում է այն։ Բայց քանի որ ինքն իր մէջ արմատներ չունի, այլ մի որոշ ժամանակի համար է հաւատում, երբ խօսքի համար նեղութիւն եւ հալածանքներ լինեն, իսկոյն սայթաքում ընկնում է։» (Մատթէոսի Աւետարան 13:20-21)
Իսկ եթէ նա իր մէջ արմատներ չունի ինչ պէտք է անի, արդեօք մեղքն իրենից է, միթէ ինքը կարող է իր համար արմատներ ստեղծել:
2, Շարունակւում է այսպէս՝ «Իսկ որ փշերի մէջ սերմանուեց, այն է, որ լսում է խօսքը, բայց աշխարհիս հոգսերը եւ հարստութեան պատրանքները խեղդում են խօսքը, եւ սա լինում է անպտուղ։» (Մատթէոսի Աւետարան 13:22) Իսկ սրան ինչ կառաջարկէք (յաւելեալ աղօթքին):

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տր հայր
> 2 նմանատիպ հարցեր ունեմ, կը խնդրէի պատասխանէք.
> 1, Գրւած է «Եւ որ ապառաժի վրայ սերմանուեց, այն է, որ երբ լսում է խօսքը, իսկոյն ուրախութեամբ էլ ընդունում է այն։ Բայց քանի որ ինքն իր մէջ արմատներ չունի, այլ մի որոշ ժամանակի համար է հաւատում, երբ խօսքի համար նեղութիւն եւ հալածանքներ լինեն, իսկոյն սայթաքում ընկնում է։» (Մատթէոսի Աւետարան 13:20-21)
> Իսկ եթէ նա իր մէջ արմատներ չունի ինչ պէտք է անի, արդեօք մեղքն իրենից է, միթէ ինքը կարող է իր համար արմատներ ստեղծել:
> 2, Շարունակւում է այսպէս՝ «Իսկ որ փշերի մէջ սերմանուեց, այն է, որ լսում է խօսքը, բայց աշխարհիս հոգսերը եւ հարստութեան պատրանքները խեղդում են խօսքը, եւ սա լինում է անպտուղ։» (Մատթէոսի Աւետարան 13:22) Իսկ սրան ինչ կառաջարկէք (յաւելեալ աղօթքին):



1.	Իհարկե կարող է: Խոսքը լսելը և ուրախությամբ ընդունելը դա գործի սկիզբն է: Պետք է աշխատել, պետք է ընթերցել, պետք է ցանկանալ, որ այդխոսքը արմատ տա: Ամեն ինչ փոաբերական իմաստով է ասվծ: Սակայն վստահ եմ, որ ուղղակի կերպով այն հասկանալի է: 
2.	Երկրորդ հարցի պատասխանը տրամաբանորեն շարութնակությունն է առաջինի, այն դեպքում, երբ որ իրոք ուրախ ես խոսքը լսելու, բայց լվացք պիտի անես, ամուսինդ պետք է գա, ճաշը պատրաստ լինի և տաք, հարևանի հետ սուրճ պետք է խմել` մյուս հարևանների մասին խոսելով: Այս տեսակ և շատ այլ աշխարհիկ հոգսեր թույլ չեն տալիս, որ հոգևոր սնունդը և արժեքները ամբողջապես ընկալվեն մեր հոգուց ներս: 
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

----------


## Tig

Մի հարց էլ ես ունեմ:
Վերջերս Ուկրաինայի քաղաքներից մեկում մի հայ երիտասարդ ինչ ինչ պատճառներով ինքնասպան է լինում: Դե պարզ է, որ ինքնասպանությունը ամենամեծ մեղքերից մեկն է, բայց մի՞թե ճիշտ է այն փաստը, որ տեղի հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին չի թույլատրել նրան թաղել հայկական գերեզմանոցում: Ի՞նչ է այդ դիակը պիտի չթաղվի: Միևնույն է պատիժը պիտի հոգին ստանա, ոչ թե մարմինը, և հետո մենք չենք պատժողները: Մի՞թե դեռ միջնադարից դուրս չենք եկել: :Think:

----------


## Լեո

Աստվածաշունչ նվիրելիս կարելի՞ է վրան մակագրել:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Իմ ձտռքի տակ են այս պահին աստավծաշնչի  հայերեն,գերմանենեն,ռուսերեն ,տարբերակները :
Հայկական տարբերակը տպագրված է 1989 թվականին Թեհրանում  որի մեջ Ծննդոց  գրքում հիմնականում օգտագործված էԱստծուն դիմելու  Եհովա  տարբերակը:
Ռուսերեն տարբերակում օգտագործված է  «տեր»  գերմաներենում  «հայր տեր»:
Հարց ,ինչ սկցբունքներից ելնելով է որ ,Հայկական տարբերակում օգտագործվել Եհովա անունը և այս անվան օգտագործումը հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու կողմից ընդունված է եթե այո, ապա ինչու:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (12.06.2009), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (10.06.2009)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Հարց ,ինչ սկցբունքներից ելնելով է որ ,Հայկական տարբերակում օգտագործվել Եհովա անունը և այս անվան օգտագործումը հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու կողմից ընդունված է եթե այո, ապա ինչու:


Ձեռքիդ տակի աստվածաշունչը, հայկական ո՞ր եկեղեցու կողմից է տպագրված:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Ձեռքիդ տակի աստվածաշունչը, հայկական ո՞ր եկեղեցու կողմից է տպագրված:


Կրկնում եմ գրվածը
«Տպագրուեցաի Սուրբ Գրոց Ընկերութիինների Ծախսով»
Թեհրան
Bible in Armenien Modern (Ararat) Reproduced dy Photography from the 1896 edition  063
Iranian Bible society
EPF-BFBS-1989_15M-063
ISBN:05640214007

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Կրկնում եմ գրվածը
> «Տպագրուեցաի Սուրբ Գրոց Ընկերութիինների Ծախսով»
> Թեհրան
> Bible in Armenien Modern (Ararat) Reproduced dy Photography from the 1896 edition  063
> Iranian Bible society
> EPF-BFBS-1989_15M-063
> ISBN:05640214007


Շնորհակալ եմ: Կարծում եմ հարցիդ պատախանն հենց այդտեղ է: Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու աստվածաշունչ չի:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (12.06.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Իմ ձտռքի տակ են այս պահին աստավծաշնչի  հայերեն,գերմանենեն,ռուսերեն ,տարբերակները :
> Հայկական տարբերակը տպագրված է 1989 թվականին Թեհրանում  որի մեջ Ծննդոց  գրքում հիմնականում օգտագործված էԱստծուն դիմելու  Եհովա  տարբերակը:
> Ռուսերեն տարբերակում օգտագործված է  «տեր»  գերմաներենում  «հայր տեր»:
> Հարց ,ինչ սկցբունքներից ելնելով է որ ,Հայկական տարբերակում օգտագործվել Եհովա անունը և այս անվան օգտագործումը հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու կողմից ընդունված է եթե այո, ապա ինչու:


Ձայն բառբառո :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ձայն բառբառո


Մեղապարտ, Տեր Շմավոնը ամեն օր չէ, որ կարողանում է ակումբ մտնել, շատ զբաղված է: Երբ մտնի, կպատասխանի քո հարցին  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Խնդրում եմ էս հարցիս պատասխանեք:



> Աստվածաշունչ նվիրելիս կարելի՞ է վրան մակագրել:

----------


## Lion

Այսպիսի մի հարց - բոլորս լսել ենք Աբրահամի աղթոթքի ու նրա դարձի գալու պատմությունը: Հարց - Աբրահամը Ո՞Ր լեռան վրա աղոթեց և ընդհանրապես, ի՞նչ է հայտնի այդ լեռան մասին - ասեք այն ամենը, ինչ հայտնի է, թեկուզ :Smile:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Ողջունում ենք քահանային հարցեր ուղղելու "Ակումբի" Աստղիկի նախաձեռնությունը:
> Հետաքրքիր, և կարևորը, բազմազան հարցեր են ուղղված Տեր Հորը:  Տեր Շմավոնն արդեն տեղյակ է: Եւ առաջին հնարավորության դեպքում նա կսկսի հերթով պատասխանել բոլոր հարցերին: Մինչ այդ նշենք, որ մատաղի և շատ այլ հարցերի պատասխաններ կարող եք գտնել Արարատյան Հայրապետական թեմի *www.qahana.am*  կայքում` "հաճախակի տրվող հարցերի" բաժնում: Կայքում կա նաև հոգևոր գրականության և շատ այլ էջեր: 
> Առայժմ այսքանը,
> Հարագանքով` Մամլո դիվան:



Կարդալով    ձեր   կայքում   նշված    դիմելաձեվերը,   խելացի   մարդը   ողղակի   կատված    կարող  է    ստանալ:   Հետաքրքիր   է,   ով   է    որոշել    
այդ    տիտղոսները    եվ    ով   է    որոշել,    որ     քահանաներին   դիմելուց     պետք  է   աջը    համբուրեն:   Միթե   ոչ    ոք    աստվածաշունչ   չի   կարդում:   Միթե   ոչ  ոք   չի    կարդացել      Մաթեոսի    ավետարան      գլ.   23    խոսք    8;  9    <<   Բայց   դուք   Ռաբբի    չկանչվեք ,   որովհետեվ    մեկն  է   ձեր    ուսուցիչը `   Քրիստոսը.   եվ     դուք    ամենքտ   եղբայր   էք:   Եվ   երկրիս   վրա   մեկին    ձեզ    հայր   չկանչեք,   որովհետեվ   մեկն   է      ձեր    Հայրը`   նա     որ      երկնքում    է>>:      Կամ     Հիսուսի   կյանքին    ծանոթանալով,   քանի   այդպիսի    պահեր   կարող   էք    նշել,  որ   աշակերտները    այդպես   դիմեին    նրան:    Մգուցէ    դուք    ավելի    բարձր   էք    գերադասում    ձեզ      Հիսուսից:    Խնդրում   եմ     անհապաղ    մեկնաբանեք:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Եվան կարո՞ղ էր չուտել արգելված միրգը
> Եվան հնարավորություն ուներ սատանային չխաբվելու, բայց նա հոժարակամ դա արեց, սատանան խաբեց նա էլ իր կամքով կերավ պտուղը, և որպեսզի մենակ չմնա մարդուն էլ հետևից տարավ: 
> Սատանան հպարտացավ: Հրաշտակաց դասը մնաց հավատարիմ, իսկ այս մեկը, որը շատ գեղեցիկ էր, հպարտացավ:
> Պարականոն գրքերում կա մի պատմություն, որտեղ ասվում է, թե Աստված մարդուն` աստվածային լույսի մեջ գտնվող Ադամին և Եվային, դրախտից վտարեց, և նրանք ընկան աշխարհ: Սատանան եկավ ու ասաց, որ նրանք խավարի մեջ են և ինքը կարող է նրանց լույս տալ, բայց պետք է իր  հետ պայման  կապեն, որ նրան ժառանգները պիտի նրանը լինեն: Եվ Ադամը իր արյունով գրեց այդ պայմանագիրը: Սատանա վերցրեց ձեռագիրն ու տարավ պահեց Հորդանան գետի մեջ, արշալույսին գալով Ադամին ասաց, որ ինչպես տեսնում է նրանք լույսի մեջ են:
> Ադամն ու Եվան ուրախացան, որ լույս է, բայց երբ եկավ երեկոն ու նորից մթնեց, նրանք տեսան, որ խաբվել են ,և որ դա արևի լուսն էրև ոչ թե հավիտենական լույսը:
> Սա Աստվածաշնչի մեջ չկա: Ասվում է նաև, որ Հիսուս մկրտվեց հորդանան գետում, որտեղ Սատանան գցել էր Ադամի արյունով գրված թուղթը, և ջնջեց այդ ձեռագիրը:
> Որքանով գիտեմ միջնադարում հոգևորականները սատանային ինչ անունով ասես կոչել են, տարբեր կերպարներ են հորինել, իսկ ո՞րն է ճիշտը` կ՞ա սատանա և ո՞րն է նրա չար գործը: Միթե՞ Աստված այնքան ուժեղ չէ , որ նրա գործերին միջամտի:
> Աստված կարող է ամեն ինչ ոչնչացնել: 
> Անգամմարդը կարող է իր ստեղծածը փչացնել: 
> ...



Ինչպես   է ,  որ     դուք    այսքան    պատասխանելու    ընթացքում,   ոչ  մի   աստվածաշնչյան    մեջբերում    չարեցիք:   Միթէ    դուք   չէք   կարդացել    Մաղաքիա     գրքում    ձեզ   ուղղված    տողերը`    Մաղաքիայի    մարգարեությունը `      գլուխ    Բ    խոսք   1-3 ը    <<Եվ   արդ   ձեզ   համար   է   այս   պատվերը,    ով   քահանաներ:   Եթե   չլսեք   եվ   ուշադրություն    չանեք,   որ   իմ    անվանը   պատիվ    տաք        /  եթե    որեվէ    մեկը    քաջություն   ունի    թող    ասի   այդ   անունը / ,             ասում  է    Զորաց   Տերը,     այն   ժամանակ    ես   մեջը   կուղարկեմ    անեծքը,  եվ   կանիծեմ    ձեր   օրհնությունները.     այո   ես   արդեն   անիծել   եմ    նրանց,   որդուք    ուշ   չէք   դարձնում:  Ահա   ես   պիտի    հանդիմանեմ    ձեր    սերունդը ,    եվ   աղբ    պիտի     ցրեմ    ձեր   երեսի   վրա `  ձեր   տոների   աղբը.   եվ   ձեզ   իր   մոտը   պիտի   տանէ>>:   Այնուհետեվ    կարդանք     նույն      գլխի      7;8    խոսքերը`   <<  Որովհետեվ    քահանայի    շրթունքները    պետք   է    գիտություն   պահեն ,   եվ   օրենք   կփնտրեն    նրա   բերանից,   որովհետեվ   նա    Զորաց   Տիրոջ   դեսպանն   է:   Բայց   դուք   խոտորել   էք    ճանապարհիցը,   շատերին   գայթակղեցրիք   օրենքի   մեջ>>:         Խնդրում  եմ ,   կարդալով   այս   մեջբերումները    մեկնաբանություն    տվեք:

----------

Արամ (14.10.2009), յոգի (13.06.2009)

----------


## յոգի

««տեր»» հայր կարդացեք Ադամ և Էվայի պատմությունը ըստ Պուրանաների, որոնք գրված էին մինչ նրանց հայտնության գալը...

Ադամի և Եվաի իրական պատմությունը, թե որտեղից է հայտնվել Աստվածաշնչում:
Շրիմադ Բհագավատամի (Վեդա) առաջի հատորում նկարագրվում է Նայիմիշարանյա անտառի իմաստունների (Ռիշիներ, Մունի) մասին:
Նայիմիշարանյան գտնվում է Հիմալայան Լեռներում, որը կոչվում է Նայիմիշարանյա Վան: Այս տեղում անցնում է մի ձող, Շիշումարա շրջանակի մեջ, Շիշումարան դա տիեզերական դելֆին է: Մինչև Կալի յուգայի  (յուգա նշանակում է դարաշրջան, կա չորս դարաշրջան՛ Սատյա յուգա-ոսկե դարաշրջան, տրետա յուգա-արծաթե, դվապարա-բրոնզ, կալի-երկաթե)  սկսելը հավաքվեցին այս մոլորակի բոլոր Իմաստունները և Քրմերը այդ անտառում և Նրանք որոշեցին հազար  տարի տևողությամբ Շրավանա կամ Բհագավատա զոհաբերություն կատարել և լսել Շրիմադ Բհագավատամը Մեծ Իմաստուն և Վաիշնավ Սուտա Գոսվամիյից: Նրանց նպատակ կայանում էր դրանում, որ Նրանք ուզում էին հեռանալ այս մոլորակից, որպեսզի չծնվեին Կալի Դարաշրջանում, որովհետև կալի դարաշրջանում ծնվելը համարվում է շատ վատ Կարմա: Անցած դարաշրանում (Դվապարա) ապրողները ամեն ինչ աանում են որ չծնվեն կալիյուգայում, որովհետև այս դարաշրջաը նախատեսված է անհավատների համար (կալիյուգայում մարդիկ արագ ձևով անկում են ապրում, հավատը, կրոնը, գթասրտությունը, դարաշրջանի վերջում մարդկանց կյանքի տևողությունը շատ է կարճանում, հողը դադարում է պտուղ տալ...): և այսպիսով մենք նույնպես ենք ծնվել այս դարաշրջանում, ամենա անբարենպաստ ժամանակ, ԲԱՅՑ միևնույնժամանակ Ամենա Բարենպաստ, որովհետև այս Կալի դարաշրջանում տասհազար տարի Ոսկե դարաշրջան(Սատյա) է լինելու որը արդեն սկսել է և ովքեր որ գիտեին այդ մասին երազում էին ծնվել այս դարաշրջանում:  Եվ այսպիսով սկսում են Շրավանա Յագյան, լսում են Շրիմադ Բհագավատամը Սուտա Գոսվամիյից, որի ժամանակ ծոմ են պահում, չեն ուտում և չեն քնում և շատ ուշադիր լսում են, երբ վերջացնում են այտ ժամանակ Նրանց մոտ բացվում է ալիքնեը որոնց միջոցով նրանք կարող են տեղափոխվել Դրախտ կամ որտեղ որ ցանկանան: Նրանք ուզում էին հեռանալ որ չծնվեին Կալիյուգայում: Երբ Նրանք կատարում էին այդ Զոհաբերությունը այդ ժամանակ հայտնվեց Շուկադևա Գոսվամին (Գոսվամի-նա ով կարողանում է լիակատար ղեկավարել իր բոլոր զգայարանները, Գո-զգայարան, Սվամի-տեր) և ասեց Նրանց որ բոլորը չհեռանան, Ձեզանից մի քանիսը պետք է մնան և հետևեն Կալիյի առաջընթացքին, քանի որ այս դարաշրջանում լինելու է Ոսկե դարաշրջան Ձեր օգնությունը և գիտելիքները պետք են գալու և Ինքը ասում է նրանց որ նրանք պետք է անցնեն մի ուրիշ տարածության մեջ Հիմալայներում, որը կոչվում է Տիկինա Աչալամ, որը նույնպես կոչվում է Շամբալա և միստիկական տարածություն է: Իմաստուններից մի քանիսը տեղափոխվում են այնտեղ իսկ մնացածը հեռանում են այս մոլորակից: Այտ ժամանակ Այս մնացած Իմաստունների առաջ հայտնվում է Կալին, դարաշրջանի մարմնավորումը մարդու տեսքով, որը պետք է կատարի իր առաքելությունը և Իմաստունները որոշեցին արգելել նրան, որ նա իրագործի իր գործողղությունները, որովհետև ոչ ոք չի ուզում որ կալի դարաշրջանը սկսի: Այտ ժամանակ կալին ասում է որ նա եկել է Գերագույն ժաամանկի կամքով, (Մահա Կալա, կամ Կրիշնայի) և ասում է որ ես եկել եմ պատժեմ բոլոր մեխսագործներին: Այտ ժամանակ կալին դիմում է Ջագանատհային (Տիեզերքի Տեր) որ Նա օգնի Կալիյին կատարի իր գործը և Ջագանատհը տալիս է նրան այտ իրավունքը: Իմաստունները հարց են տալիս Կալիյին՛ ինչ՞պես էս տարածելու քո առաքելությունը... և  միևնույն ժամանակ պատմվում է մի պատմություն մի թագավորի մասին որի անունը Յայատի էր և նա ուներ հինգ տղա որոնք դառնում են Մլեչխներ (մսակեր, մեղսագործ, անհավատ) : Քանի որ Կալի դարաշրջանը սկսել էր և տեղի է ունենում աստղաբախշական փոփոխություններ և այդ փոփոխությունները շատ ահավոր ձևով ազդում են մարդկանց վրա և մարդիկ հետ են կանգնում իրենց պարտականություններից : Յայատիյի տղաների վրա նույնպես ազդում է և նրանք դառնում են մլեչխներ: Այդ ժամանակ Քրմերը (Բրահմանները)  սկսում են կատարել Մլեչխա Յագյա, որ մսակերները դառնան անպտուղ: Դա սկսում է Կալի դարաշրջանի սկզբում, որ մարդիկ սկսում են միս ուտել: Մլեչխների հայտնվելու ժամանակ վերանում է իրական Կրոնը, առժեքազրկվում է հասարակությունը և դառնում է Դեմոնական: 
Եվ այսպես երբ  Յայատին իմացավ իր տղաների մասին, Նա դուրս շպրտեց իր տղաներին Վարնա Աշրամա հասարակությունից: Այդ ժամանակ սկսեց Յուգա Պրալայա-մոլորակի մի մասը անցավ ջրի տակ, իսկ որտեղ որ ջուր էր ջուրը ցամաքեց և հայտնվեց հող: Եվ Յայատին դուրս շպրտեց իր  տղաներին և նրանց հպատակներին Հիմալայներից դուրս, որտեղ ապրում էին անկիրթ մարդկային տոհմեր և ինչպես ասվում է Պուրանայում (Վեդա) նրանցից է սկսում Հարավ Արևելյան  մլեչխական զարգացումը : Քրիստոսը ասում է Շայլա Վահանին՛ Ես եկա որ նոր Կրոն ստեղծեմ մլեչխների համար, չնայած որ նրանք անմաքուր կլինեեն, բայց նրանցից շատերի սրտերը մաքուր կլինի և կմաքրագործվեն: Բավիշտյա Պուրանայում ասվում է, որ  Քրիստոսը պետքա գար և տար այդ գիտելիքը մսակերներին, որովհետև այտ կրոնը համապատասխանում է մսակերներին: 
Հետո այդ մլեչխները որոշեցին ազատվել իրէնց թագաորների ստեղծած մեղքերից: Նրանց հետ նաև գնաց մի մեծ Յոգ իր ցանկությամբ, որի անունը Ադամա էր սանսկրիտերեն , որը նշանակում է մեկը որը ղեկավարում է իր բոլոր զգայարանները: Այս Ադաման յոգա-վիկամբարա էր, որը նշանակում է մարմնական կապվածություններից ազատ և խորասուզված է Աստվածային գաղափարի մեջ, և Նա շրջագայում է առանց մի որևե հագուստի: Նրանք միշտ տկլոր են, (Հնդկաստանում մինչև հիմա էլ կան էդպիսի յոգեր) : Ադաման գթասրտություն էր ցուցաբերում այդ մլեչխներին և օգնում էր, խղճում էր և արտահայտեց ձևականություն, որը համարվում է մեղսավոր գործողղություն, ինչքան շատ այդքան մեղսավոր: Ամենամեղսավոր մարդիկ գտնվում են զգայարանների ղեկավարության տակ, դրանից բարձր գտնվում են մտածող (մտային) մարդիկ և ավելի բարձր մտավորականները, իսկ ամենաբարձր վիճակում գտնվում են Հոգևոր հարթակի վրա գտնվողները: Եվ այդ մլեչխները որոշեցին կրակի զոհաբերություն կատարել, որ ազատվեն իրենց թագավորների կատարած մեղքերից, բայց քանի որ Քրմերը (Բրահմանները) մսակեր(մլեչվաներ) էին դառձել, բայց Մանտրաները շատ հզոր էին և այդ  պատճառով զոհաբերությունը սխալ արդյունք տվեց և կրակից դուրս եկավ մի շատ գեղեցկուհի ախջիկ, քանի որ Նա կրակից (Ավյա-կրակ, Եվատի-ծնված) ծնվեց Նրան կոչեցին Ավևատի (Կրակից ծնված) և Նա նույնպես Վիկամբարա էր (Յոգի) և Նա նույնպես չեր ուզում հագուստով ծածկե իրեն: Եվ երկրորդ արդյունքը այդ զոհաբերության այդ էր որ կրակից դուրս եկավ մի մեծ պտուղ և դուրս գլորվեց: Այդ պտուղը իր մեջ կրում էր բոլոր մլեչխների մեղքերը, հատկապես իրենց սեռական պրոբլեմները, ագահության, կրքի և սրանք մսակերության հետևանքներն են: Եվ նրանք տեղավորեցին այդ պտուղը մի ոսկե սունդուկի մեջ, իսկ Ոսկու մեջ գտնվում է այս դարաշրջանի ներկայացուցիչը՛ Կալին: Հետո այդ Քրմերը մտածեցին վերացնեն այդ պտուղը և տեսան որ այդ պտոպղը չկա, անհայտացել է: Հետո նրանք քշեցին (հեռացրին) Ադամային և Ավևվատիին իրենց հասարակությունից և նրանք այդ կրակի զոհաբերությունից ոչ մի արդյունք չստացան: Այս ամենը տեղի է ունենում միևնույն ժամանակ և այդ ժամանակ Իմաստունները Նայիմիշարանյայի հարցնում են Կալիյին, թե ինչպես կարող էս տարածել անաստվածությունը այս դարաշրջանում և Կալին պատասխանում է, որ՛ ես այդ կիրագործեմ Ադամայի և Ավևվատիյի միջոցով, միևնույն ժամանակ Ադաման խոկում  (մեդիտացյա) է Գերհոգու (Պարամատմա Կրիշնայի) վրա և հարցնում է Գերհոգուն թե որն է իմ առաքելությունը և Ադաման լսում է սրտից Գերհոգուն (որը նույնպես համարվում է Չայտիյա Գուրու) և Գերհոգին Նրան ասում է, որ Դու պետք է վերցնես Ավևվատիյին և գնաս դեպի Տիկինա Աչալամ, որը գտնվում է ներկայիս Իրանի շրջակայքում, և մենք տեսում ենք որ պատմությունը սկսել է Իրանի շրջակայքից, նոր շրջապտույտը, Ջրհեղեղներից հետո և Ադաման Ավևվատիյի հետ գնում է Տիկինա Աչալամ, Նրա սրտից ցուցումներ է տրվում որ դու կտեսնես Աստվածային Այգի, որը գրված է Բավիշտյա Պուրանայում (Վեդա) և դուք կմտնեք այդ այգին և այնտեղ կհայտնվի ձեր առաքելությունը: Եվ այսպես Իմաստունները տեսնում են այս ամենը և Կալիին ասում են որ դու չես կարող տարածել անաստվածությունը, քանի որ Նրանք մաքուր են և Յոգեր են, և այդ ժամանակ Կալին Նրանց ցույց է տալիս Պտուղը, որը նա գողացել էր այդ ոսկե սունդուկից և ասում է Իմաստուններին, թե՛ հիմա կտեսնեք թե ինչպես  ես Նրանց կմոլորեցնեմ:   այդ ժամանակ Կալին ձևափոխվում է մեծ օձի (Նագա) և նա չի մոտիկանում Ադամային այլ Ավևվատիյին, որովհետև Ադամային անհնար էր մոլորեցնել, որովհետև Նա մեծ Յոգի էր, իսկ Ավևվատին քանի որ Նա ծնվել էր Մլեչխների զոհաբերությունից ապա Նրա մոտ առկա էր ծևականությունը: Այդ ժամանակ Ավևվատին նստած էր Ծառի տակ և Նրան է մոտենում այտ Օձը Կալին, որը խոսում էր Սանսկրիտերեն և ասում է Ավևվատիյին վերցրու այս Պտուղը և կեր, որի մեջ պարունակում է Գիտելիքը, որովհետև Դու ուզում էս իմանաս թե ինչպես է ստեղծված ամեն ինչ: Այպիսով քանի որ Ադաման Նրա մոտ չեր և Ավևվատին ուտում է այդ պտուղը և այստեղից էլ սկսում է ամողջ պատմությունը, այսպիսով Կինը այդ օրվանից համարվում է այդ Գենը կրողը: Հետո կալին բացատրում է Իմաստուններին  որ ես կտարածեմ անաստված կրոնները  և գիտելիքները այս դարաշրջանում նրանց միջոցով, որպեսզի քողարկվի Իրականությունը հատկապես շատ մեղսավոր մարդկանցից, որպեսզի նրանք մոլորվածության մեջ լինեն: Եվ միյայն նրանք ովքեր իրականում անկեղծ են կդիմեն Ձեզ և կստանան այդ ինչ որ Դուք եք նրանց տալու, իսկ ինչ պետք է Նրանք տային՛ քանի որ Նրանք լսել էին Շրիմադ Բհագավատամը և պետք է տարածեին այդ ուսմունքը, Բհակտի Յոգան և պահպանեին հասարակությանը Կալիյի ազդեցությունից և նրանք ովքեր իրագործում են Բհակտի Յոգան ապա Կալին Նրանց վրա ազդցություն չի կարողանում թողել և եթե մարդ չի կատարում այդ ապա նա դառնում է Կալիյի կալանավորը և այսպիսով նա ցածրանում է և ընկնում է ցածր տեսակի կյանքերի մեջ: 
Այսպիսին է պատմությունը Ադամի և Էվայի Աստվածաշնչից, որը գրված է շատ հազարավոր տարիներ Աստվածաշնչի հայտնվելուց առաջ, Բավիշտյա Պուրանայում...
Աստված ձեր հետ և Երջանկություն բոլորիտ...

Եվ մի հարց բոլոր Քահանաներիտ՛ 
համարում ե՞ք դուք ինքներտ ձեզ Տեր, չե որ Տերը միյայն Գերագույնն է, Աստվածը, իսկ բոլոր ապրող էակները նրա երեխեքը...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ter Hayr-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 
> Ողջունում ենք քահանային հարցեր ուղղելու "Ակումբի" Աստղիկի նախաձեռնությունը:
> Հետաքրքիր, և կարևորը, բազմազան հարցեր են ուղղված Տեր Հորը:  Տեր Շմավոնն արդեն տեղյակ է: Եւ առաջին հնարավորության դեպքում նա կսկսի հերթով պատասխանել բոլոր հարցերին: Մինչ այդ նշենք, որ մատաղի և շատ այլ հարցերի պատասխաններ կարող եք գտնել Արարատյան Հայրապետական թեմի *www.qahana.am*  կայքում` "հաճախակի տրվող հարցերի" բաժնում: Կայքում կա նաև հոգևոր գրականության և շատ այլ էջեր: 
> Առայժմ այսքանը,
> Հարագանքով` Մամլո դիվան
> 
> 
> ...


Հարգելի վրեժ62, Տեր հայրը ինձ թույլատրել է հնարավորության դեպքում հղում տալ, մինչ ինքը անձամբ կպատասխանի... իսկ Ձեր այս հարցին արդեն իսկ կա պատասխան այս թեմայում, ահա հղումը՝

http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=516502&postcount=233

----------


## վրեժ62

> Հարգելի վրեժ62, Տեր հայրը ինձ թույլատրել է հնարավորության դեպքում հղում տալ, մինչ ինքը անձամբ կպատասխանի... իսկ Ձեր այս հարցին արդեն իսկ կա պատասխան այս թեմայում, ահա հղումը՝
> 
> http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=516502&postcount=233


հարգելի   Աստղ   ջան,  չնայած,  որ  ես   շատ   լավ   իմանալով ,  որ   դա   էր  լինելու   պատասխանը,  բայց   կարդացի   ձեր   հղումը    ու   շատ   ինձ   զարմացնում  է   այն   փաստը,   որ  դուք   անունով   քրիստոնյա   լինելով   /   այսինքն   Քրիստոսի   հետեվորդներ  /,   ավելի   շատ   ընդունում  էք    քահանաների    գաղափարախոսությունը,  քան  թե   Հիսուսի   պատվերը:

----------

Interdenominational (13.06.2009), յոգի (14.06.2009)

----------


## Interdenominational

Կեցցեք *վրեժ62* ...և տվյալ բաժնի "տեսաբանները" դիտողունակությունս ավելորդ  չեն համարի, եթե փոքր-ինչ ուղղորդեմ Ձեր հարցը.

Ինչու է "քրիստոնեությունը" նույնացվում մեր ժամանակների ամենահեղինակավոր եկեղեցիների ուսմունքների հետ: 
Ինչու է լիբերալացվում աստվածպաշտությունը? 
Կամ միթե Քրիստոսի բերած ազատությունը կոչվածը մեր օրերում արդեն  "մուտացիայի" է ենթարկվում? 
Մեղա Աստծո` ինչ կնշանակի սրբերի բարեխոսություն? Ասել է թե, եթե տվյալ թեմայի բաժնի տեսաբան, կամ մեկնաբան մեծարգո հորգևորականին (կամ էլ Ձեզ, ինձ և այլն) հարյուրամյակ հետո Առաքելական Եկեղեցին սուրբ հռչակի, մեր խոնարհ սերունդները համարձակորեն կարող են հոգևորականի (կամ Ձեր, *վրեժ62*) բարեխոսությունը հայցել իրենց աղոթքներում ? Որպիսի անհեթեթություն...

Սա միայն մի քանի խոսքով, իսկ կողքից նայելով բազմապիսի եկեղեցիների առատությանը` ակամայից հետևություն ես անում` Աստծո, թե իրենց փառքն են փնտրում տարբեր հարանվանությունները...
Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Կեցցեք *վրեժ62* ...և տվյալ բաժնի "տեսաբանները" դիտողունակությունս ավելորդ  չեն համարի, եթե փոքր-ինչ ուղղորդեմ Ձեր հարցը.
> 
> Ինչու է "քրիստոնեությունը" նույնացվում մեր ժամանակների ամենահեղինակավոր եկեղեցիների ուսմունքների հետ: 
> Ինչու է լիբերալացվում աստվածպաշտությունը? 
> Կամ միթե Քրիստոսի բերած ազատությունը կոչվածը մեր օրերում արդեն  "մուտացիայի" է ենթարկվում? 
> Մեղա Աստծո` ինչ կնշանակի սրբերի բարեխոսություն? Ասել է թե, եթե տվյալ թեմայի բաժնի տեսաբան, կամ մեկնաբան մեծարգո հորգևորականին (կամ էլ Ձեզ, ինձ և այլն) հարյուրամյակ հետո Առաքելական Եկեղեցին սուրբ հռչակի, մեր խոնարհ սերունդները համարձակորեն կարող են հոգևորականի (կամ Ձեր, *վրեժ62*) բարեխոսությունը հայցել իրենց աղոթքներում ? Որպիսի անհեթեթություն...
> 
> Սա միայն մի քանի խոսքով, իսկ կողքից նայելով բազմապիսի եկեղեցիների առատությանը` ակամայից հետևություն ես անում` Աստծո, թե իրենց փառքն են փնտրում տարբեր հարանվանությունները...
> Շնորհակալություն:



Հարգելիս,   ես   ինչքան   հիշում    եմ,    վերեվում      մեջ   բերված      խոսքերը  ոչ  թե   իմնեն ,    այլ    Աստվածաշնչից:   Այստեղից    կարելի   պարզել,   թե    ես    ում    շահերնեմ    հետապնդում:   Չնայած    այն   բանի,   որ   Աստված    դրա    կարիքը    չունի,   ես    ուղղակի   ցավ   եմ   ապրում    նրա   համար,   որ   ինչպես    Պողոս  առաքյալի   թղթում   է    ասվում `   ԱՌ   ՏԻՏՈՍ   գլ .    Ա    խոսք   16   << Խոստովանում   են   թե   Աստծուն   գիտեն,    բայց   իրանց   գործերովն    ուրանում   են    Նրան.   պիղծ   եվ    անհնազանդ    եվ   ամեն   բարի   գործի    համար    անպիտան>>:

----------

Interdenominational (14.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> հարգելի   Աստղ   ջան,  չնայած,  որ  ես   շատ   լավ   իմանալով ,  որ   դա   էր  լինելու   պատասխանը,  բայց   կարդացի   ձեր   հղումը    ու   շատ   ինձ   զարմացնում  է   այն   փաստը,   որ  դուք   անունով   քրիստոնյա   լինելով   /   այսինքն   Քրիստոսի   հետեվորդներ  /,   ավելի   շատ   ընդունում  էք    քահանաների    գաղափարախոսությունը,  քան  թե   Հիսուսի   պատվերը:


Քանի որ այս թեման նախատեսված է *միայն* Տեր Հորը հարցեր հղելու համար, չեմ պատասխանի Ձեր գրառմանը այստեղ, մի ուրիշ թեմայում անպայման կքննարկենք էս հարցը... բայց ավելի ուշ, հիմա ուղղակի ժամանակ չունեմ

ու բոլորին խնդրում եմ քննարկումները անցկացնել Կրոն բաժնի այլ թեմաներում, այստեղ դրեք *միայն* հարցերը

----------


## Լեռնցի

Վերջերս լսել եմ, որ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին չի կնքում հայ այն մուսուլմաններին, որոնք ցանականում են դառնալ քրիստոնյա...Արդյոք դա ճշմարիտ է, և եթե այո, ապա որն է խնդիրը:
Շնորհակալություն

----------

Արիացի (03.07.2009)

----------


## ministr

Հայ մուսուլման կա?  :Shok:

----------


## Արիացի

> Հայ մուսուլման կա?


Համշենահայերի մեծ մասը դավանում է մուսուլմանություն:

----------


## nune'

մի հարց էլի...
էդ ճիշտա, որ աշխարհի վերջը գալուա ու դա հենց մեծ դատաստանի օրնա լինելու..ես էս առումով միշտ տարակուսել եմ...էդ նույն բաներն են՞՞՞

----------


## Lion

Ո՞րտեղ կարելի է գտնել Աստվածաշնչի էլեկտրոնային-հայերեն տարբերակը:

----------


## Dayana

> Ո՞րտեղ կարելի է գտնել Աստվածաշնչի էլեկտրոնային-հայերեն տարբերակը:


Տեր Հոր թույլտվությամբ ես պատասխանեմ:
Արարտյան Թեմի կայքում կարող եք գտնել, մասնավորապես Հոգևոր Գրականություն բաժնում:  :Smile:

----------

Lion (12.07.2009), may (12.07.2009), Ձայնալար (24.07.2009)

----------


## may

> Տեր Հոր թույլտվությամբ ես պատասխանեմ:
> Արարտյան Թեմի կայքում կարող եք գտնել, մասնավորապես Հոգևոր Գրականություն բաժնում:



Նաև այստեղ: 
 :Smile:

----------

Dayana (12.07.2009), Lion (12.07.2009)

----------


## Dayana

*Մոդերատորական: Վերջին գրառումը տեղափոխվել է այստեղ: Այս թեման նախատեսված է Քահանային հարցեր ուղղելու, և ոչ Աստվածաշունչը քննարկելու համար:*

----------

Ambrosine (14.07.2009)

----------


## Արեն

արդյոք ճիշտ է հայության 1708 տարվա ընտրյալությունը առ Արարիչ

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Մի հատ հարց...
Եկեղեցին ոնցա մեկնաբանվում՞/խմդրում եմ մանրամասն, բոլոր տեսանկյուններից/
Մեկ էլ սենց մի բան, շատերը ՝թե հոգեվորական թե աշխարհիկ կյանքի տեր, եկեղեցին են մեծարում... էդ նույն կռապաշտությունը չի՞  չէ որ եկեղեցին ուղղակի շինությունա

----------


## ministr

Եկեղեցին առօրյա կյանքում հասկանում ենք շենք: Բայց իրականում ինչքան գիտեմ շենքը չի  :Smile:

----------


## may

> Մի հատ հարց...
> Եկեղեցին ոնցա մեկնաբանվում՞/խմդրում եմ մանրամասն, բոլոր տեսանկյուններից/
> Մեկ էլ սենց մի բան, շատերը ՝թե հոգեվորական թե աշխարհիկ կյանքի տեր, եկեղեցին են մեծարում... էդ նույն կռապաշտությունը չի՞  չէ որ եկեղեցին ուղղակի շինությունա



Այս հարցի մասին կարող եք կարդալ այստեղ. սկիզբը 261 էջից:

----------

Գոռ Ջան - Հայ (27.07.2009)

----------


## Mamlo divan

> Մի հատ հարց...
> Եկեղեցին ոնցա մեկնաբանվում՞/խմդրում եմ մանրամասն, բոլոր տեսանկյուններից/
> Մեկ էլ սենց մի բան, շատերը ՝թե հոգեվորական թե աշխարհիկ կյանքի տեր, եկեղեցին են մեծարում... էդ նույն կռապաշտությունը չի՞  չէ որ եկեղեցին ուղղակի շինությունա


Մարդկանց հավաքը, խումբը համարվում է եկեղեցի: Պողոս առաքյալն ասում էր. <<չգիտեք, թե Աստծո տաճարն եք: Եւ Աստծո Ս. Հոգին բնակվում է Ձեր մեջ: Եթե որևէ մեկը ապականի Աստծո տաճարը, կապականի նրան Աստված: Քանի որ Աստծո տաճարը Սուրբ է, որն եք դուք>>: Առաջին կենդանի տաճարը մարդն է: Եկեղեցին մարդկանց ժողովն է, հավանք է: Եկեղեցին քարեշեն կառույցն է, ուր հավաքվում են քրիստոսապաշտ մարդիկ զուտ միայն Աստված փառաբանելու, Աստծո հետ խոսելու, Աստծո Մարմնին հաղորդակից լինելու /հաղորդվելու/: Հոգևորականը չի մեծարում եկեղեցու որպես պարզապես շենք: Հոգևորականը եկեղեին մեծարելով, մեծարում է մեր Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսին: Քանի որ Եկեղեցին Քրիստոսի կենդանի ներկայությունն է աշխարհի վրա: Քրիստոս ասում է. <<սեղանն է սուրբ?, թե սեղանի վրա դրված սպասքը?: Սուրբ է սեղանը, որով սրբվում են մնացած պարագաները կամ սպասքը>>: Եկեղեցին սրբավայր է, ուր աղոթելուց, Աստված փառաբանելուց զատ ուրիշ այլ բանով չպիտի զբաղվել: 
Եթե Ձեզ պետք է ֆուտբոլ նայել, գնում եք մաևզադաշտ: Որևէ ֆիլմ նայելու համար գնում եք կինոթատրոն: Ֆիլմը չես կարող ցուցադրել ամեն մի վայչում, պրոֆեսիոնալ ֆուտբոլն էլ ամեն տեղ խաղալ չես կարող: Աղոթելու, Աստծո հետ խոսելու, Աստծոն գոհություն և փառաբանություն անելու համար քարեշեն եկեղեցին է, որի բնակիչը Աստված է: 
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Մխիթար քահանա Ալոյան:

----------

Արծիվ (14.10.2009)

----------


## Mamlo divan

> մի հարց էլի...
> էդ ճիշտա, որ աշխարհի վերջը գալուա ու դա հենց մեծ դատաստանի օրնա լինելու..ես էս առումով միշտ տարակուսել եմ...էդ նույն բաներն են՞՞՞


Ըստ Տաթևացու, ամեն մարդու մահը իր աշխարհի վերջն է: Իսկ կա նաև ընդհանուր աշխարհի վախճան, որն անխուսափելիորեն պետք է լինի: Քրիստոս ասում է . <<աշխարհը կանցնի, բայց իմ ասած խոսքերից ոչ մեկն անկատար չի մնա>>: 
Երբ առաքյլաները Ձեզ պես հարցնում էին, թե երբ է լինելու աշխարհի վախճանը, Քրիստոս լավ իմանալավ մարդկանց հետաքրքությունն, ասում է. <<աշխարհի վախճանի մասին ոչ ոք չգիտի. Ոչ երկնքի հրեշտակները և ոչ էլ Մարդու Որդին /այսինքն Քրիստոս/: Դրա մասին գիտի միայն Հայ Աստված>>: Այսինքն նա, ով կխոսի աշխարհի վախճանի մասին, նշելով տարեթիվ, խաբեբա է: Ավելի լավ է, մարդը մտածի, թե ինչպես աստվածահաճո կյանքով ապրի: Իսկ վախճանը կամա, թե ակամա Աստծուն հայտնի մի օր կգա: 


Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Մխիթար քահանա Ալոյան:

----------

Արծիվ (14.10.2009)

----------


## Mamlo divan

> արդյոք ճիշտ է հայության 1708 տարվա ընտրյալությունը առ Արարիչ


Դուք ընդունում եք, որ հրեա ժողովուրդը Աստծո ընտրյալ ժողովուրդ է? Եթե այո, ապա հայ ժողովուրդն էլ ընտրյալ է, քանի որ 301թ. Քրիստոս իջավ Վաղարշաատի Հայոց հողի վրա: Դրանով հաստատելով մեր ազգի ընտրյալ լինելը և աշխարհում առաջինը քրիստոնեության ընդունումը որպես պետական կրոն: Եթե չեք ընդունում այս պատմական ճշմարտությունը, վստահ եմ, որ ցանկացած պատասխան Ձեզ չի բավարարի: Քանի որ Ձեր հոգևոր դաշտը ծարավի է հոգևոր սնուցման: 
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Մխիթար քահանա Ալոյան:

----------

Մեղապարտ (24.08.2009)

----------


## Mamlo divan

> Այս հարցի մասին կարող եք կարդալ այստեղ. սկիզբը 261 էջից:


Շնորհակալություն Արարատյան թեմի կայքը մեջբերելու համար:

----------


## Vahagn_IV

Հարցս Ատվածաշնչից է, ավելի կոնկրետ` 




> Եւ Եհովան ասեց Մովսէսին. Տես քեզ 
> Փարաւօնին աստուած արի, եւ քո 
> եղբայր Ահարօնը քո մարգարէն կ'լի-
> նի: Դու խօսիր այն ամենը ինչ որ
> քեզ կ'հրամայեմ, եւ քո եղբայր Ահա-
> րօնը թող խոսէ Փարաւօնի հետ, որ Իս-
> րայէլի որդկանցն արձակէ իր երկրիցը:
> Եւ ես Փարաւօնի սիրտը կ'խստացնեմ,
> եւ իմ նշանները  եւ հրաշքներքն Եգիպ-
> ...


Հիմա բուն հարցս` ինչի՞ համար է պետք Փարաւօնի սիրտը խստացնել ու հետո հենց դրա համար պատժել նրան: Եվ ընդհանրապես,  Հին Կտակարանում ամեն քայլափոխին հայտնվում են այնպիսի դրվագներ, որոնց ժամանակակից մարդը նուրբ ասած, վատ կվերաբերվեր: Օրինակ` 



> Եւ եղաւ երբ որ նա Եգիպտոսը
> մտնելու մօտեցաւ, իր կնոջը` Սարային
> ասեց. Ահա գիտեմ որ դու մի գեղեցիկ
> տեսքով կին ես: Եւ անպատճառ երբ Ե-
> գիպտացիք քեզ տեսնեն, ասելու են`
> Սա նորա կինն է. եւ ինձ կ'սպանեն,
> բայց քեզ ողջ կ'թողեն. Ասիր թէ դու
> իմ քոյրն ես. որպէս զի քո պատճա-
> ռով ինձ համար լաւ լինի, եւ քո
> ...


ու նույնը կրկնվում էր այլ թագավորների հետ: Իմ համար ամենաանհասկանալին այն է, որ նույնիսկ այս արարքներից հետո Աբրամը օրհնվում է և նույնիսկ դառնում է Աբրահամ: Ի՞նչ է սրա մասին ասում մեր եկեղեցին և կա՞ արդյոք փոխաբերական իմաստ բերված հատվածներում:

----------


## Արծիվ

Թող ների մեր հարգելի քահանան միջամտությանս համար բայց սա իրոք ամենալավ կայքերից մեկն է........................
http://www.armenianchurchlibrary.com...armenianbible/

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եկեղեցին առօրյա կյանքում հասկանում ենք շենք: Բայց իրականում ինչքան գիտեմ շենքը չի


շենք ա ապեր, իր կալվածներով ու փող հավաքելու տազիկով… մատաղի տեղով, պուլպուլակով բանով…

----------


## Դատարկություն

Ես ես հարցը շատերին եմ տվել, բայց էդպես էլ բան չեմ հասկանում: Հարցը վերաբերում ա ճակատագրին: Մենք ասում ենք Աստված ամենազոր ա ու ամեն ինչ գիտի, եդ աքիոմայա: Ճակատագրի մասին դուք ասում եք Աստված մարդուն տվելա ազատ ընտրելու հնարավորություն, ննենց որ մարդու ձեռին ա իր կյանքը:  Աստված  ապագան, ու նա գիտի ինչ ճանապարհներ կան ընտրելու, ընտրությունը մարդուննա: Բայց տեսեք Աստված իմանալով ապագան գիտի նաև, թե մենք այդ ճանապարհներից  որը տենք ընտրի նա գիտի նաև հաջորդ ճանապարհները ու բոլոր մեր ընտրությունները,.... ուրեմն չեղավ որ մենք այնուամենայնիվ ճակատագիր ունենք, որ մենք ընթանում ենք այն ուղով որը մեզ համար պատրաստել է Աստված՞

----------


## Արծիվ

> շենք ա ապեր, իր կալվածներով ու փող հավաքելու տազիկով… մատաղի տեղով, պուլպուլակով բանով…


Շատ ճիշտ օրինակ ես բերել Մեֆիստոֆելս ջան ու ես շատ ցավում եմ դրա համար ու այսօրվա շատ եկեղեցիներ հենց ճիշտ այդպես են բայց էլի այս ամենի հետևում մարդն է կանգնած Աստծո խոսքը ծուռ հասկանալով և իրա շահերին համապատասխան դարձնող: Աստված տա որ մի օր մենք բոլորս հասկանաք որ ճիշտ չէ Աստծո խոսքով բիզնես անել և հետևենք ճշմարտության խոսքին:

----------

davidus (18.10.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ես ես հարցը շատերին եմ տվել, բայց էդպես էլ բան չեմ հասկանում: Հարցը վերաբերում ա ճակատագրին: Մենք ասում ենք Աստված ամենազոր ա ու ամեն ինչ գիտի, եդ աքիոմայա: Ճակատագրի մասին դուք ասում եք Աստված մարդուն տվելա ազատ ընտրելու հնարավորություն, ննենց որ մարդու ձեռին ա իր կյանքը:  Աստված  ապագան, ու նա գիտի ինչ ճանապարհներ կան ընտրելու, ընտրությունը մարդուննա: Բայց տեսեք Աստված իմանալով ապագան գիտի նաև, թե մենք այդ ճանապարհներից  որը տենք ընտրի նա գիտի նաև հաջորդ ճանապարհները ու բոլոր մեր ընտրությունները,.... ուրեմն չեղավ որ մենք այնուամենայնիվ ճակատագիր ունենք, որ մենք ընթանում ենք այն ուղով որը մեզ համար պատրաստել է Աստված՞


Ինչքան էլ մարդիկ ասեն որ չկա ճակատագիր կամ այդ բառի նման որևէ մի ուրիշ արտահայտություն միևնույն է ես կասեմ որ մարդու ճակատին ինչ գրած է դա էլ լինելու է կլինի դա թե Աստված է գրել թե պարզապես դա կոչվում ճակատագիր բայց ես հավատում եմ դրան:

----------


## Ambrosine

Երեխեք, քննարկումները անցկացրեք թեմայից դուրս գրառումների թեմայում էլի... այս թեման միայն քահանային հարց ուղղելու և նրանից պատասխան ստանալու համար է :Smile:

----------

Արծիվ (18.10.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

Իմ միակ ցանկությունս այն կլիներ որ տեսնեի ու լսեի որ եկեղեցում գտնվող սպասավոր՝ քահանայից սկսած մինչև կաթողիկոս հասկանան որ այն ինչ որ իրենց տրվել է ձրիաբար այն էլ պետք է տան ուրիշների ձրիաբար, իհարկե ես հասկանում եմ որ մարդիկ պետք է նվիրատվություններ անեն եկեղեցուն բայց դա պարտադրաբար չի: Այնպես որ այն մարդը որը ծառայում է եկեղեցուն նա պարտավոր է աստո խոսքը ճշմարտությամբ քարոզի ու անտեսելով իր անձնական շահերը ու այս ամենից հետո ես համոզված եմ որ Աստված առատորեն կօրհնի այդ մարդուն և իր տունը:

----------

յոգի (18.10.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Երեխեք, քննարկումները անցկացրեք թեմայից դուրս գրառումների թեմայում էլի... այս թեման միայն քահանային հարց ուղղելու և նրանից պատասխան ստանալու համար է


Ես դեմ չեմ թող մոդերատորը տեղափոխի իմ գրառումը  :Smile:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Երեխեք, քննարկումները անցկացրեք թեմայից դուրս գրառումների թեմայում էլի... այս թեման միայն քահանային հարց ուղղելու և նրանից պատասխան ստանալու համար է


Ես ուղղել եմ բայց հլա որ չեմ ստացել

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես ուղղել եմ բայց հլա որ չեմ ստացել


Ժամանակ ունենալուն պես, կպատասխանի: Առաջ հաճախ էր մտնում ակումբ, որովհետև աշխատասենյակում համակարգիչ ուներ, իսկ հիմա գրելու համար ստիպված է Սբ. Հովհաննես-Մկրտիչ եկեղեցուց գնալ կարծեմ Սբ. Սարգիս եկեղեցի... չի հասցնում:

----------


## Չամիչ

*Մոդերատորական. Հարգելի մասնակիցներ, « Հարցեր քահանային» թեմայի վերնագիրը հուշում է, որ Ակումբում կա քահանա: Պետք չէ քահանային ուղղված հարցերին ինքնակոչ պատասխաններ տալ: Կրոն բաժնում կան բազմաթիվ համապատասխան թեմաներ, որտեղ կարելի է ցանկացած հարցի շուրջ քննարկումներ ծավալել: 
Այսուհետ, քահանայի փոխարեն տրված  պատասխանները, մեկնաբանությունները, քննարկումները կհամարվեն թեմայից դուրս, կջնջվեն եւ կտուգանվեն համաձայն ակումբի կանոնադրության:
*

----------

Ambrosine (18.10.2009)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարցս Ատվածաշնչից է, ավելի կոնկրետ` 
> 
> 
> Հիմա բուն հարցս` ինչի՞ համար է պետք Փարաւօնի սիրտը խստացնել ու հետո հենց դրա համար պատժել նրան: Եվ ընդհանրապես,  Հին Կտակարանում ամեն քայլափոխին հայտնվում են այնպիսի դրվագներ, որոնց ժամանակակից մարդը նուրբ ասած, վատ կվերաբերվեր: Օրինակ` 
> 
> ու նույնը կրկնվում էր այլ թագավորների հետ: Իմ համար ամենաանհասկանալին այն է, որ նույնիսկ այս արարքներից հետո Աբրամը օրհնվում է և նույնիսկ դառնում է Աբրահամ: Ի՞նչ է սրա մասին ասում մեր եկեղեցին և կա՞ արդյոք փոխաբերական իմաստ բերված հատվածներում:


Սիրելիներս, ողջունում եմ բոլորիդ: Վաղուց հնարավորություն չունեի կայքն այցելոլեու: Փառք Աստծո, այսօր դա հնարավոր եղավ: 
Աստված հատուկ կերպով չէր խստացնում փարավոնի սիրտը: Սա գրական գրվածքի ոճ է, որով ցույց էր տրվում, որ ոչ մի բան առանց Աստծո կամքի տեղի չի ունենում այս երկրի վրա: Միակ և տրամաբանակն բացատրությունը սա է: 
Նաև ասեմ, որ թերևս Դուք օգտվում եք բողոքական կանոնով տպագրված Աստվածաշնչից, որտեղ Եհովա բառը  թարգմանված չի: Էջմիածնական հրատարակության մեջ, որն ամբողջական կանոնն է իրենից ներկայացնում, Եհովա բառը թարգմանված է որպես Նա որ Է: Սա ի դեպ: 
Երկրորդ պարագայում, Աբրահամի արարքը տգեղ չդիտվեց, քանի որ փորձեց խուսափել մահվանից, և այս արարքն ուղղակի հնարամտություն է համարվում: Ասեմ, որ Հին Կտակարանում շատ դեպքերի կհանդիպեք, որոնք ձեր մեջ հակասության կամ դժգոհության ինչ-ինչ զգացումներ կառաջացնեն: Սակայն և Հին կտակարանը հրեա ազգի կայացման պատմություն է: Եւ ամենևին էլ պետք չէ այնտեղ քրիստոնեություն փնտրել: Բայց այդուհանդերձ այդ պատմությունը եղավ առիթ, որպեսզի Փրկիչը` Հիօսուս Քրիստոս, այդ կայացած ազգից դուրս գար և Իր սխրագործությամբ միավորեր մարդկությանը քրիստոնյա կոչումով:
*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:*

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Թող ների մեր հարգելի քահանան միջամտությանս համար բայց սա իրոք ամենալավ կայքերից մեկն է........................
> http://www.armenianchurchlibrary.com...armenianbible/


Համաիտ ենք, որ շատ լավ կայք է: Բազմակողմանի տեղեկատվություն ստանալու համար կարող եք օգտվել նաև այլ հոգևոր կայքերից, որոնց հասցեներն այստեղ են *http://www.araratian-tem.am/qpage.php?id=69*

----------

Արծիվ (22.10.2009)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Երեխեք, քննարկումները անցկացրեք թեմայից դուրս գրառումների թեմայում էլի... այս թեման միայն քահանային հարց ուղղելու և նրանից պատասխան ստանալու համար է


Շնորհակալ եմ, Աստղ, մշտապես կարգ ու կանոն պահելու համար: Ի լուր բոլորին ասեմ հետևյալը քննադատել սիրող ակումբցիներ և ձեզ հարող ընկերներ: Մի բան եկեք սովորենք. բավական է քննադատել մի կառույց, մի ապրելակերպ, որի մասն եք կազմում նաև դուք, ուզեք, թե չուզեք: Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին դա դուք եք, իսկ մենք միայն սպասավոր ենք: Եւ եթե եկեղեցու մեջ սխալ եք գտնւմ, դա նաև ձեր սխալն է: Փնովել ամեն մեկը կարող է: Սակայն մենք մշտապես պետք է սովորենք մեր արժեքները չնսեմացնել: Եթե մեֆիստոֆելսը և նրան համակրող մյուս ֆուտբոլասեր ակումբցին /կարծեմ արծիվը/, իմանային մեր եկեղեցու փառահեղ պատմությունը, ի դեպ, որի շնորհիվ այդ երկուսը հայ են մնացել, ապա այսպես չէին խոսի իրենց իսկ Մայր Եկեղեցու մասին:  Ինչևէ, լավատեսորեն տրամադրված, մեր աղոթքն ենք ուղղում առ Աստված, որպեսզի բոլորի սրտում ծագի Քրիստոսի լույսը, և նրանք քայլեն իրոք ճշմարիտ ուղով, այլ ոչ թե դրա մասին ընդամենը համակարգչի առջև խոսեն: 
Աստված օրհնի բոլորիդ: Քավ լիցի, եթե մեկին ուզեցա վիրավորել:
*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:*

Հ.Գ. Վստահ եմ, մեֆիստոֆելսի և բազում այլ ակումբցիների համար իրենց ծնողները մատաղ են արել, որպեսզի իրենք լույս աշխարհ ծնվեն:

----------

Ambrosine (22.10.2009), Արծիվ (22.10.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

Տեր Հայր խնդրում եմ իմ հարցին էլ պատասխանեք  :Cray:  :Unsure:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Շնորհակալ եմ, Աստղ, մշտապես կարգ ու կանոն պահելու համար: Ի լուր բոլորին ասեմ հետևյալը քննադատել սիրող ակումբցիներ և ձեզ հարող ընկերներ: Մի բան եկեք սովորենք. բավական է քննադատել մի կառույց, մի ապրելակերպ, որի մասն եք կազմում նաև դուք, ուզեք, թե չուզեք: Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին դա դուք եք, իսկ մենք միայն սպասավոր ենք: Եւ եթե եկեղեցու մեջ սխալ եք գտնւմ, դա նաև ձեր սխալն է: Փնովել ամեն մեկը կարող է: Սակայն մենք մշտապես պետք է սովորենք մեր արժեքները չնսեմացնել: Եթե մեֆիստոֆելսը և նրան համակրող մյուս ֆուտբոլասեր ակումբցին /կարծեմ արծիվը/, իմանային մեր եկեղեցու փառահեղ պատմությունը, ի դեպ, որի շնորհիվ այդ երկուսը հայ են մնացել, ապա այսպես չէին խոսի իրենց իսկ Մայր Եկեղեցու մասին:  Ինչևէ, լավատեսորեն տրամադրված, մեր աղոթքն ենք ուղղում առ Աստված, որպեսզի բոլորի սրտում ծագի Քրիստոսի լույսը, և նրանք քայլեն իրոք ճշմարիտ ուղով, այլ ոչ թե դրա մասին ընդամենը համակարգչի առջև խոսեն: 
> Աստված օրհնի բոլորիդ: Քավ լիցի, եթե մեկին ուզեցա վիրավորել:
> *Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:*
> 
> Հ.Գ. Վստահ եմ, մեֆիստոֆելսի և բազում այլ ակումբցիների համար իրենց ծնողները մատաղ են արել, որպեսզի իրենք լույս աշխարհ ծնվեն:


Կներեք հարգելիս եթե ես ձեզ կամ ՀԱԵ հասցեին որևէ սխալ արտահայտություն եմ արել (ես չեմ հիշում եթե կարող եք հիշեցրեք) և ես կավելացնեմ որ ես ձեզանից պակաս չեմ սիրում մեր ՀԱԵ պարզապես իմ միակ ցանկությունը այն է որ մենք բոլորս մեզանից վեր դասենք Աստծո Սուրբ խոսքը որը բարձր է ամեն ինչից: Ես շատ հարգում եմ մեր եկեղեցու հայրերի կատարած գործը և ես ընդունում եմ որ ի շնորհիվ մեր ՀԱԵ մենք հայ ենք մնացել: Այնպես որ Աստված թող օրհնի ձեզ Տեր Շմավոն ու եթե կարելի է խնդրում եմ ինձ հիշեցնել թե որ հարցում եմ ես սխալ եղել: Կավելացնեմ քավ լիցի եթե ես ցանկացել եմ իմ խոսքերիս մեջ ՀԱԵ ու նրա սպասավորներին փնովել: Չմոռանամ ասել որ անչափ շնորհակալ կլինեմ անկեղծ աղոթքի համար առ Աստված:
Հարգանքներով Արծիվ

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Ես ես հարցը շատերին եմ տվել, բայց էդպես էլ բան չեմ հասկանում: Հարցը վերաբերում ա ճակատագրին: Մենք ասում ենք Աստված ամենազոր ա ու ամեն ինչ գիտի, եդ աքիոմայա: Ճակատագրի մասին դուք ասում եք Աստված մարդուն տվելա ազատ ընտրելու հնարավորություն, ննենց որ մարդու ձեռին ա իր կյանքը:  Աստված  ապագան, ու նա գիտի ինչ ճանապարհներ կան ընտրելու, ընտրությունը մարդուննա: Բայց տեսեք Աստված իմանալով ապագան գիտի նաև, թե մենք այդ ճանապարհներից  որը տենք ընտրի նա գիտի նաև հաջորդ ճանապարհները ու բոլոր մեր ընտրությունները,.... ուրեմն չեղավ որ մենք այնուամենայնիվ ճակատագիր ունենք, որ մենք ընթանում ենք այն ուղով որը մեզ համար պատրաստել է Աստված՞


Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին ճակատագիր չի ընդունում: Մարդ կա հակառակվելով անում է մի բան, որն օրինաչափ չէ, այստեղ արդեն ինքն է փոխում իր կյանքը: Հակառակությունը չարից է, մարդը չարի դրդմամբ թեքում է իր կյանքի բնական ընթացքը: Ճակատագրի գոյությունն ինքնին նշանակում է, որ մարդն Աստծու կողմից ստեղծվել է առանց ազատ կամքի իրավունքի: Իսկ սա նշանակում է, որ մարդը նման չէ իր Արարչին: Իսկ Աստված մարդուն արարեց Իր պատկերով և նմանությամբ, որը հիմնականում պետք է հասկանալ, որ մարդն ազատ է իր կյանքում ընտրություն կատարելու, և իր կյանքն իր ուզած ձևով ապրելու: Աստված չի փորձում մարդուն, քանի որ դրա կարիքը Նա չունի: Աստված մարդու կյանքն ամբողջությամբ գիտի և եթե փորձություններ լինում են մարդու կյանքում, ապա դրանք գալիս են չարի կողմից` մարդուն շեղելու աստվածճանաչողության ճանապարհից: 
*Օրհնությամբ` Տ. Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան*

----------

Արծիվ (05.11.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին ճակատագիր չի ընդունում: Մարդ կա հակառակվելով անում է մի բան, որն օրինաչափ չէ, այստեղ արդեն ինքն է փոխում իր կյանքը: Հակառակությունը չարից է, մարդը չարի դրդմամբ թեքում է իր կյանքի բնական ընթացքը: Ճակատագրի գոյությունն ինքնին նշանակում է, որ մարդն Աստծու կողմից ստեղծվել է առանց ազատ կամքի իրավունքի: Իսկ սա նշանակում է, որ մարդը նման չէ իր Արարչին: Իսկ Աստված մարդուն արարեց Իր պատկերով և նմանությամբ, որը հիմնականում պետք է հասկանալ, որ մարդն ազատ է իր կյանքում ընտրություն կատարելու, և իր կյանքն իր ուզած ձևով ապրելու: Աստված չի փորձում մարդուն, քանի որ դրա կարիքը Նա չունի: Աստված մարդու կյանքն ամբողջությամբ գիտի և եթե փորձություններ լինում են մարդու կյանքում, ապա դրանք գալիս են չարի կողմից` մարդուն շեղելու աստվածճանաչողության ճանապարհից:


Այո, Տեր Հայր համաձայն եմ, բայց ես ասում ենք Աստված ամենազոր է չէ, նա գիտի նաև թե մենք մեր <ազատ կամքը> ինչպես կօգտագործենք, նա գիտի նաև թե մենք որ ուղին կնտրենք ու մեր վերջը ինչպես կեղնի... ուրեմն մենք ունենք մեր ճշգրիտ ապագա՞ն

----------

Արծիվ (05.11.2009)

----------


## յոգի

[quote]


> Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին ճակատագիր չի ընդունում: Մարդ կա հակառակվելով անում է մի բան, որն օրինաչափ չէ, այստեղ արդեն ինքն է փոխում իր կյանքը: Հակառակությունը չարից է, մարդը չարի դրդմամբ թեքում է իր կյանքի բնական ընթացքը:


 ին՞չ է իրենից ներկայացնում չարը, արդյոք՞ չարը Աստծո ղեկավարության տակ չէ, կա՞ մի բան, որը Աստծուց անկախ է...  



> Ճակատագրի գոյությունն ինքնին նշանակում է, որ մարդն Աստծու կողմից ստեղծվել է առանց ազատ կամքի իրավունքի: Իսկ սա նշանակում է, որ մարդը նման չէ իր Արարչին: Իսկ Աստված մարդուն արարեց Իր պատկերով և նմանությամբ, որը հիմնականում պետք է հասկանալ, որ մարդն ազատ է իր կյանքում ընտրություն կատարելու, և իր կյանքն իր ուզած ձևով ապրելու:


 Չեմ հասկանում այս քո պատասխանը, եթե կարող եք մի քիչ պարզաբանել... օրինակ ճակատագրի գոյությունը ինչպես կարող է նշանակել, որ մարդն Աստծու կողմից ստեղծվել է առանց ազատ կամքի իրավունքի, ... եթե չկա ճակատագիր, ապա ինչպես էք բացատրում, որ մեկը ծնվում է առողջ և հարուստի ընտանիքում, իսկ մի ուրիշը ծնվում է հիվանդ, կամ աղքատի ընտանիքում, մեկը կույր է ծնվում, մի ուրիշը ծնվում և մեռնում, սա չի՞ նշանակում որ Աստված տարբերություն է դնում մարդկան միջև, մեկին լավն է տալիս մյուսին վատը, եթե այո ապա ինչու՞
Ին՞չ է նշանակում ՄԵՂՔ կամ Մեղսագործություն, միթե՞ մարդ չի ստանում իր կատարած մեղքերի արդյունքը, կամ բարեգործություն կատարելուց չ՞ի ստանում լավ արդյունք, եթե այո ապա սա չի՞ նշանակում Ճակատաքիր, այսինքը ամեն մարդ, որը ունի ազատ գործելու իրավունք, գործելով ինչպես կամենում է և ստեղծում է իր ապագան, որը հենց կարող է նշանակել ճակատագիր... 



> Աստված չի փորձում մարդուն, քանի որ դրա կարիքը Նա չունի: Աստված մարդու կյանքն ամբողջությամբ գիտի և եթե փորձություններ լինում են մարդու կյանքում, ապա դրանք գալիս են չարի կողմից` մարդուն շեղելու աստվածճանաչողության ճանապարհից:


Ին՞չ է նշանակում փորձություն և ինչ շահ ունի չարը մարդուն փորձելուց... փորձությունը, որպեսզի օգնի՞ թե վնասի մարդուն... 
Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Չամիչ

*Մոդերատորական: Հարգելի մասնակիցներ, գոյություն ունի քահանային դիմելու ընդունված դիմելաձեւ: Կխնդրեի, այսուհետ, հետեւել ընդունված դիմելաձեւին:*

----------

Ambrosine (23.10.2009), Monk (23.10.2009), Հարդ (23.10.2009), յոգի (22.10.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

Տեր Հայր, հնում, իմ ունեցած տեղեկություններով, Պավլիկյան և Թոնդրակյան շարժումների ժամանակ եկեղեցին պայքարել է զենքի ուժով ու հաղթել: Այսօր կան բազմաթիվ ավերիչ աղանդներ, ինչու չօգտագործել հին ձևը?

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Այո, Տեր Հայր համաձայն եմ, բայց ես ասում ենք Աստված ամենազոր է չէ, նա գիտի նաև թե մենք մեր <ազատ կամքը> ինչպես կօգտագործենք, նա գիտի նաև թե մենք որ ուղին կնտրենք ու մեր վերջը ինչպես կեղնի... ուրեմն մենք ունենք մեր ճշգրիտ ապագա՞ն


Ապագան ինքնին նշանակում է մի երևույթ, որը դեռևս տեղի չի ունեցել: Իսկ այն, ինչը դեռ տեղի չի ունեցել, ինչպես կարելի է այն <<ունենալ>>? Աստված գիտի մեր բոլոր հնարավոր քայլերը, մեր բոլոր հնարավոր ձախողումներն ու հաջողությունները: Բայց նա երբեք չի պարտադրում մեզ Իր կամքը: Մենք ինքներս ենք ընտրում մեր ուղին: Եւ ոչ ոք մեզանից բացի: Եւ Աստծո ցնծությունը մեծ է լինում, երբ մենք սեփական ուժերով կարողանում ենք ճշմարիտ ընտրություն կատարել: Այդ իսկ պատճառով մենք նաև երբեմն սխալների միջով ենք անցնում դեպի ճշմարիտը: Եւ այս ամբողջ ընթացքը չի կարելի կոչել ճակատագիր, այլ մարդկային կյանք, որը կառուցվում է մարդու սեփական ուժերով և Աստծո նախախնամությամբ:
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

----------

Արծիվ (05.11.2009), Դատարկություն (05.11.2009)

----------


## Ter Hayr

[quote=յոգի;1821437]


> ին՞չ է իրենից ներկայացնում չարը, արդյոք՞ չարը Աստծո ղեկավարության տակ չէ, կա՞ մի բան, որը Աստծուց անկախ է...  
>  Չեմ հասկանում այս քո պատասխանը, եթե կարող եք մի քիչ պարզաբանել... օրինակ ճակատագրի գոյությունը ինչպես կարող է նշանակել, որ մարդն Աստծու կողմից ստեղծվել է առանց ազատ կամքի իրավունքի, ... եթե չկա ճակատագիր, ապա ինչպես էք բացատրում, որ մեկը ծնվում է առողջ և հարուստի ընտանիքում, իսկ մի ուրիշը ծնվում է հիվանդ, կամ աղքատի ընտանիքում, մեկը կույր է ծնվում, մի ուրիշը ծնվում և մեռնում, սա չի՞ նշանակում որ Աստված տարբերություն է դնում մարդկան միջև, մեկին լավն է տալիս մյուսին վատը, եթե այո ապա ինչու՞
> Ին՞չ է նշանակում ՄԵՂՔ կամ Մեղսագործություն, միթե՞ մարդ չի ստանում իր կատարած մեղքերի արդյունքը, կամ բարեգործություն կատարելուց չ՞ի ստանում լավ արդյունք, եթե այո ապա սա չի՞ նշանակում Ճակատաքիր, այսինքը ամեն մարդ, որը ունի ազատ գործելու իրավունք, գործելով ինչպես կամենում է և ստեղծում է իր ապագան, որը հենց կարող է նշանակել ճակատագիր... 
>  Ին՞չ է նշանակում փորձություն և ինչ շահ ունի չարը մարդուն փորձելուց... փորձությունը, որպեսզի օգնի՞ թե վնասի մարդուն... 
> Շնորհակալություն


1. Ինչ վերաբերվում է չարին, ապա այն նույնպես սարսափ է տածում Աստծուց և բացարձակ կերպով որևիցե հնարավորություն չունի դեմ առ դեմ հակամարտության դուրս գալ Աստծո հետ: Այդ իսկ պատճառով չարի թիրախը դառնում ենք մենք` մարդիկս, ում շատ դեպքերում հեռացնելը և Աստծուց անհաղորդ լինելը դառնում է չարի միակ գործելակերպը: Ինքնին չարը արարված չէ:, ինքնուրույն սուբստանս չէ: Այն ի հայտ է գալիս աստվածայինի բացակայության պարագայում: Եւ այդ բացակայությունն էլ <<չի կարող բացարձակ բացակայություն լինել>>: Քանի որ Աստված ամենուր է: Սակայն մարդն իր մեղսունակության պատճառով հեռանում է աստվածային շնորհից և սկսում է գործել չարը: Բայց աստվածային ծրագրի համաձայն չարի վերջը գալու է Քրիստոսի Երկրորդ Գալուստի ժամանակ, երբ չարը վեչջնական պխարտություն կկրի և երկրի վրա բացի բարուց որևէ այլ բան չի լինելու: Իսկ չարի գոյությունն այս ընթացքում պայմանավորված է նրանով, որ վերջինիս ներկայությունը դառնա բարու կամավոր ընտրության խթան: 
2. Ճակատագիր նշանակում է մի բան, որը կատարվելու է անխուսափելիորեն: Այսինքն մարդն արարված է, և ըստ ճակատագրի նրան վիճակված է բժիշկ լինելու: Եւ այդ մարդը ինչ անի -չանի, միևնույնէ , բժիշկ է լինելու: Կամ էլ ոչինչ չանի, քանի որ միևնույն է, բժիշկ է լինելու: Իսկ եթե մարդն արարվում է Աստծո պատկրով և նմանությամբ, այսինքն ազատ և ընտրելու իրավունքով, ապա նա ինքն է որոշում, հավը հում ուտել, թե եփած, դառնալ բժիշկ, թե շինարար: Եւ ըստ այդմ էլ, կարող է իր նախասիրություններն ինքնուրույն բացահայտել առանց որևէ մեկի թելադրանքի:  
3. Բնականաբար չարի շահը մեկն է: Այնպես անել, որպեսզի ցանկացած տհաճ կամ ոչ այնքան տհաճ իրադարձությունը մարդու մեջ դժգոհություն առաջացնի Արարչի նկատմամբ, որով մարդը չդիմանալով այդ փորձությանը, հեռանա Աստծուց: Եւ մեկ անգամ նշենք, որ փորձությունը առաջ է բերվում սատանայի կողմից: 
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Հայր, հնում, իմ ունեցած տեղեկություններով, Պավլիկյան և Թոնդրակյան շարժումների ժամանակ եկեղեցին պայքարել է զենքի ուժով ու հաղթել: Այսօր կան բազմաթիվ ավերիչ աղանդներ, ինչու չօգտագործել հին ձևը?


Ասեմ, որ այդ փորձը հաջողություն բերեց, բայց այդքան էլ քրիստոնեական վարվելակերպ չէր, առավել ևս, որ այդ ամենն ուղղված էր սեփական ժողովրդի դեմ: Մենք պայքարում ենք ոչ թե աղանդավորների դեմ, ովքեր մեծամասամբ հայորդիներ են, այն նրանց գաղափաչրախոսության դեմ: Մեր կռիվն ու պայքարը մարդու դեմ չէ, այլ քայքայիչ գաղափարների, մտքերի, Ավետարանի թյուր մեկնաբանությունների դեմ է: Հակառակ դեպքում մենք ուղղակի պարտավոր ենք <<բնաջնջել>> Հայաստանի 3 միլիոնանոց բնակչության առնվազն 3-րդ մասը: 
Քրիստոնեությունը սիրո կրոն է: Եւ այդ սիրով տոգորված մենք մոլորված հայորդիներին պետք է աշխատենք հեռու պահել և փրկել վնասակար այդ բոլոր ազդեցություններից: Եւ դա ոչ միայն եկեղեցու սպասավորների պարտականությունների մեջ է մտնում, այլև մեր հավատավոր հոտի, ասել է թե նաև ձեր` սիրելի ակումբցիներ: Այսինքն սա նշանակում է, որ յուրաքանչյուրդ սրբազան պարտականություն ունի` մաքուր և անաղարտ պահել ինչպես մեր մայրենի լեզուն, այդպես էլ մայրենի հավատը: Դրսի բերած, գցածը անարժեք է և արտաքինից միայն թվացյալ հրապուրիչ: Դուք պետք է ազգայինի մեջ միայն ու միայն նրա մեջ տեսնել անձնական շահը, փրկությունը և կյանքը:
Մեն շատ լավ նյութ ունենք, թե ինչով են վտանգավոր աղանդները, ինչպես կանխարգելել աղանդին անդամագրվելու հարցը և ինչպես օգնել աղանդի մեջ հայտված մարդկանց: Հոդվածը շատ հետաքրքրիր է և օգտակար: Այն տեղադրված է մեր թեմի կայքում հետևյալ հասցեով *http://www.araratian-tem.am/questions.php?id=19&lang=A* : Այս էջում այն ամենավերջում է տեղադրվա: Առակ է նաև նույն հոդվածի ռուսերեն տարբերակը կայքի ռուսական բա-նում: Այնպես որ կարող եք օգտվել և տարածել այդ հանրամատչելի օգտակար տեղեկատվությունը:
Օրհնությամբ` տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

----------


## AniwaR

Հուսով եմ՝ շատ անհամեստ հարց չէ: :Blush:  Բայց շատ եմ ուզում տալ. Տեր Հայր, ի՞նչն է մարդուն ստիպում հոգևորական դառնալ: Կարելի՞ է դա պարզապես մասնագիտություն համարել: 

Շնորհակալություն

----------

յոգի (07.11.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> 1. Ինչ վերաբերվում է չարին, ապա այն նույնպես սարսափ է տածում Աստծուց և բացարձակ կերպով որևիցե հնարավորություն չունի դեմ առ դեմ հակամարտության դուրս գալ Աստծո հետ: Այդ իսկ պատճառով չարի թիրախը դառնում ենք մենք` մարդիկս, ում շատ դեպքերում հեռացնելը և Աստծուց անհաղորդ լինելը դառնում է չարի միակ գործելակերպը: Ինքնին չարը արարված չէ:, ինքնուրույն սուբստանս չէ: Այն ի հայտ է գալիս աստվածայինի բացակայության պարագայում: Եւ այդ բացակայությունն էլ <<չի կարող բացարձակ բացակայություն լինել>>: Քանի որ Աստված ամենուր է:


Հարգելի Տեր Հայր ինչպես՞ կարող է չարը Աստծուց թաքնվել, եթե Աստված ամենուր է ապա Նա չարի դեմը կարող է առնել ցանկացած տեղում ցանկացած ժամանակ և պահպանաել մարդկանց չարից, միթ՞ե Աստված չի կամենում դա անել: Եթե չարը արարված չէ ապա ին՞չ է, եթե էներգյա է ապա այդ էներգյան պետք է գործի մի ինչ որ անձնավորության հսկողության տակ, և կա՞ արդյոք մի վայր  որտեղ Աստծո էներգյան ներկա չէ, որտեղ կարող է չարը  ազատ գործել...
Արդյո՞ք չարը Աստծո հսկողության տակ չե...



> Սակայն մարդն իր մեղսունակության պատճառով հեռանում է աստվածային շնորհից և սկսում է գործել չարը: Բայց աստվածային ծրագրի համաձայն չարի վերջը գալու է Քրիստոսի Երկրորդ Գալուստի ժամանակ, երբ չարը վեչջնական պխարտություն կկրի և երկրի վրա բացի բարուց որևէ այլ բան չի լինելու: Իսկ չարի գոյությունն այս ընթացքում պայմանավորված է նրանով, որ վերջինիս ներկայությունը դառնա բարու կամավոր ընտրության խթան:


Համամիտ եմ, որ մարդն իր մեղսունակության պատճառով հեռանում է աստվածային շնորհից, բայց միթե մարդը ինքը չի ընտրում գործել որպես չար կամ բարի... Իսկ Քրիստոսը նորից գալու է՞



> 2. Ճակատագիր նշանակում է մի բան, որը կատարվելու է անխուսափելիորեն: Այսինքն մարդն արարված է, և ըստ ճակատագրի նրան վիճակված է բժիշկ լինելու: Եւ այդ մարդը ինչ անի -չանի, միևնույնէ , բժիշկ է լինելու: Կամ էլ ոչինչ չանի, քանի որ միևնույն է, բժիշկ է լինելու: Իսկ եթե մարդն արարվում է Աստծո պատկրով և նմանությամբ, այսինքն ազատ և ընտրելու իրավունքով, ապա նա ինքն է որոշում, հավը հում ուտել, թե եփած, դառնալ բժիշկ, թե շինարար: Եւ ըստ այդմ էլ, կարող է իր նախասիրություններն ինքնուրույն բացահայտել առանց որևէ մեկի թելադրանքի:


Իմ հարցը դրանում չեր թե մարդուն ինպ է վիճակված դառնալ, և ո՞վ է այդ որոշողը, որ մեկին վիճակել է բժիշկ դառնալ իսկ մյուսին Աֆրիկայում սովամահ լինել, մյուսին էլ սևագործ բանվոր, եթե այդ ճակատագիր գրողը Ինքը Աստված է ապա դա չի՞ նշանակում որ Աստված հավասար չի վերաբերվում իր ««զավակներին»»: Այդ դեպքում ««Մեղք»» գործելու հասկացողությունը ին՞չ դեր է խաղում, ինչ կարիք կա մեղք գործելը արգելել, եթե մարդ այդ իր կատարած մեղքերով չի ստեղծում իր ճակատագիրը, այլ դա տրվում է վերևից մարդուն... Եթե մարդ մեղք է գործում ապա նա կպատժվի՞ թե ոչ... և եթե մարդ լավ գործեր է կատարում ապա նա կստանա այդ իր կատարած գործերի արդյունքը՞



> 3. Բնականաբար չարի շահը մեկն է: Այնպես անել, որպեսզի ցանկացած տհաճ կամ ոչ այնքան տհաճ իրադարձությունը մարդու մեջ դժգոհություն առաջացնի Արարչի նկատմամբ, որով մարդը չդիմանալով այդ փորձությանը, հեռանա Աստծուց: Եւ մեկ անգամ նշենք, որ փորձությունը առաջ է բերվում սատանայի կողմից: 
> Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:


 Այստեղ նշել եք փորձություն չարի կողմից, որը հեռացնում է Աստծուց, չի՞ նշանակում , որ չարը հզոր է Աստծուց, կամ էլ հակառակը, չարը գործում է Աստծո հրամանի տակ...
Հարգանքներս...

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հուսով եմ՝ շատ անհամեստ հարց չէ: Բայց շատ եմ ուզում տալ. Տեր Հայր, ի՞նչն է մարդուն ստիպում հոգևորական դառնալ: Կարելի՞ է դա պարզապես մասնագիտություն համարել: 
> 
> Շնորհակալություն


Եթե կուզես ոչ ամբողջական պատկերացում ունենալ հոգևորականի մասին, ապա թյուրիմացաբար կոչեք այն մմասնագիտություն առանց աշխատավարձի: Սակայն դա այդպես չէ: 
Սա մասնագիտություն չէ, սա կենսակերպ է: Այո, դու կատարում ես ինճ-ինչ պարտականություններ, պարտավորությունների ունես, տգնում ես, ճգնում ես: Մեծամասամբ ընտանիքդ տուժումէ  դրանից, եթե ամուսնացյալ քահանա ես: Արդյունքում, չակնկալելով բարի վերաբերմունք, հաճախ դրական խոսքից կամ վերաբերմունքից բացի ստանում ես բացասականը: Բայց այս ամենի մեջ կա հրաշալի և կախարդական մի վիճակ, որ դու զգում ես, որ դա քոնն է: Այս ամնեը քոնն է, որովհետև դու ես այն ընտրել: Չես կարող մեղադրել որևէ մեկին ընտրությանդ համար, ուրախանում ես, երբ կարողանում ես մարդկանց օգտակար լինել և երբ քո խոսքը փրկության կամ մխիթարության առիթ է դառնում 100-ից գոնե 1-ի համար, ապա աշխարհը կարծես քոնն է դառնում: Այն առումով, որ հասկանում ես, որ այն, ինչ անում ես, անում ես սրտանց և չես դադարում դա անել անգամ աշխատանքային ժամն ավարտվելուց հետո: 
Ավելի երջանիկ ես դառնում, երբ օրինակ գիշերը ժամը 23.00-ին մեքենան կանգնեցնում ես ավտոտնակում և հանկարծակի զանգ է գալիս. <<Տեր հայր, ես Ձեր կարիքն ունեմ>>: Ու դու նորից մեքենան հանում ես և շտապում ես այդ մարդու մոտ և միայն ժամեր անց տուն ես վերադառնում: Եւ երբ գլուխդ դնում ես բարձին, հասկանում ես, որ սա է քո կայնքի նախընտրած և սիրելի ուղին: Իսկ թե ինչն է դրդում հոգևորական դառնալ մարդկանց, ապա դա անհնար է բացատրել: Ինչն է դրդում Ձեզ սիրել ձեր կնոջը կամ ամուսնուն կամ ծնողին, Դուք կհասկանաք, թե ինչ է դրդում երիտասարդին հոգևորականին դառնալ: 
*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:*

----------

AniwaR (12.11.2009), յոգի (12.11.2009)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր ինչպես՞ կարող է չարը Աստծուց թաքնվել, եթե Աստված ամենուր է ապա Նա չարի դեմը կարող է առնել ցանկացած տեղում ցանկացած ժամանակ և պահպանաել մարդկանց չարից, միթ՞ե Աստված չի կամենում դա անել: Եթե չարը արարված չէ ապա ին՞չ է, եթե էներգյա է ապա այդ էներգյան պետք է գործի մի ինչ որ անձնավորության հսկողության տակ, և կա՞ արդյոք մի վայր  որտեղ Աստծո էներգյան ներկա չէ, որտեղ կարող է չարը  ազատ գործել...
> Արդյո՞ք չարը Աստծո հսկողության տակ չե...
> Համամիտ եմ, որ մարդն իր մեղսունակության պատճառով հեռանում է աստվածային շնորհից, բայց միթե մարդը ինքը չի ընտրում գործել որպես չար կամ բարի... Իսկ Քրիստոսը նորից գալու է՞
> Իմ հարցը դրանում չեր թե մարդուն ինպ է վիճակված դառնալ, և ո՞վ է այդ որոշողը, որ մեկին վիճակել է բժիշկ դառնալ իսկ մյուսին Աֆրիկայում սովամահ լինել, մյուսին էլ սևագործ բանվոր, եթե այդ ճակատագիր գրողը Ինքը Աստված է ապա դա չի՞ նշանակում որ Աստված հավասար չի վերաբերվում իր ««զավակներին»»: Այդ դեպքում ««Մեղք»» գործելու հասկացողությունը ին՞չ դեր է խաղում, ինչ կարիք կա մեղք գործելը արգելել, եթե մարդ այդ իր կատարած մեղքերով չի ստեղծում իր ճակատագիրը, այլ դա տրվում է վերևից մարդուն... Եթե մարդ մեղք է գործում ապա նա կպատժվի՞ թե ոչ... և եթե մարդ լավ գործեր է կատարում ապա նա կստանա այդ իր կատարած գործերի արդյունքը՞
>  Այստեղ նշել եք փորձություն չարի կողմից, որը հեռացնում է Աստծուց, չի՞ նշանակում , որ չարը հզոր է Աստծուց, կամ էլ հակառակը, չարը գործում է Աստծո հրամանի տակ...
> Հարգանքներս...



1.Ամեն ինչ Աստծո ենթակայության տակ է: ձեր հարցերի պատասխաններից շատերն արդեն մեջբերվածս խոսքի մեջ կա: չկրկնվելու համար պարզապես ավելացնեմ, որ չարը չի կործանվում մեկ պարզ պատճառով, որպեսզի մարդը ընրության հնարավորություն ունենա չարի և բարու միջև: Եւ միայն Երկրորդ Գալուստի ժամանակ այն կկործանվի վերջնականապես և կհաղթանակի բարին: Չարի առաջնորդը Արուսյակն էր /Լյուցիֆեր/: Այն 10-րդ դասի հրեշտակ էր և ապստամբեց Աստծո դեմ, ինչի պատճառով վայր նետվեց հրեշտակների դասից: Որքան էլ որ նա ապստամբած լինի, այն չի կարող Աստծո խոսքին չհնազանդվել և չերկնչել Աստծուց: 
2.Այս հարցերի պատասխանը տես նախորդ պատասխանիս մեջ:
3.Մարդ ինքն է իր կյանքի կառուցողը: Եւ որևէ մեկը չի կարող նրա փոխարեն այդ ուղենիշը գծել: Դրանով մենք նմանվում ենք Աստծոն, որ ազատ ենք: Իսկ մեղքի դիմաց, ինչպես և բարի գործերի դիմաց կա համապատասխան փոխհատուցում: Եթե մեղսագործը երբևէ չի զղջում և չի կամենում զղջալ իր կատարած սխալի համար, ապա բնականաբար պատիժ է ստանում: Իսկ եթե բարի գործերով է աչքի ընկնում, աստվածային շնորհներով է զարդարվում: 
4.Հարգելի ջան, ամենազորավորը Աստված է: Չկա որևէ մեկ  այլ զորություն, որը որ Նրանից զորավոր լինի: Քանի որ ամեն ինչ ենթակա է Աստծուն: Չհնազանդվել չի նշանակում զորավոր լինել: Անհնազանդությունը բերում է համապատասխան պատժի: Եւ եթե այսօր չարը մեր շրջապատում չարը շատ է, ապա այդ շատերը չեն հասկանում, որ բարեգործությունը սրբացնում է մարդուն:
*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:*

----------

յոգի (12.11.2009)

----------


## Haykolo007

1.Կներեք որ նման հարց եմ տալիս,բայց ինձ միշտ հետաքրքիր է եղել տե ինչպես են ապրում եկեղեցակնարը երբ չեն ամուսնանում,նրնաք կնոջ կարիք չունեն :Think: ,ոնց են բավարաում իրենց սերական ցանկությունները,եվ ամուսնանալու մեջ վատ բան կա որ չեն ամուսնանում,ինդզ տվումա իրենց կյանքը  փչացնում են այդ մարդիկ.... :Sad: 


2.եվ երկրորդ հարցս,ինչ եք մտածում Գյումրիում եվ Ստեպանավանում հայտնվաց տղաների մասին որոնք իբր շփվում են Աստծու հետ,մարդիկ են ընդունում իրենց մոտ եվ ասում որ բուժում են նրանց,ես մի քանի անգամ բարեկամներիս հետ գնացել եմ Ստեպանավան ու տեսել եմ տե ինչքան շատ մարդ է գալիս այդ տղայի մոտ բուզհվելու համար,ասեմ որ մեր բարեկամը հեչ էլ չբուժվեց
ՇՆՈՐՀԱԿԱԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ :Smile:

----------


## Haykolo007

3.ինչի են հոգեվորակնները եսիմ ինչ լեզվով երգում իրանց երգերը,իսկ ես լսում եմ ու բան չեմ հասկանում...
4.դիվահար լինել ինչ է նշանակում?
6.Ինչպես եք վերաբերվում,որ եվրոպայում հոմոսեքսուալներին ամուսնացնում են?բա որ մի օր էլ մեզ մոտ դա հասնի
7.Հոգեվորակնները քավոր դառնում են?
8.Պետությունը եկեղեցում վրա ազդեցություն ունի?
9.Կարելի է սպանել ինքնապաշտպանուտյան համար?
10.Ինչու կին հոգեվորակնները ավելի քիչ են?եվ կարող է ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոսը կին լինել?եթե ոչ ,ուրեմն ինչու?
11.Ինչու են մեր հոգեվորկանները թրաշ պահում?
12.երբ հոգեվորականը հանցագորցուտյուն է անում,հետո կարող է ելի հոգեվաորական լինել

Կներեք որ այսքան շատ հարցեր տվեցի,մեկ ել տառասխալների համար կներեք
ՇՆՈՐՀԱԿԱԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

----------


## Հարդ

> 1.Կներեք որ նման հարց եմ տալիս,բայց ինձ միշտ հետաքրքիր է եղել տե ինչպես են ապրում եկեղեցակնարը երբ չեն ամուսնանում,նրնաք կնոջ կարիք չունեն,ոնց են բավարաում իրենց սերական ցանկությունները,եվ ամուսնանալու մեջ վատ բան կա որ չեն ամուսնանում,ինդզ տվումա իրենց կյանքը  փչացնում են այդ մարդիկ....


Էս հարցն ինձ էլ ահետաքրքրում: Քանի որ եկեղեցին ոչ մի աստիճանի հոգևորականի չի արգելում ամուսնանալ: Դա ըստ ցանկության է ու ողջունվում է, երբ ամուրի է լինում: Բայց բոլորն ասում են թե արգելված է:




> 2.եվ երկրորդ հարցս,ինչ եք մտածում Գյումրիում եվ Ստեպանավանում հայտնվաց տղաների մասին որոնք իբր շփվում են Աստծու հետ,մարդիկ են ընդունում իրենց մոտ եվ ասում որ բուժում են նրանց,ես մի քանի անգամ բարեկամներիս հետ գնացել եմ Ստեպանավան ու տեսել եմ տե ինչքան շատ մարդ է գալիս այդ տղայի մոտ բուզհվելու համար,ասեմ որ մեր բարեկամը հեչ էլ չբուժվեց
> ՇՆՈՐՀԱԿԱԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ


Էս էլ ա շատ հետաքրքրում:

Տեր հայր, մի հարց էլ ես տամ՝ մարդու մահանալու ծեսերը, բացի թաղումից միթե հեթանոսական չեն?
Ես լսել եմ, որ դրանք հեթանոսական են ու նվիրված են հեթանոսական Սանդարամեթ աստծուն:

----------

Մանուլ (28.11.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Տեր Հայր, կա՞ մի մեղք, որին թողություն չկա

----------


## Adriano

Տեր հայր ինչ է նշանակում լինել ազատ, անկախ ըստ մեր եկեղեցու? Արդյոք որոշ եկեղեցական օրենքներ չեն սահմանափակում մարդու ազատությունը? Եվ վերջի վերջո ինչ է մեղքը?

----------


## Shushan-87

Տեր Հայր    ցանկանում էի Ձեզ ուղղել մի հարց ,որն ինձ շատ է հետաքրքրում: Ինչպես է եկեղեցին վերաբերվում  Տըրնդեզ տոնին ,արդյոք    նման չէ կրակապաշտությանը կրակի շուրջ պտտվելը և հավատալը ,որ այն հեռու կտանի չար ուժերը և նման այլ բաներ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Տեր Հայր, մեր պրոյեկտի շինարարության վրա մի հավատացյալ հյուսն էր աշխատում ու ամբողջ օրը խոսում էր թե սատանան ինչ վատ բաներ ա անում… ես էլ հանգստացնելու համար ասեցի "ապեր, սատանա չկա, դժողխք էլ չկա, հանգիստ ապրի… մի *հավատա* տենց բաներին"… էս տղեն մի վնուշկեքի մեջ ընգավ… մի նեղանալ նեղացավ… մի տրամադրությունը գցել գցեց… 

… հիմա ի՞նչ անեմ … գնամ ասեմ կատակ էի անու՞մ, լավ էլ կա՞, հավատա՞… գնամ համոզեմ որ դժողխք ու սատանա կա՞…

… մի քիչ շուտ կարելի է պատասխանեք Հայր սուրբ…

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Հայր, կա՞ մի մեղք, որին թողություն չկա


Այո, կա: Քրիստոս ասում է, որ ամեն ինչ կներվի մարդուն, բացի Ս. Հոգու դեմ հայհոյելուց: Իսկ դա հետևյալն է. աստվածային բոլոր գործերը, տնօրինությունները, որոնք բնականաբար կատարվում են Ս. Հոգով, վերագրելը սատանային, հենց դա էլ հայհոյությունն Է; Ավետարանում մի դրվագ կա, ուր Քրիստոս մարդու միջոից դեվին հանեց, իսկ շրջապատի ժողովուրդը ասացին, որ դևերի իշխան Բեհեղզեբուղի միջոցով է դա կատարվում: Եւ այդ իմանալով հանդերձ Քրիստոս ասաց, որ ամեն մեղք կներվի բացի Ս. Հոգուն հայհոյելուց: Սա այն է, երբ դու չես ցանկանում տեսնել և բացահայտորեն մերժում ես Աստծո ներկայությունը:
*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:*

----------

Monk (01.12.2009), Yellow Raven (01.12.2009)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր հայր ինչ է նշանակում լինել ազատ, անկախ ըստ մեր եկեղեցու? Արդյոք որոշ եկեղեցական օրենքներ չեն սահմանափակում մարդու ազատությունը? Եվ վերջի վերջո ինչ է մեղքը?


Այն, որ դու իրավունք ունես ընտրելու, դա արդեն իսկ նշանակում է, որ դու ազատ ես: Սակայն մի թյուր կարծիք կա մարդկանց մեջ, ըստ ում, եթե սանձարձակ կյանք ես վարում, ոչ ոքի հաշվետու չես, ապա ազատության մեջ ես գտնվում: Սակայն այս պարագայում ընդհակառակը: Այդ տեսակ մտածող մարդը հայտնվում է կախվածության մեջ այդ սանձարձակ կյանքից, նա դառնում է այդ կյանքի գերին: Եւ նա այլևս չի կարող այդպես չանել, քանի որ երբեմն ստիպված է այդպես վարվել, որ հանկարծ նրան չասեն, թե ազատ չէ: ԵՒ այստեղից փորձենք հետևություն անել. արդյոք երեխայի ազատությունը ոտնահարվումէ , երբ նրա մայրը երբեմն ստիպում է հաց ուտել? Իհարկե  ոչ: Քանի որ մայրը հոգ է տանում իր զավակի մասին: Նույնպես և Աստված հոգ է տանում մեր հոգու փրկության մասին: Սակայն ի տարբերություն մեր մարմնական ծնողների, Աստված մեզ երբևէ չի ստիպում որոշակի կերպ վարվել, այլ ամեն ինչ թողնում է մեր կամավոր ընտրությանը:  
Ինչ վերաբերվում է օրենքին, ապա ցանկացած օրենք կոչված է որոշակի արգելքների միջոցով զերծ պահել մարդուն չմտածված և ոչ խոհեմ քայլերից: Երբ ասում են, մի սպանիր, արդյոք քո ազատությունը դրանով ոտնահարվում է? Կուզենայիր որ այս և նմանատիպ այլ արգելքներ չլինեին? Ինչին կնմանվեր մեր առօրյան? Մարդը գերի է դառնում իր ցանկություններին, իսկ Քրիստոս Իր խաչելությամբ և Հարությամբ, մարդուն ազատագրեց այդ ամենից: Եւ մարդը այլևս իր անկեղծ զղջմամբ կարող է ուղղակիորեն իր փրկությունը գտնել և ամենևին էլ որևէ գերության մեջ չլինել:
Մեղքը աստվածային պատվիրանի, խոսքի չկատարելն է: Ոչ աստվածահաճո գործը նույնպես մեղք է: 
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

Հ.Գ. խոստանում եմ մնացած հարցերին պատասխանել մոտ օրերս:

----------

Ambrosine (01.12.2009), Monk (01.12.2009), յոգի (04.12.2009)

----------


## razmik21

> Այն, որ դու իրավունք ունես ընտրելու, դա արդեն իսկ նշանակում է, որ դու ազատ ես: Սակայն մի թյուր կարծիք կա մարդկանց մեջ, ըստ ում, եթե սանձարձակ կյանք ես վարում, ոչ ոքի հաշվետու չես, ապա ազատության մեջ ես գտնվում: Սակայն այս պարագայում ընդհակառակը: Այդ տեսակ մտածող մարդը հայտնվում է կախվածության մեջ այդ սանձարձակ կյանքից, նա դառնում է այդ կյանքի գերին: Եւ նա այլևս չի կարող այդպես չանել, քանի որ երբեմն ստիպված է այդպես վարվել, որ հանկարծ նրան չասեն, թե ազատ չէ: ԵՒ այստեղից փորձենք հետևություն անել. արդյոք երեխայի ազատությունը ոտնահարվումէ , երբ նրա մայրը երբեմն ստիպում է հաց ուտել? Իհարկե ոչ: Քանի որ մայրը հոգ է տանում իր զավակի մասին: Նույնպես և Աստված հոգ է տանում մեր հոգու փրկության մասին: Սակայն ի տարբերություն մեր մարմնական ծնողների, Աստված մեզ երբևէ չի ստիպում որոշակի կերպ վարվել, այլ ամեն ինչ թողնում է մեր կամավոր ընտրությանը:
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է օրենքին, ապա ցանկացած օրենք կոչված է որոշակի արգելքների միջոցով զերծ պահել մարդուն չմտածված և ոչ խոհեմ քայլերից: Երբ ասում են, մի սպանիր, արդյոք քո ազատությունը դրանով ոտնահարվում է? Կուզենայիր որ այս և նմանատիպ այլ արգելքներ չլինեին? Ինչին կնմանվեր մեր առօրյան? Մարդը գերի է դառնում իր ցանկություններին, իսկ Քրիստոս Իր խաչելությամբ և Հարությամբ, մարդուն ազատագրեց այդ ամենից: Եւ մարդը այլևս իր անկեղծ զղջմամբ կարող է ուղղակիորեն իր փրկությունը գտնել և ամենևին էլ որևէ գերության մեջ չլինել:
> Մեղքը աստվածային պատվիրանի, խոսքի չկատարելն է: Ոչ աստվածահաճո գործը նույնպես մեղք է:
> Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:
> 
> Հ.Գ. խոստանում եմ մնացած հարցերին պատասխանել մոտ օրերս:


Բարև Ձեզ: Իսկ չէիք, թե ի՞նչ պետք է անի մարդը, որպեսզի փրկվի ու հավիտենական կյանք ունենա:

----------

Արծիվ (02.12.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այո, կա: Քրիստոս ասում է, որ ամեն ինչ կներվի մարդուն, բացի Ս. Հոգու դեմ հայհոյելուց: Իսկ դա հետևյալն է. աստվածային բոլոր գործերը, տնօրինությունները, որոնք բնականաբար կատարվում են Ս. Հոգով, վերագրելը սատանային, հենց դա էլ հայհոյությունն Է; Ավետարանում մի դրվագ կա, ուր Քրիստոս մարդու միջոից դեվին հանեց, իսկ շրջապատի ժողովուրդը ասացին, որ դևերի իշխան Բեհեղզեբուղի միջոցով է դա կատարվում: Եւ այդ իմանալով հանդերձ Քրիստոս ասաց, որ ամեն մեղք կներվի բացի Ս. Հոգուն հայհոյելուց: Սա այն է, երբ դու չես ցանկանում տեսնել և բացահայտորեն մերժում ես Աստծո ներկայությունը:
> *Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:*


Այսինքն, եթե գիտնական ես և մերժում ես Աստծո գոյությունը (որ համարյա բոլոր գիտնականներն են այդպես կարծում), ապա այդ "մեղքը" քեզ չի ներվելու, բայց ցեղասպանը կներվի եթե խոստովանի և զղճա ( ես չնդիր չունեմ վերջինիս ներվելու հետ… զղճալը ճիշտ ե՞մ գրել) 

Մարդը սխալական է իր բնությամբ, ինչպես իմանանք թե մենք Աստծո կողմից չենք պատճվել այլ սատանայի գործերն են… ի՞նչպես իմանանք որ հանկարծ սատանայի արածը Սուրբ Հոգուն չվերագրենք …

----------

Tig (18.12.2009), յոգի (02.12.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տեր Հայր, մեր պրոյեկտի շինարարության վրա մի հավատացյալ հյուսն էր աշխատում ու ամբողջ օրը խոսում էր թե սատանան ինչ վատ բաներ ա անում… ես էլ հանգստացնելու համար ասեցի "ապեր, սատանա չկա, դժողխք էլ չկա, հանգիստ ապրի… մի *հավատա* տենց բաներին"… էս տղեն մի վնուշկեքի մեջ ընգավ… մի նեղանալ նեղացավ… մի տրամադրությունը գցել գցեց… 
> 
> … հիմա ի՞նչ անեմ … գնամ ասեմ կատակ էի անու՞մ, լավ էլ կա՞, հավատա՞… գնամ համոզեմ որ դժողխք ու սատանա կա՞…
> 
> … մի քիչ շուտ կարելի է պատասխանեք Հայր սուրբ…


Տեր Հայր, խնդրում եմ հարցս ականջի հետև չգցես… սա ըստ էության ֆունդամենտալ հարց է… այդ մարդու համար առանց սատանայի ու դժոխքի քրիստոնեությունն իմաստազրկվում է…

… հարցն այստեղ հետևյալն է. արդյո՞ք սատանան ու դժոխք քրիստոնեության կարևորագույն բաղադրիչներն են և եթե ոչ ապա ինչու այդ կոնցեպցիան ընդհանրապես չի հանվում…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այո, կա: Քրիստոս ասում է, որ ամեն ինչ կներվի մարդուն, բացի Ս. Հոգու դեմ հայհոյելուց: Իսկ դա հետևյալն է. աստվածային բոլոր գործերը, տնօրինությունները, որոնք բնականաբար կատարվում են Ս. Հոգով, վերագրելը սատանային, հենց դա էլ հայհոյությունն Է; Ավետարանում մի դրվագ կա, ուր Քրիստոս մարդու միջոից դեվին հանեց, իսկ շրջապատի ժողովուրդը ասացին, որ դևերի իշխան Բեհեղզեբուղի միջոցով է դա կատարվում: Եւ այդ իմանալով հանդերձ Քրիստոս ասաց, որ ամեն մեղք կներվի բացի Ս. Հոգուն հայհոյելուց: Սա այն է, երբ դու չես ցանկանում տեսնել և բացահայտորեն մերժում ես Աստծո ներկայությունը:
> *Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:*


…ևս մեկ հարց… բնական աղետներն ու՞մ գործերն են… սատանայի թե՞ սուրբ հոգու… սա պետք է հետաքրքրի յուրաքանչյուր հավատացյալի,քանի որ աղետները սովորաբար մարդու մոտ համակրանք չեն առաջացնում և հայհոյելու անհագ ցանկություն է առաջանում… Խնդրում եմ որպես ծաղր չընդունել հարցս…

Հ.Գ. Շնորհակալ եմ հաստ տառերով օրհնության համար (եզրակացնում եմ որ մտածում եք այս ֆորումում ամենաշատը օրհնության կարիք ես ունեմ)

----------

ranchpar (14.12.2009)

----------


## Հիդրոգեն

Բարև ձեզ: Դեմ չե՞ք լինի, եթե ես էլ միանամ ձեր քննարկմանը:



> ...Սակայն այս պարագայում ընդհակառակը: Այդ տեսակ մտածող մարդը հայտնվում է կախվածության մեջ այդ սանձարձակ կյանքից, նա դառնում է այդ կյանքի գերին: Եւ նա այլևս չի կարող այդպես չանել, քանի որ երբեմն ստիպված է այդպես վարվել, որ հանկարծ նրան չասեն, թե ազատ չէ:...


Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե նա ունակ լինի(կամ եթե ունակ չի՝ սովորի) պահպանել իր գիտակցությունը այդպիսի ազատության պայմաններում և, հետևաբար, չշարունակել հետևել որևէ հատուկ վարվելակերպի զուտ իր «ազատ մարդու» կոչումը պահնանելու համար: Այսինքն կախված իրավիճակից և հարմարությունից ընտրել հիմնավորված որոշումներ:



> ...Եւ  այստեղից փորձենք հետևություն անել. արդյոք երեխայի ազատությունը ոտնահարվումէ, երբ նրա մայրը երբեմն ստիպում է հաց ուտել? Իհարկե  ոչ: Քանի որ մայրը հոգ է տանում իր զավակի մասին:


«Ոտնահարել» բայի օգտագործումն այդտեղ ավելի ճիշտ կլինի փոխարինել «սահմանափակել«-ով: Արդյունքում կստացվի, որ այո՝ սահմանափակում այդտեղ կա, սակայն, ինչպես դուք նշեցիք, հենց հանուն երեխայի առողջության և այլն:



> ...Երբ ասում են, մի սպանիր, արդյոք քո ազատությունը դրանով ոտնահարվում է? Կուզենայիր որ այս և նմանատիպ այլ արգելքներ չլինեին? Ինչին կնմանվեր մեր առօրյան?


Ինչպես և երեխայի մասին բերված օրինակում՝ չեն ոտնահարվում, բայց սահմանափակվում են: Անկախ նպատակից արդյունքում ստացվում է ազատության կորուստ: Ես չեմ գնահատում դա որպես դրական կամ բացասական, պարզապես ներկայացնում իրավիճակը իմ տեսանկյունից: 



> ...Մարդը գերի է դառնում իր ցանկություններին,...


Եթե կրկին նախադասության ձևակերպումը փոխենք, չի՞ ստացվի արդյոք, որ մարդ միշտ էլ ունի կախվածություն եթե ոչ այս, ապա այն տեսակի ցանկություններից: Չէ՞ որ մարդը իր նորմալ գործունեության ապահովման համար ստիպված է ունենա որոշակի ցանկությունների և ձգտումների համակարգ, որոնք նրան խթանում են շարունակել կյանքը և հասնել իր առջև դրված նպատակներին:

----------


## ranchpar

Տեր  Հայր  բա  աստվածաշնչում  գրած  ա,որ  պիտի  հեթանոսական  ծագումով  տոներ  նշվի՞՞՞՞՞

----------


## Ter Hayr

1.Կներեք որ նման հարց եմ տալիս,բայց ինձ միշտ հետաքրքիր է եղել տե ինչպես են ապրում եկեղեցակնարը երբ չեն ամուսնանում,նրնաք կնոջ կարիք չունեն,ոնց են բավարաում իրենց սերական ցանկությունները:,եվ ամուսնանալու մեջ վատ բան կա որ չեն ամուսնանում,ինդզ տվումա իրենց կյանքը փչացնում են այդ մարդիկ....


2.եվ երկրորդ հարցս,ինչ եք մտածում Գյումրիում եվ Ստեպանավանում հայտնվաց տղաների մասին որոնք իբր շփվում են Աստծու հետ,մարդիկ են ընդունում իրենց մոտ եվ ասում որ բուժում են նրանց,ես մի քանի անգամ բարեկամներիս հետ գնացել եմ Ստեպանավան ու տեսել եմ տե ինչքան շատ մարդ է գալիս այդ տղայի մոտ բուզհվելու համար,ասեմ որ մեր բարեկամը հեչ էլ չբուժվեց

3.ինչի են հոգեվորակնները եսիմ ինչ լեզվով երգում իրանց երգերը,իսկ ես լսում եմ ու բան չեմ հասկանում...
4.դիվահար լինել ինչ է նշանակում?
6.Ինչպես եք վերաբերվում,որ եվրոպայում հոմոսեքսուալներին ամուսնացնում են?բա որ մի օր էլ մեզ մոտ դա հասնի
7.Հոգեվորակնները քավոր դառնում են?
8.Պետությունը եկեղեցում վրա ազդեցություն ունի?
9.Կարելի է սպանել ինքնապաշտպանուտյան համար?
10.Ինչու կին հոգեվորակնները ավելի քիչ են?եվ կարող է ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոսը կին լինել?եթե ոչ ,ուրեմն ինչու?
11.Ինչու են մեր հոգեվորկանները թրաշ պահում?
12.երբ հոգեվորականը հանցագորցուտյուն է անում,հետո կարող է ելի հոգեվաորական լինել

Հայկոլո ջան, չէի պատասխանում ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ հարցերդ անմիտ էին, այլ որ վաղուց կայք չէի մտել:
Հերթով անդրադառնամ հարցերիդ.
1.	Կուսակրոնը իր ամբողջ էությամբ, զգացմունքներով և կարողություններով նվիրվում է  Աստծո ծառայությանը: Եվ այդ նվիրումի մեջ հնարավոր է դառնում հաղթահարել սեռական ցանկությունները աղոթքի, պահեցողության և աստվածային զորության շնորհիվ: Այնպես որ նրանց ամբողջ ցանկություններն ուղղված են ոչ թե աշխարհիկ վայելքներին, այլ հոգևոր ծառայությանը: Եվ ամենևին իրենք իրենց կյանքը չեն փչացնում: Սա նույնպես ապրելու, ծառայելու կերպ է: Գաղտնիքը նվիրումի մեջ: 
2.	Ինչ վերաբերվում է բուժող մարդկանց, եկեղեցին իր տեսակետը չի հայտնել և ես նույնպես ձեռնպահ մնամ նրանց գնահատական տալու: Ես անձամբ ճանաչում եմ, մարդկանց, ովքեր իրականում  բժշկվել են: Սակայն դա ամենևին ոչինչ չի նշանակում: 
3.	Այդ եսիմ ինչ լեզուն քո մայրենի լեզուն է` Ոսկեղենիկ գրաբարը, որը որ նաև համաշխարհային նշանակություն ունի: Պարզաբանեմ միտքս: Գրաբարով գրվել են արվեստի, գիտության մնայուն աշխատություններ, որոնք պահպանվել են հենց այս լեզվով և հետագայում թարգմանվել են աշխարհի շատ լեզուներով: Ժամանակակից  հայերենը գրաբարից դուրս եկած, պարզեցված լեզուն է: Այն, ինչ քեզ անհասկանալի է թվում, իրականում հասկանալի է: Պարզապես ականջիդ դա խորթ է հնչում: Մի քանի անգամ մասնակցելով ժամերգությանը կամ Ս. Պատարագին, ու նաև զուգահեռաբար ընթերցելով տեքստերը, որ մենք պատրաստել ենք հավատացյալների համար, դու աստիճանաբար կսկսես հասկանալ այդ կարևորագույն լեզուն: Այսօր Մատենադարանում շատ արժեքավոր աշխատություններ կան գրաբարով: Դրանք թիվը տասնյակ հազարների է հասնում: 
4.	Դիվահար լինել նշանակում է բռնված լինել չար ոգուց կամ դևից: Եվ դա կարող է արտահայտվել մարդու խելագարությանը նմանեցնող պահվաքծով, արտառոց ուժով, որը դեստրուկտիվ է` քանդող է իր էությամբ: 
5.	Աստված մի արասցե: Այդ չարիքի պատճառով Աստվածաշնչային 2 քաղաք է այրվել` Սոդոմն ու Հոմորը: Վերաբերմունքը բնականաբար բացասական է, անընդունելի: Ես ցավ եմ ապրում այդ մարդկանց համար, ովքեր բուժման կարիք ունեն:   
6.	Հոգևորականներին խորհուրդ չի տրվում կնքահայր լինել, քանի որ դա պատասխանատու գործ է, իսկ հոգևորականը բազմազբաղ անձ է: Սակայն եթե հոգևորականը համաձայն է, դա բնականաբար ընդունելի է:
7.	Ոչ, ըստ մեր սահմանադրությանն եկեղեցին անջատ է պետությունից: 
8.	Սպանել երբեք չի կարելի: Սակայն երբ ընտրություն կա կամ քեզ կա դու ուրիշին, ողջախոհ մարդը բնականաբար կպաշտպանի իր անձը: 
9.	Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին ընդհանրապես կին հոգևորական չունի: Քանի որ կնոջն իր վերուստ տրված չէ այդ ծառայությամբ զբաղվելու: Մնացած ամեն հարցերի պատասխանները բխում են այստեղից: 
10.	 Նախ ոչ թե թրաշ, այլ մորուս: Սա ուխտի կամ մնվիրումի արտահայտչաձև է, որն ավանդաբար ահսել է հնուց մինչ այսօր: 
11.	Եթե ինքը հանցագործ է և կաթողիկոսը կարգալույծ է արել նրան, որ նա իր պատիժը կրի` ապա` չի կարող: 
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

----------

Ambrosine (18.12.2009)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Էս հարցն ինձ էլ ահետաքրքրում: Քանի որ եկեղեցին ոչ մի աստիճանի հոգևորականի չի արգելում ամուսնանալ: Դա ըստ ցանկության է ու ողջունվում է, երբ ամուրի է լինում: Բայց բոլորն ասում են թե արգելված է:
> 
> 
> 
> Էս էլ ա շատ հետաքրքրում:
> 
> Տեր հայր, մի հարց էլ ես տամ՝ մարդու մահանալու ծեսերը, բացի թաղումից միթե հեթանոսական չեն?
> Ես լսել եմ, որ դրանք հեթանոսական են ու նվիրված են հեթանոսական Սանդարամեթ աստծուն:


Ես չգիտեմ, թե թաղումից բացի ինչ ծեսեր նկատի ունես դու: Բայց եկեղեցին հուղարկավորության հետ կապված ունի մի շարք արարողակարգեր, որոնք կապված չեն հեթանոսական կուռքի հետ: Այլ բան է, թե մարդիկ սխալ կերպ են կատարում այդ արարողակարգը` ողբում են, կոծ են անում, ինչը վայել չէ քրիստոնյային, քանի որ մենք հավատում ենք հոգու անմահությանը և մարմինների հարությանը: Մահը մեր համար ժամանակավոր երևույթ է կրում:
Օրհնությմաբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

----------

Ambrosine (18.12.2009), Հարդ (18.12.2009)

----------


## cold skin

> Քանի որ կնոջն իր վերուստ տրված չէ այդ ծառայությամբ զբաղվելու:


Ինչո՞ւ, ո՞նց եք բացատրում:
Գոմորը իչո՞ւ եք գրել Հոմոր:

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

> Ես չգիտեմ, թե թաղումից բացի ինչ ծեսեր նկատի ունես դու: Բայց եկեղեցին հուղարկավորության հետ կապված ունի մի շարք արարողակարգեր, որոնք կապված չեն հեթանոսական կուռքի հետ: Այլ բան է, թե մարդիկ սխալ կերպ են կատարում այդ արարողակարգը` ողբում են, կոծ են անում, ինչը վայել չէ քրիստոնյային, քանի որ մենք հավատում ենք հոգու անմահությանը և մարմինների հարությանը: Մահը մեր համար ժամանակավոր երևույթ է կրում:
> Օրհնությմաբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:


Ես որքան տեղյակ եմ Հոգևորականը  թաղման ծեսի ժամանակ  ասում է կամ երգում որ մեռելի հոգին գնաց երկքին կամ լուսաորվեց ,էդքան լավ չեմ հիշում կոնկրետ ,մի խոսքով միտքն այն է , որ նա հիմա լավ տեղում է... Բայց հոգեվորականը դա որտեղից գիտի՞ հո ամեն մարդ դրախտ չի գնում: Ինչի՞ են տենց իրավունք վերապահում իրենց Աստծո փոխարեն:

----------

յոգի (18.12.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Կուսակրոնը իր ամբողջ էությամբ, զգացմունքներով և կարողություններով նվիրվում է  Աստծո ծառայությանը: Եվ այդ նվիրումի մեջ հնարավոր է դառնում հաղթահարել սեռական ցանկությունները աղոթքի, պահեցողության և աստվածային զորության շնորհիվ: Այնպես որ նրանց ամբողջ ցանկություններն ուղղված են ոչ թե աշխարհիկ վայելքներին, այլ հոգևոր ծառայությանը: Եվ ամենևին իրենք իրենց կյանքը չեն փչացնում: Սա նույնպես ապրելու, ծառայելու կերպ է: Գաղտնիքը նվիրումի մեջ:


Տեր Հայր, եթե մի կողմ թողնենք սեռական ցանկությունը, ապա էլի մի հարց է առաջանում. եթե սեռական ցանկությունը ամեն մարդ էլ գիտի` ինչ է, եւ կարող է այն ճնշել, ապա երեխա ունենալը գիտի ինչ է միայն ամուսնացած ու երեխայի տեր մարդը: Այսինքն` կուսակրոն հոգեւորականը ոչ միայն սեռական ցանկությունն է ճնշում, այլեւ հրաժարվում է մի բանից, որին ինքը ծանոթ չէ` երեխա ունենալուց: Ի՞նչ կասեք այս մասին:  :Smile:

----------


## razmik21

Բարև Ձեզ: Ես հարց էի Ձեզ տվել. երևի զբաղված լինելու պատճառով չեք պատասխանել, ուստի խնդրում եմ պատասխանել:
1. Ինչպե՞ս փրկվել: Ի՞նչից սկսել: 
2. Ըստ Ձեզ,  "հոգևոր կերակուրը" փնտրել քարե "եկեղեցիներում", թե խմբակներում, թե Աստվածաշունչ կարդալու մեջ:
Նախապես Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Հայր    ցանկանում էի Ձեզ ուղղել մի հարց ,որն ինձ շատ է հետաքրքրում: Ինչպես է եկեղեցին վերաբերվում  Տըրնդեզ տոնին ,արդյոք    նման չէ կրակապաշտությանը կրակի շուրջ պտտվելը և հավատալը ,որ այն հեռու կտանի չար ուժերը և նման այլ բաներ:



Ես այդպես չեմ մտածում: Այստեղ ոչ թե փառաբանվում է կրակը և նրա զորությունը, այլ Աստված, որ Լույսն է աշխարհի: Շատ մարդիկ սխալ մոտեցում ունեն շատ հարցերի նկատմամբ և այս հարցի նկատմամբ նույնպես: Բայց մենք մշտապես շտկում և ուղղորդում ենք նրանց: Տյառնըդնառաջ տոնի մասին ամբողջական պատկերացում կազմելու համար այցելեք Արարատյան թեմի կայքը հետևյալ հասցեով. *http://www.araratian-tem.am/holidays.php?id=10*
Օրհնությամբ` Տ. Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Հայր, մեր պրոյեկտի շինարարության վրա մի հավատացյալ հյուսն էր աշխատում ու ամբողջ օրը խոսում էր թե սատանան ինչ վատ բաներ ա անում… ես էլ հանգստացնելու համար ասեցի "ապեր, սատանա չկա, դժողխք էլ չկա, հանգիստ ապրի… մի *հավատա* տենց բաներին"… էս տղեն մի վնուշկեքի մեջ ընգավ… մի նեղանալ նեղացավ… մի տրամադրությունը գցել գցեց… 
> 
> … հիմա ի՞նչ անեմ … գնամ ասեմ կատակ էի անու՞մ, լավ էլ կա՞, հավատա՞… գնամ համոզեմ որ դժողխք ու սատանա կա՞…
> 
> … մի քիչ շուտ կարելի է պատասխանեք Հայր սուրբ…



Շուտ եմ պատասխանում....
Եթե մենք ընդունում ենք Աստծո գոյությունը և դրախտի գոյությունը, ապա ակնհայտ է նաև չարի գոյությունը: Բնականաբար դժոխքի գոյությունը ևս: Պարզապես երբ այդ հարցին մոտենում ես հեքիաթային պատկերացմամբ, ապա ամենն անիրական է թվում: Եթե չլիներ չարը, բարին չէր ճանաչվի: 
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Բարև Ձեզ: Իսկ չէիք, թե ի՞նչ պետք է անի մարդը, որպեսզի փրկվի ու հավիտենական կյանք ունենա:


Սիրիր քո Տեր Աստծուն քո ամբողջ սրտով, քո ամբողջ հոգով, ամբողջ կարողությամբ: Սիրիր ընկերոջդ իբրև քո անձը: Այս երկու պատվիրանը պահելով Դուք ամբողջ օրենքը կպահեք: Եւ սա է դուռը դեպի փրկություն: Դավանել Քրիստոսին իբրև Փրկիչ և Աստված: Այս ամենն իրականացնելը թվում է շատ հեշտ, սակայն իրականում այն դժվար է, եթե մեեեեեեեեեեեծ ցանկություն չունես:
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Այսինքն, եթե գիտնական ես և մերժում ես Աստծո գոյությունը (որ համարյա բոլոր գիտնականներն են այդպես կարծում), ապա այդ "մեղքը" քեզ չի ներվելու, բայց ցեղասպանը կներվի եթե խոստովանի և զղճա ( ես չնդիր չունեմ վերջինիս ներվելու հետ… զղճալը ճիշտ ե՞մ գրել) 
> 
> Մարդը սխալական է իր բնությամբ, ինչպես իմանանք թե մենք Աստծո կողմից չենք պատճվել այլ սատանայի գործերն են… ի՞նչպես իմանանք որ հանկարծ սատանայի արածը Սուրբ Հոգուն չվերագրենք …




Իմ ասածն ամենևին չէր նշանակում, որ գիտնականները պիտի չփրկվեն: Մարդը եթե չի հավատում Աստծուն-լինի գիտնական, ռամիկ, թե նախագահ, ինքը չի փրկվի: Փրկությունը հավատքով է և այդ հավատքից բխած գործերից: Այնպես որ եթե անձն ընդունում է Քրիստոսին, ապա նա արդեն իսկ փրկության ճանապարհին է: Փրկություն միայն այս կերպ է հնարավոր: Հավատալ և ընդունել Քրիստոսին որպես Աստված և Փրկիչ, խոստովանել մեղքերը, որոնց համար կա անկեղծ զղջում, ապաշխարել դրանց համար և շարունակել կյանքը համաձայն ավետարանական ճշմարտությունների: 
Համաշխարհային նշանակություն ունեցող շաաաաաաաաաաատ գիտնականներ, հյտնի են իբրև բարեպաշտ հավատացյալներ: Եւ դա տրամաբանական է: Խելացի մարդը չի կարող մերժել Աստծո գոյությունը: 
Ի դեպ, զղջում գրվում է այնպես, ինչպես գրեցի այստեղ: 

Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> …ևս մեկ հարց… բնական աղետներն ու՞մ գործերն են… սատանայի թե՞ սուրբ հոգու… սա պետք է հետաքրքրի յուրաքանչյուր հավատացյալի,քանի որ աղետները սովորաբար մարդու մոտ համակրանք չեն առաջացնում և հայհոյելու անհագ ցանկություն է առաջանում… Խնդրում եմ որպես ծաղր չընդունել հարցս…
> 
> Հ.Գ. Շնորհակալ եմ հաստ տառերով օրհնության համար (եզրակացնում եմ որ մտածում եք այս ֆորումում ամենաշատը օրհնության կարիք ես ունեմ)



Բնական ցանկացած աղետ բնության արհավիրքի արդյունք է: Շատ անգամ մենք բնության բարիքները գործածում ենք ոչ ճիշտ, որի պատճառով վնաս է հասցրվում բնությանը, որի պատճառով խախտվում է աստվածադիր ընթացքը: Այս ամենի արդյունքը լինում է այն, ինչ որ մենք այսօր կարող ենք տեսնել ամունեուրեք` ջրհեղեղներ, փոթորիկներ, և այլն: Այնպես որ ինքներդ հետևություն արեք` ում արժե փնովել, ում վրա արժե ջղայնանալ այս ամենի պատճառով: Մի շատ թարմ օրինակ բերեմ օրերս Կոպենհագենում տեղի ունեցած բնապահպանական միջազգային ֆորումից, ուր հրավիրված էին գերտերությունների առաջնորդները: Արդյունքում բնությունը ամենաշատ ախտոտող երկրներից որևէ մեկը չցանկացավ իրականա պատասխանատվություն կրել:
*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:*

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շուտ եմ պատասխանում....
> Եթե մենք ընդունում ենք Աստծո գոյությունը և դրախտի գոյությունը, ապա ակնհայտ է նաև չարի գոյությունը: Բնականաբար դժոխքի գոյությունը ևս: Պարզապես երբ այդ հարցին մոտենում ես հեքիաթային պատկերացմամբ, ապա ամենն անիրական է թվում: *Եթե չլիներ չարը, բարին չէր ճանաչվի:* 
> Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:


Շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար Տեր Հայր…այնուամենայնիվ…

եթե որևէ մեկը չի ընդունում Աստծո գոյությունն ապա դա բոլորովին էլ չի նշանակում որ այդ մարդը բարու և չարի հասկացողություն չունի… և արդյոք չի՞ ստացվում որ Աստծո գոյությունը պայմանավորվում է չարի  կամ սատանայի գոյությամբ… չարը թերևս դառնում է անհրաժեշտություն և նրա իսպառ վերացումը մարդկության վրա կունենա կատաստրոֆիկ ազդեցություն… այսինքն չարին ծառայելը լինում է անուղղակիորեն ծառայել բարուն (Աստծուն) … և չարին ծառայելն ավելի դժվար է քանի որ տառացիորեն պահանջում է ինքնազոհություն, իսկ մարդկությունը դրան պատրաստ չէ…

Մի խոսքով կարելի՞ է ասել թե բարու (Աստծո) ճանաչման համար պարտական ենք չարին (Սատանային)

Կարելի է ենթադրել որ Սատանան(չարը) և Աստված(բարին) իրենց հզորությամբ հավասար են և միշտ միաժամանակ են գոյություն ունեցել (եթե հարցին մոտենանք ոչ հեքիաթային պատկերացմամբ)

----------

Gayl (24.12.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմ ասածն ամենևին չէր նշանակում, որ գիտնականները պիտի չփրկվեն: Մարդը եթե չի հավատում Աստծուն-լինի գիտնական, ռամիկ, թե նախագահ, ինքը չի փրկվի: Փրկությունը հավատքով է և այդ հավատքից բխած գործերից: *Այնպես որ եթե անձն ընդունում է Քրիստոսին*, ապա նա արդեն իսկ փրկության ճանապարհին է: Փրկություն միայն այս կերպ է հնարավոր: Հավատալ և ընդունել Քրիստոսին որպես Աստված և Փրկիչ, խոստովանել մեղքերը, որոնց համար կա անկեղծ զղջում, ապաշխարել դրանց համար և շարունակել կյանքը համաձայն ավետարանական ճշմարտությունների: 
> Համաշխարհային նշանակություն ունեցող շաաաաաաաաաաատ գիտնականներ, հյտնի են իբրև բարեպաշտ հավատացյալներ: Եւ դա տրամաբանական է: *Խելացի մարդը չի կարող մերժել Աստծո գոյությունը:* 
> Ի դեպ, զղջում գրվում է այնպես, ինչպես գրեցի այստեղ: 
> 
> Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:


Շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար Տեր Հայր,
Իսկ եթե անձը չի ընդունում Հիսուս Քրիստոսին ինչպես շատ ավելի շատ հայտնի գիտնականներ որոնց համար սխալներն ընդունելու և ուղղելու հատկությունը ոչ միայն խորթ չի այլ նաև մասնագիտական անհրաժեշտություն է… սակայն հարկ եմ համարում նշել որ եկեղեցուց 1000-ից ավելի տարի պահանջվեց իր մեղքերն ընդունելու համար (խոսքս Հայ եկեղեցու մասին չէ, չնայած վերջին 10 տարվա նրա գործունեության արդար գնահատականն ու ապաշխարհումը մենք երևի երբեք չտեսնենք) 

գիտնականների գործունեությունն այնուամենայնիվ թեկուզ անուղղակիորեն ուղղված է Աստծո գոյության ժխտմանը… Խնդրեմ ինձ սխալ չհասկանաք… գիտությունը տալիս է բացատրություն այն երևույթներին որոնք ժամանակին վերագրվում էին Աստծուն… և Աստծո "կերպարը" կարելի է ասել ենթարկվել է էվոլյուցիայի ու ալեհեր ծերունուց դարձել փիլիսոփայական կոնցեպցիա… սա փաստ է…

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է  "Խելացի մարդը չի կարող մերժել Աստծո գոյությունը:" ապա ես այդքան վստահ չէի ասի…

ևս մեկ հարց… Ինչի՞ց ենք Փրկվելու…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բնական ցանկացած աղետ բնության արհավիրքի արդյունք է: Շատ անգամ մենք բնության բարիքները գործածում ենք ոչ ճիշտ, որի պատճառով վնաս է հասցրվում բնությանը, որի պատճառով խախտվում է աստվածադիր ընթացքը: Այս ամենի արդյունքը լինում է այն, ինչ որ մենք այսօր կարող ենք տեսնել ամունեուրեք` ջրհեղեղներ, փոթորիկներ, և այլն: Այնպես որ ինքներդ հետևություն արեք` ում արժե փնովել, ում վրա արժե ջղայնանալ այս ամենի պատճառով: Մի շատ թարմ օրինակ բերեմ օրերս Կոպենհագենում տեղի ունեցած բնապահպանական միջազգային ֆորումից, ուր հրավիրված էին գերտերությունների առաջնորդները: Արդյունքում բնությունը ամենաշատ ախտոտող երկրներից որևէ մեկը չցանկացավ իրականա պատասխանատվություն կրել:
> *Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:*


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ Տեր Հայր, բայց հրաբուխը դրա արդյունք չի

----------


## razmik21

> Սիրիր քո Տեր Աստծուն քո ամբողջ սրտով, քո ամբողջ հոգով, ամբողջ կարողությամբ: Սիրիր ընկերոջդ իբրև քո անձը: Այս երկու պատվիրանը պահելով Դուք ամբողջ օրենքը կպահեք: Եւ սա է դուռը դեպի փրկություն: Դավանել Քրիստոսին իբրև Փրկիչ և Աստված: Այս ամենն իրականացնելը թվում է շատ հեշտ, սակայն իրականում այն դժվար է, եթե մեեեեեեեեեեեծ ցանկություն չունես:
> Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:




Շնորհակալություն շատ դուրս եկավ պատասխանը: Փաստորեն, իհարկե ցավով պետք է նշել, որ հայ ժողովրդի մեծ մասը չի անում կամ չի հետևում վերը թվարկվածներից ոչ մեկին, այլ հոգևոր կյանքը պատկերացոնում է եկեղեցում մոմ վառելով, որը ոչ մի բան չի տալիս նրան: Ի՞նչ կասեք սրա շուրջ: Ինչու՞ եկեղեցին այսօր չի զբաղվում քարոզչությամբ (կամ եթե զբաղվում է, ուրեմն շատ պասիվ ձևեվ):
Հարգանքներով:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Տեր Հայր, գուցե այս հարցը արդեն տրվել է, բայց կխնդրեի ևս մեկ անգամ պատասխանել։
Կան աղանդներ, որոնք բացահայտորեն եկեղեցու դեմ են գործում և դրանցից զգուշանալը համեմատաբար հեշտ է։ Իսկ ինչպե՞ս կարելի է զերծ մնալ այնպիսի աղանդների ազդեցության տակ ընկնելուց, որոնք ակնհայտ ոչ մի քայլ չեն անում Առաքելական եկեղեցու դեմ, ավելին՝ բարեկամական ցույցեր են անում։ Կամ այն աղանդների, որոնք, թվում է, Աստծո խոսքով են առաջնորդվում և արտաքուստ որևէ վտանգ չեն ներկայացնում։
Եվ ինչպե՞ս մարդկանց ապացուցել, որ այս կամ այն շարժումը աղանդ է, քանի որ բազմաթիվ մարդիկ մոլորության մեջ են և բացի եհովայի վկաներից, մորմոններից ու հիսունականներից այլ աղանդներ չեն տեսնում...
Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ։

----------


## Սլիմ

Բարև Տեր Հայր :Smile:  Մի հարց ունեմ , որտեղ է գտնվում Սուրբ Հեղինե եկեղեցին? Ու արդյոք հայկական եկեղեցի է?

----------


## Հարդ

Տեր Հայր, մի քանի օր առաջ մի մարդու հետ էինք զրուցում, ինքն ասում ա, որ ինքը բացահայտել ա, որ Նոր Տարի, ծնունդ և այլ այդպիսի տոներ նշելն Աստծուն հաճելի չեն ու ինքը ոչ շնորհավորում ա, ոչ նշում: Ու նաև ասում ա, որ ոչ մի աղանդի չի պատկանում: 
Ինչ կասենք այս կապակցությամբ? :Smile:

----------


## Catherine

Տեր Հայր, ես մեկ այլ հարց ունեմ, ինձ շատ է հետաքրքրրում, թե որն է մեր և ուղղափառ եկեղեցիների տարերություը: Ուղղափառնեևը համարաում են իրենց կրոնը ամնաճիշտը և փորձում են մյուսներին ստիպել ընդունել ուղղափառություն, և իրենց եկեղեցին մեզ չի ընդունում որպես քրիստոնյա: Ինչպիսի՞ն է մեր եկեղեցու վերաբերմունքը քրիստոնեության այլ ուղղություններին:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Ինչո՞ւ, ո՞նց եք բացատրում:
> Գոմորը իչո՞ւ եք գրել Հոմոր:


Քանի որ սկզբում ստեղծվեց Ադամը և Ադամի կողոսկրից միայն ստեղծվեց Եվան, այդ իսկ պատճառով քրիստոնեության մեջ տղամարդուն տրված է նախապատվություն: Սա խտրականություն չէ: Մենք գիտենք, որ այս աշխարհում յուրաքանչյուրն ունի իր կատարելիք գործառույթը` իր առաքելությունը: Եւ երբ որ դերակատարությունները շփոթվում են, ապա հասարակական կյանքի մեջ նույնպես ի հայտ են գալիս տարբեր տեսակի խժդժություններ: Այնպես որ շատ մի դժգոհեք: Այն, ինչի համար կինը կոչված է այս աշխարհում շատ ավելի բարդ և պատասխանատու է, քան կարելի է երևակայել: 
Օրհնույամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

Հ.Գ. Գոմորը ռուսակա ուղղագրություն է: Հոմորը` հայկական:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Հայր, ես մեկ այլ հարց ունեմ, ինձ շատ է հետաքրքրրում, թե որն է մեր և ուղղափառ եկեղեցիների տարերություը: Ուղղափառնեևը համարաում են իրենց կրոնը ամնաճիշտը և փորձում են մյուսներին ստիպել ընդունել ուղղափառություն, և իրենց եկեղեցին մեզ չի ընդունում որպես քրիստոնյա: Ինչպիսի՞ն է մեր եկեղեցու վերաբերմունքը քրիստոնեության այլ ուղղություններին:


 Մինչև 451 թվականը որևիցե բաժանում չկար քրիստոնեական եկեղեցու մեջ: Սակայն 451 թվականին Քաղկեդոն քաղաքում ժողով գումարվեց, որի քննության առարկան Լևոն պապի տումարն էր /փաստաթուղթ/, որում <<դատապարտում է Նեստորին եւ Եւտիքեսին եւ իբրեւ հավատքի ամփոփում ընդունում <<մի Քրիստոս յերկուս բնութիւնս>> բանաձեւը>> (Ðայ  ºկեղեցու պատմություն, ºզնիկ Ì. ìրդ. äետրոսյան, ¿ç 80): Սա առիթ էր, որպեսզի ժողովականների միջև սուր վեճ առաջանա Քրիստոսի բնությունների վերաբերյալ: Ոմանք սկսեցին համարել, որ Քրիստոսի մեջ երկու բնությունները` մարդկայինն ու աստվածայինը գործում են անջատ, այսինքն՝ հրաշք գործելու ժամանակ Քրիստոս գործում էր որպես Աստված և մարդկային բնությունն այդ դեպքում քնած էր, իսկ հաց ուտելիս կամ մարդկային հուզումների ժամանակ աստվածային բնությունը ննջում էր, իսկ մարդկայինը` գործում: Սակայն գիտենք, նաև ընդունում ու հավատում ենք, որ Քրիստոսի մեջ մարդկային և աստվածային բնություններն անխառն են և անշփոթ` միավորված անբաժանելի միությամբ: Քաղկեդոնի ժողովից հետո ընդհանրական եկեղեցին բաժանվեց քաղկեդոնական և ոչ քաղկեդոնական եկեղեցիների: Բյուզանդական եկեղեցին համարվեց քաղկեդոնական եկեղեցի: Ոչ քաղկեդոնականների մեջ մտան արևելքի՝ Եթովպիայի, Եգիպտոսի, ասորական, ղպտի, հնդիկ - մալաբար հնագույն եկեղեցիները և բնականաբար` Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին: Բյուզանդիայի տիեզերական եկեղեցին հետագայում ևս տրոհվեց` առաջացան հունաց տիեզերական և հռոմի կաթոլիկ եկեղեցինները: Հետագայում, հույն քարոզիչներն այսօրվա Ռուսաստանի տարածքում քարոզելով հիմնադրեցին Ռուս Ուղղափառ եկեղեցին, իսկ կաթոլիկներից անջատվեցին Անգլիայի եկեղեցին և բողոքականները: Վերջիններիցս ի հայտ են գալիս ժամանակակից բազմազան աղանդեր: Յուրաքանչյուր անջատված եկեղեցի տարիների ընթացքում ստեղծեց իր աստվածաբանական կանոնակարգը, որը թեև հետապնդում է մեկ ընդհանուր նպատակ. այն է` բերել մարդկությանը դեպի Քրիստոսի փրկարար լույսը, բայց ունի տեղային բնույթի տարբերություններ: Ինչպես օրինակ, Մարիամ Աստվածածնին գրեթե Աստծո կարողություններ վերագրել /ինչպես դա անում է Հռոմի կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին/, Սբ. Պատարագի գինուն ջուր ավելացնել /Ռուս Ուղղափառ եկեղեցի/ և այլն: 
Այսօր էկումենիկ շարժման գաղափարախոսությամբ եկեղեցիները միավորվել են մեկ նպատակի շուրջ՝ թողնելով այդ տարբերությունները, անհատի առջև բացահայտել Աստծուն և Նրա փրկագործության խորհուրդը, և այդ անհատին բերել դեպի Աստվածճանաչողություն: 
Այս ամենով հանդերձ մեր եկեղեցին եղել և մնում է լիբերալ և ընդունում է ավանդական բոլոր եկեղեցիներին իբրև քույր եկեղեցիներ և նրանց հետևորդներին համարում քրիստոնյա: Ես համարում եմ սա ճիշտ դիրքորոշում, քանի որ թե ռուս, թե հայ, թե հռոմեական, թե այլ եկեղեցի ծառայում եմ մեկ նպատակի` Քրիստոսի լույսը մարդկանց մեջ սերմանելու:
*Օրհնությամբ`Տ. Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյանը:*

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Ես որքան տեղյակ եմ Հոգևորականը  թաղման ծեսի ժամանակ  ասում է կամ երգում որ մեռելի հոգին գնաց երկքին կամ լուսաորվեց ,էդքան լավ չեմ հիշում կոնկրետ ,մի խոսքով միտքն այն է , որ նա հիմա լավ տեղում է... Բայց հոգեվորականը դա որտեղից գիտի՞ հո ամեն մարդ դրախտ չի գնում: Ինչի՞ են տենց իրավունք վերապահում իրենց Աստծո փոխարեն:


Ոչ ոք Աստծո փոխարեն չի խոսում և Նրա գործառույթն իր վրա չի վերցնում: Պարզապես հոգիները մահվանից հետ գտնվում են հոգիների կայանում` ՜սպասելով Աստծո գալստյանը և Դատաստանին՜: Իսկ ՜սպասումի՜ այդ ընթացքը բնականաբար խաղաղ է, հանգիստ է: Հոգևորականն ուղղակիրոնե սփոփում է հարազատներին` հավատք և հույս տալով նրանց, որ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ կարող է   փրկվել,ե թե ապրի և հեռանա կյանքից` համաձայն քրիստոնեական կանոնների: 
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Հայր, եթե մի կողմ թողնենք սեռական ցանկությունը, ապա էլի մի հարց է առաջանում. եթե սեռական ցանկությունը ամեն մարդ էլ գիտի` ինչ է, եւ կարող է այն ճնշել, ապա երեխա ունենալը գիտի ինչ է միայն ամուսնացած ու երեխայի տեր մարդը: Այսինքն` կուսակրոն հոգեւորականը ոչ միայն սեռական ցանկությունն է ճնշում, այլեւ հրաժարվում է մի բանից, որին ինքը ծանոթ չէ` երեխա ունենալուց: Ի՞նչ կասեք այս մասին:


Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, որ կուսակրոնը չգիտի ինչ է երեխան: Կուսակորնի համար բոլոր հավատացյլաներն են իր զավակաները, ում հոգևոր դաստիարակության մասին նա ևս պետք է հոգ տանի: Եվ վերջ ի վերջո մարդ ինքն է որոշում իր առաքելությունը, ինչի համար է նա կոչված և ինչից նա կարող է հրաժարվել:
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

> Ոչ ոք Աստծո փոխարեն չի խոսում և Նրա գործառույթն իր վրա չի վերցնում: Պարզապես հոգիները մահվանից հետ գտնվում են հոգիների կայանում` ՜սպասելով Աստծո գալստյանը և Դատաստանին՜: Իսկ ՜սպասումի՜ այդ ընթացքը բնականաբար խաղաղ է, հանգիստ է: Հոգևորականն ուղղակիրոնե սփոփում է հարազատներին` հավատք և հույս տալով նրանց, որ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ կարող է   փրկվել,ե թե ապրի և հեռանա կյանքից` համաձայն քրիստոնեական կանոնների: 
> Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:


Կներեք բայց ինչի? համաձայն են գտնվում «հոգիների կայանում»: Եթե ինկատի ունեք Աբռահամի գոգը, ապա այնտեղ ոչ բոլորն էին հայտնվում, չէ որ Ղազարոսն այնտեղ էր իսկ հարուստը այրվում էր նույն ժամանակ կրակներում:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Կներեք բայց ինչի? համաձայն են գտնվում «հոգիների կայանում»: Եթե ինկատի ունեք Աբռահամի գոգը, ապա այնտեղ ոչ բոլորն էին հայտնվում, չէ որ Ղազարոսն այնտեղ էր իսկ հարուստը այրվում էր նույն ժամանակ կրակներում:



Աբրահամի գոգը նկատի չունեի: Այլ հոգիների կայանը: Սա մեր եկեղեցու դավանաբանությունն է, որը բխում է նաև մեր ավանդույթից և պետք չէ աղանդավորի նման կառչել, թե ցույց տվեք, որտեղ է գրված ճշգրիտ այս կամ այն խոսքը: 
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Բարև Ձեզ: Ես հարց էի Ձեզ տվել. երևի զբաղված լինելու պատճառով չեք պատասխանել, ուստի խնդրում եմ պատասխանել:
> 1. Ինչպե՞ս փրկվել: Ի՞նչից սկսել: 
> 2. Ըստ Ձեզ,  "հոգևոր կերակուրը" փնտրել քարե "եկեղեցիներում", թե խմբակներում, թե Աստվածաշունչ կարդալու մեջ:
> Նախապես Շնորհակալություն:



Ամենաառաջինը դու պետք է զգաս Աստծո ներկայությունը քո մեջ: Եթե քո մեջ Աստծուն չտեսար, ոչ մի տեղ չես գտնի` ոչ Ս. Գիրք կարդալուց, ոչ եկեղեցում, ոչ էլ ինչ-որ խմբակում: Իսկ ի՞նչ է նշանակում սեփական անձի մեջ Աստծուն տեսնել: Դա նշանակում է ապրել` Աստծո խոսքի համաձայն: Դա նշանակումէ  սիրել մարդուն, ում թվում է, թե չպետք է սիրես: Իսկ ինչո՞ւ չպետք է սիրես: Չէ՞ որ նա նույնպես Աստծո արարած է: Եւ սիրելու շնորհիվ է, որ մենք նմանվում ենք Աստծուն: Ուստի փրկությունը տրվում է այդ նույն Աստծուց: Աստվաշածունչը դառնում է քեզ համար Աստծո խոսք` ուղղված քեզ: իսկ ինչպես դու ասացիր, քարե եկեղեցին` դառնում է այն վայրը, ուր հավաքվում են հանուն Քրիստոսի Իր բոլոր հավատարիմ հավատացյալները: Իսկ եթե կա եկեղեցի, ապա ի՞նչ խմբակների մասին կարող է խոսք գնալ: Վերջինս բացառիր քո կյանքից: 
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար Տեր Հայր…այնուամենայնիվ…
> 
> եթե որևէ մեկը չի ընդունում Աստծո գոյությունն ապա դա բոլորովին էլ չի նշանակում որ այդ մարդը բարու և չարի հասկացողություն չունի… և արդյոք չի՞ ստացվում որ Աստծո գոյությունը պայմանավորվում է չարի  կամ սատանայի գոյությամբ… չարը թերևս դառնում է անհրաժեշտություն և նրա իսպառ վերացումը մարդկության վրա կունենա կատաստրոֆիկ ազդեցություն… այսինքն չարին ծառայելը լինում է անուղղակիորեն ծառայել բարուն (Աստծուն) … և չարին ծառայելն ավելի դժվար է քանի որ տառացիորեն պահանջում է ինքնազոհություն, իսկ մարդկությունը դրան պատրաստ չէ…
> 
> Մի խոսքով կարելի՞ է ասել թե բարու (Աստծո) ճանաչման համար պարտական ենք չարին (Սատանային)
> 
> Կարելի է ենթադրել որ Սատանան(չարը) և Աստված(բարին) իրենց հզորությամբ հավասար են և միշտ միաժամանակ են գոյություն ունեցել (եթե հարցին մոտենանք ոչ հեքիաթային պատկերացմամբ)



Չէի պատկերացնի, որ պատասխանս այսպես կխճճեիր: Այն ամենը, ինչին դու եզրահանգեցիր, կոչվում է դուալիզմ, որը դատապարտված է բոլոր քրիստոնեական եկեղեցիների կողմից իբրև հերետիկոսություն: Չարը չի կարող հավասար լինել Աստծուն, առավել ևս նրա հետ հավասար գոյություն ունենալ: Չարի առկայությունն այնքանով է անհրաժեշտ, որքանով որ ուղղակի համեմատություն տեղի ունենա: Եւ ամենևին էլ Աստծո գոյությունը պայմանավորված չէ չարի գոյությամբ: Եւ նաև չի նշանակում, որ չարի անհետացումը կատաստրոֆիկ կդառնա: Չարի գոյությունն այս երկրի վրա պայմանավորված է այն բանով, որ Աստված մարդուն տվելէ  ազատ կամք` ընտրություն կատարելու համար: Եթե կա ընտրություն, ապա գոնե 2 աղբյուր լինի, որոնցից ընտրություն կատարվի: 
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ Տեր Հայր, բայց հրաբուխը դրա արդյունք չի


Այո, բայց հրաբուխներն էլ ամեն օր չեն լինում: Առ այսօր հրաբուխի ժայթքման պատճառը դեռ ոչ ոքի չի հաջողվել պարզել:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Շնորհակալություն շատ դուրս եկավ պատասխանը: Փաստորեն, իհարկե ցավով պետք է նշել, որ հայ ժողովրդի մեծ մասը չի անում կամ չի հետևում վերը թվարկվածներից ոչ մեկին, այլ հոգևոր կյանքը պատկերացոնում է եկեղեցում մոմ վառելով, որը ոչ մի բան չի տալիս նրան: Ի՞նչ կասեք սրա շուրջ: Ինչու՞ եկեղեցին այսօր չի զբաղվում քարոզչությամբ (կամ եթե զբաղվում է, ուրեմն շատ պասիվ ձևեվ):
> Հարգանքներով:


Բա ես այս կայքում ի՞նչ գոր ունեմ: Սա քարոզչություն չէ՞: Զբաղվում ենք: Բայց ասողին լսող է պետք: Եթե դու առավոտից մինչև երեկո կոկորդդ պատրում ես և մարդկանց ճշմարտություն ես ուսուցանում, բայց իրենք նմանվում են Սերմնացանի առակի այն հողին, ուր սերմն ընկնում է, բայց առօրյա հոգսերը խեղդում են այդ սերմը: Մարդը պետք է ցանկություն ունենա ամենաառաջինը փոխվել: Այդ պարագայում ոչ ոք էլ կարող է բան չասել, բայց այդ մարդը կգտնի ինքնուրույն, այն, ինչ ուզումէ  գտնել:
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

----------

Ambrosine (26.12.2009)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Հայր, գուցե այս հարցը արդեն տրվել է, բայց կխնդրեի ևս մեկ անգամ պատասխանել։
> Կան աղանդներ, որոնք բացահայտորեն եկեղեցու դեմ են գործում և դրանցից զգուշանալը համեմատաբար հեշտ է։ Իսկ ինչպե՞ս կարելի է զերծ մնալ այնպիսի աղանդների ազդեցության տակ ընկնելուց, որոնք ակնհայտ ոչ մի քայլ չեն անում Առաքելական եկեղեցու դեմ, ավելին՝ բարեկամական ցույցեր են անում։ Կամ այն աղանդների, որոնք, թվում է, Աստծո խոսքով են առաջնորդվում և արտաքուստ որևէ վտանգ չեն ներկայացնում։
> Եվ ինչպե՞ս մարդկանց ապացուցել, որ այս կամ այն շարժումը աղանդ է, քանի որ բազմաթիվ մարդիկ մոլորության մեջ են և բացի եհովայի վկաներից, մորմոններից ու հիսունականներից այլ աղանդներ չեն տեսնում...
> Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ։


Հիմնականում բոլոր աղանդավորները ներկայանում են իբրև քրիստոնեական եկեղեցու հետևորդներ և սկզբնական շրջանում վստահություն ձեռք բերելու համար անգամ հորդորում են իրենց աղանդ եկած նորելուկներին այցելել Մայր եկեղեցի:
Իսկ ինչպե՞ս զերծ մնալ աղանդի մեջ հայտնվելուց: Նախ և առաջ ճանաչիր քո եկեղեցին, նրա հոգևորականներին, զուգահեռ նաև ուսումնասիրիր այդ աղանդների պատմությունը, նրանց գործունեությունը: Ամենակարևորը մշտապես պետք է զգոն լինել , որպեսզի ամեն տեսակի գայթակղություններից զերծ մնալ: Եկեղեցին չի պախկվում և թաքուն գործունեությամբ չի զբաղվում` իր տարբերություն այդ կազմակերպությունների: Ամեն դեպքում ցանկացած կասկածի դեպքում եպքտէ դիմել քահանային և պարզել: Երբեք ամոթ չէ չիմանալը, այլ ամոթ է չցանկանալ իմանալ:
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Հայր, գուցե այս հարցը արդեն տրվել է, բայց կխնդրեի ևս մեկ անգամ պատասխանել։
> Կան աղանդներ, որոնք բացահայտորեն եկեղեցու դեմ են գործում և դրանցից զգուշանալը համեմատաբար հեշտ է։ Իսկ ինչպե՞ս կարելի է զերծ մնալ այնպիսի աղանդների ազդեցության տակ ընկնելուց, որոնք ակնհայտ ոչ մի քայլ չեն անում Առաքելական եկեղեցու դեմ, ավելին՝ բարեկամական ցույցեր են անում։ Կամ այն աղանդների, որոնք, թվում է, Աստծո խոսքով են առաջնորդվում և արտաքուստ որևէ վտանգ չեն ներկայացնում։
> Եվ ինչպե՞ս մարդկանց ապացուցել, որ այս կամ այն շարժումը աղանդ է, քանի որ բազմաթիվ մարդիկ մոլորության մեջ են և բացի եհովայի վկաներից, մորմոններից ու հիսունականներից այլ աղանդներ չեն տեսնում...
> Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ։


Հ.Գ.
այցելեք Արարատյան թեմի կայքերը, ուր նաև տարբեր աղանդների մասին *տեղեկատվություն կա:  Շատ լավ հոդված կա աղանդների մասին հետևյալ հասցեով http://www.araratian-tem.am/questions.php?id=19* 
կայքերն են` *www.araratian-tem.am* 
*www.qahana.am*

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Բարև Տեր Հայր Մի հարց ունեմ , որտեղ է գտնվում Սուրբ Հեղինե եկեղեցին? Ու արդյոք հայկական եկեղեցի է?


Հայաստանում նման անունով եկեղեցի չկա: Հավանաբար ինչ-որ խոնարհված եկեղեցու մասին է խոսքը՞:

----------

Սլիմ (26.12.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Հայաստանում նման անունով եկեղեցի չկա: Հավանաբար ինչ-որ խոնարհված եկեղեցու մասին է խոսքը՞:


Չգիտեմ, անկեղծ ասած էտ վանքը երազում տեսելա իմ մտերիմը ու ուզումա ինչ էլ լինի անպայման գնա, գիտի, որ անունը Հեղինեա, բայց որտեղա չգիտի, ես առհասարակ  չեմ հավատում, իսկ ինքը խորը հավատ ունի, դրա համար ուզոցի օգնել իրան:

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

> Աբրահամի գոգը նկատի չունեի: Այլ հոգիների կայանը:* Սա մեր եկեղեցու դավանաբանությունն է, որը բխում է նաև մեր ավանդույթից* և _ պետք չէ աղանդավորի նման կառչել, թե ցույց տվեք, որտեղ է գրված ճշգրիտ այս կամ այն խոսքը_: 
> Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:


Ներեցեք իհարկե փաստորեն այդ հոգիների կայան ասվածը զուտ առքելական եկեղեցու դավնաբանությունն է՞բխած ավանդությունից , որը ոչ մի կապ չունի՞ աստվածաշնչի հետ: Եվ եթե մեկն ուզում է իմանալ դրա սկզբունքն ըստ ասվածաշնչի /որը քրիստոնայաների գիրքն է / դուրս է գալիս, որ կառչում է աղանդավորների նման :Think: :

Ինձ ուղակի հիացրեց ձեր պատասխանը...

----------


## razmik21

> Բա ես այս կայքում ի՞նչ գոր ունեմ: Սա քարոզչություն չէ՞: Զբաղվում ենք: Բայց ասողին լսող է պետք: Եթե դու առավոտից մինչև երեկո կոկորդդ պատրում ես և մարդկանց ճշմարտություն ես ուսուցանում, բայց իրենք նմանվում են Սերմնացանի առակի այն հողին, ուր սերմն ընկնում է, բայց առօրյա հոգսերը խեղդում են այդ սերմը: Մարդը պետք է ցանկություն ունենա ամենաառաջինը փոխվել: Այդ պարագայում ոչ ոք էլ կարող է բան չասել, բայց այդ մարդը կգտնի ինքնուրույն, այն, ինչ ուզումէ  գտնել:
> Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:


Շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար: Ես Ձեզ ի նկատի չունեի՝ հարցնելով, թե առաքելական եկեղեցին ինչու է պասիվ քարոզչության առումով: Իհարկե, ես գնահատում եմ Ձեր և Ձեր նման շատ եկեղեցականների  դերը Աստծո խոսքի քարոզման գործում: Բայց ես ի նկատի ունեմ առաքելական եկեզեցու գործունեությանը. շատ քիչ են Ձեր նմանները. որ զբաղվում են Աստծո խոսքի տարածմամբ: Այսօր եկեղեցին փոխանակ ավելի շատ զբաղվի հենց այդ առաքելությամբ,չգիտես ինչու զբաղված է ազգային-մշակութային արժեքների պահպանմամբ և շատ հոգևոր հարցեր դիտարկում է որպես լոկ ազգային-մշակութային արժեքներ: Միանշանակ այսօր առաքելական եկեղեցին չի ապահովում հավատացյալ բնակչության պահանջները: Այն միայն անտեղի բնակչությանը քարոզում է զերծ մնալ ոչ առաքելական ուղղություններից (իհարկե ի նկատի չունեմ աղանդավորական ուղղություններից), որոնք իրոք զբաղված ես ճշմարիտ Աստծո խոսքի տարածմամբ ու քարոզմամբ:

----------


## Invisible man

Տեր Հայր, կխնդրեի կարդալ ներքոհիշյալ թեման (եթե ժամանակ կունենաք, իհարկե)
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=40273&page=24
և պատասխանել, թե ըստ Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու ե՞րբ է ծնվել Հիսուս Քրիստոսը:
Նախօրոք հայտնում եմ իմ խորին շնորհակալությունը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէի պատկերացնի, որ պատասխանս այսպես կխճճեիր: Այն ամենը, ինչին դու եզրահանգեցիր, կոչվում է դուալիզմ, որը դատապարտված է բոլոր քրիստոնեական եկեղեցիների կողմից իբրև հերետիկոսություն: Չարը չի կարող հավասար լինել Աստծուն, առավել ևս նրա հետ հավասար գոյություն ունենալ: *Չարի առկայությունն այնքանով է անհրաժեշտ, որքանով որ ուղղակի համեմատություն տեղի ունենա*: Եւ ամենևին էլ Աստծո գոյությունը պայմանավորված չէ չարի գոյությամբ: Եւ նաև չի նշանակում, որ չարի անհետացումը կատաստրոֆիկ կդառնա: *Չարի գոյությունն այս երկրի վրա պայմանավորված է այն բանով, որ Աստված մարդուն տվելէ  ազատ կամք` ընտրություն կատարելու համար:* Եթե կա ընտրություն, ապա գոնե 2 աղբյուր լինի, որոնցից ընտրություն կատարվի: 
> Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղևոնդյան:


Շնորհակալ եմ Պատասխանի համար Տեր Հայր…

Վաղուց որևէ մեկին հերիտիկոսության մեջ չէին մեղադրել, հույսով եմ չեք այրի ինձ խարույկի վրա  :Wink: … 

Ինչ վերաբերվում է չարին ապա դուք այստեղ երկու հակասական թեզեր եք առաջ քաշում… նախ ասում եք որ չարը զուտ համեմատության համար է և այն զուտ բարին ճանաչելու համար է… կարծես թե դա Ձեզ համար այնքան էլ էական չէ, մինչդեռ եթե մենք Աստծուն չենք ճանաչելու ապա նրան հետևլու մասին խոսք չի կարող լինել, կամ էլինքնաբերաբար պիտի հետևենք Աստծուն… 

Երկրորդ,ասում եք որ Չարի գոյությունն այս երկրի վրա պայմանավորված է այն բանով, որ Աստված մարդուն տվել է  ազատ կամք` ընտրություն կատարելու համար: Ընտրությունը երբեք Չարի ու Բարու կամ Լավի ու Վատի միջև չի լինում, եթե դրանք լինում են հավասար պայմաններում, այդտեղ ընտրություն չկա… Ընտրությունը կարող է լինել հավասարների միջև…

Շնորհակալ եմ օրհնությունների համար… ինձ համար մեծագույն հաճույք է Ձեզ հետ բանավիճել

----------

Gayl (30.12.2009)

----------


## Hamshentsi

Օրհնեք, Տեր Հայր

Ծննդոց գրքում գրված է. "Տեր Աստված իր ստեղծած մարդուն տեղավորեց բերկրության դրախտում, որպեսզի սա մշակի ու պահպանի այն" (Ծննդ., 2:15):

Հարց 1. Ինչպես պետք է Ադամը մշակեր դրախտը? Ինչ իմաստով հասկանանք այդ "մշակելը"? Ակնհայտորեն` Աստվածաշնչում նկատի չի առնված այգեգործությունը այսօրվա իմաստով, որովհետև բնությունը դեռևս անիծված չէր, և քայքայիչ գործընթացներ` վնասատուներ, մոլախոտեր, ինչպես նաև աշխատանքային գործիքներ դեռևս չկային: Ուրեմն ինչը և ինչպես պետք է մշակեր Ադամը դրախտում?

Հարց 2. Առհասարակ, ինչու Աստված Ադամին աշխատանք տվեց? Ով էր դրանից օգուտ ստանալու` Ադամը, իր կինը, կենդանիները, թե բնությունը? Եթե դրախտը Ադամի բերկրության համար էր (ուրիշ էլ ում?), ապա միթե մշակելու և պահպանելու պարտականությունը չէր նվազեցնելու այդ բերկրանքը?

Հարց 3. Ումից կամ ինչից Ադամը պետք է պահպաներ դրախտը? Ինչպես պետք է պահպաներ (իհարկե ոչ հրացանով)? Եւ ինչու պետք է հենց Ադամը պահպաներ? Չէ որ Աստված, եթե կամենար, կարող էր Ինքը պահպանել: Եթե Ադամին է հանձնարարել, ուրեմն Ադամի օգտի համար է: Ինչ օգուտ պետք է ստանար Ադամը` այգին պահպանելով?

Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Catherine

Աստվածաշնչում նշվում է՞ արդյոք, թե որտեղ է եղել Հիսուսը 16-30 տարեկան հասակում կամ գոյություն ունե՞ն այլ փաստեր դրա մասին:

----------

յոգի (26.02.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

Աստղ յան ողջունում եմ քեզ և բոլոր ակւմբցիներին. Ասեմ, որ արդեն ես հնարավորություն ստեղծեցի տնից ինտերնետ մտնելու համար, և ոչ միաըն տանից, աընպես որ հետ աըսու ես  հասանելի եմ իմ շատ սիրելի և հարգելի ակումբցիներին, և պատրաստակամ նրանց բոլոր `բարի և ոչ այդքան, խելացի և երբեմն խելացնոր և տառատեսակ հարցերին պատասխանելու. Ես կուզենայի իմանալ կա արդըոք մի ժամ, երբ գրեթե բոլոր ակումբցիները <<իրար գլուխ են >> են հավաքվում` նրանց միանալու համար. Ինչևէ, մեր համագործակցությունը, ես կասեի նաև համաակումբացվումը  :Smile:  շարունակվում է.
_Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն_

----------

*e}|{uka* (25.02.2010), Ambrosine (24.02.2010), ministr (24.02.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ յան ողջունում եմ քեզ և բոլոր ակւմբցիներին. Ասեմ, որ արդեն ես հնարավորություն ստեղծեցի տնից ինտերնետ մտնելու համար, և ոչ միաըն տանից, աընպես որ հետ աըսու ես  հասանելի եմ իմ շատ սիրելի և հարգելի ակումբցիներին, և պատրաստակամ նրանց բոլոր `բարի և ոչ այդքան, խելացի և երբեմն խելացնոր և տառատեսակ հարցերին պատասխանելու. Ես կուզենայի իմանալ կա արդըոք մի ժամ, երբ գրեթե բոլոր ակումբցիները <<իրար գլուխ են >> են հավաքվում` նրանց միանալու համար. Ինչևէ, մեր համագործակցությունը, ես կասեի նաև համաակումբացվումը  շարունակվում է.
> _Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն_


Բարև Ձեզ, Տեր Շմավոն :Smile: : Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ արդեն խնդիրը լուծված է, և կարող եք ավելի հաճախ ակումբում լինել: Դժվար է ժամ ասել, թե երբ գրեթե բոլորով իրար գլխի հավաքված կլինենք, բայց ակումբի վիճակագրությունը ասում է հետևյալը՝



> Միաժամանակ ակտիվ եղած այցելուների առավելագույն թիվը 361-ն է: Դա եղել է 16.02.2010, ժամը 23:48-ին:


Բայց դա էական չէ, քանի որ սա ֆորում է. դուք կարող եք ցանկացած ժամանակ կարդալ թեմաները, մասնակցել քննարկումներին, մեզ համար վիճահարույց հարցերը պարզաբանել...  :Smile: : Այնպես որ, երբ Ձեզ հարմար կլինի:
Շնորհակալություն, որ մեզ չեք մոռացել :Smile: :

----------


## Ter Hayr

Իսկ երբևիցե քեզ հարց տվել ես թե ինչու են աղանդավորական կազմակերպությունները երբեմն հաջող գործունեություն ծավալում: Ես կասեմ, որովհետև այդ կազմակերպությունների և ոչ մի անդամ իրեն չի զատորոշում իր կազմակերպությունից և ամեն տեսակ խնդիր  որ ծառանում է իրենց առջև, լուծում է ինչպես իրենը: Ես դեռ չեմ տեսել , որ որևէ աղանդավոր իր կազմակերպությանը փնովի ասելով, թե բան չի անում և այլն: Այդ շարքային աղանդավորը ինքը անձամբ գնում և լծվում է այդ գործին: Ինչով կարողանում է օգնում է, միայն պարապ չլինի: Իսկ մերոնք: Հազիվ մեծամասնությունը նստած տանը սուրճ ըմպելիս փնովեն սրան, նրան և քննադատեն եկեղեցին: Ամերիկացին գիտես ինչ է ասում և մտածում. Ինչ Կարող եմ անել իմ պետության համար, այլ ոչ թե ինչ կարող է պետությունը անել ինձ համար: Չեմ ուզենա, որ խոսքերս կտրուկ հնչեն, սակայն ասեցի այն ինչ զգում եմ: Թող յուրաքանչյուր մեկը , գոնե մեկ տարվա ընթացքում գոնե մեկ հոգու դարձի բերի դեպի եկեղեցի, և չսահմանափակվի Աստծուն հավատալ սպառողական տեսանկյունից և միայն մոմ վառելով : Իսկ գիտես ինչու պետք է բոլորը մտածեն այս հարցերի շուրջ, որովհետև եկեղեցին հենց ինքը ժողովուրդն է: Եւ եկեղեցու խնդիրներն ըստ աըդմ ժողովրդի խնդիրն է::
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն

----------


## Tig

> Իսկ երբևիցե քեզ հարց տվել ես թե ինչու են աղանդավորական կազմակերպությունները երբեմն հաջող գործունեություն ծավալում: Ես կասեմ, որովհետև այդ կազմակերպությունների և ոչ մի անդամ իրեն չի զատորոշում իր կազմակերպությունից և ամեն տեսակ խնդիր  որ ծառանում է իրենց առջև, լուծում է ինչպես իրենը: Ես դեռ չեմ տեսել , որ որևէ աղանդավոր իր կազմակերպությանը փնովի ասելով, թե բան չի անում և այլն: Այդ շարքային աղանդավորը ինքը անձամբ գնում և լծվում է այդ գործին: Ինչով կարողանում է օգնում է, միայն պարապ չլինի: Իսկ մերոնք: Հազիվ մեծամասնությունը նստած տանը սուրճ ըմպելիս փնովեն սրան, նրան և քննադատեն եկեղեցին: Ամերիկացին գիտես ինչ է ասում և մտածում. Ինչ Կարող եմ անել իմ պետության համար, այլ ոչ թե ինչ կարող է պետությունը անել ինձ համար: Չեմ ուզենա, որ խոսքերս կտրուկ հնչեն, սակայն ասեցի այն ինչ զգում եմ: Թող յուրաքանչյուր մեկը , գոնե մեկ տարվա ընթացքում գոնե մեկ հոգու դարձի բերի դեպի եկեղեցի, և չսահմանափակվի Աստծուն հավատալ սպառողական տեսանկյունից և միայն մոմ վառելով : Իսկ գիտես ինչու պետք է բոլորը մտածեն այս հարցերի շուրջ, որովհետև եկեղեցին հենց ինքը ժողովուրդն է: Եւ եկեղեցու խնդիրներն ըստ աըդմ ժողովրդի խնդիրն է::
> Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն


Շատ ճիշտ խոսքեր են Տեր Շմավոն: Ուղղակի ամերիկացու հետ համեմատության վերաբերյալ մի ավելացում... Ամերիկացին իր մաշկի վրա զգում է, որ պետությունը անհանգստանում է իր խնդիրներով ու փորձումա աջակցել, իսկ հայաստանցին ցավոք սրտի դեռ այդ զգացողությունը չունի: Հենց այդ տարբերությունն էլ ինչոր տեղ ձևավորում է նման տարբեր մտածելակերպեր: Նույն օրինակը կարծում եմ նաև եկեղեցուն կարելի է վերագրել…

հ.գ. ծանոթներիցս մեկը պատմում էր, որ երբ նոր էր հաստատվել Հոլանդիայում, մի օր երեկոյան ժամին մոլորվում է քաղաքի փողոցներից մեկում: Նրա մոլորված հայացքը նկատում են մոտակա ոստիկանները ու հարցնում, թե ինչ է պատահել ու երբ իմանում են, որ նա մոլորվել է, հարցնում են հասցեն՝ ու անձամբ ճանապարհում մինչև տուն… :Wink:

----------

ministr (25.02.2010), յոգի (26.02.2010)

----------


## ministr

Տեր Շմավոն, շատ ուրախ եմ, որ "վերադարձաք" ակումբ  :Smile: 

Տարատեսակ քննարկումներ են տեղի ունեցել Ձեր բացակայության ընթացքում: Ու նման մի հարց առաջացավ ինձ մոտ, թե Քրիստոնեությունը կամ Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին, ինչպես է վերաբերվում Հին Կտակարանին: Աղադավորների կողմից չգիտես ինչու որպես օրենք է ընդունվում Հին Կտակարանի դրույթները` ուղղված տվյալ դեպքում հրեա ազգին:
Ինձ համար Հին Կտակարանը գեղարվեստական գրականության շարքից է, որովհետև ինչքան, որ Քրիստոսը մարդասեր է, բարի, հանդուրժող և մեծահոգի, այնքան հին կտակարանում եհովան վրեժխնդիր, երբեմն նույնիսկ չար, մնացյալ ազգերի նկատմամբ անտարբեր կերպար է: Հիմա մեզ համար Հին Կտակարանը որպես ինչ է?

Շնորհակալություն:

----------

Ambrosine (26.02.2010), davidus (25.02.2010), E-la Via (07.03.2010), Tig (25.02.2010), յոգի (26.02.2010), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (25.02.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

Հին Կտակարանը նույնպես Աստվածաշունչ գիրք է, որի հիմնական նպատակը նախապատրաստել մարդկությանը Հիսուս Քրիստոսի աշխարհ գալուն: Այո , ես նույնպես ընդունում եմ որ այն ամբողյությամբ հրեաների պատմությունն է, սակայն եթե մեր հայրերը գտել են որ այս գիրքը ևս պետք է քրիստոնյայի կյանքի համար, եկեք պապից պապական չիլնենք:Գիրքը գրված էԱստցո շնչով, իսկ Պողոս առաքյալն ասում է, որ ամեն գիրք որ աստվածաշունչ է օգտակար է հոգու համար:
_Օրհնությամբ `Տեր Շմավոն_

----------


## Ter Hayr

Եթե Ընտրությունը տեղի է ունենում հավասարների միջև, ապա ըստ քեզ պատիժն ու պարգևն էլ են հավասար: Այդպես է ?
_Օրհնությամբ`Տեր Շմավոն_

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Բարև Ձեզ Տեր Հայր, 2 օր է ինչ կարդում եմ այս թեման, այստեղ գտել եմ բազում հարցերի ինձ համար սպառիչ  պատասխաններ: Ասեմ ավելին. Ձեր գրառումներում կա ոգի, պատրաստակամություն, հանդուրժողականություն ու լայնախոհ մտքեր: Նույնիսկ կասեի կրոն բաժնում երևի միակ  թեման է, որտեղ մթնոլորտը հանգիստ է ՝ շնորհիվ Ձեր Աստվածահաճո գործունեության: Ձեր առաքելությունն իրապես գնահատելի է: Պարզապես այն հոգևոր սովը, որ կա մեր՝ հավատացիալներիս, ներսում անկեղծորեն խոստովանեմ բավարարում եք: Խորհին շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում Ձեզ բարի գործի համար, հիրավի Տեր Քրիստոս տեսնում և գնահատում է Ձեզ:  
Կխնդրեի բավարարել հարցադրումս հետևյալի մասին. Ես գտնվում եմ հայրենիքից հեռու: Այն քաղաքում, որտեղ բնակվում եմ չկա հայ առաքելական եկեղցի կառույցը, հեևաբար շրջապատված եմ կաթոլիկ եկեղեցիներով: Արդյո՞ք լինելով հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդ, սխալ կդիտվի մուտքս կաթոլիկ եկեղեցի, հեևաբար մասնակցել պատաարագներին, այնուհետև ծիսակարգերին, և այլն: Հաջորդ հարցս չի վերաբերվում ինձ, սակայն հետաքրքիր է… Եթե կան սիրող զույգեր, բայց ազգությամբ օտար են իրար, հետևաբար տարբեր կրոնների ներկայացուցիչներ են, /կամայական դիտարկենք հետևյալը՝ տղան առաքելական է եկեղեցու հետևորդ է, աղջիկը՝ կաթոլիկ, *և հակառակը*/ ամուսնանալիս պսակադրության ծիսակարգը ո՞ր եկեղեցում պետք է տեղի ունենա երկու դեպքերում էլ:
Աստված օրհնի բոլորիս:
Հարգանքներով՝ Ռաֆայել Ղազարյան

----------

Ambrosine (26.02.2010), Tig (26.02.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Հին Կտակարանը նույնպես Աստվածաշունչ գիրք է, որի հիմնական նպատակը նախապատրաստել մարդկությանը Հիսուս Քրիստոսի աշխարհ գալուն: Այո , ես նույնպես ընդունում եմ որ այն ամբողյությամբ հրեաների պատմությունն է, սակայն եթե մեր հայրերը գտել են որ այս գիրքը ևս պետք է քրիստոնյայի կյանքի համար, եկեք պապից պապական չիլնենք:Գիրքը գրված էԱստցո շնչով, իսկ Պողոս առաքյալն ասում է, որ ամեն գիրք որ աստվածաշունչ է օգտակար է հոգու համար:
> _Օրհնությամբ `Տեր Շմավոն_


Շնորհակալություն Տեր Շմավոն, բայց մի քիչ էլ եմ ուզում հարցը պարզեցնել:
Այսինքն Հին Կտակարանը ուղղակի նախաբան է, որն ուղղակի կարելի է կարդալ, բայց ոչ ընդունել ի գիտություն (շատ շատ 10 պատվիրանները, բայց դրանք Քրիստոսը վերաձևակերպել է, հետևաբար Հին Կտակարանի 10 պատվիրանների հետ էլ գործ չունենք):
Օրինակ այն, որ Աստծուն անհրաժեշտ է քրիստոնյայի ունեցվածքի տաս տոկոսը, կամ որ քրիստոնյան պետք է շաբաթ օրը գործ չանի, ըստ իս նոնսենս է:
Ու նման բաներ ցույց տալով Աստվածաշնչում աղանդավորական կյազմակերպությունները կեղեքում են քաղաքացիներին` նրանց հավատացնելով, որ դա իրենց հոգու փրկության համար է և այլն: Մարդիկ էլ հոժարակամ հարստացնում են դրանց...

----------

Ambrosine (26.02.2010), Tig (26.02.2010), յոգի (26.02.2010)

----------


## յոգի

[QUOTE]


> Հին Կտակարանը նույնպես Աստվածաշունչ գիրք է,


Հարգելի Տեր Շմավոն իսկ ին՞չ կարծիքի էք Վեդաների մասին, չե որ դրանք էլ են Աստվածաշունչ և ոչ անուղակի ինչպես հին կտակարանը, այլ ուղաիղ Գերագույնի Շնչից բխած (եթե ծանոթ եք վեդաներին):



> որի հիմնական նպատակը նախապատրաստել մարդկությանը Հիսուս Քրիստոսի աշխարհ գալուն:


Բայց եղելությունից տեսնում ենք, որ Քրիստոսի գալուն այնքան էլ ուրախ չեին մե հրեա ««եղբայրները»» օգտագործելով իրենց հին կտակարանը խաչեցին Նրան...



> Այո , ես նույնպես ընդունում եմ որ այն ամբողյությամբ հրեաների պատմությունն է, սակայն եթե մեր հայրերը գտել են որ այս գիրքը ևս պետք է քրիստոնյայի կյանքի համար, եկեք պապից պապական չիլնենք:


Եթե ընդունում եք, որ ամբողջությամբ Հրեաների պատմությունն է (որի հետ ես համամիտ չեմ, այսինքը պատմությունը հրեաներինը չե, այդ պատմությունները իրենց օրիգինալ և անփոփոխ վիճակում կարելի է գտնել Վեդաներում), ապա ինչու՞ մի կողմ դնել Մեր Հայկական Արիական պատմությունը և ընդունել Հրեաներինը, որի մասին Հիսուսը չի էլ հիշատակել, ոչ էլ Եհովայի անունն է տվել, չե՞ ... 



> Գիրքը գրված էԱստցո շնչով, իսկ Պողոս առաքյալն ասում է, որ ամեն գիրք որ աստվածաշունչ է օգտակար է հոգու համար:


Պողոս առաքյալը շատ ճիշտ բան է ասել, Վեդաները շատ մանրամասնորեն ու գիտականորեն բացատրում են Հոգու և Աստծո մասին և Նրանց հարաբերությունները և ինչպես ազատվել այս նյութական աշխարհի պատրանքից և վերադառնալ Աստծո մոտ...

----------

E-la Via (07.03.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Այո , ես նույնպես ընդունում եմ որ այն ամբողյությամբ հրեաների պատմությունն է, 
> _Օրհնությամբ `Տեր Շմավոն_


Մեծարգո Ter Hayr չե՞ք կարծում, որ եթե այդպես նայենք հարցին կնշանակի, որ հայերիս մասին ոչինչ չկա գրված։ Գուցե Սուրբ գիրքը մեզ չի՞ վերաբերվում :Shok: ։  Չարժե՞ արդյոք հիշել  Պողոս առաքյալի հղումը կորնթացիներին՝
2 Կորնթ 3. 13 
եւ ոչ Մովսէսի նման, որ քող էր գցում իր երեսին, որպէսզի իսրայէլացիները չտեսնեն այն փառքը, որ վաղանցուկ էր։ 14Բայց նրանց միտքը կուրացաւ. քանի որ մինչեւ այսօր նոյն *քողը ձգուած մնում է Հին Կտակարանի ընթերցուածների վրայ եւ չի վերանում, որովհետեւ Քրիստոսի միջոցով է վերացուելու։*

----------

E-la Via (07.03.2010), Արծիվ (03.03.2010), յոգի (27.02.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Հին Կտակարանը նույնպես Աստվածաշունչ գիրք է, որի հիմնական նպատակը նախապատրաստել մարդկությանը Հիսուս Քրիստոսի աշխարհ գալուն: Այո , ես նույնպես ընդունում եմ որ այն ամբողյությամբ հրեաների պատմությունն է, սակայն եթե մեր հայրերը գտել են որ այս գիրքը ևս պետք է քրիստոնյայի կյանքի համար, եկեք պապից պապական չիլնենք:Գիրքը գրված էԱստցո շնչով, իսկ Պողոս առաքյալն ասում է, որ ամեն գիրք որ աստվածաշունչ է օգտակար է հոգու համար:
> _Օրհնությամբ `Տեր Շմավոն_



Հարցս  ուղղում  եմ  քահանային   ( կներեք,  որ  տեր  հայր  չեմ  կոչում,  քանի  որ   Մաթևոս  ավետարանի   23  գլ.  9  խոսքում  ասվում   է «Եվ   երկրիս   վրա   մեկին   ձեզ   հայր  չկանչեք.  որովհետեվ   մեկն  է   ձեր   Հայրը՝  նա   որ   երկնքում  է» ): Հարցս   այսպիսին  է՝  միթե՞  Հիսուսը   հենց   իր   վարդապետության  մեջ   միշտ   մեջբերումներ  չեր   անում   հին   կտակարանից  եվ  շատ   անգամ   յողովարաններում   վարդապետելուց   օգտվում  էր  հենց   եբրայական   գրություններից:  Եվ  հենց  2  Տիմոթեոս  գրքի   3  գլ.   16,17  խոսքում  է  ասվում՝   « Ամեն   գիրք  աստվածաշունչ    են   եվ   օգտակար,   վարդապետության,   և   հանդիմանության,  և   ուղղելու,   և   արդարություն  խրատելու   համար.»  Ուրեմն,  եթե   Հիսուսներ   օգտվում   այդ   գրքերից,  մեզ   համար   էլ   պետք  է   կարեվորություն   ունենան   դրանք…   այդպես   չէ՞:

----------

Արծիվ (03.03.2010)

----------


## karina13

Օրհնեցեք Տեր Հայր,
Քրիստոնյան պետք է առանց երկմտանքի հավատա ու ընդունի, որ պատարագի ընթացքում հացը եւ գինին ճշմատապես փոխակերպվում է Քրիստոսի արյանն ու մարմնին: 
Այսպիսի իրողությունը ընդունելով՝ ինչպե՞ս սրտի ուրախությամբ ճաշակենք այն: Ինչպե՞ս մարդը ճաշակի Աստծո որդու մարմինը եւ արյունը: 
Ինչու՞ է Աստված հենց իր որդու մարմնով մեզ հաղորդությունը տվել ու տալիս: Մի՞թե այն առաջին հերթին հոգեւոր խորհուրդ չէ: Արդյո՞ք Քրիստոս, 2000 տարի առաջ, չարչարվեց ինչպես մարմնապես, այնպես էլ հոգեպես եւ մենք մեր կատարած մեղքերով շարունակում ենք նրան չարչարել ինչպես մարմնապես, այնպես էլ հոգեպես:
Խնդրում եմ բացատրեք,  ինչու՞ բավարար չհամարվեց մարդկանց Աստծո հետ միայն հոգեպես հաղորդվելը:
Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարցս  ուղղում  եմ  քահանային   ( կներեք,  որ  տեր  հայր  չեմ  կոչում,  քանի  որ   Մաթևոս  ավետարանի   23  գլ.  9  խոսքում  ասվում   է «Եվ   երկրիս   վրա   մեկին   ձեզ   հայր  չկանչեք.  որովհետեվ   մեկն  է   ձեր   Հայրը՝  նա   որ   երկնքում  է» ): Հարցս   այսպիսին  է՝  միթե՞  Հիսուսը   հենց   իր   վարդապետության  մեջ   միշտ   մեջբերումներ  չեր   անում   հին   կտակարանից  եվ  շատ   անգամ   յողովարաններում   վարդապետելուց   օգտվում  էր  հենց   եբրայական   գրություններից:  Եվ  հենց  2  Տիմոթեոս  գրքի   3  գլ.   16,17  խոսքում  է  ասվում՝   « Ամեն   գիրք  աստվածաշունչ    են   եվ   օգտակար,   վարդապետության,   և   հանդիմանության,  և   ուղղելու,   և   արդարություն  խրատելու   համար.»  Ուրեմն,  եթե   Հիսուսներ   օգտվում   այդ   գրքերից,  մեզ   համար   էլ   պետք  է   կարեվորություն   ունենան   դրանք…   այդպես   չէ՞:


Իսկ արդյոք ես դա չէի ասում?
*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն*

----------

Ambrosine (03.03.2010), ministr (03.03.2010), Vook (03.03.2010), Արծիվ (03.03.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Օրհնեցեք Տեր Հայր,
> Քրիստոնյան պետք է առանց երկմտանքի հավատա ու ընդունի, որ պատարագի ընթացքում հացը եւ գինին ճշմատապես փոխակերպվում է Քրիստոսի արյանն ու մարմնին: 
> Այսպիսի իրողությունը ընդունելով՝ ինչպե՞ս սրտի ուրախությամբ ճաշակենք այն: Ինչպե՞ս մարդը ճաշակի Աստծո որդու մարմինը եւ արյունը: 
> Ինչու՞ է Աստված հենց իր որդու մարմնով մեզ հաղորդությունը տվել ու տալիս: Մի՞թե այն առաջին հերթին հոգեւոր խորհուրդ չէ: Արդյո՞ք Քրիստոս, 2000 տարի առաջ, չարչարվեց ինչպես մարմնապես, այնպես էլ հոգեպես եւ մենք մեր կատարած մեղքերով շարունակում ենք նրան չարչարել ինչպես մարմնապես, այնպես էլ հոգեպես:
> Խնդրում եմ բացատրեք,  ինչու՞ բավարար չհամարվեց մարդկանց Աստծո հետ միայն հոգեպես հաղորդվելը:
> Շնորհակալություն


Ուրեմն այսպես, ինչպես եկեղեցու հայրերից մեկն է ասում, մարդկային քիմքը ունակ չէ մարդու միս և արյուն ճաշակելու այդ իսկ պատճառով մեզ հնարավորությունտրվեց հաղորդակցվեոլւ Աստծո հետ հացի և գինու տեսքով: Այո , դրանք գոյափոխվումեն Աստծո` Քրիստոսի մարմնին և արյանը` ունենալով գինու և հացի համային հատկություններ: Սա թույլէ տալիս, որպեսզի նմանա հարցեր չծագեն հավատացյալի մոտ: Իսկ ինչու  հենց Աստված ընտրես Իր հետ հաղորդակցվելու հենց այս միջոցը. որպեսզի Աստված իր Լիությամբ և նյութապես և հոգեպես բնակվի մարդու մեջ:
*Օրհնությամբ ` Տեր Շմավոն*

----------

karina13 (03.03.2010), ministr (03.03.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Մեծարգո Ter Hayr չե՞ք կարծում, որ եթե այդպես նայենք հարցին կնշանակի, որ հայերիս մասին ոչինչ չկա գրված։ Գուցե Սուրբ գիրքը մեզ չի՞ վերաբերվում։  Չարժե՞ արդյոք հիշել  Պողոս առաքյալի հղումը կորնթացիներին՝
> 2 Կորնթ 3. 13 
> եւ ոչ Մովսէսի նման, որ քող էր գցում իր երեսին, որպէսզի իսրայէլացիները չտեսնեն այն փառքը, որ վաղանցուկ էր։ 14Բայց նրանց միտքը կուրացաւ. քանի որ մինչեւ այսօր նոյն *քողը ձգուած մնում է Հին Կտակարանի ընթերցուածների վրայ եւ չի վերանում, որովհետեւ Քրիստոսի միջոցով է վերացուելու։*


Շատ հարգելի ակումբցիներ, պետք է խնդրեմ հետայսու իմ խոսքերը չմասնատել և հատվածաբար չմեջբերել, որպեսզի խուսափենք սխալ ըմբռնման հնարավոր տարբերակներից: Իմ բոլոր պատասխանները ամբողյական տրամաբանական կապ ունեն, և իրենց իմաստն արտահայտում են ամբողջականության մեջ: Շնորհակալություն.
*Օրհնությամբ ` Տեր Շմավոն*

----------

Ambrosine (03.03.2010), Chuk (03.03.2010), ministr (03.03.2010), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (03.03.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

[QUOTE=յոգի;1945923]


> Հարգելի Տեր Շմավոն իսկ ին՞չ կարծիքի էք Վեդաների մասին, չե որ դրանք էլ են Աստվածաշունչ և ոչ անուղակի ինչպես հին կտակարանը, այլ ուղաիղ Գերագույնի Շնչից բխած (եթե ծանոթ եք վեդաներին):
> 
> Բայց եղելությունից տեսնում ենք, որ Քրիստոսի գալուն այնքան էլ ուրախ չեին մե հրեա ««եղբայրները»» օգտագործելով իրենց հին կտակարանը խաչեցին Նրան...
> 
> Եթե ընդունում եք, որ ամբողջությամբ Հրեաների պատմությունն է (որի հետ ես համամիտ չեմ, այսինքը պատմությունը հրեաներինը չե, այդ պատմությունները իրենց օրիգինալ և անփոփոխ վիճակում կարելի է գտնել Վեդաներում), ապա ինչու՞ մի կողմ դնել Մեր Հայկական Արիական պատմությունը և ընդունել Հրեաներինը, որի մասին Հիսուսը չի էլ հիշատակել, ոչ էլ Եհովայի անունն է տվել, չե՞ ... 
> 
> Պողոս առաքյալը շատ ճիշտ բան է ասել, Վեդաները շատ մանրամասնորեն ու գիտականորեն բացատրում են Հոգու և Աստծո մասին և Նրանց հարաբերությունները և ինչպես ազատվել այս նյութական աշխարհի պատրանքից և վերադառնալ Աստծո մոտ...


Եկեք սիրելիներս մեկընդմիշտ ւընդունենք մեկ պարզ ճշմարտություն, որ Աստվածաշունչ կարող է լինել միայն այն գիրքը, որն հենց այդպես է հայտնի համայն մարդկության: Գիրք որում չկա հայտնություն կամ ծանոթություն կամ ներկայավում հիսուս Քրիստոսի մասին չի կարող կոչվել Աստվածաշունչ: Վստահ եմ սրանվ ամեն ինչ ասեսցի:
*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն*

----------


## Ambrosine

Տեր Շմավոն, մի հարց է վերջերս սկսել ինձ հետաքրքրել՝ թե ի՞նչ են տալիս աղանդավորական խմբակները, որ չի տալիս Առաքելական եկեղեցին: Երբևէ այդ հարցը եկեղեցին իրեն տվե՞լ է: Ասենք՝ մի օր ժողով գումարվե՞լ է՝ պարզելու, թե ինչու են մարդիկ հեռանում մեր եկեղեցուց և անդամագրվում ինչ-որ խմբակների: Եվ արդյոք ի՞նչ որոշումներ են կայացվել՝ կանխելու այդ տենդենցը: Շնորհակալություն:

----------

Chilly (16.03.2010), Gayl (03.03.2010), ministr (03.03.2010), Հարդ (03.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ արդյոք ես դա չէի ասում?
> *Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն*


Եվ քանի որ Դուք չարձագանքեցիք այս նախադասությանը հետևաբար ինքս հարց կտամ



> կներեք, որ տեր հայր չեմ կոչում, քանի որ Մաթևոս ավետարանի 23 գլ. 9 խոսքում ասվում է «Եվ երկրիս վրա մեկին ձեզ հայր չկանչեք. որովհետեվ մեկն է ձեր Հայրը՝ նա որ երկնքում է»


Եթե Մաթևոսը պատվիրել է որ «երկրիս վրա մեկին ձեզ հայր չկանչեք» ապա ինչու եք ստիպում կամ թույլատրում որ ձեզ «Տեր Հայր» ով դիմեն և այն մարդիկ ովքեր ընդունում են Մաթևոսի ասածները ուրեմն ինչու եք ձեր ծնողին հայր անվանում  չէ որ ասվում է «երկրիս վրա մեկին ձեզ հայր չկանչեք»:

----------

Արծիվ (03.03.2010), յոգի (03.03.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Իսկ արդյոք ես դա չէի ասում?
> *Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն*



Այո,  բայց   դուք   շեշտը   դնում   եք   ավելի   շատ   պապերի   ու   ապուպապերի   վրա,   քան   թե   Հիսուսի   խոսքերի:

----------


## razmik21

> Այո քրիստոնեությունը չունի ազգային պատկանելություն, բայց երբևէ այն կոսմոպօլիտիզմ չի ենթադրում:Մի կոչ անեմ քո տրամաբանությանը. Հայաստանում գործող բոլոր տեսակի աղանդները որպես այդպիսիք ի հայտ են եկել, ստեղծվել կամ պատմության ասպարեզ մտել 19-րդ դարից ոչ շուտ: ՄԻ հարց տամ յուրաքանչյուրին. արդյոք , եթե հետևենք աղանդավորական գաղափարախոսություններին, չի նշանակում որ մենք շուրջ երկու հազար տարի ճշմարտություն չենք կարողացել մարդկանց հաղորդել, և ահա նորաթուխ աղանդավորները "փրկում են"մի ամբողջ ազգ: Այդպես է չէ դուրս գալիլս? Այս վերջերս շատ սկսվեց խոսվել Մեր եկեղեցու անհանդուրժողականությունից: Սակայն նորից ու նորից եմ  պնդում. այո, անհանդուրժելի է մի գաղափարախոսություն, որի հետևորդի որդին մահանում է , քանի որ ծնողին արգելվեց բժշկին դիմելու, ինչպես համակերպվել այն գաղափարի հետ, երբ ընտանիք սիրող հայ կինը դառնում է թափառական"քարոզիչ", մոռանալով իր ընտաիքի և զավակների համար, կամ ինչպես հանդուրժել բանակում ծառայել չկամեցող աղանդավորական զինվորին, որի համար միևնույն է , թե կբառնաբարեն իր կրոջը թե մորը, կարևորը ինքը իր առաջնորդի խոսքն է լսում:
> Այս հարցերի պատասխանները որոնք են?
> _
> Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_


Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, ինձ հետաքրքիր է Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին 2000 տարվա ընթացքում չի՞ սովորել տարբերել աղանդը ճշմարիտ կրոնական ուղղությունից, թե ուղղակի ինչ-ինչ հանգամանքներով այդքան էլ ձեռք չի տալիս ընդունել, որ Հայաստանում կան կրոնական կազմակերպություններ, որ զբաղված Աստծո ճշմարիտ խոսքի տարածմամբ, նրանով որ եթե ժամանակին նորմալ զբաղվեր Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին, ապա ապա այլ եկեղեցիների անհրաժեշտությունը կարող չլիներ: Ես համոզված եմ, որ ինձանից էլ լավ գիտեք Սուրբ Գիրքը, ուրեմն նախքան ուրիշներին պիտակավորելը չափեք ուրիշների գործունեությունը Սուրբ գրքով, ու եթե ճշմարիտ քրիստոնեություն քարոզող եկեղեցիների գործունեության մեջ տեսնեք լուրջ սխալներ, ապա վստահորեն գրեք: Աղանդ կամ չաղանդ լինելը միայն Աստվածաշնչով կարող է որոշվել: Հարգանքներով…

----------

վրեժ62 (03.03.2010)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Հարգելի Ter Hayr, արդյոք մկրտություն չունեցող անձը քրիստոնյա է՞: Խոսում եմ կոնկրետ մարդու մասին, որ ապրում է քրիստոնեաբար, հետևում Քրիստոսի խոսքին, վստահաբար բազում մկրտվածներից ավելի քրիստոնյա է… բայց` չի մկրտվում:  :Smile:  ասում է, միթէ՞ դրանով պիտի առավել քրիստոնյա լինեմ, քան արդեն եմ…
Նախապես շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի Ter Hayr, արդյոք մկրտություն չունեցող անձը քրիստոնյա է՞: Խոսում եմ կոնկրետ մարդու մասին, որ ապրում է քրիստոնեաբար, հետևում Քրիստոսի խոսքին, վստահաբար բազում մկրտվածներից ավելի քրիստոնյա է… բայց` չի մկրտվում:  ասում է, միթէ՞ դրանով պիտի առավել քրիստոնյա լինեմ, քան արդեն եմ…
> Նախապես շնորհակալություն:


Քրիստոնեությունը նաև ենթադրում է պատկանելություն Աստծուն, իսկ պատկանելությունը ձեռք է բերվում Մկրտությամբ: Եթե այդ անձը այդպես ճիշտ կերպով կատարում է Աստծո խոսքը, և ապրում է ճիշտ քրիստոնեական կյանքով, ապա ինչու չի ուզում կատարել նույն Աստծո խոսքը, որով կոչ է արվում մեզ մկրտվել?
*Օրհնությամբ`Տեր Շմավոն*

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Շմավոն, մի հարց է վերջերս սկսել ինձ հետաքրքրել՝ թե ի՞նչ են տալիս աղանդավորական խմբակները, որ չի տալիս Առաքելական եկեղեցին: Երբևէ այդ հարցը եկեղեցին իրեն տվե՞լ է: Ասենք՝ մի օր ժողով գումարվե՞լ է՝ պարզելու, թե ինչու են մարդիկ հեռանում մեր եկեղեցուց և անդամագրվում ինչ-որ խմբակների: Եվ արդյոք ի՞նչ որոշումներ են կայացվել՝ կանխելու այդ տենդենցը: Շնորհակալություն:


Հարգելի Աստղ ջան, աղանդավորական կազմակերպութունները չեն կարող տալ այն ինչ տալիս է եկեղեցին: Մեկ բան մեզ համար պետք է հասկանալի լինի , ցանկացած աղանդավորական կազմակերպություն սկզբունքորեն ավելին չի կարող անել, զուտ այն բանից ելնելով, որ իր տարիքը տասնյակ անգամ քիչ է քան մեր Առաքելական եկեղեցունը, իսկ սա արդեն նշանակում է որ եկեղեցին փորձառու էև գիտի այն ամենը ինչ պետք է փոխանցել իր զավակներին: այլ հարց տեխնիկական կամ մարդկային ռեսուրսները, մանավանդ վերջին պարագան, քանի որ ինչքան էլ եկեղեցին ջանում է իր հոգևորականների քանակը ավելացնել, միևնույն է այն դեռ շատ քիչ: Օրինակի համար Երավան քաղաքի համարհոգևորականների ամենաօպտիմալ  քանակը պետք է լինի գոնե 2000 հոգի, այն ինչ մեր թիվը չի գերազանցում 35-ը: Հետո բոլոր աղանդավորական կազմակերպությունները իրենց քարոզչական գործունեության մեջ լայնորեն կիրառում են մասսայական հիպնոսը, որը բնականաբար տալիս է իր "դրական " արդյունքները: Սա ես ասում եմ ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ: Չմոռանանք որ կրոնական այդ կառույցներում բոլոր ծիսական կառգերը կատարվում են պրիմիտիվ ընթացքով, մարդուն պետք չէ գլուխ ջարդել հիշելու , հասկանալու, և այլն: Այդ ամենն իր փոխարեն արդեն արվում է: Եւ չմոռանանք , աղանդավորական կառույցների ֆենոմենը նաև կայանում իրենց անդամների նվիրվածության մեջ, որը նույնպես հիպնոսային գործունեության արդյունք է:
_Օրհնությամբ `Տեր Շմավոն_

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, ինձ հետաքրքիր է Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին 2000 տարվա ընթացքում չի՞ սովորել տարբերել աղանդը ճշմարիտ կրոնական ուղղությունից, թե ուղղակի ինչ-ինչ հանգամանքներով այդքան էլ ձեռք չի տալիս ընդունել, որ Հայաստանում կան կրոնական կազմակերպություններ, որ զբաղված Աստծո ճշմարիտ խոսքի տարածմամբ, նրանով որ եթե ժամանակին նորմալ զբաղվեր Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին, ապա ապա այլ եկեղեցիների անհրաժեշտությունը կարող չլիներ: Ես համոզված եմ, որ ինձանից էլ լավ գիտեք Սուրբ Գիրքը, ուրեմն նախքան ուրիշներին պիտակավորելը չափեք ուրիշների գործունեությունը Սուրբ գրքով, ու եթե ճշմարիտ քրիստոնեություն քարոզող եկեղեցիների գործունեության մեջ տեսնեք լուրջ սխալներ, ապա վստահորեն գրեք: Աղանդ կամ չաղանդ լինելը միայն Աստվածաշնչով կարող է որոշվել: Հարգանքներով…


Իսկ ուր էին այդ ճշմարիտ ուղղությունները, երբ Հայաստանը տառապում էր Մեծ եղեռնից, հայրենական պատերազմից, Սումգայիթյան ջարդերի ժամանակ երևի աղանդավորն էր չէ հարյուրավոր հայորդիներ փրկել` նրանց թաքցնելով եկեղեցու մեջ.- ուր էին դրանք?: Երևի թե եկեղեցին այնքան վատն էր, որ կարելի էր իրեն այդքանից հետո փոխել օտարամուտ որևէ ուսմունքով, գառան մորթի հագած գայլերով:Այսօր Հայաստանը չի կարողանում իր զավակներին պատշաճ կյանք ապահովել, եկեք ազգովի հրաժարվենք գնանք Ուզբեկիստանը կամ Թուրքիան, կամ Վրաստանը մեզ համար  հայրենիք ընդունենք ու մոռանանք մեր Հայրենիքը իսպառ/թեպետ այդպիսիք շատ են այսօր:/ Հարգելիս Եկեղեցին քո հոգևոր ծնողն է, ուզես դու դա թե ոչ, իսկ ծնող փոխելը մեղմ ասաց լավ չի դիտվում: Վատ ծնողը մնում է ծնող: Սիրտդ շատ է ցավում վերկաց օգնիր այլ ոչ թե սահմանափակ կյանքի ապրած օրերովդ փնովի երկհազարամյա մի ամբողջ ժողովուրդ, որն ի դեպ լույս աշխարհ է բերել նաև քեզ:
Ներող եղեք արդարացի ցասման համար.
_Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն_

----------

Ambrosine (24.03.2010), ministr (03.03.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Եվ քանի որ Դուք չարձագանքեցիք այս նախադասությանը հետևաբար ինքս հարց կտամ
> 
> Եթե Մաթևոսը պատվիրել է որ «երկրիս վրա մեկին ձեզ հայր չկանչեք» ապա ինչու եք ստիպում կամ թույլատրում որ ձեզ «Տեր Հայր» ով դիմեն և այն մարդիկ ովքեր ընդունում են Մաթևոսի ասածները ուրեմն ինչու եք ձեր ծնողին հայր անվանում  չէ որ ասվում է «երկրիս վրա մեկին ձեզ հայր չկանչեք»:


Արձագանքում եմ: :Smile: 
Եթե ուշադիր եք, ապա Քրիստոսի այդ խոսքերը շատ ճիշտ կերպով շեշտադրված են Մաթեոսի կողմից. Հայր բառը  մեծատառ է դրվում, ինչը ինքնին հասկանալի է դարձնում, որ խոսքը գնում է Աստծո մասին, այսինքն Քրիստոս ասում էր, որ ոչ մեկի երկրի վրա պետք չէ դավանել Աստված: Հակառակ դեպքում ինքը կհակաեր հենց Իրեն, երբ տասնաբանյա պատվիրանով մարդկությանը պատվիրվեց պատվել հորն ու մորը: Իսկ քանի որ Քրիստոս չի կարող հակասել ինքն իրեն, ապա նշանակում է, խոսքը գնում է Աստված պաշտելու մասին, երբ  Տեր և Հայր ենք ասում:
Իսկ քահանաներին դիմելաձևի մեջ ամենևին էլ հավակնություն չկա Աստծո գործառույթները ստանձնելու: Սա ուղղակի դիմելածև է:
*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն*

----------

E-la Via (07.03.2010), Gayl (03.03.2010), ministr (03.03.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հարգելի Աստղ ջան, աղանդավորական կազմակերպութունները չեն կարող տալ այն ինչ տալիս է եկեղեցին: Մեկ բան մեզ համար պետք է հասկանալի լինի , ցանկացած աղանդավորական կազմակերպություն սկզբունքորեն ավելին չի կարող անել, զուտ այն բանից ելնելով, որ իր տարիքը տասնյակ անգամ քիչ է քան մեր Առաքելական եկեղեցունը, իսկ սա արդեն նշանակում է որ եկեղեցին փորձառու էև գիտի այն ամենը ինչ պետք է փոխանցել իր զավակներին: այլ հարց տեխնիկական կամ մարդկային ռեսուրսները, մանավանդ վերջին պարագան, քանի որ ինչքան էլ եկեղեցին ջանում է իր հոգևորականների քանակը ավելացնել, միևնույն է այն դեռ շատ քիչ: Օրինակի համար Երավան քաղաքի համարհոգևորականների ամենաօպտիմալ  քանակը պետք է լինի գոնե 2000 հոգի, այն ինչ մեր թիվը չի գերազանցում 35-ը: Հետո բոլոր աղանդավորական կազմակերպությունները իրենց քարոզչական գործունեության մեջ լայնորեն կիրառում են մասսայական հիպնոսը, որը բնականաբար տալիս է իր "դրական " արդյունքները: Սա ես ասում եմ ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ: Չմոռանանք որ կրոնական այդ կառույցներում բոլոր ծիսական կառգերը կատարվում են պրիմիտիվ ընթացքով, մարդուն պետք չէ գլուխ ջարդել հիշելու , հասկանալու, և այլն: Այդ ամենն իր փոխարեն արդեն արվում է: Եւ չմոռանանք , աղանդավորական կառույցների ֆենոմենը նաև կայանում իրենց անդամների նվիրվածության մեջ, որը նույնպես հիպնոսային գործունեության արդյունք է:
> _Օրհնությամբ `Տեր Շմավոն_


Տեր Շմավոն, շնորհակալություն՝ պատասխանի համար: Բայց կուզեի ավելի մանրամասնել հարցս, կներեք, եթե մի քիչ կոպիտ օրինակ ստացվի: Ընդունենք, որ եկեղեցին կազմակերպություն է և արտադրում է մի գաղափարախոսություն, որը մեծապես մոնոպոլ է եղել մինչև 19-րդ դարը, մրցակցություն չի եղել: Այժմ ստեղծվել են մի շարք նոր կազմակերպություններ, որոնք իրենց հերթին արտադրում են իրենց սեփական գաղափարախոսությունները, որոնք կամաց-կամաց մեծացնում են իրենց պահանջարկը՝ նվազեցնելով եկեղեցունը: Տրամաբանական է, որ եկեղեցին պետք է իր արտադրանքի որակի ու առաջարկի մասին մտածի, որպեսզի կարողանա պահել և անգամ վերականգնել նախկին դիրքերը: Ուզում եմ իմանալ՝ այդ ուղղությամբ ի՞նչ է կատարվում: Այսինքն՝ եթե առաջ համակարգիչները մի ամբողջ սենյակի չափսի էին, այժմ կյանքի պայմանները այնպիսին են, որ հնարավոր փոքր չափսերի համակարգիչներ են արտադրվում: Ի՞նչ է մտածում մեր եկեղեցին՝ իր գաղափարախոսության մոդերնացման, այսօրվա պայմաններին հարմարեցնելու մասին:

Ուրիշ հարցեր էլ ունեմ :Smile: 
1. Առաքելական եկեղեցին Աստվածաշունչ կամ եկեղեցական երգերի ձայներիզներ բաժանու՞մ է: Որովհետև մի քանի անգամ եկել են մեր տուն, հավատացրել են, թե եկեղեցին է դրանք տրամադրում, ես խուսափել եմ վերցնել՝ մտածելով, որ գուցե ստում են:
2. Եկեղեցիներին կից կիրակնօրյա դպրոցներ կա՞ն. վերջերս եմ լսել: Եթե այո, ապա ինչու՞ այդ մասին մեր հասարակությունը տեղեկացված չէ: Որովհետև այդ դպրոցներ հաճախելը կնվազեցնի աղանդավորական խմբերին անդամագրվել ցանկացողների քանակը:

----------


## Gayl

> Արձագանքում եմ:
> Եթե ուշադիր եք, ապա Քրիստոսի այդ խոսքերը շատ ճիշտ կերպով շեշտադրված են Մաթեոսի կողմից. Հայր բառը  մեծատառ է դրվում, ինչը ինքնին հասկանալի է դարձնում, որ խոսքը գնում է Աստծո մասին, այսինքն Քրիստոս ասում էր, որ ոչ մեկի երկրի վրա պետք չէ դավանել Աստված: Հակառակ դեպքում ինքը կհակաեր հենց Իրեն, երբ տասնաբանյա պատվիրանով մարդկությանը պատվիրվեց պատվել հորն ու մորը: Իսկ քանի որ Քրիստոս չի կարող հակասել ինքն իրեն, ապա նշանակում է, խոսքը գնում է Աստված պաշտելու մասին, երբ  Տեր և Հայր ենք ասում:
> Իսկ քահանաներին դիմելաձևի մեջ ամենևին էլ հավակնություն չկա Աստծո գործառույթները ստանձնելու: Սա ուղղակի դիմելածև է:
> *Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն*


Ոչ չի կարող ինքնին հասկանալի լինել քանի որ մեծատառը ձեր կողմից է գրվել և չի կարող բացատրություն հանդիսանալ, եթե այս նախադասությունը 20 տարբեր մարդկանց ասեք 20 ն էլ տարբեր իմաստներով կհասկանան, չնայած այստեղ բարդություն չկա,եթե Քրիստոսը Աստված է նկատի ունեցել ապա ինչու հենց Աստված չի ասել, չեմ կարծում որ ինչ որ դժվար ու երկար բառ է:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ոչ չի կարող ինքնին հասկանալի լինել քանի որ մեծատառը ձեր կողմից է գրվել և չի կարող բացատրություն հանդիսանալ, եթե այս նախադասությունը 20 տարբեր մարդկանց ասեք 20 ն էլ տարբեր իմաստներով կհասկանան, չնայած այստեղ բարդություն չկա,եթե Քրիստոսը Աստված է նկատի ունեցել ապա ինչու հենց Աստված չի ասել, չեմ կարծում որ ինչ որ դժվար ու երկար բառ է:


Գայլ, սա կարդա, էստեղ ավելի մանրամասն է գրված :Think: 

հղում

----------

Gayl (03.03.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Տեր Շմավոն, այս հարցերը շատ վաղուց էի տվել, բայց չէիք նկատել, մեջբերեմ :Blush: 



> Հարգելի Տեր Շմավոն
> Չե՞ք կարծում, որ ժամանակն է, որ եկեղեցում պսակադրվելիս աղջկան «Հնազա՞նդ ես» հարցնելու փոխարեն հարցնեն «Համաձա՞յն ես»: Մի՞թե դա կնոջ իրավունքների ոտնահարում չէ Չէ՞ որ այս դեպքում տղամարդուն տրվում է գերապատվություն, նա «տեր» է և ունի գերիշխող դիրք
> 
> Իսկ կարմիր խնձորի իրողությու՞նը: Դա եկեղեցու՞ց եկած ավանդույթ է, թե՞ դեռ հեթանոս շրջանից: Արդյո՞ք դա պարտադիր է:


Շնորհակալություն :Smile:

----------


## Հարդ

> Տեր Հայր, մի քանի օր առաջ մի մարդու հետ էինք զրուցում, ինքն ասում ա, որ ինքը բացահայտել ա, որ Նոր Տարի, ծնունդ և այլ այդպիսի տոներ նշելն Աստծուն հաճելի չեն ու ինքը ոչ շնորհավորում ա, ոչ նշում: Ու նաև ասում ա, որ ոչ մի աղանդի չի պատկանում: 
> Ինչ կասենք այս կապակցությամբ?


Կխնդրեի արձագանքեիք վաղուց տրված հարցիս: :Smile:

----------


## Ժունդիայի

> Բարև Ձեզ Տեր Հայր, 2 օր է ինչ կարդում եմ այս թեման, այստեղ գտել եմ բազում հարցերի ինձ համար սպառիչ  պատասխաններ: Ասեմ ավելին. Ձեր գրառումներում կա ոգի, պատրաստակամություն, հանդուրժողականություն ու լայնախոհ մտքեր: Նույնիսկ կասեի կրոն բաժնում երևի միակ  թեման է, որտեղ մթնոլորտը հանգիստ է ՝ շնորհիվ Ձեր Աստվածահաճո գործունեության: Ձեր առաքելությունն իրապես գնահատելի է: Պարզապես այն հոգևոր սովը, որ կա մեր՝ հավատացիալներիս, ներսում անկեղծորեն խոստովանեմ բավարարում եք: Խորհին շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում Ձեզ բարի գործի համար, հիրավի Տեր Քրիստոս տեսնում և գնահատում է Ձեզ:  
> Կխնդրեի բավարարել հարցադրումս հետևյալի մասին. Ես գտնվում եմ հայրենիքից հեռու: Այն քաղաքում, որտեղ բնակվում եմ չկա հայ առաքելական եկեղցի կառույցը, հեևաբար շրջապատված եմ կաթոլիկ եկեղեցիներով: Արդյո՞ք լինելով հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդ, սխալ կդիտվի մուտքս կաթոլիկ եկեղեցի, հեևաբար մասնակցել պատաարագներին, այնուհետև ծիսակարգերին, և այլն: Հաջորդ հարցս չի վերաբերվում ինձ, սակայն հետաքրքիր է… Եթե կան սիրող զույգեր, բայց ազգությամբ օտար են իրար, հետևաբար տարբեր կրոնների ներկայացուցիչներ են, /կամայական դիտարկենք հետևյալը՝ տղան առաքելական է եկեղեցու հետևորդ է, աղջիկը՝ կաթոլիկ, *և հակառակը*/ ամուսնանալիս պսակադրության ծիսակարգը ո՞ր եկեղեցում պետք է տեղի ունենա երկու դեպքերում էլ:
> Աստված օրհնի բոլորիս:
> Հարգանքներով՝ Ռաֆայել Ղազարյան


Սպասում եմ անհամբեր Ձեր պատասխանին Տեր Հայր

----------


## Gayl

> Շնորհակալ եմ հարգանքի համար.
> Այո մեր Տերն ու Հայրը մեկն է ` Աստված, սակայն, դա չի նշանակում որ աշխարհիկ կյանքում մենք այդ բառերը չպետք է գործածենք: Խնդիրը որն է , Աստծո պարագային այդ բառերն օգտագործելիս , ստանում են այլ իմաստ, իսկ  մեր առօրյա կյանքում ամենևին այլ իմաստ. Այստեղ չպետք է հարթությունները փոփոխվի և իրականությունը շփոթվի: Տեր Հայրը մարդկային կոչում է, քանի որ ի պաշտոնե, քահանան հավատավոր մարդկանց հովիվն է, ուստի այստեղից էլ համապատասխան նրա կոչմա ծագումն է: Քրիստոսով միայն սիմվոլների փոփոխություն տեղի չունեցավ, այլ արմատապես մարդկությունը նոր իմաստ ստացավ իր կեցության հետ: Այո գուցե և Քրեստոս բառը եղել է մինչ Քրիստոսը, սակայն չպետք է մոռանանք, որ Քրիստոս նշանակում է Աստծո Օծյալ:
> Եւ ինչ վերաբերում է Տերունական խաչի. Այո , խաչը կիրառվել է մինչև Քրիստոս, սակայն այն եղել է պարզապես պատժի գործիք, և այն էլ այդ խաչը եղել է ոչ մեր պատկերացված ավանդական ձևով: Այն եղել է լատինատառ "տ" տառի տեսքով: և միայն Քրիստոսի խաչի վրա փակցվեց Պիղատոսի գրություն, թե Հիսուս Նազովրեցի Թագավոր Հրեից:  Եւ վերևում ամրացված այդ ձողի շնորհի Քրիստոսի խաչափայտը դարձավ քառաթև:
> Քրիստոս Լույս է աշխարհի, և անգամ արևի լույսը չի կարող նրա հետ համեմատվել, քանզի արևն ել է  Նրա կողմից արարված:
> 
> *Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա* 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց


Այ հիմա պարզ է :Hi: 
Բայց այս նախադասության հետ ընդհանրապես համաձայն չեմ 



> Քրիստոս Լույս է աշխարհի, և անգամ արևի լույսը չի կարող նրա հետ համեմատվել, քանզի արևն ել է  Նրա կողմից արարված:


Չեմ կարծում որ Քրիստոսը լույս է արարել :Smile:  և վերջապես մարդ արարածը արև արարողին խաչի՞, ինձ կներեք բայց անչափ անhասկանալի արտահայտություն է:

----------


## karina13

Օրհնեցեք Տեր Հայր,
Մեր ժամանակների ամենատարածված մտածողությունն է, որ ասում են «Ոչ ոքի վատություն չեմ անում, իմ մեջ հավատում եմ: Թե չէ ինչ գնալ եկեղեցի, ձեւականություններ անել...», եւ նմանատիպ բազմաթիվ մտքեր, որոնք լսելիս սրտի մեծ ցավ եմ զգում: 
Ինչպե՞ս վերապրենք այդ ցավը: Ինչ խորհուրդ կտաք նման դեպքերում ինչպես վարվել, կամ մի գուցե լռե՞լ միայն:
Ի վերջո նման մտածողությունը ի՞նչ հանգամանքներում կարող է փոխվել եւ մարդու սրտում ԻՐԱԿԱՆ Սեր ծնվի առ Աստված, որ մարդը քայլի դեպի Նա: 
Շնորհակալություն

----------


## յոգի

[QUOTE]


> յոգի-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 
> Եկեք սիրելիներս մեկընդմիշտ ւընդունենք մեկ պարզ ճշմարտություն, որ Աստվածաշունչ կարող է լինել միայն այն գիրքը, որն հենց այդպես է հայտնի համայն մարդկության: Գիրք որում չկա հայտնություն կամ ծանոթություն կամ ներկայավում հիսուս Քրիստոսի մասին չի կարող կոչվել Աստվածաշունչ: Վստահ եմ սրանվ ամեն ինչ ասեսցի:
> *Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն*


Հարգելի Տեր Շմավոն, ձեր ասածը ընդունում եմ որպես ճշմարտություն, բայց եթե նայենք ձեր թվարկած գրքերի անվանումները իրենց օրիգինալ անվանմամբ չի նշանակում Աստվածաշունչ, դա հայերեն անվանումն է, բայց այս ասելով ես չեմ հերքում, որ դրանք Աստծո հետ կապ չունեն: Հին կտակարանի սկիզբը հայտնի չե թե ով է հեղինակը, Աստված՞ հաստատ չե, եթե Նա լիներ Հեղինակը ապա Նա կասեր Իր մասին, թե Նա ինչ ձև ունի, որտեղ է... Նոր Կտակարանը նույնպես անձամբ Աստծո խոսքը չե, այլ Քրիստոսի աշակերտնեի... Համայն մարդկությանը շատ գրքեր կան հայտնի, նաև Դարվինի տեսությունը, դա էլ՞ համարենք աստվածաշունչ...



> ««Գիրք որում չկա հայտնություն կամ ծանոթություն կամ ներկայավում հիսուս Քրիստոսի մասին չի կարող կոչվել Աստվածաշունչ:»»


Այս խոսքերը ասելով արդյոք չի՞ նշանակում որ ձեզ համարում էք միակ ճշմարիտ ճանապարհ, ին՞չ կասեք մյուս կրոնների մասին, սխալ են՞ 
Օրինակ Վեդաները անձամբ դուրս են եկել Աստծո շնչից, որոնք հետագայում տրվեց Գերագույնի կողմից Արարչին, որոնք էլ հանդիսանում են աշխարհում բոլոր կրոնների հիմքը... Հին Կտակարանը հիմնված է Վեդաների վրա, բոլոր պատմությունները իրենց օրիգինալ և անփոփոխ վիճակում կան Վեդաներում, ես կարդացել եմ դրանք, Նոյի պատմությունը, Ադամի և Էվայի և շատ ուրիշ... ինչպես նաև Քրիստոսի Հայտնության մասին մինչ Նրա Հայտնությունը...
Կան գրքեր որտեղ Քրիստոսի անունը չի շոշափվում, բայց Գերագույնի շրթերից է բխել, օրինակ Բհագավադ Գիտան, որը սանսկրիտերենից թարգմանած նշանակում է Բհագավադ-Գերագույն Աստված, Գիտա-երգ գիտելիք:
Կամ Չայտանյա Չարիտամրիտա և շատ ուրիշ...
Հարգանքներս...

----------

Ariadna (04.03.2010), E-la Via (07.03.2010), Gayl (04.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Հարգելի Աստղ ջան, աղանդավորական կազմակերպութունները չեն կարող տալ այն ինչ տալիս է եկեղեցին: Մեկ բան մեզ համար պետք է հասկանալի լինի , ցանկացած աղանդավորական կազմակերպություն սկզբունքորեն ավելին չի կարող անել, զուտ այն բանից ելնելով, որ իր տարիքը տասնյակ անգամ քիչ է քան մեր Առաքելական եկեղեցունը, իսկ սա արդեն նշանակում է որ եկեղեցին փորձառու էև գիտի այն ամենը ինչ պետք է փոխանցել իր զավակներին: այլ հարց տեխնիկական կամ մարդկային ռեսուրսները, մանավանդ վերջին պարագան, քանի որ ինչքան էլ եկեղեցին ջանում է իր հոգևորականների քանակը ավելացնել, միևնույն է այն դեռ շատ քիչ: Օրինակի համար Երավան քաղաքի համարհոգևորականների ամենաօպտիմալ  քանակը պետք է լինի գոնե 2000 հոգի, այն ինչ մեր թիվը չի գերազանցում 35-ը: Հետո բոլոր աղանդավորական կազմակերպությունները իրենց քարոզչական գործունեության մեջ լայնորեն կիրառում են մասսայական հիպնոսը, որը բնականաբար տալիս է իր "դրական " արդյունքները: Սա ես ասում եմ ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ: Չմոռանանք որ կրոնական այդ կառույցներում բոլոր ծիսական կառգերը կատարվում են պրիմիտիվ ընթացքով, մարդուն պետք չէ գլուխ ջարդել հիշելու , հասկանալու, և այլն: Այդ ամենն իր փոխարեն արդեն արվում է: Եւ չմոռանանք , աղանդավորական կառույցների ֆենոմենը նաև կայանում իրենց անդամների նվիրվածության մեջ, որը նույնպես հիպնոսային գործունեության արդյունք է:
> _Օրհնությամբ `Տեր Շմավոն_


Կներեք բայց ոչ սպառիչ պատասխան եթե կարելի է իմ կողմից ավելի կոնկրետացնեմ, ինչու է իքս անունով անձնավորությունը առաջին անգամ ոտք դնում այդ «օֆիսներից» որևէ մեկը, այ սա է իրական և լուրջ խնդիրը, խնդրում եմ չասեք հետաքրքրությունը, որովհետև բացի հետաքրքրությունից շատ ավելի տարբեր դրդապատճառներ կան: Ինձանից լավ գիտեք թե Ավետարանկան եկեղեցին իր բոլոր ճյուղերով լիքը հետևորդներ ունի, բայց ինչու այդքան շատ:
Իսկ չեք մտածում, որ մարդու վրա բացի հիպնոսից այլ գործոններ կարող են ազդել, ասենք մարդ կարիք ունի հոգևոր սննդի և ինչու են սնվում այդ օֆիսներից և ոչ թե եկեղեցուց, երևի մեղքի մեծ բաժինը եկեղեցունն է, համաձայն չե՞ք:Ի դեպ քանի որ հիպնոսից խոսք գնաց մի դեպք պատմեմ, մի օր իմացա որ ինձ հարզատ մարդկանցից մեկը սկսել է «օֆիսներից» մեկը հաճախել, դե մի քիչ հարց ու փորձից այսպիսի բան է ասում, որ առաջին թե երկորդ օրը չգիտեմ գլխին ինչ արարողություն են սարքում հետո էս մարդը անկախ իրենից հետ-հետ է գնում ու եթե չբռնեին ընկնելու էր գետնին, դե արի էսքանից հետո էտ մարդուն համոզի որ հիպնոս են արել, ոչ թե Աստված ա արել :Smile:

----------

յոգի (04.03.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Ոչ չի կարող ինքնին հասկանալի լինել քանի որ մեծատառը ձեր կողմից է գրվել և չի կարող բացատրություն հանդիսանալ, եթե այս նախադասությունը 20 տարբեր մարդկանց ասեք 20 ն էլ տարբեր իմաստներով կհասկանան, չնայած այստեղ բարդություն չկա,եթե Քրիստոսը Աստված է նկատի ունեցել ապա ինչու հենց Աստված չի ասել, չեմ կարծում որ ինչ որ դժվար ու երկար բառ է:


Այսինքն մեր կողմից ասվածը ինչ է նշանակում, եկեղեցին ի նկատի ունես: Սխալվում ես , եկեղեցին Սուրբ Գիրքը չի ձևափոխում ինչպես աղանդավորները: Իսկ եթե չես ուզում հասկանալ կամ ընդունել, ուրեմն խնդրեմ: Բայց եթեայդպիսի սկզբունքային ես , ապա Ծնողիդ էլ Հայր չկոչես, և ոչ էլ ուսուցիչներիդ էլ ուսուցիչ, և իրանց ասածն էլ մի ընդունիր:
*Օրհնութայմբ`Տեր Շմավոն*

----------

DavitH (07.03.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր Շմավոն «աղանդը» «ոչ աղանդից» տարբերելու համար կարիք կա՞ է որ մարդ սերտի Աստվածաշունչը լավ հասկանալու համար «ճշմարիտը» «ոչ ճշմարիտից» թե՞ մարդ կարող է առանց Աստվածաշունչը կարդալու ու ճանաչելու (հավատալով այդ գրքին) տարբերել դրանք իրարից:
Կարծում եմ իսկական քրիստոնեությունը ճանաչելու համար մարդ պետք է դառնա իսկական քրիստոնյա որ կարողանա տարբերի աղանդը ճշմարիտից: Դուք ին՞չպես եք կարծում:
Շնորհակալություն:

----------

Vook (04.03.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Շմավոն, շնորհակալություն՝ պատասխանի համար: Բայց կուզեի ավելի մանրամասնել հարցս, կներեք, եթե մի քիչ կոպիտ օրինակ ստացվի: Ընդունենք, որ եկեղեցին կազմակերպություն է և արտադրում է մի գաղափարախոսություն, որը մեծապես մոնոպոլ է եղել մինչև 19-րդ դարը, մրցակցություն չի եղել: Այժմ ստեղծվել են մի շարք նոր կազմակերպություններ, որոնք իրենց հերթին արտադրում են իրենց սեփական գաղափարախոսությունները, որոնք կամաց-կամաց մեծացնում են իրենց պահանջարկը՝ նվազեցնելով եկեղեցունը: Տրամաբանական է, որ եկեղեցին պետք է իր արտադրանքի որակի ու առաջարկի մասին մտածի, որպեսզի կարողանա պահել և անգամ վերականգնել նախկին դիրքերը: Ուզում եմ իմանալ՝ այդ ուղղությամբ ի՞նչ է կատարվում: Այսինքն՝ եթե առաջ համակարգիչները մի ամբողջ սենյակի չափսի էին, այժմ կյանքի պայմանները այնպիսին են, որ հնարավոր փոքր չափսերի համակարգիչներ են արտադրվում: Ի՞նչ է մտածում մեր եկեղեցին՝ իր գաղափարախոսության մոդերնացման, այսօրվա պայմաններին հարմարեցնելու մասին:
> 
> Ուրիշ հարցեր էլ ունեմ
> 1. Առաքելական եկեղեցին Աստվածաշունչ կամ եկեղեցական երգերի ձայներիզներ բաժանու՞մ է: Որովհետև մի քանի անգամ եկել են մեր տուն, հավատացրել են, թե եկեղեցին է դրանք տրամադրում, ես խուսափել եմ վերցնել՝ մտածելով, որ գուցե ստում են:
> 2. Եկեղեցիներին կից կիրակնօրյա դպրոցներ կա՞ն. վերջերս եմ լսել: Եթե այո, ապա ինչու՞ այդ մասին մեր հասարակությունը տեղեկացված չէ: Որովհետև այդ դպրոցներ հաճախելը կնվազեցնի աղանդավորական խմբերին անդամագրվել ցանկացողների քանակը:


 Շատ սիրելի Աստղ ջան, դու ինքդ շատ լավ գիտես որ եկեղեցին այսօր բավականին մոդեռն քայլեր անում է, որպեսզի մարդկանց կարողանա մոտեցնել Իրական Լույսին` Հիսուս Քրիստոսին: Բայց կան երբեմն հայացքներ, որոնք եկեղեցին չի կարող փոխել, քանզի դրանք ձևավորվել սեփական լուրջ երկարատևփորցի հիման վրա: Այսօր շատ կազմակերպություններ փորձում են ոչ թե առաոջնորդել իր ժողովրդին դեպի ճշմարտություն, այլ առաջնորդվում են մարդկանց քմահաճույքին հարմարեցնել իրենց գաղափարախոսությունը, որպեսզի դրանովկարողանան մարդկանց գրավել: Ես չեմ հավատում այն մարդկանց որոնք ասում են թե գնացել աղանդավորական այս կամ այլ կազմակերպություն, որովհետև իրենք հոգևոր սով ունեին, Աստծուն էին փնտրում և այնտեղգտան և զանազան նմանատիպ զառանցանքեր: Եթե Աստծուն սեփական հոգու մեջ չունեցան, զուր այլտեղ Նրան փնտրել: Իսկ ինչ մնում է հոգևոր սնունդին, ապա ասեմ, որ այսօր մեր քաղաքի յուրաքանչյուր Առաքելական եկեղեցում, շաբաթվա 4 օրը քահանաների կողմից կազմակերպվում են դասընթաց-քարոզներ, որոնց յուրաքանչյուր մարդ կարող է մասնակցել, սրան գումարում ենք նաև կիրակնօրյա Պատարագի քարոզը և նաև կիրակնօրյա դասարանների դասընթացները, ստացվում է որ շաբաթվա յուրաքանչյուր օր եկեղեցում հնարավոր է ստանալ հոգևոր սնունդ: Դրան գումարած, որ յուրաքանչյուր պահին հնարավոր է մոտենալ քահանայի և զրուցել նրա հետ: Երբ մարդկանց այս ամենի մասին ասու ես զարմանում, վայ բա մենք չգիտեինք, իսկ որ ասում ես թե այդ ամբողջ ինֆորմացիան կա եկեղեցիների տախտակներին փակցված, ասում էին վայ չէինք նկատել: Եկեղեցին այս բոլոր իր "արտադրանքը"` ինֆորմացինա մարդուն մատուցում է նաև շատ ժամանակակից մոտեցմամբ, ինքդ գիտես թե ինչ միջոցառումներ է մեր թեմը կազմակերպում, քահանաների առկայությունը ինտերնետում, նրանց հետ շփվելու հնարավորությունը և այլ և այլ: Այս ամենը չի եղել ժամանակին, բայց այսօր կա: Հոգևոր կայքերը: Ուղղակի մեր ժողովուրդը նաև մի փոքր պետք չծուլանա, և իր քահանային ճանաչի եկեղեցի գնալով ու նրա հետ շփվելով: Ես չեմ մտացում, որ աղանդավորների տված ինֆորմացիան ավելի լավն է քան եկեղեցունը: Եւ եթե մենք այդքան հետ ընկել նրանցից, և եթե նրանք ավելի "լավ" են քան մենք, ապա ինչու նրանք իրենք ջանք չեն խնայում, որպեսզի արտաքնապես շատ հարցերում` շենքերի, սիմվոլիկայի և այլնի միջոցով նմանվեն Մեր Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցուն: Մի պարզ պատճառով . մարդկանց շփոթության մեջ գցելու համար:
Գալով մյուս հարցերիդ . մեր եկեղեցին ձայներիզ չի բաժանուամ և ոչ էլ Աստվածաշունչ/այդքան ֆինանս չունեն :Sad: ք/: Տես վերը ասածիս ապացույցը, եկել են և փորցել են խաբել, թե Եկեղեցին է դա անում:
Իսկ կիրակնօրյա դպրոցների մասին ինֆորմացիան միշտ տեղադրվում է եկեղեցիներում. անգամ եթե չլինի ապա կարող եք գալ և քահանաներից ճշտել
*Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն*

----------

Ambrosine (04.03.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Շմավոն, այս հարցերը շատ վաղուց էի տվել, բայց չէիք նկատել, մեջբերեմ
> 
> Շնորհակալություն


 
Չէ, Չեմ կարծում, կինը կարող է ասել համաձայն եմ , բայց հնազանդ չլինել:
Կատակ եմ անում: Իրականում այդ հնազանդ լինել բառը ամենևին չի ոտնահարում կանանց իրավունքները: Այդ ֆեմինիստական շարժումը հորինվածք է, չկա կանաց իրավունքների ոտնահարում, կան պարզապես ազգային, տեղային սովորություններ, որոնք հասարակության անդամներին որոշակի իրավունքներ են տալիս կամ էլ չեն տալիս:
Տղամարդը երբ եկեղեցում հայտատարարում է որ տեր եմ, դա ամենևին չի նշանակում որ նա կնոջ տիրակալ կամ դեսպօտը դառձավ: Տեր լինել նաշանակում սիրել, հոգ տանել, խնամել,- ինչպես որ մեր Տերն է դա անում մեր նկատմաբ: Բոլոր մարդիկ այսպես թե այնպես արդեն հավասար են Քրիստոս Հիսուսով, և բոլորը Նրանով քրիստոնյա է կոչվում:
Ինչ մնում է կարմիր խնձորի ավանդույթին, ապա ասեմ, որ բոլոր կրոններում, կամ գրեթե բոլոր, քրիստոնեության մեջ ի մասնավորի, խրախուսվել և ջատագովվել կուսությունը, մարմանական և հոգևոր մաքրությունը, և այդ վիճակով ամուսնական առագաստ մտնելը: Ամենևին պարտադիր չէ կարմիր խնձորի արարողությունը կատարել այնպես, ինչպես դա արվում էր ժամանակին: Դա եկեղեցու հետ կապ չունի, սակայն մաքրությունը միշտ ողջունելի է:
Օրհնությամբ `Տեր Շմավոն

----------

Ambrosine (04.03.2010), Ariadna (04.03.2010), Chuk (05.03.2010), Rammstein (05.03.2010), Ungrateful (05.03.2010), Սերխիո (24.03.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Կխնդրեի արձագանքեիք վաղուց տրված հարցիս:


Նման բան գոյություն չունի: Աստծուն տհաճ են մեր մեղքերը, որոնց համար մենք չենք զղջում: Իսկ Աստծուն հաճելի է մեր քրիստոնեական ընթացքը: Մենք ապրում ենք մի հասարակության մեջ, որտեղ կան կենցաղավարության կանոններ, բարեկրթության և քաղաքավարության նորմեր: Եւ այդ նորմեր պահելը շատ պատշաճ է:
_Օրհնությամբ`Տեր Շմավոն_

----------

Rammstein (05.03.2010), Հարդ (05.03.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր Շմավոն «աղանդը» «ոչ աղանդից» տարբերելու համար կարիք կա՞ է որ մարդ սերտի Աստվածաշունչը լավ հասկանալու համար «ճշմարիտը» «ոչ ճշմարիտից» թե՞ մարդ կարող է առանց Աստվածաշունչը կարդալու ու ճանաչելու (հավատալով այդ գրքին) տարբերել դրանք իրարից:
> Կարծում եմ իսկական քրիստոնեությունը ճանաչելու համար մարդ պետք է դառնա իսկական քրիստոնյա որ կարողանա տարբերի աղանդը ճշմարիտից: Դուք ին՞չպես եք կարծում:
> Շնորհակալություն:


Ցանկացած պարագային Աստվածաշունչ սերտելը անհրաժեշտ է, որպեսզի որևիցե աղանդավոր չկարողանա Աստվածաշունչը մեկնաբանել ըստ իր հայեցողության: Իսկ զանազանելու և նաև չշփոթվելու համար պետք է սերտել Եկեղեցու դավանաբանությունը, զանազանելու ճշմարիտը ոչ ճշմարտից: Եւ ամենակարևորը, Աստվածաշնչի ընթերցանությամբ մեզ համար բազում հարցերի պատասխաններ է բացվում: 
*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն*

----------

Արծիվ (04.03.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

[QUOTE=յոգի;1950633]


> Հարգելի Տեր Շմավոն, ձեր ասածը ընդունում եմ որպես ճշմարտություն, բայց եթե նայենք ձեր թվարկած գրքերի անվանումները իրենց օրիգինալ անվանմամբ չի նշանակում Աստվածաշունչ, դա հայերեն անվանումն է, բայց այս ասելով ես չեմ հերքում, որ դրանք Աստծո հետ կապ չունեն: Հին կտակարանի սկիզբը հայտնի չե թե ով է հեղինակը, Աստված՞ հաստատ չե, եթե Նա լիներ Հեղինակը ապա Նա կասեր Իր մասին, թե Նա ինչ ձև ունի, որտեղ է... Նոր Կտակարանը նույնպես անձամբ Աստծո խոսքը չե, այլ Քրիստոսի աշակերտնեի... Համայն մարդկությանը շատ գրքեր կան հայտնի, նաև Դարվինի տեսությունը, դա էլ՞ համարենք աստվածաշունչ...
> 
> Այս խոսքերը ասելով արդյոք չի՞ նշանակում որ ձեզ համարում էք միակ ճշմարիտ ճանապարհ, ին՞չ կասեք մյուս կրոնների մասին, սխալ են՞ 
> Օրինակ Վեդաները անձամբ դուրս են եկել Աստծո շնչից, որոնք հետագայում տրվեց Գերագույնի կողմից Արարչին, որոնք էլ հանդիսանում են աշխարհում բոլոր կրոնների հիմքը... Հին Կտակարանը հիմնված է Վեդաների վրա, բոլոր պատմությունները իրենց օրիգինալ և անփոփոխ վիճակում կան Վեդաներում, ես կարդացել եմ դրանք, Նոյի պատմությունը, Ադամի և Էվայի և շատ ուրիշ... ինչպես նաև Քրիստոսի Հայտնության մասին մինչ Նրա Հայտնությունը...
> Կան գրքեր որտեղ Քրիստոսի անունը չի շոշափվում, բայց Գերագույնի շրթերից է բխել, օրինակ Բհագավադ Գիտան, որը սանսկրիտերենից թարգմանած նշանակում է Բհագավադ-Գերագույն Աստված, Գիտա-երգ գիտելիք:
> Կամ Չայտանյա Չարիտամրիտա և շատ ուրիշ...
> Հարգանքներս...


Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում, ինչ տարորինակ միտում է , ընդունել այն ամենը ինչը երբեք մեզանում չի եղել, որպես կյանքի ընթացքում օգնող և կարևոր եթե կարելի է ասել գորընթաց, և մերժել բացահայտ Աստծո ներկայությունը: Ինչու կասկածել Աստվածաշնչի  իսկության վրա , և միաժամանակ այդքան մեծ հավատքով լցվել արևելյան զանազան ուսմունքների նկատմամբ:
Ջրհեղեղի պատմությունը, ինչպես նաև Ադամի և Եւայի և մի շարք աստվածաշնչյան պատմություններ առկա են նաև այլ ժողովուրդների մոտ, և դա ամենևին չի նշանակում որ Աստվածաշունչ գրողները դրանք վերցրել են այլ աղբյուրներից: Աստվածաշունչ բառը բացահայտում է գրքի էությունը- գիրք , որը գրվել է Աստծո շնչով , մարդկանց կողմից: Հա, իսկ Դարվինի հետ համեմատելը, մեղմ ասել գեղեցիկ չէր:
Ինչ վերաբերում է միակ ճշմարիտ կրոն լինելուն, ապա Քրիստոս ինքն է ասում, որ կփրկվի միայն նա, ով կընդունի Հիսուս Քրիստոսին` մարմնով եկած և համայն մարդկության մեղքերի համար իր անձը զոհաբերած, և հարություն առած Աստծո Միածին Որդուն
*Օրհնությամբ ` Տեր Շմավոն*

----------

Adriano (14.03.2010), ministr (05.03.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Սպասում եմ անհամբեր Ձեր պատասխանին Տեր Հայր


Անչափ շնորհակալ եմ գնահատանքի համար, որը ինձ ավելի պարտավորեցնում է:
ձեր պարագային, ես գտնում եմ , որ դուք կարող եք մասնակցել Բժբոլոր այն արարողություններին, որոնցով ջեր կապը Աստծո հետ ամուր կլինի: Եւ Պատարագներին կարող եք մասնակցել, և Հաղորդություն ստանալ: Վերջի վերջո կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին նույնպես առաքելահիմն է, նույն ծառայության մեջ է ինչ և մեր եկեղեցին.
Ինչ վերաբերում է սիրող զույգերին, ապա ե որպես Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցո հոգևորական կնախընտրեի, որ բոլոր իրենց արարողությունները կատարվեն մեր եկեղեցում, եթե պայմանները դա ներում են:
*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն*

----------

Ժունդիայի (04.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց եթեայդպիսի սկզբունքային ես , ապա Ծնողիդ էլ Հայր չկոչես, և ոչ էլ ուսուցիչներիդ էլ ուսուցիչ, և իրանց ասածն էլ մի ընդունիր:
> *Օրհնութայմբ`Տեր Շմավոն*


Ես էլ եմ դա ասում, ով Մաթևոսի ասածով է շարժվում իր ծնողին չպետք է հայր ասի, բայց այստեղ խնդիրն այլ հարթության վրա է, եթե Մաթևոսը այդպիսի բան է ասել իսկ Դուք այլ կերպ եք բացատրում ապա չկարդացի հիմնավոր պատասխանը, որովհետև մեծատառով գրվածը ուղակի չի կարող հիմք հանդիսանալ :Smile:

----------


## յոգի

[QUOTE=Ter Hayr;1950950]


> Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում, ինչ տարորինակ միտում է , ընդունել այն ամենը ինչը երբեք մեզանում չի եղել, որպես կյանքի ընթացքում օգնող և կարևոր եթե կարելի է ասել գորընթաց, և մերժել բացահայտ Աստծո ներկայությունը: Ինչու կասկածել Աստվածաշնչի  իսկության վրա , և միաժամանակ այդքան մեծ հավատքով լցվել արևելյան զանազան ուսմունքների նկատմամբ:
> Ջրհեղեղի պատմությունը, ինչպես նաև Ադամի և Եւայի և մի շարք աստվածաշնչյան պատմություններ առկա են նաև այլ ժողովուրդների մոտ, և դա ամենևին չի նշանակում որ Աստվածաշունչ գրողները դրանք վերցրել են այլ աղբյուրներից: Աստվածաշունչ բառը բացահայտում է գրքի էությունը- գիրք , որը գրվել է Աստծո շնչով , մարդկանց կողմից: Հա, իսկ Դարվինի հետ համեմատելը, մեղմ ասել գեղեցիկ չէր:
> Ինչ վերաբերում է միակ ճշմարիտ կրոն լինելուն, ապա Քրիստոս ինքն է ասում, որ կփրկվի միայն նա, ով կընդունի Հիսուս Քրիստոսին` մարմնով եկած և համայն մարդկության մեղքերի համար իր անձը զոհաբերած, և հարություն առած Աստծո Միածին Որդուն
> *Օրհնությամբ ` Տեր Շմավոն*


Հարգելի Տեր Շմավոն, նախ ես չեմ ասել թէ կասկածում եմ Աստվածաշնչի իսկության, իսկ դարվինի գրքերը չեմ համեմատում Աստվածաշնչերի հետ, դա ուրիշ համեմատություն էր, նորից կարդացեք...
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է «« ընդունել այն ամենը ինչը երբեք մեզանում չի եղել, որպես կյանքի ընթացքում օգնող և կարևոր եթե կարելի է ասել գորընթաց, և մերժել բացահայտ Աստծո ներկայությունը»», ոչ ոք Աստծո ներկայությունի չի մերժել և որ մեզնում երբերք չի եղել դա այդպես չե, Վեդյան ուսմունքը դա Արիյական ուսմունքն է և մինչ Քրիստոնեություն եղել է Հայաստանում, այսինքը Մեզնում և օգտագործվել է կյանքի ընթացքում, ինչպես՞ կարելի  է ասել, որ Իմաստությունը, Գիտելիքը, հատկապես Գերագույն Աստծուն ճանաչելու համար կարող է լինել ոչ մերը, որն՞ է տարորինակ... Արդյոք՞ Հիսուսի խոսքերը ամբողջությամբ և առանց փոփոխության տեղ են հասել, բա էլ ու՞ր մնացմարդու Բանականությունը...
Քրիստոսին ես սրտանց ընդունում եմ և խոնարհվում եմ Նրա առջև, որովհետև Նրա օրիգինալ ուսմունքի և իմ ներկայացրած ոխսմունքի միջև չկա տարբերություն...
Վերջնական նպատակը Աստծու Սեր զարգացնելն է ...
Օրհնությունների համար շնորհակալ եմ...
Հարգանքներս...

----------

Chilly (16.03.2010), E-la Via (07.03.2010)

----------


## Mamlo divan

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ:
Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ Տեր Շմավոնը հնարավորություն ունի հաճախակի անդրադառնալու ձեր հարցերին:
Եթե Տեր հոր ուշադրությունից վրիպած լինեն որոշ հարցեր, ապա նորից տեղադրեք դրանք կայքում, որ Տեր հայրը կարողանա պատասխանել:

----------


## razmik21

> Իսկ ուր էին այդ ճշմարիտ ուղղությունները, երբ Հայաստանը տառապում էր Մեծ եղեռնից, հայրենական պատերազմից, Սումգայիթյան ջարդերի ժամանակ երևի աղանդավորն էր չէ հարյուրավոր հայորդիներ փրկել` նրանց թաքցնելով եկեղեցու մեջ.- ուր էին դրանք?: Երևի թե եկեղեցին այնքան վատն էր, որ կարելի էր իրեն այդքանից հետո փոխել օտարամուտ որևէ ուսմունքով, գառան մորթի հագած գայլերով:Այսօր Հայաստանը չի կարողանում իր զավակներին պատշաճ կյանք ապահովել, եկեք ազգովի հրաժարվենք գնանք Ուզբեկիստանը կամ Թուրքիան, կամ Վրաստանը մեզ համար  հայրենիք ընդունենք ու մոռանանք մեր Հայրենիքը իսպառ/թեպետ այդպիսիք շատ են այսօր:/ Հարգելիս Եկեղեցին քո հոգևոր ծնողն է, ուզես դու դա թե ոչ, իսկ ծնող փոխելը մեղմ ասաց լավ չի դիտվում: Վատ ծնողը մնում է ծնող: Սիրտդ շատ է ցավում վերկաց օգնիր այլ ոչ թե սահմանափակ կյանքի ապրած օրերովդ փնովի երկհազարամյա մի ամբողջ ժողովուրդ, որն ի դեպ լույս աշխարհ է բերել նաև քեզ:
> Ներող եղեք արդարացի ցասման համար.
> _Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն_


Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, իսկ Ձեզ ով է ասել, որ եկեղեցու առաքելությունը Մեծ եղեռնի կամ Սումգաիթյան ջարդերի ժամանակ հայորդիներին փրկելն է: Իհարկե դա մեծ մարդասիրական և հայրենասիրական քայլ ու լավ է, որ եկեղեցին կարողացել է դա իրականացնել: Ասեմ, որ 
եթե ինչ որ մեկը զբաղվում է մարդասիրական ծրագրերով, ազգային-մշակութային արժեքների պահպանմամբ դա գովելի է, բայց ախր դա Եկեղեցու առաքելություն չէ, այլ առաքելությունից ենթադրվող գործունեություն: Եկեղեցին Աստծո Խոսքը տարածելու մարդուն հոգևոր սնունդ տալու համար է, այլ ոչ թե նրա համար, որ Դուք եք նշում, Ձեր նշվածը ածանցյալ գործունեություն է: Ես չեմ էլ զարմանում Ձեր այս պատասխանով, քանի որ ինչ անում է մեր եկեղեցին դա եք ասում… Ավելի լավ կլիներ, որ ասեիք որ որքան մարդ են ապաշխարհել, ինչ քարոզչական ծրագրեր եք իրականացնում...
Ի՞նչ է նշանակում օտարամուտ ուսմունք: Հարգելի Տեր հայր Սուրբ Գիրքը ոչ մի ազգի սեփականությունն ու ուսմունքը չէ, ու Աստծո համար կարևորը մարդու ապաշխարհելն է, Աստված չի ճանաչում Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցի կամ Կորեայի ավետարանչական եկեղեցի: Ես ոնց հասկացա Ձեզ համար Հայաստանում բոլորը ոչ առաքելականները աղանդավոր են: Եկեղեցին ծնող չէ, ծնողը Աստվածն է: Ու հոգևոր կերակուրը այն հարցն է, որ պետք է նախանձավոր լինել, եթե առաքելականում չկա այդ կերակուրը պետք է ուրիշ տեղ որոնել: 
Հարգելի տեր հայր ասեմ, որ ասեմ, չեմ փնովում ու իրավունք չունեմ, ուղղակի ես զարմանում եմ անտեղի վիրավորանք լսելով այն Եկեղեցիների հասցեին, որ ճշմարիտ Աստծո Խոսքն են քարոզում: 
Ես չեմ կարող ՀԱԵ-ն օգնել, ու շատ ուրախ եմ, որ "Սահմանափակ" ապրած օրերովս գոնե գիտեմ ինչ է աղանդը, որն է ճշմարիտ ուղղությունը ու ճանաչում են Ճշմարիտ Աստծուն:

----------

վրեժ62 (06.03.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, իսկ Ձեզ ով է ասել, որ եկեղեցու առաքելությունը Մեծ եղեռնի կամ Սումգաիթյան ջարդերի ժամանակ հայորդիներին փրկելն է: Իհարկե դա մեծ մարդասիրական և հայրենասիրական քայլ ու լավ է, որ եկեղեցին կարողացել է դա իրականացնել: Ասեմ, որ 
> եթե ինչ որ մեկը զբաղվում է մարդասիրական ծրագրերով, ազգային-մշակութային արժեքների պահպանմամբ դա գովելի է, բայց ախր դա Եկեղեցու առաքելություն չէ, այլ առաքելությունից ենթադրվող գործունեություն: Եկեղեցին Աստծո Խոսքը տարածելու մարդուն հոգևոր սնունդ տալու համար է, այլ ոչ թե նրա համար, որ Դուք եք նշում, Ձեր նշվածը ածանցյալ գործունեություն է: Ես չեմ էլ զարմանում Ձեր այս պատասխանով, քանի որ ինչ անում է մեր եկեղեցին դա եք ասում… Ավելի լավ կլիներ, որ ասեիք որ որքան մարդ են ապաշխարհել, ինչ քարոզչական ծրագրեր եք իրականացնում...
> Ի՞նչ է նշանակում օտարամուտ ուսմունք: Հարգելի Տեր հայր Սուրբ Գիրքը ոչ մի ազգի սեփականությունն ու ուսմունքը չէ, ու Աստծո համար կարևորը մարդու ապաշխարհելն է, Աստված չի ճանաչում Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցի կամ Կորեայի ավետարանչական եկեղեցի: Ես ոնց հասկացա Ձեզ համար Հայաստանում բոլորը ոչ առաքելականները աղանդավոր են: Եկեղեցին ծնող չէ, ծնողը Աստվածն է: Ու հոգևոր կերակուրը այն հարցն է, որ պետք է նախանձավոր լինել, եթե առաքելականում չկա այդ կերակուրը պետք է ուրիշ տեղ որոնել: 
> Հարգելի տեր հայր ասեմ, որ ասեմ, չեմ փնովում ու իրավունք չունեմ, ուղղակի ես զարմանում եմ անտեղի վիրավորանք լսելով այն Եկեղեցիների հասցեին, որ ճշմարիտ Աստծո Խոսքն են քարոզում: 
> Ես չեմ կարող ՀԱԵ-ն օգնել, ու շատ ուրախ եմ, որ "Սահմանափակ" ապրած օրերովս գոնե գիտեմ ինչ է աղանդը, որն է ճշմարիտ ուղղությունը ու ճանաչում են Ճշմարիտ Աստծուն:


Հարգելիս, ես ամենևին տրամադրված չեմ քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքի հետ վիճել: Մի քանի բան ասեմ, աղանդները օտարամուտ են, որովհետև նրանք չեն ծնվել մեր եկեղեցու ծոցից` որպես արդյունք մեր եկեղեցու վատ գործունեության, այլ իրենք ներթափանցել են արտասահմանից: Չկա որևէ աղանդ, որը դուրս եկած լինի Հայ  Առաքելական Եկեղեցուց:Սա արդեն ինքնին չի խոսում որևէ բանի մասի? Իսկ մեր եկեղեցու առաքելությունը համահավսար Աստծո խոսքի տարածման հետ նաև կատարել է ազգապահպան գործունեություն: Այդ իսկ պատճառով մեր եկեղեցին կոչվում է Ազգային:
Հոգուս մեծ ցավ է, որ այսօր կան մարդիկ, որոնք կարող են մեր եկեղեցուն իրենց հոգևոր ծնող չդիտել:
Ինչ մնում է հոգևոր սնունդ չտալու պարագային, ապա եթե մեր հայորդիները փոքրինչ ցանկություն ունենային, կարող էին այդ սնունդը ստանալ հենց ՀԱԵ-ում, այլ ոչ զանազան վայրերում, քանի որ այդ սնունդը երբեք չի դադարել տրվել մեր հայորդիներին
*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն*

----------

Ambrosine (10.03.2010), Chuk (06.03.2010), Gayl (06.03.2010), Monk (09.03.2010)

----------


## Sophie

Բարև ձեզ:
Ընկերուհիս պահք է պահում ես նույնպես: Նա ասաց որ հեռուստացույցով մի քահանա ասել է որ ծննդյան օրերին կարելի է պահք չպահել: Այսինքն եթե պահքի մեջ ես բայց հրավիրված ես ծնունդ ապա կարող ես օգտվել ամեն ինչից, որովհետև ծնունդը օհնված է Աստծո կողմից: Ես ճիշտն ասած զարմացա, մի տեսակ չհավատացի: Եթե հնարավոր է ասեք  խնդրում եմ որն է ճիշտ: Ես այսօր ծնունդ եմ հրավիրված ուզում եմ հաստատ իմանալ :Smile: 
նախապես շնորհակալություն

----------


## razmik21

> Հարգելիս, ես ամենևին տրամադրված չեմ քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքի հետ վիճել: Մի քանի բան ասեմ, աղանդները օտարամուտ են, որովհետև նրանք չեն ծնվել մեր եկեղեցու ծոցից` որպես արդյունք մեր եկեղեցու վատ գործունեության, այլ իրենք ներթափանցել են արտասահմանից: Չկա որևէ աղանդ, որը դուրս եկած լինի Հայ  Առաքելական Եկեղեցուց:Սա արդեն ինքնին չի խոսում որևէ բանի մասի? Իսկ մեր եկեղեցու առաքելությունը համահավսար Աստծո խոսքի տարածման հետ նաև կատարել է ազգապահպան գործունեություն: Այդ իսկ պատճառով մեր եկեղեցին կոչվում է Ազգային:
> Հոգուս մեծ ցավ է, որ այսօր կան մարդիկ, որոնք կարող են մեր եկեղեցուն իրենց հոգևոր ծնող չդիտել:
> Ինչ մնում է հոգևոր սնունդ չտալու պարագային, ապա եթե մեր հայորդիները փոքրինչ ցանկություն ունենային, կարող էին այդ սնունդը ստանալ հենց ՀԱԵ-ում, այլ ոչ զանազան վայրերում, քանի որ այդ սնունդը երբեք չի դադարել տրվել մեր հայորդիներին
> *Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն*


Շնորհակալություն: Ասեմ, որ ես նույնպես չեմ ցանկանում Ձեզ հետ "վիճել", ուղղակի ասեմ, եթե Ձեր ասածները քննենք համաշխարային եկեղեցիների մակարդակով, ապա սուբյեկտիվը իմ կարծիքը չէ, այլ Ձեր և մասնավորապես Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու, քանի որ երևի ամբողջ աշխարյում միայն դուք ունեք աղանդի սահմանման այսպիսի "ուրույն" ձև: Ոչ մի եկեղեցի արտասահմանում թույլ չի տա իրեն դրսի եկեղեցիներին անվանել աղանդ առանց գործունեությունը քննելու… Կներեք բայց Դուք ունեք աղանդի պատկերացման Ձեր ձև, որը չի համապատասխանում  Կաթոլիկ-Ողղափառ-Բողոքական եկեղեցիների կողմից սահմանվածի հետ… Այսուհետև կխնդրեի "աղանդ" բառի փոխարեն օգտագործեիք "Ոչ առաքելական եկեղեցի" տերմինը, որը ավելի ճիշը է բնորոշում Ձեր ասածները…
Հարգելի տեր հայր, նորից եմ ասում, մեր բոլորիս ծնողը Տերն է, ոչ թե եկեղեցին: Սուրբ Գրքում գրված, որտեղ երկուսը և երեքը հավաքվեն Տիրոջ անվան համար այնտեղ եկեղեցի է: Մի հալածանքով խանգարեք, որպեսզի ճշմարիտ եկեղեցիները Աստծո Խոսք տարածեն ու պտուղներ բերեն Աստծուն, Աստված ոչ մի եկեղեցու մենաշնորհ չի տվել ինչ որ տարածքում քարոզել:
Թող Աստված Ձեզ օրհնի…

----------


## Adriano

Բարև ձեզ հարգելի Տեր Շմավոն քահանա: Ես շատ եմ հավանում այս բաժինը, կարծում եմ սա ոչ միայն կրոնական հարցերին է պատասխան տալիս , այլ ավելի խորը հոգեբանական հարցերին: Ունեմ մի քանի հարց.
1. Ինչպես եք կարծում ինչով են իրարից տարբերվում հոգեբուժները, հոգեթերապևտները և քահանանները:
2.չեք կարծում, որ աստված մեկն է, մենք մարդիկ ենք առանց կրոնական շերտավորվածության, արդյոք չեք գտնում, որ աստված երբևէ մարդկանց չի բաժանել ըստ կրոնի և հետևաբար ինչու բաժանել:
3.ինչու են կրոնավորները դիտարկում կյանքը կամ անցյալում կամ ապագայում,իսկ չեք կարծում, որ աստված հենց կյանքն է, այսինքն ատված կողմ է հիմա և այժմ լավ ապրելու գաղափարին:
4. Ինչ կարծիքի  այն մասին, որ աստված ամենուրեք է մարդու մեջ, բնության մեջ, արևի լույսի մեջ և այլն, այսիքն մենք մարդիկս պետք է գտնենք աստծուն մեր մեջ: Այլ ոչ թե վերևում նստած կամ չգիտեմ ուր:
4. Ինչ է մեղքը, չեք կարծում, որ մարդկանց անընդհատ ստիպել մեղքի զգացմունքով ապրել, ավելի մեծ մեղք է, ինչ կլինի եթե մարդուն տրվի ավելի մեծ կրոնական ազատություն:Ընդհուպ մինչև առանց կրոնի հասարակություն թույլատրվի: Այստեղ կխնդրեմ ինձ աթեիստ չհամաարել, քանզի ես այդ բաժանումն էլ չեմ ընդունում`կոմունիզմ, աթեիզմ, իսլամ, բուդիստ և այլն: Ես ուղղակի հավատում եմ աստծուն ու վերջ իմ համար կարևոր չէ թե քրիստոնյա ես, մուսուլման, աստված  աստված է առանց պիտակների:

Ես կխնդրեմ հարցերից ամենայն անկեղծ պատասխանեք, շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար:

----------

Agni (11.03.2010), Gayl (11.03.2010), Դեկադա (11.03.2010), յոգի (14.03.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Բարև ձեզ:
> Ընկերուհիս պահք է պահում ես նույնպես: Նա ասաց որ հեռուստացույցով մի քահանա ասել է որ ծննդյան օրերին կարելի է պահք չպահել: Այսինքն եթե պահքի մեջ ես բայց հրավիրված ես ծնունդ ապա կարող ես օգտվել ամեն ինչից, որովհետև ծնունդը օհնված է Աստծո կողմից: Ես ճիշտն ասած զարմացա, մի տեսակ չհավատացի: Եթե հնարավոր է ասեք  խնդրում եմ որն է ճիշտ: Ես այսօր ծնունդ եմ հրավիրված ուզում եմ հաստատ իմանալ
> նախապես շնորհակալություն


Ես նախապես ներում եմ հայցում, որ պատասխանումեմ ավելի ուշ քան ծննդյան օրն էր: Պահքը իրենից ներկայացնում է բարեպաշտական սովորույթ, որը ամբողջությամբ հիմնված է ազատ կամքի վրա: Որևիցե մեկը իրավունք չունի մեղադրելու մյուսին ուտելու կամ չուտելու մեջ:  եւ դուք էլ պահքը կարող եք լուծել երբ դուք կամենաք: Սակայն վստահ եմ որ ծնունդը այն պատճառը չպետք է դառնա պահքը ավարտելու համար: Եվ ամենակարևորը` պահքը առաջնային պետք է հոգևոր լինի: Սննդակարգի փոփոխությունը մեզ միայն օգնում է:
*Օրհնությամբ ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------

Ahik (14.03.2010), Ariadna (16.03.2010), Chuk (14.03.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Շնորհակալություն: Ասեմ, որ ես նույնպես չեմ ցանկանում Ձեզ հետ "վիճել", ուղղակի ասեմ, եթե Ձեր ասածները քննենք համաշխարային եկեղեցիների մակարդակով, ապա սուբյեկտիվը իմ կարծիքը չէ, այլ Ձեր և մասնավորապես Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու, քանի որ երևի ամբողջ աշխարյում միայն դուք ունեք աղանդի սահմանման այսպիսի "ուրույն" ձև: Ոչ մի եկեղեցի արտասահմանում թույլ չի տա իրեն դրսի եկեղեցիներին անվանել աղանդ առանց գործունեությունը քննելու… Կներեք բայց Դուք ունեք աղանդի պատկերացման Ձեր ձև, որը չի համապատասխանում  Կաթոլիկ-Ողղափառ-Բողոքական եկեղեցիների կողմից սահմանվածի հետ… Այսուհետև կխնդրեի "աղանդ" բառի փոխարեն օգտագործեիք "Ոչ առաքելական եկեղեցի" տերմինը, որը ավելի ճիշը է բնորոշում Ձեր ասածները…
> Հարգելի տեր հայր, նորից եմ ասում, մեր բոլորիս ծնողը Տերն է, ոչ թե եկեղեցին: Սուրբ Գրքում գրված, որտեղ երկուսը և երեքը հավաքվեն Տիրոջ անվան համար այնտեղ եկեղեցի է: Մի հալածանքով խանգարեք, որպեսզի ճշմարիտ եկեղեցիները Աստծո Խոսք տարածեն ու պտուղներ բերեն Աստծուն, Աստված ոչ մի եկեղեցու մենաշնորհ չի տվել ինչ որ տարածքում քարոզել:
> Թող Աստված Ձեզ օրհնի…


 Չգիտեմ թե որքանով է ձեր գիտելիքները հարուստ այլ եկեղեցիների վերաբերմունքի մասին մյուսների նկատմամբ, սակայն պետք է ասեմ, որ եթե հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին  բավականին լիբերալ է, դա չեմ ասի մյուս եկեղեցիների մասին, որոնք աղանդների տեսակետով ավելի կոշտ դիրքորոշում ունեն: Աղանդը մնում է աղանդ , ինչպես էլ այն չփորձես կոչել, նրա գործունեությունը նման է աղետի ժամանակ մանր-մունր ավազակախբերի գործելաոճին, որոնք ջանում են շատ բան կորզել, օգտվելով խառը վիճակից: Քրիստոս ասաց, որ շատեր կգան իր անունից, սակայն, նրանք գող են և ավազակ: Շատեր կասեն թե Հիսուս այստեղ է, սակայն, մի հավաացեք: Այո, Քրիստոս այնտեղ է, ուր կան իր անունով հավաքված մի քանի հոգի: Ես չեմ պայքարումիմ ժողովրդի անկեղծ հավատացով, բայց միաժամանակ մոլորված հավատացյալների դեմ, այլ նրանց այդ մոլորության մեջ քաշած օտարերկրյա քեռի-հովանավոր ունեցող զանազան արթուր սիմոնյանների, եղբայր եդիկների և զանազան այլ խառնակիչների:
*Եւ թող ոչ ոք չհավակնի իմ Հայրենիքում, ուր շուրջ 2000 տարի քրիստոնեությամբ են շնչում, գա և իր ուսմունքը տարածի: Իսկ նրանց ընդունողները նրանց նման գող են ավազակ ու դավաճան:*
_Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_
Հ.Գ. Կներեք խիստ խոսքերիս համար, բայց արդեն եստեղ :Angry2:  հասցրին

----------

Gayl (14.03.2010), ministr (14.03.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Բարև ձեզ հարգելի Տեր Շմավոն քահանա: Ես շատ եմ հավանում այս բաժինը, կարծում եմ սա ոչ միայն կրոնական հարցերին է պատասխան տալիս , այլ ավելի խորը հոգեբանական հարցերին: Ունեմ մի քանի հարց.
> 1. Ինչպես եք կարծում ինչով են իրարից տարբերվում հոգեբուժները, հոգեթերապևտները և քահանանները:
> 2.չեք կարծում, որ աստված մեկն է, մենք մարդիկ ենք առանց կրոնական շերտավորվածության, արդյոք չեք գտնում, որ աստված երբևէ մարդկանց չի բաժանել ըստ կրոնի և հետևաբար ինչու բաժանել:
> 3.ինչու են կրոնավորները դիտարկում կյանքը կամ անցյալում կամ ապագայում,իսկ չեք կարծում, որ աստված հենց կյանքն է, այսինքն ատված կողմ է հիմա և այժմ լավ ապրելու գաղափարին:
> 4. Ինչ կարծիքի  այն մասին, որ աստված ամենուրեք է մարդու մեջ, բնության մեջ, արևի լույսի մեջ և այլն, այսիքն մենք մարդիկս պետք է գտնենք աստծուն մեր մեջ: Այլ ոչ թե վերևում նստած կամ չգիտեմ ուր:
> 4. Ինչ է մեղքը, չեք կարծում, որ մարդկանց անընդհատ ստիպել մեղքի զգացմունքով ապրել, ավելի մեծ մեղք է, ինչ կլինի եթե մարդուն տրվի ավելի մեծ կրոնական ազատություն:Ընդհուպ մինչև առանց կրոնի հասարակություն թույլատրվի: Այստեղ կխնդրեմ ինձ աթեիստ չհամաարել, քանզի ես այդ բաժանումն էլ չեմ ընդունում`կոմունիզմ, աթեիզմ, իսլամ, բուդիստ և այլն: Ես ուղղակի հավատում եմ աստծուն ու վերջ իմ համար կարևոր չէ թե քրիստոնյա ես, մուսուլման, աստված  աստված է առանց պիտակների:
> 
> Ես կխնդրեմ հարցերից ամենայն անկեղծ պատասխանեք, շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար:


Աստված օրհնի քեզ հարգելիս.
1. Եւ հոգեբուժները, և հոգեթերապևտները զուտ բժիշկները են, որոնք գործ ունեն մարդու հոգու հետ իրենց բժշկական հմտությունների, փորձի և դեղերի սահմանի մեջ: Ես այդպես եմ կարծում: Նրանք բավականին լավ գործ են անում, սակայն, նրանց իրավունքները և հնարավորությունները մարդկային հոգու նկատմամբ սահմանափակ են: Հոգևորականը մի այլ հարթույուն է այս հատվածում. նա ոչ միայն կարող է մարդուն սփոփել և հանգստացնել ու ազատել նրանք ինչ-ինչ հոգեկան հուզումնալից պահերից, այլև հոգևորականը գործ ունի նաև մեղավոր անձի հետ, հոգու վրա ծանրացած մեղքերի հետ. Եւ այդ ասպարեզում նա գործում է համաձայն Աստծո հրամանի:
2,Այո Աստված մեկ է, և Նա ամենևին մարդկանց չի բաժանել ըստ տարբեր կրոնական պատկանելության: Մարդն ինքն է հեռացել Ճշմարիտ Աստծուց, և իրեն հմա զանազան աստվածներ հորինել; Աստծո գերագույն նպատակը, մարդկությանը բերել մեկ և Ճշմարիտ Աստծո դավանության գիտակցության:
3. Իսկ ովասաց որ դա այդպես է? Պարզպես շատ անգամ անցյալի օրինակը մեզ գալիս է օգնելու ներկայում ապրելու համար և ընդունելու ապագան: Քո ասծը անհնարին է, որովհետև հենց ներկայով է որ մենք կարողանում ենք սրբվել, զարգանալ, աճել` հասնելու համար ապագային, իսկ մեր պարագայում արժանանալ հանդերձյալ կյանքի բարիքներին:
4. Այո, դու շատ ճիշտ ես քո դատողությունների մեջ: Աստված նախևառաջ պետք է մարդու մեջ լինի, ամեն ոք պետք է Աստծուն իր մեջ փնտրի."Արքայությունն Աստուծո ի ձեզ է ի ներքս",- ասում է Ավետարանը: Ամենակարևորը մարդ պետք է հասկանա, որ ինքը ունի մի հզոր դատախազ որի առաջ դժվար է արդարանալ, և որն էլ բերում է նրան իրական Դատավորի առաջ: Դա մարդու խիղճն է: երբ այն մարդու մեջ կա, մարդը կկարողանա իր հոգուց ներս տեսնել Աստծուն:
5. Քրիստոնեությունը պիտակ չէ, դա կյանքի կերպ է, և եթե հավատում ես Աստծուն ապա, նաև պետք է իր խոսքի համաձայն դա անել: Ինչ վերաբերում է մեղքի պարագային, ապա ոչ քրիստոնեության և ոչ էլ եկեղեցու նպատակն է մարդուն մեղքի զգացումով ապրել տալը: Պարզապես մարդուն պետք է ցույց տալ իր սխալները, որպեսզի նա կարողանա կատարելության հասնել` սխալներից մաքրվելու ճանապարհով: Սա ընդհակառակը մարդասիրություն է, ինչը առաջին անգամ ցուցաբերեց հենց Ինքը Աստված:
*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*
Հ.Գ. Իրոք անկեղծ եմ պատասխանել, ինչպես միշտ.

----------

Adriano (14.03.2010)

----------


## razmik21

> Չգիտեմ թե որքանով է ձեր գիտելիքները հարուստ այլ եկեղեցիների վերաբերմունքի մասին մյուսների նկատմամբ, սակայն պետք է ասեմ, որ եթե հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին  բավականին լիբերալ է, դա չեմ ասի մյուս եկեղեցիների մասին, որոնք աղանդների տեսակետով ավելի կոշտ դիրքորոշում ունեն: Աղանդը մնում է աղանդ , ինչպես էլ այն չփորձես կոչել, նրա գործունեությունը նման է աղետի ժամանակ մանր-մունր ավազակախբերի գործելաոճին, որոնք ջանում են շատ բան կորզել, օգտվելով խառը վիճակից: Քրիստոս ասաց, որ շատեր կգան իր անունից, սակայն, նրանք գող են և ավազակ: Շատեր կասեն թե Հիսուս այստեղ է, սակայն, մի հավաացեք: Այո, Քրիստոս այնտեղ է, ուր կան իր անունով հավաքված մի քանի հոգի: Ես չեմ պայքարումիմ ժողովրդի անկեղծ հավատացով, բայց միաժամանակ մոլորված հավատացյալների դեմ, այլ նրանց այդ մոլորության մեջ քաշած օտարերկրյա քեռի-հովանավոր ունեցող զանազան արթուր սիմոնյանների, եղբայր եդիկների և զանազան այլ խառնակիչների:
> *Եւ թող ոչ ոք չհավակնի իմ Հայրենիքում, ուր շուրջ 2000 տարի քրիստոնեությամբ են շնչում, գա և իր ուսմունքը տարածի: Իսկ նրանց ընդունողները նրանց նման գող են ավազակ ու դավաճան:*
> _Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_
> Հ.Գ. Կներեք խիստ խոսքերիս համար, բայց արդեն եստեղ հասցրին


 :Smile:  Նախ ասեմ, որ բավականին գիտելիքներ ունեմ, արտասահմանյան եկեղեցիների մասին, աղանդների մասին, վերջիններիս գործունեության և դավանաբանական սխալների մասին: Ի տարբերություն Ձեզ, ես պայքար եմ մղում նրանց դեմ Աստվածաշնչով, ոչ թե առանց հիմնավորման սխալ ուղղություն անվանելով (խոսքս Եհովայի վկաների Մորմոնների մասին է) ու հիշեք հարգելիս, աղանդավորին պետք է իր սխալ դիրքորոշումը բացատրել այնպես, որ նա սխալը հասկանալուց հետո Աստծուց չհեռանա…Չնայած Ձեր բոլոր գրվածներից պարզ է, որ Դուք ավելի շատ հակված եք մարդկանց Առաքելական եկեղեցի բերեք, այլ ոչ թե Աստծուն, քանի որ եթե այդպես չլիներ Ձեր համար կարևոր այդքան չէր լինի թե վերը թվարկված մարդիկ են դա անում, թե դուք: Այսքան խոսում ենք Ձեզ հետ մի հատ Սուրբ գրքից լուրջ հիմնավորում չկարողացաք բերել ասենք ավետարանչականները ինչու են աղանդ, Ձեր չափելու ձևերը Աստվածաշնչյան չեն: Քրիստոսը ասեց, որ շատ մարդիկ կասեն, որ այստեղ է Քրիստոսը կամ այնտեղ....բայց իհարկե դա չի նշանակում, որ ով խոսի Հիսուսից աղանդ է և մոլորեցնող (եթե այդպես նայենք ապա առաքելական եկեղեցին էլ կարելի ա այդպես դիտարկել, քանի որ Քրիստոսի ժամանակ չի եղել) , Հիսուսը մի բան էլ ասեց, որ լավ բարի ծառը բարի պտուղներից պետք է ճանաչվի, իսկ այն եկեղեցիները որի գործունեության մեջ ՀԱԿԱԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՆՉՅԱՆ ՈՉ ՄԻ ԲԱՆ ՉՈՒՆԵԱԼՈՎ անիմաստ ու անտեղի փնովում եք, բարի պտուղներ են տալիս, այսօր Հայաստանում մեծ արթնություն է հենց նրանց միջոցով, շատ նախանձելի է, չէ՞… Եթե Աստված Ձեզ ավելի մեծ իշխանություն է տվել այս տարածքի վրա (համենայն դեպս դուք եմ այդպես կարծում) ապա իմացեք Ձեզանից ավելի շատ է պահանջելու, հիշեք քանքարների առակը: Մի խառնեք Աստծուն ծառայելը ուրիշ բաների հետ… Եթե Ձեր սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով ես ազգին դավաճանում եմ, ապա իմացեք Աստծու դավաճանելը ավելի վատ է, Դուք պետք է ուրախ լինեք, որ մարդիկ ապաշխարհում են, ու Ձեզ սազական չի իբրև "հոդևորական" դնել ազգային սահմաններ, Աստծո ազգը մեկն է... հարգանքներս

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Նախ ասեմ, որ բավականին գիտելիքներ ունեմ, արտասահմանյան եկեղեցիների մասին, աղանդների մասին, վերջիններիս գործունեության և դավանաբանական սխալների մասին: Ի տարբերություն Ձեզ, ես պայքար եմ մղում նրանց դեմ Աստվածաշնչով, ոչ թե առանց հիմնավորման սխալ ուղղություն անվանելով (խոսքս Եհովայի վկաների Մորմոնների մասին է) ու հիշեք հարգելիս, աղանդավորին պետք է իր սխալ դիրքորոշումը բացատրել այնպես, որ նա սխալը հասկանալուց հետո Աստծուց չհեռանա…Չնայած Ձեր բոլոր գրվածներից պարզ է, որ Դուք ավելի շատ հակված եք մարդկանց Առաքելական եկեղեցի բերեք, այլ ոչ թե Աստծուն, քանի որ եթե այդպես չլիներ Ձեր համար կարևոր այդքան չէր լինի թե վերը թվարկված մարդիկ են դա անում, թե դուք: Այսքան խոսում ենք Ձեզ հետ մի հատ Սուրբ գրքից լուրջ հիմնավորում չկարողացաք բերել ասենք ավետարանչականները ինչու են աղանդ, Ձեր չափելու ձևերը Աստվածաշնչյան չեն: Քրիստոսը ասեց, որ շատ մարդիկ կասեն, որ այստեղ է Քրիստոսը կամ այնտեղ....բայց իհարկե դա չի նշանակում, որ ով խոսի Հիսուսից աղանդ է և մոլորեցնող (եթե այդպես նայենք ապա առաքելական եկեղեցին էլ կարելի ա այդպես դիտարկել, քանի որ Քրիստոսի ժամանակ չի եղել) , Հիսուսը մի բան էլ ասեց, որ լավ բարի ծառը բարի պտուղներից պետք է ճանաչվի, իսկ այն եկեղեցիները որի գործունեության մեջ ՀԱԿԱԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՆՉՅԱՆ ՈՉ ՄԻ ԲԱՆ ՉՈՒՆԵԱԼՈՎ անիմաստ ու անտեղի փնովում եք, բարի պտուղներ են տալիս, այսօր Հայաստանում մեծ արթնություն է հենց նրանց միջոցով, շատ նախանձելի է, չէ՞… Եթե Աստված Ձեզ ավելի մեծ իշխանություն է տվել այս տարածքի վրա (համենայն դեպս դուք եմ այդպես կարծում) ապա իմացեք Ձեզանից ավելի շատ է պահանջելու, հիշեք քանքարների առակը: Մի խառնեք Աստծուն ծառայելը ուրիշ բաների հետ… Եթե Ձեր սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով ես ազգին դավաճանում եմ, ապա իմացեք Աստծու դավաճանելը ավելի վատ է, Դուք պետք է ուրախ լինեք, որ մարդիկ ապաշխարհում են, ու Ձեզ սազական չի իբրև "հոդևորական" դնել ազգային սահմաններ, Աստծո ազգը մեկն է... հարգանքներս


 ՑԱվ եմ ապրում, որ այսքան  իմ գրածները չեն հասնում սրտիդ. Այո, Եհովայի վկա չեք, մորմոն էլ չեք, սակայն, Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու զավակ էլ չեք: Համարեք իմ կարծիքը շատ սուբյեկտիվ, բայց ես մնում այդ կարծիքին, որքան էլ այն ձեր դուրը չգա: _Ես մի ազգի ծնունդ եմ, որը Քրիստոսի Ավետարանն ընդունեց որպես սեփական միս և արյուն, և այդ ազգին դավաճանելը և Աստծուն դավաճանելը ինձ համար հավասարազոր են:_
_Օրհնությամբ ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------

յոգի (23.03.2010)

----------


## razmik21

> ՑԱվ եմ ապրում, որ այսքան  իմ գրածները չեն հասնում սրտիդ. Այո, Եհովայի վկա չեք, մորմոն էլ չեք, սակայն, Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու զավակ էլ չեք: Համարեք իմ կարծիքը շատ սուբյեկտիվ, բայց ես մնում այդ կարծիքին, որքան էլ այն ձեր դուրը չգա: _Ես մի ազգի ծնունդ եմ, որը Քրիստոսի Ավետարանն ընդունեց որպես սեփական միս և արյուն, և այդ ազգին դավաճանելը և Աստծուն դավաճանելը ինձ համար հավասարազոր են:_
> _Օրհնությամբ ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_


Նույնը Ձեզ կասեի, հարգելի տեր հայր, այս պատասխանով ուզում եմ եզրափակել այս թեման, որովհետև տեսնում եմ սխալը չեք հասկանում, ուր մնաց ընդունելու մասին:  :Smile:  Թող Տերը լուսավորի բոլորիս սրտերի միջի խավարի մնացորդները:
Ես հպարտ եմ, որ Աստծո զավակ եմ, որ Աստծո ազգին եմ պատկանում: Ուրախ եմ, որ հայ եմ, բայց նեղվում եմ, որ համարվում ենք 2000 տարվա քրիստոնյա, բայց մեծ մասը Հիսուսին չգիտի ու չի ապաշխարհել, ավելի հպարտանալու տեղ կունենան այն ազգերը, որ թեկուզ մի տարի  առաջ են ընդունել քրիստոնեւություն, բայց ապրում եմ Տիրոջը ծառայելով ու Տիրոջը պտուղ բերելով: Դատաստանի օրը չեմ կարծում ինչ որ մեկը, որի մեջ դեռ հին մարդն է ապրում ու չի էլ ուզում ապաշխարհել դատաստանի օրը կկանգնի ու Տիրոջ մոտ կասի, որ մենք 2000 տարվա քրիստոնյա ենք: Ավելացնեմ, որ եթե մեր ազգը 2000 տարի առաջ ընդունեց Քրիստոսին ապա դա մեզ մի քայլ իսկ չի տանում առաջ դեպի Տերը, քանի դեռ մենք անձամբ չենք ընդունել Տիրոջը: Ես իմ ազգին շատ եմ սիրում ու չեմ պատրաստովում դավաճանել, ընհակառակը կուզենամ, որքան հնարավոր է շատ հայ ապրի Տիրոջով ու փրկվի: Թող Տերը լուսավորի բոլորիս սրտերի միջի խավարի մնացորդները: Ես հպարտ եմ, որ Աստծո զավակ եմ, որ Աստծո ազգին եմ պատկանում: Եկեք հարգենք միմյանց, ոչ թե քննադատենք, ծառայենք առաջինը Տիրոջը, ու չհամարենք, որ այդ իրավունքը միայն մեզ է տրված, Աստծո ազգը էթնիկական սահմաններ չունի: Ձեր փոխարեն, փառք կտայի Տիրոջը այն բոլոր մարդակց համար, ովքեր ապաշխարհում են ու գալիս են դեպի Տիրոջը, անկախ ուղղությւնից առաքելական, ավետարանչական, ռուս ուղղափառ, քանզի այս կյանքի լավագույն բանը Տիրոջը գտնելն է: Աստված օրհնի Ձեզ…

Հ.Գ Ներողություն եմ խնդրում եթե մինչև այս կոշտ ձևակերպումներ են թույլ տվել…

----------

Vook (16.03.2010)

----------


## Sophie

> ՑԱվ եմ ապրում, որ այսքան  իմ գրածները չեն հասնում սրտիդ. Այո, Եհովայի վկա չեք, մորմոն էլ չեք, սակայն, Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու զավակ էլ չեք: Համարեք իմ կարծիքը շատ սուբյեկտիվ, բայց ես մնում այդ կարծիքին, որքան էլ այն ձեր դուրը չգա: _Ես մի ազգի ծնունդ եմ, որը Քրիստոսի Ավետարանն ընդունեց որպես սեփական միս և արյուն, և այդ ազգին դավաճանելը և Աստծուն դավաճանելը ինձ համար հավասարազոր են:_
> _Օրհնությամբ ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_


Ներեցեք Տեր Հայր ձեր այս և նախորդ գրածից շատ զարմացած եմ , չէ՞ք կարծում, որ ձեր հայտատարությունը ռասիստական  է որոշակի: Միթե ասենք անգլիացի քրիստոնյան ավելի ցածր է քան հայ քրիստոնյան: Միթե բոլորիս Աստված չի արարել և չի սիրում բոլորիս հավասար:

----------

Chilly (16.03.2010), razmik21 (16.03.2010), Tig (17.03.2010), յոգի (23.03.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

Աստվաց թող օրհնի մեր բոլոր հայորդիներին: 
Չեմ հասկանում սխալս, որովհետև սխալ չեմ: Անգամ եթե սխալ էի լինեի, էլի չէի ընդունի, եթե խոսքը գնում է ազգի պահպանման մասին: Առավել ևս որ սխալ չեմ:Ես վստահ եմ , որ Աստծո ողորմածությունը այնքան առատ է որ, անգամ մեր ազգի մեջ անապաշխար մարդիկ որ լինեն, նա նրանց կողորմի , հանուն մնացյալ այն բոլորի, որոնք ընդունել են Քրիստոսին: Հիշիր Սոդոմ -Գոմորի պատմությունը: Իսկ ինչ մնում է Աստծո առաջ պատասխան տալուն, ապա, դրա մասին թող մտածեն արտասահմանյան այն քեռիներն ու հորքուրները, որոնք եկան պխտորեցին ու շարունակում են պխտորել մեր ազնիվ հայորդիների մթքերը:Ես մեր ժողովրդին չեմ մեղադրում. նրանք ուզում էին Աստծո խոսքը լսել և լսեցին, իրեն համար մեծ հաշվով միևնույն դարձավ այդ խոսքը իրեն Շմավոնը կասի, Ալոն թե Բլոն: Նրանք անկեղծ հավատացյալ, թեկուզ և մոլորյալ. Ես շատ եմ հարգում բոլոր ավանդական եկեղեցիները, ուր շատ ընկերներ ունեմ, և ամենևին նրանց աղանդավոր չեմ անվանում, թեպետ նրանց եկեղեցիները դա անում են. Ինչևէ, Աստծո օրհնությունը Ձեզ բոլորիդ, հուսով եմ օր մը կտեսնեմ ձեզ մեր եկեղեցու հավատավորների մեջ:
_Օրհնությամբ ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------

Ambrosine (17.03.2010), Chuk (17.03.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Ներեցեք Տեր Հայր ձեր այս և նախորդ գրածից շատ զարմացած եմ , չէ՞ք կարծում, որ ձեր հայտատարությունը ռասիստական  է որոշակի: Միթե ասենք անգլիացի քրիստոնյան ավելի ցածր է քան հայ քրիստոնյան: Միթե բոլորիս Աստված չի արարել և չի սիրում բոլորիս հավասար:


Հարգելիս, շատ իզուր ես զարմանում, իմ ասածը վերաբերում է միայն հայ ազգին, և ես ամենևին չեմ կամենում այլ ազգերին դիպչել: Խոսքս գնում է միայն հայերի մասին: Իմ ասածի մեջ ոչ թե ռասիզմ կա , այլ ճշմարիտ ազգասիրություն, որի պակասի պատճառով մենք կարող ենք կործանվել:
*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------


## Chuk

Հեր հայր, կարծում եմ, որ զրուցակիցները դիմելով սադրանքի մեթոդին, ձեզնից խոսքեր քաշեցին, որոնք այլ կերպ ընկալվեցին: Համոզվելու համար թույլ տվեք հարցը հստակեցնել.
Հայաստանի սահմանից դուրս ուղղափառ ու կաթոլիկ եկեղեցիները, այն երկրներում, որոնցում դրանք ընդունված են իբրև պետական կրոն, աղա՞նդ են, թե՞ ոչ, մեր տասնկյունից:

----------

Ariadna (17.03.2010), Chilly (17.03.2010), keyboard (17.03.2010), ministr (17.03.2010), յոգի (23.03.2010)

----------


## razmik21

> Հարգելիս, շատ իզուր ես զարմանում, իմ ասածը վերաբերում է միայն հայ ազգին, և ես ամենևին չեմ կամենում այլ ազգերին դիպչել: Խոսքս գնում է միայն հայերի մասին: Իմ ասածի մեջ ոչ թե ռասիզմ կա , այլ ճշմարիտ ազգասիրություն, որի պակասի պատճառով մենք կարող ենք կործանվել:
> *Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*


Հարգելի տեր հայր, թույլ տվեք չհամաձայնվել: Ազգասիրությունը և ազգայնամոլությունը տարբեր բաներ են: Կներեք Ձեր գրածներից ինձ մոտ տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ Դուք ավելի շատ ազգայնամոլ եք: Չկործանվելու համար բավական է Հիսուսին Տեր ու Փրկիչ ազգովի դավանել: Ամենայն հարգանքներով ասեմ, կներեք, բայց Դուք ավելի շատ ազգային գործիչի եք նման, քան հոգևորականի:

----------


## Chuk

> Հարգելի տեր հայր, թույլ տվեք չհամաձայնվել: Ազգասիրությունը և ազգայնամոլությունը տարբեր բաներ են: Կներեք Ձեր գրածներից ինձ մոտ տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ Դուք ավելի շատ ազգայնամոլ եք: Չկործանվելու համար բավական է Հիսուսին Տեր ու Փրկիչ ազգովի դավանել: Ամենայն հարգանքներով ասեմ, կներեք, բայց Դուք ավելի շատ ազգային գործիչի եք նման, քան հոգևորականի:


Հարգելի Ռազմիկ, հաջորդ բոլոր նմանատիպ գրառումներդ տուգանվելու ու ջնջվելու են:
Հիշեցնում եմ, որ թեման նախատեսված չէ սադրանքների, պիտակումների, բանավեճեր ծավալելու համար:
Թեման նախատեսված է քահանային հարցեր տալու ու պատասխաններ ստանալու համար:
Եթե ձեր նպատակն է փորձել քահանային «սխալ հանել» և քողարկված ձևով սեփական հայացքները քարոզել, ապա ընտրեք այլ տեղ, մի խախտեք թեմայի կանոնները:

----------

Catarsis (23.03.2010), Gayl (20.03.2010), ministr (17.03.2010), Monk (18.03.2010), Ter Hayr (20.03.2010), յոգի (23.03.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հեր հայր, կարծում եմ, որ զրուցակիցները դիմելով սադրանքի մեթոդին, ձեզնից խոսքեր քաշեցին, որոնք այլ կերպ ընկալվեցին: Համոզվելու համար թույլ տվեք հարցը հստակեցնել.
> Հայաստանի սահմանից դուրս ուղղափառ ու կաթոլիկ եկեղեցիները, այն երկրներում, որոնցում դրանք ընդունված են իբրև պետական կրոն, աղա՞նդ են, թե՞ ոչ, մեր տասնկյունից:


Ի հարկե ոչ: Իրենց տեսանկյունից, արդեն յուրաքանչյուր այլ ուսմունք համարվում է աղանդ:
Զորօրինակ վերցնենք մեր եղբայր եկեղեցիքանդող Վրաց աշխարհը, որի Ուղղափառ Եկեղեցու համար մենք հերիք չէ աղանդ չենք մի բան էլ ավելի` հերետիկոս ենք:
Եւ ի վերջո , երբ ես առաջին անգամ դա ասացի, ես կարծեմ նշեցի, որը եթե ավելի խորը և ծայրահեղորեն մոտենանք , ապա դա այդպես է: Սակայն այսօր էկումենիզմի դար է, և կարող եք նաև տեսնել, որ Ռուս Ուղղափառ եկեղեցին, որը մեզ նույնպես իր եկեղեցական հայրերի միջոցով հերետիկոս  է անվանում, այսօր ի դեմս իր Պատրիարքի պաշտոնական և եղբայրական այցով Հայաստանում է:
*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

Հ.Գ. Շնորհակալ եմ քեզ նրբանկատ միջամտության համար

----------

Chuk (17.03.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Հարգելի Տեր Շմավոն, մի հարց է այս քանի օրը անընդհատ քննարկվում, ժամանակ չէի ունենում՝ շուտ հարցնելու:
Հարցս նոր կառուցվելիք եկեղեցու մասին է՝ Մոսկվա կ/թ-ի ամառային դահլիճի տեղում: Ի՞նչ նպատակ է հետապնդում հենց այդ վայրում եկեղեցի կառուցելը: Դեռ մարզերի լքված եկեղեցիների մասին չեմ ասում, այլ այն, որ մայրաքաղաքի ծայրամասերում էլ եկեղեցի չկա, իսկ կենտրոնում արդեն որերորդ եկեղեցին է լինելու, այն էլ ոչ եկեղեցուն հարմար վայրում. աղմուկը շատ է լինելու: Պատճառաբանել, թե այդտեղ նախկինում եկեղեցի է եղել, այդքան էլ լուրջ փաստարկ չէ: Սա նման է նրան, որ հեթանոսները հայտ ներկայացնեն՝ մեհյան կառուցելու, և պահանջեն քանդել եկեղեցիներից մեկը՝ պատճառաբանելով, որ նախկինում էդտեղ մեհյան է եղել:
 :Think:

----------

ministr (17.03.2010), Tig (18.03.2010), Լուսաբեր (17.03.2010), յոգի (23.03.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի տեր հայր, թույլ տվեք չհամաձայնվել: Ազգասիրությունը և ազգայնամոլությունը տարբեր բաներ են: Կներեք Ձեր գրածներից ինձ մոտ տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ Դուք ավելի շատ ազգայնամոլ եք: Չկործանվելու համար բավական է Հիսուսին Տեր ու Փրկիչ ազգովի դավանել: Ամենայն հարգանքներով ասեմ, կներեք, բայց Դուք ավելի շատ ազգային գործիչի եք նման, քան հոգևորականի:


Դա էլ թող Աստված դատի ու որոշի, թե ով եմ ես: Այսպես թե այնպես ես ծառայում եմ Աստծուն:
*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------

Chuk (20.03.2010), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (20.03.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի Տեր Շմավոն, մի հարց է այս քանի օրը անընդհատ քննարկվում, ժամանակ չէի ունենում՝ շուտ հարցնելու:
> Հարցս նոր կառուցվելիք եկեղեցու մասին է՝ Մոսկվա կ/թ-ի ամառային դահլիճի տեղում: Ի՞նչ նպատակ է հետապնդում հենց այդ վայրում եկեղեցի կառուցելը: Դեռ մարզերի լքված եկեղեցիների մասին չեմ ասում, այլ այն, որ մայրաքաղաքի ծայրամասերում էլ եկեղեցի չկա, իսկ կենտրոնում արդեն որերորդ եկեղեցին է լինելու, այն էլ ոչ եկեղեցուն հարմար վայրում. աղմուկը շատ է լինելու: Պատճառաբանել, թե այդտեղ նախկինում եկեղեցի է եղել, այդքան էլ լուրջ փաստարկ չէ: Սա նման է նրան, որ հեթանոսները հայտ ներկայացնեն՝ մեհյան կառուցելու, և պահանջեն քանդել եկեղեցիներից մեկը՝ պատճառաբանելով, որ նախկինում էդտեղ մեհյան է եղել:


Աստղ ջան լիովին համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ: Ես շատ կուզենայի որ Շամշադինում` Բերդում կառուցվեր մի լավ եկեղեցի: Սակայն կաթողիկոսի գործերին ես տեղյակ չեմ: Իսկ ինչ մնում է եկեղեցիների քանակին, ապա եթե մինչ հեղափոխություն եղած եկեղեցիների քանակը ամենևին էլ շատ չեր փոքրիկ Երևանի և նրա բնակիչների համար, առավել ևս այսօր  դրանք ավելորդ չեն լինի: Այնպես որ պետք է մխիթարվենք նրանով, որ անիմաստ դարձած շինության փոխարեն կկառուցեն եկեղեցի:
*Օրհնությամբ ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------


## razmik21

Բարև Ձեզ, տեր հայր, կուզենայի իմանալ արդյոք հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին ընդունում է Սուրբ Հոգու պարգևները, մասնավորապես լեզուներով, խոսալը:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Բարև Ձեզ, տեր հայր, կուզենայի իմանալ արդյոք հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին ընդունում է Սուրբ Հոգու պարգևները, մասնավորապես լեզուներով, խոսալը:


Իհարկե ընդունում է: Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին ինչպես ավանդական առաքելահիմն այլ եկեղեցիներ ընդունում է այն ամենը ինչ գրված է Ավետարանոմ: Հարցդ նույնպես ավետարանական ծագում ունի, սակայն, մեր եկեղեցին այն չի ընդունում , այն ասելով, լեզվախոսության պարագան, ինչ կերպով որ ընդունում են շատ աղանդավորական կառույցներ, որպիսիք են հոգեգալստականները, կյանքի խոսքը և այլոք:
Եթե կուզենաս, կարող ենք մանրամասնել:
*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------

յոգի (23.03.2010)

----------


## karina13

Օրհնեցեք Տեր Հայր,
խնդրում եմ բացատրեք Տիրոջ այս խոսքերը. «Ձեր սրբությունը շներին մի՛ տվեք և ձեր մարգարիտները խոզերի առջև մի՛ գցեք». ո՞վ է շունն ու խոզը եւ ի՞նչն է մարգարիտը ու սրբությունը:
Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Tig

Մոտ մեկ ամիս առաջ լույս է տեսել Հակոբ Սանասարյանի` «Հայոց եկեղեցու պատմությու՞ն, թե՞ հուդայականության և սիոնիզմի ձեռնարկ» գիրքը, որում վերլուծվում է 4-րդ դասարանում դասավանդվող «Հայոց եկեղեցու պատմություն» առարկայի դասագիրքը: Հիմա չեմ ուզում այդ գրքի մասին խոսել, ուղղակի ինձ շատ հետաքրքրեց` ավելի ճիշտ վրդովվերցրեց հետևյալ մեջբերումը հին կտակարանից.
«Օտարներու որդիները քու պարիսպները պիտի շինեն ու անոնց թագավորները քեզի ծառայություն պիտի ընեն: Քու դռներդ միշտ բաց պիտի ըլլան ցորեկ ու գիշեր պիտի չգոցվեն, որպէսզի քեզի կրեն ազգերուն ստացուածքը, քանզի այն ազգն ու թագավորութիունը, որ քեզի չեն ծառայեր` պիտի կորսուին ու բոլորովին պիտի կործանին» /Եսայի 60:10-16/
«Քու ծառադ ու աղախինդ ձեր բոլորտիք եղած ազգերէն պետք է ըլլան: Ձեզմե ետքը ձեր որդիներուն կտակեցէք զանոնք իբր  ժառանգութեան ստացուածք, որպէս զի միշտ ձեր ծառաները ըլլան» /Ղեւտ. 25:44-45/

Ի՞նչ է սա: Սա ողբերգություն է: Ու սա նստում է երեխայի հոգեբանության մեջ և ենթագիտակցորեն նա իրեն դասում է հրեաների ծառաների դասին...
Տեր Շմավոն կարո՞ղ եք հիմնավոր պատճառ բերել, թե ինչու՞ ենք մենք այն ընդունում: Որքան էլ որ ասենք որ Նոր կտակարանն է մեր հավատի հիմքը, այնուամենայնիվ որպես դրան նախորդող Արտծո խոսք մենք ընդունում ենք նաև Հին կտակարանը, որում գրված է այս զառանցանքը... Ինչու՞ ենք մենք այն ընդունում... և որ առավել սարսափելի է սերմանում ենք այն մեր երեխաների մեջ:

հ.գ. այ նման մտքերին առնչվելուց հետո ակամայից հրաժարվում ես քրիստոնեությունից: Եթե քրիստոնեության հիմքում լիներ միայն Քրիստոսի հավասարության և սիրո  գաղափարները, իմ մտքով երբեք էլ չէր անցնի հրաժարվել քրիստոնեությունից: Բայց ես չեմ պատրաստվում հավատալ այն աստծուն որը նման խոսքեր է ասել… Սա Արարչին վայել խոսքեր չեն, սա Աստծո խոչք չի…

----------

Ambrosine (26.03.2010), Chilly (23.03.2010), keyboard (24.03.2010), Mephistopheles (23.03.2010), ministr (23.03.2010), Rammstein (23.03.2010), յոգի (23.03.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հարգելի տեր Շմավոն, ինչպիսին է ձեր դիրքորոշումը Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնի ամառային դահլիճի շուրջ ծավալված իրադարձությունների ու զարգացումների հանդեպ…

----------

յոգի (23.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Հարգելի տեր Շմավոն, ինչպիսին է ձեր դիրքորոշումը Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնի ամառային դահլիճի շուրջ ծավալված իրադարձությունների ու զարգացումների հանդեպ…


 Որպես մոդերատոր կատարեմ մեջբերում մի քանի գրառում առաջից.



> Աստղ ջան լիովին համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ: Ես շատ կուզենայի որ Շամշադինում` Բերդում կառուցվեր մի լավ եկեղեցի: Սակայն կաթողիկոսի գործերին ես տեղյակ չեմ: Իսկ ինչ մնում է եկեղեցիների քանակին, ապա եթե մինչ հեղափոխություն եղած եկեղեցիների քանակը ամենևին էլ շատ չեր փոքրիկ Երևանի և նրա բնակիչների համար, առավել ևս այսօր  դրանք ավելորդ չեն լինի: Այնպես որ պետք է մխիթարվենք նրանով, որ անիմաստ դարձած շինության փոխարեն կկառուցեն եկեղեցի:
> *Օրհնությամբ ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------

Ambrosine (24.03.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Տեր Շմավոն*, նոր ամբողջ թեման նորից կարդացի :Wacko:  Դուրս եմ բերել այն հարցերը, որոնց չեք պատասխանել: Քանի որ շատ են, մաս-մաս կտեղադրեմ :Smile: 




> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, Ավետիս հեռուստաալիքը մեր եկեղեցու դավանանքն է քարոզում? Եթե ոչ, ապա որ ուղղությունն է դա?
> Շնորհակալություն





> Տեր հայր, քանի էստեղ եք (հոգևոր-վիրտուալ առումով` օնլայն), ուզում եմ հարցնել`
> 
> *Ինչու՞ ենք մենք ապրում:*
> 
> Եվ հարց 2. 
> 
> *Ի՞նչ է այնուամենայնիվ կենդանի կյանքը*:





> Որպես հոգեբան կարող եմ ասել, որ սխալ է Աստծով մարդկանց վախեցնելը, քանի որ Նրան սիրելու փոխարեն կարող է ատեն: Այդպես չէ՞  (չնայած եկեղեցու տարբեր աստճանի սպասավորներից էլ եմ լսել նման սխալ արտահայտություն)
> 
> Եվ բացի դա կարծում եմ Աստված չի պատժում այլ հենց մարդն ինքն իրեն է պատժում՝ խախտելով Տիեզերական (կամ Աստծո) Օրենքը - ինչ ցանենք՝ այն էլ կհնձենք - այդպես չէ՞
> 
> Ավ. Իսահակյանի <<Օմար Խայամի վեճն Աստծու հետ>> գրվածքից.
> Թե վատ անեմ, թե վատ խոսեմ,
> Դու էլ ինձ վատ պատիժ տաս,
> Ուրեմն ի՞նչ է իմ և քո մեջ
> Տարբերությունն, Աստվա՛ծ իմ...
> ...

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի տեր Շմավոն, ինչպիսին է ձեր դիրքորոշումը Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնի ամառային դահլիճի շուրջ ծավալված իրադարձությունների ու զարգացումների հանդեպ…


Չուկի բեջբերումը, ասել է թե իմ խոսքերս , ուժի մեջ են. Լրացնեմ միայն, որ ես կուզենայի այդ դահլիճի փոխարեն կառուցվեր կրթամշակութային դպրոց, սրբապատկեր կամ որմնանկարների դպրոց: 
*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկի բեջբերումը, ասել է թե իմ խոսքերս , ուժի մեջ են. Լրացնեմ միայն, որ ես կուզենայի այդ դահլիճի փոխարեն կառուցվեր կրթամշակութային դպրոց, սրբապատկեր կամ որմնանկարների դպրոց: 
> *Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*


Տեր հայր, ինձ հետաքրքիր է այս տեսակետը, դրա դրդապատճառները:
Ինչու՞ ուրիշ տեղ չկառուցել այդ դպրոցը (որը համարում եմ լավ գաղափար): Միթե՞ տեղի խնդիր կա Հայաստանում:
Չէ որ շատ երևանցիներ սիրում են այդ ամառային դահլիճը, ուզում են, որ այն մնա: Ակումբցիներից մեկը երեկ տեղեկացրեց, որ տասհազարից ավելի ստորագրություն է արդեն հավաքվել (ի դեպ ստորագրողներից մեկը ես եմ), ովքեր դեմ են այդ դահլիճը քանդելուն: 
Եկեղեցին ի վերջո պիտի գործի ժողովրդի համար իմ կարծիքով, հետևաբար ճիշտ չի՞ ժողովրդի ձայնը լսելը, ժողովրդի ցանկությանը դեմ բան չանելը:
Չէ որ բազում տեղեր կան այդպիսի դպրոց կառուցելու համար: Եվ վերջապես ինձ հետաքրքիր է, թե դուք ուսումնասիրե՞լ եք այդ պատմությունը, տեղյա՞կ եք, որ այդ շինությունը մշակութային արժեք է համարվում, ճարտարապետության մեջ որոշակի դերակատարություն ունի:

----------

Ariadna (24.03.2010), keyboard (24.03.2010), Mephistopheles (25.03.2010), Tig (24.03.2010), Լուսաբեր (24.03.2010), յոգի (24.03.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Տեր Հայր, կուզենայի ճշտել ամառային դահլիճի ապամոնտաժման հետ կապված և ընդհարապես այստեղ Ձեր կողմից հայտնած դիրքորոշումները դրանք Ձեր անձնական կարծիքն են արտացոլում, թե ՀԱԵ դիրքորոշումը: Եթե Ձեր անձնական կարծիքը չհամընկնի ՀԱԵ դիրքորոշման հետ, կարտահայտեք այն, թե կհայտնեք ՀԱԵ դիքորոշումը: Հարցս ոչ թե կասկած է Ձեր անկեղծությանը, այլ պարզապես չգիտեմ եկեղեցու ներքին կանոնները թո՞ւյլ են տալիս հոգեվորականին հրապարակավ արտահայտել կարծիք, որը չի համընկնում ՀԱԵ պաշտոնական դիրքորոշման հետ, թե ոչ:

----------

Ariadna (24.03.2010), Chilly (24.03.2010), Chuk (24.03.2010), keyboard (24.03.2010), Mephistopheles (25.03.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Օրհնեցեք Տեր Հայր,
> խնդրում եմ բացատրեք Տիրոջ այս խոսքերը. «Ձեր սրբությունը շներին մի՛ տվեք և ձեր մարգարիտները խոզերի առջև մի՛ գցեք». ո՞վ է շունն ու խոզը եւ ի՞նչն է մարգարիտը ու սրբությունը:
> Շնորհակալություն


Աստված օրհնի , Կարինա ջան 
Սրբությունն ու մարգարիտները առաջին հերթին Աստծո խոսքն է, որ մենք որպես քրիստոնյա պետք է հասցնենք նաև ուրիշ մարդկանց: խոզերն ու շները այն մարդիկ են որոնք հերիք չէ չեն լսում այդ խոսքը, այլև փորձում են ծաղրել այն, անվայել գտնվել դրա  տարածողների նկատմամբ: Եվ այդ դեպքում Ավետարանը մեզ զգուշացնում է որ չպետք է մենք թույլ տանք Աստծո խոսքը ծաղրանքի առարկա դարձնել :
 Երբ տեսնում ես որ մարդ իրոք պատրաստ է աստվածային իմաստություն ընդունելու, ապա այդ դեպքում պետք է գործել, որպեսզի մեր ջանքերն ապարդյուն չլինեն:
*Օրհնությամբ ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Հայր, կուզենայի ճշտել ամառային դահլիճի ապամոնտաժման հետ կապված և ընդհարապես այստեղ Ձեր կողմից հայտնած դիրքորոշումները դրանք Ձեր անձնական կարծիքն են արտացոլում, թե ՀԱԵ դիրքորոշումը: Եթե Ձեր անձնական կարծիքը չհամընկնի ՀԱԵ դիրքորոշման հետ, կարտահայտեք այն, թե կհայտնեք ՀԱԵ դիքորոշումը: Հարցս ոչ թե կասկած է Ձեր անկեղծությանը, այլ պարզապես չգիտեմ եկեղեցու ներքին կանոնները թո՞ւյլ են տալիս հոգեվորականին հրապարակավ արտահայտել կարծիք, որը չի համընկնում ՀԱԵ պաշտոնական դիրքորոշման հետ, թե ոչ:


Ես ունեմ իմ ազատ անկախ կարծիքը հայտնելու իրավունք, որը բնականաբար չի կարող արգելվել որևէ մեկի կողմից: Եւ ինչ որ ես ասացի դահլիճի վերաբերյալ, դա իմ ԱՆՁՆԱԿԱՆ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՆ Է:
Եթե կարիք կա հրապարակավ հայտնելու եկեղեցու կարծիքը ինչ-ինչ դիրքորոշման վերաբերյալ, և որի համար դիցուք ես լիազորված կլինեմ, ապա ես կհայտնեմ, որպես խոսնակ եկեղեցու կարծիքը: Ինչ վերաբերում է անհատական կարծիքի հայտնելուն, ապա ես բացի անհատ լինելուց նաև եկեղեցու  սպասավոր եմ, և եթե իմ կարծիքը չի համընկնում պաշտոնական դիրքորոշմանը, դա ամենևին խնդիր չէ, սակայն, ես պետք է հնազանդվեմ պաշտոնական դիրքորոշմանը, քանզի ես եկեղեցու ծառայող եմ` ունենալով իմ կարծիքը :

*Օրհնությամբ `Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------

Monk (25.03.2010), Ձայնալար (24.03.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր հայր, ինձ հետաքրքիր է այս տեսակետը, դրա դրդապատճառները:
> Ինչու՞ ուրիշ տեղ չկառուցել այդ դպրոցը (որը համարում եմ լավ գաղափար): Միթե՞ տեղի խնդիր կա Հայաստանում:
> Չէ որ շատ երևանցիներ սիրում են այդ ամառային դահլիճը, ուզում են, որ այն մնա: Ակումբցիներից մեկը երեկ տեղեկացրեց, որ տասհազարից ավելի ստորագրություն է արդեն հավաքվել (ի դեպ ստորագրողներից մեկը ես եմ), ովքեր դեմ են այդ դահլիճը քանդելուն: 
> Եկեղեցին ի վերջո պիտի գործի ժողովրդի համար իմ կարծիքով, հետևաբար ճիշտ չի՞ ժողովրդի ձայնը լսելը, ժողովրդի ցանկությանը դեմ բան չանելը:
> Չէ որ բազում տեղեր կան այդպիսի դպրոց կառուցելու համար: Եվ վերջապես ինձ հետաքրքիր է, թե դուք ուսումնասիրե՞լ եք այդ պատմությունը, տեղյա՞կ եք, որ այդ շինությունը մշակութային արժեք է համարվում, ճարտարապետության մեջ որոշակի դերակատարություն ունի:


Լավ, ընդունում եմ բոլոր ասածներդ, այդ դեպքում գուցե սկսեն ոչ թե քանդման դեմ պայքարել, այլ անճաշակ դեղին ծածքով փակված սրճարանի կամ էլ ավտոլվացման կետի առկայության մասին մտածել, կամ էլ մյուս կինոթատրոններում անճաշակ և անցենզուր ֆիլմեր ցուցադրելու մասին խորհել: Ինչու մինչև այդ ոչ ոք դա չարեց: Եվ ի վերջո ես չեմ ասում հենց թող քանդեն: Ես ասում եթե քանդեն, ապա....
Իսկու ինչու հենց այդ տեղը?
Դա էլ սեփականատերից հարցրեք: Կամ էլ, եթե այդպիսի արժեքավոր է այն, ապա ինչու նա ինչ-որ սեփականատեր ունի, որը անհատ է կամ ՍՊԸ այլ ոչ թե պետությունը: Ես մտածում եմ նմանատիպ խնդիրներ շատ կլինեն եթե այս ամենը ճիշտ կերպով վերևից չլուծվի: Երբ Բյուզանդ փողոցի, կամ Աբովյանի վրայի 100 ամյա շենքերը կամ Էլ Երիտասարդների պալատը քանդվեցին մեր հասարակությունը չընդվզեց: Ինչն էր պատճառը?
Ինձանով որ մնա ես չեմ կամենա այս քաղաքում որևէ բան քանդվի: Թող նորը կառուցվի ազատ տեղերում իսկ հինը մնա: Ինչ է հրեան չէր կարող հին Երուսաղեմը քանդել, նորը կառուցելու համար?*
Օրհնությամբ ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------


## Chuk

Տեր հայր, շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար:
Նախապես ներողություն եմ խնդրում հարց ու պատասխանի թեմայում քննարկման ոճի տարր մտցնելու համար:
Դուք հարցնում եք, թե ինչու՞ այն դեպքերում չընդվզեց, ես էլ հակընդդեմ հարցն ուղղեմ:
Հաճախ քանդել են բնակելի տներ, քանդվել են մշակութային արժեքներ, ինչ-որ տականքների կողմից, իրենց փողի և այլ զորությամբ լռեցրել են ժողովրդին: Միթե՞ եկեղեցին պիտի ընդօրինակի այդ վարքը: Միթե՞ եկեղեցին պիտի գնա ու հավասարվի այդ բարբարոսներին, վանդալիստներին:
Չէ՞ որ դրանով եկեղին իրեն ժողովրդից ավելի է հեռացնում, ակամա իրեն դնում է այդ ստոր օլիգարխիկ խավին հավասար նժարի:
Ներողություն եմ խնդրում խիստ խոսքերիս համար, սակայն երբեմն, կարծում եմ, որ բարձրաձայնելը ճիշտ է: Ի վերջո այս խոսքերիս տակ նաև թաքնված է ժողովրդի վաղուց ի վեր կուտակված ցասումի մի հատված, եկեղեցին պետք է տեղյակ լինի դրան:

----------

Ambrosine (26.03.2010), Ariadna (24.03.2010), Chilly (25.03.2010), Jarre (24.03.2010), keyboard (24.03.2010), Mephistopheles (25.03.2010), Norton (25.03.2010), Դեկադա (24.03.2010), Լուսաբեր (24.03.2010), Ձայնալար (24.03.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Մոտ մեկ ամիս առաջ լույս է տեսել Հակոբ Սանասարյանի` «Հայոց եկեղեցու պատմությու՞ն, թե՞ հուդայականության և սիոնիզմի ձեռնարկ» գիրքը, որում վերլուծվում է 4-րդ դասարանում դասավանդվող «Հայոց եկեղեցու պատմություն» առարկայի դասագիրքը: Հիմա չեմ ուզում այդ գրքի մասին խոսել, ուղղակի ինձ շատ հետաքրքրեց` ավելի ճիշտ վրդովվերցրեց հետևյալ մեջբերումը հին կտակարանից.
> «Օտարներու որդիները քու պարիսպները պիտի շինեն ու անոնց թագավորները քեզի ծառայություն պիտի ընեն: Քու դռներդ միշտ բաց պիտի ըլլան ցորեկ ու գիշեր պիտի չգոցվեն, որպէսզի քեզի կրեն ազգերուն ստացուածքը, քանզի այն ազգն ու թագավորութիունը, որ քեզի չեն ծառայեր` պիտի կորսուին ու բոլորովին պիտի կործանին» /Եսայի 60:10-16/
> «Քու ծառադ ու աղախինդ ձեր բոլորտիք եղած ազգերէն պետք է ըլլան: Ձեզմե ետքը ձեր որդիներուն կտակեցէք զանոնք իբր  ժառանգութեան ստացուածք, որպէս զի միշտ ձեր ծառաները ըլլան» /Ղեւտ. 25:44-45/
> 
> Ի՞նչ է սա: Սա ողբերգություն է: Ու սա նստում է երեխայի հոգեբանության մեջ և ենթագիտակցորեն նա իրեն դասում է հրեաների ծառաների դասին...
> Տեր Շմավոն կարո՞ղ եք հիմնավոր պատճառ բերել, թե ինչու՞ ենք մենք այն ընդունում: Որքան էլ որ ասենք որ Նոր կտակարանն է մեր հավատի հիմքը, այնուամենայնիվ որպես դրան նախորդող Արտծո խոսք մենք ընդունում ենք նաև Հին կտակարանը, որում գրված է այս զառանցանքը... Ինչու՞ ենք մենք այն ընդունում... և որ առավել սարսափելի է սերմանում ենք այն մեր երեխաների մեջ:
> 
> հ.գ. այ նման մտքերին առնչվելուց հետո ակամայից հրաժարվում ես քրիստոնեությունից: Եթե քրիստոնեության հիմքում լիներ միայն Քրիստոսի հավասարության և սիրո  գաղափարները, իմ մտքով երբեք էլ չէր անցնի հրաժարվել քրիստոնեությունից: Բայց ես չեմ պատրաստվում հավատալ այն աստծուն որը նման խոսքեր է ասել… Սա Արարչին վայել խոսքեր չեն, սա Աստծո խոչք չի…


 Ինչ վերաբերում է ծառաներ լինելու պարագային, ապա վստահաբար կարող եմ ասել որ այդ և նմանատաիպ այլ հատվածներ չեն վերաբերում հայ ազգին: Այսինք, ես չեմ մտածում որ երեխան այդ կարծրատիպով պետք է մեծանա:  Այսօր ավելի վտանգավոր բաներ կան, որ կարող են ազդել մեր աճող սերնդի վրա, իրողություններ, դեպքեր ֆիլմեր վերջապես, այս ամենը ավելի վատ են ազդում մարդու վրա, վստահ եմ, քան Հին Կտակարանը: վերջինիս առկայությունը նրանով է կարևորվում, որ մենք տեսնոմ ենք Աստծո ժողովրդի կայացման ուղին և նրա ճակատագրական սխալները և Աստծո ժողովուրդ լինելուց դադարելը: Մենք Հին կտակարանով նաև տեսնում ենք մարգարեների միջոցով կանխատեսված Մեսիայի գալուստը, որն իր լրումին է հասնում Նոր կտակարանում:
Որքանով է մեզ պետք նախնիների մասին իմացությունը?
Չէ որ Հին Կտակարանում նաև բացվում է մեզ համար նաև մարդկության ստեղծման պատմությունը, որի մասն ենք նաև մենք: Եւ վերջապես, եթե այդ գրքի կարիքը չլիներ, կամ էլ հին Ուխտի հասկացության, ապա Քրիստոս , որը ազգություն չի ճանաչում չէր կարևորի նրա առկայություն և չէր ասի, որ չեկավ հինը ջնջելու այլ լրացնելու
*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր հայր, շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար:
> Նախապես ներողություն եմ խնդրում հարց ու պատասխանի թեմայում քննարկման ոճի տարր մտցնելու համար:
> Դուք հարցնում եք, թե ինչու՞ այն դեպքերում չընդվզեց, ես էլ հակընդդեմ հարցն ուղղեմ:
> Հաճախ քանդել են բնակելի տներ, քանդվել են մշակութային արժեքներ, ինչ-որ տականքների կողմից, իրենց փողի և այլ զորությամբ լռեցրել են ժողովրդին: Միթե՞ եկեղեցին պիտի ընդօրինակի այդ վարքը: Միթե՞ եկեղեցին պիտի գնա ու հավասարվի այդ բարբարոսներին, վանդալիստներին:
> Չէ՞ որ դրանով եկեղին իրեն ժողովրդից ավելի է հեռացնում, ակամա իրեն դնում է այդ ստոր օլիգարխիկ խավին հավասար նժարի:
> Ներողություն եմ խնդրում խիստ խոսքերիս համար, սակայն երբեմն, կարծում եմ, որ բարձրաձայնելը ճիշտ է: Ի վերջո այս խոսքերիս տակ նաև թաքնված է ժողովրդի վաղուց ի վեր կուտակված ցասումի մի հատված, եկեղեցին պետք է տեղյակ լինի դրան:


 :Yes:

----------

Ariadna (24.03.2010), Chuk (24.03.2010), Mephistopheles (25.03.2010), Norton (25.03.2010), Ձայնալար (24.03.2010)

----------


## keyboard

Օրհնեցեք Տեր-Հայր:
Շատ հասկանալի և ընդունելի է Ձեր կարծիքը, թե՛ եկեղեցու դիրքորոշման, թե՛ բոլոր միջոցներով լավը պահելու Ձեր բոլոր գրառումներն ու կարծիքները, բայց թույլ տվեք չհամաձայնել:
Դուք, ցանկացածի պես շատ լավ գիտակցում եք, որ այնտեղ ավտոլվացման կամ ինչ որ այլ նպատակային ուղղվածության կառույցի գոյությունը պայմանավորված է մեր պետության մեջ ամենավճռորոշ ու ազդեցիկ երկու պայմանով՝ ՓՈՂ և ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, սակայն բոլորը խոսքները մեկ արած խոսում են դրա մասին, նույնը ասաց Տեր Կոմիտասը, նույնը երեկ շանթի եթերում ասում էր Դիվանապետը, նույնը կրկնում եք դուք, ինչու՞ չկա անհատական կարծիքներ, ինչու՞ բոլորը "կառչում" են երիտասարդական պալատից, ինչու է դա դարձել մատի փաթաթան և իվերջո ինչու՞ է եկեղեցին իրեն թույլ տալիս մտածել, որ եթե ուրշները քանդել են ես էլ կարող եմ քանդել: Միթե՞ եկեղեցին ու ժողովուրդը մեկ ամբողջություն չեն: 
Եթե այդքան անհրաժեշտ է եկեղեցի երևանում և այդ ավտոլվացման կետը այդքան ազդել է  մեզ բոլորիս վրա, եկեք ուրշ տեղ եկեղեցի կառուցենք, ավտոլվացման կետն էլ վերացնելու համար քայլեր ձեռնարկենք:
Հարցերս շատ են հենց գրառմանս մեջ, բայց ամենակարևոր հարցս հետևյալն է. չե՞ք կարծում, որ նամանատիպ քայլերով ու իշխանությունների հետ "դաշինք կնքելով" այոսօրիս արդեն իսկ մեծամասամբ հիասթափված ժողովրդին էլ ավելի են վանում եկեղեցուց, չեք կարծում, որ այս պարագայում նման որոշում կայացնելը սխալ էր:
Շնորհակալ եմ կանխավ:
Հ.Գ. Ներողություն եմ խնդրում բոլոր կոպիդ բառերիս համար, բայց առավել հարմարները չգտա:

----------

Ariadna (25.03.2010), Tig (24.03.2010), Ձայնալար (24.03.2010)

----------


## Tig

Տեր Հայր նախ շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանելու համար: Բայց ձեր պատասխանը իմ մեջ էլ ավելի շատ հարցեր առաջ բերեց…




> Ինչ վերաբերում է ծառաներ լինելու պարագային, ապա վստահաբար կարող եմ ասել որ այդ և նմանատաիպ այլ հատվածներ չեն վերաբերում հայ ազգին:


Նախ, ինչո՞վ է հաստատվում, որ տվյալ մեջբերումը չի վերաբերվում հայ ազգին:
Երկրորդ միթե՞ դա իրոք վերաբերվում է որևէ ազգի… :Shok: 




> Այսինք, ես չեմ մտածում որ երեխան այդ կարծրատիպով պետք է մեծանա:  Այսօր ավելի վտանգավոր բաներ կան, որ կարող են ազդել մեր աճող սերնդի վրա, իրողություններ, դեպքեր ֆիլմեր վերջապես, այս ամենը ավելի վատ են ազդում մարդու վրա, վստահ եմ, քան Հին Կտակարանը: վերջինիս առկայությունը նրանով է կարևորվում, որ մենք տեսնոմ ենք Աստծո ժողովրդի կայացման ուղին և նրա ճակատագրական սխալները և Աստծո ժողովուրդ լինելուց դադարելը:


Այս մտքերի հետ լիովին համամիտ եմ, ուղղակի այն չի ծածկում իմ հարցի բուն էությունը և վտանգը… /կներեք, բայց սա թեման շեղելու փորձ է…/




> Մենք Հին կտակարանով նաև տեսնում ենք մարգարեների միջոցով կանխատեսված Մեսիայի գալուստը, որն իր լրումին է հասնում Նոր կտակարանում:
> Որքանով է մեզ պետք նախնիների մասին իմացությունը?
> Չէ որ Հին Կտակարանում նաև բացվում է մեզ համար նաև մարդկության ստեղծման պատմությունը, որի մասն ենք նաև մենք: Եւ վերջապես, եթե այդ գրքի կարիքը չլիներ, կամ էլ հին Ուխտի հասկացության, ապա Քրիստոս , որը ազգություն չի ճանաչում չէր կարևորի նրա առկայություն և չէր ասի, որ չեկավ հինը ջնջելու այլ լրացնելու
> *Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*


Իսկ հնարարվո՞ր չէ Հին կտակարանը ընդունել վերապահումներով, և նման՝ ապսուրդի հասնող մեջբերումները, դուրս հանել այնտեղից, քանի որ՝ էլի եմ կրկնում, դա Արարչին վայել խոսք չի…

հ.գ. Հարգանքներս՝ Տեր Շմավոն

----------

Chilly (25.03.2010), keyboard (24.03.2010), յոգի (24.03.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Օրհնեցեք Տեր-Հայր:
> Շատ հասկանալի և ընդունելի է Ձեր կարծիքը, թե՛ եկեղեցու դիրքորոշման, թե՛ բոլոր միջոցներով լավը պահելու Ձեր բոլոր գրառումներն ու կարծիքները, բայց թույլ տվեք չհամաձայնել:
> Դուք, ցանկացածի պես շատ լավ գիտակցում եք, որ այնտեղ ավտոլվացման կամ ինչ որ այլ նպատակային ուղղվածության կառույցի գոյությունը պայմանավորված է մեր պետության մեջ ամենավճռորոշ ու ազդեցիկ երկու պայմանով՝ ՓՈՂ և ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, սակայն բոլորը խոսքները մեկ արած խոսում են դրա մասին, նույնը ասաց Տեր Կոմիտասը, նույնը երեկ շանթի եթերում ասում էր Դիվանապետը, նույնը կրկնում եք դուք, ինչու՞ չկա անհատական կարծիքներ, ինչու՞ բոլորը "կառչում" են երիտասարդական պալատից, ինչու է դա դարձել մատի փաթաթան և իվերջո ինչու՞ է եկեղեցին իրեն թույլ տալիս մտածել, որ եթե ուրշները քանդել են ես էլ կարող եմ քանդել: Միթե՞ եկեղեցին ու ժողովուրդը մեկ ամբողջություն չեն: 
> Եթե այդքան անհրաժեշտ է եկեղեցի երևանում և այդ ավտոլվացման կետը այդքան ազդել է  մեզ բոլորիս վրա, եկեք ուրշ տեղ եկեղեցի կառուցենք, ավտոլվացման կետն էլ վերացնելու համար քայլեր ձեռնարկենք:
> Հարցերս շատ են հենց գրառմանս մեջ, բայց ամենակարևոր հարցս հետևյալն է. չե՞ք կարծում, որ նամանատիպ քայլերով ու իշխանությունների հետ "դաշինք կնքելով" այոսօրիս արդեն իսկ մեծամասամբ հիասթափված ժողովրդին էլ ավելի են վանում եկեղեցուց, չեք կարծում, որ այս պարագայում նման որոշում կայացնելը սխալ էր:
> Շնորհակալ եմ կանխավ:
> Հ.Գ. Ներողություն եմ խնդրում բոլոր կոպիդ բառերիս համար, բայց առավել հարմարները չգտա:


Աստված օրհնի քեզ. Ես ամենևին էլ ուրիշների խոսքերը չեմ էլ ուզում կրկնել, և եթե իրականությունը ուզում ես իմանալ ապա, ես ընդհանրապես չեմ ուզում , որ այդտեղ եկեղեցի կառուցվի և բազում պատճառներով. նախ որ կայանատեղի չկա, երկրորդը` պսակների ու մկրտությունների ժամանակ խցանումներ կլինեն, աղմուկը քաղաքի շատ է այդ վայրում, առանձնություն դժվար կլինի գտնել, ու այսպես կարող երկաաաաար շարունակել: Սակայն իմ կարծիքը դժվար թե մնացյալ հոգևորականները կիսեն:
Ես դեմ ցանկացած այնպիսի մի քայլի, որը կարող է անջրպետ առաջացնել մարդու և եկեղեցու`ի դեմս հոգևորականների:
Բայց եկեք ու համաձայնեք որ այդ վայրի շինությունները ահագին գցում են Աբովյան Թումանյան փողոցների պատկերը:

*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------

Chuk (01.04.2010), keyboard (08.04.2010), Tig (02.04.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

Հարգելի՝  Շմավոն  քահանա,  հարցս  այսպիսին  է՝  ինձ  թվում  է, որ  դուք   լավատեղյակ  եք   Գործք   առաքելոց՝  գլ. Է   խոսք   48-50:  Կխնդրեի  մի  փոքր  մեկնաբանություն,  եթե   կարելի  է:

----------

razmik21 (13.04.2010)

----------


## wem

Հարգարժան Տեր Հայր, ես մի հարց ունեմ, հարցս այսպիսին է.
Ես հավատումեմ որ Աստված է ստեղծել ողջ մարդկությանը, երկինքն ու երկիրը և այն ամենը ինչ որ կա նրա մեջ սակայն չգիտեմ թէ Աստված, ի՞նչպես է գոյություն ունեցել հենց սկզբից, ո՞րտեղից է նրա ծագումը, արդյոք նա ուրիշ ստեղծող ունի՞:  
Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Hamshentsi

> Տեր հայր, կարծում եմ, որ զրուցակիցները դիմելով սադրանքի մեթոդին, ձեզնից խոսքեր քաշեցին, որոնք այլ կերպ ընկալվեցին: Համոզվելու համար *թույլ տվեք հարցը հստակեցնել.
> Հայաստանի սահմանից դուրս ուղղափառ ու կաթոլիկ եկեղեցիները, այն երկրներում, որոնցում դրանք ընդունված են իբրև պետական կրոն, աղա՞նդ են, թե՞ ոչ, մեր տեսանկյունից:*


Օրհնեցեք, Տեր Հայր:
Թույլ տվեք հիշեցնել, որ չպատասխանեցիք մեջբերված հարցին: Ինձ հետաքրքրում է Ձեր պատասխանը, որովհետև գիտեմ, որ քահանա ձեռնադրվելիս ձեր ձեռքերն առաջ պահած Հայ եկեղեցու սուրբերի հետ նզովել եք բոլոր հերձվածները, մասնավորապես` քաղկեդոնական հերձվածը, որին պատկանում են թե' կաթոլիկները, թե' ռուսները, էլ չասած` բողոքականները: Միթե ասելու եք, որ նրանք և Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին Ընհանրական Եկեղեցու անդամ են? Դուք և Ձեր նզոված հերձվածողը նույն Եկեղեցու անդամ եք? Հետաքրքիր է, ինչ տրամաբանությամբ (եթե, իհարկե, դրական պատասխանեք հարցին)?

Մյուս հարցը. Դուք, անկասկած, ճեմարանում ուսանելու տարիներից ծանոթ եք Վարդան Այգեկցու "Գիրք հաստատութեան եւ արմատ հավատոյ" ժողովածուին, որտեղ ի մի են բերված Եկեղեցու հայրերի խոսքերն ու նզովքներն ընդդեմ աղանդավորների ու հերձվածողների: Մեր եկեղեցու սուրբերը նզովում են խմորով և ջրով մատուցվող հաղորոդություն վերցնողներին, իսկ Դուք մարդկանց արտոնում եք առանց այլևայլության հաղորդություն ստանալ կաթոլիկ եկեղեցում, ինչ է թե` մոտակայքում հայկական եկեղեցի չկա: Դուք դեմ եք գնում Եկեղեցու հայրերի պատվիրանին: Ուրեմն Ձեր հոգու վրա կվերցնեք կաթոլիկ եկեղեցում Ձեր խորհրդով հաղորդություն ստացողի մեղքը? Պատասխանատու եք? Եկեղեցու սուրբերի ավանդածը Ձեզ համար հեչ?

Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար, թեպետ իմ փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ հայ հոգևորականները փախչում են այս հարցերից կամ խոսքը ծամծմում:

----------


## Khcho

Ես այսպիսի մի հարց ունեմ. 
Ո՞վ կարող է լինել կնունքի ժամանակ կնքահայր։ Ի՞նչ սահմանափակումներ կան։ Մասնավորապես կարող է արդյո՞ք տղայի համար նրա ապագա կինը(արդեն կնքված) լինելնրա կնքահայրը եթե նրանք դեռ նշանված էլ չէն։

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Օրհնեցեք, Տեր Հայր:
> Թույլ տվեք հիշեցնել, որ չպատասխանեցիք մեջբերված հարցին: Ինձ հետաքրքրում է Ձեր պատասխանը, որովհետև գիտեմ, որ քահանա ձեռնադրվելիս ձեր ձեռքերն առաջ պահած Հայ եկեղեցու սուրբերի հետ նզովել եք բոլոր հերձվածները, մասնավորապես` քաղկեդոնական հերձվածը, որին պատկանում են թե' կաթոլիկները, թե' ռուսները, էլ չասած` բողոքականները: Միթե ասելու եք, որ նրանք և Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին Ընհանրական Եկեղեցու անդամ են? Դուք և Ձեր նզոված հերձվածողը նույն Եկեղեցու անդամ եք? Հետաքրքիր է, ինչ տրամաբանությամբ (եթե, իհարկե, դրական պատասխանեք հարցին)?
> 
> Մյուս հարցը. Դուք, անկասկած, ճեմարանում ուսանելու տարիներից ծանոթ եք Վարդան Այգեկցու "Գիրք հաստատութեան եւ արմատ հավատոյ" ժողովածուին, որտեղ ի մի են բերված Եկեղեցու հայրերի խոսքերն ու նզովքներն ընդդեմ աղանդավորների ու հերձվածողների: Մեր եկեղեցու սուրբերը նզովում են խմորով և ջրով մատուցվող հաղորոդություն վերցնողներին, իսկ Դուք մարդկանց արտոնում եք առանց այլևայլության հաղորդություն ստանալ կաթոլիկ եկեղեցում, ինչ է թե` մոտակայքում հայկական եկեղեցի չկա: Դուք դեմ եք գնում Եկեղեցու հայրերի պատվիրանին: Ուրեմն Ձեր հոգու վրա կվերցնեք կաթոլիկ եկեղեցում Ձեր խորհրդով հաղորդություն ստացողի մեղքը? Պատասխանատու եք? Եկեղեցու սուրբերի ավանդածը Ձեզ համար հեչ?
> 
> Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար, թեպետ իմ փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ հայ հոգևորականները փախչում են այս հարցերից կամ խոսքը ծամծմում:


Ես ամենևին չեմ փախչում հարցերից և ոչ մի տեսակ,  չեմ էլ ծամծմում.
Ի դեպ ես վերստին ուրախ եմ յուրաքանչյուրիդ հետ շփման այս առիթին: Պետք է ձեր ներողամտությունը հայցեմ, որ երկար ժամանակ չկարողացա այստեղ լինել, դրան կային թե սուբյեկտիվ և թե օբյեկտիվ պատճառներ: ինչևէ ես այստեղ եմ և կաշխատեմ բոլոր չպատասխանած հարցերին պատասխան տալ:
Այո ես ծանոթ եմ վերոնշյալ բոլոր գրքերին, սակայն, չմոռանանք, որ մենք այսօր ապրում ենք էկումենիզմի դարաշրջանում, երբ բոլոր եկեղեցիները աշխատում են մի կողմ դնել բոլոր այն դավանաբանական հարցերը, որոնց սկիզբը կարող եմ հաստատ ասել քաղաքական խաղերն են եղել, և ծառայել մեկ միասնական գաղափարին, այն է Մարդկանց Քրիստոսով լուսավորելը: Ցավոք սրտի ես ձեր խոսքի մեջ բավականին մեծ ագրեսիա տեսա, որն ասես ուղվաց էր գրեթե բոլորին: եթե այդպես չէ, ասեք: Այսօր մենք չենք կարող քրիստոնյա կոչվելէ չսովորելով ներել մերձավորներին: խոսքը գնում է Քրիստոսի Մարմնի և Արյան մասին, որը յուրաքանչյուր ավանդական եկեղեցի իր մեջ մատուցում է ի քավություն և իթողություն մեղքերի: Իսկ գիտեք այն հրաշքների մասին , որ տեղի են ունեցել այլ եկեղեցիներում ` կապվաց Հաղորդության հետ: Այո, մեր հայրերը այդպես խիստ խոսեցին, քանզի կար վտանգ ձուլվելու, ոչ միայն այլ եկեղեցիների, այլև այլ ազգերի հետ: Այնպես որ իմ ասածներն արդիական են, և ես մնում եմ իմ կարծիքին: էլ ուր մնաց ներողամտությունը:
*Օրհնությամբ ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Ես այսպիսի մի հարց ունեմ. 
> Ո՞վ կարող է լինել կնունքի ժամանակ կնքահայր։ Ի՞նչ սահմանափակումներ կան։ Մասնավորապես կարող է արդյո՞ք տղայի համար նրա ապագա կինը(արդեն կնքված) լինելնրա կնքահայրը եթե նրանք դեռ նշանված էլ չէն։


Ողջույն եղբայր իմ: Քո հարցի մեջ կա պատասխան. Ինչպես կարող է կինը Լինել կնքաՀԱՅՐ: Առավել ևս նշանացը: Մկրտությամբ կնքահայրը և սանիկը դառնում են հայր և որդի, ոչ մի տեսակ խնամիական կապ չի կարող լինել նրանց մեջ: Անգամ կնքահոր զավակների և սանիկի զավակների մեջ դա արտոնված չէ: Ինցեստից էլ վատ է: Ինչ վերաբերում է կնքահորը , ապա նա պետք է լինի տղամարդ, մկրտված և ցանկալի է արյունակցական կապ չունենա մկրտվողի հետ:
*Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգարժան Տեր Հայր, ես մի հարց ունեմ, հարցս այսպիսին է.
> Ես հավատումեմ որ Աստված է ստեղծել ողջ մարդկությանը, երկինքն ու երկիրը և այն ամենը ինչ որ կա նրա մեջ սակայն չգիտեմ թէ Աստված, ի՞նչպես է գոյություն ունեցել հենց սկզբից, ո՞րտեղից է նրա ծագումը, արդյոք նա ուրիշ ստեղծող ունի՞:  
> Շնորհակալություն:


Աստված անստեղծ է, ինքնաբավ, անսկիզբ և անվերջ: Նա ժամանակից դուրս է, և ըստ այդմ էլ նրա ինչ-որ մի ժամանակ լինել չլինելու հարցը ինքըստինքյան դուրս է մնում: Նա է ամենի սկիզբը և նրանով է ամեն ինչ եղել: Բացեք Հովհաննու Ավետարանը, առաջին գլուխ: Աստծուն անհնարին է բանականությամբ ընկալել, նրա կարելի միայն հավատալ և վստահել:
*Օրհնությամբ ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------

Benadad (10.05.2010), wem (01.05.2010), Ժունդիայի (26.06.2010), յոգի (30.04.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Օրհնեցեք Տեր-Հայր:
> Շատ հասկանալի և ընդունելի է Ձեր կարծիքը, թե՛ եկեղեցու դիրքորոշման, թե՛ բոլոր միջոցներով լավը պահելու Ձեր բոլոր գրառումներն ու կարծիքները, բայց թույլ տվեք չհամաձայնել:
> Դուք, ցանկացածի պես շատ լավ գիտակցում եք, որ այնտեղ ավտոլվացման կամ ինչ որ այլ նպատակային ուղղվածության կառույցի գոյությունը պայմանավորված է մեր պետության մեջ ամենավճռորոշ ու ազդեցիկ երկու պայմանով՝ ՓՈՂ և ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, սակայն բոլորը խոսքները մեկ արած խոսում են դրա մասին, նույնը ասաց Տեր Կոմիտասը, նույնը երեկ շանթի եթերում ասում էր Դիվանապետը, նույնը կրկնում եք դուք, ինչու՞ չկա անհատական կարծիքներ, ինչու՞ բոլորը "կառչում" են երիտասարդական պալատից, ինչու է դա դարձել մատի փաթաթան և իվերջո ինչու՞ է եկեղեցին իրեն թույլ տալիս մտածել, որ եթե ուրշները քանդել են ես էլ կարող եմ քանդել: Միթե՞ եկեղեցին ու ժողովուրդը մեկ ամբողջություն չեն: 
> Եթե այդքան անհրաժեշտ է եկեղեցի երևանում և այդ ավտոլվացման կետը այդքան ազդել է  մեզ բոլորիս վրա, եկեք ուրշ տեղ եկեղեցի կառուցենք, ավտոլվացման կետն էլ վերացնելու համար քայլեր ձեռնարկենք:
> Հարցերս շատ են հենց գրառմանս մեջ, բայց ամենակարևոր հարցս հետևյալն է. չե՞ք կարծում, որ նամանատիպ քայլերով ու իշխանությունների հետ "դաշինք կնքելով" այոսօրիս արդեն իսկ մեծամասամբ հիասթափված ժողովրդին էլ ավելի են վանում եկեղեցուց, չեք կարծում, որ այս պարագայում նման որոշում կայացնելը սխալ էր:
> Շնորհակալ եմ կանխավ:
> Հ.Գ. Ներողություն եմ խնդրում բոլոր կոպիդ բառերիս համար, բայց առավել հարմարները չգտա:


Այո, կարծում եմ: Իսկ վերոգրյալի մասին ես առդեն ասել եմ:
_Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի՝  Շմավոն  քահանա,  հարցս  այսպիսին  է՝  ինձ  թվում  է, որ  դուք   լավատեղյակ  եք   Գործք   առաքելոց՝  գլ. Է   խոսք   48-50:  Կխնդրեի  մի  փոքր  մեկնաբանություն,  եթե   կարելի  է:


Այո, Աստվաց ոչ թե տաճարի մեջ է բնակվում այլ մեր հոգինեոևւմ: Եթե մենք նրան մեր մեջ չգտնենք, սուտ  է Նրան փնտրել այլուր: Սակայն Եկեղեցին, քարակերտ շինությունը, այն աղոթքի տունն է ուր հավատացյալը գալիս է հանդիպելու և զրուցելու իր Արարչի հետ:
*Օրհնությամբ `Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------

յոգի (30.04.2010)

----------


## Սլիմ

Տեր Հայր խնդրում եմ պատասխանեք, կան արդյոք Հայաստանում մենաստաններ? Եվ եթե կան , ապա որտեղ?

----------


## razmik21

> Այո, Աստվաց ոչ թե տաճարի մեջ է բնակվում այլ մեր հոգինեոևւմ: Եթե մենք նրան մեր մեջ չգտնենք, սուտ  է Նրան փնտրել այլուր: Սակայն Եկեղեցին, քարակերտ շինությունը, այն աղոթքի տունն է ուր հավատացյալը գալիս է հանդիպելու և զրուցելու իր Արարչի հետ:
> *Օրհնությամբ `Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*


 :Smile:  Բարև Ձեզ հարգելի տեր հայր.…
Թույլ տվեք մի փոքր ուղղում անեմ. Աստված (Աստծո Հոգին) մեր *մարմնում* է բնակվում, որը պետք է Աստծո տաճար լինի...
Իսկ չե՞ք կարծում, որ "աղոթքի տունը" փոփոխական տեղ է՝ ննջասենյակ, խոհանոց, նկուղ, ......
Ընդունու՞մ եք նաև, որ մեզանից ցանկացածի տունը, որտեղ *երկուսով կամ երեքով հավաքվենք Տիրոջ համար* ժամանակավոր կդառնա "*եկեղեցի*" : Ես կարծում են Տերը կոնկրետ շինությունների եկեկղեցի լինելու լիցենզիա չի տվել, ուստի ցանկացած տեղ կարող է եկեղեցի լինել, երբ երկուսը կամ երեքը հավաքվեն Տիրոջ համար:
Հարգանքներով...

----------


## DavitH

Բարև Ձեզ տեր հայր.…
շատ կուզենայի իմանալ թե ինչի մեր եկեղեցին նմանօրինակ http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/53602 հայտարարություններին ինչի պատասխան չի լինում (էտ պատասխանը հաստատ կա ու ավելի հզոր ա քան իրանց բերած փաստերը)

----------

Benadad (10.05.2010)

----------


## Hamshentsi

> Ես ամենևին չեմ փախչում հարցերից և ոչ մի տեսակ,  չեմ էլ ծամծմում.
> Այո ես ծանոթ եմ վերոնշյալ բոլոր գրքերին, սակայն, չմոռանանք, որ *մենք այսօր ապրում ենք էկումենիզմի դարաշրջանում*, երբ *բոլոր եկեղեցիները աշխատում են մի կողմ դնել բոլոր այն դավանաբանական հարցերը, որոնց սկիզբը կարող եմ հաստատ ասել քաղաքական խաղերն են եղել*, և ծառայել մեկ միասնական գաղափարին, այն է Մարդկանց Քրիստոսով լուսավորելը: *Ցավոք սրտի ես ձեր խոսքի մեջ բավականին մեծ ագրեսիա տեսա, որն ասես ուղվաց էր գրեթե բոլորին: եթե այդպես չէ, ասեք*: Այսօր մենք չենք կարող քրիստոնյա կոչվելէ չսովորելով ներել մերձավորներին: խոսքը գնում է Քրիստոսի Մարմնի և Արյան մասին, որը յուրաքանչյուր ավանդական եկեղեցի իր մեջ մատուցում է ի քավություն և իթողություն մեղքերի: *Իսկ գիտեք այն հրաշքների մասին , որ տեղի են ունեցել այլ եկեղեցիներում ` կապվաց Հաղորդության հետ*: Այո, *մեր հայրերը այդպես խիստ խոսեցին, քանզի կար վտանգ ձուլվելու, ոչ միայն այլ եկեղեցիների, այլև այլ ազգերի հետ*: Այնպես որ իմ ասածներն արդիական են, և ես մնում եմ իմ կարծիքին: էլ ուր մնաց ներողամտությունը:
> *Օրհնությամբ ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*


Օրհնեցեք, Տեր Հայր: Թույլ տվեք պատասխանել ըստ կետերի.
1. Ինչու եք ինձ մեղադրում ագրեսիվության մեջ? Ուղիղ հարցերիս համար? Եւ ովքեր են այդ "գրեթե բոլորը"? Հերձվածողներին նկատի ունեք? Եթե այո, ապա իմացեք, որ ես, հետևելով մեր Եկեղեցու հայրերին, նրանց չեմ համարում մեր եկեղեցու անդամ, բայց անձնական թշնամանք էլ չեմ տածում:

2. Դուք իսկապես կարծում եք, որ եկեղեցիների դավանաբանական տարբերությունները սոսկ քաղաքական խնդիրների ածանցյալ են? Այսինքն, Դուք պնդում եք, որ Եկեղեցու հայրերը ճշմարտության համար չեն պայքարել, այլ` քաղաքական խնդիրների են հետամուտ եղել, այո? Շատ վատ կարծիքի եք սուրբերի մասին, Տեր Հայր:

3. Դուք ասում եք, որ մեր Հայրերը "խիստ խոսեցին, քանի որ կար վտանգ ձուլվելու ոչ միայն այլ եկեղեցիների, այլև ազգերի հետ": Ըստ Ձեզ, այսօր` գլոբալացման դարաշրջանում, այդ վտանգը վերացել է, թե ավելացել? Ակնհայտ է, որ ավելացել է (միայն թե չասեք` վերացել է): Ուրեմն միթե հենց միայն չուծանալու համար այսօր մենք նույնքան "խիստ" չպետք է լինենք, որքան մեր Հայրերը? Թեպետ ես հեշտությամբ կարող եմ ապացուցել, որ մեր Եկեղեցու հայրերը նախանձախնդիր են եղել Ճշմարտությանը, և ոչ թե քաղաքականությանը:

Ի դեպ, երբ ասում եմ Հայ Եկեղեցու հայր, նկատի չունեմ միայն ազգությամբ հայերին: Տասներկու տիեզերական սուրբերը (որոնց թվում կան ազգությամբ հույներ, ասորիներ) նույնպես մեր եկեղեցու հայրերն են, և միթե նրանք ուղիղ դավանությունը պաշտպանել են հայերին ուծանալուց փրկելու համար?

4. Դուք խոսում եք ներողամտությունից: Արդյոք Դուք ավելի ներողամիտ եք, քան մեր Եկեղեցու սուրբերը? Ձեր մեջ սիրո առաքինությունն ավելի մեծ չափերի է հասել, քան սուրբ Գրիգոր Տաթևացու? Ուրեմն ինչու Տաթևացին նզովում է քաղկեդոնականներին, իսկ Դուք` ոչ? Կամ ինչու քահանա ձեռնադրվելիս, եկեղեցու բեմի վրա` Աստծո առաջ նզովում եք հերձվածողներին, իսկ բեմից իջնելից հետո ողջագուրվում եք նրանց հետ? Աստծուց չեք վախենում? Թե Ձեզ համար ավելի հաճելի է կաթոլիկների ու բողոքականների կողմից կոչվել "ներողամիտ, լայնախոհ", քան հավատարիմ մնալ Աստծուն? Դուք վախենում եք, որ հերձվածողները Ձեզ կանվանեն "խավարամիտ", եթե նզովեք նրանց, ինչպես մեր եկեղեցու Հայրերը? Վախենում եք "մոդայիկ" չլինելուց?

5. Այդ երբ է վրա հասել "էկումենիզմի դարաշրջանը", որ չենք իմացել? Ինչ է, Ճշմարտությունը դարաշրջանից դարաշրջան փոխվում է? Դավանանքը կախված է դարաշրջանից, ժամանակից? Սխալն ու հերձվածը ժամանակի ազդեցությամբ դառնում են Ճշմարտություն? Մեր Հայրերի ավանդածը ժամանակի ընթացքում դառնում է սխալ? Այդ եք ուզում ասել?

6. Այդ ինչ "հրաշքներ" են տեղի ունենում "այլ եկեղեցիներում"? "Էկզորցիզմը" նկատի ունեք? Ոմանց ձեռքերին ու ոտքերին վերքեր առաջանալը նկատի ունեք? Սրբապատկերների "լաց լինելը" նկատի ունեք? Այդ ամենը Ձեզ գայթակղեցնում է? Ինչու եք հրաշքով չափում, չգիտեք, որ նեռը հրաշքներով է խաբելու աշխարհին? Եթե "Հարանց վարք" ժողովածուն կարդացած լինեիք, կիմանայիք, որ սուրբերը երբեք ցուցադրաբար հրաշք չեն գործել, և եթե քաղկեդոնական հոգևորականը դև հանելը պրոֆեսիա է դարձնում, նրա մեջ խոնարհություն չկա, և այդ գործն Աստծուց չէ: Զարմանում եմ ուղղակի. եթե Դուք եք գայթակղվում հրաշքներից, ապա ինչպես եք Ձեր հոտին զերծ պահելու գայթակղություններից:

----------


## Նանո

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է՝ ERA-ի երգերը իրականում հոգևո՞ր երգեր են, թե՞ ոչ:

Շնորհակալություն :Smile:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Օրհնեցեք, Տեր Հայր: Թույլ տվեք պատասխանել ըստ կետերի.
> 1. Ինչու եք ինձ մեղադրում ագրեսիվության մեջ? Ուղիղ հարցերիս համար? Եւ ովքեր են այդ "գրեթե բոլորը"? Հերձվածողներին նկատի ունեք? Եթե այո, ապա իմացեք, որ ես, հետևելով մեր Եկեղեցու հայրերին, նրանց չեմ համարում մեր եկեղեցու անդամ, բայց անձնական թշնամանք էլ չեմ տածում:
> 
> 2. Դուք իսկապես կարծում եք, որ եկեղեցիների դավանաբանական տարբերությունները սոսկ քաղաքական խնդիրների ածանցյալ են? Այսինքն, Դուք պնդում եք, որ Եկեղեցու հայրերը ճշմարտության համար չեն պայքարել, այլ` քաղաքական խնդիրների են հետամուտ եղել, այո? Շատ վատ կարծիքի եք սուրբերի մասին, Տեր Հայր:
> 
> 3. Դուք ասում եք, որ մեր Հայրերը "խիստ խոսեցին, քանի որ կար վտանգ ձուլվելու ոչ միայն այլ եկեղեցիների, այլև ազգերի հետ": Ըստ Ձեզ, այսօր` գլոբալացման դարաշրջանում, այդ վտանգը վերացել է, թե ավելացել? Ակնհայտ է, որ ավելացել է (միայն թե չասեք` վերացել է): Ուրեմն միթե հենց միայն չուծանալու համար այսօր մենք նույնքան "խիստ" չպետք է լինենք, որքան մեր Հայրերը? Թեպետ ես հեշտությամբ կարող եմ ապացուցել, որ մեր Եկեղեցու հայրերը նախանձախնդիր են եղել Ճշմարտությանը, և ոչ թե քաղաքականությանը:
> 
> Ի դեպ, երբ ասում եմ Հայ Եկեղեցու հայր, նկատի չունեմ միայն ազգությամբ հայերին: Տասներկու տիեզերական սուրբերը (որոնց թվում կան ազգությամբ հույներ, ասորիներ) նույնպես մեր եկեղեցու հայրերն են, և միթե նրանք ուղիղ դավանությունը պաշտպանել են հայերին ուծանալուց փրկելու համար?
> 
> ...


 Որքան էլ մենք այլ եկեղեցիները, խոսքը գնում է ավանդական, առաքելահիմն եկեղեցիների մասին, հերձվածող ընդունենք, այնուամենայնիվ նրանք նույնպես Քրիստոսի հոտն են. Ըստ Ձեզ միայն Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին է , որ փրկության ճանապարհ է հարթում մարդկանց համար: Արդյոք այլ եկեղեցինրի հետևորդ լինելը նշանակում է դատապարտվել դժոխքի?
 Եթե այդքան շատ եք ընթերցում, ապա վստահ եմ կիմանաք , որ քրիստոսաբանական դավանական խնդիրները առաջացան զուտ քաղաքական դրդապատճառների հիման վրա. Համեցեք վիկիպեդիա և հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու մասին ընթերցեք և տեսեք թե ինչից է ամեն ինչ սկսվել:
 Այո մեր հայրերը նախանձախնդիր են եղել այն բոլոր կանոններին և դրույթներին, որոնք ընդունվել են երեք տիեզերական ժողովների ժամանակ:
Սակայն այսօր ժամանակն է եկել, որպեսզի վերանայվեն բոլոր տեսակի տարաձայնություններ առաջացնող խնդիրները: Որքանով որ սխալ էր միջնադարյան խաչակրած արշավանքները, նույնքան և սխալ է մեկը մյուսին նզովելու այսօրվա իրողությունը: Ես չեմ ուզում, ինչպես դու ասացիր մեր հայրերից ավելի սուրբ երևամ, սակայն, այնուամենայնիվ, ըստ իս , ընդունելի չէ նզովել ինչ-որ մեկին, ու միաժամանակ հռչակվել Քրիստոսին սիրող անձնավորություն: Այսօր մենք կանգնաց ենք մարդկային ամեն տեսակ սրբությունների կորստի առաջ, և ամենա սարսափելին նա է որ մարդ արարածը սկսում է դադարել  դիամցինին սիրելուց: Ես միշտ էլ իմ տեսակետների համար "քարկոծվել" եմ , սակայն, էլի ու էլի մնում եմ իմ ասածներին: Ժամանակն է վերանայելու տարաձայնությունների հետ կապված ամեն խնդիր: Այն ինչ այսօր կատարվում է, հաստատ Աստծո դուրը չէր գա:
 եւ նաև, մեր հայրերի սուրբ լինելը ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ նրանք անսխալական են եղել:
Ես խոնարհվում եմ նրանց ամեն ժառանգության և բարի համբավի և օրինակի և կյանքի առաջ, սակայն նրանք ևս մարդ են եղել:
Չմոռանանք, որ քրիստոնեությունը ՍԻՐՈ կրոն է այլ ոչ թե նզովքի:
*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------

Tig (11.05.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է՝ ERA-ի երգերը իրականում հոգևո՞ր երգեր են, թե՞ ոչ:
> 
> Շնորհակալություն


Նանո ջան, ճիշտն ասած ես չեմ հետաքրքրվել այդ հարցով: Մի որոշ ժամանակ տուր, կպատասխանեմ:
*Օրհնությամբ ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------

Նանո (28.05.2010)

----------


## Benadad

Օրհնեցեք Տեր Հայր, տեր հայր պատարագի ժամանակ հնչում է հետևյալ խոսքերը/ներողություն գրաբառիս անգրագիտույան համար,բայց Տեր Հայրը կհասկանա թե ինչ հետ եմ/-«քօ ի քօյով զքեզ մատուցանեմ,» ինչ է նշանակում սա՞

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Օրհնեցեք Տեր Հայր, տեր հայր պատարագի ժամանակ հնչում է հետևյալ խոսքերը/ներողություն գրաբառիս անգրագիտույան համար,բայց Տեր Հայրը կհասկանա թե ինչ հետ եմ/-«քօ ի քօյով զքեզ մատուցանեմ,» ինչ է նշանակում սա՞


Իրականում հետևյալ կերպ է արտասանվում"ԶՔոյս ի Քոյոց Քեզ մատուցանեմ": Խոսքը գնում է պատարագվող Քրիստոսի մասին, Քրիստոս պատարագվում է , Աստցունն է և Աստցւն էլ մատուցվում:Քոնը Քեզ եմ մատուցում:

----------

DavitH (11.05.2010)

----------


## Benadad

Տեր Հայր, մի հարց ևս.
ինչ է գլոսոլալիա՞ն

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Հայր, մի հարց ևս.
> ինչ է գլոսոլալիա՞ն


Այդ եզռը թարգմանվում իբրև լեզվախոսություն: Խոսքը գնում Գործք առաքելոցում նկարագրված հրաշքի մասին, որի համաձայն առաքյալները , Քրիստոսի Հարությունից 50 օր հետո, երբ վերնատանն էին, սկսեցին խոսել զանազան լեզուներով, այն բանից հետո , երբ նրանց վրա հրեղեն լեզուների տեսքով իջավ Սուրբ Հոգին: Այս իրողությունը հաշվի առնելով Հոգեգալստական ընտանիքին պատկանող աղանդավորական կառույցները նույնպես իբրև Սուրբ Հոգու առկայություն համարում են զանազան , անհասկանալի ուրիշների համար լեզուներով խոսելը:
*
Օրհնությամբ`Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------


## Hamshentsi

> Որքան էլ մենք այլ եկեղեցիները, խոսքը գնում է ավանդական, առաքելահիմն եկեղեցիների մասին, հերձվածող ընդունենք, այնուամենայնիվ նրանք նույնպես Քրիստոսի հոտն են. Ըստ Ձեզ միայն Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին է , որ փրկության ճանապարհ է հարթում մարդկանց համար: *Արդյոք այլ եկեղեցինրի հետևորդ լինելը նշանակում է դատապարտվել դժոխքի?*
>  Եթե այդքան շատ եք ընթերցում, ապա վստահ եմ կիմանաք , որ քրիստոսաբանական դավանական խնդիրները առաջացան զուտ քաղաքական դրդապատճառների հիման վրա. Համեցեք վիկիպեդիա և հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու մասին ընթերցեք և տեսեք թե ինչից է ամեն ինչ սկսվել:
>  Այո մեր հայրերը նախանձախնդիր են եղել այն բոլոր կանոններին և դրույթներին, որոնք ընդունվել են երեք տիեզերական ժողովների ժամանակ:
> Սակայն այսօր ժամանակն է եկել, որպեսզի վերանայվեն բոլոր տեսակի տարաձայնություններ առաջացնող խնդիրները: Որքանով որ սխալ էր միջնադարյան խաչակրած արշավանքները, նույնքան և սխալ է մեկը մյուսին նզովելու այսօրվա իրողությունը: Ես չեմ ուզում, ինչպես դու ասացիր մեր հայրերից ավելի սուրբ երևամ, սակայն, այնուամենայնիվ, *ըստ իս , ընդունելի չէ նզովել ինչ-որ մեկին, ու միաժամանակ հռչակվել Քրիստոսին սիրող անձնավորություն*: Այսօր մենք կանգնաց ենք մարդկային ամեն տեսակ սրբությունների կորստի առաջ, և ամենա սարսափելին նա է որ մարդ արարածը սկսում է դադարել  դիամցինին սիրելուց: *Ես միշտ էլ իմ տեսակետների համար "քարկոծվել" եմ* , սակայն, էլի ու էլի մնում եմ իմ ասածներին: Ժամանակն է վերանայելու տարաձայնությունների հետ կապված ամեն խնդիր: Այն ինչ այսօր կատարվում է, հաստատ Աստծո դուրը չէր գա:
>  եւ նաև, *մեր հայրերի սուրբ լինելը ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ նրանք անսխալական են եղել*:
> Ես խոնարհվում եմ նրանց ամեն ժառանգության և բարի համբավի և օրինակի և կյանքի առաջ, սակայն նրանք ևս մարդ են եղել:
> Չմոռանանք, որ քրիստոնեությունը ՍԻՐՈ կրոն է այլ ոչ թե նզովքի:
> *Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*


Օրհնեցեք, Տեր Հայր:

1. Դուք ասում եք, որ մեր Եկեղեցու հայրերի սուրբ լինելը ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ նրանք անսխալական են եղել: Համաձայն եմ: Բայց մենք խոսում ենք ոչ թե առանձին սրբերի մասին, այլ մեր Եկեղեցու ուղղափառ վարդապետության մասին, որը Սուրբ Հոգին մեզ տվել է սրբերի միջոցով: Եւ Դուք որպես քահանա պարտավոր եք իմանալ, որ Եկեղեցին ԱՆՍԽԱԼԱԿԱՆ Է և Դուք *պարտավոր* եք (որպես քահանա) հետևել Եկեղեցու կանոններին: Իսկ նզովքները ամրագրված են Եկեղեցու կանոններով (բացեք Հայոց Կանոնագիրքը և կարդացեք, եթե դա չեք արել Ձեր ուսումնառության տարիներին): Եթե Դուք չեք ընդունում մեր Հայրերի սահմանած նզովքները, ինքներդ եք ընկնում նզովքի տակ և ենթակա եք կարգալույծ լինելու` համաձայն Հայոց Կանոնագրքի:

2. Դուք ինձ հարցնում եք` "Արդյոք այլ եկեղեցինրի հետևորդ լինելը նշանակում է դատապարտվել դժոխքի"? Մինչդեռ Դուք` որպես քահանա,* պարտավոր էիք* իմանալ, որ *ուղղափառ դավանանքն ու վարդապետությունը փրկության անհրաժեշտ (բայց ոչ բավարար) պայման են*:

Քանի որ "Վիկիպեդիային" կատարած Ձեր հղումով Դուք հեշտությամբ ուրացաք մեր սուրբերի թողած գրական-աստվածաբանական վիթխարի ժառանգությունը (ես Գրիգոր Տաթևացու ֆունդամենտալ գործերից եմ խոսում, իսկ Դուք ասում եք` վիկիպեդիա), ապա ես Ձեզ կպատասխանեմ "հանրագիտարանային" մակարդակով: Խնդրեմ, բացեք "Քրիստոնյա Հայաստան" հանրագիտարանի "Վարդապետություն" հոդվածը և կարդացեք, որ "ուղղափառ վարդապետությունն անհրաժեշտ է փրկության համար": Իսկ այդ վարդապետությունը ներառում է Քրիստոսի բնության մասին ուսմունքը: Եւ ուրեմն` Ձեր հարցի միանշանակ պատասխանը. քաղկեդոնական դավանանքով մարդը չի կարող փրկվել, ուրեմն գնալու է դժոխք: Եթե այդպես չլիներ, մեր Եկեղեցու հայրերը նրանց չէին նզովի: Բայց սա ՓՐԿՈՒԹՅԱՆ հարց է, և սուրբերը չէին կարող կեղծ սեր ցույց տալու համար մոլորեցնել մարդկանց:
Այն էլ ասեմ, որ փրկության համար ուղղափառ վարդապետության կարևորությունը  բխում է ԱՎԵՏԱՐԱՆԻՑ (Պողոս առաքյալի թղթերից, հերձվածողների մասին նրա ասածներից, ինչպես նաև Հովհաննու Հայտնության մեջ Քրիստոսի խոսքից):

Այնպես որ` մեր Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսն Ինքն է պահանջում և' նզովել կեղծ վարդապետությունը, և' միաժամանակ հետևել սիրո առաքինությանը: Եթե Դուք դժվարանում եք համատեղել այդ երկուսը, ապա ճիշտ չեք հասկանում սիրո էությունը: Կարդացեք Հարանց վարքի այն պատմությունը, երբ սուրբերից մեկը ստիպված է լինում հյուրընկալել որոգինեսականության հերձվածի մի հետևորդի, և թե ինչպես չի վռնդում նրան, այլ խնդրում է չտարածել հերձվածը: Արդյունքում որոգինեսականը ինքն է հեռանում նրանից, և սուրբը խախտած չի լինում սիրո պատվիրանը և անօթևան մարդուն դրսում չի թողնում:

3. Թույլ տվեք նկատել, որ Դուք անկեղծ բանավիճող չեք: Դուք լռության եք մատնում այն փաստարկները, որոնք Ձեզ դուր չեն գալիս, և որոնց դեմ առարկելու բան չունեք: Խոսքը, մասնավորապես, գլոբալացման դարաշրջանում մեր ժողովրդի ուծացման վտանգի և հենց միայն դրանից ելնելով` մեր Հայրերի կանոններին հավատարիմ մնալու մասին է: Բացի դրանից, Դուք լռության մատնեցիք հրաշքների վերաբերյալ իմ ասածը:

4. Որպես Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու հետևորդ` պարտքս եմ համարում զգուշացնել, որ Դուք գայթակղեցնում եք հավատի հարցերում անփորձ մարդկանց: Ես չգիտեմ, թե ձեր հակաեկեղեցական հայացքների համար ով է ձեզ "քարկոծել", բայց Դուք պարտավոր եք քարոզել այն վարդապետությունը, որն ընդունում է մեր Եկեղեցին: Իսկ Ձեր խղճի առաջ դավանեք այն վարդապետությունը, որն ուզում եք:

----------


## Benadad

> Այդ եզրը է թարգմանվում իբրև լեզվախոսություն: Խոսքը գնում Գործք առաքելոցում նկարագրված հրաշքի մասին, որի համաձայն առաքյալները , Քրիստոսի Հարությունից 50 օր հետո, երբ վերնատանն էին, սկսեցին խոսել զանազան լեզուներով, այն բանից հետո , երբ նրանց վրա հրեղեն լեզուների տեսքով իջավ Սուրբ Հոգին: Այս իրողությունը հաշվի առնելով Հոգեգալստական ընտանիքին պատկանող աղանդավորական կառույցները նույնպես իբրև Սուրբ Հոգու առկայություն համարում են զանազան , անհասկանալի ուրիշների համար լեզուներով խոսելը:
> *
> Օրհնությամբ`Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*


Տեր Հայր իսկ մեր եկեղեցոքւմ կան լեզու խոացող մարդի՞կ

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հարգելի Տեր Հայր, ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է՝ ERA-ի երգերը իրականում հոգևո՞ր երգեր են, թե՞ ոչ:
> 
> Շնորհակալություն


Թույլ տվեք Տեր Հոր փոխարեն ես պատասխանեմ:

Ո՛չ, հոգևոր երգեր չեն, ընդամենը կոմերցիոն փոփ երաժշտական նախագիծ է, որը հոգևոր երաժշտության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Երգերն էլ լատիներեն չեն, հնարովի լեզվով են  :Smile:

----------

Benadad (13.05.2010), Ter Hayr (15.05.2010), Tig (13.05.2010), Նանո (28.05.2010)

----------


## karina13

Օրհնեցեք Տեր Հայր,
Արդո՞ք հավատքը մեզանից անկախ է, որ տրվում է մեզ (այսինքն կոնկրետ մարդու): Չէ որ խորը անկեղծ հավատք ունեցող մարդը կարող է պնդել, որ այդ հավատքը ինքը իրենից չի որ ունի, կամ որ հնարել է դա ինքը իր համար... Այլ դա իրենից՝ այդ մեղավոր մարդու հետ չհամեմատվող, անսահման բարձր, զորավոր, կենդանարար մի մեեեեծ նվեր է, որ կոնկրետ ինձ տրվել է շաաաատ դժվար ճանապարհներով, երկար ժամանակում, դժվար իրավիճակներից հետո: Մինչ այդ էլ մանկուց կարծես սիրտս ձգտում էր դեպի Նա, սակայն մոտենում էի նրան միայն կյանքի դժվար իրավիճակներում: 
Քանի որ Աստված մեր համար այդքաաաան անհրաժեշտ է ինչու բոլոր մարդկիկ էլ ի վերջո Նրա օգնությամբ չեն դառնում հաստատապես դէպի Նա եւ պատասխանում այս ՄԵԾ սիրույն: Համաձայն եմ, որ դրա համար նաեւ մեր կամքն է անհրաժեշտ: Նա բոլորի՞ս է ձգում դեպի իրեն: 
Ինչու են մարդիկ հորինում իրենց համար իրենց  «աստծուն» եւ հավատում իրենց հորինածին՝ այսինքն իրենց, իսկ այդ դեպքում դրանից այն կողմ իրենք չեն կարող գնալ...
Հասկանում եմ, որ սխալ է այս ամենով մտահոգվելը, քանի որ ինքս իմ հետ պայքարում դեռ պիտի հաղթեմ... որը  դժվար է շատ հաճախ: Ի վերջո Աստծո ճանապարհները քննելը չենք կարող: Խնդրում եմ ուղղեք իմ մտքերը, մտահոգությունները որպեսզի ի վերջո դա բարի պտուղ տա... Աստվածահաճո գործի վերածվի, .....  
Դժվար է տեսնել մարդկանց, որոնք իրենք իրենց են հավատում, ու պնդում են որ բոլոր մարդիկ հավատում են իրենց հորինած  «աստծուն»: Չէ որ ի վերջո այդպես մտածող մարդը եւ անկեղծ հավատք ունեցողը հավասար են Աստծո առաջ: Եւ ամենակարեւորը պետք է նման մարդկանց հետ խոսել այս թեմայով, միգուցե դա վնասի թե ինձ թե իրեն:
ՈՒ ինչու եթե հարց է առաջանում միշտ  պատասխանը փնտրում եմ Աստծո խոսքի մեջ, իսկ չհավատացողը ամեն տեղ, բացի Նրանում........Կա սատանա .. երեւի դա հաշվի չեն առնու՞մ:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Օրհնեցեք, Տեր Հայր:
> 
> 1. Դուք ասում եք, որ մեր Եկեղեցու հայրերի սուրբ լինելը ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ նրանք անսխալական են եղել: Համաձայն եմ: Բայց մենք խոսում ենք ոչ թե առանձին սրբերի մասին, այլ մեր Եկեղեցու ուղղափառ վարդապետության մասին, որը Սուրբ Հոգին մեզ տվել է սրբերի միջոցով: Եւ Դուք որպես քահանա պարտավոր եք իմանալ, որ Եկեղեցին ԱՆՍԽԱԼԱԿԱՆ Է և Դուք *պարտավոր* եք (որպես քահանա) հետևել Եկեղեցու կանոններին: Իսկ նզովքները ամրագրված են Եկեղեցու կանոններով (բացեք Հայոց Կանոնագիրքը և կարդացեք, եթե դա չեք արել Ձեր ուսումնառության տարիներին): Եթե Դուք չեք ընդունում մեր Հայրերի սահմանած նզովքները, ինքներդ եք ընկնում նզովքի տակ և ենթակա եք կարգալույծ լինելու` համաձայն Հայոց Կանոնագրքի:
> 
> 2. Դուք ինձ հարցնում եք` "Արդյոք այլ եկեղեցինրի հետևորդ լինելը նշանակում է դատապարտվել դժոխքի"? Մինչդեռ Դուք` որպես քահանա,* պարտավոր էիք* իմանալ, որ *ուղղափառ դավանանքն ու վարդապետությունը փրկության անհրաժեշտ (բայց ոչ բավարար) պայման են*:
> 
> Քանի որ "Վիկիպեդիային" կատարած Ձեր հղումով Դուք հեշտությամբ ուրացաք մեր սուրբերի թողած գրական-աստվածաբանական վիթխարի ժառանգությունը (ես Գրիգոր Տաթևացու ֆունդամենտալ գործերից եմ խոսում, իսկ Դուք ասում եք` վիկիպեդիա), ապա ես Ձեզ կպատասխանեմ "հանրագիտարանային" մակարդակով: Խնդրեմ, բացեք "Քրիստոնյա Հայաստան" հանրագիտարանի "Վարդապետություն" հոդվածը և կարդացեք, որ "ուղղափառ վարդապետությունն անհրաժեշտ է փրկության համար": Իսկ այդ վարդապետությունը ներառում է Քրիստոսի բնության մասին ուսմունքը: Եւ ուրեմն` Ձեր հարցի միանշանակ պատասխանը. քաղկեդոնական դավանանքով մարդը չի կարող փրկվել, ուրեմն գնալու է դժոխք: Եթե այդպես չլիներ, մեր Եկեղեցու հայրերը նրանց չէին նզովի: Բայց սա ՓՐԿՈՒԹՅԱՆ հարց է, և սուրբերը չէին կարող կեղծ սեր ցույց տալու համար մոլորեցնել մարդկանց:
> Այն էլ ասեմ, որ փրկության համար ուղղափառ վարդապետության կարևորությունը  բխում է ԱՎԵՏԱՐԱՆԻՑ (Պողոս առաքյալի թղթերից, հերձվածողների մասին նրա ասածներից, ինչպես նաև Հովհաննու Հայտնության մեջ Քրիստոսի խոսքից):
> 
> ...


Ես կոչ արեցի նաև խոնարհ լինել և հնազանդ: Արդյոք այդ ամենի մասին չեք կարդացել թե Հարանց վարքում թե այլուր: Վստահ եղեք, եթե դուք կարդացել եք բոլոր այն գրքերը որոնց մասին ասում եք , ապա ես էլ հաստատ կողքով չեմ անցել: 
Հուսամ մի օր կսովորեք քահանայի հետ խոսել: Իսկ մինչ այդ Աստված քեզ պահապան:

_Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Հայր իսկ մեր եկեղեցոքւմ կան լեզու խոացող մարդի՞կ


Եթե Աստծուն պետք լինի, որպեսզի այդպիսիք լինեն, որով Աստծո փառքը կավելանա և եկեղեցին կամրանա, ապա կլինեն:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Օրհնեցեք Տեր Հայր,
> Արդո՞ք հավատքը մեզանից անկախ է, որ տրվում է մեզ (այսինքն կոնկրետ մարդու): Չէ որ խորը անկեղծ հավատք ունեցող մարդը կարող է պնդել, որ այդ հավատքը ինքը իրենից չի որ ունի, կամ որ հնարել է դա ինքը իր համար... Այլ դա իրենից՝ այդ մեղավոր մարդու հետ չհամեմատվող, անսահման բարձր, զորավոր, կենդանարար մի մեեեեծ նվեր է, որ կոնկրետ ինձ տրվել է շաաաատ դժվար ճանապարհներով, երկար ժամանակում, դժվար իրավիճակներից հետո: Մինչ այդ էլ մանկուց կարծես սիրտս ձգտում էր դեպի Նա, սակայն մոտենում էի նրան միայն կյանքի դժվար իրավիճակներում: 
> Քանի որ Աստված մեր համար այդքաաաան անհրաժեշտ է ինչու բոլոր մարդկիկ էլ ի վերջո Նրա օգնությամբ չեն դառնում հաստատապես դէպի Նա եւ պատասխանում այս ՄԵԾ սիրույն: Համաձայն եմ, որ դրա համար նաեւ մեր կամքն է անհրաժեշտ: Նա բոլորի՞ս է ձգում դեպի իրեն: 
> Ինչու են մարդիկ հորինում իրենց համար իրենց  «աստծուն» եւ հավատում իրենց հորինածին՝ այսինքն իրենց, իսկ այդ դեպքում դրանից այն կողմ իրենք չեն կարող գնալ...
> Հասկանում եմ, որ սխալ է այս ամենով մտահոգվելը, քանի որ ինքս իմ հետ պայքարում դեռ պիտի հաղթեմ... որը  դժվար է շատ հաճախ: Ի վերջո Աստծո ճանապարհները քննելը չենք կարող: Խնդրում եմ ուղղեք իմ մտքերը, մտահոգությունները որպեսզի ի վերջո դա բարի պտուղ տա... Աստվածահաճո գործի վերածվի, .....  
> Դժվար է տեսնել մարդկանց, որոնք իրենք իրենց են հավատում, ու պնդում են որ բոլոր մարդիկ հավատում են իրենց հորինած  «աստծուն»: Չէ որ ի վերջո այդպես մտածող մարդը եւ անկեղծ հավատք ունեցողը հավասար են Աստծո առաջ: Եւ ամենակարեւորը պետք է նման մարդկանց հետ խոսել այս թեմայով, միգուցե դա վնասի թե ինձ թե իրեն:
> ՈՒ ինչու եթե հարց է առաջանում միշտ  պատասխանը փնտրում եմ Աստծո խոսքի մեջ, իսկ չհավատացողը ամեն տեղ, բացի Նրանում........Կա սատանա .. երեւի դա հաշվի չեն առնու՞մ:


Կարինա ջան, քո հարցի մեջ կա նաև պատասխան, սատանան կա, գոյություն ունի և չի կարելի նրան թերագնահատել, քանզի նա ջանք չի խնայում մարդուն հեռացնել Ճշմարիտ և միակ Աստծո ճանաչողության ճանապարհից: Այո հավատքը Աստծուց է տրված մարդուն, սակայն մարդիկ այդ հավատքը "օգտագործում են" սպառողական նպատակներով, նրանց ամենևին էլ պետք չի Աստված որը պահանջում է փոխվել, զարգանալ հոգեպես, դառնալ ավելի հոգևոր քան աշխարհիկ:Այդ իսկ պատճառով մարդիկ հորինում են իրենց "աստվածներին", իրենց հարմար և համապատասխանող: Աստված գնում է բոլորին ընդառաջ, սակայն Աստված երբեք մարդուն չի ստիպի իր կամքին հակառակ հավատալ, թեպետ Իրեն համար դա ամենևին էլ անհնար չէ: Աստված կանգնած է յուրաքանչյուրիս դռան առաջ, հոգու դռան առաջ. մեկ անգամ բախել է այն. մնում է մենք բացենք և ներս ընդունենք:
*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------


## Benadad

> Եթե Աստծուն պետք լինի, որպեսզի այդպիսիք լինեն, որով Աստծո փառքը կավելանա և եկեղեցին կամրանա, ապա կլինեն:



Տեր Հայր, բայց եթե լինի ապա եկեղեցին /առաքելական/ ինչ վերաբերմունք կցուցաբերի այդ հոգևորականի նկատմա՞մբ

----------


## razmik21

> Որքան էլ մենք այլ եկեղեցիները, խոսքը գնում է ավանդական, առաքելահիմն եկեղեցիների մասին, հերձվածող ընդունենք, այնուամենայնիվ նրանք նույնպես Քրիստոսի հոտն են. Ըստ Ձեզ միայն Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին է , որ փրկության ճանապարհ է հարթում մարդկանց համար: Արդյոք այլ եկեղեցինրի հետևորդ լինելը նշանակում է դատապարտվել դժոխքի?


Տեր Հայր շատ հետաքրքիր էր ինձ համար ինչու եք մի դեպքում ժխտում այլ եկեղեցիների հավատացյալների փրկվելը՝ ՀԱԵ համարելով միակը, իսկ վերջին գրառման մեջ երբ պետք էր Ձեր պնդումը հիմնավորել, սկսեցիք խոսել այլ եկեղեցիներում հավատացյալների փրկության մասին… Սա երկակի ստանդա՞րտ է… 
Ինչու ՞ մի դեպքում առաջնային են համարում ազգային-"եկեղեցական" ավանդույթներն ու դրանցից բխող մտածելակերպը, իսկ մյուս դեպքում երբեմն առաջնային համարում Աստվածաշունչը.... Կարծում եմ, որպես "հոգևորական" պետք է կողմորոշվեք թե, որ տրամանբանությամբ եք առաջնորդվում. նախ Դուք և հետո առաջնորդում մյուսներին: 
Կա՛մ Աստվածաշունչ, կա՛մ ազգային ավանդական արժեքներ, որոնք շատ հարցերում ուղղակի չեն համընկնում:
Ես Ձեզ բազմիցս հարց եմ տվել, թե որո՞նք են այլ եկեղեցիների (խոսքս իրական աղանդների մասին չէ) գործունեության "սխալները", որոնցից ելնելով պատասխանատվություն եք վերցնում աղանդ անվանել դրանց: Եվ Դուք պատասխանել եք ընդամենը, որ այդպես եք անվանում նրա համար որովհետև "օտարածին" են, ոչ ազգային, ոչ առաքելական…
Մինչև Ձեր մեջ բերված գրառումը կարծում էի Դուք առաջնորդվում եք ավանդական արժեքներով, այլ ոչ թե Սուրբ գրքով, սակայն այս գրառումից հետո հարց առաջացավ, իրո՞ք Աստվածաշնչով եք առաջնորդվում, թե երբեմն արդարանալու համար մեջբերումներ եք օգտագործում…
Հարգանքներս...

----------

վրեժ62 (17.05.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Հայր, բայց եթե լինի ապա եկեղեցին /առաքելական/ ինչ վերաբերմունք կցուցաբերի այդ հոգևորականի նկատմա՞մբ


Այնպես ինչպես առաքյալների նկատմամբ. կընդուներ, կհարգեր, ամենուրեք կպատվեր Աստծո հրաշքի մասին:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Հայր շատ հետաքրքիր էր ինձ համար ինչու եք մի դեպքում ժխտում այլ եկեղեցիների հավատացյալների փրկվելը՝ ՀԱԵ համարելով միակը, իսկ վերջին գրառման մեջ երբ պետք էր Ձեր պնդումը հիմնավորել, սկսեցիք խոսել այլ եկեղեցիներում հավատացյալների փրկության մասին… Սա երկակի ստանդա՞րտ է… 
> Ինչու ՞ մի դեպքում առաջնային են համարում ազգային-"եկեղեցական" ավանդույթներն ու դրանցից բխող մտածելակերպը, իսկ մյուս դեպքում երբեմն առաջնային համարում Աստվածաշունչը.... Կարծում եմ, որպես "հոգևորական" պետք է կողմորոշվեք թե, որ տրամանբանությամբ եք առաջնորդվում. նախ Դուք և հետո առաջնորդում մյուսներին: 
> Կա՛մ Աստվածաշունչ, կա՛մ ազգային ավանդական արժեքներ, որոնք շատ հարցերում ուղղակի չեն համընկնում:
> Ես Ձեզ բազմիցս հարց եմ տվել, թե որո՞նք են այլ եկեղեցիների (խոսքս իրական աղանդների մասին չէ) գործունեության "սխալները", որոնցից ելնելով պատասխանատվություն եք վերցնում աղանդ անվանել դրանց: Եվ Դուք պատասխանել եք ընդամենը, որ այդպես եք անվանում նրա համար որովհետև "օտարածին" են, ոչ ազգային, ոչ առաքելական…
> Մինչև Ձեր մեջ բերված գրառումը կարծում էի Դուք առաջնորդվում եք ավանդական արժեքներով, այլ ոչ թե Սուրբ գրքով, սակայն այս գրառումից հետո հարց առաջացավ, իրո՞ք Աստվածաշնչով եք առաջնորդվում, թե երբեմն արդարանալու համար մեջբերումներ եք օգտագործում…
> Հարգանքներս...


Աստված օրհնի քեզ.
Ճիշտն ասած ես ինչ-որ չեմ հիշում, որ ասել եմ , թե փրկությունը հնարավոր է միայն Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու շնորհիվ: Եթե դու գրառումներից որևէ մեկում գտնես ապա խնդրում եմ ուղարկիր ինձ: Ինչ վերաբերում էԱստվածաշքւնչ և ազգային ավանդույթներ հարաբերությանը. Ես բազմիցս ասել եմ, որ մեր եկեղեցին հայի համար մատուցում 2 ծառայություն. նախ, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի խոսքի քարոզողն է և ըստ այդմ էլ հավատացյալի համար իր Խորհուրդներով ճանապարհ է հարթում առ Աստված, և սփյուռքի պարագային ծառայում է որպես ազգային-ավանդական արժեքների կրող և ջատագով:
 Եկեղեցին ՄԻՇՏ առաջնորդվել է Աստվածաշնչով, որից եթե ես մեջբերումներ եմ անում , ամենևին ոչ նրա համար, որ ցանկանում եմ արդարանալ, որի կարիքը ամենևին չունեմ, գոնե այս կայքում և ընդհանրապես: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է աղանդներին, ապա նրանք նույն Աստվածաշնչի կամայական մեկնաբանությունն են կատարում` մեծամասամբ, որի պատճառով, նաև ինչ-ինչ այլ իրենց հայտնի պատճառներով նրանք չեն միանում մեր եկեղեցուն և չեն կարող կոչվել ավանդական եկեղեցի, այլ մեր կողմից անվանվում են աղանդ, քանզի նաև մեր ընդունված դավանանքից շեղված են:
 Ինչ մնում է նրանց օտարածին լինելուն, ապա այո այդպես էլ կա: Նրանք ոչ թե օտարածին են դրա համար աղանդ: Ես այդ խոսքը օգտագործել եմ, որպեսզի ցույց տամ թե որքանով անաղարտ և ճշմարիտ է մեր եկեղեցու դավանանքը, որը երբևէ աղանդավորական հոսանք չի առաջացրել:
Ինչ վերաբերվում ինձ, ապա ես առաջնորվում եմ Աստվածաշնչով և եկեղեցու դավանանքով, որն ի դեպ բխել է նույն այս Գրքից և նաև քրիստոնեական արժեքների վրա , ասել է թե նույն Աստավածաշնչի , հիմված ազգային ավանդույթներով և արժեքներով: _Ինչպես որ վայել է հայ քրիստոնյային:_
*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա *

----------


## Skeptic

> Ես այդ խոսքը օգտագործել եմ, որպեսզի ցույց տամ թե որքանով անաղարտ և ճշմարիտ է մեր եկեղեցու դավանանքը, որը երբևէ աղանդավորական հոսանք չի առաջացրել:


Միգուցե` բացառությամբ պավլիկյան ու թոնդրակյան շարժումների՞...

----------


## Benadad

Տեր Հայր, նաեք ,երբ կարդում էի Սսի կաթողիկոսության ներկայիս կարգավիճակի վերաբերյալ հոդվածը, այնտեղ ասվում էր, որ այն ազատ կաթողիկոսություն է,բայց որոշակի հարցերում ճանաչում է Մայր Աթոռի գերագահությոյւնը, ինչն հարցերի մասին է խոսքը՞

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Միգուցե` բացառությամբ պավլիկյան ու թոնդրակյան շարժումների՞...


Թերևս, թեպետ շատերև հակված են մտածելու, որ այնուամենայնիվ նրանց սկիզբը դրսիցէ:

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Հայր, նաեք ,երբ կարդում էի Սսի կաթողիկոսության ներկայիս կարգավիճակի վերաբերյալ հոդվածը, այնտեղ ասվում էր, որ այն ազատ կաթողիկոսություն է,բայց որոշակի հարցերում ճանաչում է Մայր Աթոռի գերագահությոյւնը, ինչն հարցերի մասին է խոսքը՞


Այդ ավելի շատ կրում է ֆորմալ տեսք: Սսի կաթողիկոսությունը ընդունում է, որ Մեր Հայրապետը Ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոսն է: Մնացյալ բոլոր հարցերում այն ինքնուրույն է: Նաև դավանաբանական խնդիրների շուրջ նա չի կարող ինքնուրույն ժողովներ գումարել:
*Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------


## Benadad

> Այդ ավելի շատ կրում է ֆորմալ տեսք: Սսի կաթողիկոսությունը ընդունում է, որ Մեր Հայրապետը Ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոսն է: Մնացյալ բոլոր հարցերում այն ինքնուրույն է: Նաև դավանաբանական խնդիրների շուրջ նա չի կարող ինքնուրույն ժողովներ գումարել:
> *Օրհնությամբ Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*


շնորհակալություն տեր Հայր, ուրեմն նույն կարգավիճակում է նաև մյուս ՝ Երուսաղեմի և Կ.Պոլսի պատրիարքությունները՞

----------


## kyahi

տեր հայր մի հարց ունեմ,օրինակի համար ինչու՞ երբ մտնում ես եկեղեցի տեր հայրը միշտ լինում է իր համար առանձնացված սենյակում ու ենթադրենք ես ուզում եմ, որ ինձ օրհնի նա չկա, միթե ես պետք է ման գամ եկեղեցու ինչ-որ մի սենյակում տեր հորը: Ու ևս մի բան ի՞նչ իրավունքով է եկեղեցու հավաքարարը իրեն իրավունք վերապահում գոռալ մեկի վրա ով նստած է եկեղեցում, ուղղակի ոտքը ոտքին դրած ու մի բան էլ ամբողջ մարդկանց առաջ վիրավորի ասելով, որ դուք չեք հարգում Աստծո տունը, ինչքանով տեղյակ եմ հավաքարարը  այդպիսի իրավունքներ չունի ու սա միայն մի եկեղեցում չեմ հանդիպել: հա մի բան էլ, եթե ըստ եկեղեցու օրնեքների կինը պետք է գլխաշորով մտնի, ապա ինչու՞ չկա համապատասխան օրենք, որպեսզի այդ կարգը լինի, եթե մինչև այս չկա արդյո՞ք դա չի նշանակում, որ դա պարտադիր չէ…

----------


## Ter Hayr

> շնորհակալություն տեր Հայր, ուրեմն նույն կարգավիճակում է նաև մյուս ՝ Երուսաղեմի և Կ.Պոլսի պատրիարքությունները՞


Ոչ, Պատրիարքական աթոռների պարագային այդպես չէ: Այո նրանք ինքնուրույն են, սակայն կախվածությունը ֆորմալ չէ: Պատրիարքները չեն կարող եկեղեցու հետ կապված գլոբալ խնդիրները լուծել առանց Մայր Աթոռի համաձայնության: Մայր Աթոռ և նվիրապետական այդ երկու աթոռների այս տեսակ վիճակը գալիս է նաև տվյալ երկրների պետական մոտեցումներից այդ աթոռների նկատմամբ:

*Օրհնությամբ `Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------


## Ter Hayr

> տեր հայր մի հարց ունեմ,օրինակի համար ինչու՞ երբ մտնում ես եկեղեցի տեր հայրը միշտ լինում է իր համար առանձնացված սենյակում ու ենթադրենք ես ուզում եմ, որ ինձ օրհնի նա չկա, միթե ես պետք է ման գամ եկեղեցու ինչ-որ մի սենյակում տեր հորը: Ու ևս մի բան ի՞նչ իրավունքով է եկեղեցու հավաքարարը իրեն իրավունք վերապահում գոռալ մեկի վրա ով նստած է եկեղեցում, ուղղակի ոտքը ոտքին դրած ու մի բան էլ ամբողջ մարդկանց առաջ վիրավորի ասելով, որ դուք չեք հարգում Աստծո տունը, ինչքանով տեղյակ եմ հավաքարարը  այդպիսի իրավունքներ չունի ու սա միայն մի եկեղեցում չեմ հանդիպել: հա մի բան էլ, եթե ըստ եկեղեցու օրնեքների կինը պետք է գլխաշորով մտնի, ապա ինչու՞ չկա համապատասխան օրենք, որպեսզի այդ կարգը լինի, եթե մինչև այս չկա արդյո՞ք դա չի նշանակում, որ դա պարտադիր չէ…



Հարգելիս, չմոռանանք որ Տեր Հայրն էլ է մարդ, և կարող է հոգնել, կամ նստել կամենա, կամ էլ հաց ուտի: Եւ պետք չէ ծուլանալ, և վստահ եմ , եթե մի փոքր համբերեք ապա քահանան ձեզ կմոտենա: պետք չէ այդպիսի պահանջատիրական դիրքում լինել: Լավ?
Հավաքարարի պարագային համաձայն եմ, սխալ են անում որ ինչպես ասում ես նկատողություն անելիս գոռում են, կարելի է մեղմ ասել: Ինչ վերաբերում է գլխաշորով լինելուն եկեղեցում, ապա վստահ եմ , որ մեր կանաց և աղջիկների մեծամասնությունից էլ ավելի գիտեն, որ եկեղեցի մտնելիս պետք է գլխաշոր ունենան: Բայց չգիտես ինչու , մեր հայկական ավանդույթի, "սենց էլ կլինի " կամ "Աստված սրտիս է նայում , այլ ոչ գլխաշորիս " համաձայն շատերը ծուլանում են և չեն կարևորում այս պարագան: Բայց մեկ բան պետք է հիշենք և սա Ավետարանական պատգամ է ,- ով քչի մեջ է հավատարիմ, շատի մեջ էլ հավատարիմ կլինի:
_Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա_

----------

kyahi (23.05.2010)

----------


## Benadad

տեր Հայր, մի այդպիսի բան էլ ես եմ նկատել մեր քաղաքի կաթողիկե եկեղեցում՝ հավաքարարաը վառվաճ մոմերը արագ արագ մարելով հավաքում գնում  է, արդյոք դա ճիշտ քայլ է , երբ օրինակա ես գնում մոմ եմ վառում , ու իմ վառած մոմը հավաքարարաը նմիջապես հետո մարում է և գցում աղբարկղը

----------


## My World My Space

Օրհնյա Տե՛ր հայր,
Տեր հայր, խնդրում եմ մեկնաբանեք հետևյալ միտքը



> *  "Երանի հոգով աղքատներին, որովհետև նրանցն է երկնքի արքայությունը"  Ավետարան ըստ Մատթեոսի 5:3*


Հոգով աղքատները` դեբիլներն են (հիվանդությունն ի նկատի ունեմ), կամ մերօրյա Դեբիլները, որոնց մասին կարելի է հաճախ լսել "Ոչ խելք ունի, ոչ մեղք":
Լինել հոգով աղքատ, ըստ տրամաբանության նշանակում է նաև հասու չլինել Տիրոջ խոսքին, բայց չէ՞ որ ասված է, որ միայն Հիսուսով կարելի է հավիտենական կյանք գտնել:

կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ

----------

Tig (31.05.2010)

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Օրհնյա Տե՛ր հայր,
> Տեր հայր, խնդրում եմ մեկնաբանեք հետևյալ միտքը
> 
> 
> Հոգով աղքատները` դեբիլներն են (հիվանդությունն ի նկատի ունեմ), կամ մերօրյա Դեբիլները, որոնց մասին կարելի է հաճախ լսել "Ոչ խելք ունի, ոչ մեղք":
> Լինել հոգով աղքատ, ըստ տրամաբանության նշանակում է նաև հասու չլինել Տիրոջ խոսքին, բայց չէ՞ որ ասված է, որ միայն Հիսուսով կարելի է հավիտենական կյանք գտնել:
> 
> կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ


 Հոգով աղքատ նշանակում է հոգով ձերբազատված լինել մեղքից: Այս խոսքի լրացումն է մյուսը, որն ասում է թե սրտով մաքուրները Աստծո տեսությանը կարժանանան: Իսկ սրտով մաքուր նաև նշանակում է կատարել աստվածահաճո գործեր; քանզի Ավետարանն իսկ ասում է, սրտից , ասել է թե հոգուց են բղուն այն ամեն գեղեցիկը, ինչով մարդ կարողանում է նմանվել իր Արարչին: Այնպես որ մի խորշեք երբևէ դառնալ հոգով աղքատ:
*Օրհնությամբ` Տեր Շմավոն քահանա*

----------


## Mephistopheles

Տեր Հայր, Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին ընդունու՞մ է էվոլյուցիան… թե՞ ընդունում է Արարման Վարկածը…

Շնորհակալ եմ

----------


## Ter Hayr

> Տեր Հայր, Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին ընդունու՞մ է էվոլյուցիան… թե՞ ընդունում է Արարման Վարկածը…
> 
> Շնորհակալ եմ


Արարարումը վարկած չէ, այլ իրականություն.
Իսկ հարցը որ տվեցիք, ինչ պատասխան էիք ակնկալում?
*
Օրհնությամբ` Տեր շմավոն քահանա*

----------

Benadad (19.06.2010), Hayazn (13.10.2011), My World My Space (17.06.2010), razmik21 (17.06.2010), Vook (17.06.2010), wem (06.03.2011), Լեո (03.12.2010), յոգի (17.06.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Արարարումը վարկած չէ, այլ իրականություն.


Ինչո՞վ է իրականություն, ուղղակի հավատում եք ու վերջ, բայց դա համարել իրականություն շատ կոպիտ է ասված ու իրականությանը մոտ չէ: Իսկ ի՞նչ փաստեր կարո՞ղ եք բերել, որ մարդիկ ընդունեն, այլ ոչ թե կուրորեն հավատան:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.06.2010), Skeptic (17.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արարարումը վարկած չէ, այլ իրականություն.
> *Իսկ հարցը որ տվեցիք, ինչ պատասխան էիք ակնկալում*?
> *
> Օրհնությամբ` Տեր շմավոն քահանա*


հիմնավոր պատասխան էի սպասում

----------

kyahi (17.06.2010), Skeptic (17.06.2010), Հիդրոգեն (20.02.2011), յոգի (17.06.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Բարև ձեզ հարգելի Տեր Հայր, հարցս հետևյալն է.
Ես մի ծանոթ ունեմ, որ երբ նա մտնում է եկեղեցի հանկարծակի սկսում է արտասվել, նրա աչքերին երևում են արցունքի կաթիլները, ինչպես եք բացատրում այս երևույթը: Նախապես նշեմ, որ դա տեղի է ունենում անկախ նրա կամքից, և նա լրիվ առողջ է:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.06.2010)

----------


## Շաքէ

3արգելի քահանայ
Ըստ մեր Առաքելական եկեղեցու երբ մարդը մահանում է արդեօ՞ք նրա հոգին կենդանի է եւ կարող է զգալ  իր անմիջական հարազատների դժւարութունները եւ անհանգստութիւնները կամ հասկանու՞մ է այս աշխարհում պատահած իրողութիւնները :

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. Մի շարք գրառումներ ջնջվել են, հեղինակները՝ տուգանվել: Կրկնում եմ. թեման նախատեսված է միայն քահանային հարցեր ուղղելու և պատասխաններ ստանալու համար: Որոշ դեպքերում թույլատրելի են հավելյալ հարցեր ուղղելը, եթե պատասխանը չի բավարարել կամ պարզաբանման կարիք ունի: Սակայն ոչ մի դեպքում թեման չպիտի վերածվի բանավեճի, իսկ քահանայի նկատմամբ պետք է պահպանվի անհրաժեշտ հարգանք:*

----------

Ambrosine (19.06.2010), Chuk (19.06.2010), wem (06.03.2011), Լեո (03.12.2010), Ձայնալար (05.09.2010)

----------


## wem

Հարգարժան Տեր Հայր,
երբ որ մարդիկ մահանում են, իրենց հոգիները ո՞րտեղ են գնում մինչև ահեղ դադաստանի օրը:
Շնորհակալություն:

----------

Benadad (21.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Տեր Հայր, քանի որ Արարման Վարկածը վարկած չեք համարվում այլ համարում եք իրականություն, ապա.

1. պե՞տք է այն դասավանդել դպրոցներում էվոլյուցիայի փոխարեն թե՞ ոչ
2. և եթե պետք է դասավանդել ապա ո՞ր առարկայի շրջանակներում, կենսաբանությա՞ն, թե մեկ այլ … (հարցը վերաբերվում է նաև բժշկական ինստիտուտի դասերին)
3. ինչպիսի՞ն եք պատկերացնում եկեղեցու դերն այս հարցում

Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար

----------

Ariadna (12.07.2010), kyahi (12.07.2010), Leo Negri (26.06.2010), Skeptic (26.06.2010), VisTolog (26.06.2010)

----------


## Edera

Հարգելի Տեր  Հայր,
Ես, ինչպես և ցանակացած մահկանցու բազմաթիվ մեղքեր եմ գործել իմ կյանքի ընթացքում, և դրանցից մի երկուսը առավել ցավ են պատճառել և պատճառում հոգուս: Դրանք անգիտակցաբար եմ արել և իսկապես զղջացել ու զղջում եմ: Գուցե նաև չափազանցնում եմ իմ գործած մեղքերի մեծ լինելը, սակայն միևնույն է դրանք մեղք եմ համարում: Զատկի ժամանակ ծոմ եմ պահել և ապաշխարել` մասնակցելով ընդհանուր խոստովանության: Ողջ սրտով հավատում եմ Աստծուն և գիտեմ, որ Նա ներել է ինձ, սակայն ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում հանգիստ գտնել, ամեն անգամ, երբ կրկին հիշում եմ դրանց մասին, ցավ եմ ապրում և կրկին ներում հայցում: Խնդրում եմ ասեք, արդյոք պետք է գնալ անհատական խոստովանության, թե ընդհանուր խոստովանությունն արդեն բավական է եղել և պարզապես պետք է ամեն ինչ անել, որպեսզի մոռանամ դրանց մասին: Եվ ինձ միշտ հետաքրքրում է այն, թե արդյոք մի բանի դիմաց ներում ստանալու համար Աստծուն անընդհատ աղոթել չի? նշանակում, որ դու ակամա կասկածում ես, թե նա քեզ ներել է և էլի ու էլի շարունակում ես աղոթել: Բազմիցս լսել եմ, որ Աստծուն ի սրտե աղոթելուց հետո պետք է հանգիստ լինել, որ արդեն ներված ես և չի կարելի անընդհատ միևնույն հարցով (աղոթքով) դիմել Նրան: Կա? նման բան և ինչպես անեմ, որպեսզի ի վերջո հանգիստ գտնեմ:

----------

wem (13.07.2010)

----------


## Էդգար

Տէր հայր ինչու են հնում սատանային համարել ԱՐէգակ (խօսքը Գրիգոր Տաթեւացու մասին է):

----------

Tig (07.09.2010)

----------


## Aware

Հարգելի քահանա, ինձ հետաքրքրում է` ինչ խորհուրդ ունի թաղման քելեխի ժամանակ բաժակաճառից հետո բաժակները` միայն մատներով միմյանց խփելը ? Ինչն է պատճառը,որ մյուս առիթներում բաժակների` միմյանց կպնելը կարելի է,իսկ էս դեպքում ոչ??

----------


## Արևածագ

Մի շաբաթ հետո պետք է մկրտվենք: Մկրտությունը կատարելու է հայ քահանան: Ինձ հետաքրքրում է՝ ռուսական եկեղեցու կողմից արդեն իսկ օրհնված խաչը կարելի՞ է օգտագործել այդ մկրտության ժամանակ:

----------


## hovohomo

Հարգելի Տեր Հայր,  
1 ինչպե՞ս բազմացավ մարդկությունը, չէ՞  որ Ադամի ու Եվայի եղբայրասպան որդին մեկի հետ պետք է ամուսնանար, եվ այն էլ ոչ իր արյունակցի, (քանզի դա սրբապղծություն պետք է լիներ),
2 եթե Եվան ենթարկվեր Աստծո հրահանգին եվ չուտեր արգելված պտուղը, մարդիկ մինչև օրս չպիտի՞  տարբերեին լավը ու վատից,
Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ

----------


## Benadad

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU1vao19Nzk
 Օրհնեցեք Տեհ Հյր, Տեր Հայր այս վիդեօյում ինչ են երգում ապագա քահանանե՞րը, ինչ ո՞ր երդման արարողություն է՞

----------


## Լեո

Տե՛ր Հայր, խնդրում եմ պատասխանեք հետևյալ հարցիս.

Երբ Աստված մարդկանց համար սահմանում էր մաքուր և պիղծ կենդանիները, նա, ի թիվս այլ կենդանիների, մարդու համար պիղծ համարեց նաև ճագարը և խոզը՝ պատվիրելով չուտել դրանց միսը: Բայց ինչպես գիտենք, համարյա ողջ քրիստոնյա աշխարհը ուտում է հիշյալ կենդանիների միսը: Արդյո՞ք դա մեղսագործություն չէ: 

Շնորհակալություն:

----------

Աբելյան (20.02.2011)

----------


## Morg

Ինչ տարբերություն կա Առաքելական ու Ավետարանչական եկեղեցիների միջև?Հիմա կան արդյոք Աստծո կողմից ուղարկված մարդիք, որոնք կանխագուշակում են ապագան ու կարողանում են Աստծո հովանավորությամբ ճիշտ խորհուրդներ տան մարդկանց?

----------


## McGregor

Բարև ձեզ: 
Պատահաբար հայտնաբերեցի այս ֆորումը, շատ ուրախացա և սրտանց ողջունում եմ ձեզ: Այս և նմանատիպ ֆորումները հանդիսանում են հրաշալի հնարավորություն հարցերի և պատասխանների միջոցով հստակորեն պատկերացնել մեր դերը կյանքում և կրոնի դերը մեր կյանքում: 
Թույլ տվեք մի հարց տալ, ես շատ հավատում եմ Աստծուն, Քրիստոնեությանը և մեծ հավատքով կնքվել եմ: Վերջերս մասնակցեցի մի կնունքի արարողությանը, որտեղ քահանան կնքվողին ասեց, որ շրջվի դեպի արևմուտք և երեք անգամ կրկնի, թե նա հրաժարվում է սատանայից: Շատ գեղեցիկ և ազդեցիկ պահ էր: Սակայն, ես ակնթարթորեն հիշեցի իմ կնունքը և ներկա գտնողներից ճշտելուց հետո հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ քահանան իմ կնունքի ժամանակ ուղղակի չարեց դա: Շատ անհանգստացա, կարդացի կնունքներ կատարելու ցավոք ռուսերեն ընթացակարգը/հայերենը չկա համացանցում/ և հասկացա, որ կնքման արարողության այդ բաղկացուցիչը կա նաև ուղղափառ եկեղեցում: Այսպիսով ես չափազանց անհանգիստ եմ դրա համար, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ հավատով լի, որ կամքը Աստծո իրականությունն է իմ: Շատ եմ խնդրում, հարգելի հոգեվորականներ, կմեկնաբանեք իմ իրավիճակում ինչպես վարվել?
Կանխավ շնորհակալություն

----------


## Հիդրոգեն

Ter Hayr, պատկերացրեք մի երկիր որպես պետական կրոն է ընդունել մի կրոն, համաձայն որի եթե մարդը ձախ ձեռքի գոնե մեկ մատին մատանի չի կրում, նա մեղք է գործում։ Այդ երկրի բնակչության մի մասը չի դավանում այդ կրոնին, սակայն մեծամանսությունը չափազանց հավատացող է։ 
Որոշ ժամանակ անց այդ երկրի կրոնական առաջնորդները որոշում են տեղեկացնել ժողովրդին, որ մատանի չկրողները ոչ միայն ինքներն են մեղք գործում, այլև նրանց պատճառով մեղսավոր են դառնում նաև հասարակության նորմալ հավատացյալները։
Առաջնորդները նաև կոչ են անում օրենք հաստատել, համաձայն որի առանց ձախ ձեռքին մատանի կրելու հասարակություն դուրս գալն անօրինական կլինի և կպատժվի ազատազրկմամբ։ Արդյունքում հավատացյալ հասարակությունը ստիպում է կառավարությանը հաստատել համապատասխան օրենքը, և արդյունքում որոշ մարդիկ սահմանափակվում են իրենց իրավունքների մեջ այն կրոնի պատճառով, որն իրենցը չէ։
Ինչպե՞ս դուք կգնահատեիք այդ առաջնորդների վարած քաղաքականությունը։
Ի՞նչ գնահատական դա կարող էր ստանալ հայոց եկեղեցու կողմից։

----------


## Տեր_Համբարձում

> Բարև ձեզ հարգելի Տեր Հայր, հարցս հետևյալն է.
> Ես մի ծանոթ ունեմ, որ երբ նա մտնում է եկեղեցի հանկարծակի սկսում է արտասվել, նրա աչքերին երևում են արցունքի կաթիլները, ինչպես եք բացատրում այս երևույթը: Նախապես նշեմ, որ դա տեղի է ունենում անկախ նրա կամքից, և նա լրիվ առողջ է:


Հարգելի մասնակից, ասեմ որ նմանօրինակ դեպքերը շատ են հանդիպում, ամեն դեպքում դրանում աննոռմալ ոչինչ չկա: Երեևույթի պատճառները շատ տարբեր կարող են լինել, խորհուրդս է որպեսզի այդ անձը խոսի մի որևիցե քահանյի հետ:
Օրհնություններով Տեր Համբարձում Դանիելյան

----------

հովարս (28.06.2012), Նաիրուհի (30.05.2011)

----------


## Տեր_Համբարձում

> Հարգելի Տեր  Հայր,
> Ես, ինչպես և ցանակացած մահկանցու բազմաթիվ մեղքեր եմ գործել իմ կյանքի ընթացքում, և դրանցից մի երկուսը առավել ցավ են պատճառել և պատճառում հոգուս: Դրանք անգիտակցաբար եմ արել և իսկապես զղջացել ու զղջում եմ: Գուցե նաև չափազանցնում եմ իմ գործած մեղքերի մեծ լինելը, սակայն միևնույն է դրանք մեղք եմ համարում: Զատկի ժամանակ ծոմ եմ պահել և ապաշխարել` մասնակցելով ընդհանուր խոստովանության: Ողջ սրտով հավատում եմ Աստծուն և գիտեմ, որ Նա ներել է ինձ, սակայն ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում հանգիստ գտնել, ամեն անգամ, երբ կրկին հիշում եմ դրանց մասին, ցավ եմ ապրում և կրկին ներում հայցում: Խնդրում եմ ասեք, արդյոք պետք է գնալ անհատական խոստովանության, թե ընդհանուր խոստովանությունն արդեն բավական է եղել և պարզապես պետք է ամեն ինչ անել, որպեսզի մոռանամ դրանց մասին: Եվ ինձ միշտ հետաքրքրում է այն, թե արդյոք մի բանի դիմաց ներում ստանալու համար Աստծուն անընդհատ աղոթել չի? նշանակում, որ դու ակամա կասկածում ես, թե նա քեզ ներել է և էլի ու էլի շարունակում ես աղոթել: Բազմիցս լսել եմ, որ Աստծուն ի սրտե աղոթելուց հետո պետք է հանգիստ լինել, որ արդեն ներված ես և չի կարելի անընդհատ միևնույն հարցով (աղոթքով) դիմել Նրան: Կա? նման բան և ինչպես անեմ, որպեսզի ի վերջո հանգիստ գտնեմ:


 Անհատական խոստովանությունը շատ կարևոր է յուրաքանչյուր անձի համար: Եվ իմ բարի խորհուրդն է ձեզ՝ ունենալ խոստովանահայր, որը ձեզ զերծ կպահի նմանատիպ կասկածներից:

----------

Նաիրուհի (30.05.2011)

----------


## Տեր_Համբարձում

> Հարգելի քահանա, ինձ հետաքրքրում է` ինչ խորհուրդ ունի թաղման քելեխի ժամանակ բաժակաճառից հետո բաժակները` միայն մատներով միմյանց խփելը ? Ինչն է պատճառը,որ մյուս առիթներում բաժակների` միմյանց կպնելը կարելի է,իսկ էս դեպքում ոչ??


Ի տարբերություն մնացած արարողակարգերի, երբ հավաքվում ենք սեղանի շուրջ միաբանվելով, թաղման հոգեհացը բավականաչափ տարբերվում է մյուս բոլոր արարողակարգերից՝ նրանով, որ բոլորը միաբերան հավաքվում են Աստծո ողորմությունը խնդրելու՝ հանգուցյալի հոգու համար: Այս մոտեցումն է, որ մեզ ստիպում է լուռ մրմունջ կատարելու՝ հեռացնելով ուրախությունը և ցնծությունը, ինչը հատուկ է ուրախ սեղաններին:

----------

Նաիրուհի (30.05.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

Տեր Համբարձում, մի էսպիսի հարց ունեմ. Պատարագի ժամանակ ե՞րբ է ավելի ճիշտ, որ կատարվի մեղքերի խոստովանությունը… Հ.Գ. Այսօր տարբեր եկեղեցիներում այդ տարբեր ժամանակ է կատարվում ու ի՞նչով է դա պայմանավորված

----------


## Տեր_Համբարձում

> Տեր Համբարձում, մի էսպիսի հարց ունեմ. Պատարագի ժամանակ ե՞րբ է ավելի ճիշտ, որ կատարվի մեղքերի խոստովանությունը… Հ.Գ. Այսօր տարբեր եկեղեցիներում այդ տարբեր ժամանակ է կատարվում ու ի՞նչով է դա պայմանավորված


Շնորհակալություն հարցի համար:
Սովորաբար խոսովանությունը պատարագի ժամանակ անհրաժեշտ է Սբ. Հաղորդություն ընդունելու համար, և անձը խոստովանության պետք է մասնակցի մինչ Սբ. Հաղորդությանը մոտենալը, մեր եկեղեցիներում ընդհանրական խոստովանությունը կատարվում է նախքան հաղորդություն ընդունելը, որպեսզի բոլոր պատրաստվածները մասնակից լինեն Սբ. Հաղորդությանը: Այն կատարում են անմիջապես հաղորդությունից առաջ: Կարևորը ոչ թե խոստովանություն կատարելու ժամանակահատվածն է այլ մինչ հաղորդվելը խոստովանության մասնակցելը:
Օրհնություններով Տեր Համբարձում Դանիելյան

----------

Նարե91 (31.05.2011)

----------


## Erkrazi

Տեր  Հայր,  կխնդրեի  որ  մեկնաբանեք, թե   ինչ  նպատակ  է  հետապնդում  Ավետարանի  սկզբում  պորտերի  թվարկումը',  Աբրահամից  մինչև  Հովսեփ,  և  դրան   հետևող  պնդումը,  որ  Հիսուսը  Հովսեփից չե:Արդյոք  այդ  տրամաբանությունից  չի  հետևում, որ  Հովսեփը  եղջրակիր  է,  քանզի  կուսածնությունը(պարթենոգենեզ)  մարդկանց  մոտ  բացառվում է:

Նախօրոք  շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Adriano

Տեր Հայր լսել եմ, որ ամուսնության քավորը պետք է ամուսնացած լինի: Որքանով է դա համապատասխանում իրականությանը և եթե կա այդպիսի սահմանափակում, որն է դրա իմաստը: 
Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար:

----------


## My World My Space

Սեփական քավորական փորձից ասեմ, որ ցանակալի ա , բայց ոչ պարտադիր։ Նման դեպքում եկեղեցում քավորի կողքին կնոջ փոխարեն կանգնում է քավորի մայրը։

Պարտադիր լինելը բացատրվում է ամուսնական և ընտանեկան փորձ ունենալով, որով կարող է օգտակար լինել իր սանիկների նորաստեղծ ընտանիքին

----------

keyboard (27.06.2012)

----------


## հովարս

Ամուսնության քավորը եկեղեցական խնդիր չի, ավելի շատ սոցիալական խնդիր է    (եթե ծաղրանքով և անհարգանքով չվարվեին ոմանք, գուցե մի քահանա հիմա պատասխաներ)

----------

keyboard (28.06.2012)

----------


## Elmo

հարգանքներս Տեր Հայր.

Աստված Սոդոմն ու Գոմորը կործանեց այնտեղ տիրող անբարոյական բարքերի (ինչքան որ ես գիտեմ նաև համասեռամոլության) պատճառով: Իսկ հիմա որոշ երկրներում եկեղեցին ամուսնացնում է համասեռամոլներին: Հիմա այդ եկեեցին Աստծո տուն կարո՞ղ է համարվել: Իսկ համասոռամոլ ամուսնացնող եկեղեցականը կարո՞ղ է Աստծո մարդ համարվել: Ձեր վերաբերմունքը ինչպիսի՞ն է այս հարցի նկտամմաբ: Ինչպե՞ս մենք վերաբերվենք այդ երևույթին: և արդյո՞ք մի օր հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին էլ կարող է վարվել այդպես(ամուսնացնել համասեռամոլներին): 
Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> հարգանքներս Տեր Հայր.
> 
> Աստված Սոդոմն ու Գոմորը կործանեց այնտեղ տիրող անբարոյական բարքերի (ինչքան որ ես գիտեմ նաև համասեռամոլության) պատճառով: Իսկ հիմա որոշ երկրներում եկեղեցին ամուսնացնում է համասեռամոլներին: Հիմա այդ եկեեցին Աստծո տուն կարո՞ղ է համարվել: Իսկ համասոռամոլ ամուսնացնող եկեղեցականը կարո՞ղ է Աստծո մարդ համարվել: Ձեր վերաբերմունքը ինչպիսի՞ն է այս հարցի նկտամմաբ: Ինչպե՞ս մենք վերաբերվենք այդ երևույթին: և արդյո՞ք մի օր հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին էլ կարող է վարվել այդպես(ամուսնացնել համասեռամոլներին): 
> Շնորհակալություն:


Բա էդ պետություններին ինչի չի կործանում?

----------


## anga

Տեր Հայր եթե զույգերից մեկը հայ չէ,պսակը Հայ առաքեական եկեղեցում ինչպե՞ս է օրհնվում ։ Նախապես շնորհակալություն։

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Տեր Հայր եթե զույգերից մեկը հայ չէ,պսակը Հայ առաքեական եկեղեցում ինչպե՞ս է օրհնվում ։ Նախապես շնորհակալություն։


Օ՜ որդյակ իմ, հոռի ա լինելու էտ դեպքում




> Տեր-Սահակ քահանան` անցած տարի Էջմիածնում հայ հոգեւորականների ժողով է եղել, որի ընթացքում որոշվել է` Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցիներում խառնամուսնություններ չօրհնել:


Բայց զավակ իմ, մի տխրիր, մի հատ էլ վարիանտ կա.



> Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածնի ծիսահայեցակարգային գրասենյակի պատասխանատու Հայր Զաքարիա Բաղումյանը հավելյալ պարզաբանում է` որպեսզի մեկն ամուսնանա Հայ Եկեղեցու զավակի հետ պետք է դավանական նույնություն. «Մեր եկեղեցին ճանաչում է Արևելյան Ուղղափառ, Ուղղափառ և Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցիների կատարած մկրտությունները, մյուսների դեպքում բազում խնդիրներ կան և քննարկվում են առանձին»:


աղբյուր

Հ.Գ. Այնուամենայնիվ  Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու կորսված դավթարներից մեկում  ասվում էր՝«Եթե երկու սրտեր, վարդի թերթեր, սիրում են զմիմիյանց՝ ո՛չ կրոնը, ո՛չ ազգությունը, ո՛չ գույնը, նույնիսկ սեռը՝ կարևոր չեն: Ամեն

----------

John (30.01.2017), Life (13.11.2018), Վիշապ (03.02.2017)

----------


## anga

Ամեն  :Smile: 
Ինձ ավելի կոնկրետ փաստաթղթերի հետ կապված տեղեկություններ են հարկավոր , Մայր Աթոռում նման հարցերի համար ու՞մ է պետք  դիմել։

----------


## keyboard

> Ամեն 
> Ինձ ավելի կոնկրետ փաստաթղթերի հետ կապված տեղեկություններ են հարկավոր , Մայր Աթոռում նման հարցերի համար ու՞մ է պետք  դիմել։


Եկեղեցիներից մեկում մի 2 կոպեկ փող ես տալիս, մկրտության վկայական են գրում տալիս, դա տանում ես, օրհնում են, պսակում են, ոտերդ էլ պաչում ճամփում են:
ԼԱվ կլինի, որ էդ փողը քաղաքից հեռու եկեղեցիներից մեկում տաք տեր-տերին, համ իրան օգնած կլինեք, համ էլ ձեր վրա էժան կնստի, քաղաքի տեր-տերները բենտլի են քշում, գյուղինը էշով էլ են յոլա էթում, նենց որ, օօրհնեա ձեր պսակը:

----------

S.L.V. (04.02.2017)

----------


## anga

> Եկեղեցիներից մեկում մի 2 կոպեկ փող ես տալիս, մկրտության վկայական են գրում տալիս, դա տանում ես, օրհնում են, պսակում են, ոտերդ էլ պաչում ճամփում են:
> ԼԱվ կլինի, որ էդ փողը քաղաքից հեռու եկեղեցիներից մեկում տաք տեր-տերին, համ իրան օգնած կլինեք, համ էլ ձեր վրա էժան կնստի, քաղաքի տեր-տերները բենտլի են քշում, գյուղինը էշով էլ են յոլա էթում, նենց որ, օօրհնեա ձեր պսակը:


Պսակը Գեղարդի վանքում պետք է լինի ,այդպես ենք որոշել , ինձ մի փոքր անհանգստացնում է այն փաստը ,որ ձգձգվում է , 2 օր միայն օրենքներին ծանոթանալու համար Էջմիածին եմ գնացել, բայց ոչ մի քահանա նոռմալ պատասխան չտվեց՝ կամ պատարագ են անում , կամ տեղում չեն, կամ էլ նման բաների համար ժամանակ չունեն ։
 Շնորհակալ եմ շատ  :Smile:

----------


## keyboard

> Պսակը Գեղարդի վանքում պետք է լինի ,այդպես ենք որոշել , ինձ մի փոքր անհանգստացնում է այն փաստը ,որ ձգձգվում է , 2 օր միայն օրենքներին ծանոթանալու համար Էջմիածին եմ գնացել, բայց ոչ մի քահանա նոռմալ պատասխան չտվեց՝ կամ պատարագ են անում , կամ տեղում չեն, կամ էլ նման բաների համար ժամանակ չունեն ։
>  Շնորհակալ եմ շատ


Խնդրեմ, եթե «օրինական» եք ուզում, այսինքն ձեր կամ ձեր զույգի համար խնդիր չի ֆիկտիվ մկրտվելը, ապա կարող եք մկրտվել, այսինքն «դառնալ» քրիստոնեա, հետո պսակ անել:
Իրականում երկար բանավիճել եմ մի տգետ սարկավագի հետ, առ այն, որ Հովհաննես Մկրտիչը Քրիստոսին Հորդանանում մկրտելուց ոչ մի վկայական չտվեց ու ոչ մի անուն չկպրցեց:
Էդ ստահակը ինձ ասում ա, որ տիեզերական ժողովներ են լինում, որոնց ժամանակ որոշվում ա եկեղեցական փաստաթղթերի ու օրենքների հերթականությունը:
Մի խոսքով դա եկեղեցու համար «օրինական» տարբերակն է կամ ինչպես ասեցի, մի քանի կոպեկ տվեք, թոթղ մի մկրտության վկայական գրեն տան ու վերջ:
Նշեմ նաև, որ մկրտության ծեսը տևում է 15-20 րոպե և կարող եք էլի հեռավոր մի եկեղոեցում անել:
Իկս առհասարակ, եթե ուզում եք պսակ անել գնացեք եկեղեցի, ցանկացած հավատացյալ մարդ կարող է աղոթ կարդալ և օրհնել ձեր պսակը, եթե ձեզ թղթային մասը չի հետաքրքրում:
Էսօր լիքը մարդիկ կան, որ ավելի հավատացյալ են, քան եկեղոցու տգետ տերտերներն ու սարկավագները:
Ես հոգևորական ընկերներ ունեմ ու գիտեմ, որ բոլորը չեն այդպիսին, բայց հիմնականում վատերը մեծամասնություն են կազմում:

----------


## anga

> Խնդրեմ, եթե «օրինական» եք ուզում, այսինքն ձեր կամ ձեր զույգի համար խնդիր չի ֆիկտիվ մկրտվելը, ապա կարող եք մկրտվել, այսինքն «դառնալ» քրիստոնեա, հետո պսակ անել:
> Իրականում երկար բանավիճել եմ մի տգետ սարկավագի հետ, առ այն, որ Հովհաննես Մկրտիչը Քրիստոսին Հորդանանում մկրտելուց ոչ մի վկայական չտվեց ու ոչ մի անուն չկպրցեց:
> Էդ ստահակը ինձ ասում ա, որ տիեզերական ժողովներ են լինում, որոնց ժամանակ որոշվում ա եկեղեցական փաստաթղթերի ու օրենքների հերթականությունը:
> Մի խոսքով դա եկեղեցու համար «օրինական» տարբերակն է կամ ինչպես ասեցի, մի քանի կոպեկ տվեք, թոթղ մի մկրտության վկայական գրեն տան ու վերջ:
> Նշեմ նաև, որ մկրտության ծեսը տևում է 15-20 րոպե և կարող եք էլի հեռավոր մի եկեղոեցում անել:
> Իկս առհասարակ, եթե ուզում եք պսակ անել գնացեք եկեղեցի, ցանկացած հավատացյալ մարդ կարող է աղոթ կարդալ և օրհնել ձեր պսակը, եթե ձեզ թղթային մասը չի հետաքրքրում:
> Էսօր լիքը մարդիկ կան, որ ավելի հավատացյալ են, քան եկեղոցու տգետ տերտերներն ու սարկավագները:
> Ես հոգևորական ընկերներ ունեմ ու գիտեմ, որ բոլորը չեն այդպիսին, բայց հիմնականում վատերը մեծամասնություն են կազմում:


Այսպես թե այնպես երկուսս էլ քրիստոնյաներ ենք, ուղղակի տղան կաթոլիկ եկեղեցում է մկրտված։ Այսինք պե՞տք է մկրտվի՝ դավանափոխ լինի, իմ իմանալով առանց Մայր Աթոռի թույլտվության պսակ չի կարող տեղի ունենալ։ Իսկ մենք օրենքով ենք ուզում պսակը լինի։

----------


## keyboard

> Այսպես թե այնպես երկուսս էլ քրիստոնյաներ ենք, ուղղակի տղան կաթոլիկ եկեղեցում է մկրտված։ Այսինք պե՞տք է մկրտվի՝ դավանափոխ լինի, իմ իմանալով առանց Մայր Աթոռի թույլտվության պսակ չի կարող տեղի ունենալ։ Իսկ մենք օրենքով ենք ուզում պսակը լինի։


Մայր Աթոռը հոգևոր կառույց ա, դրա թույլ տալ կամ չտալը օրենքով չի սահմանվում, ժողովուրդը կուրորեն հավատում ա իրանց իրանք էլ ինչ ուզում անում, ասում են։
Եթե կաթոլիկ ա ու ընդեղից թուղթ ունի, սրանք իրավունք չունեն չանեն։
Եթե թուղթ չունի ամենահեշտ ճանապարհը իմ ասածն ա: Գտեք քավոր, որ մկրտված լինի, թուղթ ունենա, կարա լինի պատահական մարդ, անգամ անծանոթ։
Գնացեք մի որևէ գյուղի եկեղեցի ու մկրտվեք, վերջ։
Թղթերը կա, պսկաը կգրանցեն, կօրհնեն, դուք ձեր ուզածը կստանաք ու Աստծուց հիասթաված կգնաք Հայաստանից։
ԱմԷն։

----------

S.L.V. (04.02.2017)

----------


## anga

> Մայր Աթոռը հոգևոր կառույց ա, դրա թույլ տալ կամ չտալը օրենքով չի սահմանվում, ժողովուրդը կուրորեն հավատում ա իրանց իրանք էլ ինչ ուզում անում, ասում են։
> Եթե կաթոլիկ ա ու ընդեղից թուղթ ունի, սրանք իրավունք չունեն չանեն։
> Եթե թուղթ չունի ամենահեշտ ճանապարհը իմ ասածն ա: Գտեք քավոր, որ մկրտված լինի, թուղթ ունենա, կարա լինի պատահական մարդ, անգամ անծանոթ։
> Գնացեք մի որևէ գյուղի եկեղեցի ու մկրտվեք, վերջ։
> Թղթերը կա, պսկաը կգրանցեն, կօրհնեն, դուք ձեր ուզածը կստանաք ու Աստծուց հիասթաված կգնաք Հայաստանից։
> ԱմԷն։


Շնորհակալ եմ մեկ անգամ ևս։ Հայաստանից գնալ չկա։ Ոչ էլ Աստված է մեղավոր , որ իր տունը ԱՌԵՎՏՐԻ կենտրոն է դարձել։

----------


## Գիտունիկ

Որ թվականին է  եղել ջրհեղեղը ՞

----------


## Գիտունիկ

Տեր Հայր  կարելիա դառնալ Եհովաի վկա,ինչու ՞ են նրանք համարվում վտանգավոր

----------


## Արամ

> Տեր Հայր  կարելիա դառնալ Եհովաի վկա,ինչու ՞ են նրանք համարվում վտանգավոր


Տեր Հայր չեմ, բայց ամեն դեպքում վտանգավոր կարող են համարվել օրինակ օրենք խախտողները։ Ուրիշ կարծիք/աշխարհայացք ունեցողները չեն կարող վտանգավոր լինել, քանի դեռ օրենք չեն խախտում։

----------

Jarre (23.11.2018), LisBeth (24.11.2018), Sambitbaba (23.11.2018), Աթեիստ (23.11.2018), Գիտունիկ (23.11.2018)

----------

